# AMD Zosma 960T/1600T/1605T CPU Club



## UBERmorrison

I've just bought one of these babies for an matx build for lans







hopefully its as good as yours! Will let you know







well done man!


----------



## RedSunRises

960T is a pretty awesome chip!! OC that NB and get some awesome performance for the price!


----------



## The Pook

I just had to change an option in the BIOS from "disabled" to "enabled" ... but I'll take the congratulations.









Lemme know how your chip goes with unlocking. It'd be nice to have a bargain bin CPU with a high unlock rate. Everyone seems to be saying ~50% but I'm thinking it's a lot higher than that and it's just too new to know for sure.









And yeah, definitely gonna OC the whole thing once I figure out it's stable at 100% stock and just two cores enabled.


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I just had to change an option in the BIOS from "disabled" to "enabled" ... but I'll take the congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know how your chip goes with unlocking. It'd be nice to have a bargain bin CPU with a high unlock rate. Everyone seems to be saying ~50% but I'm thinking it's a lot higher than that and it's just too new to know for sure.


Unfortunately for me, when I had my 960T it wouldnt even unlock to a 5-core stably... Yeah I always seem to have bad luck, but when I OC'd it to 4.1ghz and 2800mhz it really showed great performance, and for that, I really loved that chip... Until I sold it







I like to play with a lot of chips, so i gotta trade and sell to experience everything!


----------



## ivr56

I got a 955 and a A70.
960T was too expensive or hard to find here for local shopping.
So far REALLY pleased.

Brink 32fps Low 1440x900 Shadows Disabled (Dual Core Athlon II OCed 3.7Ghz)
52fps High 1440x900 Shadows Medium now









Dirt 3: 29fps High
53fps Now

A70 2000rpm:
Idle: 32C
Gaming: 41
Prime95: 45C

Not too loud. I can use a fan controller lower the speed it runs at 36C idle but quiet.

Still have to throw BF3 and Witcher 2 at it.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Unfortunately for me, when I had my 960T it wouldnt even unlock to a 5-core stably... Yeah I always seem to have bad luck, but when I OC'd it to 4.1ghz and 2800mhz it really showed great performance, and for that, I really loved that chip... Until I sold it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to play with a lot of chips, so i gotta trade and sell to experience everything!


Same boat. I upgraded from a Q6600 and it was just a lateral upgrade for me considering all I do is web browse and play Skyrim (only coded for 2 threads). I just wanted something new to OC and play with haha.

I'll probably run 4 cores for 24/7 use anyway. Hopefully I can come close to your OCs







Not much I do needs six cores. Just nice to know I have the option to. I'm impatiently waiting for GTA 5 so maybe I'll have a use for the extra two cores there ...


----------



## UBERmorrison

I have a 1100t in my main rig, not because i need six cores, but it just sounds cool. hexcore. think about that one.


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UBERmorrison*
> 
> I have a 1100t in my main rig, not because i need six cores, but it just sounds cool. hexcore. think about that one.


Awwww yeah, E-Peen FTW!!! I approve







lol


----------



## Xylene

Running 3.8ghz on 6 cores on mine, 1.392v under load, 1.376 idle/low load.


----------



## dixson01974

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2163716


----------



## The Pook

I was having problems with stuttering with my M4 SSD so I had to reinstall Windows. Microstutter went away but now no matter what version I use, CPU-Z won't open. I reinstalled a second time and it won't open on this second install either.









It's not a stability problem, because Prime95 works fine as does Skyrim. Who knows.

That being said, I locked the second two cores back up and seeing what I can get with just four. Stress testing at 3.7Ghz and so far so good at 1.3v. It's about the most this stock cooler can take. I'll slap my Gemini S heatsink on either tonight or tomorrow and try to see if I can't get low/mid 4Ghz range.


----------



## The Pook

4300 won't POST even with 1.55v so I think I'm going to have to be happy with 4200. Going to drop the multi and crank the FSB. That and try to fine tune my NB clock.

Goal is to hit low 15s.


----------



## RedSunRises

I found when I had the NB at 2800mhz and my 960T at 4.1 it did the best in benches... Then again I couldnt keep it stable at 4.2 for very long ( i really got a poop chip). I say oc that NB a little more!


----------



## Schmuckley

oh..i'm hoping the 960t works with my m4a89gtd rma..that's in the budget..


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> I found when I had the NB at 2800mhz and my 960T at 4.1 it did the best in benches... Then again I couldnt keep it stable at 4.2 for very long ( i really got a poop chip). I say oc that NB a little more!


Yeah, it seems to help a good bit. I keep putting off installing a real heatsink even though I have one because I don't wanna take my computer apart again.







Until I stop being lazy I gotta back off the CPU for a bit.

Still playing with my motherboard/RAM/NB. Got 8-9-8-20 with a bump in voltage and 240FSB seems stable.


----------



## nightdagger

I can't wait to try mine out; I'm just waiting on the motherboard to get in.


----------



## The Pook

They're a great buy. Even if you get a bad OCer, I haven't seen many that can't do 3.9Ghz+


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Yeah, it seems to help a good bit. I keep putting off installing a real heatsink even though I have one because I don't wanna take my computer apart again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until I stop being lazy I gotta back off the CPU for a bit.
> Still playing with my motherboard/RAM/NB. Got 8-9-8-20 with a bump in voltage and 240FSB seems stable.


congrats!

the mugen will be coming tomorrow to replace the 212 and hopefully it will do a better job cooling this cpu. looking at the back of my case/mobo - i might get away from taking it out of the case.

we should start a club.


----------



## The Pook

I'd be up for a 960T club.


----------



## dimwit13

congrats on the unlock, now see how far you can push it.

i have been loving my 960t.
just started messing with it.









i have it at 3.2 now, will try more tomorrow.

-dimwit-


----------



## The Pook

The highest I got it as an X6 was 3500 on stock volts (~1.28v after vdroop, 1.3v in BIOS). A bump in voltage made it too hot for the stock cooler.

I'm hoping to get at least 3.6Ghz out of the X6 with the Gemini S.

How well does yours do as an X4? Just curious as to what other 960T owners are getting since we seem to be a rare breed


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> The highest I got it as an X6 was 3500 on stock volts (~1.28v after vdroop, 1.3v in BIOS). A bump in voltage made it too hot for the stock cooler.
> I'm hoping to get at least 3.6Ghz out of the X6 with the Gemini S.
> How well does yours do as an X4? Just curious as to what other 960T owners are getting since we seem to be a rare breed


to tell you the truth, i havent even messed with the 4 core part yet.
i installed the chip, booted into windows, rebooted and unlocked the cores and just started messing with it.
once i get a stable OC on the 6 cores, i will try the 4 cores.
i have been busy with work and holidays, but i have a 4 day weekend comming up, so i should have time to mess with it.

-dimwit-


----------



## Invidiafanboy

The wife got me one for xmas along with 4 more gigs of memory. I just need to find the time to install them.


----------



## The Pook

let us know how well it clocks when you get a chance to get it in


----------



## TheOddOne

It was OOS when I built my first PC (bought 955 instead) and I was upset







but I got my 955 to 3.8 though







anyway good luck.


----------



## Kylezo

I just got mine, 3.850 on stock air...not 100% stable yet and it's pretty warm, but it's a start ^_^ all 6 cores are stable @ 3GHz too when I unlock. Great chip!


----------



## UBERmorrison

Unlocked to a hex core now







no stability issues during an extensive bf3 session







seriously impressed with my htpc! I'm not going to overclock it though, want to keep it.nice and quiet







very happy!


----------



## Metalcrack

Mine is working good too. Just really starting to iron some things out as my power usage is sky high. But seems like 5 cores at 4.0 GHZ.


----------



## The Pook

Nice.







Is 6 cores not stable or you just don't like the extra voltage needed?

I haven't pushed my chip very far as an X6 yet. As an X4 it seems to top out around 4.25-4.35 on 1.5v and I'm hoping I can get it stable as an X6 at 3.8. 3500 works on stock voltages so I'm thinking it might


----------



## Metalcrack

The last core isn't stable. I had it pushed up to 1.47 and no go. currently working well on 1.43, so I'm going to try working my way down. Let's say not too much bottlenecking now on BF3









I love my X3 720, but it is time to pass it on to desk work.


----------



## Spicy61

Got a brand new 960T in front of me. Everyone's stories of unlocking has me optimistic.







. I plan on installing it later today or tomorrow (1 AM right now).


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> The highest I got it as an X6 was 3500 on stock volts (~1.28v after vdroop, 1.3v in BIOS). A bump in voltage made it too hot for the stock cooler.
> I'm hoping to get at least 3.6Ghz out of the X6 with the Gemini S.
> How well does yours do as an X4? Just curious as to what other 960T owners are getting since we seem to be a rare breed


Pook,

At X4, the lowest vcore I can set is 1.38v to acheive 4 GHz and at this setting a few runs with Linx my highest temp was 55C for the CPU. I think this is ready for Prime.

At X6, the vcore has to be set at 1.43V for 4GHz but I doubt if the temp will be manageable even with the mugen 2. No BSODs so far in this setting or even at 4.2 at 1.46V but may need ln2 to cool the cpu. lol.

I am going to continue playing with this. Did you guys see Redwoodz achieve 4.6GHz as quad with this cpu?


----------



## EveryWerUWant2B

Hey guys: I just bought new primary components for my gaming computer yesterday and I'm waiting for them to come in and trying to educate myself before hand. Replying to this because I got a 960T and I'm excited to OC it. Going to be my first experience with unlocking/OCing so I just wanted to ping this thread in case anyone wanted to weigh in.

Thanks!


----------



## Spicy61

Well, I was unable to unlock any cores







. Unfortunately I am at 4 cores. But, this chip overclocks very nicely. I'm currently at:

4.2ghz (270 FSB, 15.5x) on 1.38volts, 20C in an open air case with a hyper 212+, runs _very_ cold.
2700mhz NB
1800 DDR3, didn't mess with timings yet
2160 HT

890FXE motherboard. i may be able to get it to 4.3 with a lot more voltage but it's not worth it to me.

obviously i'm a bit disappointed in the unlocking (i am now 0-4 in terms of unlocking chips) but i'm very happy with how well this chip overclocks.


----------



## Metalcrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalcrack*
> 
> The last core isn't stable. I had it pushed up to 1.47 and no go. currently working well on 1.43, so I'm going to try working my way down. Let's say not too much bottlenecking now on BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my X3 720, but it is time to pass it on to desk work.


I couldn't get it up any higher than 4.0, but I'm down to 1.38V stable.


----------



## Kylezo

The IMC is 1333 MHz max for this chip, isn't it? Why do I see ppl with 3GHz nb and 1600+ ram speeds?


----------



## The Pook

Because 1333 isn't the IMC's max for Zosmas and Thubans


----------



## SwishaMane

Bout one for myself for X-mas, Newegg $105 deal. Mine isn't stable on5 or 6 cores, but will boot Win7 at 4.6ghz, and is stable at 4.4. I keep it at 4.2 just because of heat, and that's still better then my 965 c3 could ever do. ALSO, this chip allows my ddr3 1333 to run at 1600 100% stable. Something ELSE my 965 couldn't do. Great chip!









I got a borderline 3ghz NB too, 2.9, he he...


----------



## Amhro

oh its so nice to see that (almost) all of you have unlocked it to sixcore
i got that chip too, but my current mobo doesnt support any unlocking









as for oc, i just increased multiplier by one, its running @ 3200mhz now, stock voltage, stable, havent tried anything else, would 3400 be still stable?
i would overlock much more, i was thinking about new cooler, but im not sure about my mobo, if it can handle it and so on


----------



## The Pook

This your MB? If so, I wouldn't increase voltages at all. OCing on stock volts should be fine though.


----------



## Amhro

^yeah thats it
okay i wont increase voltage at all


----------



## The Pook

I can't find much information on the board. You might be okay if you slap heatsinks on the VRMs but even then I'd be cautious.

I'd just push it as far as I could on stock volts and upgrade to a new board/DDR3 whenever you get an itch for an upgrade. You wouldn't get much performance increase just with a board/DDR3 but the higher OC possibility/cheaper RAM would be nice


----------



## Kylezo

Wait, so what's the IMC ram speed top end on the thubans then? I must have been misinformed, I thought the 960T topped out at 1333.


----------



## The Pook

1600.


----------



## Kylezo

Thanks pook







I need to dig in to some IMC/NB OC research. helpful links would be appreciated but I know how to search ^_^ I still don't quite understand the whole thing.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Thanks pook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to dig in to some IMC/NB OC research. helpful links would be appreciated but I know how to search ^_^ I still don't quite understand the whole thing.


That's what we do...go past the stock speeds. ; ) CPU/NB voltage is the IMC voltage fyi.

Very happy with mine even though it didn't unlock. 4.4GHz 3D benches and 1900MHz RAM speeds.Man I wish AMD would make this chip 32nm!


----------



## The Pook

Finally got my Gemini S installed. Temps are down 7C idle and down 20C load (stock).

Hoping for at least 4.2 with under 62C load. We'll see


----------



## Step83

Thought id throw some love in for these chips as well, silly overclockable


----------



## Andr3az

O thats awesome.
Got the same mobo and CPU 2 days ago, seemed to boot fine into windows with 6 cores. Didn't stress tho.

Can't wait to OC mine, still on stock cooler lol.

We need 960t club.


----------



## The Pook

Yeah, it's a pretty big task for the stock cooler to keep it cool unlocked to an X6, let alone any OCing.


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Yeah, it's a pretty big task for the stock cooler to keep it cool unlocked to an X6, let alone any OCing.


Yeah. Got to 65c with 6 cores in OCCT in just 3 minutes. Didn't want to go further.

But I use 1.35v as stock voltage, haven't had time to check if I can use lower vcore lol.

Still probably gona run it as quad tho. There isn't much stuff I use that benefits from 6 cores at the moment.

And whats your NB speed and voltage?


----------



## The Pook

I'm still trying to dial in my 24/7 and max OCs.

1.325v I can run 3000Mhz but I'm not sure if it's Prime stable. It's Skyrim and desktop stable, but I'm not sure if I need to go higher/can go lower on voltage.

It took me a good 2 months to dial in my LGA775 OC











Right now I'm trying to find my max OCs on minor voltage increases (so far X6 @ 3.8 w/ 1.4v).


----------



## tha808evangelist

yep it seems that i will be needing a 960t!! very soon!!


----------



## The Pook

Prime95 makes my HS cry at 1.4v as an X6 but it's FAH stable at 55C. Played Skryim and that didn't see over 45C. Prime95 gets to 63C in about 2.5 minutes before I stop the test. I need a better fan on my heatsink if nothing else.









Ambient is 24.5C.



I'm getting 10-15FPS better in Skyrim than I did with my Q6600 at 3.2 and I'm getting double the PPD in FAH ...


----------



## hout17

Everybody is getting good results with these. Mine does unlock to 6 cores but the two unlocked cores are unstable even at stock. I did manage to get ito 4.0ghz at 1.35v stable occt/linpack. I am currenlty working on 4.2ghz at 1.42v linpack testing currently. It's a pretty sweet cpu even if you only can use it as a quadcore. Should work well with my 5970 at 1000mhz gpu/1100 memory.

This is under water by the way. Will post some screen shots of my OC in a few days if people would like to see my results.


----------



## The Pook

4 cores is fun to benchmark with but I'm pretty much sticking with my X6 @ 3.8Ghz. 3.9 isn't stable without more volts and any extra volts makes it too hot.

That being said ...











My chip also seems to be fine with high NB speeds as long as I don't go above 3200-3220











But long term stability that high ... I dunno.


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> We need 960t club.


^^^ THIS. This chip is a monster in dollar-store clothing! hahaha. Another iteration of AMD' absurd price/performance/overhead abilities.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> 4 cores is fun to benchmark with but I'm pretty much sticking with my X6 @ 3.8Ghz. 3.9 isn't stable without more volts and any extra volts makes it too hot.
> That being said ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip also seems to be fine with high NB speeds as long as I don't go above 3200-3220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But long term stability that high ... I dunno.


This is what I've been doin


----------



## The Pook

but now I'm not the fastest


















I'm too much of a chicken to push more than 1.5-1.51v through mine. I'm thinking of buying a higher CFM heatsink fan since temps are my main problem more than anything. Idles even with 1.51v were low/mid 30s but they creep up to 62C really quick.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I'm too much of a baby to push more than 1.51v through it.


me, too.

off topic:

someone wants to buy my chip, should i sell it? and how much?

thanks.


----------



## Metalcrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> but now I'm not the fastest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too much of a chicken to push more than 1.5-1.51v through mine.


Yeah, I'm tempted to a suicide run at 4 cores, as I'm sitting at 4.0 w/ 5 cores at 1.38V. I think I can go a bit higher, but I dunno how much this 212+ will take. At this voltage 4.1 crashes after getting into the desktop.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> but now I'm not the fastest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too much of a chicken to push more than 1.5-1.51v through mine. I'm thinking of buying a higher CFM heatsink fan since temps are my main problem more than anything. Idles even with 1.51v were low/mid 30s but they creep up to 62C really quick.


Just lapped my NZXT Havik cooler yesterday and re-arranged my cooling.I never broke 48c running those test above,and voltage was creeping up to 1.63v.


----------



## nleksan

Some really nice overclocking done with this chip! Wow! I have heard that there was a near-80% chance of unlocking the extra cores, but I didn't know how far it actually could be pushed! I wish I would have known this when I spent twice as much on an 1100T!!

However, my girlfriend recently got a new PC to replace her ancient Compaq laptop (6yrs old). She is not into computers or anything, but I clearly am. She originally wanted a laptop, but I eventually showed her that she wasn't going to get much at all with a $500 budget for a laptop (in regards to future-proof-ness), so she decided she wanted a desktop. I looked around, started gathering up some options (bottom-rung Core-i3/i5 or higher-end Core2Duo, 4-6GB memory, 500GB HDDs, etc), when all of the sudden I found a one-day-only sale for an HP P7-1074 for only $320 shipped and she bought it at my recommendation. Now, it's a prefab machine, so I know options are limited, but the specs are as follows:
- Windows 7 Premium 64bit
- (unknown motherboard, but shows up as Foxconn in CPU-Z)
- AMD Phenom II x4 960T
- 8GB Dual-Channel DDR3-1333 (2x4GB, with two unused DIMMs)
- 1.5TB Western Digital "Green" HDD
- DVD Burner (24x DVD, 48x CD)
- 7.1ch onboard audio (fairly decent, I must admit)
- AMD HD3000 (I think) IGP
- 440W PSU
- Gigabit Ethernet

It does have the following unused expansion slots:
- 1x PCI-e x16
- 1x PCI-e x4
- 1x PCI
- 2x DDR3 DIMMs
- 1x 5.25" Drive Bays
- 2x 3.5" Drive Bays
- 4x 2.5" Drive Bays

Not looking to turn this into a gaming machine, but rather a "strong" (i.e. as future-proof as possible) all-purpose PC, capable of anything from simple web browsing up to editing HD video and photos. I know that working with a prefab isn't ideal, but the price was too good considering it took all of 10min to get up and running. Would also like to be able to stream video from the PC to a television. This will be done over time, buying parts as they go on sale or drop in price notably; i.e. not a huge rush.
Here are current plans:
- 600-750W Modular PSU (or whatever is needed)
- 16GB RAM total (add 2x4GB sticks of DDR3-1333, or replace all with 4x4GB DDR3-1600; or, if DDR4 gets released and DDR3 prices drop further, I'll just go ahead and put 4x8GB sticks in there for 32GB total)
- 1x 1.5TB WD "Green" HDD (RAID array to compensate for low RPM) *OR* 2x WD Caviar Black 1TB HDD's in RAID0
- 1x 60-120GB OCZ Vertex3 SSD (for OS and programs that need the speed boost; also considering Samsung or Intel drives)
- 3x Scythe 120mm/80mm fans to replace OE fans (quieter and more powerful)
- Filters for all fans and vents (old house = dust, cats = hair)
- Corsair Hxx Self-Contained Liquid CPU Cooler (gets hot in the summer due to lack of insulation; we're going to have blown cellulose and foam poly board insulation, R=28-33, put in within the next 18mo)
AND of course....
- Video Card
In regards to the video card, I'm thinking that once the 7970 and other 7-series cards become readily available and NVIDIA launches their stuff, the current cards will drop in price. Ideally, I'd like to put a 6950/6870 in there, but only if they drop in price. I don't wanna spend more than $150-180 on a card for this PC, but the card DOES have to be capable of (amateur-level) HD Video Editing, and it's equally important that it have a way to output to both the monitor as well as a television (the TV is in the room directly below). A simple TV Tuner card will not suffice in terms of GPU power.

I'd REALLY like to be able to unlock the processor, as the video editing and serious multitasking that the computer is subjected to could benefit from extra cores, but I don't know how to do that with a "prefab"? I am assuming it's "impossible", but I figure that if anyone on earth knows how to get it to work, one of you will









Thanks so much!
nleksan


----------



## The Pook

You probably won't be able to unlock with a OEM motherboard. If you did, it would be by:

a) flashing the motherboard to a non-OEM (Non-HP in your case) BIOS
b) software

the latter of which I can't help you with. I tried a few software OCing programs back when I first got into computers (Socket 754 era







) but back then it was pretty much a worthless exercise. Leaps and bounds have been made with software clocking (like AMD Overdrive) to where you can get some respectable OCs ... but I don't have any experience with them.

OCing is a definite possibility, but I'd be willing to bet unlocking would be a no go.









A is a fairly likely scenario, though. A lot of the time they use a motherboard capable of OCing and simply flash to a BIOS without the options -- find a BIOS from the motherboard manufacturers website (IE Asus' BIOS if it's an Asus mobo, instead of downloading the mobo BIOS from the HP site) and flash it to a non HP version and you could get your options unlocked.

That being said, chances are the board is bargain bin and only has a 4+1 VRM design and no heatsink -- so OCing would be pretty risky with any voltage adjustments.

If it was my computer, I'd just run it stock with the upgrades you have planned until the CPU becomes a bottleneck. Then just buy a new motherboard for it and clock it to 4Ghz and unlock it to an X6.









Your PSU choice seems like a bit overkill, though. Your rig probably wouldn't even use more than 400-500W even with your GPU upgrade. No harm in going for a higher watt unit -- but it could save some dollars.

Other than that, seems like a good plan you got.


----------



## Imprezzion

Back when Zosma's where still OEM only but available on eBay i got myself a 840T to play around with on my CHIV.
Got 6 cores 5 hours LinX all mem stable @ 3Ghz but it needed 1.428v for it.

Sold it to a friend whos running it with 4 cores @ 3.78Ghz 1.476v on a 870 extreme3. Pretty bad IMC / chip cause the NB won't go over 2600Mhz on either boards and the vcore is VERY high for such a OC.

It seems the early Zosma's as in the 840/960/970T where quite poor in unlocking and overclocking.

This topic makes me think that the current ones are a lot better though. Plus, price performance wise unbeatable.

ATM i'm pretty unhappy with my 1100T cause it's got a wall at 4140Mhz. Anything under it is stable with 1.476-1.488v but ANYTHING over aprox. 4140Mhz is not done. Even with 1.562v it won't even do a full hour of LinX at 4150Mhz. No matter the HT Ref/Multi.

Maybe i should sell my 1100T and just get a 960T. Even if it's just for the fun of overclocking and tweaking.


----------



## The Pook

Unlock rate (meaning X5 and X6, not just to X6) seems to be really really high for 960Ts -- 80%+

They were announced a LONG time ago. I don't remember when but it was at least a year ago. I first saw them on Newegg about 3 months ago and I don't think any retailer had it before them (other than used in OEMs/ebay).

I think it's because most 960Ts are just X6s with two cores disabled to meet demand versus it being a malfunctioned core/cores. You mentioning that about early OEM Zosmas not being as desirable kind of helps my argument.

Just seems unlikely AMD would have a room filled with faulty X6s that they waited until a handful of months ago to release as 960Ts -- the faulty chips were handed out early as 840s.

If I'm right, that means the majority (~80%) of 960Ts are either:

a) non-faulty X6 chips locked to meet demand for a budget X4
b) X6 chips that can't run turbo speeds without a bump in voltage

The left overs, in order of likeliness, are: chips with one faulty core, put in motherboards that can't unlock stability, and a handful of chips that genuinely aren't stable as X5 or X6.

That being said ... this is all from what I've been seeing. I could be a hundred miles off, but I'm confident.


----------



## Badwrench

Hello all, I too got one of these for Christmas. Great upgrade from my Athlonx3 450. I haven't really played much with it yet, but currently have it at 3984mhz (249fsb x16 multi @ 1.34v). Prime stable for 2 hours with max temp of 42C (screenie is after just 30min). Still need to work my NB up though.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I was fortunate enough to get mine unlocked to X6 @ 4.0Ghz but took a voltage of 1.55 to get it stable. I am running a Corsair H50 so temps at this voltage don't bother me but I'm tempted to grab a H80 and OC a little farther, As long as I keep temps low the higher volts shouldn't harm it as bad. Although I suspect my RAM is holding my OC back a little what do you guys think?

I have my heater on so my Idle temps are off by around 7 degrees.


----------



## Smoove910

Have had my 960T for about a month now. Was able to hit 3.8ghz on some low voltage, but opted to run at 3.6ghz stock volts, 2500mhz HT.


----------



## The Pook

Nice.







My chip is unstable at 3813 with 1.38v -- needs a bump to 1.39v-1.4v.

Seems like your chip is happy with low voltages.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I'm wondering if a faster set of ram say 1866Mhz would increase my potential OC headroom.


----------



## The Pook

Your CPU-Z screenshot has you just with a raised multiplier. Are you even OCed past the stock 1333? I'd see how your RAM overclocks first before ditching it ... even then, is the cost for a new set of RAM worth the extra 1%?

Does your motherboard not allow dividers?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Your CPU-Z screenshot has you just with a raised multiplier. Are you even OCed past the stock 1333? I'd see how your RAM overclocks first before ditching it ... even then, is the cost for a new set of RAM worth the extra 1%?
> Does your motherboard not allow dividers?


It does but this ram doesn't OC very well, I set it at 1600Mhz and I get random BSODs even with upped voltages and I've followed guides on how to tighten timings and tightening the timings on this ram is very difficult and doesn't yield good results upon success.


----------



## The Pook

And new RAM would fix that?









99% of users will never notice the difference between DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 or DDR3-1600 6-6-6-14. If you're aiming for breaking world records in Super Pi, then yes, definitely get new RAM. If not, then your money would be better spent on something else.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> And new RAM would fix that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of users will never notice the difference between DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 or DDR3-1600 6-6-6-14. If you're aiming for breaking world records in Super Pi, then yes, definitely get new RAM. If not, then your money would be better spent on something else.


Lol K









However this deal is hard to pass up:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231501

I have a feeling I have a lot of potential headroom but I still don't know enough about Advanced overclocking, I know that messing with Ram Timings,NB, and HT can help stabilize a high OC but I don't know as of yet how to correctly tweak them to achieve the highest stability for my overclock.
*
My settings are as follows:*
CPU Speed: 4013.7Mhz
FSB: 200
Multi: x20.0
HT: 2006Mhz
NB: 2600Mhz
Vcore: 1.55v

*Memory:*
Speed: 1333Mhz
Timings: 8-8-8-20-27-1T
Voltage: 1.66v

I know overclocking through the FSB with supplementary modifications in Multi should help stability and honestly I went through a 5 hour session of messing with settings and it seems that anything past 4.0 causes BSODs. I was able to get into windows with 4.2Ghz and 1.6v but any testing with Prime95 caused BSODs or "worker six stopped" errors in Prime95.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated, Ty


----------



## The Pook

Do you want the capacity boost too? If you do then go for it.







After the 25% off it's about what I paid for my kit ... and an extra 500+ Mhz


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Do you want the capacity boost too? If you do then go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the 25% off it's about what I paid for my kit ... and an extra 500+ Mhz


The capacity boost isn't an issue but seriously? 16GB of DDR3 2133Mhz for $100 is really nice.

Edit:
I edited my prior post to include information regarding my OC.


----------



## The Pook

Whats your CPU-NB voltage? 2600 is a nice overclock and if you're running stock volts, that might be your problem. For 2950Mhz I need 1.325v.

Chips don't use voltage linearly. The higher you clock your chip, the harder it is to get more and the more voltage it requires. The first 500Mhz might need a .03v bump, the second 500Mhz might need a .1v bump. You probably noticed that when you OC.

That being said, the fact you're chip isn't stable at 4Ghz with less than 1.55v leans to the notion your chip *might* be at its max OC. You might be able to get 200Mhz more, but not realistically -- you'd need .2v+ to get any noticeable headroom.

That being said:

Drop your multi and raise your FSB. You might not get any higher than your current OC for the CPU, but a higher FSB and a lower multiplier is faster than a lower FSB and a higher multiplier at the same CPU frequency.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicy61*
> 
> Well, I was unable to unlock any cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unfortunately I am at 4 cores. But, this chip overclocks very nicely. I'm currently at:
> 4.2ghz (270 FSB, 15.5x) on 1.38volts, 20C in an open air case with a hyper 212+, runs _very_ cold.
> 2700mhz NB
> 1800 DDR3, didn't mess with timings yet
> 2160 HT
> 890FXE motherboard. i may be able to get it to 4.3 with a lot more voltage but it's not worth it to me.
> obviously i'm a bit disappointed in the unlocking (i am now 0-4 in terms of unlocking chips) but i'm very happy with how well this chip overclocks.


delete


----------



## mironccr345

I bought the 960T for a build I'm doing for a friend and pairing it up with a Gigabyte 990FXa. Hopefully I get lucky and unlock 2 extra cores!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Bout one for myself for X-mas, Newegg $105 deal. Mine isn't stable on5 or 6 cores, but will boot Win7 at 4.6ghz, and is stable at 4.4. I keep it at 4.2 just because of heat, and that's still better then my 965 c3 could ever do. ALSO, this chip allows my ddr3 1333 to run at 1600 100% stable. Something ELSE my 965 couldn't do. Great chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a borderline 3ghz NB too, 2.9, he he...


would you mind sharing your specs for 4.6 even if it isn't stable? and what brand of rams are you using?

thank you.


----------



## Xs1nX

Looking for recommendations for a motherboard for a 960T, under £100 and very OC friendly ? will be running single GPU.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*
> 
> Looking for recommendations for a motherboard for a 960T, under £100 and very OC friendly ? will be running single GPU.


single gpu - i recommend this if it is available in your area . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131767

i do not own one, though, but for the price and the quality of this asus i think it will suit your needs.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I was fortunate enough to get mine unlocked to X6 @ 4.0Ghz but took a voltage of 1.55 to get it stable. I am running a Corsair H50 so temps at this voltage don't bother me but I'm tempted to grab a H80 and OC a little farther, As long as I keep temps low the higher volts shouldn't harm it as bad. Although I suspect my RAM is holding my OC back a little what do you guys think?
> I have my heater on so my Idle temps are off by around 7 degrees.


your lack of fsb is holding back your OC


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Lol K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However this deal is hard to pass up:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231501
> I have a feeling I have a lot of potential headroom but I still don't know enough about Advanced overclocking, I know that messing with Ram Timings,NB, and HT can help stabilize a high OC but I don't know as of yet how to correctly tweak them to achieve the highest stability for my overclock.
> *
> My settings are as follows:*
> CPU Speed: 4013.7Mhz
> FSB: 200
> Multi: x20.0
> HT: 2006Mhz
> NB: 2600Mhz
> Vcore: 1.55v
> *Memory:*
> Speed: 1333Mhz
> Timings: 8-8-8-20-27-1T
> Voltage: 1.66v
> I know overclocking through the FSB with supplementary modifications in Multi should help stability and honestly I went through a 5 hour session of messing with settings and it seems that anything past 4.0 causes BSODs. I was able to get into windows with 4.2Ghz and 1.6v but any testing with Prime95 caused BSODs or "worker six stopped" errors in Prime95.
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated, Ty


Set NB voltage to 1.3-1.35. Loosen trfc 1 notch.Get THAT RAMs







wait..what the latency on it?No.. that RAMS=has too high of latency..bbl..My Zosma is here!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Set NB voltage to 1.3-1.35. Loosen trfc 1 notch.Get THAT RAMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait..what the latency on it?No.. that RAMS=has too high of latency..bbl..My Zosma is here!


I do in fact have my NB Volateg at 1.35v and I wasn't actually planning to run that kit of ram at 2133Mhz I was actually going to downclock to 1866Mhz and tighten the timings on them.








I will most definitely try turn down the multi and upping the FSB.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Set NB voltage to 1.3-1.35. Loosen trfc 1 notch.Get THAT RAMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait..what the latency on it?No.. that RAMS=has too high of latency..bbl..My Zosma is here!


hope you unlock it.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> hope you unlock it.


Indeed.







good luck


----------



## darklink

I absolutely love this CPU. I haven't even tried to unlock it and I don't think I will. Right now it's running @ 4GHz on 1.4v with a 3Ghz NB frequency (1.35v CPU-NB VID) and 2.6GHz HT link. Definitely more than satisfied with my $109 purchase (no tax, free shipping).


----------



## The Pook

Lower your HT speed. Keep it +/- 100Mhz of the stock 2000Mhz. Anything else hurts performance.


----------



## Schmuckley

I unlocked it!










now..anbody know what the alleged "max vcore" is?







..having a hard time finding it..


----------



## The Pook

1.55v and under 62C.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I can get it to do 3.62Ghz when I unlock it, any farther and one of the unlocked cores quits on me when running prime95.
Plus with it locked I can see my Overall score in 3Dmark Vantage which is


----------



## Metalcrack

Now I'm overclocking the proper way using multi and bus tweaking . Best (for me) so far:

4030 GHz (x5 @1.4V)
1732 MHz RAM
3120 NB


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalcrack*
> 
> 
> Now I'm overclocking the proper way using multi and bus tweaking . Best (for me) so far:
> 4030 GHz (x5 @1.4V)
> 1732 MHz RAM
> 3120 NB


that's a nice OC


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I'm still aiming to try oc'ing a little more but I just don't have the time, I may have a chance tomorrow to mess with my OC a little more. If anyone has any suggestions on what I should do just let me know and I'll see what I can when I get the time.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Unlocked to x6 --> 1600T @ 4.36GHz here
water, GTX360 rad. + 3 x Cougar fans


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalcrack*
> 
> 
> Now I'm overclocking the proper way using multi and bus tweaking . Best (for me) so far:
> 4030 GHz (x5 @1.4V)
> 1732 MHz RAM
> 3120 NB


Looking good. can you run other benchmarks like 3D marks 11, vantage and Super PI 1M and 32M?

we have similar setups. thanks.

what's the voltage on that NB?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Unlocked to x6 --> 1600T @ 4.36GHz here
> water, GTX360 rad. + 3 x Cougar fans


Nice OC. can you run some benches?

Thanks.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> I can get it to do 3.62Ghz when I unlock it, any farther and one of the unlocked cores quits on me when running prime95.
> Plus with it locked I can see my Overall score in 3Dmark Vantage which is


check the air flow in your case. you might be able to improve it a bit. i can tell your HDD is a bit on the high side, which indicates poor air flow. it should be between 24 - 27C - me thinks. might be the ambient temp, too.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> 1.55v and under 62C.


^this. ask Redwoodz and he'll tell you moar.

Sorry guys for the multi - posts. it won't happen again.


----------



## Step83

Really need to get some more clocking on here my daily OC is on 3.5 X6 really want to break the 4Ghz barrier.

My previous best is 3.995Mhz Sooooo close!

Multi X 17
Bus 235
HT 2115
V 1.424

Im thinking maybe wang up the Vs to 1.45 with those settings an see is not go up to 1.5V. Temp wise ive been lucky, big cooler and plenty of air in means ive been hitting low 40s under load with an ambient of of 23 and intake temp of 19 so i should be OK temp wise


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Really need to get some more clocking on here my daily OC is on 3.5 X6 really want to break the 4Ghz barrier.
> My previous best is 3.995Mhz Sooooo close!
> Multi X 17
> Bus 235
> HT 2115
> V 1.424
> Im thinking maybe wang up the Vs to 1.45 with those settings an see is not go up to 1.5V. Temp wise ive been lucky, big cooler and plenty of air in means ive been hitting low 40s under load with an ambient of of 23 and intake temp of 19 so i should be OK temp wise


you cannn do ittt!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2186279








ok..i'm a bit more skilled than some..but still..you can







err..post back in here with your settings..an i'll guide ya







..but..i'm going for beer atm


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> check the air flow in your case. you might be able to improve it a bit. i can tell your HDD is a bit on the high side, which indicates poor air flow. it should be between 24 - 27C - me thinks. might be the ambient temp, too.


His HDD temp isn't bad. Anything under 35C is considered cool for a HD.


----------



## gtz

Reading this thread makes me want to buy a 960T for a build for my brother. He wants a fairly modern computer and I was going to do a 2500K and a P67 combo.

The 2500K from newegg is 209.99 and a refurbished Asus P8P67 for 71.49 from geeks.com for a total of 281.18.

The 960T with its high unlock rate looks very attractive costing 109.99 at newegg after promo code and a refurbished Asus Crosshair III 790FX geeks.com cost 87.99 for a total of 197.98. Or if I want to go all out with one of the best AMD AM3+ the Crosshair V for 149.99 (refurb) at geeks making it 259.98.

A lot to think about.

Edit:
Or get the ASUS M4A88T-V EVO for 55.19 making the total 165.18. If the ASUS 880G M4A88T-V EVO is anuthing like my old Asus 785G M4A785TD-V EVO (which both boards look identical) it should clock the 960T to 4.0 no problem. I got my old 1055T X6 to 4.0 on my old 785 chipset with a little tweaking.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1787767


----------



## The Pook

I came from a Q6600 at 3.6Ghz and I don't regret going AMD a bit. My RAM died and I didn't want to rebuild a dead socket and buy DDR2 so I went for a 960T. If you want fastest then it's Intel but unless you have the money for a 2500K and a nice OCing board, I say go AMD. Cheap 4+2 AsRock AM3 boards can clock Zosmas to 4Ghz without an issue.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Reading this thread makes me want to buy a 960T for a build for my brother. He wants a fairly modern computer and I was going to do a 2500K and a P67 combo.
> The 2500K from newegg is 209.99 and a refurbished Asus P8P67 for 71.49 from geeks.com for a total of 281.18.
> The 960T with its high unlock rate looks very attractive costing 109.99 at newegg after promo code and a refurbished Asus Crosshair III 790FX geeks.com cost 87.99 for a total of 197.98. Or if I want to go all out with one of the best AMD AM3+ the Crosshair V for 149.99 (refurb) at geeks making it 259.98.
> A lot to think about.
> Edit:
> Or get the ASUS M4A88T-V EVO for 55.19 making the total 165.18. If the ASUS 880G M4A88T-V EVO is anuthing like my old Asus 785G M4A785TD-V EVO (which both boards look identical) it should clock the 960T to 4.0 no problem. I got my old 1055T X6 to 4.0 on my old 785 chipset with a little tweaking.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1787767


I would go with the 790FX board. 790 chipset was an oc'ing monster.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Reading this thread makes me want to buy a 960T for a build for my brother. He wants a fairly modern computer and I was going to do a 2500K and a P67 combo.
> 
> The 2500K from newegg is 209.99 and a refurbished Asus P8P67 for 71.49 from geeks.com for a total of 281.18.
> 
> The 960T with its high unlock rate looks very attractive costing 109.99 at newegg after promo code and a refurbished Asus Crosshair III 790FX geeks.com cost 87.99 for a total of 197.98. Or if I want to go all out with one of the best AMD AM3+ the Crosshair V for 149.99 (refurb) at geeks making it 259.98.
> 
> A lot to think about.
> 
> Edit:
> Or get the ASUS M4A88T-V EVO for 55.19 making the total 165.18. If the ASUS 880G M4A88T-V EVO is anuthing like my old Asus 785G M4A785TD-V EVO (which both boards look identical) it should clock the 960T to 4.0 no problem. I got my old 1055T X6 to 4.0 on my old 785 chipset with a little tweaking.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1787767


i use an asus 880G and i love it. bought it used. remember, you have to invest on a very good cpu cooler if you plan on oc'ing the 960T, especially if all of sudden it turns into a beastly six core. save yourself some money and get what will suit your brother's needs. gl!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Congrats on that sweet 960T, Pook. I'm tempted to get one myself since this 1055T is not that great of an overclocker.


----------



## Badwrench

Good results everyone. Getting a little closer with mine:


----------



## Step83

Done it! OK not by much but my aim was to hit just over 4Ghz for this run anyway

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2187877 8)


----------



## Andr3az

Jelly of all of your guys CPU temps.

Prime 95 temp 58c with 4cores @ 3.8ghz with s1283


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtz*
> 
> Reading this thread makes me want to buy a 960T for a build for my brother. He wants a fairly modern computer and I was going to do a 2500K and a P67 combo.
> The 2500K from newegg is 209.99 and a refurbished Asus P8P67 for 71.49 from geeks.com for a total of 281.18.
> The 960T with its high unlock rate looks very attractive costing 109.99 at newegg after promo code and a refurbished Asus Crosshair III 790FX geeks.com cost 87.99 for a total of 197.98. Or if I want to go all out with one of the best AMD AM3+ the Crosshair V for 149.99 (refurb) at geeks making it 259.98.
> A lot to think about.
> Edit:
> Or get the ASUS M4A88T-V EVO for 55.19 making the total 165.18. If the ASUS 880G M4A88T-V EVO is anuthing like my old Asus 785G M4A785TD-V EVO (which both boards look identical) it should clock the 960T to 4.0 no problem. I got my old 1055T X6 to 4.0 on my old 785 chipset with a little tweaking.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1787767


I would go for the ASUS Crosshair V 990FX (AM3+) board, as I sold my Crosshair IV to a friend and picked up the V during Newegg's Black Friday sales for $50 off plus a $30 mail-in rebate. I am very happy with it, as it works great with the 1100T, has an excellent layout IMO (RAM is well-placed as are the PCI-e x16 slots). I have been running mostly ASUS boards ever since I did my first build (bought an AMD FX51 the day it was released and paired it with an X800XTPE) and have yet to have any arrive DOA or even have to RMA a board; maybe I'm lucky, but I think that qualifies as "very high quality".

When I did my 1100T build, I really considered going with Intel due to Sandy Bridge, but the increased price wasn't worth the performance difference to me (or the fact that Intel changes socket every new chip). I am pleased with knowing that having an AM3+ board means I can upgrade to Bulldozer or Piledriver when that mess gets sorted out, while had I gone Intel I would have to buy an all-new CPU AND MoBo, which I'd rather not.

I have built a number of gaming PC's over the years, but I am fortunate to have a friend who is far more knowledgeable on the subject than myself, so while I could probably go at it alone, he has saved me countless hours of reading reviews and forums and the like (especially regarding water cooling... I was so afraid of it at first, but he stepped up and helped me make the plunge, and now I'm hooked!).

Regarding the 960T: after seeing it in action in my girlfriend's (prefab) PC, I am impressed... Enough so that I am considering it for a Home Theater PC build in the near future... Worst case, I get a great quad-core Phenom II.... Best case, I get an overclocked six-core Phenom for $100... Win-Win.

When it comes to "budget" gaming PC's, AMD has got the market IMO... Especially because, even though the prices may be "budget", the performance is most definitely NOT!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> His HDD temp isn't bad. Anything under 35C is considered cool for a HD.


Yeah its good, I have a 120MM fan blowing cool air right at it so it should stay cool, and I have good air flow aswell.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I would go for the ASUS Crosshair V 990FX (AM3+) board, as I sold my Crosshair IV to a friend and picked up the V during Newegg's Black Friday sales for $50 off plus a $30 mail-in rebate. I am very happy with it, as it works great with the 1100T, has an excellent layout IMO (RAM is well-placed as are the PCI-e x16 slots). I have been running mostly ASUS boards ever since I did my first build (bought an AMD FX51 the day it was released and paired it with an X800XTPE) and have yet to have any arrive DOA or even have to RMA a board; maybe I'm lucky, but I think that qualifies as "very high quality".
> When I did my 1100T build, I really considered going with Intel due to Sandy Bridge, but the increased price wasn't worth the performance difference to me (or the fact that Intel changes socket every new chip). I am pleased with knowing that having an AM3+ board means I can upgrade to Bulldozer or Piledriver when that mess gets sorted out, while had I gone Intel I would have to buy an all-new CPU AND MoBo, which I'd rather not.
> I have built a number of gaming PC's over the years, but I am fortunate to have a friend who is far more knowledgeable on the subject than myself, so while I could probably go at it alone, he has saved me countless hours of reading reviews and forums and the like (especially regarding water cooling... I was so afraid of it at first, but he stepped up and helped me make the plunge, and now I'm hooked!).
> Regarding the 960T: after seeing it in action in my girlfriend's (prefab) PC, I am impressed... Enough so that I am considering it for a Home Theater PC build in the near future... Worst case, I get a great quad-core Phenom II.... Best case, I get an overclocked six-core Phenom for $100... Win-Win.
> When it comes to "budget" gaming PC's, AMD has got the market IMO... Especially because, even though the prices may be "budget", the performance is most definitely NOT!


*Don't go with the 990FX chipset for unlocking processors!* I've had two different boards. Gigabyte 990FX UD3 and Asus Sabertooth 990FX and both had a problem with windows when using core unlocker. Tons of other people have had the same problem just search for more information on this. Grab yourself a 790X or 890X and you'll be good to go. I personally recommend the Crosshair IV because with a simple Bios update it can support AM3+ but without the update you can unlock these processors no problem. (At this point we are not certain whether it's a bios problem or an actual chipset problem with the 990FX chipset that causes these issues)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Also, I figured out that 241 seems to be the best bus speed to use (for me anyways) because I have memory @ 1600mhz so I can set the multi for the ram to 6.66x and my speed only increases by 6 and I don't have to increase voltage. (If I stuck with 8.00x Multi I would have to change it)


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> *Don't go with the 990FX chipset for unlocking processors!* I've had two different boards. Gigabyte 990FX UD3 and Asus Sabertooth 990FX and both had a problem with windows when using core unlocker. Tons of other people have had the same problem just search for more information on this. Grab yourself a 790X or 890X and you'll be good to go. I personally recommend the Crosshair IV because with a simple Bios update it can support AM3+ but without the update you can unlock these processors no problem. (At this point we are not certain whether it's a bios problem or an actual chipset problem with the 990FX chipset that causes these issues)


Oh, wow, I am so sorry!







I honestly had no idea that there was an issue with the 990FX chipset! I have an 1100T so I never had to unlock anything, I just figured that the Crosshair V would give the best "future-proof-ness" of the bunch.









In that case, I can heartily recommend the Crosshair IV!! It was an awesome motherboard, and I never had any issues with overclocking, with RAM speed/timing, or anything else... It'll take anything you can throw at it, and then spit it back out and say "that's all you got?"







I can't speak to the Gigabyte boards in terms of quality, but I trust ASUS.

Your mileage, as always, may vary. I apologize for the mistake.


----------



## IOSEFINI

my 960T is unlocked to 1600T(6 cores) and have no problems on Sabertooth mobo


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> my 960T is unlocked to 1600T(6 cores) and have no problems on Sabertooth mobo


How high were you able to clock that 960T on all 6 cores. I have a 960T that wouldn't unlock with the release bios, so I am using a 6100 in my Sabertooth running at 4200 MHz - kind of thinking I might be better of seeing if the 960T will unlock with the newer bios and using it instead of the 6100.


----------



## The Pook

My heatsink isn't the best on the world and it has a low CFM fan (70CFM) so temps are my main issue. I can use the desktop at 4.2Ghz as an X6 but my heatsink can't handle Prime95. The highest I can go while running Prime95 for 24 hours is 3.8Ghz at 1.39v.


----------



## razor950

I got a 960t and wondering if this are fine stock idle temps. I have a gigabyte 990fxa ud3 and the cooler I have is a hyper 212+


----------



## The Pook

Idle temps aren't important. Loads are. We don't know your ambient, either, and I'm not sure which is your CPU temp.

Core temperatures aren't as important as the CPU temp.

But, at 1.4v my idle temp is 36.5C in a 26C ambient as an X6 and 32.5C as an X4 at 1.4v. Not sure what my core temps are because I don't watch them.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Oh, wow, I am so sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly had no idea that there was an issue with the 990FX chipset! I have an 1100T so I never had to unlock anything, I just figured that the Crosshair V would give the best "future-proof-ness" of the bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, I can heartily recommend the Crosshair IV!! It was an awesome motherboard, and I never had any issues with overclocking, with RAM speed/timing, or anything else... It'll take anything you can throw at it, and then spit it back out and say "that's all you got?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak to the Gigabyte boards in terms of quality, but I trust ASUS.
> Your mileage, as always, may vary. I apologize for the mistake.


it's alright man, not very many people know of the underlying problem with the 990FX chipset.









And while I'm here I'd like to prove to everbody that there is "not" in fact an AMD CPU bottleneck with two GTX480's in SLI, for example Battlefield 3 Ultra Spec on Caspian border I get on average 80~85 FPS both GPU maxing out at 95% and the CPU only shows at most 65~70% usage! Estimated that's enough room there to quite possibly add a third 480 in there and still not be bottlenecked by this cpu.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I unlocked it! :applaud
> 
> now..anbody know what the alleged "max vcore" is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..having a hard time finding it..


I'm tryin to find it too


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razor950*
> 
> I got a 960t and wondering if this are fine stock idle temps. I have a gigabyte 990fxa ud3 and the cooler I have is a hyper 212+


Those look fine. I would however lower the core voltage if you plan on running at stock speeds. From what I have seen here, the 990 chipsets start the v-core around 1.4. Should be between 1.30 and 1.33. Start lowering it .1v at a time running prime for 10 to 15 min. each until you blue screen. After you do, bump back to the previous short time stable setting and run prime for a while. If blue screen again, bump again and continue till stable.


----------



## The Pook

I'm still trying to dial in my 24/7 OC. Right now I'm working at 250x15.5 for 3875Mhz as an X6. At 1.41v, my ambients at 27C made me hit 60.5C for a couple seconds, but seem to load at 59-60C in FAH.

Prime stable for 4 hours before I quit the test -- I could only run Prime with an open window and I started to get cold.









CPU = 3.8Ghz (250x15.5)
NB @ 3Ghz
HT @ 2Ghz
RAM @ 1667Mhz 9-9-9-24

vCore @ 1.416v (1.45v BIOS)
NB V @ 1.35v
vRAM @ 1.5v


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> *Don't go with the 990FX chipset for unlocking processors!* I've had two different boards. Gigabyte 990FX UD3 and Asus Sabertooth 990FX and both had a problem with windows when using core unlocker. Tons of other people have had the same problem just search for more information on this. Grab yourself a 790X or 890X and you'll be good to go. I personally recommend the Crosshair IV because with a simple Bios update it can support AM3+ but without the update you can unlock these processors no problem. (At this point we are not certain whether it's a bios problem or an actual chipset problem with the 990FX chipset that causes these issues)


This is incorrect. I have a 990FX chipset and my 960T unlocks like a champ. Many other people have had similar luck. Isolated issue, bad luck, I don't know what it is...but it ain't the chipset, or myself and others would have zero success.

990FX is great...and it's perfectly fine with unlocking cores (provided your chip has good cores).


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> This is incorrect. I have a 990FX chipset and my 960T unlocks like a champ. Many other people have had similar luck. Isolated issue, bad luck, I don't know what it is...but it ain't the chipset, or myself and others would have zero success.
> 990FX is great...and it's perfectly fine with unlocking cores (provided your chip has good cores).


Oh really? Hmm then how did my X2 555 unlock and run 4.0Ghz for more than 7 months on a 790x and then wouldnt unlock for ten seconds on a 990x chipset? Same thing with my 960T except Ive only had the 960T for a month now but in my brothers board which is a 990FX it wouldnt unlock anymore? Just sayin here that you are one of the few lucky ones that got one to unlock on a 990FX board. Glad you were successful but the chances he gets lucky like you are even more slim than getting a miracle 960T to run x6 @ 4.5Ghz 1.5v stable.


----------



## The Pook

I haven't heard of all that many issues with the 990x chipset unlocking.

Some boards can't unlock certain chips but that's true for all chipsets, not just 990x.


----------



## Badness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> it's alright man, not very many people know of the underlying problem with the 990FX chipset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while I'm here I'd like to prove to everbody that there is "not" in fact an AMD CPU bottleneck with two GTX480's in SLI, for example Battlefield 3 Ultra Spec on Caspian border I get on average 80~85 FPS both GPU maxing out at 95% and the CPU only shows at most 65~70% usage! Estimated that's enough room there to quite possibly add a third 480 in there and still not be bottlenecked by this cpu.


That sounds like a slight bottleneck. If it was truly GPU bottlenecked, the usage would be up at 99% a vast majority of the time.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I haven't heard of all that many issues with the 990x chipset unlocking.
> Some boards can't unlock certain chips but that's true for all chipsets, not just 990x.


I'm just posting based off my own experiences and other available information I found whilst having this problem. I switched to my current board because of the availability to update to AM3+ compatibility if I ever needed to and so I could enjoy my 960T. Not trying to force my opinion or anything just trying to warn people of the problems I and many others have had with the 990FX chipset when it comes to unlocking processors.









Do what you will but for now I'll just steer clear of the 990FX for awhile.


----------



## knoxy_14

there was open box of these on newegg for 88$ a piece few days ago seems like a real good deal


----------



## The Pook

I got curious as to how CPU-NB speed actually affects real world situations.

I ran the GTA 4 in-game benchmark 3 times at each OC to get an average FPS.

960T X4 CPU @ 3000 Mhz & CPU-NB @ 2000Mhz = 38.03/36.47/38.76 = *37.75 AVERAGE FPS*
960T X4 CPU @ 3000 Mhz & CPU-NB @ 3000Mhz = 39.83/38.05/38.08 = *38.65 AVERAGE FPS*

I got no difference in benchmark FPS between 1600 and 9-9-9-24 and 1667 8-9-8-20 on my RAM.

Soooo ... 2.4% performance increase for a 1Ghz CPU-NB OC. I guess NB and RAM OCs (in that order) are definitely the last things you need to consider when OCing.

Kinda weird. Last AMD rig I OCed was 939 with DDR and I remember being able to notice the difference in the responsiveness of Windows XP between DDR400 3-3-3-8 and DDR400 2-3-3-6 and now theres no difference between 1600Mhz CL9 and 1667Mhz and CL8.


----------



## Spartan805

My 960T unlocks on a 880 MB. Its currently in a HTPC duty @ 1.2v X3 3.4GHz running FAH 24/7 along with a Geforce 210.


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Oh really? Hmm then how did my X2 555 unlock and run 4.0Ghz for more than 7 months on a 790x and then wouldnt unlock for ten seconds on a 990x chipset? Same thing with my 960T except Ive only had the 960T for a month now but in my brothers board which is a 990FX it wouldnt unlock anymore? Just sayin here that you are one of the few lucky ones that got one to unlock on a 990FX board. Glad you were successful but the chances he gets lucky like you are even more slim than getting a miracle 960T to run x6 @ 4.5Ghz 1.5v stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> This is incorrect. I have a 990FX chipset and my 960T unlocks like a champ. Many other people have had similar luck. *Isolated issue, bad luck, I don't know what it is...but it ain't the chipset, or myself and others would have zero success.*
> 990FX is great...and it's perfectly fine with unlocking cores (provided your chip has good cores).


I hear you; I just think it's rash and unwise to blame an entire chipset for a pair of unfriendly mobos. There are so many thousands of factors to take into account. I see more "few lucky ones" on 990FX than "*** THIS WORKED ON MY 880" others - in either case it's all anecdotal; innocent until proven guilty imo. Unlocking is a mysterious an unpredictable thing in any case, and it's *definitely* not a smart idea to BASE YOUR ENTIRE CHIPSET off of it like that. IMO, get the 990FX if you have the choice. That's what I did, and I couldn't be happier. Except if I'd gotten a Fatal1ty. lol


----------



## Kylezo

And sorry for the double post, but SERIALLY, who's gonna start the 960T/1605T club?!?! <3 <3 <3 regardless of chipset, we all lurve this chip! It's a monsta!


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I got curious as to how CPU-NB speed actually affects real world situations.
> I ran the GTA 4 in-game benchmark 3 times at each OC to get an average FPS.
> 960T X4 CPU @ 3000 Mhz & CPU-NB @ 2000Mhz = 38.03/36.47/38.76 = *37.75 AVERAGE FPS*
> 960T X4 CPU @ 3000 Mhz & CPU-NB @ 3000Mhz = 39.83/38.05/38.08 = *38.65 AVERAGE FPS*
> I got no difference in benchmark FPS between 1600 and 9-9-9-24 and 1667 8-9-8-20 on my RAM.
> Soooo ... 2.4% performance increase for a 1Ghz CPU-NB OC. I guess NB and RAM OCs (in that order) are definitely the last things you need to consider when OCing.
> Kinda weird. Last AMD rig I OCed was 939 with DDR and I remember being able to notice the difference in the responsiveness of Windows XP between DDR400 3-3-3-8 and DDR400 2-3-3-6 and now theres no difference between 1600Mhz CL9 and 1667Mhz and CL8.


Now run the same tests but add the overclocked memory to the 3000MHz NB speed.I bet it jumps to 3.5% improvement over the stock speeds.


----------



## The Pook

RAM speed didn't seem to be relevant at all to GTA 4 for my rig. Granted the bottleneck in games is my GPU moreso than the CPU or RAM. There was only a .2-.3FPS difference between DDR3-1066 and DDR3-1667 regardless of the CPU-NB speed.









That being said, my chip is about average as far as OCing, but it seems to like low voltages. Any one else undervolting? Kinda hard to gauge if my chip is abnormal since everyone seems to be only OCing











960T @ X6
1.2v in BIOS = 1.168v after vdroop
200x15.5

Gonna let run for 24 hours but all seems well so far.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> And sorry for the double post, but SERIALLY, who's gonna start the 960T/1605T club?!?! <3 <3 <3 regardless of chipset, we all lurve this chip! It's a monsta!


But my 960T is a 1600T not a 1605T guess I can't be in the club then.









And I'm basing my mistrust of the 990FX on several factors of which I've already explained prior to this, The 990FX chipset is awesome in plenty of other ways I'm just saying why get a 990FX anyways if you plan to be using an unlockable Phenom II and with the 990FX you'll more than double your chances of not getting a successful unlock? It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> But my 960T is a 1600T not a 1605T guess I can't be in the club then.


so you can just take you ball and go home-lol

funny thing, i have unlocked and locked the 2 extra cores many times, and some times CPUZ says 1600T amd sometimes it says 1605T.
does this happen to anyone else?

-dimwit-


----------



## hout17

Got the 960t running at 4.2 stable at 1.42v will post some pics this week. I'm running it on a gigabyte 890gpa ud3h.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hout17*
> 
> Got the 960t running at 4.2 stable at 1.42v will post some pics this week. I'm running it on a gigabyte 890gpa ud3h.


How does it compare to your 920?

Mine as a 6 core @ 4.2 GHz can almost equal the performance of my old 950 @ 4.0 GHz. ht off of course.

BTW, this thread it seems has become the "Unofficial 960T/1600T/1605T CPU Club" - thanks to Pook.


----------



## Smoove910

All depends on what your clockspeed is. At 3.8ghz mine will read as a 1600T, but at 3.6ghz it will read as 1605T.


----------



## Jotun

Does 26c idle in bios seem high? I am using a hyper 212+

My ambient is probably around 16C.

When unlocked to an x6 it idles at the same.


----------



## The Pook

Changed the first post. I can't sort through 15 pages of information, so just submit a new post using the first post's guidelines and I'll add you to the google docs sheet.


----------



## seansplayin

There is no problem with unlocking cores on the 990 chipset.
I have a Crosshair V with the 960T
The first 960T cpu I had would not unlock the additional cores saying "core unlock failed" on post.
However the second 960T I purchased did unlock the additional 2 cores.
Current settings are
x6
3973MHZ @ 1.4625Vcore

CPUZ&turbov.png 184k .png file


----------



## Schmuckley

User Name: Schmuckley
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X4 [email protected] 1.48-1.51v or [email protected]
Max OC: 4623.26 (@1,64v)







@ x6 4300
Unlockable: X6


----------



## toothman

Hey guys, I'm looking to build a new computer. I'm very interested in the 960t Zosma. I'm hoping to put it in a 970, but I can't find any decent information on which mobos will support the 960t out of the box. I've also read a couple stories where the board wouldn't run the CPU, and the builder had to go through a lot of trouble to get the BIOS updated with someone else's processor.

I don't have a spare processor to put in the slot and update my BIOS, so if the mobo won't take the CPU, I'll be facing quite a dilemma.

Can anyone tell me if there's a motherboard I can order that will run this CPU out of the box, with no BIOS update? Anecdotals are fine. I want this processor, but I don't want a headache. I'd rather spend more in that case.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to build a new computer. I'm very interested in the 960t Zosma. I'm hoping to put it in a 970, but I can't find any decent information on which mobos will support the 960t out of the box. I've also read a couple stories where the board wouldn't run the CPU, and the builder had to go through a lot of trouble to get the BIOS updated with someone else's processor.
> I don't have a spare processor to put in the slot and update my BIOS, so if the mobo won't take the CPU, I'll be facing quite a dilemma.
> Can anyone tell me if there's a motherboard I can order that will run this CPU out of the box, with no BIOS update? Anecdotals are fine. I want this processor, but I don't want a headache. I'd rather spend more in that case.


I havent had to update the bios on my crosshair IV Formula...


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to build a new computer. I'm very interested in the 960t Zosma. I'm hoping to put it in a 970, but I can't find any decent information on which mobos will support the 960t out of the box. I've also read a couple stories where the board wouldn't run the CPU, and the builder had to go through a lot of trouble to get the BIOS updated with someone else's processor.
> I don't have a spare processor to put in the slot and update my BIOS, so if the mobo won't take the CPU, I'll be facing quite a dilemma.
> Can anyone tell me if there's a motherboard I can order that will run this CPU out of the box, with no BIOS update? Anecdotals are fine. I want this processor, but I don't want a headache. I'd rather spend more in that case.


Asrock 870 Extreme3 R2.0

or Asrock 970 Extreme3


----------



## The Pook

Stable at 3Ghz with 1.14v (1.175v in BIOS) as an X4.

Trying to see how low I can go. I don't know why -- my temps are good; loading at 41C with a 27C ambient


----------



## toothman

sweet, i like the 970 extreme3, there's even an extreme4 now for a little more

so everyone loves the 960t? never feel like you wish you'd spent the extra $ on a 2500k or one of the more expensive phenom ii quads?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Stable at 3Ghz with 1.14v (1.175v in BIOS) as an X4.
> Trying to see how low I can go. I don't know why -- my temps are good; loading at 41C with a 27C ambient


I have to try this.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> sweet, i like the 970 extreme3, there's even an extreme4 now for a little more
> so everyone loves the 960t? never feel like you wish you'd spent the extra $ on a 2500k or one of the more expensive phenom ii quads?


Our welsh corgi recently passed away because of old age. we miss him.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> sweet, i like the 970 extreme3, there's even an extreme4 now for a little more
> 
> so everyone loves the 960t? never feel like you wish you'd spent the extra $ on a 2500k or one of the more expensive phenom ii quads?


In the beginning I thought I had made a terrible decision by staying with AMD based on the rumour that all AMD processors show heavy bottlenecking with two high end cards SLI/Crossfire but once I got my second 480 and witnessed first hand that it was indeed just a rumour, Im quite happy with my purchase and I aim to keep it for another year or two.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> so everyone loves the 960t? never feel like you wish you'd spent the extra $ on a 2500k or one of the more expensive phenom ii quads?


I built my first computer just because I wanted to play Battlefield 2. Everyone was telling me to buy a A64 3700+ and a 6800GT and last minute my budget got cut. Ended up with a A64 3000+ and a 6800GS.

It was way faster than I needed.

Since then I realized 99% of OCN members read benchmarks and live by them. A lot assume if Intel is faster than AMD, then AMD must be slow.

Slow*er* doesn't mean _slow_.









There isn't a thing my Zosma is too slow for stock, and definitely not OCed. It runs cool and it OCs and I got it for $105. I could've bought an i3-2100 for $125, and probably have been just as fast, but I:

a) got to OC which I have a blast doing
b) had a chance at 6 cores

My Q6600 at 3.6Ghz got me ~60FPS in Skyrim. My Zosma at 3.1Ghz gets ~55FPS. Do I notice that unless I'm watching FRAPs? No. Do I notice the fact it runs way cooler and uses way less power? Definitely.









I couldn't run my Q6600 at 3.6Ghz unless it was winter and I kept my bedroom door open (small room). In summer, ambients sky rocket for me (broke college student) since I set my AC at 85F. In summer time I could only run it at 3.0-3.2, and this 960T can run 4.2 easily as a X4. or an X6 at 3.8. With a less than stellar heatsink









That being said, ... 1.12v (1.15v in BIOS) and still stable (gonna let Prime run some more, but so far so good). I doubt I'll be able to get much lower but I'll go lower if this turns out stable. As an X6 I can't go any lower than 1.17v.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I built my first computer just because I wanted to play Battlefield 2. Everyone was telling me to buy a A64 3700+ and a 6800GT and last minute my budget got cut. Ended up with a A64 3000+ and a 6800GS.
> It was way faster than I needed.
> Since then I realized 99% of OCN members read benchmarks and live by them. A lot assume if Intel is faster than AMD, then AMD must be slow.
> Slow*er* doesn't mean _slow_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a thing my Zosma is too slow for stock, and definitely not OCed. It runs cool and it OCs and I got it for $105. I could've bought an i3-2100 for $125, and probably have been just as fast, but I:
> a) got to OC which I have a blast doing
> b) had a chance at 6 cores
> My Q6600 at 3.6Ghz got me ~60FPS in Skyrim. My Zosma at 3.1Ghz gets ~55FPS. Do I notice that unless I'm watching FRAPs? No. Do I notice the fact it runs way cooler and uses way less power? Definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, ... 1.12v (1.15v in BIOS) and still stable (gonna let Prime run some more, but so far so good). I doubt I'll be able to get much lower but I'll go lower if this turns out stable. As an X6 I can't go any lower than 1.17v.


well said.









That being said, that is some low voltage you got there, If I had the want/need to go that low with my H50 I'd get near ambient temps. Congrats on the low voltage chip you got there.


----------



## The Pook

I think if I can hit 1.0v I could die happy. I restarted and testing at 1.096v now but only a handful of minutes in.


----------



## rdr09

I did a similar test of the 960T stock with a vcore of 1.14 in BIOS but with 5 runs of IBT (Very High setting) . . .



Can't find my Prime file. lol.


----------



## Jotun

Does 26c idle in bios seem high? I am using a hyper 212+

My ambient is probably around 16C.

When unlocked to an x6 it idles at the same.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'm going to be doing more overclocking once i reinstall windows this weekend.
right now It takes like 35 seconds to get to the login screen but once i get there it takes 10 minutes just for me to be able to do anything.
Plus I have done 2 Motherboard exchanges and other hardware exchanges since i first installed it.


----------



## hout17

Here is a screen shot of my OC at 4.2ghz. It is 1 hour linpack occt stable and 6 hour occt stable. Could probably go higher if I push to 1.5v.


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> But my 960T is a 1600T not a 1605T guess I can't be in the club then.


Looks like you have been granted membership








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> [...] with the 990FX you'll *more than double your chances of not getting a successful unlock*? It just doesn't make sense to me.


Source?







The only reason I replied on the subject in the first place was because of your habit to refer to anecdotes and bad experiences as scientific fact. You ought not throw statements like this out without extraordinary proof...you've already had 2 people vouch for unlocking on the 990FX chipset...I'd let it alone, imo. Which I will now do, too, lol


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there's a motherboard I can order that will run this CPU out of the box, with no BIOS update? Anecdotals are fine. I want this processor, but I don't want a headache. I'd rather spend more in that case.


ASRock 990FX Extreme4 worked out of the box for me. I thought the whole 'have to drop in a chip to get the BIOS to play nice' thing was with a different chipset/core combo...I thought it was AM3+ chips on some older chipsets or something...in any case, my board works fine and it's an FANTASTIC board for the price range.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Looks like you have been granted membership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I replied on the subject in the first place was because of your habit to refer to anecdotes and bad experiences as scientific fact. You ought not throw statements like this out without extraordinary proof...you've already had 2 people vouch for unlocking on the 990FX chipset...I'd let it alone, imo. Which I will now do, too, lol


I seem to remember earlier saying do what you will and I will avoid the chipset for the sole reason of unlocking and seriously why the sarcasm? I was just merely stating what I know, when and I say *WHEN* did I once say it was fact. I will try to find the information I gleaned on this topic and post links but they are several months old so it may take awhile.

Also bashing people isn't a good way to make friends.

Edit: (the whole post with the important highlight)
*And I'm basing my mistrust of the 990FX* on several factors of which I've already explained prior to this, *The 990FX chipset is awesome in plenty of other ways* I'm just saying why get a 990FX anyways if you plan to be using an unlockable Phenom II and with the 990FX you'll more than double your chances of not getting a successful unlock? It just doesn't make sense to me.

Also Edit:
Edited for things that shouldn't have been said.







(Heat of the moment kind of thing)


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

This is done here don't reply to this anymore because this has become flame material and if I have to I will delete all my posts pertaining to this topic. Now let's get back on the topic at hand.









Edit:
I apologize for getting a little heated there, Stuff IRL has me heated already so I neglected to notice you stated you wouldn't bring it up again. Please accept my apology


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> I did a similar test of the 960T stock with a vcore of 1.14 in BIOS but with 5 runs of IBT (Very High setting) . . .
> 
> Can't find my Prime file. lol.


So I guess my chip isn't that abnormal then. I can go a bit lower (1.096v) but 1.08v is unstable.

It's just funny to see a chip load only ~5C higher than the idle


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jotun*
> 
> Does 26c idle in bios seem high? I am using a hyper 212+
> My ambient is probably around 16C.
> When unlocked to an x6 it idles at the same.


Use HW monitor or Speedfan. Both can be downloaded in CNET site if you have not so. When unlocked you know that the cores will not show any readings, right?

So, you have to go by the CPU temp reading which is a few degrees above the core temps. Check your temps when the chip is locked and note the difference.

26C is perfect for idle but the load temps carries more weight. I use to own the 212 and it failed to manage the temp of the chip when unlocked at 4 GHz and 1.4vcore using Intel Burn-In Test (IBT). Remember these are Thubans and their max temp is 62C (others may have to confirm this).

BTW, I read that core readings are off by about 10C. So, a 960T at idle, when the cores are reading 16C they are actually 26C (this needs to be confirmed as well by other owners of Thuban).


----------



## rdr09

So I guess my chip isn't that abnormal then. I can go a bit lower (1.096v) but 1.08v is unstable.
It's just funny to see a chip load only ~5C higher than the idle







[/quote]

1.096v it is. I'll try that, too.









I'll try to play some games with this setting.


----------



## The Pook

I just go by the CPU temp reading and aim for 62C load max. It's a bit on the conservative side though.


----------



## Kylezo

What's up with the bizarre new fad of undervolting?? haha But of course, I joined.

Set BIOS to 1.1250v and running smoothly, although it appears that this ASRock board has a tendancy to boost vCore? My CPUZ readings are ALWAYS ~0.0175 higher than what I set in BIOS. Also, interestingly, while undervolting I have turned CnQ back on and when I'm not under load, my voltages in CPUZ are sometimes as high as 1.45 (!!) but usually hover between 1.288 and 1.328. Then when I'm under load it heads back down to what I set in BIOS...but at 1.125, CPUZ shows 1.144. So I'm guessing this is vDrop (vBoost?) on the ASRock board? I'm also using ASRock eXtreme Tuner to check voltages which seems to be a lot more accurate and it also shows 1.144. so thats .019v boost over what I set x.x

As a funny aside, I used the power saving feature on the ASRock eXtreme Tuner and it crashed the crap out of my system, hahaha, probably set the vCore to like 0.5 xD


----------



## Andr3az

User Name: Andr3az
CPU: 960t
24/7 OC: x4 3819mhz @ 1.328v
Max OC: not tested more at the moment. Limited by temps
Unlockable: x6 prime stable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> What's up with the bizarre new fad of undervolting?? haha But of course, I joined.
> Set BIOS to 1.1250v and running smoothly, although it appears that this ASRock board has a tendancy to boost vCore? My CPUZ readings are ALWAYS ~0.0175 higher than what I set in BIOS. Also, interestingly, while undervolting I have turned CnQ back on and when I'm not under load, my voltages in CPUZ are sometimes as high as 1.45 (!!) but usually hover between 1.288 and 1.328. Then when I'm under load it heads back down to what I set in BIOS...but at 1.125, CPUZ shows 1.144. So I'm guessing this is vDrop (vBoost?) on the ASRock board? I'm also using ASRock eXtreme Tuner to check voltages which seems to be a lot more accurate and it also shows 1.144. so thats .019v boost over what I set x.x
> As a funny aside, I used the power saving feature on the ASRock eXtreme Tuner and it crashed the crap out of my system, hahaha, probably set the vCore to like 0.5 xD


They crazy overvoltage is from turbo core. Atleast mine stopped doing that when I disabled turbo core.


----------



## The Pook

added









since I pretty much got my CPU figured out as to what voltages I need for certain frequencies as both an X4/X6 ... now I'm testing for my max stable NB speed.

3200 @ 1.35v is Prime stable for 1.5 hours so far


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> They crazy overvoltage is from turbo core. Atleast mine stopped doing that when I disabled turbo core.


Thank you for the lead! I think I have all the power/performance options off but I'll double check...there's just a lot of unique 'features' in every mobo and I've had a hard time tracking down what each and every one does and whether or not it should be on...and even then it takes a while to grasp the subject







(I'm looking at you LLC). I've gleaned enough to have turned off CnQ, c1e, and turbo core while dialing in my OC but theres gotta be like 4 other 'features' I have no clue about...Virtual Machine state crap and all that....wwaauuughhhhh


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

User Name: Fateful_Ikkou
CPU: 960T
24/7 OC: x6 4000Mhz @ 1.55v
Max OC: x6 4200Mhz @ 1.62v
Unlockable: X6 Prime 95 Stable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Thank you for the lead! I think I have all the power/performance options off but I'll double check...there's just a lot of unique 'features' in every mobo and I've had a hard time tracking down what each and every one does and whether or not it should be on...and even then it takes a while to grasp the subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm looking at you LLC). I've gleaned enough to have turned off CnQ, c1e, and turbo core while dialing in my OC but theres gotta be like 4 other 'features' I have no clue about...Virtual Machine state crap and all that....wwaauuughhhhh


I'm glad someone does their research before hand.








I've seen some people just get in there and start increasing/decreasing numbers that they have no knowledge about.


----------



## rdr09

I've got turbo enabled and my numbers are also fluctuating as much. just left it on. But I did disable LLC in this next run with the extra cores unlocked, at stock, and with a vcore of 1.16v. 1.14V crashed.



Not really sure what we are accomplishing here except that the temps are very attractive.

Now lets go back to OVERCLOCKING. Actually I have a school project to finish.

Have a nice weekend OCN!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Testing to see if this is stable or not as we speak.

If it is, ill try to get to 4.1 stable.


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I'm glad someone does their research before hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some people just get in there and start increasing/decreasing numbers that they have no knowledge about.


Eeek...hahaha I'd be too afraid. I admit I can get trigger happy a bit, but I definitely want to be well informed...plus, it's just fascinating in general ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Testing to see if this is stable or not as we speak.
> 
> If it is, ill try to get to 4.1 stable.


Holy christ, if I had temps like that...hahaha!
edit: I wonder why your Tjmax reads at 77? Mine is at 70C...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> I've got turbo enabled and my numbers are also fluctuating as much. just left it on. But I did disable LLC in this next run with the extra cores unlocked, at stock, and with a vcore of 1.16v. 1.14V crashed.


I'm not sure either...haha. My voltages are kind of high, because it's the first thing I go to if I get failures in prime blend or crashes...I'm just not that knowledgable yet to do anything more intricate, lol.

Anyway, at this point I've moved on from the puzzlingly high voltages. It seemed to still be going on with or without Turbo Core...I'll have to double check that...been a busy day







On a more disturbing note, I'm having some other really strange boot issues which seem to be related to peripherals...causing POST and boot logo to hang for (sometimes really long) periods of time...perhaps I'll open a thread









Still dialing in my OC's before I 'officially' join up ^_^


----------



## toothman

Just placed an order for all my parts to build a 960t-based machine!

960t
ASRock 970 extreme3
G. Skill DDR3-1600 2x4gb
Sapphire Radeon 6850
Seasonic 620w 80+ bronze
Rosewill Blackbone mid tower
ASUS DVDRW
Seagate Barracuda 500gb

total cost: $620!!

You guys have been very helpful in my choice of CPU and at $115 I couldn't feel more excited.

I'm going to be posting the results of my build, and hope to eventually do a little overclocking! Can't wait to be in the club


----------



## IOSEFINI

User Name: IOSEFINI
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 4365MHz @ 1.54V(load)...1.475V(BIOS)
24/7 OC: X4 4400MHz @ 1.45V(load)...1.4125V(BIOS)
Max OC: no idea
Unlockable: X6


----------



## nightdagger

Mine isn't stable as either an X5 or an X6.


----------



## Jotun

Mine unlocks to an x6 and is stable at 1.23v @ 3200 mhz so far.

Temps are 44c while P95'ing, good or bad?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jotun*
> 
> Mine unlocks to an x6 and is stable at 1.23v @ 3200 mhz so far.
> Temps are 44c while P95'ing, good or bad?


if it's 100% prime stable with those settings that's a good start, loving that low voltage


----------



## Jotun

Do the temps seem good? I can't remember if its subract or add 10c for core unlocking.


----------



## Badwrench

User Name: Badwrench
CPU: 960T BE
24/7 OC: 4122mhz (249fsb, 16.5 mult)
Max OC: 4358mhz (249fsb, 17.5 mult) - haven't tried higher yet
Unlockable: Unknown

CPU topping out at 41C after multiple hours of prime95. Everything is enabled: CnQ, etc.....


----------



## nightdagger

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2198965

Only four cores, but temps are still pretty low, especially for 4GHz on air.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200154
this one some how got saved even though i got a BSOD when i hit submit.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200180
This one was the one that was suppose to be submitted after I got a BSOD and changed the FSB.


----------



## rdr09

User Name: rdr09
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 4000MHz @ 1.42V
24/7 OC: X4 4000MHz @ 1.40V
Max OC: X6 4400MHz; X4 4500MHz
Unlockable: X6


----------



## PsYcHo29388

User Name: Psycho29388
CPU: Phenom II 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: 4016 Mhz @ 1.376V (X4)
Max OC: 4267 Mhz @ 1.424V (X4)
Unlockable: X6
Additional Info: The X6 unlock works on stock speeds and at a max overclock of 3.6, Any Higher and one of the unlocked cores shuts down when running Prime95.


----------



## dimwit13

ok, i have played around with this cpu long enough, now i am going for a max oc and a stable 24/7 oc.

this is just after a hour or so, will push more tomorrow.
i finally have a stable 2400 NB.
i will see if i can push the bus to 250 and work the multi.

-dimwit-


----------



## Kylezo

*User Name:* Kylezo
*CPU:* AMD Phenom II x4 960T Zosma
*24/7 OC:* 3.825 GHz [225 x 17.0] (1.325v BIOS) / 2700MHz NB
*Max OC:* 4.305 GHz [210 x 20.5] (1.5v BIOS) / 2940 NB
*Unlockable:* x6 Prime95 Stable (~3.4GHz till heat issues on stock air)





edit: Also, this ram is OC'ing like a champ for some random Patriot 1600 with plain head spreader siding on it... 1800 CL9 2T right now, still got room to tweak but it's stable







this board is rated for 2100 OC'd ram... >







haha


----------



## rdr09

Kylezo,

I want those rams. might be because of your mobo or both.

can you run MaxxMem at 1600 and at 1800 to compare?

thanks.


----------



## supasike

I just got this cpu from newegg wondering since i was intel all my life i just jumped into the amd world still have my intels running osx hackintosh working very well as a studio setup logic 9 but anyways I wanted a nice mid to high gaming cpu and went with the 960t with crossfire 6870 gpus also got asrock 870 extreme r2.0 can u people please give me a bios example of settings and NB settings do you think this would beat out my [email protected] cause I been reading and people have been bashing amd phenom cpus every where saying it will bottle neck my crossfire setup is amd that bad? It cant be that bad Im thinking the phenom @ is in the class of lets say a core 2 duo q9650 your thought?


----------



## supasike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supasike*
> 
> I just got this cpu from newegg wondering since i was intel all my life i just jumped into the amd world still have my intels running osx hackintosh working very well as a studio setup logic 9 but anyways I wanted a nice mid to high gaming cpu and went with the 960t with crossfire 6870 gpus also got asrock 870 extreme r2.0 can u people please give me a bios example of settings and NB settings do you think this would beat out my [email protected] cause I been reading and people have been bashing amd phenom cpus every where saying it will bottle neck my crossfire setup is amd that bad? It cant be that bad Im thinking the phenom @ is in the class of lets say a core 2 duo q9650 your thought?


Sorry I mean a core 2 Quad Q9650


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supasike*
> 
> I just got this cpu from newegg wondering since i was intel all my life i just jumped into the amd world still have my intels running osx hackintosh working very well as a studio setup logic 9 but anyways I wanted a nice mid to high gaming cpu and went with the 960t with crossfire 6870 gpus also got asrock 870 extreme r2.0 can u people please give me a bios example of settings and NB settings do you think this would beat out my [email protected] cause I been reading and people have been bashing amd phenom cpus every where saying it will bottle neck my crossfire setup is amd that bad? It cant be that bad Im thinking the phenom @ is in the class of lets say a core 2 duo q9650 your thought?


Should be on par with q9650, idk really.
Every chip and motherboard is different. So the settings that work for me might wont work for you. But you should be fine with the 960t.
Try reading some guides of amd overclocking and start experimenting. Also watch your temps and buy aftermarket cooler if possible.

PS. there is this thing called punctuation, your post is really hard to read.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supasike*
> 
> I just got this cpu from newegg wondering since i was intel all my life i just jumped into the amd world still have my intels running osx hackintosh working very well as a studio setup logic 9 but anyways I wanted a nice mid to high gaming cpu and went with the 960t with crossfire 6870 gpus also got asrock 870 extreme r2.0 can u people please give me a bios example of settings and NB settings do you think this would beat out my [email protected] cause I been reading and people have been bashing amd phenom cpus every where saying it will bottle neck my crossfire setup is amd that bad? It cant be that bad Im thinking the phenom @ is in the class of lets say a core 2 duo q9650 your thought?


I laugh at all the people who say this processor will bottleneck crossfire 6870s hell my two gtx480s don't even observe a bottleneck from this cpu. I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## supasike

Sorry About that, but When I'm at work I gotta hurry and do this type of stuff, cant get caught Internet Browsing now can we? LOL


----------



## supasike

How about the Hyper Plus 212? Sorry for the typing, but gotta hurry at work. What do you think about the asrock 870 extreme 2.0? It looked nice, but no reviews anywhere!! Also What Are your settings? Please let me know. I'm gonna use yours as a template just so I get an idea where to start.. Thanks again!


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supasike*
> 
> How about the Hyper Plus 212? Sorry for the typing, but gotta hurry at work. What do you think about the asrock 870 extreme 2.0? It looked nice, but no reviews anywhere!! Also What Are your settings? Please let me know. I'm gonna use yours as a template just so I get an idea where to start.. Thanks again!


I heard hyper 212 is good cooler. Also my settings: CPU multi: 19, vcore 1.35 in BIOS. Turbocore off and nb frequency is 2.2ghz. Don't remember nb voltage tho atm.


----------



## Kylezo

I'm back with those RAM benches for ya...had to tweak stuff to get it to 1600, so I have 1500 with everything else all equal vs 1800, and the 1600 with diff settings (it performed horribly)... also included my highest bench that's stable so far. Great sticks! Timings are all auto and haven't messed with them yet to improve things...

1500



1600



1800



highest I could get pushing these was 1920...



There ya go.

In other news, having some stability issues now and I feel like my voltages are higher than I should need them, so I'm not sure what to do next. I just feel like 1.4 vCore is a lot for a sub-4.0Ghz OC...maybe I'm just jelly of all the ridiculously low voltage ppl in this thread...I see lots of mid 1.3v high OCs even on 6 core...mine is only stable at stock clocks with 6 cores at like 1.35, and it is a power hungry beast baast that...any suggestions?


----------



## rdr09

Absolutely fantastic RAMs. Thanks for tests. You must have good cooling over them.

I will definitely want get an exact model of those Patriots. However, it could be the chip and motherboard as well. I bet you can raise those results by playing with the timings.

My Kingstons do not like going past 1700.


----------



## creisti86

Here's mine:

User Name: creisti86
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X4 3819Mhz @ 1.42v
Max OC: X4 4000Mhz @ 1.45v
Unlockable: No

I was kind of dissapointed for not unlocking, but I still think it's a good cpu. I don't know if the max OC was fully stable, i just wanted to hit 4Ghz, and didn't want to put too much voltage in it. I could not achieve any overclock for NB and HT Link, left it at almost default 2010 (201bus, x10 multi), although I could achieve something like 2400 or 2600 with an 555 I got on the same board, but with this one, it was unstable even at 2200. Another thing I liked was that it was practically at least 5-7C cooler in full load than my 555 it replaced, though it could be because of better heatsink/thermal paste mounting.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creisti86*
> 
> Here's mine:
> User Name: creisti86
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X4 3819Mhz @ 1.42v
> Max OC: X4 4000Mhz @ 1.45v
> Unlockable: No
> I was kind of dissapointed for not unlocking, but I still think it's a good cpu. I don't know if the max OC was fully stable, i just wanted to hit 4Ghz, and didn't want to put too much voltage in it. I could not achieve any overclock for NB and HT Link, left it at almost default 2010 (201bus, x10 multi), although I could achieve something like 2400 or 2600 with an 555 I got on the same board, but with this one, it was unstable even at 2200. Another thing I liked was that it was practically at least 5-7C cooler in full load than my 555 it replaced, though it could be because of better heatsink/thermal paste mounting.


it could be your motherboard. if you do not have some kind of heatsink on your vrms - it is not a very good idea to overclock and/or unlock.

i am not saying you need to buy a new one. i got a used mobo that i bought here in ocn but if you do plan on buying a mobo you might want look at the 990 series. but then again, if you are starting from scratch you might as well go with an i5 SB or wait for ivy - imo.


----------



## creisti86

I put some small heatsinks on the VRMs, they don't get that hot, just a little warm. Anyway, I know I don't have such a good motherboard, but for now i think it will do. can't see a reason to upgrade as long as it is functional. *Maybe* I could get another 200Mhz from this CPU on a good MB, but I think it's just not worth it, I'll wait until newer, better technologies come around and I'll need to change both the motherboard and CPU, and then see what's on the market then. Right now i'm waiting for a HD 7000 series to get fully released and get some good model (7890?).


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> I'm back with those RAM benches for ya...had to tweak stuff to get it to 1600, so I have 1500 with everything else all equal vs 1800, and the 1600 with diff settings (it performed horribly)... also included my highest bench that's stable so far. Great sticks! Timings are all auto and haven't messed w
> In other news, having some stability issues now and I feel like my voltages are higher than I should need them, so I'm not sure what to do next. I just feel like 1.4 vCore is a lot for a sub-4.0Ghz OC...maybe I'm just jelly of all the ridiculously low voltage ppl in this thread...I see lots of mid 1.3v high OCs even on 6 core...mine is only stable at stock clocks with 6 cores at like 1.35, and it is a power hungry beast baast that...any suggestions?
> 
> __________________________________________
> 
> Kylezo,
> 
> if that is your idle temp, it is a bit on the high side. your cooler might be limiting your chip.
> 
> try lowering your nb to 2700. and can your rams take 1.63-1.65v? i do not know their designed spec. set the ram voltage at the designed spec. it might help. but really your temps are high.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creisti86*
> 
> I put some small heatsinks on the VRMs, they don't get that hot, just a little warm. Anyway, I know I don't have such a good motherboard, but for now i think it will do. can't see a reason to upgrade as long as it is functional. *Maybe* I could get another 200Mhz from this CPU on a good MB, but I think it's just not worth it, I'll wait until newer, better technologies come around and I'll need to change both the motherboard and CPU, and then see what's on the market then. Right now i'm waiting for a HD 7000 series to get fully released and get some good model (7890?).


absolutely not worth it, you are right. the heatsinks will do the job.


----------



## supasike

That is a very serious overclock, mind telling me exactly what your using? What cooler, and i see 1.5 voltage for cpu is that a little high for the chip to handle? Please I would love to know how you got this, I'm gonna try to build mine this weekend.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supasike*
> 
> That is a very serious overclock, mind telling me exactly what your using? What cooler, and i see 1.5 voltage for cpu is that a little high for the chip to handle? Please I would love to know how you got this, I'm gonna try to build mine this weekend.


this is what I am using . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185166

with two more 120mm fans at both ends.

but can't recommend it because it is hard as hell to install. might be easier if the mobo is off the case like when building your rig the first time. but once installed - that's it.

Redwoodz and Schmuckley reached higher clocks than mine. Those clocks are just for show not 24/7.

At 6 cores, 4.0GHz is Prime stable but my fans are at their highest speed.
4GHz/1.42v is ideal for 6 cores and 4GHz/1.4v for 4 cores.

not bad for $130 with $15 rebate.


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Kylezo,
> if that is your idle temp, it is a bit on the high side. your cooler might be limiting your chip.
> try lowering your nb to 2700. and can your rams take 1.63-1.65v? i do not know their designed spec. set the ram voltage at the designed spec. it might help. but really your temps are high.


Well, it's my CPU temp, but not my core temp. Idle is around 28-30C depending on my OC and load is usually 55-60 (again depending). At 28C core, CPU temp shows ~42. The temps even out a bit as it climbs as per AMD design. I had the ram overvolted a tiny bit because I was overclocking it pretty dramatically (1600 > 1920) but I'll take your advice on that and the NB freq.

Here's a link to that ram btw, I got it for $25 bucks on sale ^_^ :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220570


----------



## rdr09

January 19, 2012 is the day this Club of good looking people became Official!

Paging The Pook. We miss you. Hope everything is fine with you.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Well, it's my CPU temp, but not my core temp. Idle is around 28-30C depending on my OC and load is usually 55-60 (again depending). At 28C core, CPU temp shows ~42. The temps even out a bit as it climbs as per AMD design. I had the ram overvolted a tiny bit because I was overclocking it pretty dramatically (1600 > 1920) but I'll take your advice on that and the NB freq.
> Here's a link to that ram btw, I got it for $25 bucks on sale ^_^ :
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220570


Thank you for the link.


----------



## Redwoodz

Guess I will go ahead and make it official
Redwoodz
960T
24/7 @ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168218


MAX [email protected] http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2171450 (so far-still headroom to go







)


no unlock for me


----------



## johnbmb2011

I got a 960t zoma and love it . I'm still learning how to use it but i think i got a pretty good one.


----------



## johnbmb2011

Here sorry if pic is blurry. Here is my Cpu z. validator.  And it's stable on prime. How do i become a member?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> this is what I am using . . .
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185166
> with two more 120mm fans at both ends.
> but can't recommend it because it is hard as hell to install. might be easier if the mobo is off the case like when building your rig the first time. but once installed - that's it.
> Redwoodz and Schmuckley reached higher clocks than mine. Those clocks are just for show not 24/7.
> At 6 cores, 4.2GHz is Prime stable but my fans are at their highest speed.
> 4GHz/1.42v is ideal for 6 cores and 4GHz/1.4v for 4 cores.
> not bad for $130 with $15 rebate.


What settings did you set for X6 @ 4.2Ghz cause I want to try this out...


----------



## johnbmb2011

User Name: johnbmb2011
CPU: AMD Phenom II 960t
24/7 OC:3.5 GHz 1.308
Max OC: 4.2 Ghz 1.45
Unlockable: Yes


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnbmb2011*
> 
> User Name: johnbmb2011
> CPU: AMD Phenom II 960t
> 24/7 OC:3.5 GHz 1.308
> Max OC: 4.2 Ghz 1.45
> Unlockable: Yes


john,

you can go to Rig Builder(scroll up - upper right corner) to fill out your sig rig for everybody to see.

are you using two sticks of RAMs? if you are, make sure they are in the blue dimm slots for better overclocking according to the manual.

nice numbers you have but your mobo is capable of - moar!

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> What settings did you set for X6 @ 4.2Ghz cause I want to try this out...


here we go . . .

@ 6 / 4.2 GHz

CPU Ratio: 20
CPU/HT: 210
DRAM Freq (set automatically by BIOS): 1680
CPU/NB: 2730
CPU Vcore: 1.46v
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.4v
DRAM Voltage: 1.63V (spec for my brand of RAM)
Both LLCs: enabled

the CPU/NB Voltage may be high. i read earlier in another thread it should only about 1.275V or something.

set at your own risk, all power saving stuff are disabled as well as Turbo, and watch your temp closely . . .gl!


----------



## The Pook

updated. if you didn't get added you probably didn't follow the template in the first post. don't underestimate my laziness.

that being said, sorry for the delay in adding the rest of you guys. been putting all my free time into my truck recently


----------



## rdr09

Nice to have you back Pook.


----------



## iradiation

what are you guys able to get on what voltages for the NB I can hit 2700 on 1.91 about max, otherwise my computer won't even POST.

here is confirmation it unlocks to 6 cores but I have it running on 4.
*4 Cores Active*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2206916

*Updated better vCore and better NB Voltages*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2206927

*6 Cores Active*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2153678


----------



## Schmuckley

:: what kind of cooling is that guy using to get 41c on a 4.1 6-core overclock?







:
my ihs is @ 48!


----------



## johnbmb2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> john,
> you can go to Rig Builder(scroll up - upper right corner) to fill out your sig rig for everybody to see.
> are you using two sticks of RAMs? if you are, make sure they are in the blue dimm slots for better overclocking according to the manual.
> nice numbers you have but your mobo is capable of - moar!
> Welcome to OCN.


Hey thanks for the tip. I have been having trouble overclocking the ram. Actually I have been having some issue's overclocking the cpu more . And for some reason when I update the bios to the newest one it won't even let me boot as a six core. So I just went back to the original version. I'll figure out some better overclock and I'll post updates.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> here we go . . .
> @ 6 / 4.2 GHz
> CPU Ratio: 20
> CPU/HT: 210
> DRAM Freq (set automatically by BIOS): 1680
> CPU/NB: 2730
> CPU Vcore: 1.46v
> CPU/NB Voltage: 1.4v
> DRAM Voltage: 1.63V (spec for my brand of RAM)
> Both LLCs: enabled
> the CPU/NB Voltage may be high. i read earlier in another thread it should only about 1.275V or something.
> set at your own risk, all power saving stuff are disabled as well as Turbo, and watch your temp closely . . .gl!


Thanks for the Information, as for temps I should be good to go as I have an H50 with Shin Etsu and at those volts my 1600T would BSOD mine I believe is unfortunately a power guzzler.
(1.55v for x6 4.0Ghz)

I'll try those settings soon.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :: what kind of cooling is that guy using to get 41c on a 4.1 6-core overclock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> my ihs is @ 48!


I have a Corsair H50 with Shin Etsu and I get the following with my chip unlocked to X6 @ 4.0Ghz 1.55v
Idle: 32c~34c
Load: 50~54c
Ambient room temperature: 22c~27c

*Edit:*
I've got my cpu-z validation here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2207159


----------



## Amhro

hey guys, just browsing this thread for some time, and i am wondering about one thing

heres my cpuz


i noticed that some of you have "Rated FSB" instead of HT Link, what is it?
and also, all of you have HT link @ 2000mhz and higher, why is mine just 1000? did you overclock it?
thanks


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> hey guys, just browsing this thread for some time, and i am wondering about one thing
> heres my cpuz
> 
> i noticed that some of you have "Rated FSB" instead of HT Link, what is it?
> and also, all of you have HT link @ 2000mhz and higher, why is mine just 1000? did you overclock it?
> thanks


We did not overclock to get our 2000Mhz+ HT Link and quite frankly, your 1000Mhz is way below standard most modern motherboards (All AMD anyways that I know of) should have the HT Link stock set at 2000Mhz or close to that anyways. Your HT Link speed being that low is likely hurting your performance.

Lol at the Rated FSB bug







you are correct it should be stated as HT Link instead.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> We did not overclock to get our 2000Mhz+ HT Link and quite frankly, your 1000Mhz is way below standard most modern motherboards (All AMD anyways that I know of) should have the HT Link stock set at 2000Mhz or close to that anyways. Your HT Link speed being that low is likely hurting your performance.
> Lol at the Rated FSB bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are correct it should be stated as HT Link instead.


i think it is based on the spec of the motherboard. in his case the mobo is designed at 1000MHz Hyper Transport. Not sure how you can overclock HT in his case.

Amhro,

Validate CPUZ and you will the FSB and HT Link. Make sure you change the name to Amhro and include an email address before submitting.


----------



## hout17

User Name: hout17
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X4 at 4200mhz 1.42v
Max OC: X4 4300mhz 1.50v
Unlockable: X6 but the two unlocked cores are unstable


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i think it is based on the spec of the motherboard. in his case the mobo is designed at 1000MHz Hyper Transport. Not sure how you can overclock HT in his case.
> Amhro,
> Validate CPUZ and you will the FSB and HT Link. Make sure you change the name to Amhro and include an email address before submitting.


you were right, here is my validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2207895


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> hey guys, just browsing this thread for some time, and i am wondering about one thing
> heres my cpuz
> 
> i noticed that some of you have "Rated FSB" instead of HT Link, what is it?
> and also, all of you have HT link @ 2000mhz and higher, why is mine just 1000? did you overclock it?
> thanks


Your nVidia based motherboard only supports HTT 1.0


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> User Name: Badwrench
> CPU: 960T BE
> 24/7 OC: 4122mhz (249fsb, 16.5 mult)
> Max OC: 4358mhz (249fsb, 17.5 mult) - haven't tried higher yet
> Unlockable: Unknown
> CPU topping out at 41C after multiple hours of prime95. Everything is enabled: CnQ, etc.....


Hey Pook, ya missed me


----------



## johnbmb2011

Alright I have been working on my setting all day.
User Name: johnbmb2009
CPU: 960T
24/7 OC: 3637 MHz 14.5 *250 1.308v CPU-Z Validator
Max OC: 3812 Mhz 19*200 1.308v http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2208183
Unlockable:Yes


----------



## johnbmb2011

I figured out how to put my rig in my signature . Now how do i put the club in my signature?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Hey Pook, ya missed me


voltages.


----------



## hotrod717

Just figuring out how to get my info online or would have posted to this thread sooner. For some reason i cant seem to get past 220- 225 on cpu freq. any thoughts? It wont start into windows or if i am using oc software i bsod on passmark.


----------



## hotrod717

oh i usually try something out on oc tuner first and then in bios. I have this running now in bios w no issues. havent gone over 42C although in comparison probably running closer to 35C


----------



## aftershock64

Hey everyone, I have a question about my 960t and I'd also like to join the club









User Name: Aftershock64
CPU: Phenom ii X4 960t
24/7 OC: X4 4.0ghz @ 1.46v
Max OC: X5 4.0ghz @ 1.47v
Unlockable:yes

So my question is, I can only unlock my CPU to an X5, but when I check which cores are turned on, cores 5 and 6 are turned on but the fourth core has been turned off, while its an x4, the fourth core is turned on, doesn't that mean all my cores work? What am I doing wrong?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## johnbmb2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 
> Just figuring out how to get my info online or would have posted to this thread sooner. For some reason i cant seem to get past 220- 225 on cpu freq. any thoughts? It wont start into windows or if i am using oc software i bsod on passmark.


Whats up hotrod717? You should have a bios similar to mine. I have my North-bridge Voltage set at 1.15625. Then I have my North-bridge HT voltage at 1.2650. I was able to push all the way up past 255 but i couldn't get it stable once in windows. So I just settled with 250. I didn't tie in my frequency with my ram, for some reason my ram isn't the best overclocker.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aftershock64*
> 
> Hey everyone, I have a question about my 960t and I'd also like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User Name: Aftershock64
> CPU: Phenom ii X4 960t
> 24/7 OC: X4 4.0ghz @ 1.46v
> Max OC: X5 4.0ghz @ 1.47v
> Unlockable:yes
> So my question is, I can only unlock my CPU to an X5, but when I check which cores are turned on, cores 5 and 6 are turned on but the fourth core has been turned off, while its an x4, the fourth core is turned on, doesn't that mean all my cores work? What am I doing wrong?
> Thanks for the help!


i am no way an expert on this but i read that all amd chips that unlock, for example, our zosma are actually 6 cores with 2 cores disabled for a reason. now, the 2 cores could be any of the six. in your case when you unlock it, the 4th core is unstable.

anyway, did you try unlocking each core *manually* in bios? also, can you lower your vcore down a bit - on your 4-core setting first?


----------



## aftershock64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i am no way an expert on this but i read that all amd chips that unlock, for example, our zosma are actually 6 cores with 2 cores disabled for a reason. now, the 2 cores could be any of the six. in your case when you unlock it, the 4th core is unstable.
> anyway, did you try unlocking each core *manually* in bios? also, can you lower your vcore down a bit - on your 4-core setting first?


Yes I've tried unlocking all cores manually in the BIOS, but when I boot up I get a screen that says this CPU does not support Asus core unlocker, and I'll try lowering my Vcore on stock settings right now to see how low I can go.

Thanks


----------



## aftershock64

Okay, the lowest I could get my CPU voltage at stock settings was 1.14v


----------



## ozzy983

Hey all,

A bit late to this thread, but I just picked up the 960T processor to replace my very old 7750.



So, far, pretty easy overclock. 4.0ghz with all 6 cores enabled.

Running this on an old Gigabyte ma-ga790x-ud4p (ddr2 board).

Right now, working on increasing the northbridge, since I was getting a lot of memory errors while overclocking past 4.2 ghz.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Hey all,
> A bit late to this thread, but I just picked up the 960T processor to replace my very old 7750.
> 
> So, far, pretty easy overclock. 4.0ghz with all 6 cores enabled.
> Running this on an old Gigabyte ma-ga790x-ud4p (ddr2 board).
> Right now, working on increasing the northbridge, since I was getting a lot of memory errors while overclocking past 4.2 ghz.


Simply Amazing. That should be the name of your rig. Go do the Rig Builder thing, so we can see what else you have in your rig.

The 960T - breathing new life to our old motherboards.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aftershock64*
> 
> Okay, the lowest I could get my CPU voltage at stock settings was 1.14v


Great!

Now try 1.42v or lower @ 4 GHz as a Quad.

If you have not tried. The idea is to lower the temps, especially during under load. I had the 212 before and I had a hard time not sure of the N520.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Simply Amazing. That should be the name of your rig. Go do the Rig Builder thing, so we can see what else you have in your rig.
> The 960T - breathing new life to our old motherboards.


Went through it. Not much to say about it. It's old, especially the motherboard. Built back in '09.

I'm working on my NB frequencies at the moment -- got 2800 working, but then core 4 dies out and displays it's mhz in symbols. So, that seems to be why that one was disabled. No biggie.

Core 3 dies out at 4.2 ghz -- and this is one of the default enabled cores -- so, i disabled both of them, since I want to see what the max possible o/c is with 4 cores.

Aside from 3dmark's cpu test, the difference between 4 and 6 cores was minimal, even when encoding video -- it was less than stellar. 4 seems to be the sweet spot, but which 4 seems to be up in the air.


----------



## ozzy983

Ok, so here is 6 cores running at 4.1ghz. Temps are starting to creep up there.

Right now, I had the system completely out of the case, but now, I've put it back in -- the temps are significantly lower. I removed the blue gigabyte logo thingy from the mosfet and northbridge heatsinks, it seemed to be trapping the heat, and I flipped the processor heatsink so that the fan was facing down, blowing thru the heatsink and onto the northbridge.



I think I've found the best 4 cores, to really push for my 4.3+ tests. Time will tell...honestly, I notice very little difference between 4 and 6 cores, even in multi threaded applications, like video capture and encoding.


----------



## Caustic Fox

My first post.









I just ordered the 960t. I hope to replace my POS Athlon 64 X2 5600+ that I currently have. It is going to get interesting...


----------



## rdr09

would somebody please stop this chip . . .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211392


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 
> Just figuring out how to get my info online or would have posted to this thread sooner. For some reason i cant seem to get past 220- 225 on cpu freq. any thoughts? It wont start into windows or if i am using oc software i bsod on passmark.


are you using the latest bios? i'm guessing yes..you need to roll back..back before FX


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustic Fox*
> 
> My first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the 960t. I hope to replace my POS Athlon 64 X2 5600+ that I currently have. It is going to get interesting...


i think you'll be quite happy


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> would somebody please stop this chip . . .
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211392


That is awesome...


----------



## rdr09

it is about 30F outside, so i cracked the window open. i would not dare run prime.

Thanks.


----------



## skylinecalvin

User Name: skylinecalvin
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X5 3792Mhz @ 1.4v
Max OC: Didn't test for max OC
Unlock-able: X5


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it is about 30F outside, so i cracked the window open. i would not dare run prime.
> Thanks.


I wish I had a stable chip like that.


----------



## Kylezo

I got down to 1.05v @ 3GHz...haha. Stayed below 1.25v up till 3.7GHz, but then it gets power hungry..still prime testing at 1.325v.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> User Name: Badwrench
> CPU: 960T BE
> 24/7 OC: 4122mhz (249fsb, 16.5 mult) @1.35v
> Max OC: 4358mhz (249fsb, 17.5 mult) - haven't tried higher yet @ 1.42v
> Unlockable: Unknown
> CPU topping out at 41C after multiple hours of prime95. Everything is enabled: CnQ, etc.....


Added voltages


----------



## Jotun

User Name: Jotun
CPU: 960t BE
24/7 OC: 3ghz at 1.24v
Max OC: 4.2 Ghz
Unlockable: Yes.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2212987



This thing is ice cold, at 20c at idle, and 25-27 under load, at stock mhz, and undervolted.

I will post my max overclock and my max overclock unlocked later.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> are you using the latest bios? i'm guessing yes..you need to roll back..back before FX


No im using 1.5 havent updated to 1.6. I'm using kingston hyperx 1600 wich is actually 1333 oc'd. I max out at about 1700 mhz. This is my new best overclock on air. Xigmatek loki 1 X92 mm cpu-f. I need some better ram. Cant wait to see what it can do with better ram and additional 92mm fan for push-pull. This chip is outstanding! I heard from another member that there is a 970T @ 3.5 ghz. Anybody verify that? I cant find it.

And yes it boots into windows and is set in bios. I show asrock oc'er to show ht and nb speeds.


----------



## snelan

Just got one of these for my bro, and I come with questions:

1) What is the chance that it will unlock?

2) What can these chips overclock too? I had a 1090t, if they OC anything like that.


----------



## hotrod717

sorry

hotrod717
960T Blk.
3.8 24/7
4.24 max oc ( yet)
yes 6 core stable

posted twice but didnt follow form.


----------



## kabj06

Up until I saw this thread I had no idea these things even existed! They look like great value processors if they unlock!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Just got one of these for my bro, and I come with questions:
> 1) What is the chance that it will unlock?
> 2) What can these chips overclock too? I had a 1090t, if they OC anything like that.


Op has most of the answers to your questions.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Op has most of the answers to your questions.


Didn't even think to check, +rep!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> sorry
> hotrod717
> 960T Blk.
> 3.8 24/7
> 4.24 max oc ( yet)
> yes 6 core stable
> posted twice but didnt follow form.


hotrod,

Pook wants to see voltages. The information is needed to complete the spread sheet. Just edit your post.

Thanks.


----------



## iamwardicus

User Name: IamWardicus
CPU: 960T
24/7 OC: 4.0ghz X5 @ 1.475
Max OC: 4.0ghz X5 @ 1.475
Unlockable: X5

Can unlock to an X6, however the 5th core is bad and errors instantly at any speed so it's pointless to even unlock.

16GB Mushkin Blackline 993991 (stock 9-11-9-27 @ 2000) 7-9-8-24 @ 1666mhz memory @ 1.71v


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> User Name: IamWardicus
> CPU: 960T
> 24/7 OC: 4.0ghz X5 @ 1.475
> Max OC: 4.0ghz X5 @ 1.475
> Unlockable: X5
> Can unlock to an X6, however the 5th core is bad and errors instantly at any speed so it's pointless to even unlock.
> 16GB Mushkin Blackline 993991 (stock 9-11-9-27 @ 2000) 7-9-8-24 @ 1666mhz memory @ 1.71v


Not pointless...you have an x5 if you manually disable the bad core!


----------



## Caustic Fox

I just got mine installed. So far, I'm pretty impressed with the results.

X4 @ 3.3GHz = Stable
X6 @ 3.0GHz Stock = Stable

I'd like to bump it up some more, provided my motherboard can handle it.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustic Fox*
> 
> I just got mine installed. So far, I'm pretty impressed with the results.
> X4 @ 3.3GHz = Stable
> X6 @ 3.0GHz Stock = Stable
> I'd like to bump it up some more, provided my motherboard can handle it.


it was worth waiting for, huh? congrats. i got mine stable X6 @ 3.0 GHz with 1.14v.









Played my games flawless. Thinking of buying another as a spare. lol


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Not pointless...you have an x5 if you manually disable the bad core!


Pardon my unfortunate phrasing - I did unlock the 6th core and while i could leave the 5th unlocked - I've not done so . Running happily thus far at x5 though









Next rig upgrade will the wifes 8400 dual core processor - that one will be headed towards a 2500k probably. Depends as I want to start getting out of debt (damn my computer hobbies and my love of food... and idiocy at the age of 21 with credit cards) and want to get a house... May put computer stuff higher on the list if hers keeps acting up.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I just ordered a 960T for a friends rig I'm putting together, I can't wait to see what this new 960 can do.









(Still waiting on motherboard though)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I just ordered a 960T for a friends rig I'm putting together, I can't wait to see what this new 960 can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Still waiting on motherboard though)


be cool. don't swap if it performs better than yours.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylinecalvin*
> 
> User Name: skylinecalvin
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X5 3792Mhz @ 1.4v
> Max OC: Didn't test for max OC
> Unlock-able: X5


You're ok with that oc? 212 can take you to 4.


----------



## skylinecalvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> You're ok with that oc? 212 can take you to 4.


I plan on overclocking further but schoolwork is occupying most of my time.


----------



## ozzy983

I'm still working on my overclock -- got it at 4.2ghz stable, 6 cores, but I'm messing around with the NB right now. Took a bit of a detour. Noticing some interesting things with the HTL frequency too, but not sure just yet what to make of it.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> be cool. don't swap if it performs better than yours.










I Already did tell him I would and he said he wouldn't care.









He's going from an old dell with Intel celeron and integrated graphics with XP to an AMD 960,8GB Ram, and GTX470. Me and my parents paid for the whole rig cause of what my friend has done over the years for my brother.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylinecalvin*
> 
> I plan on overclocking further but schoolwork is occupying most of my time.


4.0 GPA is better than any Overclock.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Already did tell him I would and he said he wouldn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's going from an old dell with Intel celeron and integrated graphics with XP to an AMD 960,8GB Ram, and GTX470. Me and my parents paid for the whole rig cause of what my friend has done over the years for my brother.


Nice.


----------



## skylinecalvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 4.0 GPA is better than any Overclock.


I should be getting higher ^^ taking ap classes are a pain in the butt but get me on the 5.0 scale for some classes.


----------



## Cloudpost

just picked up a NH-D14 and a asus crosshair formula. Is 4.5ghz attainable on these chips?

cant decided to OC the 960t or my 1055t


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudpost*
> 
> just picked up a NH-D14 and a asus crosshair formula. Is 4.5ghz attainable on these chips?
> cant decided to OC the 960t or my 1055t


yes ..not for 24/7 though
4.1-3 seems to be pretty common :


----------



## Phorind

I was pointed here from a thread I made about my shiny, new 960T and general temps! Since I'm just running stock everything for now (I know, it's a travesty to the chip!), I was told I could drop my vcore a bit on the stock, to drop the temp. Now the golden question....can I get pointed to a good guide or a copy pasta explanation for that considering I have never played with chip settings before, namely this one which I hear is a little finicky when it comes to changing numbers around, and I don't want to go in and muck up my new toy since I have no idea what I'm doing.

I feel like that guy in the room who is holding something incredibly nice but has no idea what it is and tries to use it as a hat, after reading through this thread >_>. SO MUCH KNOWLEDGE!


----------



## Cloudpost

^ google "dolks overclocking guide". one of the best guides for OCing phenoms. I leanred so much. Read all of it. its good info! (Info you can apply towards undervolting as well)

Good luck and welcome to OCN


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phorind*
> 
> I was pointed here from a thread I made about my shiny, new 960T and general temps! Since I'm just running stock everything for now (I know, it's a travesty to the chip!), I was told I could drop my vcore a bit on the stock, to drop the temp. Now the golden question....can I get pointed to a good guide or a copy pasta explanation for that considering I have never played with chip settings before, namely this one which I hear is a little finicky when it comes to changing numbers around, and I don't want to go in and muck up my new toy since I have no idea what I'm doing.
> I feel like that guy in the room who is holding something incredibly nice but has no idea what it is and tries to use it as a hat, after reading through this thread >_>. SO MUCH KNOWLEDGE!


http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys/0_20

..that will tell you just about enough..(aside from advanced RAM timings n stuff)


----------



## Phorind

Much appreciated! Man, you all are fast to respond...I shall see how that goes and with luck I will have considerably low stock temps.


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skylinecalvin*
> 
> I should be getting higher ^^ taking ap classes are a pain in the butt but get me on the 5.0 scale for some classes.


hmmm...4.5 gpa or 4.5 oc.... EZ


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phorind*
> 
> Much appreciated! Man, you all are fast to respond...I shall see how that goes and with luck I will have considerably low stock temps.


Phorind,

Please fill out the Rig Builer.

Reading your post I can tell you are eager to oc but make sure you have good cooling. Thubans can get hot. Watch those temps closely.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jotun*
> 
> Mine unlocks to an x6 and is stable at 1.23v @ 3200 mhz so far.
> Temps are 44c while P95'ing, good or bad?


Jotun,

Your temp is fine. Just go by the CPU temp as Pook suggested. We can't see the core temp anyway when unlocked. That leaves you some headroom for raising your oc and still manage your temp. 50C for winter is a win.


----------



## Caustic Fox

Out of sheer boredom I decided to overclock my new 960t unlocked. So far I've git:

960t X6 @ 3.6GHz = Stable

All I did was bump up the multiplier to x18 but kept everything else set on auto. Oh, and I also disabled the turbo core feature since its pointless now at this speed.

Temperatures on CPU read 49*C-50*C while running prime95


----------



## Phorind

Quote:


> Please fill out the Rig Builer.
> 
> Reading your post I can tell you are eager to oc but make sure you have good cooling. Thubans can get hot. Watch those temps closely.


Right, right. Filled it out. After reading both suggested guides and a few others; I'm still a little lost. I'm not really looking to OC, per say I think(what do I know, I'm a lost soul!). Ideally, I want to leave it at the stock settings more or less and just do something to drop the stock running Temp (dropping the vcore since it can go lower on stock, as you said...unless that is considered an OC of sorts). That being said, do I still need to find my systems limits and go through most of the process of altering memory timings, turning off unnecessary things in the bios...etc. Or is it really just as simple as going in, backing down that voltage via the bios or some other tool and then testing it to see if it crashes or not?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phorind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Please fill out the Rig Builer.
> Reading your post I can tell you are eager to oc but make sure you have good cooling. Thubans can get hot. Watch those temps closely.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, right. Filled it out. After reading both suggested guides and a few others; I'm still a little lost. I'm not really looking to OC, per say I think(what do I know, I'm a lost soul!). Ideally, I want to leave it at the stock settings more or less and just do something to drop the stock running Temp (dropping the vcore since it can go lower on stock, as you said...unless that is considered an OC of sorts). That being said, do I still need to find my systems limits and go through most of the process of altering memory timings, turning off unnecessary things in the bios...etc. Or is it really just as simple as going in, backing down that voltage via the bios or some other tool and then testing it to see if it crashes or not?
Click to expand...

Nah. Just enjoy your system for now.

Unless you want to know if you won the lotto.

-Go to BIOS and look for ACC.
-Once you find it - Enable it.
-Exit (Save Changes and Exit)

Go to Control Panel>Systems

Under System>Processor - if it says Unknown Processor, then you did.

If not, you still WIN because it overclocks well.
_____________________
You should download HW Monitor at CNET site and use it to monitor your system temps. Unlocked the core temps will not be read.


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phorind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Please fill out the Rig Builer.
> Reading your post I can tell you are eager to oc but make sure you have good cooling. Thubans can get hot. Watch those temps closely.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, right. Filled it out. After reading both suggested guides and a few others; I'm still a little lost. I'm not really looking to OC, per say I think(what do I know, I'm a lost soul!). Ideally, I want to leave it at the stock settings more or less and just do something to drop the stock running Temp (dropping the vcore since it can go lower on stock, as you said...unless that is considered an OC of sorts). That being said, do I still need to find my systems limits and go through most of the process of altering memory timings, turning off unnecessary things in the bios...etc. Or is it really just as simple as going in, backing down that voltage via the bios or some other tool and then testing it to see if it crashes or not?
Click to expand...

Just turn down the voltage...I was able to go to 1.04v at 3.0 stable...that's ridiculously low! got to 3.55 @ 1.2v...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2212116

going from 3.6 to 3.7 made me have to ratchet up the voltage tremendously, from about 1.275 to 1.335


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Oh I'm such an idiot...The motherboard I ordered does not have a core unlocker feature. So he won't be getting an X6 out of this chip.









Okay so to my further stupidity I found the Unlocker they so graciously nicknamed "Asrock UCC" and to further the trouble it doesn't work...actually messing with pretty much anything in the bios locks up the motherboard upon rebooting...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Oh I'm such an idiot...The motherboard I ordered does not have a core unlocker feature. So he won't be getting an X6 out of this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so to my further stupidity I found the Unlocker they so graciously nicknamed "Asrock UCC" and to further the trouble it doesn't work...actually messing with pretty much anything in the bios locks up the motherboard upon rebooting...


do not be too hard on yourself. one facepalm is enough. just call the place where you bought it from and ask if you can exchange it. egg does that and might not cost any re-stocking fee.

try the new cpu on your rig. Go!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> do not be too hard on yourself. one facepalm is enough. just call the place where you bought it from and ask if you can exchange it. egg does that and might not cost any re-stocking fee.
> 
> try the new cpu on your rig. Go!


Way ahead of you, tested the chip in my motherboard and to my dismay the chip refuses to unlock either cores. No x5/x6 for this chip unfortunately. The problem with the chip was causing the motherboard to lock up I've got windows installed amd currently sitting at 3.5Ghz @ 1.35v.


----------



## TwiggLe

Just ordered me a 960t since they are on sale again for $110.



Hoping I can get close a 1ghz+ overclock on it.

I was able to hit a 1ghz overclock on my Phenom II X3 720 with all 4 cores unlocked.


----------



## Schmuckley

i won the Lotto!








Too bad it's just the silicon lotto


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phorind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Please fill out the Rig Builer.
> Reading your post I can tell you are eager to oc but make sure you have good cooling. Thubans can get hot. Watch those temps closely.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, right. Filled it out. After reading both suggested guides and a few others; I'm still a little lost. I'm not really looking to OC, per say I think(what do I know, I'm a lost soul!). Ideally, I want to leave it at the stock settings more or less and just do something to drop the stock running Temp (dropping the vcore since it can go lower on stock, as you said...unless that is considered an OC of sorts). That being said, do I still need to find my systems limits and go through most of the process of altering memory timings, turning off unnecessary things in the bios...etc. Or is it really just as simple as going in, backing down that voltage via the bios or some other tool and then testing it to see if it crashes or not?
Click to expand...

you should still OC the cpu/nb and do the ram timings
it won't add any heat..and will boost performance


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Just ordered me a 960t since they are on sale again for $110.
> 
> Hoping I can get close a 1ghz+ overclock on it.
> I was able to hit a 1ghz overclock on my Phenom II X3 720 with all 4 cores unlocked.


You should not have any problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Way ahead of you, tested the chip in my motherboard and to my dismay the chip refuses to unlock either cores. No x5/x6 for this chip unfortunately. The problem with the chip was causing the motherboard to lock up I've got windows installed amd currently sitting at 3.5Ghz @ 1.35v.


You know where that goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> i won the Lotto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it's just the silicon lotto


that and the highest OC for this type of chip i know of. i read No Guro will freeze his 960T. can't wait to see the result.


----------



## TwiggLe

Yeah I don't for-see any real issues. Besides maybe unlocked the cores and not being stable.
After this I'll be looking at a 2nd 6850 or a new 7xxx series card and a SSD update, along with a new PSU and/or maybe a case.


----------



## Xs1nX

Would a 960t Limit a Radeon 7970 to much ?

Thinking of building a high end AMD setup and going crazy on the GPU side but want to wait for whatever comes after Bulldozer CPU wise( and in the next 6 - 8 months prehaps get a stupidly large new monitor .. hence the 7970) and stick with the 960T for now. Wondering if this would then become a huge weak link in a high end build ? or should i stick to my carefully balanced budget 960T build ?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*
> 
> Would a 960t Limit a Radeon 7970 to much ?
> Thinking of building a high end AMD setup and going crazy on the GPU side but want to wait for whatever comes after Bulldozer CPU wise( and in the next 6 - 8 months prehaps get a stupidly large new monitor .. hence the 7970) and stick with the 960T for now. Wondering if this would then become a huge weak link in a high end build ? or should i stick to my carefully balanced budget 960T build ?


If you're wondering whether or not the 960T would bottleneck two high end 7000 series cards I would say you get close, However if you overclocked the chip *or* unlocked/overclocked successfully then you would be just fine with getting the 960T in your rig.

Lol just make sure to RMA the chip if it doesn't unlock. jk


----------



## Teroare

HOLY COW! you guys are getting some sick numbers with this awsome chip! and hy first of all i`m new here and i`m spending the last few hours reading this entire thread (almost) , i have few question regarding my 960t hope i get some help and i dont sound to cheezy .

So my 960t unlocks in 5 cores (spent around 190 bucks for it sick taxes here gotta love my country) but now they are on sale and go for 130 bucks was thinking to return and take it







( and for the rest of the cash i could take a decent cooler then the standard one ) suggestions ?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> HOLY COW! you guys are getting some sick numbers with this awsome chip! and hy first of all i`m new here and i`m spending the last few hours reading this entire thread (almost) , i have few question regarding my 960t hope i get some help and i dont sound to cheezy .
> So my 960t unlocks in 5 cores (spent around 190 bucks for it sick taxes here gotta love my country) but now they are on sale and go for 130 bucks was thinking to return and take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( and for the rest of the cash i could take a decent cooler then the standard one ) suggestions ?


Although the 960T is one amazing chip you have to ask yourself, what if I get a chip that won't unlock at all? Like my last 960T did it would freeze the motherboard everytime I used the UCC to unlock the cores. The one thing to remember is if you have the time, money, and desire(s) to get something just do it otherwise it will continue to weigh on your mind and can get quite annoying. So take the next hour or even 30 minutes to decide on the risks and your own want for self satisfaction. Only then will you decide whether it's worth the money, time and desire.









However this chip is really awesome as an X6 or X4. I remember back when I had a X2 555 unlocked to a B55 X4, I thought that was the best AMD X4 money could buy until I discovered the 960T and then the chance of unlocking to an X6 made this one top notch AMD processor. My opinion is it's the best AMD cpu on the market right now. Like I said earlier do what "*YOU*" want to and decide whether it is/was the best decision.


----------



## Teroare

Hmm yes thats my dilema atm , but my ideea was if i get a chip that doesnt unlock i can keep the 4 cores , and with the extra cash i can buy a better cooler then the standard cpu fan , so i can OC and would that be worth then 5 cores ?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> Hmm yes thats my dilema atm , but my ideea was if i get a chip that doesnt unlock i can keep the 4 cores , and with the extra cash i can buy a better cooler then the standard cpu fan , so i can OC and would that be worth then 5 cores ?


you need an aftermarket cooler, since you plan on overclocking. that almost applies to any other chip. as a quad, even overclocked, this runs cooler than a deneb. as a hex below 4GHz, it runs cool.only as a hex going over 4GHz is when temps becomes an issue.

just my







, i think you should keep your chip and be happy you got a 5. save up on an after market cooler cause the stock is junk.


----------



## Teroare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you need an aftermarket cooler, since you plan on overclocking. that almost applies to any other chip. as a quad, even overclocked, this runs cooler than a deneb. as a hex below 4GHz, it runs cool.only as a hex going over 4GHz is when temps becomes an issue.
> just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i think you should keep your chip and be happy you got a 5. save up on an after market cooler cause the stock is junk.


actually i can be an ass and try 3 more chips


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> actually i can be an ass and try 3 more chips


If you do go to buy a new cooler I suggest getting the Corsair H80 as it's an amazing cooler and it looks nice too.

However something about your statement troubles me....Why would you want to be a donkey?


----------



## Teroare

tbh i`m a rly nice guy rly i think this is the first time an big donkey , well because the chip cost me 190 bucks now its 130 bucks and i can get a cooler from the extra cash if i return and buy a new 1 again







, and i might get lucky with 6 cores,


----------



## Teroare

holy cow Corsair H80 180 bucks .... wts country wtb new country


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> holy cow Corsair H80 180 bucks .... wts country wtb new country


In the US a H80 cost roughly $20 less than the 960T, However if you do get another 960T and happen to unlock it what will you cool it with? My point is why spend more money to get another of the same chip that may or may not unlock to an X6 without the proper cooling for said chip if you overclock? You could just as easily get even a Corsair H60 and overclock your current chip and get amazing performance out of it. Save up for a bit longer and then get a new chip or perhaps find someone who wants to sell their 960T that definitely unlocks? Like I said earlier do what you will as everyone here will have their own opinions but in the end you will still end up getting/doing what you would/will anyways.









EDIT:
I speak from experience here that the performance difference between a X4 960T @ 4.0Ghz is not that much different from an unlocked X6 @ 4.0Ghz in 8/10 applications. I'm testing a rig with an X4 960T at 3.5Ghz right now and coming from my X6 960T I'm not noticing much of a difference but with better cooling I know I could reach 4.0Ghz with this chip maybe even higher.


----------



## Teroare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> In the US a H80 cost roughly $20 less than the 960T, However if you do get another 960T and happen to unlock it what will you cool it with? My point is why spend more money to get another of the same chip that may or may not unlock to an X6 without the proper cooling for said chip if you overclock? You could just as easily get even a Corsair H60 and overclock your current chip and get amazing performance out of it. Save up for a bit longer and then get a new chip or perhaps find someone who wants to sell their 960T that definitely unlocks? Like I said earlier do what you will as everyone here will have their own opinions but in the end you will still end up getting/doing what you would/will anyways.


hmm wana change countries ?







anyways thing is i havent tested the 5 cores yet i`ve only checked if it unlocks nothing stabled , the only thing i have checked is the temperature with 5 cores but i cant read it in anyway , bios display says cpu unkown and everyother program beside cpu-z name is lsited as 1605t but rest unknow , and my core voltage gows as high as 1.445 or so :S , so could it be cause of the 5th cores is not really stable that i cant see my temp ? ,

you are right but if i can get 6 cores as u said i wont have money for a cooler for it but i can get eventually , just now i`m pissed i payed 60 more bucks in 3 days diference. and i rly did some hard economy to get this cpu , i know i`m an ass but i hope its understandable why i wana change it .


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> hmm wana change countries ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways thing is i havent tested the 5 cores yet i`ve only checked if it unlocks nothing stabled , the only thing i have checked is the temperature with 5 cores but i cant read it in anyway , bios display says cpu unkown and everyother program beside cpu-z name is lsited as 1605t but rest unknow , and my core voltage gows as high as 1.445 or so :S , so could it be cause of the 5th cores is not really stable that i cant see my temp ? ,
> you are right but if i can get 6 cores as u said i wont have money for a cooler for it but i can get eventually , just now i`m pissed i payed 60 more bucks in 3 days diference. and i rly did some hard economy to get this cpu , i know i`m an ass but i hope its understandable why i wana change it .


Everybody wants more performance and the money spent is justified because it's what you wanted at the time, you're not an ass you just have an addiction to getting more performance out of your system just like the rest of us.









If you're not wanting to overclock you're X6 then getting another 960T might just be the right decision but something tells me you actually might want to overclock your chip so my recommendation remains the same, Grab a better heatsink (Preferably the H60 or H80) and overclock what you have and see if you are pleased by the performance and if not then continue to save up for a new chip.


----------



## Teroare

well cant decide but you have good points







out of 3 cores 1 must unlock in 6


----------



## Xs1nX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> If you're wondering whether or not the 960T would bottleneck two high end 7000 series cards I would say you get close, However if you overclocked the chip *or* unlocked/overclocked successfully then you would be just fine with getting the 960T in your rig.
> Lol just make sure to RMA the chip if it doesn't unlock. jk


Wont be using 2x 7000 series, that would just be ..insane. Just the one will be just fine heh.
Using 1 (insanely fast) GPU would there be any real reason aside from in some cases a beefier VRM to go 990FX over 970 chip set wise ? id imagine a solid 970 board would be just fine as long as it had a half decant VRM setup for any future CPU upgrades as i certainly dont imagine if i get a 7000 series card ever needing two of them.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xs1nX*
> 
> Wont be using 2x 7000 series, that would just be ..insane. Just the one will be just fine heh.
> Using 1 (insanely fast) GPU would there be any real reason aside from in some cases a beefier VRM to go 990FX over 970 chip set wise ? id imagine a solid 970 board would be just fine as long as it had a half decant VRM setup for any future CPU upgrades as i certainly dont imagine if i get a 7000 series card ever needing two of them.


Grab yourself an Asus Crosshair IV Formula 890x, with a simple Bios update they can support AM3+ and have more than decent VRM capabilities.


----------



## Kylezo

I'm running at 3.7GHz right now at x4 on the stock cooler and I don't see temps above 41C unless I'm running prime...ever. I was planning on upgrading to a 212+ evo at some point but at the moment I can't really be bothered cuz I'm happy with temps right now ^_^ something to keep in mind. But if I wanted to push the chip to 4.2+, I'd need something more powerful. Which I will


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> I'm running at 3.7GHz right now at x4 on the stock cooler and I don't see temps above 41C unless I'm running prime...ever. I was planning on upgrading to a 212+ evo at some point but at the moment I can't really be bothered cuz I'm happy with temps right now ^_^ something to keep in mind. But if I wanted to push the chip to 4.2+, I'd need something more powerful. Which I will


Remember it's all about the Voltage being pumped into the chip that causes the excess heat not the core clock.


----------



## stampee

Hi everyone: I would like to join this club. Thanks to Rdr09 for pointing me here.

User Name: Stampee
CPU: 960T Thuban
24/7 OC: not yet, sorry. Just got it running at 4ghz thanks to members help.
Max OC: 4ghz I guess at this time.
Unlockable: does not appear to be. Unlocks in bios. will not boot win 7 however.

-Stampee


----------



## sue4

User Name: sue4
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X4 3900Mhz @ 1.375v
Max OC: X6 4200Mhz @ 1.55v
Unlockable: X6


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

@ sue4 and stampee:
please fill out the OCN rig builder so we can see what you are working with in your rig. You can find it in the "My Profile" tab at the top of the page, scroll down till you see a heading titled "Your Rigs" and select "create a new rig" to the right of the title heading.


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Remember it's all about the Voltage being pumped into the chip that causes the excess heat not the core clock.


yeah, but I can't get clocks like that at lower voltages...just going from 3.6-3.7GHz is a ~.275v increase at least. I'm looking at probably 1.44v for a good 4+ oc and that will probably run quite hot







especially under Prime load...real life load will probably be acceptable though


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> yeah, but I can't get clocks like that at lower voltages...just going from 3.6-3.7GHz is a ~.275v increase at least. I'm looking at probably 1.44v for a good 4+ oc and that will probably run quite hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially under Prime load...real life load will probably be acceptable though


Didn't know the voltages you were running at.


----------



## toothman

*Username*: toothman
*CPU*: Phenom II x4 960T Zosma
*Motherboard*: ASRock 970 Extreme3
*Heatsink*: COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus
*Overclock?*: none yet!

w00t I've been in the club since last Thursday when I put this rig together, the computer is running beautifully.

I just installed the Hyper 212+ a couple days ago, my temps are as follows:

idle: Sometimes this varies, after leaving uTorrent on while I went to work with Windows locked I came back home and checked my temps and it was only *18°*! Other idle temps I've recorded were 20-24°.
100% load for 20 minutes: Seemed to stabilize at 34°. Never budged any higher.

So I'd like to do some overclocking. Have any advice on how to get started? I'm hoping to eventually achieve 4ghz stable.


----------



## Teroare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> *Username*: toothman
> *CPU*: Phenom II x4 960T Zosma
> *Motherboard*: ASRock 970 Extreme3
> *Heatsink*: COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus
> *Overclock?*: none yet!
> w00t I've been in the club since last Thursday when I put this rig together, the computer is running beautifully.
> I just installed the Hyper 212+ a couple days ago, my temps are as follows:
> idle: Sometimes this varies, after leaving uTorrent on while I went to work with Windows locked I came back home and checked my temps and it was only *18°*! Other idle temps I've recorded were 20-24°.
> 100% load for 20 minutes: Seemed to stabilize at 34°. Never budged any higher.
> So I'd like to do some overclocking. Have any advice on how to get started? I'm hoping to eventually achieve 4ghz stable.


can u tell me how noizy that cooler is ?







pls


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> *Username*: toothman
> *CPU*: Phenom II x4 960T Zosma
> *Motherboard*: ASRock 970 Extreme3
> *Heatsink*: COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus
> *Overclock?*: none yet!
> w00t I've been in the club since last Thursday when I put this rig together, the computer is running beautifully.
> I just installed the Hyper 212+ a couple days ago, my temps are as follows:
> idle: Sometimes this varies, after leaving uTorrent on while I went to work with Windows locked I came back home and checked my temps and it was only *18°*! Other idle temps I've recorded were 20-24°.
> 100% load for 20 minutes: Seemed to stabilize at 34°. Never budged any higher.
> So I'd like to do some overclocking. Have any advice on how to get started? I'm hoping to eventually achieve 4ghz stable.


try this quick & dirty steps . .

- go back to bios and set everything to default
- disable the following - C1E, Turbo, HT, and Cool & Quiet
- set your vcore to 1.38v or 1.4v (try 1.38 first)
- raise your Multiplier to 20
- the fsb should be at 200
- save and exit.

hope it boots. monitor your temp using programs like hw monitor. WATCH the TEMPS.

For detail steps and fine tuning follow this guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

BTW, check out op of how to fill out membership form. include your votages.


----------



## stampee

Thanks: I did fill out the rig builder, all the detail I could. How do I make it attach to my messages now?
-Stampee


----------



## stampee

Nice to join the group, thanks everyone, but... I didnt use the commodore 64 I always had TI 99 /4A LOL
-STAMPEE
P.S. Now if anyone wants a brand new never opened in box Amiga...


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stampee*
> 
> Thanks: I did fill out the rig builder, all the detail I could. How do I make it attach to my messages now?
> -Stampee


Your rig you filled out is displayed below your signature now. Ty


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> yeah, but I can't get clocks like that at lower voltages...just going from 3.6-3.7GHz is a ~.275v increase at least. I'm looking at probably 1.44v for a good 4+ oc and that will probably run quite hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially under Prime load...real life load will probably be acceptable though


It's going to depend on your chip and the motherboard. For my system, 4.2ghz is where the voltage starts to really shoot up. At 4.1GHZ I only need 1.375V, but at 4.2GHZ, I need 1.475. At 4.3 I need 1.525V. 4.4 doesn't run stable, locks up.

There comes a point where it's not worth the few extra mhz -- even worse when you unlock additional cores.


----------



## toothman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> can u tell me how noizy that cooler is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls


actually a little quieter than my old stock!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> try this quick & dirty steps . .
> - go back to bios and set everything to default
> - disable the following - C&E, Turbo, HT, and Cool & Quiet
> - set your vcore to 1.38v or 1.4v (try 1.38 first)
> - raise your Multiplier to 20
> - the fsb should be at 200
> - save and exit.
> hope it boots. monitor your temp using programs like hw monitor. WATCH the TEMPS.
> For detail steps and fine tuning follow this guide . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys
> BTW, check out op of how to fill out membership form. include your votages.


imma get to those thing right now


----------



## toothman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> try this quick & dirty steps . .
> - go back to bios and set everything to default
> - disable the following - C&E, Turbo, HT, and Cool & Quiet
> - set your vcore to 1.38v or 1.4v (try 1.38 first)
> - raise your Multiplier to 20
> - the fsb should be at 200
> - save and exit.


I'm in my BIOS right now, I've found and can change:
-disabled Turbo Core
-disabled Cool & Quiet
-set my CPU Voltage to 1.3875v
-set my CPU Frequency Multiplier to 20 (4ghz)

What I don't see is
-FSB, I see HT Bus Speed which is set to Auto
-C&E, I don't see it, I'm not sure what it is or what my BIOS would call it
-HT, I don't see it, I'm not sure what it is or what my BIOS would call it

I haven't saved any changes yet.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> I'm in my BIOS right now, I've found and can change:
> -disabled Turbo Core
> -disabled Cool & Quiet
> -set my CPU Voltage to 1.3875v
> -set my CPU Frequency Multiplier to 20 (4ghz)
> What I don't see is
> -FSB, I see HT Bus Speed which is set to Auto
> -C&E, I don't see it, I'm not sure what it is or what my BIOS would call it
> -HT, I don't see it, I'm not sure what it is or what my BIOS would call it
> I haven't saved any changes yet.


i think you got it. Try it.

Using my smart ass phone atm.


----------



## toothman

tried overclocking to only 3.5ghz with a 1.34v and 15x multiplier

stressed at 100% for 23 minutes (the length of a Cleveland Show episode lol) and the temp peaked at 39°, but usually floating between 38 and 38.5.

Trying 4ghz with 1.375v and 20x multiplier now.

*EDIT*: 4 gigs over half an hour of 100% and it won't budge over 42°c


----------



## toothman

*User Name*: toothman
*CPU*: Phenom II x4 960T
*24/7 OC*: still testing
*Max OC*: 4Ghz
*Unlockable*: haven't tried yet

So I'm gonna stick with 4ghz for at least a week. I'll be playing a lot of Skyrim and SWTOR. Might try to unlock the 5th and 6th cores someday.

Anything other than temperature that I can monitor to see if my CPU is doing alright with the new overclock?


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> I'm in my BIOS right now, I've found and can change:
> -disabled Turbo Core
> -disabled Cool & Quiet
> -set my CPU Voltage to 1.3875v
> -set my CPU Frequency Multiplier to 20 (4ghz)
> What I don't see is
> -FSB, I see HT Bus Speed which is set to Auto
> -C&E, I don't see it, I'm not sure what it is or what my BIOS would call it
> -HT, I don't see it, I'm not sure what it is or what my BIOS would call it
> I haven't saved any changes yet.


FSB is labeled as a lot of different things in many different bios. HT speed, Core speed, clock gen, etc.
it's C1E, which is a power save feature which automatically reduces the multi and fsb when idle.
Ht is probably the HT link speed, which is usually set for 2000mhz by default.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> *User Name*: toothman
> *CPU*: Phenom II x4 960T
> *24/7 OC*: still testing
> *Max OC*: 4Ghz
> *Unlockable*: haven't tried yet
> So I'm gonna stick with 4ghz for at least a week. I'll be playing a lot of Skyrim and SWTOR. Might try to unlock the 5th and 6th cores someday.
> Anything other than temperature that I can monitor to see if my CPU is doing alright with the new overclock?


unlocking is simpler than overclocking if the cores are willing. good job! kinda like my goal to see all members with 4GHz and higher. it is so simple even a caveman can do it.

you should enable Cool & Quiet if you haven't.

btw, your avatar reminds me of my welsh corgi. he passed away last year due to old age.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> FSB is labeled as a lot of different things in many different bios. HT speed, Core speed, clock gen, etc.
> it's C1E, which is a power save feature which automatically reduces the multi and fsb when idle.
> Ht is probably the HT link speed, which is usually set for 2000mhz by default.


my bad. it is C1E. thx mate.


----------



## ress

Hey! I'm new here at overclock, and the only reason I joined was this thread!









*User Name:* ress
*CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T *#1*
*24/7 OC:* 3,8GHz @ X4 and stock voltage
*Max OC:* 4GHz @ X4 and 1,5vcore
*Unlockable:* X4

Well, that didn't even make it quicker than my old 955... So let's buy another one!









*User Name:* ress
*CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T *#2*
*24/7 OC:* 3,8GHz @ X6 and stock voltage
*Max OC:* 4Ghz @ X6 and 1,5vcore
*Unlockable:* X6

That's better







When it comes to rendering (Sketchup + vray), it's almost 50% faster than my old 955.

Right now I'm trying to get a stable 24/7 clock ~4GHz with cool&quiet etc. enabled.

I use a 212+ with 2 Scythe Slip Stream 140mm fans in push/pull-config for cooling. The max CPU temp I've reached is 51 deg. Is that too high?


----------



## TwiggLe

Grrr stupid newegg doesn't count first day shipped as a day of shipping. Have to wait one more day to get mine. At least that will give me time to tear down my machine and clean it all out having it ready for the swap.


----------



## sue4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> @ sue4 and stampee:
> please fill out the OCN rig builder so we can see what you are working with in your rig. You can find it in the "My Profile" tab at the top of the page, scroll down till you see a heading titled "Your Rigs" and select "create a new rig" to the right of the title heading.


Done..


----------



## BWG

I don't really want in the club or anything, but I picked up a 960T for my son over the weekend and we built a computer together. He is 12 years old and has to earn this new PC with better grades.

It unlocked to an X6 and has been folding at 3.4GHz for the past 36 hours. I ran prime when I launched it after the unlock for 30 minutes. I think the folding time proves it is plenty stable enough to be a satisfactory X6 unlock.

User Name: BWG
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 3400Mhz @ 1.325v
Max OC: Untested
Unlockable: X6


----------



## craftech

Unable to get past 3.4 GHZ. without BSOD running any stress test. Tried the following, but crashed.

CPU Clock Ratio [X18] 3600 MHZ
CPU Northbridge [X12] 2400 MHZ
HT Link Frequency [AUTO] 2200 MHZ
Memory Clock [AUTO]
X6.66 1333 MHZ
***SYSTEM VOLTAGE OPTIMIZED***
System Voltage Control [AUTO]
Normal CPU Vcore 1.45 v

If I set the System Voltage Control to [Manual] then it shows the _Normal_ settings as follows:

CPU PLL Voltage Control 2.5v
Dram Voltage Control 1.5v
DDR VTT Voltage Control 0.75v
NB Voltage Control 1.2v
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control 1.8v

Only works when CPU clock ratio is set to [X17] and Northbridge set to [X12] or [AUTO] which gives 2400 MHZ either way.

CPU Performance Boost [Enabled] and under that listing it says
CPB Ratio [AUTO] 3400 MHZ
Turbo CPB [DISABLED]

Tried [Disabled] for CPU performance boost. No difference.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

John

EDIT: I filled out the Rigbuilder, but it isn't showing up.

The board is a GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128444

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231274

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7. Temps stay below 51 degrees C.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I don't really want in the club or anything, but I picked up a 960T for my son over the weekend and we built a computer together. He is 12 years old and has to earn this new PC with better grades.
> It unlocked to an X6 and has been folding at 3.4GHz for the past 36 hours. I ran prime when I launched it after the unlock for 30 minutes. I think the folding time proves it is plenty stable enough to be a satisfactory X6 unlock.
> User Name: BWG
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X6 3400Mhz @ 1.325v
> Max OC: Untested
> Unlockable: X6


same here. son uses it for his games while i end up using the laptop.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftech*
> 
> Unable to get past 3.4 GHZ. without BSOD running any stress test. Tried the following, but crashed.
> CPU Clock Ratio [X18] 3600 MHZ
> CPU Northbridge [X12] 2400 MHZ
> HT Link Frequency [AUTO] 2200 MHZ
> Memory Clock [AUTO]
> X6.66 1333 MHZ
> ***SYSTEM VOLTAGE OPTIMIZED***
> System Voltage Control [AUTO]
> Normal CPU Vcore 1.45 v
> If I set the System Voltage Control to [Manual] then it shows the _Normal_ settings as follows:
> CPU PLL Voltage Control 2.5v
> Dram Voltage Control 1.5v
> DDR VTT Voltage Control 0.75v
> NB Voltage Control 1.2v
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control 1.8v
> Only works when CPU clock ratio is set to [X17] and Northbridge set to [X12] or [AUTO] which gives 2400 MHZ either way.
> CPU Performance Boost [Enabled] and under that listing it says
> CPB Ratio [AUTO] 3400 MHZ
> Turbo CPB [DISABLED]
> Tried [Disabled] for CPU performance boost. No difference.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks,
> John
> EDIT: I filled out the Rigbuilder, but it isn't showing up.
> The board is a GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128444
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231274
> Arctic Cooling Freezer 7. Temps stay below 51 degrees C.


Hello John,

must be frustrating. could you follow the steps in post#331 to the letter except the C&E is C1E?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ress*
> 
> Hey! I'm new here at overclock, and the only reason I joined was this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *User Name:* ress
> *CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T *#1*
> *24/7 OC:* 3,8GHz @ X4 and stock voltage
> *Max OC:* 4GHz @ X4 and 1,5vcore
> *Unlockable:* X4
> Well, that didn't even make it quicker than my old 955... So let's buy another one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *User Name:* ress
> *CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T *#2*
> *24/7 OC:* 3,8GHz @ X6 and stock voltage
> *Max OC:* 4Ghz @ X6 and 1,5vcore
> *Unlockable:* X6
> That's better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to rendering (Sketchup + vray), it's almost 50% faster than my old 955.
> Right now I'm trying to get a stable 24/7 clock ~4GHz with cool&quiet etc. enabled.
> I use a 212+ with 2 Scythe Slip Stream 140mm fans in push/pull-config for cooling. The max CPU temp I've reached is 51 deg. Is that too high?


Welcome! i notice your vcores. your chips may be sweating. can you lower them 1.4v for the quad and 1.42 for the hex? might be able to go lower. i know it is colder in that part of the world rightnow.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ress*
> 
> Hey! I'm new here at overclock, and the only reason I joined was this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *User Name:* ress
> *CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T *#1*
> *24/7 OC:* 3,8GHz @ X4 and stock voltage
> *Max OC:* 4GHz @ X4 and 1,5vcore
> *Unlockable:* X4
> Well, that didn't even make it quicker than my old 955... So let's buy another one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *User Name:* ress
> *CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T *#2*
> *24/7 OC:* 3,8GHz @ X6 and stock voltage
> *Max OC:* 4Ghz @ X6 and 1,5vcore
> *Unlockable:* X6
> That's better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to rendering (Sketchup + vray), it's almost 50% faster than my old 955.
> Right now I'm trying to get a stable 24/7 clock ~4GHz with cool&quiet etc. enabled.
> I use a 212+ with 2 Scythe Slip Stream 140mm fans in push/pull-config for cooling. The max CPU temp I've reached is 51 deg. Is that too high?


1.5V for your vcore is a tad high. 4.0ghz should run with 4 cores around 1.4v (+/-.025), and with hex (assuming all work well), around 1.425 (+/-).


----------



## toothman

Well unlocking didn't work for crap lol I enabled UCC (mine is an ASRock board) and the board titled my cpu as "AMD Unknown CPU" or something along those lines. I enabled core control, disabled core control, restored default clock and voltage, upped the voltage, dropped the voltage, re-enabled all the default features and got nada. The board couldn't identify the processor with UCC enabled and Windows wouldn't boot.

Disabled UCC and restored 960T stock settings and Windows booted right up. Restored my previous overclock settings and everything is back to normal.

...I knew I wouldn't be patient enough to leave it alone for a week lol


----------



## toothman

Tried some more overclocking. Tried to just jump up to 4.5Ghz with a few voltage bumps, that didn't work lol

Couldn't get 4.3 to boot Windows all the way, even with the voltage bumped over 1.4.

4.1 I got to work without adjusting the voltage from my current clock, so I've come to the conclusion that if I do want to overclock beyond 4.1Ghz it's going to need a lot more voltage if it's going to work at all. And that's something I just don't want to try right now.

4.0 @ 1.375 it is for now. The voltage requirements for 4.3+ make me unsure if 4.1 would be stable, and perhaps even my 4.0 might not end up stable in some time. Gonna wait and see if 4.0Ghz stays stable.

At least my temps are staying good







42° or lower all the time


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> Tried some more overclocking. Tried to just jump up to 4.5Ghz with a few voltage bumps, that didn't work lol
> Couldn't get 4.3 to boot Windows all the way, even with the voltage bumped over 1.4.
> 4.1 I got to work without adjusting the voltage from my current clock, so I've come to the conclusion that if I do want to overclock beyond 4.1Ghz it's going to need a lot more voltage if it's going to work at all. And that's something I just don't want to try right now.
> 4.0 @ 1.375 it is for now. The voltage requirements for 4.3+ make me unsure if 4.1 would be stable, and perhaps even my 4.0 might not end up stable in some time. Gonna wait and see if 4.0Ghz stays stable.
> At least my temps are staying good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42° or lower all the time


may i suggest you follow this guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

reaching stability may require adjustments to other settings other than the multiplier and vcore. overclocking beyond 4 GHz would definetly require minor adjustments to the cpu/nb setting as well as with the load line calibrations.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> Tried some more overclocking. Tried to just jump up to 4.5Ghz with a few voltage bumps, that didn't work lol
> Couldn't get 4.3 to boot Windows all the way, even with the voltage bumped over 1.4.
> 4.1 I got to work without adjusting the voltage from my current clock, so I've come to the conclusion that if I do want to overclock beyond 4.1Ghz it's going to need a lot more voltage if it's going to work at all. And that's something I just don't want to try right now.
> 4.0 @ 1.375 it is for now. The voltage requirements for 4.3+ make me unsure if 4.1 would be stable, and perhaps even my 4.0 might not end up stable in some time. Gonna wait and see if 4.0Ghz stays stable.
> At least my temps are staying good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42° or lower all the time


The voltage does not scale anywhere close to linearly. You can jump straight to 4.0ghz on about 1.375/1.4, but after that, it really starts to suck it up. 4.3 @ 1.525 is about what I get. I've tried 4.4, but regardless of voltage, the system just locks up. This is probably not a voltage issue at all. IMC is the likely culprit. Still trying to iron out some of the specifics.

Right now, I'm going through a very long and tedious process of isolating poor cores. I want to find out why these 2 cores were disabled. So far though, I can't figure it out, lol.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftech*
> 
> Unable to get past 3.4 GHZ. without BSOD running any stress test. Tried the following, but crashed.
> CPU Clock Ratio [X18] 3600 MHZ
> CPU Northbridge [X12] 2400 MHZ
> HT Link Frequency [AUTO] 2200 MHZ
> Memory Clock [AUTO]
> X6.66 1333 MHZ
> ***SYSTEM VOLTAGE OPTIMIZED***
> System Voltage Control [AUTO]
> Normal CPU Vcore 1.45 v
> If I set the System Voltage Control to [Manual] then it shows the _Normal_ settings as follows:
> CPU PLL Voltage Control 2.5v
> Dram Voltage Control 1.5v
> DDR VTT Voltage Control 0.75v
> NB Voltage Control 1.2v
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control 1.8v
> Only works when CPU clock ratio is set to [X17] and Northbridge set to [X12] or [AUTO] which gives 2400 MHZ either way.
> CPU Performance Boost [Enabled] and under that listing it says
> CPB Ratio [AUTO] 3400 MHZ
> Turbo CPB [DISABLED]
> Tried [Disabled] for CPU performance boost. No difference.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks,
> John
> EDIT: I filled out the Rigbuilder, but it isn't showing up.
> The board is a GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128444
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231274
> Arctic Cooling Freezer 7. Temps stay below 51 degrees C.


Well, couple of things I'd do.

First, drop the northbridge frequency and ht link to 2 ghz. no reason to have them higher than that. Disable CPU performance boost and turbo.

Set ram timings manually, you might want to increase the latency a notch or two just to ensure stability at higher settings.

You shouldn't require any vcore increases until about 3.7-3.8 ghz, but nb freq of 2400 might already need more voltage, that's why i'd set it to 2000, since that's it's native freq. the hypertransport link i'd set to 2000, as of right now, since that too is it's default. those should be the last 2 things you increase, after you've determined what the processors wall is.

51 c is the socket temp? or the core temp? if that's socket, then your cores are likely around 43C or so. Not bad, but you might want to consider some better cooling. Mine run about 26C loaded with my dark knight on there. VRMs/Mosfets might be causing some issues too if you have poor or no active/passive cooling on them. usually the chipset temp is referring to them.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Welcome! i notice your vcores. your chips may be sweating. can you lower them 1.4v for the quad and 1.42 for the hex? might be able to go lower. i know it is colder in that part of the world rightnow.


My chip refuses to remain stable at 4.0Ghz with those voltages.









Edit:
I still have to try rdr09s settings he gave me though.








I need to stop being lazy but I like my computer the way it is right now.


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Well, couple of things I'd do.
> First, drop the northbridge frequency and ht link to 2 ghz. no reason to have them higher than that. Disable CPU performance boost and turbo.
> Set ram timings manually, you might want to increase the latency a notch or two just to ensure stability at higher settings.
> *You shouldn't require any vcore increases until about 3.7-3.8 ghz, but nb freq of 2400 might already need more voltage*, that's why i'd set it to 2000, since that's it's native freq. the hypertransport link i'd set to 2000, as of right now, since that too is it's default. those should be the last 2 things you increase, after you've determined what the processors wall is.
> 51 c is the socket temp? or the core temp? if that's socket, then your cores are likely around 43C or so. Not bad, but you might want to consider some better cooling. Mine run about 26C loaded with my dark knight on there. VRMs/Mosfets might be causing some issues too if you have poor or no active/passive cooling on them. usually the chipset temp is referring to them.


These are great general guideline numbers. I have noticed very similar numbers on my chip...I was at 3.6 @ 1.25v but I have had a bit of stability issues, and i have since brought it all the way back up to 1.3v stock. My NB is at 2.6GHz so I've set cpu-nb to 1.2v.


----------



## ress

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Welcome! i notice your vcores. your chips may be sweating. can you lower them 1.4v for the quad and 1.42 for the hex? might be able to go lower. i know it is colder in that part of the world rightnow.


I have some big issues with my vcore... Don't really get what the problem is. Here is what happenes:

1. First, I activated all 6 cores. Everything else was left in default settings, booted it up and it was prime stable.
2. I did some mild overclock, raising the FSB to 240. Everything else (Q&C, C1E, LLC and so on) were enabled. That gave CPU freq 3.6GHz, HT freq ~2600MHz, DRAM freq 1666 MHz. I leaft vcore at [Auto], CPU-Z says it's 1,45V, and bumped CPU/HT voltage to 1.25. It's still prime stable.
3. OK, now I set FSB to 235 and raised the multiplier to 17. Everything else (C&Q, C1E, LLC and so on) were still enabled. At this point I had to bump vcore via offset to get it to boot. It's not prime stable with this settings, screen freezes (wich indicates on CPU failure, right?). Print: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224804
4. Now I wanted to find the limits, so I disabled C&Q, C1E, Vitual Machine and Microcode updation. I set CPU Load-Line-Calibration at [Auto]. And here's the mysterious part... It doesn't boot. At stock clock, no matter what vcore I set between 1.3 and 1.5 it just wont boot! ***?
5. Went back to point 2, and here I am, very confused. What does C&Q and C1E do more than dynamicly change multiplier and vcore? What's messing with me?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> 1.5V for your vcore is a tad high. 4.0ghz should run with 4 cores around 1.4v (+/-.025), and with hex (assuming all work well), around 1.425 (+/-).


I suspect my chip doesn't work perfecty @x6, and therefore needs more vcore... Maybe 4GHz is not possible as a 24/7 clock, or I'm doing it wrong!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ress*
> 
> I have some big issues with my vcore... Don't really get what the problem is. Here is what happenes:
> 1. First, I activated all 6 cores. Everything else was left in default settings, booted it up and it was prime stable.
> 2. I did some mild overclock, raising the FSB to 240. Everything else (Q&C, C1E, LLC and so on) were enabled. That gave CPU freq 3.6GHz, HT freq ~2600MHz, DRAM freq 1666 MHz. I leaft vcore at [Auto], CPU-Z says it's 1,45V, and bumped CPU/HT voltage to 1.25. It's still prime stable.
> 3. OK, now I set FSB to 235 and raised the multiplier to 17. Everything else (C&Q, C1E, LLC and so on) were still enabled. At this point I had to bump vcore via offset to get it to boot. It's not prime stable with this settings, screen freezes (wich indicates on CPU failure, right?). Print: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224804
> 4. Now I wanted to find the limits, so I disabled C&Q, C1E, Vitual Machine and Microcode updation. I set CPU Load-Line-Calibration at [Auto]. And here's the mysterious part... It doesn't boot. At stock clock, no matter what vcore I set between 1.3 and 1.5 it just wont boot! ***?
> 5. Went back to point 2, and here I am, very confused. What does C&Q and C1E do more than dynamicly change multiplier and vcore? What's messing with me?
> I suspect my chip doesn't work perfecty @x6, and therefore needs more vcore... Maybe 4GHz is not possible as a 24/7 clock, or I'm doing it wrong!


ress,

try the steps in post # 331 and ozzy's tips at post #350.

i've always used this guide even for my tri-cores . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

i saw that you rounded off your figures - 1.467 to 1.5. that vcore for 6 is not really that high. also, i never touch Microcode.

gl!


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ress*
> 
> I have some big issues with my vcore... Don't really get what the problem is. Here is what happenes:
> 1. First, I activated all 6 cores. Everything else was left in default settings, booted it up and it was prime stable.
> 2. I did some mild overclock, raising the FSB to 240. Everything else (Q&C, C1E, LLC and so on) were enabled. That gave CPU freq 3.6GHz, HT freq ~2600MHz, DRAM freq 1666 MHz. I leaft vcore at [Auto], CPU-Z says it's 1,45V, and bumped CPU/HT voltage to 1.25. It's still prime stable.
> 3. OK, now I set FSB to 235 and raised the multiplier to 17. Everything else (C&Q, C1E, LLC and so on) were still enabled. At this point I had to bump vcore via offset to get it to boot. It's not prime stable with this settings, screen freezes (wich indicates on CPU failure, right?). Print: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224804
> 4. Now I wanted to find the limits, so I disabled C&Q, C1E, Vitual Machine and Microcode updation. I set CPU Load-Line-Calibration at [Auto]. And here's the mysterious part... It doesn't boot. At stock clock, no matter what vcore I set between 1.3 and 1.5 it just wont boot! ***?
> 5. Went back to point 2, and here I am, very confused. What does C&Q and C1E do more than dynamicly change multiplier and vcore? What's messing with me?
> I suspect my chip doesn't work perfecty @x6, and therefore needs more vcore... Maybe 4GHz is not possible as a 24/7 clock, or I'm doing it wrong!


C1E and C&Q do nothing more than that. Unless in the newer chipsets they changed their features. As for LLC, shouldn't impact anything, since it only usually bumps the vcore .025V under load. Microcode update, i'm assuming is ACC Hybrid setting for unlocking your cores.

This is why I wish ALL motherboards were required to have the exact same options labeled in the exact same way. It would make troubleshooting so much simpler.

And yeah, your vcore is actually 1.475. I see you rounded.

Screen freezing can be anything, but I'd point my finger more towards the IMC than the CPU cores. Drop the HT LINK back to 10x (2000mhz). NB @ 2600 is fine, and should only require .050v on the CPUNB.

Also, I would never overclock the FSB before finding the cpu's wall. On some motherboards, a higher FSB might work at say 3.6ghz, but will whonk out at 3.7. Yeah, they are weird like that. FSB should be done last when you know how high the ram and cpu go.


----------



## TwiggLe

Sign me up! First boot straight to bios with a full 1ghz OC to 4.0ghz.

Set the multiplier to 20 up the voltage to 1.45 and so far so good.

Going to try and unlock the other 2 cores and go from there..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2225803



edit: Lowered back down to 3.5ghz before I attempted the unlock.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2225819

I'm now unlocked to a Hexacore. Going to run a quick burn test then see if I can get 4.0ghz with all 6 cores.


----------



## TwiggLe

Unlocked and OC to 4ghz.
Ran intel burn test for 5 passes with no issues.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2225850

HWmonitor showing 42c on TMPIN0


----------



## TwiggLe

So I crash soon after getting into windows at anything about 4.3ghz.

Going to get 4.2ghz stable on Prime95 then work from there.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> So I crash soon after getting into windows at anything about 4.3ghz.
> Going to get 4.2ghz stable on Prime95 then work from there.


Yah, keep it up! can you run cinebench once stable? thanks. 4GHz is plenty fast.









your temp is looking very good. what's up with the 12V?


----------



## hotrod717

What is the difference between 1600T and 1605T?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> So I crash soon after getting into windows at anything about 4.3ghz.
> Going to get 4.2ghz stable on Prime95 then work from there.


I'm having the same problem. Can get it up to around 4.4 using oc app, but then loses stability and crashes. Thermal wall? Anybody with h2o getting STABLE over 4.3. Not talking about suicide missions for cpuid.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> What is the difference between 1600T and 1605T?


i think it has to do with clock speed. 4 and higher will show 1600T. below that 1605T. speaking from my experience.


----------



## hotrod717

Thanks. Wasn't sure if it was a different die or variation. Any Idea what 960T was supposed to be? 1090T, 1100T,ect.,ect,


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Yah, keep it up! can you run cinebench once stable? thanks. 4GHz is plenty fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your temp is looking very good. what's up with the 12V?


I'm at work right now system is running Prime95 custom using all but 500megs of my ram at 4.2ghz.
What's wrong with the 12v?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Thanks. Wasn't sure if it was a different die or variation. Any Idea what 960T was supposed to be? 1090T, 1100T,ect.,ect,


not sure. i read they are actually thubans with two defective cores, thus disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> I'm at work right now system is running Prime95 custom using all but 500megs of my ram at 4.2ghz.
> What's wrong with the 12v?


it jumps all the way to 12.8v based on hw monitor. might just be the program. no biggie.


----------



## giskard

Hello everyone. I have a bad video problem recently, and wonder if anyone can point me to a good video card forum. I have a new radeon hd 6670 but its not the radeon causing the grief. my problem started on the internal graphics card for all I can determine. ANYHOW I didnt want to get to far off the topic of this forum so any advice on another forum for video problems would be appreciated. THANK YOU
-Stampee


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giskard*
> 
> Hello everyone. I have a bad video problem recently, and wonder if anyone can point me to a good video card forum. I have a new radeon hd 6670 but its not the radeon causing the grief. my problem started on the internal graphics card for all I can determine. ANYHOW I didnt want to get to far off the topic of this forum so any advice on another forum for video problems would be appreciated. THANK YOU
> -Stampee


try this forum . . .

http://www.overclock.net/f/74/graphics-cards-general


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'm having the same problem. Can get it up to around 4.4 using oc app, but then loses stability and crashes. Thermal wall? Anybody with h2o getting STABLE over 4.3. Not talking about suicide missions for cpuid.


I'm running 4.35GHz IBT stable on air-4.5GHz doing 3D benches.You need more voltage more than likely,or cooler temps.


----------



## giskard

Thankyou.
-Stampee


----------



## craftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Well, couple of things I'd do.
> First, drop the northbridge frequency and ht link to 2 ghz. no reason to have them higher than that. Disable CPU performance boost and turbo.
> Set ram timings manually, you might want to increase the latency a notch or two just to ensure stability at higher settings.
> You shouldn't require any vcore increases until about 3.7-3.8 ghz, but nb freq of 2400 might already need more voltage, that's why i'd set it to 2000, since that's it's native freq. the hypertransport link i'd set to 2000, as of right now, since that too is it's default. those should be the last 2 things you increase, after you've determined what the processors wall is.
> 51 c is the socket temp? or the core temp? if that's socket, then your cores are likely around 43C or so. Not bad, but you might want to consider some better cooling. Mine run about 26C loaded with my dark knight on there. VRMs/Mosfets might be causing some issues too if you have poor or no active/passive cooling on them. usually the chipset temp is referring to them.


Thanks Ozzy,

Can't wait to try that. Will post back.

Regards,

John


----------



## craftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Hello John,
> must be frustrating. could you follow the steps in post#331 to the letter except the C&E is C1E?


Thanks for the quick reply rdr09.

I'll try that and post back.

Regards,

John


----------



## TwiggLe

What's max voltage i should push to a 960t? I'm at 1.475 in bios right now.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well I haven't posted here in a while since I haven't done any overclocking recently.

But I can tell you this: With this chip @ 4Ghz I can play GTA IV with 40-50 FPS Almost maxed out.

BFBC2 Maxed out runs at 60+ FPS, and in really intensive areas it goes no lower than 48 FPS.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'm having the same problem. Can get it up to around 4.4 using oc app, but then loses stability and crashes. Thermal wall? Anybody with h2o getting STABLE over 4.3. Not talking about suicide missions for cpuid.


mine isn't stable above 4.3 ..no thermal wall..never goes over 41c


----------



## TwiggLe

OK so got home from work 5 hours of prime95 custom run at 4.2ghz and everything passed.

I think for now I'm going to leave it there as I plan on getting a new motherboard and some other components in the next few weeks.

So as of right now I'll be at 4.2ghz and I actually locked the xtra 2 cores for now too. (the prime95 run was with all 6 cores unlocked.)


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> mine isn't stable above 4.3 ..no thermal wall..never goes over 41c


I see your rig info but no 960t. What does your 960t rig consist of, for comparison to mine. My temps are close to yours, but spike past 4.240ghz.


----------



## Schmuckley

m4a89gtd pro
rasa waterblock
max stable OC=4280 mhz
stt ddr3 2000 @ 1587 7-6-6-21


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I see your rig info but no 960t. What does your 960t rig consist of, for comparison to mine. My temps are close to yours, but spike past 4.240ghz.


With the sudden influx of chips reaching 4.2Ghz+ I feel left behind at 4.0Ghz..








Going to apply some new settings in bios brb with prime results...









EDIT/UPDATE:
Tried the settings rdr09 gave me several pages back to no avail, even tried pumping 16v into the chip to see if I could get it stable just for a bit and still got BSODs however I was able to get into Windows and run Prime at 1.6v, I'm fairly certain now that my wall is at 4.1Ghz but I like things even so it'll stay 4.0Ghz.

Running Prime95 Listening to music and running a few programs in the background right now and I still have not crashed in 5 minutes. To me this is good enough. Upped Ram speed with my new Ripjaws set to 1800Mhz.









*Great news:*
A friend of a friend was directed to my house to see if I could build him a computer for him and he decided that he wanted to go AMD and want's the chip out of my rig. Lol so I told him if the 960T he gets won't unlock I'll just give him mine and I'll get another one. He's also getting the same exact MB as me so this should be interesting. I'll keep you posted. (I will not be receiving the parts until probably 02/13/12)

*UPDATE:*
After 10Minutes of Prime cores 5&6 reported errors and the workers were stopped so I'm just going to revert my settings back to my proven profile.


----------



## craftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftech*
> 
> Unable to get past 3.4 GHZ. without BSOD running any stress test. Tried the following, but crashed.
> CPU Clock Ratio [X18] 3600 MHZ
> CPU Northbridge [X12] 2400 MHZ
> HT Link Frequency [AUTO] 2200 MHZ
> Memory Clock [AUTO]
> X6.66 1333 MHZ
> ***SYSTEM VOLTAGE OPTIMIZED***
> System Voltage Control [AUTO]
> Normal CPU Vcore 1.45 v
> If I set the System Voltage Control to [Manual] then it shows the _Normal_ settings as follows:
> CPU PLL Voltage Control 2.5v
> Dram Voltage Control 1.5v
> DDR VTT Voltage Control 0.75v
> NB Voltage Control 1.2v
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control 1.8v
> Only works when CPU clock ratio is set to [X17] and Northbridge set to [X12] or [AUTO] which gives 2400 MHZ either way.
> CPU Performance Boost [Enabled] and under that listing it says
> CPB Ratio [AUTO] 3400 MHZ
> Turbo CPB [DISABLED]
> Tried [Disabled] for CPU performance boost. No difference.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks,
> John
> EDIT: I filled out the Rigbuilder, but it isn't showing up.
> The board is a GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128444
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231274
> Arctic Cooling Freezer 7. Temps stay below 51 degrees C.


FOLLOW-UP

I tried the suggestions by Ozzy and rdr09.

*CORRECTION TO ABOVE: On [AUTO] the Northbridge frequency is actually 2000 MHZ and NOT 2400 MHZ.*

1. Disabled CPU Performance Boost
2. Turbo was already disabled
3. Disabled Cool and Quet and C1E
4. Changed Ram Timings from [AUTO} to [Manual] and left the settings as is. For the GSkill Ripjaw modules # F3-12800CL9-2GBRL the timings is 9-9-9-24. Frequency has been kept at 1333 all along.
5. VCore 1 (CPU voltage) has been at 1.325v. vCore 2 (Ram voltage) has been at 1.49v Haven't changed these.

Tried 17.5 x 200 for a 3.5 GHZ overclock. Monitored with HWInfo, temps reached 51 degrees C running Intel Burn Test (5 passes) and 52 degrees running OCCT for five minutes. No crashes (BSOD). Ran Prime 95 for 5 minutes. No crashes.

Tried 18 x 200 for a 3.6 GHZ overclock. Ran Memtest 86 after I changed the BIOS. No errors.
Booted into Windows XP Pro and ran Intel Burn Test Temps reached 52 degrees C running Intel Burn Test (5 passes) with no crashes. Temps climbed to 55 degrees C running OCCT , but it crashed with a BSOD after 2 minutes.

Maybe 3.5 GHZ is my limit on six cores unless I am still doing something wrong?

John


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftech*
> 
> FOLLOW-UP
> I tried the suggestions by Ozzy and rdr09.
> *CORRECTION TO ABOVE: On [AUTO] the Northbridge frequency is actually 2000 MHZ and NOT 2400 MHZ.*
> 1. Disabled CPU Performance Boost
> 2. Turbo was already disabled
> 3. Disabled Cool and Quet and C1E
> 4. Changed Ram Timings from [AUTO} to [Manual] and left the settings as is. For the GSkill Ripjaw modules # F3-12800CL9-2GBRL the timings is 9-9-9-24. Frequency has been kept at 1333 all along.
> 5. VCore 1 (CPU voltage) has been at 1.325v. vCore 2 (Ram voltage) has been at 1.49v Haven't changed these.
> Tried 17.5 x 200 for a 3.5 GHZ overclock. Monitored with HWInfo, temps reached 51 degrees C running Intel Burn Test (5 passes) and 52 degrees running OCCT for five minutes. No crashes (BSOD). Ran Prime 95 for 5 minutes. No crashes.
> Tried 18 x 200 for a 3.6 GHZ overclock. Ran Memtest 86 after I changed the BIOS. No errors.
> Booted into Windows XP Pro and ran Intel Burn Test Temps reached 52 degrees C running Intel Burn Test (5 passes) with no crashes. Temps climbed to 55 degrees C running OCCT , but it crashed with a BSOD after 2 minutes.
> Maybe 3.5 GHZ is my limit on six cores unless I am still doing something wrong?
> John


you need better cooling







*1.325v* . You can go up to (specs) *1.47* if *temps* allow..which in your case..they don't.
Invest in a better cooler..







: Sunbeamtech Core Contact 120?


----------



## toothman

Got a friend wanting to build with a 960T and put it in a GA-970A-D3.
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3908#ov

GIGABYTE doesn't officially support the 960T until BIOS update version F7, as opposed to F6 for the FX-series.

Has anyone put a 960T into a fresh GA-970A-D3 and had everything boot up just fine? I'm inclined to expect it will, since the hex-core thubans run fine out of the box, but I still have too much doubt to tell him it won't be a problem.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> Got a friend wanting to build with a 960T and put it in a GA-970A-D3.
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3908#ov
> GIGABYTE doesn't officially support the 960T until BIOS update version F7, as opposed to F6 for the FX-series.
> Has anyone put a 960T into a fresh GA-970A-D3 and had everything boot up just fine? I'm inclined to expect it will, since the hex-core thubans run fine out of the box, but I still have too much doubt to tell him it won't be a problem.


I can't see why it wouldn't,no features are different than the X6's,so if the bios supports the X6 it should work fine.


----------



## toothman

eh nevermind he just went with an FX-4100


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> eh nevermind he just went with an FX-4100


i think that was the righe move. the mobo will not support a 960T overclocked, especially unlocked.


----------



## Schmuckley

bummer for him :







:


----------



## TwiggLe

I'm really liking my CPU. I went ahead and just locked the 2 extra cores again. I'm sitting at 4.2ghz now ran prime95 overnight and all day today so i've ran it for 12 hours about now straight no issues..

Also I am surprised I didn't think I would notice as big of a difference in games as I have. BF3 is a lot smoother and SWTOR the planets are loading noticeably faster along with the game running smoother.


----------



## Schmuckley

I







my zosma ..nuff said..It only scores a little under the sb @ 4800 ..Zosma @ 4280


----------



## gregyoung14

Sweet thread

User Name: gregyoung14
CPU: 960t
24/7 OC: 4.06ghz
Max OC: 4.5ghz
Unlockable: x4

Thanks!


----------



## bleachigo

Quick question for you guys.Do *ALL* 960T unlock to an X6?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleachigo*
> 
> Quick question for you guys.Do *ALL* 960T unlock to an X6?


No. If it doesn't unlock to X6 you could always try a 5 core either way (like core 5 enabled, core 6 disabled or core 6 enabled, core 5 disabled) but even that is not guaranteed. It's a gamble, but at least if it doesn't unlock you still get the better memory controller from the Zosma core (derived from Thuban) and it might OC a little better than Deneb.


----------



## craftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftech*
> 
> Unable to get past 3.4 GHZ. without BSOD running any stress test. Tried the following, but crashed.
> CPU Clock Ratio [X18] 3600 MHZ
> CPU Northbridge [X12] 2400 MHZ
> HT Link Frequency [AUTO] 2200 MHZ
> Memory Clock [AUTO]
> X6.66 1333 MHZ
> ***SYSTEM VOLTAGE OPTIMIZED***
> System Voltage Control [AUTO]
> Normal CPU Vcore 1.45 v
> If I set the System Voltage Control to [Manual] then it shows the _Normal_ settings as follows:
> CPU PLL Voltage Control 2.5v
> Dram Voltage Control 1.5v
> DDR VTT Voltage Control 0.75v
> NB Voltage Control 1.2v
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Control 1.8v
> Only works when CPU clock ratio is set to [X17] and Northbridge set to [X12] or [AUTO] which gives 2400 MHZ either way.
> CPU Performance Boost [Enabled] and under that listing it says
> CPB Ratio [AUTO] 3400 MHZ
> Turbo CPB [DISABLED]
> Tried [Disabled] for CPU performance boost. No difference.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks,
> John
> EDIT: I filled out the Rigbuilder, but it isn't showing up.
> The board is a GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128444
> G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231274
> Arctic Cooling Freezer 7. Temps stay below 51 degrees C.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftech*
> 
> FOLLOW-UP
> I tried the suggestions by Ozzy and rdr09.
> *CORRECTION TO ABOVE: On [AUTO] the Northbridge frequency is actually 2000 MHZ and NOT 2400 MHZ.*
> 1. Disabled CPU Performance Boost
> 2. Turbo was already disabled
> 3. Disabled Cool and Quet and C1E
> 4. Changed Ram Timings from [AUTO} to [Manual] and left the settings as is. For the GSkill Ripjaw modules # F3-12800CL9-2GBRL the timings is 9-9-9-24. Frequency has been kept at 1333 all along.
> 5. VCore 1 (CPU voltage) has been at 1.325v. vCore 2 (Ram voltage) has been at 1.49v Haven't changed these.
> Tried 17.5 x 200 for a 3.5 GHZ overclock. Monitored with HWInfo, temps reached 51 degrees C running Intel Burn Test (5 passes) and 52 degrees running OCCT for five minutes. No crashes (BSOD). Ran Prime 95 for 5 minutes. No crashes.
> Tried 18 x 200 for a 3.6 GHZ overclock. Ran Memtest 86 after I changed the BIOS. No errors.
> Booted into Windows XP Pro and ran Intel Burn Test Temps reached 52 degrees C running Intel Burn Test (5 passes) with no crashes. Temps climbed to 55 degrees C running OCCT , but it crashed with a BSOD after 2 minutes.
> Maybe 3.5 GHZ is my limit on six cores unless I am still doing something wrong?
> John


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> you need better cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.325v* . You can go up to (specs) *1.47* if *temps* allow..which in your case..they don't.
> Invest in a better cooler..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Sunbeamtech Core Contact 120?


So you don't think it is a ram problem, but rather a cooling problem?

The BSOD did seem to occur as I watched the temperature for Core 3 hit 55 degrees C.

Assuming that is too high, I can use a Hyper 212 cooler if I move the Ripjaws ram over to slots 2 & 3. Right now the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 barely fits with the ram in Slots 1&2 and the Hyper 212 is much larger. I am using MX2 as a paste with the Arctic Cooling 7. I tried AS5 first then switched to MX2 and didn't see a difference between them so I left the MX2 on the CPU. It's on pretty thin.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065

I do have two sticks of Wintec Ampo if you think they would be better than the GSkill Ripjaws.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161279

vs

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231274

Suggestions?

Thanks a lot for the help everyone.

John


----------



## pepper454

960t X5 200x19 @ 3.8 stable with +.5 on voltage, 6th core error in prime (#3) so disabled.
Will try for more later, sucks getting new hardware at beginning of work week. Computer and monitors at 250W @ idle. ouch.

200x20 is stable, 220*19 is not.

Biostar Smart Fan is the Devil, I gave up and just set to disable and let run full tilt.

960T BE
Rosewill RCX-Z940-LX 92mm Cooler
BIOSTAR TA870U3+
PATRIOT PGD38G1333ELK

.


----------



## Metalcrack

My final best


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftech*
> 
> So you don't think it is a ram problem, but rather a cooling problem?
> The BSOD did seem to occur as I watched the temperature for Core 3 hit 55 degrees C.
> Assuming that is too high, I can use a Hyper 212 cooler if I move the Ripjaws ram over to slots 2 & 3. Right now the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 barely fits with the ram in Slots 1&2 and the Hyper 212 is much larger. I am using MX2 as a paste with the Arctic Cooling 7. I tried AS5 first then switched to MX2 and didn't see a difference between them so I left the MX2 on the CPU. It's on pretty thin.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065
> I do have two sticks of Wintec Ampo if you think they would be better than the GSkill Ripjaws.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820161279
> vs
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231274
> Suggestions?
> Thanks a lot for the help everyone.
> John


Also might want to look at the temps for the VRMs. 55C for the cores (not socket) is high and pushing the 62C threshold. If you a prime blending and it's having issues with heat, then a large in place fft or linpack test would push temps even higher.

I hate how the new heatsinks mount on AMD processors, top/down instead of right/left. Unfortunately, without some major tweaking it's near impossible to get facing the other way. On top of that, most aftermarket solutions cover dimms 1&2, which makes removing them a pain.

As far as the ram goes, you can easily switch the divider in the bios and run the memory at a lower frequency (1066 or so) and that would let you know if there is a problem with it or the IMC communicated at such high speeds.

When overclocking, it's usually most beneficial to try and isolate one component and then work your way up. Memory is usually the easiest, so I'd start with that. See what the max speed the chips will run at. Then work on the Northbridge. Then the CPU. Lastly the FSB to fine tune the system.

Once you have the limits you can start putting it all together. In the processes, you'll find out what voltages are required for what speeds, and this can make troubleshooting later so much easier.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> With the sudden influx of chips reaching 4.2Ghz+ I feel left behind at 4.0Ghz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to apply some new settings in bios brb with prime results...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT/UPDATE:
> Tried the settings rdr09 gave me several pages back to no avail, even tried pumping 16v into the chip to see if I could get it stable just for a bit and still got BSODs however I was able to get into Windows and run Prime at 1.6v, I'm fairly certain now that my wall is at 4.1Ghz but I like things even so it'll stay 4.0Ghz.
> Running Prime95 Listening to music and running a few programs in the background right now and I still have not crashed in 5 minutes. To me this is good enough. Upped Ram speed with my new Ripjaws set to 1800Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Great news:*
> A friend of a friend was directed to my house to see if I could build him a computer for him and he decided that he wanted to go AMD and want's the chip out of my rig. Lol so I told him if the 960T he gets won't unlock I'll just give him mine and I'll get another one. He's also getting the same exact MB as me so this should be interesting. I'll keep you posted. (I will not be receiving the parts until probably 02/13/12)
> *UPDATE:*
> After 10Minutes of Prime cores 5&6 reported errors and the workers were stopped so I'm just going to revert my settings back to my proven profile.


Are you overclocking thru the multi or do you have the FSB tweaked as well?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Are you overclocking thru the multi or do you have the FSB tweaked as well?


I used these exact settings firstly, then tried tweaking voltages, even tried 1.6v on the cpu and was able to boot into windows but wasn't close to stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> here we go . . .
> @ 6 / 4.2 GHz
> CPU Ratio: 20
> CPU/HT: 210
> DRAM Freq (set automatically by BIOS): 1680
> CPU/NB: 2730
> CPU Vcore: 1.46v
> CPU/NB Voltage: 1.4v
> DRAM Voltage: 1.63V (spec for my brand of RAM)
> Both LLCs: enabled
> the CPU/NB Voltage may be high. i read earlier in another thread it should only about 1.275V or something.
> set at your own risk, all power saving stuff are disabled as well as Turbo, and watch your temp closely . . .gl!


----------



## Lemon Jelly

Hey, just registered to post to this thread after seeing everyone's overclocks !

User Name: Lemon Jelly
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 4425Mhz @ 1.62v
Max OC: X6 4425Mhz @ 1.62v
Unlockable: X6

It's prime stable at that, 245 bus and ~ 3gig NB + HT (didn't crash it so why not). At ~ 4200 it needs about 1.5v. Haven't tried with fewer cores yet, I quite like the 6 cores, but it would probably go a bit higher - I'm at the limit of core 5 which stops when priming at 4500. All under water and using CaQ to underclock for 90% of the time, max temp is about 52C from socket (silent rig so fans stay at ~800rpm). They're great chips and I got lucky after my x3 720 wouldn't unlock and topped out at 3600 with 1.5v !


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemon Jelly*
> 
> Hey, just registered to post to this thread after seeing everyone's overclocks !
> User Name: Lemon Jelly
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X6 4425Mhz @ 1.62v
> Max OC: X6 4425Mhz @ 1.62v
> Unlockable: X6
> It's prime stable at that, 245 bus and ~ 3gig NB + HT (didn't crash it so why not). At ~ 4200 it needs about 1.5v. Haven't tried with fewer cores yet, I quite like the 6 cores, but it would probably go a bit higher - I'm at the limit of core 5 which stops when priming at 4500. All under water and using CaQ to underclock for 90% of the time, max temp is about 52C from socket (silent rig so fans stay at ~800rpm). They're great chips and I got lucky after my x3 720 wouldn't unlock and topped out at 3600 with 1.5v !


I do believe this is the best X6 OC for a 960T yet...


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I used these exact settings firstly, then tried tweaking voltages, even tried 1.6v on the cpu and was able to boot into windows but wasn't close to stable.


Yeah, looks like you hitting the limit with the processor -- honestly, your CPUNB is way too high, though. 1.4v would be good for 3.2+, if your system could manage it. At 2700, you'd need about .075V or so.

If you're running 6 cores, I'm willing to be the VRMs are overheating; when the system crashes, is it an immediate BSOD or does it freeze up first and then eventually BSod?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemon Jelly*
> 
> Hey, just registered to post to this thread after seeing everyone's overclocks !
> User Name: Lemon Jelly
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X6 4425Mhz @ 1.62v
> Max OC: X6 4425Mhz @ 1.62v
> Unlockable: X6
> It's prime stable at that, 245 bus and ~ 3gig NB + HT (didn't crash it so why not). At ~ 4200 it needs about 1.5v. Haven't tried with fewer cores yet, I quite like the 6 cores, but it would probably go a bit higher - I'm at the limit of core 5 which stops when priming at 4500. All under water and using CaQ to underclock for 90% of the time, max temp is about 52C from socket (silent rig so fans stay at ~800rpm). They're great chips and I got lucky after my x3 720 wouldn't unlock and topped out at 3600 with 1.5v !


Yeah, but using Q&C to unclock or K10stat, you can probably get the chip to run 4.8ghz PEAK, but not sustained. I can boot into windows at over 4.4, but it won't prime for more than 15-20 minutes before the system reboots.


----------



## Teroare

So i replaced my 3rd and finale 960t







and this one loads in windows with 6 cores but i cant see the temps and i`m kinda scared to hit prime95 with stock fan tips ?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Yeah, looks like you hitting the limit with the processor -- honestly, your CPUNB is way too high, though. 1.4v would be good for 3.2+, if your system could manage it. At 2700, you'd need about .075V or so.
> If you're running 6 cores, I'm willing to be the VRMs are overheating; when the system crashes, is it an immediate BSOD or does it freeze up first and then eventually BSod?
> Yeah, but using Q&C to unclock or K10stat, you can probably get the chip to run 4.8ghz PEAK, but not sustained. I can boot into windows at over 4.4, but it won't prime for more than 15-20 minutes before the system reboots.


Oh at my 24/7 OC of 4.0 I never have a problem at all but I guess I could lower the voltage a bit on the CPU/NB and it could bring my MB temp down a bit. Back when I was switching my fans out I had my motherboard overheat and shut down but my MB temp usually hovers at around 30c~32c but when I play heavy games like BF3 it gets up to around 43c but that's what you get for having two 3 slot GPU's, they block alot of airflow to the motherboard. I am ordering some additional components soon to alleviate that problem though.


----------



## klewlis1

Please add me, thanks








User Name: klewlis1
CPU:960T Zosma BE
24/7 OC: 4080 MHz @ 1.4v
Max OC:4430 MHz @ 1.58v
Unlockable: Not with this motherboard.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230961


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klewlis1*
> 
> Please add me, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User Name: klewlis1
> CPU:960T Zosma BE
> 24/7 OC: 4080 MHz @ 1.4v
> Max OC:4430 MHz @ 1.58v
> Unlockable: Not with this motherboard.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230961


If THIS is your motherboard then it does support "Core Unlocker".


----------



## arrows101

not in the chart


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrows101*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not in the chart


LN2 anyone?


----------



## klewlis1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> If THIS is your motherboard then it does support "Core Unlocker".


I couldnt get it to work, so im thinking its the mobo that the weak link to unlocking it, i think i could be able to if i had a little better mobo.I tried and it actually made it into a 3 core so i gave up.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klewlis1*
> 
> I couldnt get it to work, so im thinking its the mobo that the weak link to unlocking it, i think i could be able to if i had a little better mobo.I tried and it actually made it into a 3 core so i gave up.


Generally motherboards don't cause problems for unlocking CPU cores and in your case it sounds like you got a bad chip when it comes to unlocking cores. Idk it never hurts to upgrade to a better board if you plan to overclock as your VRMs seem to be lacking heatsinks, and your board doesn't support 8+2 Phase Power so overclocking isn't really recommended on that board anyway.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> So i replaced my 3rd and finale 960t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one loads in windows with 6 cores but i cant see the temps and i`m kinda scared to hit prime95 with stock fan tips ?


I would say socket temp -5C for Prime Large FFT or Linpack test and -8 to 9C for Prime Blend. Just a rough estimate, since the socket temp is always reported as higher than the core, but in unlocked systems is the only gauge for temps.

As for stock cooling, I hope it's not the dink heatsink they sent with mine, because I would barely cool a graphics card with that, let alone a processor.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Oh at my 24/7 OC of 4.0 I never have a problem at all but I guess I could lower the voltage a bit on the CPU/NB and it could bring my MB temp down a bit. Back when I was switching my fans out I had my motherboard overheat and shut down but my MB temp usually hovers at around 30c~32c but when I play heavy games like BF3 it gets up to around 43c but that's what you get for having two 3 slot GPU's, they block alot of airflow to the motherboard. I am ordering some additional components soon to alleviate that problem though.


Yeah, for my "normal" overclock, I decided to go with 6 cores @ 4.0ghz @ 1.4V Vcore. To me, the massive increase in voltage to stabilize 4.1-4.3 just wasn't worth it; I got my NB running 3000 with 1.325V. I'm willing to bet though, in system with ddr3 memory, you might need a tad higher CPUNB, since I'm only running 1066 ddr2, i think it gets away with slightly less. I've yet to see many people running 3.2GHZ, I tried, but meet with instability, though I didn't push the system all that hard, lol.

43 is fine, considering when you run stress tests it's probably simulating a load most people will never use. Hell, I can get 4.4ghz game stable, but it crashes 5 seconds into prime; go figure.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Yeah, for my "normal" overclock, I decided to go with 6 cores @ 4.0ghz @ 1.4V Vcore. To me, the massive increase in voltage to stabilize 4.1-4.3 just wasn't worth it; I got my NB running 3000 with 1.325V. I'm willing to bet though, in system with ddr3 memory, you might need a tad higher CPUNB, since I'm only running 1066 ddr2, i think it gets away with slightly less. I've yet to see many people running 3.2GHZ, I tried, but meet with instability, though I didn't push the system all that hard, lol.
> 43 is fine, considering when you run stress tests it's probably simulating a load most people will never use. Hell, I can get 4.4ghz game stable, but it crashes 5 seconds into prime; go figure.


Sometimes I do get tempted to purchase another chip to see if I could get lower voltages at 4.0Ghz like you guys.


----------



## Teroare

I decided to run prime with 6 cores unlock for about 50 min or so no errors and the temperature on my MB wasnt that high compared to 4 cores , but after 30 min since i ran the prime test i was playing a game and i got a bsod code error D1 i googled it a bit and the cause its my ram aparantly to scheptic regarding this tho any hints ? thanks


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> I decided to run prime with 6 cores unlock for about 50 min or so no errors and the temperature on my MB wasnt that high compared to 4 cores , but after 30 min since i ran the prime test i was playing a game and i got a bsod code error D1 i googled it a bit and the cause its my ram aparantly to scheptic regarding this tho any hints ? thanks


6 cores at stock voltage? How about the IMC, was it still running @ 2000mhz? You might want to try a small increase in the vcore or the CPUNB, or both. While some chips the cores unlock fine and dandy at stock voltage, others do not and require some tinkering to get them to work right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Sometimes I do get tempted to purchase another chip to see if I could get lower voltages at 4.0Ghz like you guys.


I got mine from amazon only because newegg was sold out. I'm usually the guy who wishes he got that "magical" chip.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I gotta say upgrading to the 960t is amazing. now I just gotta wait for my sabertooth 990 and OC the crap out it.


----------



## dimwit13

ok guys, i am trying for a unlocked, 6 core OC, max and stable.
as of now, it is at 3.4 (1.4v bios), multi at 15, bus at 230, ht at 2076, ram at 1540 (1600 stock)
i know i can push it farther, well i think i can-lol
the question is-
when i run prime, i get a lag in Worker #6, when the other 5 Workers, change from 1 test to another they do it within 4-6 seconds, but Worker #6 takes about 20-30 seconds to change.

so, worker 1-5 change from test 3 to test 4 and then 20-30 seconds later worker 6 changes from test 3 to test 4.
i just noticed this around test 6.
i havent run prime for more than 15 minutes, but all seemed well.
could this mean that this is the weak core?
i guess i could push it some more and see what it does.

well any info would be great.

-dimwit-


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> 6 cores at stock voltage? How about the IMC, was it still running @ 2000mhz? You might want to try a small increase in the vcore or the CPUNB, or both. While some chips the cores unlock fine and dandy at stock voltage, others do not and require some tinkering to get them to work right.
> I got mine from amazon only because newegg was sold out. I'm usually the guy who wishes he got that "magical" chip.


Do you happen to know what week your 960T is?


----------



## toothman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> ok guys, i am trying for a unlocked, 6 core OC, max and stable.
> as of now, it is at 3.4 (1.4v bios), multi at 15, bus at 230, ht at 2076, ram at 1540 (1600 stock)
> i know i can push it farther, well i think i can-lol
> the question is-
> when i run prime, i get a lag in Worker #6, when the other 5 Workers, change from 1 test to another they do it within 4-6 seconds, but Worker #6 takes about 20-30 seconds to change.
> so, worker 1-5 change from test 3 to test 4 and then 20-30 seconds later worker 6 changes from test 3 to test 4.
> i just noticed this around test 6.
> i havent run prime for more than 15 minutes, but all seemed well.
> could this mean that this is the weak core?
> i guess i could push it some more and see what it does.
> well any info would be great.
> -dimwit-


You pushed a lot of settings around with that OC, have you tried leaving most of those other settings at default and boosting speed up to 3.8-4.0? All I had to do to hit 4.0 was bump the voltage up to 1.38


----------



## Teroare

Ozzy yes it runs @ 2000 and everything is set on default i got another code error 50 now everything indicates to ram till now / if i try to oc the ram higher then 1600 it crashes , but if i keep it on 1600 with 6 cores it seems i` get these kind of bsod , and sometimes windows reboots during loading screen but games and such work fine without a problem so i dont know what to say if its the cores or not


----------



## jck

960T on a Asus M4A785TD-V Evo mobo...unlocked all 6 cores at stock speed...ran 10 passes of LinX64 FFT and was fine...then ran a 6 core [email protected] SMP -oneunit that took about 9 hours...completed successfully.

Mine unlocked fine


----------



## Teroare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> 960T on a Asus M4A785TD-V Evo mobo...unlocked all 6 cores at stock speed...ran 10 passes of LinX64 FFT and was fine...then ran a 6 core [email protected] SMP -oneunit that took about 9 hours...completed successfully.
> Mine unlocked fine


nice !!! i ran prime95 again on mine and my mb temperature went to 84 with stock fan on my cpu i`ll just keep on 4 cores till i get a better cpu and figure out what causes my bsod ram/mb







(


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> nice !!! i ran prime95 again on mine and my mb temperature went to 84 with stock fan on my cpu i`ll just keep on 4 cores till i get a better cpu and figure out what causes my bsod ram/mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


temp went to 84C?









Hope you get that lined out...sounds far too hot...


----------



## Teroare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> temp went to 84C?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get that lined out...sounds far too hot...


Yep its very hot thats why i went to stock settings where i have around 55C or so :s rly such a big mess with these computers you cant know for sure whats naging you in the back







so i`ll wait till i get a nice cooler for the cpu cause the stock one barely manages the default settings .


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> Yep its very hot thats why i went to stock settings where i have around 55C or so :s rly such a big mess with these computers you cant know for sure whats naging you in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i`ll wait till i get a nice cooler for the cpu cause the stock one barely manages the default settings .


this sounds like there is little to no air movement in your case...I can't see your computer specs cause you haven't filled out the rig builder yet, but that kind of temperature on the motherboard 9/10 times means there is like no airflow to your motherboard.


----------



## Teroare

Yes my bad there ! i got a asus m4a77t mb with a cieftech 450w psu cpu 960t 8 gb of ram corsair and ati 4870 ! , could it be that my mb only suports 140 w cpu and the 960t unlocked goes up to 161? sry if i sound a bit to newbish i just dont rly get this kind of stuff partialy so i`m kind of naggy a bit thanks for the help .


----------



## Kylezo

I'd say your cpu fan isn't installed properly? bad thermal paste seal or something. Your temps are far above what's normal. At stock my chip runs at about 25-29C, but I have some case fans so I'd expect to see ~32C in many 'stock cooling' situations. 55C = something is wrong. reapply thermal paste and reinstall cpu fan, IMO, or take a look at your airflow in general...that's a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequoia464*
> 
> Do you happen to know what week your 960T is?


Honestly, I don't even know what that refers too; I'm assuming each chip is labeled with it's manufacturing information?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> Ozzy yes it runs @ 2000 and everything is set on default i got another code error 50 now everything indicates to ram till now / if i try to oc the ram higher then 1600 it crashes , but if i keep it on 1600 with 6 cores it seems i` get these kind of bsod , and sometimes windows reboots during loading screen but games and such work fine without a problem so i dont know what to say if its the cores or not


I think your over-heating. I didn't see the post about running at 85C until someone else replied to it, or your said motherboard temp, and I didn't think it was the PC. Either way, the motherboard temp shooting up with 6 cores is because the VRMs now have to work harder to supply power to the processor, because it now has an additional 2 cores to power.

If the processor temp shoots to 85 (not sure that it should honestly, the extra cores only add about 7C to my socket temp at full load from where 4 where, but I cannot tell if it's 100% accurate either).

Get a better heatsink/fan, and if your motherboard does not have cooling for the mosfets, you might want to get some.


----------



## Teroare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> I'd say your cpu fan isn't installed properly? bad thermal paste seal or something. Your temps are far above what's normal. At stock my chip runs at about 25-29C, but I have some case fans so I'd expect to see ~32C in many 'stock cooling' situations. 55C = something is wrong. reapply thermal paste and reinstall cpu fan, IMO, or take a look at your airflow in general...that's a disaster waiting to happen!


well its my 3rd 960t during games i had about 55 cpu max while playing on all 3 of them i doubt the termal paste was bad on all 3 of them and the fan is installed properly tripled checked ... curently sits around 34 while watching a movie dvix no bluray or anything special , i guess i have to look into it more and get asap a better cooler

EDIT: removed the side cover and turned the case on side my temp just droped to 27 cpu and 37 mb







tempted to turned on 6 cores and do a prime95 test .


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> well its my 3rd 960t during games i had about 55 cpu max while playing on all 3 of them i doubt the termal paste was bad on all 3 of them and the fan is installed properly tripled checked ... curently sits around 34 while watching a movie dvix no bluray or anything special , i guess i have to look into it more and get asap a better cooler
> EDIT: removed the side cover and turned the case on side my temp just droped to 27 cpu and 37 mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tempted to turned on 6 cores and do a prime95 test .


Must have misunderstood your post. I thought you said it was at 55C on 4 cores. Apparently you mean 55C under load? However...if you are seeing 85C under load at x6...that's still disturbing. I can run x6 @ 3.4GHz on stock cooling under prime95 and it goes up to the low 70s at the highest, usually high 60s...that's still almost 20C cooler and my rig airflow is nothing special. But, your idle temps at x4 seem ok, so maybe it's just your motherboard/having no VRM cooling or case airflow. I'm at 3.7GHz right now @ 1.3v and gaming my chip goes up to about 45C...55C under prime95 load. Maybe it's just the different games we play there


----------



## Teroare

such a big headeche u get from pc`s tbh







, well i`m playing wow and crysis 2 or metro 2033 these kinda of games but my temps are much much better atm with the case open on the side , will try another prime test with 6 cores and see the mb temp since , sadly i cant see my cpu temp in 6 cores







( will post more tomorow thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teroare*
> 
> such a big headeche u get from pc`s tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , well i`m playing wow and crysis 2 or metro 2033 these kinda of games but my temps are much much better atm with the case open on the side , will try another prime test with 6 cores and see the mb temp since , sadly i cant see my cpu temp in 6 cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( will post more tomorow thanks for the tips guys.


how's crysis running?
any umm..choppiness..like..when you first go to look down on the valley?
(at the beginning)also..what's your cpu clocked @?
also..use cpu temp or "temp1" to kinda monitor your cpu heat(when unlocked)


----------



## Teroare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> how's crysis running?
> any umm..choppiness..like..when you first go to look down on the valley?
> (at the beginning)also..what's your cpu clocked @?
> also..use cpu temp or "temp1" to kinda monitor your cpu heat(when unlocked)


Very high settings ( cant go higher due to gpu /cry) cpu total load betwin 30-40% depends bo choppiness or something . thanks for the cpu temp /temp1 info been looking for something for ages.!


----------



## Elbert

First attempt at a stable 9 hour prime95 test. All 6 cores at 3.72GHz, 1.362 volts, and max CPU temp of 49c. My CM hyper 212+ is set at auto level 8 so it stays at reasonably low noise.


----------



## mooper

ordered a 960t for my crosshair v. was hard to find one where I live, cant wait!


----------



## sammet360

hi everybody, recently buy a 960t , I only can unlock to x5 and overcloked to 3.6Ghz , I have a cooler master TX3 , my temps under load are 55c and my vcore 1.275. I wish could unlock to x6 , my motherboard is an asus m4a785-m only 125 watts , I am not sure if that is the reason or is the 6th core defective. Sorry for my english I need more practice


----------



## Teroare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammet360*
> 
> hi everybody, recently buy a 960t , I only can unlock to x5 and overcloked to 3.6Ghz , I have a cooler master TX3 , my temps under load are 55c and my vcore 1.275. I wish could unlock to x6 , my motherboard is an asus m4a785-m only 125 watts , I am not sure if that is the reason or is the 6th core defective. Sorry for my english I need more practice


disable the 5th core and enable the 6 core if it works then its your mb if it doesnt work then its the core


----------



## sammet360

the 6th is defective. thanks , great processor anyway:thumb:


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elbert*
> 
> First attempt at a stable 9 hour prime95 test. All 6 cores at 3.72GHz, 1.362 volts, and max CPU temp of 49c. My CM hyper 212+ is set at auto level 8 so it stays at reasonably low noise.


Holy crap! I'm gonna try those settings







Really nice voltage!


----------



## NoGuru

User Name: NoGuru
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 Doubt I will check
Max OC: X1 6673 @ 1.76v
Unlockable: X6

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049

Oh, here is on all six http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222220


----------



## craftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> User Name: NoGuru
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 Doubt I will check
> Max OC: X1 6673 @ 1.76v
> Unlockable: X6
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049
> Oh, here is on all six http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222220


The temps you have listed in your rigbuilder are 55 degrees idle and 65 degrees load. Seems too high. Mine crashes if the temps exceed 55 degrees under load.

Can you give more details about how you are cooling it?

Thanks,

John


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftech*
> 
> The temps you have listed in your rigbuilder are 55 degrees idle and 65 degrees load. Seems too high. Mine crashes if the temps exceed 55 degrees under load.
> Can you give more details about how you are cooling it?
> Thanks,
> John


??? The chip I posted was at -196c or -320 F

Edit: lol, I just looked, it was -55 and -65, must have been when I was using DICE.


----------



## Digitron

Hi guys! I'm from Poland







Sorry for the spelling, but poorly know English, and help me by Google Translate

I have a problem with unlocking cores Phenom' X4 960t at Gigabyte 970A-UD3 , namely, yesterday I bought a little set:

Phenom II X4 960T
Gigabyte 970A-UD3
Play Goodram 4GB (one bone) DDR3 1600MHz CL9
XFX 550W

*holders 970A-UD3 and 960t X4 @ X6 please contact me, give to the topic.*

And of course I want to unlock free 2 cores









Well, the BIOS option:
Unlock the CPU Enabled
CPU Core Control to Auto

PC will not wake up ... reset bios. I thought he may lack the power of these two cores:
Unlock the CPU Enabled
CPU Core Control to Auto
Vcore 1.45 V
C & Q Disabled
Auto C1E

I got up and did not. I tried the CPU Core Control Manual but nothing helped ...

After several attempts to Auto / Manual / Disabled / Enabled and strange combinations of irritated and like the above settings, I reset it to stop - at some point be shocked - monitor lit, Win7 is booting but in CPU-Z still 4 cores! Well, look at the voltage - it is just as I gave 1.45 V, CNQ does not work, the options set worked but not unlock. After turning off the computer and stood up for entym reset with the same effect.

A strange thing, but from the beginning I wonder one thing:


As for my taste it lacks CPU Core 4 and 5? Tested BIOSes from F3 by F4 after F5b and Core 4/5 is not stated.

I also tried to unlock the Easy Tune 6:


He also sees only four cores. When you switch to Enabled, asks for a reboot, it gives him the OK and no computer is dying as well as the przestaieniu in the BIOS.

I add bookmarks babydoll with CPU-Z and ET6


Please, all kinds of advice, suggestions, and thank you very much: D


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> ??? The chip I posted was at -196c or -320 F
> Edit: lol, I just looked, it was -55 and -65, must have been when I was using DICE.


No Fair!







`:







:


----------



## The Fryer

well i bought in as well. my 960 should be hear tomarrow, but i dont have a good mobo yet to test it much. when i upgrade i will see about unlocking unless it will in my current one. but i want ddr3..lol


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> well i bought in as well. my 960 should be hear tomarrow, but i dont have a good mobo yet to test it much. when i upgrade i will see about unlocking unless it will in my current one. but i want ddr3..lol


don't overclock or unlock with that board..there have been instances of fire..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitron*
> 
> Hi guys! I'm from Poland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the spelling, but poorly know English, and help me by Google Translate
> I have a problem with unlocking cores Phenom' X4 960t at Gigabyte 970A-UD3 , namely, yesterday I bought a little set:
> Phenom II X4 960T
> Gigabyte 970A-UD3
> Play Goodram 4GB (one bone) DDR3 1600MHz CL9
> XFX 550W
> *holders 970A-UD3 and 960t X4 @ X6 please contact me, give to the topic.*
> And of course I want to unlock free 2 cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the BIOS option:
> Unlock the CPU Enabled
> CPU Core Control to Auto
> PC will not wake up ... reset bios. I thought he may lack the power of these two cores:
> Unlock the CPU Enabled
> CPU Core Control to Auto
> Vcore 1.45 V
> C & Q Disabled
> Auto C1E
> I got up and did not. I tried the CPU Core Control Manual but nothing helped ...
> After several attempts to Auto / Manual / Disabled / Enabled and strange combinations of irritated and like the above settings, I reset it to stop - at some point be shocked - monitor lit, Win7 is booting but in CPU-Z still 4 cores! Well, look at the voltage - it is just as I gave 1.45 V, CNQ does not work, the options set worked but not unlock. After turning off the computer and stood up for entym reset with the same effect.


Maybe it just dose not unlock!?


----------



## Digitron

Maybe, but maybe miracles do happen, or I am doing something wrong?

But why the BIOS does not see these cores? I read about cases broken, fragile - but the invisible are not met.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> don't overclock or unlock with that board..there have been instances of fire..


odd. i have been pushing my 940be to 3.6 and no problems, it is 125w stock.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> odd. i have been pushing my 940be to 3.6 and no problems, it is 125w stock.


940 be is 95w..and 3.6 isn't high enough to worry about








I'm talking about 3.8+ OCing..or unlocking then trying to OC


----------



## The Fryer

thanks for the warning. i looked it up and found a few peps on H had the issue. the vrm's can not handle it. hmmm.. i can at least see if it unlocks at stock clocks. if it works fine i will look into a different mobo other than the one i have coming in tomorrow. i broke down and bought the 960t, ecs IC780M-a2, and 8gb of DDR3 1333. but that mobo don't support unlocking or over clocking. got it for a temp fix so i can run ddr3 until i save some more for a better board. just wanting to know if i got a good chip or not before i spend the extra money.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitron*
> 
> Maybe, but maybe miracles do happen, or I am doing something wrong?
> But why the BIOS does not see these cores? I read about cases broken, fragile - but the invisible are not met.


Some processors just don't unlock. End of story. If they all did unlock, then AMD should have advertised it as an X6, instead of an X4.


----------



## dimwit13

i havent had much time, but i am creeping up to 4Ghz.



just a 20 min run of prime, will try for 4Ghz tomorrow.

-dimwit-


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> i havent had much time, but i am creeping up to 4Ghz.
> 
> just a 20 min run of prime, will try for 4Ghz tomorrow.
> -dimwit-


good job! boil some water.


----------



## mooper

so i got 4.0GHz stable so far at 1.416v and here are my temps


gonna try ocing the nb now. i was able to unlock to an X6 but it needed a pretty big voltage bump to even run it at 3ghz


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> good job! boil some water.


thanks.
i only have a couple hours after work to mess with it, so it is low and slow-lol

sorry, but you lost me on the "boil some water?

-dimwit-


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooper*
> 
> so i got 4.0GHz stable so far at 1.416v and here are my temps
> 
> gonna try ocing the nb now. i was able to unlock to an X6 but it needed a pretty big voltage bump to even run it at 3ghz


maybe your cpu cooler is struggling to get rid of the additional heat when unlocked. try setting everything at default, then unlock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> thanks.
> i only have a couple hours after work to mess with it, so it is low and slow-lol
> sorry, but you lost me on the "boil some water?
> -dimwit-


i see you're cooling your 960T with xspc.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> thanks.
> i only have a couple hours after work to mess with it, so it is low and slow-lol
> sorry, but you lost me on the "boil some water?
> -dimwit-


Isn't that what they say when a woman goes into labor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooper*
> 
> so i got 4.0GHz stable so far at 1.416v and here are my temps
> 
> gonna try ocing the nb now. i was able to unlock to an X6 but it needed a pretty big voltage bump to even run it at 3ghz


Your not missing much. Honestly and possibly sadly, I have a perfect 6 core unlock and can OC it to 4.2 ghz, but I choose not too. #1) It generate WAY too much heat, and makes my VRM temps skyrocket, and B) because aside from benchmarks, I have no other applications that benefit from more than 2 cores

I also get a slightly higher overclock with just 4 cores (4.3), and working on 4.4.

Go for the NB overclock; aroiund 2.6ghz is a nice sweet spot, and it only requires about .050v to get to run right.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> i havent had much time, but i am creeping up to 4Ghz.
> 
> just a 20 min run of prime, will try for 4Ghz tomorrow.
> -dimwit-


Dumb questions, but wouldn't it be easier and less hassle to overclock via the multiplier instead of the HTT?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Dumb questions, but wouldn't it be easier and less hassle to overclock via the multiplier instead of the HTT?


It is, but by raising the Multiplier and the HTT you get:

1. More stable overclock
2. Better performance than you would with just Multi increase.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> odd. i have been pushing my 940be to 3.6 and no problems, it is 125w stock.


you know..there's a couple of good boards for cheap available here:http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?cat=1220


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It is, but by raising the Multiplier and the HTT you get:
> 1. More stable overclock
> 2. Better performance than you would with just Multi increase.


Back in the olden days of the Athlon XPs, I knew that was true, but now...

I'm certainly not experienced enough to say otherwise, but even the guides on this site state different.

I'll tell you what though, I agree with you.

I just originally thought it was the placebo effect taking hold.

I've even noticed, at times, that less voltage is required to stabilize the CPU -- I'll tinker with this a bit more, since perhaps, I'm not as crazy as I thought.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Dumb questions, but wouldn't it be easier and less hassle to overclock via the multiplier instead of the HTT?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It is, but by raising the Multiplier and the HTT you get:
> 1. More stable overclock
> 2. Better performance than you would with just Multi increase.


what PsYcHo29388 said.

i get bored with just upping the multi, just trying something different.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Back in the olden days of the Athlon XPs, I knew that was true, but now...
> I'm certainly not experienced enough to say otherwise, but even the guides on this site state different.
> I'll tell you what though, I agree with you.
> I just originally thought it was the placebo effect taking hold.
> I've even noticed, at times, that less voltage is required to stabilize the CPU -- I'll tinker with this a bit more, since perhaps, I'm not as crazy as I thought.


a lot of the guides are for people new to overclocking, i have been doing it for 10+ years (on and off) so i wanted to see which way gave/gives better performance.
after i get this OC maxed and tested i will match the setting with the multi, and test again.
i will do this with 4 cores also.
i am just doing this to keep me busy, until trinity comes out-thats what i am looking forward to.

-dimwit-

back to the bios-lol


----------



## The Fryer

well, 960t, ecs ic780m-a2, and patriot 1333 ram came in today.. popped it in, useing my zalman hsf. so far at 4.0ghz i am running 35 idle and 52 full load on prime.. sweeet.. i am at 1.360 vcore to be stable though. dont know if i should push any higher.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> well, 960t, ecs ic780m-a2, and patriot 1333 ram came in today.. popped it in, useing my zalman hsf. so far at 4.0ghz i am running 35 idle and 52 full load on prime.. sweeet.. i am at 1.360 vcore to be stable though. dont know if i should push any higher.


Limited stays in the 60c range is safe just not prolonged exposure to those temps, Head on over and see if you can get it stable at higher speeds/voltages but I wouldn't recommend keeping the new settings. IMO 4.0Ghz is perfectly fine anyways.

EDIT:
At least just see if it will boot at higher clock/Vcore just to quiet that cursed curiosity.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> well, 960t, ecs ic780m-a2, and patriot 1333 ram came in today.. popped it in, useing my zalman hsf. so far at 4.0ghz i am running 35 idle and 52 full load on prime.. sweeet.. i am at 1.360 vcore to be stable though. dont know if i should push any higher.


that is special. i need at least 1.4v.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> that is special. i need at least 1.4v.


Mine runs 4.0 @ 1.375V, i can actually run it at .0125 less, but since I can't hardcode that into the bios, I just leave it at 1.375.

For me, it's at 4.2 that it really starts to suck up juice, but I've noticed that if i overclock the HTT to about 250 or so, it seems to take a bit of the edge off. Still in the process of testing it, but starting to wonder.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> well, 960t, ecs ic780m-a2, and patriot 1333 ram came in today.. popped it in, useing my zalman hsf. so far at 4.0ghz i am running 35 idle and 52 full load on prime.. sweeet.. i am at 1.360 vcore to be stable though. dont know if i should push any higher.


You can probably get 4.2 with about 1.425V, after that though, unless your processor is gifted, it's going to start needed more and more.


----------



## The Fryer

i will try more tomorrow or this weekend when i have more time. i noticed the 4ghz znc ddr3 really helped out in bf3.. man what a diff. i can actually push my 4870x2 without having a cpu or mem bottleneck.


----------



## Lawlrus182

Hey guys, I recently did my first build which I included the Zosma 960t

I was looking for some tips on overclocking it as I have no experience in doing it. I was fortunately able to unlock all 6 cores and get it to become a 1600t with my m5a97 asus motherboard now I just want to get it to 4.0ghz stable. anyone able to help?

Edit* my build is:

ASUS M5A97 AM3+
AMD Phenom II X4 960T Zosma 3.0GHz
CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W
ZALMAN CNPS9500A


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawlrus182*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently did my first build which I included the Zosma 960t
> I was looking for some tips on overclocking it as I have no experience in doing it. I was fortunately able to unlock all 6 cores and get it to become a 1600t with my m5a97 asus motherboard now I just want to get it to 4.0ghz stable. anyone able to help?
> Edit* my build is:
> ASUS M5A97 AM3+
> AMD Phenom II X4 960T Zosma 3.0GHz
> CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
> SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W
> ZALMAN CNPS9500A


are you ready? try this as a quad first.

Redwoodz taught me this about a month ago.

- go back to bios and set everything to default
- disable the following - C1E, Turbo, HT, and Cool & Quiet. if you Turbo V - turn that off as well.
- set your vcore to 1.38v or 1.4v (try 1.38 first)
- raise your Multiplier to 20
- the fsb should be at 200
- save and exit.

monitor your temp using programs like hw monitor. WATCH the TEMPS.
For detail steps and fine tuning follow this guide . . .
http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys
BTW, Congrats!

Got hit the sack, goodnite.


----------



## mooper

im currently at 4.0GHz at 1.416v and its prime stable, NB at 2600MHz.

wondering if its worth going to 4.2GHz, atm the socket temp is 52c and the core temps are 40c in prime. the thing is the vcore needed for 4.2 is kind of high for my chip. 1.44v doesnt seem to cut it


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooper*
> 
> im currently at 4.0GHz at 1.416v and its prime stable, NB at 2600MHz.
> wondering if its worth going to 4.2GHz, atm the socket temp is 52c and the core temps are 40c in prime. the thing is the vcore needed for 4.2 is kind of high for my chip. 1.44v doesnt seem to cut it


Yeah, 4.2 probably requires about 1.45 to 1.50 depending on the system. I believe mine runs @ about 1.475, and 4.3 is about 1.525v. Not really worth it considering.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Just got the new computer put together and booted into the Bios to see if I can unlock the cores and it indeed unlocks to an X6, however I am waiting till I can get into windows before throwing my hands in the air and yelling words of joy. This new build has been tough and rather annoying as I've had tons of issues with used/open box parts being sold to me Via Newegg when they were bought new.









List of problems:
Front panel of the NZXT Phantom (Newegg Exclusive) has every tab on the back side sheared off and the front panel is cracked
Chipped paint on the left access panel
Corsair H70 has a rattling pump (probably going bad)
Corsair H70 was sent to me Open box when I ordered new and had bent fins on the radiator
Corsair H70 had the wrong mounting kit in it and only spanish instructions (Had to borrow the mounting kit from my Antec 620)
Side panel 200mm fan interfered with the mounting of the rear 120mm on the H70 so I had to take a dremel to the fan
The Gigabyte GTX580 smells like it came out of a furnace (no9t really a problem







)

Potential Problem:
The seal on the windows installation disc looks like someone had replaced it










List of cool things:
960T Unlocks to X6








Cougar PSU smells like a high performance component out of a race car and has superb cable sleeving
16GB of DDR3 Goodness
GTX580 3GB anyone?
Asus Crosshair IV Formula

Side Note(s)
Perhaps this computer wasn't so bad after all I mean besides the front panel being screwed and the pump on the H70 sounding like a John Deer tractor it's gone good so far.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I gotta say upgrading to the 960t is amazing. now I just gotta wait for my sabertooth 990 and OC the crap out it.


whatever happened to your build?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Just got the new computer put together and booted into the Bios to see if I can unlock the cores and it indeed unlocks to an X6, however I am waiting till I can get into windows before throwing my hands in the air and yelling words of joy. This new build has been tough and rather annoying as I've had tons of issues with used/open box parts being sold to me Via Newegg when they were bought new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of problems:
> Front panel of the NZXT Phantom (Newegg Exclusive) has every tab on the back side sheared off and the front panel is cracked
> Chipped paint on the left access panel
> Corsair H70 has a rattling pump (probably going bad)
> Corsair H70 was sent to me Open box when I ordered new and had bent fins on the radiator
> Corsair H70 had the wrong mounting kit in it and only spanish instructions (Had to borrow the mounting kit from my Antec 620)
> Side panel 200mm fan interfered with the mounting of the rear 120mm on the H70 so I had to take a dremel to the fan
> The Gigabyte GTX580 smells like it came out of a furnace (no9t really a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Potential Problem:
> The seal on the windows installation disc looks like someone had replaced it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of cool things:
> 960T Unlocks to X6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cougar PSU smells like a high performance component out of a race car and has superb cable sleeving
> 16GB of DDR3 Goodness
> GTX580 3GB anyone?
> Asus Crosshair IV Formula
> Side Note(s)
> Perhaps this computer wasn't so bad after all I mean besides the front panel being screwed and the pump on the H70 sounding like a John Deer tractor it's gone good so far.


do you mind running some benches @4 and @6 (same clock) when you are done with your build? Thanks.

Congrats! Not for unlocking - just for owning one or two.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> whatever happened to your build?
> do you mind running some benches @4 and @6 (same clock) when you are done with your build? Thanks.
> Congrats! Not for unlocking - just for owning one or two.


Oh I don't own these extra 960Ts the extras not in my sig rig have gone in other people rigs that I've built for them, And I can't stand benchmarks as I don't trust them. Real world performance is where it counts but I suppose I can check a few things like FPS jumps and such.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Oh I don't own these extra 960Ts the extras not in my sig rig have gone in other people rigs that I've built for them, And I can't stand benchmarks as I don't trust them. Real world performance is where it counts but I suppose I can check a few things like FPS jumps and such.


i see. from my experience just in one of the games i play, it does not make any difference. the only thing is the minimum fps is a little higher with a hex. not much. but i have a low-end gpu. not sure with a high-end gpu.


----------



## Deathviper

Love the chip. I bought it a couple months ago. Unlocked and overclocked easy. RAM running at 1920.


----------



## mooper

testing this atm

unlocking the 2 extra cores requires a vcore bump from 1.42 to 1.45 which isnt to bad at all


NB is at 2600 @ 1.23v
HT link is at 2200 @ stock

socket temp gets to 60c exactly so im getting close to hitting my chips thermal wall


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> whatever happened to your build?
> do you mind running some benches @4 and @6 (same clock) when you are done with your build? Thanks.
> Congrats! Not for unlocking - just for owning one or two.


The only difference you'll notice is in the cpu test in 3dmark, aside from that, it's within margin of error. Those are what my tests showed.

Right now, I'm in the process of seeing what the processor will overclock too with just 1 core enabled, lol.

Then I'm going to enable them 1 by 1 and see how far we can go.

Currently, I'm running 4465 @ 1.55vs. I can't even tell what the core temps are since i have all 6 cores enabled. Socket though, at load in prime blend is only running 35c, lol. i'd guess core is around 31C or so.

Oddly enough, if i just disable 3 cores without acc enabled, I can't even get 4.4ghz to run, but with acc enabled, i get 4.4 to run @ 1.5v. i thought acc wasn't supposed to do anything on the phenom ii's but perhaps that's not true.

@mooper:

What is your core temp differenential from the socket temp? You might have some more room still. On my system at load, it can be about 10-12c lower from the cores, which need to run less than 55C i'd say to be safe.

Honestly, I'd be more concerned about the vrms running too hot with 6 cores, then the actually processor core temps. On my board, the temps shoot from a cool 45C @ load with 4 cores to damn near 70C with 6 and full o/c settings.


----------



## mooper

difference is 15c usually when its an x4. i probably do have room but my vrm/nb heatsink gets to around 70c atm which is warm. i think 90c is the nb shutdown temp, vrms could probably go higher tho.

the cpu itself is probably still quite cool but the area around the socket isnt


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> User Name: NoGuru
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 Doubt I will check
> Max OC: X1 6673 @ 1.76v
> Unlockable: X6
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049
> Oh, here is on all six http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222220


I wasn't going to test 24/7 but this chip is just too much fun so I tested it Prime Blend for 12 hours.

CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7: 4195 @ 1.47 Max temp 54c
Max OC: X1 6673 @ 1.76v
Unlockable: X6


----------



## sequoia464

I just changed out a FX6100 to a 960T. Not big on benches but I have a notable increase in cinebench and 7zip bench.

Managed to unlock all six - so far stable at 3852MHz with 1.392 volts.

Glad I made the change.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I'm currently overclocking my third 960T at this time and have found it to be stable as X6 @ 4.0Ghz with 1.5v was stable at 3.8Ghz 1.37v as well. I aim to try going higher but I will settle with 4.0Ghz whne the time comes to hand off the computer to the owner. (He requested me overclock the **** out of the processor so I was happy to oblige)









Edit:
On a second thought I'm just going to stop at 4.0Ghz 1.5v prime 95 stable 2 hours (IMO this time is more than Adequate to see a stable Overclock)


----------



## klewlis1

Is there going to actually be a list with our names on it, to show that we are actually in the club oh and a club banner or siggy or something, just wondering. I didnt know who to send theis too so i figured id just post for all to see. It seems like its becomming pretty active and would like to see this happen.


----------



## toothman

Has anyone here successfully unlocked a 960t on an *ASRock 970 Extreme3*? If so I would like to ask a few questions!


----------



## Elbert

Yes and my OC is posted on page 44. I'll try to answer any question you have.


----------



## Kylezo

I've got an Extreme4 as well and it unlocks like a champ. Additionally, the UCC feature is quite an aggressive, stable OC and a great starting point for fine-tuning.


----------



## n1ckk

User Name:n1ckk
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 960T
24/7 OC: X4 4.00GHz 20x 1.500v
Max OC: X4 4.5GHz
Unlockable: Need a better MB.. :/ Going for the GA990FX


----------



## toothman

when I activate UCC it comes back naming the cpu "AMD processor model unknown" whether i activate all six cores or disable #5 or #6

windows didnt boot when i tried x6 and tried to start doing recovery, took a while and was a hassle so i was wanting to see what process worked for others before i tried booting with #5 or #6 disabled.

any settings you had to tweak to get the unlock to work or were you able to just flip on UCC on stock settings and boot windows?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Ok so I'm an impatient sort of fellow and I decided to try to unlock cores Before I had windows and Before I got my h100 back, so stock and bios. I went in and first set my ram to 1600 from 1333 and then turned off Cool and Quiet, Turbo core and a few other things, then enabled core unlocker. I rebooted and all 6 cores read enabled, so I decided to bump the frequency up to 3.6. I did all this WITHOUT touching the Vcore. I left it run for about 30ish minutes, checked temp (41c), saved settings and rebooted a few times and everything started fine and all the settings kept. Any indication if this will be stable and did I do anything wrong because it seems to easy.

Thanks and sorry for the Paragraph. Ps I'm on a Giga 990 fxa-ud3


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Ok so I'm an impatient sort of fellow and I decided to try to unlock cores Before I had windows and Before I got my h100 back, so stock and bios. I went in and first set my ram to 1600 from 1333 and then turned off Cool and Quiet, Turbo core and a few other things, then enabled core unlocker. I rebooted and all 6 cores read enabled, so I decided to bump the frequency up to 3.6. I did all this WITHOUT touching the Vcore. I left it run for about 30ish minutes, checked temp (41c), saved settings and rebooted a few times and everything started fine and all the settings kept. Any indication if this will be stable and did I do anything wrong because it seems to easy.
> Thanks and sorry for the Paragraph. Ps I'm on a Giga 990 fxa-ud3


The processor will run up to about 3.75ghz on stock voltage or close to it; and yes, it is just that easy.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I'm currently overclocking my third 960T at this time and have found it to be stable as X6 @ 4.0Ghz with 1.5v was stable at 3.8Ghz 1.37v as well. I aim to try going higher but I will settle with 4.0Ghz whne the time comes to hand off the computer to the owner. (He requested me overclock the **** out of the processor so I was happy to oblige)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> On a second thought I'm just going to stop at 4.0Ghz 1.5v prime 95 stable 2 hours (IMO this time is more than Adequate to see a stable Overclock)


Overclock the NB to 3.0-3.2 ghz and tell him to be happy with it; 1.5v for 4ghz for 6 cores is fine, but you really gotta watch the vrm temps, because they are going to start to skyrocket, especially when adding the additional voltage from the NB overclock.

Truthfully, unless he really, really needs the 5th and 6th cores, it may be more benefiical, as a whole, to make sure you can o/c the NB as high as possible, and then work out the max overclock.

I'm running @ 3.2 NB/3.0 HTL @ 1.4v, and the system is rock solid; trying to work out whether the HTL actually does anything.



One thing to note here is temp sensor 2 is for the vrms, and you can see it's already peaking at 50c, which isn't all that high, but I'm only running a 1.375vcore because I'm staying within the 4ghz range. When I start jacking it to get 4.3ish ghz, it's going to skyrocket to well over 60c, which still should be ok, but i prefer to keep it under 55c, if possible.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Overclock the NB to 3.0-3.2 ghz and tell him to be happy with it; 1.5v for 4ghz for 6 cores is fine, but you really gotta watch the vrm temps, because they are going to start to skyrocket, especially when adding the additional voltage from the NB overclock.
> Truthfully, unless he really, really needs the 5th and 6th cores, it may be more benefiical, as a whole, to make sure you can o/c the NB as high as possible, and then work out the max overclock.
> I'm running @ 3.2 NB/3.0 HTL @ 1.4v, and the system is rock solid; trying to work out whether the HTL actually does anything.
> 
> One thing to note here is temp sensor 2 is for the vrms, and you can see it's already peaking at 50c, which isn't all that high, but I'm only running a 1.375vcore because I'm staying within the 4ghz range. When I start jacking it to get 4.3ish ghz, it's going to skyrocket to well over 60c, which still should be ok, but i prefer to keep it under 55c, if possible.


I already handed off the computer to him this morning, And he only really wanted the heavy overclock on the processor and graphics card so he could brag to his friends so I gave him 1Ghz overclock on the CPU and a 200Mhz bump on his GPU and so on and so forth. Overall he's happy with the build so that's what matters but I really appreciate the advice.









On another note I hear you on the VRMs overheating, My motherboard temp consistently reads from 32C ~ 37C at any given moment. I have two Scythe Slipstream fans up top as intakes and they blow nice cool air right down on to the VRM's all the time. I'm about to be getting a WC loop to my processor but what I really need is a WC loop for the VRM's and NorthBridge but I can't find anyone selling the kit on the internet anywhere.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I already handed off the computer to him this morning, And he only really wanted the heavy overclock on the processor and graphics card so he could brag to his friends so I gave him 1Ghz overclock on the CPU and a 200Mhz bump on his GPU and so on and so forth. Overall he's happy with the build so that's what matters but I really appreciate the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note I hear you on the VRMs overheating, My motherboard temp consistently reads from 32C ~ 37C at any given moment. I have two Scythe Slipstream fans up top as intakes and they blow nice cool air right down on to the VRM's all the time. I'm about to be getting a WC loop to my processor but what I really need is a WC loop for the VRM's and NorthBridge but I can't find anyone selling the kit on the internet anywhere.


I've been working on creative solutions to keep them cool, and finally decided on splitting an old slk-800 down the middle and using it. I used thermal adhesive to "meld" the two pieces together and a thick (about twice the thickness) thermal pad to really ensure maximum heat transfer. I drilled two holes through the SLK's base to used nuts and bolts to attach it to the motherboard. Worked well, dropped my temps from 70C full load @ 1.55v/1.4V (nb) to 52-55C depending on ambient.

I really liked the design of the HR series from Thermalright, but none of them appeared to fit my motherboard.


----------



## BadRobot

After 35 pages of reading through people's comments I decided to skip to the last page and create a profile. Currently I bought a Phenom II x4 960T BE and will try to get a stable 24/7 overclock around the 3.5-4.0Ghz range. I'm hoping that it'll unlock to an x6 though as I have the cooling required to keep it tame.
Unfortunately it'll be another 4 hours till I can get home and set it up for an overclock. So excited







My previous attempt on the AMD A8-3850 were unsuccessful because it seems i got a terri-bad one (+1 to +10Mhz on the 100x29 and it decides it doesn't like it after having run for 6 hours straight).


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> After 35 pages of reading through people's comments I decided to skip to the last page and create a profile. Currently I bought a Phenom II x4 960T BE and will try to get a stable 24/7 overclock around the 3.5-4.0Ghz range. I'm hoping that it'll unlock to an x6 though as I have the cooling required to keep it tame.
> Unfortunately it'll be another 4 hours till I can get home and set it up for an overclock. So excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous attempt on the AMD A8-3850 were unsuccessful because it seems i got a terri-bad one (+1 to +10Mhz on the 100x29 and it decides it doesn't like it after having run for 6 hours straight).


Cool. Welcome! 3.5 will be fine; hell, can probably do 3.7 on stock volts. 4.0 on 1.375 or so; it starts to bleed voltage after that point.


----------



## BadRobot

Alright...got everything unpacked and installed. I still have to wait a while to get my Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B back so the stock cooler will have to do.
This is what I'm working with right now. I remember reading about the power and heat on the chip thingies near the cpu (beside the ports) and those are currently NOT "heatsink-ified". I'll have to get that later so for now a fan will have to do.

Mobo: M4A88TD-M USB3
RAM: Kingston HyperX 1333Mhz 2x4Gb
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 960T

For now...lets see if I can get Windows and CPU-Z to register 6 cores. I've let OC Tuner Utility have a go at it so it could find the voltages to get them to all work. Here's a pic after 4 minutes in Prime95.








http://i.imgur.com/PolGD.jpg

It registers the increased power and does put that at 177W and CPU-Z does see it as a 1605T but still 4 cores, 4 threads.

I'll turn it all back down to stock since I don't have adequate cooling at the moment. Overclocking and/or testing 6 cores will have to be for tomorrow morning.

edit: on x4...15 minutes in Prime95 with Skype, Steam, MSN, Chrome, and monitoring running and it hasn't broken 60C yet.
CPU Freq = 3,375Mhz (225x15)
CoreV = 1.356V
TDP = 107-118W
NB Freq = 2250Mhz
RAM = 9-9-9-24-33-1T @ 1200 Mhz (CPU-Z says 600Mhz and I'm pretty sure it's double it for what it's at as a whole).

Temps: idle CPU ~44*C, mainboard ~31*C in a heated room and outside the case.


----------



## Amhro

hey guys, i just got my new mobo today, and successfully unlocked my 960t to 1605t (does everything look okay?)
i wanted to do some stability tests, but i cant get any temperature monitor to work... any help?

core temp doesnt work, hwmonitor neither, temp is @ 30°C and never changes..


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Alright...got everything unpacked and installed. I still have to wait a while to get my Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B back so the stock cooler will have to do.
> This is what I'm working with right now. I remember reading about the power and heat on the chip thingies near the cpu (beside the ports) and those are currently NOT "heatsink-ified". I'll have to get that later so for now a fan will have to do.
> Mobo: M4A88TD-M USB3
> RAM: Kingston HyperX 1333Mhz 2x4Gb
> CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 960T
> For now...lets see if I can get Windows and CPU-Z to register 6 cores. I've let OC Tuner Utility have a go at it so it could find the voltages to get them to all work. Here's a pic after 4 minutes in Prime95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PolGD.jpg
> It registers the increased power and does put that at 177W and CPU-Z does see it as a 1605T but still 4 cores, 4 threads.
> I'll turn it all back down to stock since I don't have adequate cooling at the moment. Overclocking and/or testing 6 cores will have to be for tomorrow morning.
> edit: on x4...15 minutes in Prime95 with Skype, Steam, MSN, Chrome, and monitoring running and it hasn't broken 60C yet.
> CPU Freq = 3,375Mhz (225x15)
> CoreV = 1.356V
> TDP = 107-118W
> NB Freq = 2250Mhz
> RAM = 9-9-9-24-33-1T @ 1200 Mhz (CPU-Z says 600Mhz and I'm pretty sure it's double it for what it's at as a whole).
> Temps: idle CPU ~44*C, mainboard ~31*C in a heated room and outside the case.


Bad, not sure what's going on with your mobo but i think, like you said, it is better to wait when you get better cpu cooler. Ozzy or others, might be able to advise you further.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> hey guys, i just got my new mobo today, and successfully unlocked my 960t to 1605t (does everything look okay?)
> i wanted to do some stability tests, but i cant get any temperature monitor to work... any help?
> core temp doesnt work, hwmonitor neither, temp is @ 30°C and never changes..


Amhro, the core temps will stop working when you unlock the cores. i believe that TEMPIN0 is your cpu temp. just make sure that temp does not go over 60C to be safe. another thing is make sure you have good air flow inside your case. your temps (gpu, hdd, etc) are a bit on the hi side.

you can check the bios for your cpu temp and compare. also, you can download speedfan at cnet site to compare the readings with hw monitor.

EDIT: do not overclock even as a quad unless you have heatsinks on your vrms or have a fan blowing over them.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Bad, not sure what's going on with your mobo but i think, like you said, it is better to wait when you get better cpu cooler. Ozzy or others, might be able to advise you further.
> EDIT: do not overclock even as a quad unless you have heatsinks on your vrms or have a fan blowing over them.


I have 2 fans blowing over my motherboard ^^ Can't run the risk of ruining it now when I just got them today lol
I'll see if I can at least get 1 of the cores unlocked while running on stock settings.

edit: 10 mins later...SUCCESS!! 6 cores registered in Task manager, CPU-Z and CPUID. Tomorrow I pick up my cooler and score some tiny heatsinks on the way. Then it'll be time for some stressing


----------



## Elbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Toothman
> 
> when I activate UCC it comes back naming the cpu "AMD processor model unknown" whether i activate all six cores or disable #5 or #6
> 
> windows didnt boot when i tried x6 and tried to start doing recovery, took a while and was a hassle so i was wanting to see what process worked for others before i tried booting with #5 or #6 disabled.
> 
> any settings you had to tweak to get the unlock to work or were you able to just flip on UCC on stock settings and boot windows?


Firstly disable turbo core, set CPU voltage to 1.3, and CPUNB to 1.2. This should be a good boot up for stock settings. If your using stock cooling tho your CPU voltage may need be 1.2 for all 6 cores. You will want a good after market CPU. the unknown CPU is correct in bios as that is what mine says. I had no recovery but for some odd reason the ASRock 970 would try to boot at only 1 volt auto and windows would crash. You will need to manually set CPU voltage to 1.2~1.4.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Alright...got everything unpacked and installed. I still have to wait a while to get my Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B back so the stock cooler will have to do.
> This is what I'm working with right now. I remember reading about the power and heat on the chip thingies near the cpu (beside the ports) and those are currently NOT "heatsink-ified". I'll have to get that later so for now a fan will have to do.
> Mobo: M4A88TD-M USB3
> RAM: Kingston HyperX 1333Mhz 2x4Gb
> CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 960T
> For now...lets see if I can get Windows and CPU-Z to register 6 cores. I've let OC Tuner Utility have a go at it so it could find the voltages to get them to all work. Here's a pic after 4 minutes in Prime95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PolGD.jpg
> It registers the increased power and does put that at 177W and CPU-Z does see it as a 1605T but still 4 cores, 4 threads.
> I'll turn it all back down to stock since I don't have adequate cooling at the moment. Overclocking and/or testing 6 cores will have to be for tomorrow morning.
> edit: on x4...15 minutes in Prime95 with Skype, Steam, MSN, Chrome, and monitoring running and it hasn't broken 60C yet.
> CPU Freq = 3,375Mhz (225x15)
> CoreV = 1.356V
> TDP = 107-118W
> NB Freq = 2250Mhz
> RAM = 9-9-9-24-33-1T @ 1200 Mhz (CPU-Z says 600Mhz and I'm pretty sure it's double it for what it's at as a whole).
> Temps: idle CPU ~44*C, mainboard ~31*C in a heated room and outside the case.


Alright, I'd advise a few things right off the bat.

First, head into the bios and disable Quiet & Cool, C1E and Turbo Core.

That should bring your vcore back to the stock voltage of 1.275; it's running at 1.42V the default for the 3.4ghz turbo. That will drop your temps a bit, since they are WAY too high.

Next, do not overclock via the HTT yet, instead use the multiplier, because now your overclocking the ram and the nb, and some of the "defective" cores might be sensitive to overclocks and that might be why they are not registering.

Lastly, and this is more a preference than anything else, but you really don't need 6 cores, lol. Unless you are really going to use them, the increased heat and vcore needed to sustain higher speeds just isn't worth the risk not only to the motherboards vrms, but the processor. I only run 4 and can unlock the other 2 and run them up to 4.3ghz @ 1.575v, but it's just not worth it.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> hey guys, i just got my new mobo today, and successfully unlocked my 960t to 1605t (does everything look okay?)
> i wanted to do some stability tests, but i cant get any temperature monitor to work... any help?
> core temp doesnt work, hwmonitor neither, temp is @ 30°C and never changes..


You're using a Gigabyte board, so I'm assuming TMP1 is your CPU socket temp & TMP0 is the mainboard (system).

Your core temps are probably, at idle, socket temp minus 5 degress or so; on full load the margin is slightly higher, but general rule would be to subtract 5-7C, since the socket displays hotter than the actual core temp.


----------



## The Fryer

i wish my mobo had the unlock feature.. i only have a ton of oc features.. sucks.. i can hit 4.0ghz stable on stock vcore, [email protected] 1.375v but anything over that i have to push the vcore to high for my cooler.. after 1.425v my cooler is at its limit and i still need more to get stable at 4.3 so i backed off. running at 3.8 stock vcore. think i will post some of my old hardware and see if i can find a trade for a mobo..lol.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

3.8GHz @ 1.33v is this good?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> You're using a Gigabyte board, so I'm assuming TMP1 is your CPU socket temp & TMP0 is the mainboard (system).
> Your core temps are probably, at idle, socket temp minus 5 degress or so; on full load the margin is slightly higher, but general rule would be to subtract 5-7C, since the socket displays hotter than the actual core temp.


yeah i have noticed that, but im consfused
i ran prime95 as quad, coretemp showed highest temp around 52°C
then i ran prime95 as hexa, TMPIN1 was at 73°C!!! lets say, its 10°C cooler, its still 63°C, is it really THAT big difference between quad and hexa?
i havent changed voltages at all


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Alright, I'd advise a few things right off the bat.
> First, head into the bios and disable Quiet & Cool, C1E and Turbo Core.
> That should bring your vcore back to the stock voltage of 1.275; it's running at 1.42V the default for the 3.4ghz turbo. That will drop your temps a bit, since they are WAY too high.
> Next, do not overclock via the HTT yet, instead use the multiplier, because now your overclocking the ram and the nb, and some of the "defective" cores might be sensitive to overclocks and that might be why they are not registering.
> Lastly, and this is more a preference than anything else, but you really don't need 6 cores, lol. Unless you are really going to use them, the increased heat and vcore needed to sustain higher speeds just isn't worth the risk not only to the motherboards vrms, but the processor. I only run 4 and can unlock the other 2 and run them up to 4.3ghz @ 1.575v, but it's just not worth it.


True it's up to preference







I was thinking when I do have adequate cooling (in about 0.5-1 hour from now) I'd dedicate 2 cores to all the background stuff (chat programs, downloads, browser, while the other 4 are for the heavy programs such as gaming while backing up, watching a video, etc, etc. Having multiple monitors means I usually have way more programs open.
Either way, it's up to the electronic gods to see if 6 cores and good cooling is stable enough for a 24/7 rig. I'll probably settle for x4 with 3.8-4Ghz along timings of 9-9-9-26

side note: x6 = e-peen and stuffing it in my friend's face because he was not limited by a budget XD he has an i7/ssd/high end gfx and never acknowledges that my rig is great or good for the price i payed }:C









I should get heatsinks for that part right? Specifically for the smaller components, the big square ones or just drown them all in heatsinks?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Amhro, the core temps will stop working when you unlock the cores. i believe that TEMPIN0 is your cpu temp. just make sure that temp does not go over 60C to be safe. another thing is make sure you have good air flow inside your case. your temps (gpu, hdd, etc) are a bit on the hi side.
> you can check the bios for your cpu temp and compare. also, you can download speedfan at cnet site to compare the readings with hw monitor.
> EDIT: do not overclock even as a quad unless you have heatsinks on your vrms or have a fan blowing over them.


i have one question to this..
i still have absolutely no idea what vrms are, those small chips? or what? and what heatsinks do you mean?

this is my mobo, would be nice if you show me what is it exactly










i was thinking about getting CM hyper 212+ but if you say i wouldnt be able to OC it with those vrms, i will not buy it
thanks for explaination


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> i have one question to this..
> i still have absolutely no idea what vrms are, those small chips? or what? and what heatsinks do you mean?
> this is my mobo, would be nice if you show me what is it exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking about getting CM hyper 212+ but if you say i wouldnt be able to OC it with those vrms, i will not buy it
> thanks for explaination


Amhro,

i think that comment was directed to Bad, not you. your board is good. for the cpu cooler, if you are planning on going higher than 4GHz, i would suggest a better one. mine works but is very hard to install. this . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185166


----------



## NoGuru

Your VRM's are under here and they are fine, no need for additional cooling.


----------



## Amhro

^ aha, didnt notice








oh well, that cooler is cool but... i cant buy from newegg (im not from the u.s), and shops in my country offer same coolers, but 2-3x more expensive, thats why i wanted 212+ only, it is like 40-50$ here, while on newegg its for 20$ after mail-in rebate


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> ^ aha, didnt notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, that cooler is cool but... i cant buy from newegg (im not from the u.s), and shops in my country offer same coolers, but 2-3x more expensive, thats why i wanted 212+ only, it is like 40-50$ here, while on newegg its for 20$ after mail-in rebate


it will work even unlocked at 4GHz. add another fan for push/pull setup. you can always downclock during warmer weather.


----------



## BadRobot

I still have to find those tiny stick-on heatsinks for my VRM =P turns out those things are hard to find near me. Either way, a chunky cooler is now on my 960T and it brought down the idle temp from 44*C to 30*C. My CPUID says my mainboard is 2* warmer lol. I'll run Prime95 blend till I have to leave which will be for a total of 25-35 minutes. Until I find adequate heatsinks for the VRM I'll stick to quad core. All I can find are the northbridge or ram coolers.

Current settings:








http://i.imgur.com/qLJT7.jpg + 10 minutes in blend test

edit: 32 minutes, passed self-test of 8K... thanks to the Scythe Mugen 2 my cpu has still not broken 42*C.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> I still have to find those tiny stick-on heatsinks for my VRM =P turns out those things are hard to find near me. Either way, a chunky cooler is now on my 960T and it brought down the idle temp from 44*C to 30*C. My CPUID says my mainboard is 2* warmer lol. I'll run Prime95 blend till I have to leave which will be for a total of 25-35 minutes. Until I find adequate heatsinks for the VRM I'll stick to quad core. All I can find are the northbridge or ram coolers.
> Current settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/qLJT7.jpg + 10 minutes in blend test


Bad,

something like this . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012

they should be available there. just one set. if they are expensive, just save the money and think about an upgrade for the future. just my


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Bad,
> something like this . . .
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012
> they should be available there. just one set. if they are expensive, just save the money and think about an upgrade for the future. just my


The closest to that I've found are these http://www.zalman.com/Eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=136







It's meant for a gfx card but everything else is either not in stock, for the northbridge, or gigantically huge like the mugen 2 lol
They'll arrive tomorrow morning.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> The closest to that I've found are these http://www.zalman.com/Eng/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's meant for a gfx card but everything else is either not in stock, for the northbridge, or gigantically huge like the mugen 2 lol
> They'll arrive tomorrow morning.


those will work. if you can find one made of solid copper - better. so, long they are cooled and not too expensive.

they match the color of your mobo, too.

______________

just be careful putting them on. do not let it touch any exposed solders and might short out the board. line them up nice and neat.

-get the heatsinks ready with the adhesives on them.

-run your motherboard first to warm it up, then shut it down completely

-ground yourself (touch the case), then install.

it will help to lay your pc on its side when installing. then, run your pc again to make sure the adhesive do its job (i mean stick to the vrms).


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> 3.8GHz @ 1.33v is this good?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> yeah i have noticed that, but im consfused
> i ran prime95 as quad, coretemp showed highest temp around 52°C
> then i ran prime95 as hexa, TMPIN1 was at 73°C!!! lets say, its 10°C cooler, its still 63°C, is it really THAT big difference between quad and hexa?
> i havent changed voltages at all


Yeah, it is. That's about right too. You have to keep in mind that there is probably a reason why the additional two cores where disabled, and heat can certainly be a good reason. The stock cooler is designed for 95W TDP @ 3.0 GHZ or like 105W @ 3.4 (turbo). When you add the extra 2 cores, your TDP is `145W @ 3.0 and about 165 @ 1.425 @ 3.4 (turbo). Even my heatsink, which is rated to handle up to 145W TDP has trouble keeping up with all 6 cores, but doesn't show it until about 1.45V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> True it's up to preference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking when I do have adequate cooling (in about 0.5-1 hour from now) I'd dedicate 2 cores to all the background stuff (chat programs, downloads, browser, while the other 4 are for the heavy programs such as gaming while backing up, watching a video, etc, etc. Having multiple monitors means I usually have way more programs open.
> Either way, it's up to the electronic gods to see if 6 cores and good cooling is stable enough for a 24/7 rig. I'll probably settle for x4 with 3.8-4Ghz along timings of 9-9-9-26
> side note: x6 = e-peen and stuffing it in my friend's face because he was not limited by a budget XD he has an i7/ssd/high end gfx and never acknowledges that my rig is great or good for the price i payed }:C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get heatsinks for that part right? Specifically for the smaller components, the big square ones or just drown them all in heatsinks?


Yes, but I'd be VERY careful even trying 6 cores with that motherboard. While ASUS makes good product that board is only running a 4+1 phase (least that's what it shows online), which is pushing it. You'd want to heatsink them first before even attempting 6 cores, and it'd be best to heatsink all the smaller chipsets in that segment, to ensure all the power regulation is running cool. The higher chips with the writing closest to the processor don't need anything, but the smaller chips next to them do.

Keep in mind that just because it's 4+1 phase doesn't mean it won't work, but it only supports (technically) up to a 125W processor.

I also noticed that your vcore is high -- you must still be running turbo mode, or didn't manually set the vcore back to it's default -- 1.275. Your temps will be higher because your pumping more voltage than necessary. This can also (though unlikely) cause some instability issues.


----------



## BadRobot

Thanks for the tips on putting on the heatsinks. What it defaults (after using the reset switch due to a bad oc) to is 1.4V for the VCore. The motherboard does allow the Phenom II x4 965 which is rated at 140W. Unfortunately when it's unlocked it goes to 177W...soooo not safe XD
I've settled for running it as an x4 instead of x6. Maybe down the line in 2-4 years I'll have an ATX board that's better than 4+1 and actually has a heatsink on the VRM part.
Tonight I'll run it between 1.275-1.375 as an x4 and see high it'll go. I'm aiming for 4Ghz. If I can't beat my friend with more cores...I will win with a higher clock!!

side note: rep++ for you









edit: After trying wtih x16-x20 multiplier and a vcore of 1.275 it just does not want to boot into windows. I've set it to 210x18 for 3780Mhz with a voltage of 1.35 but it registers it as 1.39-1.42. At least this cpu is waaaay laxer on OCing compared to the locked A8-3850.

edit 2: 210x18.5 3885Mhz @1.34-1.37V http://i.imgur.com/P0Tmi.jpg

edit 3: 220x18 3960Mhz @1.4V http://i.imgur.com/861cU.jpg I like this one the most because the freq match the cpu's #. 960 ftw!








-- Prime95 blend test causes core 4 to fail "[Wed Feb 15 18:09:53 2012] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4. Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file."
-- seconds after posting that it BSOD'ed

edit 4: back down to 215x18 3870Mhz @1.38V (which i'm sure was 1.425 in the BIOS). fatal error again. setting it back to stock and stress testing. i hope I did not kill core 4 :C
it's all good (i think)...on stock it got past test 5 as opposed to not finishing 1

edit 5: 221x16 3535Mhz @1.375 (registers as 1.34-1.38V) I think i'll stick to this for now. Blend test while I cook/eat and tomorrow, since it's a free day, I'll see about getting a higher clock. ~20 minutes in and it still hasn't crashed.
++ 1 hour in and it still hasn't crashed/stopped. This one's a keeper! =D
++ 1h30 and its passed the 8, 12, 20, 640, 720, & 800K self-test for blend
this is my failsafe OC now.

edit 6: core 4 REALLY doesn't like 3.7Ghz. 221x16.5 3646Mhz is still fine and is stressing well. but at x17 it will fail on core 4.
++ letting Prime95 go for the next 8 hours on 221x16.5 @1.356V. I still feel weird about the FSBRAM ratio being 3:10 @736Mhz


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yea baby got my voltage down again and stable thus far. Now im at 3.8GHz @ 1.30v and dropping. Would be so sweat if it turns out I have a awesome OC chip on my hands.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Thanks for the tips on putting on the heatsinks. What it defaults (after using the reset switch due to a bad oc) to is 1.4V for the VCore. The motherboard does allow the Phenom II x4 965 which is rated at 140W. Unfortunately when it's unlocked it goes to 177W...soooo not safe XD
> I've settled for running it as an x4 instead of x6. Maybe down the line in 2-4 years I'll have an ATX board that's better than 4+1 and actually has a heatsink on the VRM part.
> Tonight I'll run it between 1.275-1.375 as an x4 and see high it'll go. I'm aiming for 4Ghz. If I can't beat my friend with more cores...I will win with a higher clock!!
> side note: rep++ for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: After trying wtih x16-x20 multiplier and a vcore of 1.275 it just does not want to boot into windows. I've set it to 210x18 for 3780Mhz with a voltage of 1.35 but it registers it as 1.39-1.42. At least this cpu is waaaay laxer on OCing compared to the locked A8-3850.
> edit 2: 210x18.5 3885Mhz @1.34-1.37V http://i.imgur.com/P0Tmi.jpg
> edit 3: 220x18 3960Mhz @1.4V http://i.imgur.com/861cU.jpg I like this one the most because the freq match the cpu's #. 960 ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Prime95 blend test causes core 4 to fail "[Wed Feb 15 18:09:53 2012] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4. Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file."
> -- seconds after posting that it BSOD'ed
> edit 4: back down to 215x18 3870Mhz @1.38V (which i'm sure was 1.425 in the BIOS). fatal error again. setting it back to stock and stress testing. i hope I did not kill core 4 :C
> it's all good (i think)...on stock it got past test 5 as opposed to not finishing 1
> edit 5: 221x16 3535Mhz @1.375 (registers as 1.34-1.38V) I think i'll stick to this for now. Blend test while I cook/eat and tomorrow, since it's a free day, I'll see about getting a higher clock. ~20 minutes in and it still hasn't crashed.
> ++ 1 hour in and it still hasn't crashed/stopped. This one's a keeper! =D
> ++ 1h30 and its passed the 8, 12, 20, 640, 720, & 800K self-test for blend
> this is my failsafe OC now.
> edit 6: core 4 REALLY doesn't like 3.7Ghz. 221x16.5 3646Mhz is still fine and is stressing well. but at x17 it will fail on core 4.
> ++ letting Prime95 go for the next 8 hours on 221x16.5 @1.356V. I still feel weird about the FSBRAM ratio being 3:10 @736Mhz


Can you check your bios to see if you have any features for Line load calibration? i might just be listed as "LLC". If you do, try disabling it. It will give you vcore spikes during heavy load.

Your saying 16x 200 does not boot windows?


----------



## Amhro

would CM hyper 212+ fit in here?


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Can you check your bios to see if you have any features for Line load calibration? i might just be listed as "LLC". If you do, try disabling it. It will give you vcore spikes during heavy load.
> Your saying 16x 200 does not boot windows?


I'll check it in a moment. No, I'm saying that at 3.7Ghz it boots into windows but will almost instantly fail prime95 on core 4. I've had some luck now using TurboV Evo and setting the multiplier of the 4th core to 15.5 instead of 16.5x220 @1.375V, NB 1.25V, DRAM 1.5V.

LLC for the NB and CPU were on Auto and are now disabled. I should mention that I did have a good 4h50m run on Prime95 overnight at what I believe was 220x16.5 @1.35V, NB @1.247, DRAM @ 1.5

edit: After fiddling some more with the settings I put them back to 220x16.5 @1.4-1.44V, NB @ 1.175V, DRAM 1.5V and set the HT Link a bit higher to 2420Mhz instead of 2000-ish. 7 minutes in the blend test and it's done better than before this morning. --- Pretty stable with 15 mins in. FSBRAM ratio is at 1:2 as opposed to 3:10 before.

I've concluded that my 960T is borderline racist to 3.7Ghz and higher :C Ah well...3.6 is a decent clock. Heatsinks on the VRM can only help cooling now


----------



## mongoro

Got mine @4.0/1.392v/X4
[email protected]









It unlocks [email protected] 3.9Ghz max. Safely.

I did lower the DDR31600 ram stock/1333Mhz [email protected] to [email protected]

Iam running 8GB total DDR3 1600.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoro*
> 
> Got mine @4.0/1.392v/X4
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It unlocks [email protected] 3.9Ghz max. Safely.


Niice! I should have bought a better board XD

Mine seems to have stabilize on 3.6Ghz @ 1.375V in BIOS

This is while running Prime95 after 1h30m and in a skype call, msn chat, browsing, playing a flash game lol

RAM @10-10-10-26-2T 440Mhz 1.5V
CnQ/C1E/LLC disabled

edit: time to stick on the tiny heatsinks to the board. 2h30m in prime95 and no failures.

edit 2: stuck on the heatsinks. Time to let Prime95 rip for another 3-4 hours before I say it's stable








--- unless gaming gets in the way...which it did.


----------



## beezweeky

User Name: beezweeky

CPU:AMD X4 960t

24/7 OC: 3.8ghz @ 1.425V

Max OC: 4.0ghz @ 1.4850V (so far, I haven't tried any more)

Unlockable: X4 (I've tried many, many times on 2 different MB's with various CPU and NB voltage settings) 

I've been meaning to find a 960t club, I just haven't been on a lot lately. This has been the best\fstest chip I've ever owned, I pretty much had to trade my AMD Phenom II X4 ES chip for it, but I,m happy with it. I do wish I could've got one that unlocked though! lol!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> would CM hyper 212+ fit in here?


Amhro,

you are only using one stick of ram? if you are, then your system is running at single channel mode. it will work but you are not taking advantage of the system's dual channel capabilities. now, if you add another stick in the other white slot, the 212 will fit. the other concern though - will you be able to close your side door. what case do you have?

ask these good people here if your case will have no problem with the 212. also ask about your ram . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-club

_____

you have a gigabyte, asus recommends - for better overclocking results to use the blue dimm slots. not sure about your mobo. if it does, then adding another ram stick with a high heat spreader might pose a problem with the 212. you can always use the white slots. don't think it will matter much..


----------



## BadRobot

*User Name:* BadRobot
*CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T
*24/7 OC:* 3,630 Mhz @1.392V (1.406 in BIOS)
*Max OC:* N/A
*Unlockable:* Can boot into windows, untested for stability as x6.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> I'll check it in a moment. No, I'm saying that at 3.7Ghz it boots into windows but will almost instantly fail prime95 on core 4. I've had some luck now using TurboV Evo and setting the multiplier of the 4th core to 15.5 instead of 16.5x220 @1.375V, NB 1.25V, DRAM 1.5V.
> LLC for the NB and CPU were on Auto and are now disabled. I should mention that I did have a good 4h50m run on Prime95 overnight at what I believe was 220x16.5 @1.35V, NB @1.247, DRAM @ 1.5
> edit: After fiddling some more with the settings I put them back to 220x16.5 @1.4-1.44V, NB @ 1.175V, DRAM 1.5V and set the HT Link a bit higher to 2420Mhz instead of 2000-ish. 7 minutes in the blend test and it's done better than before this morning. --- Pretty stable with 15 mins in. FSBRAM ratio is at 1:2 as opposed to 3:10 before.
> I've concluded that my 960T is borderline racist to 3.7Ghz and higher :C Ah well...3.6 is a decent clock. Heatsinks on the VRM can only help cooling now


I'm still a tad confused on your settings, honestly.

I know it's up to preference, but...

Have you tried to overclock through straight multiplier changes instead of increasing the HTT? It's far easier to isolate one components limits, then move on to the next.

Increasing the HTT to 220 gives you a `2400 NB and HTLINK (if not changed), which probably requires about .050V increase (1.2V). In addition to that, if your RAM is still running at spec, then it might not be able to handle the increase.

The chip should handle 3.6GHZ @ stock volts, or with a very, very minor increase. I think there is something else, either memory or IMC which is causing your problems.

btw:

this is pretty much my final o/c. everything else requires way too much voltage to be reliable.


----------



## BadRobot

I will retry from stock and go through multiplier. Basically, I started out with 200x16.5 and from there I upped the frequency.

200x16.5 stable 3.3Ghz (saved this as failsafe profile, can't remember voltages atm)
220x16.5 stable 3.6Ghz (posted this as my 24/7 OC)
220x17 core 4 fail on prime95
220x17.5 core 4 fail on prime95

every time I tried setting the voltage slightly higher/lower and sometimes it booted to windows while other times it just went for a blank screen. Though I suspect the black screen that occurs (not booting to windows or bios then) is RAM related. I read about it being too high dram frequency.
One thing I want to figure out...if in Prime95 one of the cores fails, what does that mean? _FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4. Hardware failure detected._ As I understand it's the RAM.

*This is what I will do in the weekend:* start from stock, up the multiplier and test that for at least 2-6 hours.
What are the stock voltages for the cpu?

side note: when my FM1 motherboard is back from testing if its broken I can use the G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL. Then I can test a different set of ram.

*testing:*

200x20 @1.5V, 2Ghz HT Link @Auto V, RAM 800Mhz @1.5V with Auto 6-6-6-18 timings = (fatal rounding error in Prime 95)
200x19 @1.48V, 2Ghz HT Link @Auto V, RAM 800Mhz @1.5V with 8-8-8-22 timings = way* better than above.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Amhro,
> you are only using one stick of ram? if you are, then your system is running at single channel mode. it will work but you are not taking advantage of the system's dual channel capabilities. now, if you add another stick in the other white slot, the 212 will fit. the other concern though - will you be able to close your side door. what case do you have?
> ask these good people here if your case will have no problem with the 212. also ask about your ram . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-club
> _____
> you have a gigabyte, asus recommends - for better overclocking results to use the blue dimm slots. not sure about your mobo. if it does, then adding another ram stick with a high heat spreader might pose a problem with the 212. you can always use the white slots. don't think it will matter much..


thanks








yeah im using only one stick of ram at the moment, will get another one later maybe, is it big difference between single channel and dual channel?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im using only one stick of ram at the moment, will get another one later maybe, is it big difference between single channel and dual channel?


what am i babbling about? here you can measure it yourself.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2923

here a thread about the number of ram sticks . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215508/1-stick-vs-2-unganged


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So my 1.32v was not stable @ 3.8GHz so I had to bump it back up to 1.33v.









1.33v isent so bad i guess. lol


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So my 1.32v was not stable @ 3.8GHz so I had to bump it back up to 1.33v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.33v isent so bad i guess. lol


no..1.33 isn't bad @ all









pshht..i used to have to have 1.42-3 for that on a deneb @ the same clocks :


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So my 1.32v was not stable @ 3.8GHz so I had to bump it back up to 1.33v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.33v isent so bad i guess. lol


If I had those voltages at 3.8Ghz I'd be thrilled, I do believe my chip so far is the hungriest out of all the ones I've seen listed here. for 3.8Ghz I have to pump in 1.45v to be stable.









Edit:
Those voltages are perfect my friend


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It is, but by raising the Multiplier and the HTT you get:
> 1. More stable overclock
> 2. Better performance than you would with just Multi increase.


I find the multiplier alone is actually more stable. I can do say 3.6GHz on stock 1.3v, but if I move to ~220 core clock and a lowe multiplier to 3,630MHz I find instability up till about 1.34v. However, it's the only way I can overclock my RAM so I'm still fooling around with voltages and multipliers to get a stable RAM oc and CPU oc.

Oddly, I can go to say 250 core and 2090MHz RAM speed and be stable, but anywhere between 2000 and 1760MHz is unstable. I wonder why the higher frequency is easier for my system to take? Too many combinations and variables...


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> I'm still a tad confused on your settings, honestly.
> I know it's up to preference, but...
> Have you tried to overclock through straight multiplier changes instead of increasing the HTT? It's far easier to isolate one components limits, then move on to the next.
> Increasing the HTT to 220 gives you a `2400 NB and HTLINK (if not changed), which probably requires about .050V increase (1.2V). In addition to that, if your RAM is still running at spec, then it might not be able to handle the increase.
> The chip should handle 3.6GHZ @ stock volts, or with a very, very minor increase. I think there is something else, either memory or IMC which is causing your problems.
> btw:
> this is pretty much my final o/c. everything else requires way too much voltage to be reliable.


Wooo! I managed to get it tp 3.8Ghz with your tip about only doing the multiplier/voltage. It's now succesfully passed 9 hours of Prime95
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> *User Name:* BadRobot
> *CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T
> *24/7 OC:* 3,630 Mhz @1.392V (1.406 in BIOS)
> *Max OC:* N/A
> *Unlockable:* Can boot into windows, untested for stability as x6.


*CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T
*24/7 OC:* 3.8 Ghz @200x19 on 1.48V
*Max OC:* 3.8 Ghz @200x19
*Unlockable:* Can boot into windows, untested for stability as x6.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2253192


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Too many combinations and variables...


That's exactly what it is. If you test each component and isolate it, seeing what it's maximum is, then juicing it up a bit with the HTT will give you the highest possible overclock. That's not to say, if you are running at 250 HTT that somehow you'll get more out of your CPU, but multi might only give you 4.3ghz, and the chip might flake out at 4.360.

The system does seem a tad bit snazzier when I have it set to a high HTT; placebo or not, I'm not 100% sure. The benchmarks seem to indicate it as well, but the difference is so minute that it's not worth the additional headaches.

My system is weird too, because if I drop the ram multi to 4x (800) and jack the FSB to say 250, it doesn't work nearly as well. It's also rated to run 2.3V @ 1066 @ 5-5-5-15-2. I'm not sure where they got their "ratings" from but I run it @ 1066 @ 5-5-5-15-2 @ 1.9V, lol. Anything higher than that and it gets funny, which I think is a problem with ddr2 imc to begin with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Wooo! I managed to get it tp 3.8Ghz with your tip about only doing the multiplier/voltage. It's now succesfully passed 9 hours of Prime95
> *CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T
> *24/7 OC:* 3.8 Ghz @200x19 on 1.48V
> *Max OC:* 3.8 Ghz @200x19
> *Unlockable:* Can boot into windows, untested for stability as x6.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2253192


There you go, but on your voltage, I'd say keep raising the multiplier, because your shelling out enough to easily hit 4.0ghz.

If your cooling is good, don't be afraid to go for 1.55V, even higher for testing purposes (1.625 or so max). Monitor temps.

Keep in mind that prime is stressing the system. Even the most intense games won't stress it that much. Hell, even encoding video might not depending on the codec and program used (single or multi-threaded).

I capture video (fraps) and encode it, mainly with vdub which only does 2 threads max. Divx supports multiple threads, but doesn't work at the ratios I use.

I'm still working on 4.4ghz. With just 1 core enabled I can do up to 4.5ghz, but once I enable multiple cores it dies out around 4.4, which tells me my IMC is misbehaving.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> There you go, but on your voltage, I'd say keep raising the multiplier, because your shelling out enough to easily hit 4.0ghz.
> If your cooling is good, don't be afraid to go for 1.55V, even higher for testing purposes (1.625 or so max). Monitor temps.
> Keep in mind that prime is stressing the system. Even the most intense games won't stress it that much. Hell, even encoding video might not depending on the codec and program used (single or multi-threaded).
> I capture video (fraps) and encode it, mainly with vdub which only does 2 threads max. Divx supports multiple threads, but doesn't work at the ratios I use.
> I'm still working on 4.4ghz. With just 1 core enabled I can do up to 4.5ghz, but once I enable multiple cores it dies out around 4.4, which tells me my IMC is misbehaving.


I guess my 24/7 OC will be somewhere along the lines of 3.6Ghz and this will just be a test to see if it can reach 4Ghz.


----------



## sixo

well people this is my [email protected]:

max oc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2253325

the oc 24/7 is 3400/3800 turbo @ 1.376

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2253537 prime pass by 1 hour 58ºC max

all this which a "simply " freezzer xtreme


----------



## toothman

My 24/7 OC is a super stable 4.0Ghz.

My 100% load tests would hit 42°c and usually float around 40°c. This is with the Hyper 212+. Today, all I did was install a new exhaust fan with 2000rpm (up from like 500rpm lol) *and look what it did to my temperatures!*


Now if only I could cool my video card that well for <$40...


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixo*
> 
> well people this is my [email protected]:
> max oc
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2253325
> the oc 24/7 is 3400/3800 turbo @ 1.376
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2253537 prime pass by 1 hour 58ºC max
> all this which a "simply " freezzer xtreme


hot damn that is high :O it sucks that it rejects the x6 unlock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> My 24/7 OC is a super stable 4.0Ghz.
> My 100% load tests would hit 42°c and usually float around 40°c. This is with the Hyper 212+. Today, all I did was install a new exhaust fan with 2000rpm (up from like 500rpm lol) *and look what it did to my temperatures!*
> 
> Now if only I could cool my video card that well for <$40...


Imagine you could stick a 212+ on the video card XD I'd imagine you'd need quite a unique cooler and case for that lol


----------



## toothman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Imagine you could stick a 212+ on the video card XD I'd imagine you'd need quite a unique cooler and case for that lol


haha maybe something like that, I'm looking to sell this particular video card soon so I wouldn't want to tamper with it much. I did install a new 2000rpm case fan on my side panel shooting air right at the card, but that only brought temps down by less than 5°c >.>

are there any better options that don't involve voiding the warranty?


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> haha maybe something like that, I'm looking to sell this particular video card soon so I wouldn't want to tamper with it much. I did install a new 2000rpm case fan on my side panel shooting air right at the card, but that only brought temps down by less than 5°c >.>
> are there any better options that don't involve voiding the warranty?


The only way I see you getting cooler temps is a 3rd party heatsink or having liquid cooling. The latter being much more expensive :C


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> That's exactly what it is. If you test each component and isolate it, seeing what it's maximum is, then juicing it up a bit with the HTT will give you the highest possible overclock. That's not to say, if you are running at 250 HTT that somehow you'll get more out of your CPU, but multi might only give you 4.3ghz, and the chip might flake out at 4.360.
> The system does seem a tad bit snazzier when I have it set to a high HTT; placebo or not, I'm not 100% sure. The benchmarks seem to indicate it as well, but the difference is so minute that it's not worth the additional headaches.
> My system is weird too, because if I drop the ram multi to 4x (800) and jack the FSB to say 250, it doesn't work nearly as well. It's also rated to run 2.3V @ 1066 @ 5-5-5-15-2. I'm not sure where they got their "ratings" from but I run it @ 1066 @ 5-5-5-15-2 @ 1.9V, lol. Anything higher than that and it gets funny, which I think is a problem with ddr2 imc to begin with.


I wish it were that simple. I test every component...but every time I change something, 'stable' maxes change. For instance, I can run say 4GHz at 1.45v and 200MHz x 20. But lets say I go to 250 core clock so I can OC my RAM and change the multiplier to match to 4GHz, now it's not stable at all, even at 1.5v. Or I change nothing but the NB to 3000MHz and it's fine. I change the CPU up and NB is no longer stable. I wish it were as easy as finding the max of each component individually and throwing them all together...but they all seem to effect each other in a multitude of ways. So far I know I can run 3GHz NB stable by itself, but once I start changing other things, that changes. And with RAM, too, some frequencies are stable with some settings and not with others, and not necissarily what you'd think, i.e. higher or lower. Weird combinations...

On a side note I had a nightmare tonight when testing for max RAM clocks by changing the core clock. I started at 260 core/2080Mhz and worked my way all the way down to 220/1760. At this point, as to be expected, I had some really weird stuff going on when the system would hiccup from unstable RAM speeds, like it would POST and boot but restart once it got to the welcome screen, etc. One of the weird things: Windows 7 gives the option to do a 'startup repair' if it detects the system didn't boot properly, and it goes into a recovery console. Sometimes, when I choose to "Start Windows Normally", it shows the boot animation for recovery console but boots into Win 7 normally.
Well, eventually it just restarted at welcome screen every single time..no matter what my settings were. Safe Mode worked, but nothing else. CMOS clear, etc etc, you name it. System would not boot from testing RAM speeds...nightmare. Thought I needed new RAM or corrupted the OS somehow. Eventually I got back into Windows by using F8 and choosing "Last know good configuration", but I got an 'unknown device could not be installed' error, and could not connect to the internet.
After some investigation, I found that critical Windows services were not starting and I could not start them manually, nor could Windows (access denied). I ended up in the registry and all that ****...HKLM/CurrentControlSet/Services and changed permissions to allow all for all everything...cuz I was desperate. I finally figured out what happened: Windows booted using it's "Selective Startup" rules from either the Recovery Console or Safe Mode in the NORMAL operating system environment, and rewrote access privileges and service startup rules for everything in the OS onto the normal boot routine when it started up one of those times. Ended up in msconfig and all I had to do was uncheck "Selective Startup" and recheck normal startup. I want my 3 hours back









tl;dr of the above: crashing your computer over and over again testing components can eff you over big time. Felt very tech savvy figuring out this problem but wasn't worth the time spent









Also, for those of you that have made it this far, I have a question: it's about vBoost (I think I've heard it called vDrop as opposed to vDroop). I did 4GHz @ 200 x 20, and I ended up putting my vCore all the way up to about 1.45 and it still wasn't stable (*** mate.). But when I would run prime95, or any load, my vCore would slowly rise from ~1.46v at idle to 1.48+. I saw it go from 1.43 (1.425 in bios) to 1.48v. Why is my system adding .05v+ to my bios selection? that seems insane. I've disabled all the obvious power "features" that I know of, CnQ, Turbo, C1E, LLC. Should I turn them back on...? This kind of jump is common across almost all my vCore voltages, except some sweet spots like 1.275 which varies a lot less, etc.

/wall of text


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> I wish it were that simple. I test every component...but every time I change something, 'stable' maxes change. For instance, I can run say 4GHz at 1.45v and 200MHz x 20. But lets say I go to 250 core clock so I can OC my RAM and change the multiplier to match to 4GHz, now it's not stable at all, even at 1.5v. Or I change nothing but the NB to 3000MHz and it's fine. I change the CPU up and NB is no longer stable. I wish it were as easy as finding the max of each component individually and throwing them all together...but they all seem to effect each other in a multitude of ways. So far I know I can run 3GHz NB stable by itself, but once I start changing other things, that changes. And with RAM, too, some frequencies are stable with some settings and not with others, and not necissarily what you'd think, i.e. higher or lower. Weird combinations...
> On a side note I had a nightmare tonight when testing for max RAM clocks by changing the core clock. I started at 260 core/2080Mhz and worked my way all the way down to 220/1760. At this point, as to be expected, I had some really weird stuff going on when the system would hiccup from unstable RAM speeds, like it would POST and boot but restart once it got to the welcome screen, etc. One of the weird things: Windows 7 gives the option to do a 'startup repair' if it detects the system didn't boot properly, and it goes into a recovery console. Sometimes, when I choose to "Start Windows Normally", it shows the boot animation for recovery console but boots into Win 7 normally.
> Well, eventually it just restarted at welcome screen every single time..no matter what my settings were. Safe Mode worked, but nothing else. CMOS clear, etc etc, you name it. System would not boot from testing RAM speeds...nightmare. Thought I needed new RAM or corrupted the OS somehow. Eventually I got back into Windows by using F8 and choosing "Last know good configuration", but I got an 'unknown device could not be installed' error, and could not connect to the internet.
> After some investigation, I found that critical Windows services were not starting and I could not start them manually, nor could Windows (access denied). I ended up in the registry and all that ****...HKLM/CurrentControlSet/Services and changed permissions to allow all for all everything...cuz I was desperate. I finally figured out what happened: Windows booted using it's "Selective Startup" rules from either the Recovery Console or Safe Mode in the NORMAL operating system environment, and rewrote access privileges and service startup rules for everything in the OS onto the normal boot routine when it started up one of those times. Ended up in msconfig and all I had to do was uncheck "Selective Startup" and recheck normal startup. I want my 3 hours back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr of the above: crashing your computer over and over again testing components can eff you over big time. Felt very tech savvy figuring out this problem but wasn't worth the time spent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for those of you that have made it this far, I have a question: it's about vBoost (I think I've heard it called vDrop as opposed to vDroop). I did 4GHz @ 200 x 20, and I ended up putting my vCore all the way up to about 1.45 and it still wasn't stable (*** mate.). But when I would run prime95, or any load, my vCore would slowly rise from ~1.46v at idle to 1.48+. I saw it go from 1.43 (1.425 in bios) to 1.48v. Why is my system adding .05v+ to my bios selection? that seems insane. I've disabled all the obvious power "features" that I know of, CnQ, Turbo, C1E, LLC. Should I turn them back on...? This kind of jump is common across almost all my vCore voltages, except some sweet spots like 1.275 which varies a lot less, etc.
> /wall of text


Hmmm, well, for your windows problem, that sucks. Back in the old XP days it was worse. You'd overclock and in an instant you'd get the some corrupted files. Bam, 2-3 hours down the drain to fix the os. 7 is far more stable and you really have to work hard to bork it up.

I'd start thinking your motherboard might be contributing to part of your problem. People say that the refclk is just a number, but the system behaves funny with it set too high, even if everything else is well within spec.

In the end, best to use the cpu multi, minor htt bumps and leave the htlink as close to stock as possible (I tested it up to 3.0ghz and couldn't see any reason to have it that high), and o/c the hell out of the northbridge.

To get my ddr2 working @ 1066 requires a 267mhz fsb, which my motherboard doesn't like -- so right there, I'd lose out on my ram. The only benefit I can see from running it like that is I get to choose from lower latencies. Choosing 5.33x I no longer have access to certain timings.


----------



## sixo

BadRobot:

oh! sorry but i have some ask for u:

how many ºC is the normal temp in prime95?

in 4 cores?
in 6 cores?

if im the 1600T over 62º its safety no?

and in game the micro is arround 45º/49º (battlefield 3)

what do u think about this?

please i whant to know if my computer its fine or is worst.....


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixo*
> 
> BadRobot:
> oh! sorry but i have some ask for u:
> how many ºC is the normal temp in prime95?
> in 4 cores?
> in 6 cores?
> if im the 1600T over 62º its safety no?
> and in game the micro is arround 45º/49º (battlefield 3)
> what do u think about this?
> 
> please i whant to know if my computer its fine or is worst.....


Its best to keep the temperature under 60*C. That's what the others told me







45*C is a great temperature! My cooler is quite good so during stress test with prime95 my maximum temp is 46*C

@Ozzy I finally got to 4Ghz wiht 200x20 @1.5 stable enough for 5 minutes. Though of course the error I get is the rounding one from Prime95. That'll be solved with RAM timings (seemed to work last time by setting them looser instead of tighter).
edit:: I upped the voltage to 1.51 and it lasted longer in Prime95. It's now at 1.52V with my RAM timings on 11-11-11-28-2T. Loosening the RAM has worked before on my OC to 3.8Ghz. Right now It has lasted over 10 minutes which is promising.

I'm also having the same thing as Kylezo that CPU-Z and CPUID don't actually have the correct voltage but rather a variation of +-0.05. It's probably how it's measured I guess.
When I first start it up CPU-Z registers 1.5V (when its at 1.52 in the BIOS) and while Prime95 runs the voltage goes down to 1.464V??? It's going lower than I guessed it would.


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> I'd start thinking your motherboard might be contributing to part of your problem. People say that the refclk is just a number, but the system behaves funny with it set too high, even if everything else is well within spec.
> In the end, best to use the cpu multi, minor htt bumps and leave the htlink as close to stock as possible (I tested it up to 3.0ghz and couldn't see any reason to have it that high), and o/c the hell out of the northbridge.
> To get my ddr2 working @ 1066 requires a 267mhz fsb, which my motherboard doesn't like -- so right there, I'd lose out on my ram. The only benefit I can see from running it like that is I get to choose from lower latencies. Choosing 5.33x I no longer have access to certain timings.


Yeah, reference clock is one of the 'system components' i checked to see how high I could get it. I think I went up to like 300MHz keeping evrything else the same as before and I stopped cuz I'd never use it that high. But once again, once I start changing stuff, the rules go out the window...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> I'm also having the same thing as Kylezo that CPU-Z and CPUID don't actually have the correct voltage but rather a variation of +-0.05. It's probably how it's measured I guess.
> When I first start it up CPU-Z registers 1.5V (when its at 1.52 in the BIOS) and while Prime95 runs the voltage goes down to 1.464V??? It's going lower than I guessed it would.


Well you've got vDroop which is at least a lot more well documented than the significant (and sometimes scary) boost that I'm seeing in my system. Got any power management features on? Also some people don't trust CPU-Z for vCore readings, so try a couple different applications and see if you like one better than the other. More than likely, though, it's just your motherboard and/or PSU causing the vDroop.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Well you've got vDroop which is at least a lot more well documented than the significant (and sometimes scary) boost that I'm seeing in my system. Got any power management features on? Also some people don't trust CPU-Z for vCore readings, so try a couple different applications and see if you like one better than the other. More than likely, though, it's just your motherboard and/or PSU causing the vDroop.


None at all. Everything is disabled like you have it (LLC, CnQ, CE1 support). I guess vDroop is good lol. I still find it weird so I'll have to read up on it.

Found in an articale on it:
Quote:


> _If you're looking for vdroop on your own system, you'll only see it if all of the power saving features (such as SpeedStep, C1E, and C-States) are disabled. Vdroop is still there even if the power saving features are enabled, but you just won't be able to notice it as easily._


Sweet sweet overclock =D I'm leaving my pc prime test overnight while taking screenshots every minute just in case it crashes and it loses the results ^^
-Good night 960/1600/1605-T Club

edit: bah...it did 1 hour and hasn't failed yet, temp max is at 47*C, voltage still drooped to 1.464V (1.52 in BIOS)...so I'm calling this one stable. Tomorrow's schedule? Benchmarks =D


----------



## dimwit13

to the guys running a 1600T/1605T.
what are you using to monitor your "core temps"?
hw monitor, core temp and everest dont show jack.
i have always watched the CPU temp, but i guess i should have been watching the core temps instead.
i guess the cpu temp could read 7c-10c higher than what it actually is-is this true?

-dimwit-


----------



## selectstriker2

just picked one up off newegg for $125, hoping to get lucky with an x6 unlock. I'll either be using this or my x6 1405T with an ASUS M599X Evo as a server. I'll post back results when I get the chip


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Its a great chip hope yours unlocks.


----------



## ozzy983

The ironic thing about this chip is: it needs nowhere near 1.275v to run 3.0ghz. AMD overvolts the hell out of the processor. They do the same for the IMC as well. I'm starting to wonder...but...I'll get back to it.

The real 3.0 voltage is around 1.075, lol, yeah that low. .2v lower than stock. That explains why most get so much @ stock because it's so high to begin with. The real IMC voltage is actually about 1.1V, it's only slightly overvolted.

I'm actually testing a completely different methodology, and I'll get back once I have some results.

Fact is AMD processors love to run cool -- there have been some extreme tests that show with phase cooling and such that the 960t can hit like 4.3-4.4 on stock voltage.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> The ironic thing about this chip is: it needs nowhere near 1.275v to run 3.0ghz. AMD overvolts the hell out of the processor. They do the same for the IMC as well. I'm starting to wonder...but...I'll get back to it.
> The real 3.0 voltage is around 1.075, lol, yeah that low. .2v lower than stock. That explains why most get so much @ stock because it's so high to begin with. The real IMC voltage is actually about 1.1V, it's only slightly overvolted.
> I'm actually testing a completely different methodology, and I'll get back once I have some results.
> Fact is AMD processors love to run cool -- there have been some extreme tests that show with phase cooling and such that the 960t can hit like 4.3-4.4 on stock voltage.


So where would I get the most performance gain (assuming I use the right voltage)? Upping the multiplier, HTLink, core clock, dram timings, or a combination of them?

I'm currently downloading 3DMark 11, Vantage, 06, PassMark PC Mark and PCMark 7 to compare the different settings I have (see sig). Any suggestions to more tests?


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> So where would I get the most performance gain (assuming I use the right voltage)? Upping the multiplier, HTLink, core clock, dram timings, or a combination of them?
> I'm currently downloading 3DMark 11, Vantage, 06, PassMark PC Mark and PCMark 7 to compare the different settings I have (see sig). Any suggestions to more tests?


The jury is still out on that one to be honest.

Some swear that upping the HTT and running a lower multiplier not only increases system performance, but might free up some headroom requiring less voltage to get same clock.

I haven't tested it enough to make an accurate assessment, but...

I have a feeling the additional voltages needed on other parts by increasing the HTT might make up for voltages needed elsewhere. That's just my hunch.

From my own very limited testing, overclocking via the HTT causing weird issues. In small amounts it's ok, but once you start pushing 250+, things happen that shouldn't.

If you overclock just through multipliers (CPU, NB, HTL), you get the best of all worlds, it seems.

I'm working on a nice spreadsheet for this thread with different settings...and their impact on performance and voltages.


----------



## dimwit13

so as of now, my 24/7 clocks are as follows.
unlock 6 core 1605T 3837.8 MHz (255.9 x 15) 1.392v
NB 2559 1.25v
HT stock
i dont know what my "core temps" are, due to the monitors i use not recognizing them-anyone know what will?
but my cpu temp is at 48c after prime.
i have been running this 24/7 for 2 weeks so as of now this is what i will keep.
i have just set the bios to default and see what i can get on a quad core. since it is all at default (i did turn off c&q and such) i can read the core temps-18c right now and the fans on my rad are at 1/2 speed
ambient temp is 63f.

-dimwit-

lol, i just went to close everything to start my oc and i forgot prime was running, so the 18c was with prime running for 30 minutes-not bad, that is ambient temp


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> so as of now, my 24/7 clocks are as follows.
> unlock 6 core 1605T 3837.8 MHz (255.9 x 15) 1.392v
> NB 2559 1.25v
> HT stock
> i dont know what my "core temps" are, due to the monitors i use not recognizing them-anyone know what will?
> but my cpu temp is at 48c after prime.
> i have been running this 24/7 for 2 weeks so as of now this is what i will keep.
> i have just set the bios to default and see what i can get on a quad core. since it is all at default (i did turn off c&q and such) i can read the core temps-18c right now and the fans on my rad are at 1/2 speed
> ambient temp is 63f.
> -dimwit-
> lol, i just went to close everything to start my oc and i forgot prime was running, so the 18c was with prime running for 30 minutes-not bad, that is ambient temp


dim,

core temp readings become disabled on any amd chip that unlocks. i've experienced this with a sempron, 2 tri-cores and my current one. just go by the cpu temp. check the difference between the cpu and core temps when the extra cores are locked (stock and overclocked) - use those as your reference.

for me 50C max is safe for winter.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> dim,
> core temp readings become disabled on any amd chip that unlocks. i've experienced this with a sempron, 2 tri-cores and my current one. just go by the cpu temp. check the difference between the cpu and core temps when the extra cores are locked (stock and overclocked) - use those as your reference.
> for me 50C max is safe for winter.


thanks, i was aware of the unlocked cores not showing, i was just curious to see if there was a monitor that could.

right now, my core temps are are at 15c and the cpu temp is 30c so this is either a 15c or half the temp difference.
i believe it is closer to the15c, but after i run prime, i will know better.
i wonder if this is true with the unlocked cores.

-dimwit-

off to oc, but had to make some breakfast first-MMMMMMMMMM BACON
and something good for the poo-lol


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> off to oc, but had to make some breakfast first-MMMMMMMMMM BACON
> and something good for the poo-lol


want D: looks so delicious!!

---

I wish there was a way to force the use of more threads ^^ or that software allowed for more threads to be used if they were available.

side note: Do any of you use FancyCache beta? It's an amazing program that drastically increases an HDD/SSD's read speed. My ssd with the latest firmare did about 500 MB/s read and with 1Gb of RAM set as cache with block size of 128k it basically tripled that

Apparently, the 4K one is important for Windows when it starts up. HDD -> SSD is an incredible improvement and adding the cache to it drastically increases the speed at which I can move/copy/cut large and small files.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> want D: looks so delicious!!
> ---
> I wish there was a way to force the use of more threads ^^ or that software allowed for more threads to be used if they were available.
> side note: Do any of you use FancyCache beta? It's an amazing program that drastically increases an HDD/SSD's read speed. My ssd with the latest firmare did about 500 MB/s read and with 1Gb of RAM set as cache with block size of 128k it basically tripled that
> 
> Apparently, the 4K one is important for Windows when it starts up. HDD -> SSD is an incredible improvement and adding the cache to it drastically increases the speed at which I can move/copy/cut large and small files.


That's because the block size is so much larger, the default is like 4 or 8k for NTFS. The problem with larger block sizes is wasted space. Every file smaller than 128K will take up 128K; over time, it starts to add up. Might not be as big an issue now-a-days, but it certainly was back in the day.

I might have read this backward, if so, then the opposite would apply. Setting the Block size smaller enables for faster access/reads to smaller files. It should, however, suffer from larger files sizes; This is the same as setting the stripe size for a raid array. Most recommend the stripe and block to be relatively the same size for best performance.

16K back in the day was always optimal.


----------



## ozzy983

I've done it! Finally hit 4.4ghz, stable.



The only problem is: I'm not exactly sure _how_ I did it.

My notes show I've attempted 4.4ghz all the way up to 1.625V, and no luck.

I have a few ideas as to why it works, but I'm afraid to test them, it might not work again.

I'm thinking the HTL ABOVE 2600 might be necessary or the HTT overclocked (currently running 252). Those are the only 2 things that have changed.

I haven't done much testing with the HT over 2k to be honest; anything I've tried has netted 0 change, neither positive or negative.

Now, I gotta see how far this puppy can go! Back in the game!


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> I've done it! Finally hit 4.4ghz, stable.
> The only problem is: I'm not exactly sure _how_ I did it.
> My notes show I've attempted 4.4ghz all the way up to 1.625V, and no luck.
> I have a few ideas as to why it works, but I'm afraid to test them, it might not work again.
> I'm thinking the HTL ABOVE 2600 might be necessary or the HTT overclocked (currently running 252). Those are the only 2 things that have changed.
> I haven't done much testing with the HT over 2k to be honest; anything I've tried has netted 0 change, neither positive or negative.
> Now, I gotta see how far this puppy can go! Back in the game!


That's one damn high oc!! I wonder how it'll test in the benchmarks







Since my mobo isn't a greatly equipped for heat I won't push mine further than 4. I'm sticking to 3.7 for everyday use.

on the block size thing, I move around a lot of video files which usually are anywhere from 120MB to 2Gb so I believe 128k would be good. Though I see that after large files tend to slow down transfer speed after a while...of course, I have no idea about how it works lol XD

back to another topic, performance boost: so I've decided to test some bios settings and am currently running:
200x18.5 @1.44V, HTLink 2400, NB 3000, DRAM CL9-24-2T (compared to: )
200x20.0 @1.52V, HTLink 2000, NB 2000, DRAM CL11-28-2T
I'm trying to get some kind of increase in the benchmark but so far in 3DMark06 it *drops* from 13.1k to 12.9k and in PCMark 7 it goes *up* 4,115 to 4,132.

edit: 3DMark Vantage went up though from 8,166 to 8,385. This feels slightly disappointing lol =P


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> I've done it! Finally hit 4.4ghz, stable.


me too,







,


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> me too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


You put that thing in the fridge? Your temps are amazing.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> You put that thing in the fridge? Your temps are amazing.


no, its @ room temp, but watercooled


----------



## ozzy983

Well, back to the drawing board for me. Crashed when I exited out of zombies.

Gotta take it 1 mhz at a time and figure out where the breaking point is.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> I'll check it in a moment. No, I'm saying that at 3.7Ghz it boots into windows but will almost instantly fail prime95 on core 4. I've had some luck now using TurboV Evo and setting the multiplier of the 4th core to 15.5 instead of 16.5x220 @1.375V, NB 1.25V, DRAM 1.5V.
> LLC for the NB and CPU were on Auto and are now disabled. I should mention that I did have a good 4h50m run on Prime95 overnight at what I believe was 220x16.5 @1.35V, NB @1.247, DRAM @ 1.5
> edit: After fiddling some more with the settings I put them back to 220x16.5 @1.4-1.44V, NB @ 1.175V, DRAM 1.5V and set the HT Link a bit higher to 2420Mhz instead of 2000-ish. 7 minutes in the blend test and it's done better than before this morning. --- Pretty stable with 15 mins in. FSBRAM ratio is at 1:2 as opposed to 3:10 before.
> I've concluded that my 960T is borderline racist to 3.7Ghz and higher :C Ah well...3.6 is a decent clock. Heatsinks on the VRM can only help cooling now


Ah, when you get heatsinks for your VRM, you can try 1.42 or 1.45v for 3.9. With heatsinks, maybe it'll become stable at lower volts you tried. As long as you keep cpu below 55v, up to 1.5v is ok for thubans. And you want to keep your HT around 2000 (19xx-21xx). Your board is 4+1 phase so this might prove difficult for voltage stability however even my previous 3 year old MSI K9A2 Platinum (790fx 4+1 phase) could do 1090t at 3600mhz on Auto voltage. And 3900 @ 1.45v for a week 7/24. That rig is configured for my bro now, Turbo enabled 3600/4000 mode on auto voltage.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> So where would I get the most performance gain (assuming I use the right voltage)? Upping the multiplier, HTLink, core clock, dram timings, or a combination of them?
> I'm currently downloading 3DMark 11, Vantage, 06, PassMark PC Mark and PCMark 7 to compare the different settings I have (see sig). Any suggestions to more tests?


Don't bother with rams, use them on stock or whatever setting you are stable. You'll only notice performance on CPU and CPU-NB overclocks. So don't bother on ram timings and htt link speed. Someone mentioned that max stable changes with overclocking different things, well that's the definition of overclocking. Nothing is guaranteed so cpu and cpu-nb might not play along well. Keep in mind, putting more voltage on cpu-nb further stresses VRMs so your cpu vdroop might be bigger, or vdroop of CPU-NB which you can't see. Hmm I wonder if AMD Overdrive shows cpu-nb voltage. I don't remember.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Don't bother with rams, use them on stock or whatever setting you are stable. You'll only notice performance on CPU and CPU-NB overclocks. So don't bother on ram timings and htt link speed. Someone mentioned that max stable changes with overclocking different things, well that's the definition of overclocking. Nothing is guaranteed so cpu and cpu-nb might not play along well. Keep in mind, putting more voltage on cpu-nb further stresses VRMs so your cpu vdroop might be bigger, or vdroop of CPU-NB which you can't see. Hmm I wonder if AMD Overdrive shows cpu-nb voltage. I don't remember.


I'm about to install AMD Overdrive. I've installed the heatsinks on my motherboard and have run the voltages on the cpu as high as 1.52125. Now I'm just putting the NB and HTL up though I'll probably bring HTL down to stock. As far as I've seen NB has been on 1.1750

(yes AMD Overdrive shows NB clock)


----------



## dimwit13

i tried to put on my big boy pants and got SPANKED-lol
so i had this-


-and tried to skip 4.4 via multi and go straight to 4.5-NOT!!!
blue screen shut down and reset the bios to default.
i kept all the same settings, but upped the volts to 1.55, from 1.5 @ 4.3.
i read that 1.63v is good for testing-true?
now i will try multi only, but last time the NB wouldnt get above 2200 without big problems.

-dimwit-


----------



## ozzy983

[quote name="dimwit13" url="/t/1189945/amd-zosma-960t-1600t-1605t-cpu-club/560#post_16499379"]i tried to put on my big boy pants and got SPANKED-lol so i had this- http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1855526/width/600/height/361][/URL] -and tried to skip 4.4 via multi and go straight to 4.5-NOT!!! blue screen shut down and reset the bios to default. i kept all the same settings, but upped the volts to 1.55, from 1.5 @ 4.3. i read that 1.63v is good for testing-true? now i will try multi only, but last time the NB wouldnt get above 2200 without big problems. -dimwit-[/quote] Short term testing, yoiu can shoot it up to 1.6v or so. But, honestly, the processor's don't seem to like voltage higher than 1.525v. After that, they seem to freeze up. Might be different depending on the system, but that's been my finding so far.


----------



## dimwit13

@&^%27*#%^@49)!^#*@-NB.
for the life of me, i cant run the NB past 2200.
as soon as i set it to 2400-no boot.
upped the volts to 1.25-no boot. i have everything else set to default, except the stuff i turn off.
this is why i dont just use the multi to oc, well not for the most part.
i have the ram timings loose, so i have no idea why i cant raise the NB.
no worries, i get good stable overclocks the long way-lol

-dimwit-

@ozzy983 it seems my system might be one of those, but i am still pushing it.
this is the only system i have so i dont want to push it too hard and break something-lol


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> @&^%27*#%^@49)!^#*@-NB.
> for the life of me, i cant run the NB past 2200.
> as soon as i set it to 2400-no boot.
> upped the volts to 1.25-no boot. i have everything else set to default, except the stuff i turn off.
> this is why i dont just use the multi to oc, well not for the most part.
> i have the ram timings loose, so i have no idea why i cant raise the NB.
> no worries, i get good stable overclocks the long way-lol
> -dimwit-
> @ozzy983 it seems my system might be one of those, but i am still pushing it.
> this is the only system i have so i dont want to push it too hard and break something-lol


Weird man. My NB is at 3k ^^ My BIOS right now is:
200x18.5 @1.3750, HTLink 2400 Mhz @1.2V, NB 3000 Mhz @1.75V, DRAM 9-9-9-24-2T @1.5V
and it's worked through 1 hour 10 mins of Prime95 blend test. Granted my RAM is running at 400Mhz apparently but I believe its double that (right?) so it's just the normal 800Mhz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256323


@Catscratch
I occasionally use my RAM as a RAMdisk and put the multiplayer maps of Modern Warfare 3 on there instead of my SSD. I've seen significant improvement in loading times thanks to that ^^ as well as having a great internet connection I am usually host in most games and have seen load times of 5s sometimes!!


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Weird man. My NB is at 3k ^^ My BIOS right now is 200x18.5 @1.3750, HTLink 2400 Mhz @1.2V, NB 3000 Mhz @1.75V, DRAM 9-9-9-24-2T @1.5V and it's worked through 1 hour 10 mins of Prime95 blend test. Granted my RAM is running at 400Mhz apparently but I believe its double that (right?) so it's just the normal 800Mhz.


you are correct, your ram is running at double of what it says.

i dont have a problem when it goes above 2200MHz when i oc via bus, i had it at 2600 with my quad and 2550 with the hex.
it is just when i try to raise it manually-go figure.
well, i am done for the day, got me some grub cooking-





will try tomorrow, but i have to go to work 4-6 hours first.

-dimwit-


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> you are correct, your ram is running at double of what it says.
> i dont have a problem when it goes above 2200MHz when i oc via bus, i had it at 2600 with my quad and 2550 with the hex.
> it is just when i try to raise it manually-go figure.
> well, i am done for the day, got me some grub cooking-
> 
> 
> will try tomorrow, but i have to go to work 4-6 hours first.
> -dimwit-


i would like to be your overclocking buddy.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Weird man. My NB is at 3k ^^ My BIOS right now is:
> 200x18.5 @1.3750, HTLink 2400 Mhz @1.2V, NB 3000 Mhz @1.75V, DRAM 9-9-9-24-2T @1.5V
> and it's worked through 1 hour 10 mins of Prime95 blend test. Granted my RAM is running at 400Mhz apparently but I believe its double that (right?) so it's just the normal 800Mhz.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256323
> 
> @Catscratch
> I occasionally use my RAM as a RAMdisk and put the multiplayer maps of Modern Warfare 3 on there instead of my SSD. I've seen significant improvement in loading times thanks to that ^^ as well as having a great internet connection I am usually host in most games and have seen load times of 5s sometimes!!


Yeah ram is running @ 800mhz, but the timings are still that of 1333 or higher ram; you can significantly lower them.

If you look back at my benchmarks on the previous page, you'll see my memory benchmark @ 1000 mhz, which is better than most @ 1333. It's all about how you tweak the system, and the quality of the components.

Now you've gone and made me hungry.







One of the things i love to do while overclocking and testing is read the forums. I get my coffee and sit and relax.

I've been a bad boy too with my recent overclocking endeavors; I haven't properly tested them to ensure stability across the massive changes I've made. I've went on a lot of assumptions. Now, it's time to get back into it.

I'm working on the HTT right now. 250 seems stable, even with the NB and HTL running at 2500mhz. No voltage increase necessary. I know it needs one for 2600, least i thought it did, but who knows, lol. Past 9.5 hours of prime custom blend with 3.0gbs of ram allocated. Decent stability.

As for AMD overdrive it's one of the best utilities out there for "on the fly" changes. I usually make 3 or 4 changes, if it's good, set em up in the bios.

The problem with some motherboards is: it can't read the voltages properly, so just make sure when you increase the vcore through the bios and then overdrive later on with more changes that the voltage adds up right, OR you'll end up with a massive overvolt.









My motherboard is too old to read it right. Older versions seemed to detect it better than the new ones. Ram voltaage is scaled for ddr3, not 2, so it says 1.65vs, it's actually running 1.95. oh well, what can you do.

Sadly, I've had people make offers on this board from this site and the processor because it's a full 6 core unlock. I hate to part with working tech, especially good working tech. Even if i do upgrade the board, i'll probably put it in a secondary system which would be great when benching/stressing this one.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Don't bother with rams, use them on stock or whatever setting you are stable. You'll only notice performance on CPU and CPU-NB overclocks. So don't bother on ram timings and htt link speed. Someone mentioned that max stable changes with overclocking different things, well that's the definition of overclocking. Nothing is guaranteed so cpu and cpu-nb might not play along well. Keep in mind, putting more voltage on cpu-nb further stresses VRMs so your cpu vdroop might be bigger, or vdroop of CPU-NB which you can't see. Hmm I wonder if AMD Overdrive shows cpu-nb voltage. I don't remember.


I agree. The only setting you will feel a difference for is Command Rate at 1T, if the memory can handle it. Aside from that, even cas from 4 to 7 is barely noticeable outside of a arbitrary benchmark score.

Even with overclocking the CPUNB, it's best to take it incrementally. Even at 4.2ghz, the gains from 3.0 and 3.2 are minimal, and not worth the voltage. Only bragging rights. The gains from 2.6 and 2.8 are much larger, point for point, then anything else.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> you are correct, your ram is running at double of what it says.
> i dont have a problem when it goes above 2200MHz when i oc via bus, i had it at 2600 with my quad and 2550 with the hex.
> it is just when i try to raise it manually-go figure.
> well, i am done for the day, got me some grub cooking-
> 
> 
> will try tomorrow, but i have to go to work 4-6 hours first.
> -dimwit-


For some reason, that doesn't surprise me, honestly. My gigabyte was like that with my old 7750 kuma. If I raised the HTT and left NB/HTL at auto the system would be great and post everytime up to 240mhz. If I tried to manually adjust the multipliers past 2.2ghz, it would not post "sometimes" and would be slower than 1.8ghz.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> I agree. The only setting you will feel a difference for is Command Rate at 1T, if the memory can handle it. Aside from that, even cas from 4 to 7 is barely noticeable outside of a arbitrary benchmark score.
> Even with overclocking the CPUNB, it's best to take it incrementally. Even at 4.2ghz, the gains from 3.0 and 3.2 are minimal, and not worth the voltage. Only bragging rights. The gains from 2.6 and 2.8 are much larger, point for point, then anything else.


So my 9-9-9-24-2T won't see much improvement if I lower it? Though I should set it to 1T instead of 2 right?
As far as my other settings go...I guess just seeing higher numbers makes it feel faster ^^ Other than that I've lowered my voltage some more to 1.38 instead of 1.4V for 3.7Ghz.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> So my 9-9-9-24-2T won't see much improvement if I lower it? Though I should set it to 1T instead of 2 right?
> As far as my other settings go...I guess just seeing higher numbers makes it feel faster ^^ Other than that I've lowered my voltage some more to 1.38 instead of 1.4V for 3.7Ghz.


If you are running it @ 400 mhz (800mhz effective), then you can set them as low as 4-4-4-12-16, and it should work fine. Might work with 1t as well, not surprised if it does,

You will see a difference when you're talking about latency.

You won't, however, if you are talking about the frequency the ram is running at. As I pointed out, my ram runs faster than most 1333 ram, and it's less than 1066 while those screens were taken. Now, others can probably push there 1333 harder and get the same results, but YMMV.

The only time frequency really makes a difference is when you have an IGP; since most usually run a 3rd party graphics those situations are few and far between.

Truthfully, I didn't even know ddr3 went that low, I thought the lowest was 1066. I guess not. The thing is though, 1333 ram, running @ 1066 is fine. You can probably run 5-5-5-15-20-1 with no problems. Again, you can test it out. Some instability occurs, and you raise 20 to 23 or 15 to 18, but i doubt it will.

Some choose to run their ram lower and overclock through the HTT because the BIOS sets latency options via the ram multiplier used. For instance, at 1066, I can actually run my ram as low as 5-4-4-12-16-2. Mine doesn't handle CR1 because it's DDR2 and most don't at though frequencies. But, at 5.33, the lowest those options go is 5.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @&^%27*#%^@49)!^#*@-NB.
> for the life of me, i cant run the NB past 2200.
> as soon as i set it to 2400-no boot.
> upped the volts to 1.25-no boot. i have everything else set to default, except the stuff i turn off.
> this is why i dont just use the multi to oc, well not for the most part.
> i have the ram timings loose, so i have no idea why i cant raise the NB.
> no worries, i get good stable overclocks the long way-lol
> -dimwit-
> @ozzy983 it seems my system might be one of those, but i am still pushing it.
> this is the only system i have so i dont want to push it too hard and break something-lol


I'm really surprised you'd have any difficulty on that motherboard; it's cutting edge. Dark days when cutting edge is trumped by old tech.









I prefer the old way anyway, brings the overclocking frustration level to ludicrous and insanity. Who wants to know what voltage to adjust? Best to either roulette it or test each one individually. Some of us, myself included, still do it this way. We make organized, but ultimately, highly complex spreadsheets to show our successes and failures.









When I'm finally "done" with this processor I'm going to post one of them. Lots of pretty colors on it.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> If you are running it @ 400 mhz (800mhz effective), then you can set them as low as 4-4-4-12-16, and it should work fine. Might work with 1t as well, not surprised if it does,
> You will see a difference when you're talking about latency.
> You won't, however, if you are talking about the frequency the ram is running at. As I pointed out, my ram runs faster than most 1333 ram, and it's less than 1066 while those screens were taken. Now, others can probably push there 1333 harder and get the same results, but YMMV.
> The only time frequency really makes a difference is when you have an IGP; since most usually run a 3rd party graphics those situations are few and far between.
> Truthfully, I didn't even know ddr3 went that low, I thought the lowest was 1066. I guess not. The thing is though, 1333 ram, running @ 1066 is fine. You can probably run 5-5-5-15-20-1 with no problems. Again, you can test it out. Some instability occurs, and you raise 20 to 23 or 15 to 18, but i doubt it will.
> Some choose to run their ram lower and overclock through the HTT because the BIOS sets latency options via the ram multiplier used. For instance, at 1066, I can actually run my ram as low as 5-4-4-12-16-2. Mine doesn't handle CR1 because it's DDR2 and most don't at though frequencies. But, at 5.33, the lowest those options go is 5.


I set it to 5-5-5-20-20 1T (reading it off CPU-Z) and so far it's been doing great. The only bottleneck I have now is the GPU which I've already overclocked a bit through the AMD/ATI's Control Center thing


----------



## Schmuckley

I want bacon!








I can has?


----------



## ozzy983

You know guys, just when you think you figured it all out, something else comes along and says, no.

So, I figured just to take a break from the 4 core overclock, I'd take a look at how far I can push 2 cores.

My results kinda left my jaw dropping.

It's not so much for the max core speed, the processor does not seem to do higher than 4.6ghz, regardless of what I throw at it. Note: I tried up to 1.625V. I wasn't going to risk anything higher than that, but honestly, core temps never peaked higher than 25C, lol.

What interested me most was the fact that it did up to 4.1ghz on stock voltage! I realized then, or so I thought, that is was obvious, it needs about half what it would with 4 cores.

What really surprised me was when I enabled the 3rd core, running in tri core config it required the SAME low voltage. Now, I'm thinking to myself, well that can't be right. The 4th core cannot be causing an increase in voltage unless it's not functioning properly.

So, I'm in the process of testing the 4th core and seeing what it hits as it's max speed in tri config.

I'm able to hit on dual and tri 4.5ghz @ 1.55v's.

So...let's see where it goes. i have 2 other cores disabled that i can attempt to use.

Also, something else I noticed while reading some documentation for amd overdrive (yeah i was bored). I there performance guide, it states the use of acc with phenom ii processors. I thought perhaps it was a typo, but it does clearly state it.

I'm now just wondering if perhaps it might actually do something.

I did notice while mucking around with it very briefly and using hyperpi as a guage, that when one core is laggin behind (seriously behind), decreasing the value seemed to speed it up and make it complete faster...not sure yet, trying to reproduce it.

One step at a time. Seems I always find more and more to muck around with, lol.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> You know guys, just when you think you figured it all out, something else comes along and says, no.
> So, I figured just to take a break from the 4 core overclock, I'd take a look at how far I can push 2 cores.
> My results kinda left my jaw dropping.
> It's not so much for the max core speed, the processor does not seem to do higher than 4.6ghz, regardless of what I throw at it. Note: I tried up to 1.625V. I wasn't going to risk anything higher than that, but honestly, core temps never peaked higher than 25C, lol.
> What interested me most was the fact that it did up to 4.1ghz on stock voltage! I realized then, or so I thought, that is was obvious, it needs about half what it would with 4 cores.
> What really surprised me was when I enabled the 3rd core, running in tri core config it required the SAME low voltage. Now, I'm thinking to myself, well that can't be right. The 4th core cannot be causing an increase in voltage unless it's not functioning properly.
> So, I'm in the process of testing the 4th core and seeing what it hits as it's max speed in tri config.
> I'm able to hit on dual and tri 4.5ghz @ 1.55v's.
> So...let's see where it goes. i have 2 other cores disabled that i can attempt to use.
> Also, something else I noticed while reading some documentation for amd overdrive (yeah i was bored). I there performance guide, it states the use of acc with phenom ii processors. I thought perhaps it was a typo, but it does clearly state it.
> I'm now just wondering if perhaps it might actually do something.
> ...


Amazing XD I could try that too I guess seeing as my cooler is good at keeping the x4 cool. Also, what about the ACC and phenom 2s? Oh...I guess that AMD wouldn't want you to use it seeing as they themselves locked those cores ^^

side note: ran into my first BSOD since i stabilized 3.6Ghz. I believe it's related to having the ram timings on 5-5-5-20 1T but as the BSOD has very very little info that I could understand, I can not be sure.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Amazing XD I could try that too I guess seeing as my cooler is good at keeping the x4 cool. Also, what about the ACC and phenom 2s? Oh...I guess that AMD wouldn't want you to use it seeing as they themselves locked those cores ^^
> side note: ran into my first BSOD since i stabilized 3.6Ghz. I believe it's related to having the ram timings on 5-5-5-20 1T but as the BSOD has very very little info that I could understand, I can not be sure.


Note the code that appears when windows restarts when you get a bsod. It can be referenced to see where the problem lies.

Also, sometimes, when you lower latency, you have to increase the memory voltage slightly.

As far as ACC goes, yeah, that was AMD's stance originally, and when people first started unlocking cores they were mad. They even had the mobo makers remove the firmware that did it (hence the hybrid settings), but mobo makers saw money in not completely removing it.

Now, I'm pretty sure AMD has accepted this fact and is in fact, working to use it to their advantage. It keeps older processor models selling.

This is why the 960T is so popular even in systems that could easily handle 6 cores. 1 it's half the price and 2) for half the price, you take a gamble and might get 6 cores. From what we've seen in this thread, getting 6 cores happen more often than not.

Meanwhile, all those "rich kids" continue to buy their 6 cores. Win-win for amd.









As for the disabling of cores, I haven't planned on doing it, but was just bored. My results were interesting. Working on the 4th core right now, will post some finding when i get done with it.


----------



## BadRobot

True dat. Buy this core, take a gamble, win if its 6 core and if not you still have an amazing OC'ing cpu. That's what I did after looking at some of the CPUs available.
My voltages for the DRAM have been on 1.5V since I started OC'ing. I just set everything up CL timings, vCore, NB, and HTL ^^ so far it hasn't BSOD'ed yet as opposed to before (when it was all set to auto except CL timings of 10-10-10-26 and vCore was set to 1.35V). Now my bios an X6 1600T:
3.5Ghz 200x17.5 @1.4V, HTL 2600 Mhz, NB 3000 Mhz, CL 10-10-10-26-20-1T

side note: AMD Overdrive seems to have a great stability test.


----------



## hotrod717

Ram speed? I've tried 3 sets of ram and cannot get past 1808mhz. (1) Kingston HyperX 1600 - 1696mhz, (2) G.Skill Ripjaw X 2133- 1808mhz, Samsung 32nm 1600- 1776mhz. I've spent hours altering timings, voltage, cpu-nb voltage, nb, htt. Could it be a mobo issue or a subpar IMC. I have a up to date bios and board is supposed to be 1866 capable. Wondering if anyone else has had this trouble with their 960T. Have tried in 4 core and unlocked 6 core. Any thoughts? Have gotten excellent results regarding most other areas of overclocking this chip except corresponding ram speed.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Ram speed? I've tried 3 sets of ram and cannot get past 1808mhz. (1) Kingston HyperX 1600 - 1696mhz, (2) G.Skill Ripjaw X 2133- 1808mhz, Samsung 32nm 1600- 1776mhz. I've spent hours altering timings, voltage, cpu-nb voltage, nb, htt. Could it be a mobo issue or a subpar IMC. I have a up to date bios and board is supposed to be 1866 capable. Wondering if anyone else has had this trouble with their 960T. Have tried in 4 core and unlocked 6 core. Any thoughts? Have gotten excellent results regarding most other areas of overclocking this chip except corresponding ram speed.


My 960T (or motherboard) also did not quite like higher frequencies but I have no idea why it happens. I unfortunately don't have 1866 Mhz capable ram at the moment so I can't test if reach it.

side note: my board is rated for 2000 Mhz OC on the ram


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Ram speed? I've tried 3 sets of ram and cannot get past 1808mhz. (1) Kingston HyperX 1600 - 1696mhz, (2) G.Skill Ripjaw X 2133- 1808mhz, Samsung 32nm 1600- 1776mhz. I've spent hours altering timings, voltage, cpu-nb voltage, nb, htt. Could it be a mobo issue or a subpar IMC. I have a up to date bios and board is supposed to be 1866 capable. Wondering if anyone else has had this trouble with their 960T. Have tried in 4 core and unlocked 6 core. Any thoughts? Have gotten excellent results regarding most other areas of overclocking this chip except corresponding ram speed.


It's not a subpar IMC it's the IMC's limitations. The standard phenom ii's were rated for 1333mhz; the turban cores are rated for 1600mhz ram. Anything higher than that is NOT guaranteed and is, quite frankly pointless in all real world applications. Only your benchmarks will notice a difference.

Just because the board supports something, doesn't mean the rest of the technology does or is even up to date enough to support it.

My gigaybte supports ddr2 speed up to 1333, but in reality, nothing comes even close to it. There are select ram modules that CAN hit it, but the ddr2 IMC is limited to 1066, anything else can cause issues.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Ram speed? I've tried 3 sets of ram and cannot get past 1808mhz. (1) Kingston HyperX 1600 - 1696mhz, (2) G.Skill Ripjaw X 2133- 1808mhz, Samsung 32nm 1600- 1776mhz. I've spent hours altering timings, voltage, cpu-nb voltage, nb, htt. Could it be a mobo issue or a subpar IMC. I have a up to date bios and board is supposed to be 1866 capable. Wondering if anyone else has had this trouble with their 960T. Have tried in 4 core and unlocked 6 core. Any thoughts? Have gotten excellent results regarding most other areas of overclocking this chip except corresponding ram speed.


1800 is nice and more than enough
I have some Ripjaws X 2133 (8-9-8-24) too, and max. I hit was 1920 8-8-8-24. Sabertooth mobo


----------



## BadRobot

I'm using AOD's sensor readings while p95 is blend testing the unlocked 960t and it seems to be reading my temperature setting wrong. It says my MB temp is 0 and my CPU hasn't gone over 36*C during the test even though CPUID says its at 41*C. It doesn't sense the vDroop as well but it does show me the voltage I set in the bios instead of a slightly lower reading.
Still, great tool to test the stability of the system and change settings without rebooting.


----------



## mikey247

this is the most stable i could get mine at 6 cores hows it looking?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey247*
> 
> this is the most stable i could get mine at 6 cores hows it looking?


1.5V for 3.4GHz is HUGE !!!
I need 1.5V for 4.3GHz.


----------



## mikey247

i no its a pain i only need 1.42 for 4ghz wen its just at x4


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey247*
> 
> i no its a pain i only need 1.42 for 4ghz wen its just at x4


it looks like you have an..."almost " bad core(s) there.


----------



## mikey247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> it looks like you have an..."almost " bad core(s) there.


gona mess about some more see if i can get volts down a bit


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey247*
> 
> gona mess about some more see if i can get volts down a bit


make sure your RAM is @ correct speed, timings and voltage. some boards undervolt the RAM if AUTO is used


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey247*
> 
> gona mess about some more see if i can get volts down a bit


i am guessing your cpu cooler is having a hard time. what is it? your gflops should be around 60. most probably your system is throttling.


----------



## mikey247

i hav a corair h50 wen i run the test at standard it says about 60 im confused got my volts down to 1.42 stable now


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i am guessing your cpu cooler is having a hard time. what is it? your gflops should be around 60. most probably your system is throttling.


Yeah with x6 you should definitely get around 60 GFlops. I'm getting 58.33 in ~45s. I'm running it on 3.5Ghz @1.4V with vDroop making it go down to 1.33V


----------



## mikey247

strange ah well not sure wats going on


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey247*
> 
> i hav a corair h50 wen i run the test at standard it says about 60 im confused got my volts down to 1.42 stable now


just make sure the rest of the components are cooled as well. can't see the rest of your rig. pls. fill out the rig builder.

what is your mobo/ram?
__________________


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey247*
> 
> strange ah well not sure wats going on


Maybe it's the heat. My temps don't go over 46*C ever with all the tests I've ever tried so maybe that helps.

and as rdr09 says, link your mobo =) useful for us to know. I had to get tiny heatsinks to keep my VRM cooled better than nothing lol

Looking at your rig I'm guessing it HAS to be this one by ASRock
Like mine you will be advised to put heatsinks here ->  on the VRM part which regulate the voltages (right? yes, voltage regulator module). Heatsinks like these Zalman VGA heatsinks that have a sticky bit under them will do. When you do buy/install them follow what rdr09 said to me about them:
Quote:


> just be careful putting them on. do not let it touch any exposed solders and might short out the board. line them up nice and neat.
> 
> -get the heatsinks ready with the adhesives on them.
> 
> -run your motherboard first to warm it up, then shut it down completely
> 
> -ground yourself (touch the case), then install.
> 
> it will help to lay your pc on its side when installing. then, run your pc again to make sure the adhesive do its job (i mean stick to the vrms).


----------



## sjn456

User Name: sjn456
CPU: AMD 4x 960T
24/7 OC: 3.6 GHZ (18x Multiplier @ 1.4 V CPU voltage)
Max OC: 3.6 GHZ
Unlockable: 6 Cores
OS: Win7 Professional 64bit
RAM: 4 Gig DDR2 1066 Mhz
Motherboard: ASUS M4N72-E (Board is a couple years old but supports AM3. Does not support AM3+. Is an SLI board. No longer use SLI, but kind of expensive board at the time.)

I entered the overclock settings recommeded by Tom's hardware when 6 are unlocked. They said they could run stable at 3.6 GHz and 1.4 CPU voltage. I've done the same as recommended and computer is very stable. No problems what so ever with unlocking the 960T to 6 cores.

But, I was not successful in the past in unlocking a AMD 445 3 core to 4 cores. Computer would boot but crash after a few minutes when running 4 cores. I was hesitant to buy the AMD 960T because of my history with unlocking. I almost bought the 1045T for $20.00 more, which wasn't a black edition. I lucked out this time since I'm overclocking the 960T black edition and running 6 cores, which is about the eqiv to a AMD 1100T


----------



## mikey247

CPU
phenom II x4 960t
corespeed: 4 GHz
RAM
crucial ballistix elite 1600mhz
OS
windows 7 64 bit

Motherboard
asrock extreme3 970
Hard Drive
momentus xt 500gb

Graphics
hd 5870
Cooling
corsair h50


----------



## mikey247

ignore the corespeed that was wen it was at x4


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey247*
> 
> CPU
> Motherboard
> asrock extreme3 970


That bit ^^ to me it looks cooled well and coupled with the H50. I have my doubts on liquid cooling since I've seen just as good performance from chunky air coolers at lower prices. Granted my case has 2 intake and 1 exhaust fan and one of those specialized high airflow Noctua fans on the Scythe Mugen 2.
You say you get ~60*C when you use Intel Burn Test? I'm sure the H50 should do better than the Mugen


----------



## sjn456

Mikey,

Were you not able to unlock the 960T to 6 cores? I can't tell by your last two posts. I was not able to unlock an AMD 445 in the past from 3 to 4 cores. It would unlock okay but computer would crash after a few minutes. The 3 core was so cheap cost wise at the time I didn't care. This must have been a 4 core that didn't pass QA and made a 3 core. I was surpised I was able to run stable with the 960T unlocked to 6 cores, but it runs great even overclocked a bit.

Its possible your 960T may be a 1100T or some other 6 core that didn't pass QA and AMD made it to a 4 core.


----------



## The Fryer

i wish i could figure out what my true cpu temps are. everything reads them differently. i don't get it. i have core temp, Everest but the temp is off from what i see in the bios. i hate to setup core temp to what the bios says and have it be wrong and cook something. what should i do?


----------



## rdr09

Fryer,

I use hw monitor and speed fan. Try them. Now, unlock the core temps cannot be read.

__________________

just want to add. when our chips are locked the core temps are always reading a few degrees lower than the cpu temp you will notice. so, if your cpu temp is 55C loaded, for example, the core temps might read around 40 - 43 C. add 10C (yes, i add 10 on mine not sure about others), then they go up to 50 - 53C, which are still lower than the cpu temp. in other words, if the cpu temp do not go any higher than 62C, then you are not going to burn anything. however, there are other temps we still have to account for like the motherboard temp. mine stays around 40C.
__________________

here is an earlier discussion about the same topic . . .

Quote:
Originally Posted by dimwit13

so as of now, my 24/7 clocks are as follows.
unlock 6 core 1605T 3837.8 MHz (255.9 x 15) 1.392v
NB 2559 1.25v
HT stock
i dont know what my "core temps" are, due to the monitors i use not recognizing them-anyone know what will?
but my cpu temp is at 48c after prime.
i have been running this 24/7 for 2 weeks so as of now this is what i will keep.
i have just set the bios to default and see what i can get on a quad core. since it is all at default (i did turn off c&q and such) i can read the core temps-18c right now and the fans on my rad are at 1/2 speed
ambient temp is 63f.
-dimwit-
lol, i just went to close everything to start my oc and i forgot prime was running, so the 18c was with prime running for 30 minutes-not bad, that is ambient temp

dim,

core temp readings become disabled on any amd chip that unlocks. i've experienced this with a sempron, 2 tri-cores and my current one. just go by the cpu temp. check the difference between the cpu and core temps when the extra cores are locked (stock and overclocked) - use those as your reference.

for me 50C max is safe for winter.
Edited by rdr09 - Today at 8:53 pm


----------



## manching

hi folks. i'm just new to this club. please recommend a good am3+/am3 micro atx motherboard for this processor. thanks guys!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> It's not a subpar IMC it's the IMC's limitations. The standard phenom ii's were rated for 1333mhz; the turban cores are rated for 1600mhz ram. Anything higher than that is NOT guaranteed and is, quite frankly pointless in all real world applications. Only your benchmarks will notice a difference.
> Just because the board supports something, doesn't mean the rest of the technology does or is even up to date enough to support it.
> My gigaybte supports ddr2 speed up to 1333, but in reality, nothing comes even close to it. There are select ram modules that CAN hit it, but the ddr2 IMC is limited to 1066, anything else can cause issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> My 960T (or motherboard) also did not quite like higher frequencies but I have no idea why it happens. I unfortunately don't have 1866 Mhz capable ram at the moment so I can't test if reach it.
> side note: my board is rated for 2000 Mhz OC on the ram


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> 1800 is nice and more than enough
> I have some Ripjaws X 2133 (8-9-8-24) too, and max. I hit was 1920 8-8-8-24. Sabertooth mobo


Thanks for the responses. Been going nuts trying to get 1866. I understand real world applications won't benefit, but have been doing alot of benching. Was going for 18gb/s bandwidth. Got 17gb/s with Ripjaw x 2133 (1808mhz) without stripping down os. Actually my Samsung's did great in Cinebench 8-9-8-24-1t 1776mhz 1.5v Only could get 15 gb/s so far for bandwidth in Sandra with those though.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manching*
> 
> hi folks. i'm just new to this club. please recommend a good am3+/am3 micro atx motherboard for this processor. thanks guys!


going by egg, i can't find any to recommend. none of them are any good for overclocking, which is our chip is made for - imo. sorry.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625+600007943+600009017&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=22&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625+600138080+600009017&QksAutoSuggestion=&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Configurator=&IsNodeId=1&Subcategory=22&description=&hisInDesc=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&AdvancedSearch=1&srchInDesc=


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i can't find any to recommend. none of them are any good for overclocking, which is our chip is made for - imo. sorry.


this really p*ssed me off!!!
i wanted a good matx MB, BUT NOOOOOO nobody would make one.
you think they knew bulldozer was going to be a hot dud, and didnt want to put the effort into them.
i wonder if piledriver is any good, if they will come out with one. (they as in MB manufactures)
tis is a big reason i want to go with trinity for my next build-i want a kickass htpc.

-dimwit-

back to ocing-3700 quad.
this time i will save a setting in the bios, so if i get a crash, i dont have to go all the way from the begining-lol


----------



## rdr09

i remember last december Redwoodz showing me how to reach 4 and did it in about 10 minutes. i've seen a few runs by fellow members and i would like to share some of mine as well. as an amd chip our numbers are pretty close to remarkable. if only intel do not exists, we would all be on top of the world - lol.


----------



## iwhocorrupts

User Name: iwhocorrupts
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 4319Mhz @ 1.45v
Max OC: X6 4319Mhz @ 1.45v
Unlockable: X6

CPU-Z Validation Link


----------



## Amhro

few ppl have 1600T, i have 1605T, whats the difference between those two?


----------



## ozzy983

@rdr -- what's your highest stable? I see validations and some hyperpi's at 4.5, just wondering what you got ful stable.

1.55v isn't much, at least for me, I'd run that 24/7 without a problem, did on my kuma and it worked fine.

After work and all, i really only use the pc for a few hours at a time, so I'm not concerned.

I think I finally hit the limits of this board, lol.

The processor dies out at 4.678mhz with 1 core. It goes about the same with 2 cores -- doesn't matter which 2.

After I enable 1 or 2 more cores, voltage required starts to climb. Not as bad with 3 as with 4, but still there. The problem is with each additional core, 3,4,5 and 6, the cpu maxes 100mhz less.

Not a huge deal, but those are my findings after WAY too much experimentation.

I don't use 6 cores, no point. Nothing i do benefits in the slightest from it. Even the once in a blue encode (WMM) doesn't multi-thread.

The system is slower (generally) with 2 cores. I can feel it. It's not with 3, and 4 I certainly can't tell.

But, the extra 100mhz doesn't mean much to me, so i'll leave it probably around 4.3, since that seems to be the max prime stable.

4388mhz works with 4 cores but will not prime for more than 2 seconds (lockup) with 4 cores.

It's not a voltage issue, because I've tried up to 1.7v (yeah, I'm maverick like that), lol. PC out of case, haven't used a case in years, and it sits next to the window. Just open it up and my cpu temps down 10c.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manching*
> 
> hi folks. i'm just new to this club. please recommend a good am3+/am3 micro atx motherboard for this processor. thanks guys!


What side specifications do you want? Sata3 or sata2, ps/2 connection, dvi/hdmi/vga output, usb 3 or 2?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> User Name: iwhocorrupts
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X6 4319Mhz @ 1.45v
> Max OC: X6 4319Mhz @ 1.45v
> Unlockable: X6
> CPU-Z Validation Link


Woah! Nice Gigaflops.. Makes me want to scrap my Core 2 Quad for $200 with the mobo ram and CPU.. (and cooler). Save up $120 and get a AM3+ build.. Knowing this i'd probably get a 4 core only.. And it probably wouldn't OC very well.. i5 2500k is alot at the moment here, so is the board i'd want!








Probably looking at $320 or so with board + ram + cpu. Or $450+ with i5 + board and ram..


----------



## BadRobot

Yea all the mATX boards I've seen all have 4+1 phase power thingie and usually miss out on better cooling on the NB, SB, and VRM. I only have a mATX case so I had to choose from those boards.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Yeah with x6 you should definitely get around 60 GFlops. I'm getting 58.33 in ~45s. I'm running it on 3.5Ghz @1.4V with vDroop making it go down to 1.33V


For a reference, my 1090t was doing 66gflops at 3600mhz on auto voltage. Cpu-nb was 2600 again on stock voltage because my board didn't have cpu-nb voltage.

Btw, seriously, you are risking data corruption with HTT link speed above stock. 1 gpu 1 cpu rigs will never saturate 1000 mhz htlink







Even 2 gpu won't reach 1000mhz. So no need for it to be high as 2400 or 2600.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> For a reference, my 1090t was doing 66gflops at 3600mhz on auto voltage. Cpu-nb was 2600 again on stock voltage because my board didn't have cpu-nb voltage.
> Btw, seriously, you are risking data corruption with HTT link speed above stock. 1 gpu 1 cpu rigs will never saturate 1000 mhz htlink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even 2 gpu won't reach 1000mhz. So no need for it to be high as 2400 or 2600.


teehee ^^ guess i'll turn it down lol. I just like seeing large numbers.

edit: there, set back down to stock 2000 HTLink and while I was at it I set the RAM back up to 1333Mhz CL9 which is what it's rated for.
while I was at it windows froze in the stress test so I decided to kick it back down to an x4 @3.8Ghz


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> @rdr -- what's your highest stable? I see validations and some hyperpi's at 4.5, just wondering what you got ful stable.
> 1.55v isn't much, at least for me, I'd run that 24/7 without a problem, did on my kuma and it worked fine.
> After work and all, i really only use the pc for a few hours at a time, so I'm not concerned.
> I think I finally hit the limits of this board, lol.
> The processor dies out at 4.678mhz with 1 core. It goes about the same with 2 cores -- doesn't matter which 2.
> After I enable 1 or 2 more cores, voltage required starts to climb. Not as bad with 3 as with 4, but still there. The problem is with each additional core, 3,4,5 and 6, the cpu maxes 100mhz less.
> Not a huge deal, but those are my findings after WAY too much experimentation.
> I don't use 6 cores, no point. Nothing i do benefits in the slightest from it. Even the once in a blue encode (WMM) doesn't multi-thread.
> The system is slower (generally) with 2 cores. I can feel it. It's not with 3, and 4 I certainly can't tell.
> But, the extra 100mhz doesn't mean much to me, so i'll leave it probably around 4.3, since that seems to be the max prime stable.
> 4388mhz works with 4 cores but will not prime for more than 2 seconds (lockup) with 4 cores.
> It's not a voltage issue, because I've tried up to 1.7v (yeah, I'm maverick like that), lol. PC out of case, haven't used a case in years, and it sits next to the window. Just open it up and my cpu temps down 10c.


ozzy,

my highest stable is 4GHz @ 4 & 6. I just left it at 6 as shown in my sig. never ran prime at higher freq. when i see my idle above 30 i know my cooler will not be able to manage below 50, which is the standard i set for my rig. come summer i would not need to make adjustments. my wife uses this for photoshop and seems to perform as fast as my old rig (i7 950). i did some tests and my games never crashed at 4.2 or 4.4 both at 4 and 6 with temps reaching 55 at times depending on the ambient.

my goal is to match the performance of my old rig (4GHz) and i think i did with the 960T unlocked and set at 4.2Ghz. but ill settled for 4GHz.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Yea all the mATX boards I've seen all have 4+1 phase power thingie and usually miss out on better cooling on the NB, SB, and VRM. I only have a mATX case so I had to choose from those boards.


Or maverick it and go with no case. Just put the motherboard on a box with a few fans blowing on or around key components and call it a day.









That's what I do. Gave up on cases a long time ago. Just make sure it's not in a "spill zone", and you'll be golden.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ozzy,
> my highest stable is 4GHz @ 4 & 6. I just left it at 6 as shown in my sig. never ran prime at higher freq. when i see my idle above 30 i know my cooler will not be able to manage below 50, which is the standard i set for my rig. come summer i would not need to make adjustments. my wife uses this for photoshop and seems to perform as fast as my old rig (i7 950). i did some tests and my games never crashed at 4.2 or 4.4 both at 4 and 6 with temps reaching 55 at times depending on the ambient.
> my goal is to match the performance of my old rig (4GHz) and i think i did with the 960T unlocked and set at 4.2Ghz. but ill settled for 4GHz.


I'd think the i7 would be faster than the 960 either way, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikey247*
> 
> this is the most stable i could get mine at 6 cores hows it looking?


that's not looking so hot..especially the gflops..
unlocked..you should be getting 70-ish
voltage is way high,too
be sure all 6 cores are enabled in task manager..
and..do you have win7 sp1?


----------



## mikey247

ok thanks guys i hav figured it out i hav throttling enabled in the bios at 85% so i diabled it im so dum lately i the whole going from intel to amd has messed with my head thanks for all the help guys will post wen i get my oc and unlock sorted out


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> few ppl have 1600T, i have 1605T, whats the difference between those two?


i think it turns to 1600 at 4 GHz and higher. Weird, thus the name of the club.


----------



## ozzy983

I try to stay away from linpack tests on an AMD processor. It's optimized for Intel processors. Ever wonder why AMD cpu's get so hot during the tests, yet no other application ever comes close to it?

I prefer to either use hyper pi 32mb or y-cruncher for raw cpu tests.

Much better assessment.


----------



## dimwit13

hey guys, i have a quick question.
when you OC via AI Suite or AOD and get a bad OC, does it blue screen/crash/freeze, the same way it does when you OC via the bios?
or does it just reset itself to last stable settings?
the reason i ask is, i only OC through the bios, so i dont know.
thanx

-dimwit-

and the friggin lasagna is better 2 days later-lol


----------



## manching

Quote:


> hi folks. i'm just new to this club. please recommend a good am3+/am3 micro atx motherboard for this processor. thanks guys!


Quote:


> What side specifications do you want? Sata3 or sata2, ps/2 connection, dvi/hdmi/vga output, usb 3 or 2?


sata 3, usb 3, mild to heavy heavy overclocking. i was thinking of this:

asrock 890gm pro3 r2.0


----------



## PuntyMario

hello i just got my 960t today from ncix and i placed it in my msi 790fx gd70 mobo and went to unlock cpu core but when i went under acc it only shows 4 cores and i cant find an option to show the other 2. im on bios 1.h

can someone help?

Edit: well cancel that one. it magically just unlocked although in the process windows is a little odd right now. the time reset and msn isnt loading my contacts


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> hey guys, i have a quick question.
> when you OC via AI Suite or AOD and get a bad OC, does it blue screen/crash/freeze, the same way it does when you OC via the bios?
> or does it just reset itself to last stable settings?
> the reason i ask is, i only OC through the bios, so i dont know.
> thanx
> -dimwit-
> and the friggin lasagna is better 2 days later-lol


Same way. Its good if you get an error(P95), you can adjust your settings and try them, dont have to restart.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manching*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> hi folks. i'm just new to this club. please recommend a good am3+/am3 micro atx motherboard for this processor. thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What side specifications do you want? Sata3 or sata2, ps/2 connection, dvi/hdmi/vga output, usb 3 or 2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sata 3, usb 3, mild to heavy heavy overclocking. i was thinking of this:
> asrock 890gm pro3 r2.0
Click to expand...

My HTPC mobo. Love it !!
I put heatsinks on VRMs, small fan, 80mm, to cool them and the NB heatsink(NB gets hot) -> OCed my 980 @ 4.2GHz.


----------



## PuntyMario

alright add me to the club
User Name: PuntyMario
CPU: AMD Phenom ll x6 1605T
24/7 OC: 3 ghz
Max OC: havent tested yet
Unlockable: yes


----------



## JaffAWooD

User Name: JaffAWooD
CPU: AMD 1600T X6 Zosma
24/7 OC: 3.4 X6
Max OC: 3.8 X6
Unlockable: Yeah baby!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ozzy,
> my highest stable is 4GHz @ 4 & 6. I just left it at 6 as shown in my sig. never ran prime at higher freq. when i see my idle above 30 i know my cooler will not be able to manage below 50, which is the standard i set for my rig. come summer i would not need to make adjustments. my wife uses this for photoshop and seems to perform as fast as my old rig (i7 950). i did some tests and my games never crashed at 4.2 or 4.4 both at 4 and 6 with temps reaching 55 at times depending on the ambient.
> my goal is to match the performance of my old rig (4GHz) and i think i did with the 960T unlocked and set at 4.2Ghz. but ill settled for 4GHz.


yes, the i7 is faster with HT on. can't see the difference for everyday tasks, though. bench - i lose about 200 pts in 3D Mark 11. the thing is, i can't seem to oc my gpu with my current rig as high as the x58. plus the x58 uses tri-channel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaffAWooD*
> 
> User Name: JaffAWooD
> CPU: AMD 1600T X6 Zosma
> 24/7 OC: 3.4 X6
> Max OC: 3.8 X6
> Unlockable: Yeah baby!


Jaff,

try this 4GHz setting for quad . . .

- go back to bios and set everything to default
- disable the following - C1E, Turbo, HT, Cool & Quiet, and if you have Turbo V - disable it.
- set your vcore to 1.38v or 1.4v (try 1.38 first)
- raise your Multiplier to 20
- the fsb should be at 200
- save and exit.

Watch your temp using hw monitor.

if that works, then turn on acc or unlock mode but you may have to bump the vcore around 1.42v (mine does - some others can get it lower).


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manching*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> hi folks. i'm just new to this club. please recommend a good am3+/am3 micro atx motherboard for this processor. thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What side specifications do you want? Sata3 or sata2, ps/2 connection, dvi/hdmi/vga output, usb 3 or 2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sata 3, usb 3, mild to heavy heavy overclocking. i was thinking of this:
> asrock 890gm pro3 r2.0
Click to expand...

Yes it looks like a good board but it'll probably be a 4+1 phase power design which (as others have said) is not good enough if you're planning for 6 cores or extreme overclocks. someone correct me if I'm wrong. I changed the picture so you see where to add heatsinks if you're going for higher OC'ing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, the i7 is faster with HT on. can't see the difference for everyday tasks, though. bench - i lose about 200 pts in 3D Mark 11. the thing is, i can't seem to oc my gpu with my current rig as high as the x58. plus the x58 uses tri-channel.
> Jaff,
> try this 4GHz setting for quad . . .
> - go back to bios and set everything to default
> - disable the following - C1E, Turbo, HT, Cool & Quiet, and if you have Turbo V - disable it.
> - set your vcore to 1.38v or 1.4v (try 1.38 first)
> - raise your Multiplier to 20
> - the fsb should be at 200
> - save and exit.
> Watch your temp using hw monitor.
> if that works, then turn on acc or unlock mode but you may have to bump the vcore around 1.42v (mine does - some others can get it lower).


200x20 @1.38 or 1.4V should do it yep. In my sig you see 1.52V but I managed to get it down to 1.48-1.5V while still being stable.


----------



## dimwit13

here is my 6 core 3800 IBT-


add me please.
as of now-
User Name: dimwit13
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 3837 @ 1.4v
24/7 OC: X4 4304 @ 1.5v
Max OC: they are as above for now, will push for max OC later
Unlockable: X6

-dimwit-


----------



## bigberry

Hi there, first post and all that









Add another member to the club. I managed to unlock the 2 extra cores no problem but I currently have them disabled.

I havent tried prime95 or intel burntest to test stability. Just an hour on amd overdrive and some Skyrim and all was well. I havent done much on the overclocking front only bumped the multi up a bit to x18 Ithink. So ive no idea what the max overclock is.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> here is my 6 core 3800 IBT-
> 
> add me please.
> as of now-
> User Name: dimwit13
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X6 3837 @ 1.4v
> 24/7 OC: X4 4304 @ 1.5v
> Max OC: they are as above for now, will push for max OC later
> Unlockable: X6
> -dimwit-


44 - nice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigberry*
> 
> Hi there, first post and all that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add another member to the club. I managed to unlock the 2 extra cores no problem but I currently have them disabled.
> I havent tried prime95 or intel burntest to test stability. Just an hour on amd overdrive and some Skyrim and all was well. I havent done much on the overclocking front only bumped the multi up a bit to x18 Ithink. So ive no idea what the max overclock is.


aside from the price, what made you pick the 960T?

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## bigberry

Thanks for the welcome.

Why did I choose the 960T ? Budget, plus I like to shoot for the underdog







I couldnt afford an X6 and the similiarly priced 955BEs dried up so for a roll of the dice for a 6 core with unlocked multipliers its a pretty nice chip.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 44 - nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aside from the price, what made you pick the 960T?
> Welcome to OCN!


I'm curious on this too. It seems, despite the fact that it's an x4, a lot of people are buying them. More so than I would have expected.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 44 - nice.


i only have my rad fans at half speed too.
i might drop my ram and try for a higher OC.

-dimwit-

well i just order a 32" lcd, wifi sony blu ray player, 16gig micro sd card and a wireless mouse from newegg. (the wife needed a new mouse for her laptop, so i threw in a couple other things-lol)
i got a recertified blu ray for $100, free shipping.
i bought the same model, new, and like it, so i picked one up for the bedroom, the tv too.
it is a spectra, nothing special, but it should be fine.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigberry*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> Why did I choose the 960T ? Budget, plus I like to shoot for the underdog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt afford an X6 and the similiarly priced 955BEs dried up so for a roll of the dice for a 6 core with unlocked multipliers its a pretty nice chip.


welcome to the club/thread.
great chip.
i have mine stable as a 6 core at 3.8** and as a 4 core at 4.3** and i havent really sat down to do any fine tuning.
the hex is at 1.4v and the quad is at 1.5v

-dimwit-


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> *User Name:* BadRobot
> *CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T
> *24/7 OC:* 3,630 Mhz @1.392V (1.406 in BIOS)
> *Max OC:* N/A
> *Unlockable:* Can boot into windows, untested for stability as x6.
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T
> *24/7 OC:* 3.8 Ghz @200x19 on 1.48V
> *Max OC:* 3.8 Ghz @200x19
> *Unlockable:* Can boot into windows, untested for stability as x6.
Click to expand...

I'd like to update my membership with:
*CPU:* Phenom II x4 960T/ x6 1600T
*24/7 OC:* 3.8 Ghz x4
*Max OC:* 4 Ghz x4
*Unlockable:* 3.5 Ghz x6


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> I try to stay away from linpack tests on an AMD processor. It's optimized for Intel processors. Ever wonder why AMD cpu's get so hot during the tests, yet no other application ever comes close to it?
> I prefer to either use hyper pi 32mb or y-cruncher for raw cpu tests.
> Much better assessment.


That's not AMD specific, same on Intel too. It's around 5-10c higher than prime95.


----------



## dimwit13

new max 6 core OC-


when you guy say "max OC" is this a stable OC or just to boot into windows and cpuz validation?

-dimwit-


----------



## IOSEFINI

Dimwit, use "Very High"(or "Maximum") instead of "Standard" --> IntelBurn
Overclock the CPU/NB clock too !!! In this case Intelburn is not good, use P95 blend
CPU voltage , almost 1.50V, seems high to me. I need that voltage for 4.3GHz


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> new max 6 core OC-
> 
> when you guy say "max OC" is this a stable OC or just to boot into windows and cpuz validation?
> -dimwit-


Max to me is max stable, but others consider it highest value that you can validate at. Much like stability, it's subjective.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Dimwit, use "Very High"(or "Maximum") instead of "Standard" --> IntelBurn
> Overclock the CPU/NB clock too !!! In this case Intelburn is not good, use P95 blend
> CPU voltage , almost 1.50V, seems high to me. I need that voltage for 4.3GHz


wasnt sure what to use with IBT, i have seen standard and very high, so i went with standard, now i will try the others.
well, i have stated in my other posts,( but who wants to read all these pages, not me-lol) that i cant get my NB above 2200 with out a crash. the only way i can get it above that, is with a bus OC.
do you mean a NB OC isnt good to test with IBT and should test with prime?
speaking of prime, do i run the blend test?

as for the 1.5v.
i havent tried any lower, but i will, i go high then lower
i had a Dr appt. so i had to take off for a while, so i just started messing with it again.
i cant just sit and get 1 OC fine tuned, i have to mess with it locked, unlocked, multi, bus, ram, etc... it takes time-lol i get to a point when it crashes, reset it to default and try something different.
my plan, when done, is to have 4 bios presets, max hex multi, max hex bus, max quad multi and max quad bus, and if i get crazy bored, i will do it all with 1333/1600/max ram speeds. i am sure glad i havent done meth it 25 years, or i would never leave this machine, MY PRECIOUS!!!!-lmao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Max to me is max stable, but others consider it highest value that you can validate at. Much like stability, it's subjective.


max to me is stable also.
maybe we can call a max boot and validation something different?

-dimwit-


----------



## dimwit13

my page, stay off-lol
ok, so i ran IBT at very high-



uh so what does IBT do/stress-lol

so my temps went to 54c, not real happy, but i am at 1.5v
question: if i run this at the same settings but only as a quad, would/should the temps be the same?

-dimwit-

oh and thanks IOSEFINI, now i have to start all over again, because i used standard last time-lol

what about prime-which test?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> my page, stay off-lol
> ok, so i ran IBT at very high-
> 
> uh so what does IBT do/stress-lol
> so my temps went to 54c, not real happy, but i am at 1.5v
> question: if i run this at the same settings but only as a quad, would/should the temps be the same?
> -dimwit-
> oh and thanks IOSEFINI, now i have to start all over again, because i used standard last time-lol
> what about prime-which test?


As a quad, your CPU temp should be lower

As for P95, ... when it starts is @ blend by default, but since you have 8gigs of RAM, you have to do a "custom" test
...so check "custom" --> Memory in use - type 4100. Thats like half of your installed RAM
I use to change the "Time to run each FFT" @ 5, and run it for 3-4 hours, 'til FFT lenght will be 1024 again

IBT is good for CPU and RAM, but if you overclock the CPU/NB, IBT can't test that.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> As a quad, your CPU temp should be lower
> As for P95, ... when it starts is @ blend by default, but since you have 8gigs of RAM, you have to do a "custom" test
> ...so check "custom" --> Memory in use - type 4100. Thats like half of your installed RAM
> I use to change the "Time to run each FFT" @ 5, and run it for 3-4 hours, 'til FFT lenght will be 1024 again
> IBT is good for CPU and RAM, but if you overclock the CPU/NB, IBT can't test that.


back to the drawing board-lol

thanks for the info.

-dimwit-


----------



## dimwit13

so, which is better to run?
prime or IBT for cpu/ram?
both?

-dimwit-

i said this was my page


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> so, which is better to run?
> prime or IBT for cpu/ram?
> both?
> -dimwit-
> i said this was my page


I run both IBT and P95.
IBT for 5 -10 runs
P95 ...as I said before,

If you think that you need "better" (live) help with your OC, PM me


----------



## toothman

man iosefini what kind of case do you fit all the hardware in


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> man iosefini what kind of case do you fit all the hardware in


3 Lian-Li full towers
1 Lian-Li mid tower
1 Antec 180
1 Moncaso 972 (HTPC)
1 Zalman 160XT (HTPC)
1 Silverstone CW-03 (HTPC)


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> I'm curious on this too. It seems, despite the fact that it's an x4, a lot of people are buying them. More so than I would have expected.


It's probably because you get a) a quad core and b) 50/50 chance that its a hexacore. Well probably not 50/50 but definitely a chance to unlock into a stable x6.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> It's probably because you get a) a quad core and b) 50/50 chance that its a hexacore. Well probably not 50/50 but definitely a chance to unlock into a stable x6.


From what I've seen, I'd say its close to 70% to get 6 cores. It's stupid high, almost makes you wonder if AMD did it deliberately to pump some life into it. Wouldn't suprise me too, if they just take functioning 6 cores and disable 2 to meet demands as well.


----------



## freax0r69

Hello my AMD Comrades,

I'm the proud owner of a shiny new AMD Phenom II 960T Zosma 95W TDP processor! Here is my situation:

I'd like to properly exploit the OC potential of this CPU, but I have some hardware constraints. Here's what I'm working with.

Windows XP SP2 with SP3 Registry trick to play GTA IV








Rosewill RP550 PSU with 35A on the 12v rail
Coolermaster HyperTX2
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H Rev 1.0, BIOS version Updated to F12B to support Phenom II
Wintec AMPx 3GB DDR2 800 PC6400 (3 sticks)
Shiny new XFX HD 6870 2gb (with free Dirt3!!)
WD 500GB 7200 RPM SATA
Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS Gamer
DVD-ROM Drive
DVD-RW Drive
3.5 Inch Floppy Drive
Kingwin Large ATX Aluminum case with 2x intake fans in the front, top intake fan, 2x rear exhaust fans and dual Hard Drive cooling fans.

I would greatly appreciate any advice on how to properly set up the mighty 960T Zosma core! I was previously running an AMD X2 6000+ Windsor core 89W TDP stock at 3.1 GHZ, which I was then able to overclock to 3.35GHZ per core using the Hyper TX2 cooler. I achieved the overclock by OC'ing the FSB to 224 and the multiplier was at 15, the HT link was set down to 4x instead of 5x. I think the ram was slightly over 800mhz at the setting, or slightly less... I can't really remember and I suck at math. Please give me your best advice on how to overclock this baby and how to set a proper HT link speed! I will share my experiences and provide performance data for FSX, ARMA II, Lockon Flaming Cliffs, GTA IV and Dirt 3! Thank you all very much in advance!

-Freax0r


----------



## rdr09

freax,

1. make sure you have the right bios version - F12B . . .

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2758

2. i would not recommend overclocking with that mobo

3. mobo might unlock your chip but i would not recommend you doing that either.

mobo might fry if you do 2 and/or 3. sorry.

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> From what I've seen, I'd say its close to 70% to get 6 cores. It's stupid high, almost makes you wonder if AMD did it deliberately to pump some life into it. Wouldn't suprise me too, if they just take functioning 6 cores and disable 2 to meet demands as well.


Well let's not forget...this is only a small percentage of the people who bought it ^^ I bought it with the intention of finding out if it works as an x6. Lucky for me it did. Before I got the cpu delivered I already registered here and posted a post


----------



## AuralViolations

Hello

Just got my parts in over the weekend and built yesterday - so far loving it(mostly). First desktop I have built in 10+years.

Spent the day overclocking/trying to:

Able to unlock to an X6 and run at 3779.9 for 2 hours of prime95 and a run of 3dmark(my second best of the day) - bus @ 110, votages on auto

It used a good bit more power than I would like, so I thought i would run 4 cores for everyday use - but I am having trouble getting stability WITHOUT having my multiplier drop to 11 or 11.5. I have all settings in the bios involving power management off, I have tried changing almost all settings except memory settings(little lost on that).

I've read the majority of the thread and will get to the rest after work tomorrow, but thought I would ask in case I am missing something obvious.

Thanks!


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuralViolations*
> 
> Hello
> Just got my parts in over the weekend and built yesterday - so far loving it(mostly). First desktop I have built in 10+years.
> Spent the day overclocking/trying to:
> Able to unlock to an X6 and run at 3779.9 for 2 hours of prime95 and a run of 3dmark(my second best of the day) - bus @ 110, votages on auto
> It used a good bit more power than I would like, so I thought i would run 4 cores for everyday use - but I am having trouble getting stability WITHOUT having my multiplier drop to 11 or 11.5. I have all settings in the bios involving power management off, I have tried changing almost all settings except memory settings(little lost on that).
> I've read the majority of the thread and will get to the rest after work tomorrow, but thought I would ask in case I am missing something obvious.
> Thanks!


You say you have to drop your multiplier. Does that mean that the stock 200x15 is unstable for you? or have you increased the clock frequency? Post the settings you have for the x6 and x4, your motherboard, and ram so this thread can help you out









edit: to anyone else...my RAM is now set to 800Mhz with 9-9-9-28. I believe I had it stable at 6-6-6-22 but should I try to get it to what it's rated for which is 1333Mhz 9-9-9-28 or stick to CL6?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> From what I've seen, I'd say its close to 70% to get 6 cores. It's stupid high, almost makes you wonder if AMD did it deliberately to pump some life into it. Wouldn't suprise me too, if they just take functioning 6 cores and disable 2 to meet demands as well.


In light of AMDs recent FX failure, many consumers and enthusiasts alike are purchasing 960Ts because of their price/performance ratio just think back when the 955s were so popular for the same price point. Thanks to the FX failure many people like I said are defaulting to something that's just as good (if not better in many ways) and because it fit's their wallet instead of getting a $250+ processor (Intel included in that pricing). Shall I mention the previously stated Unlock to X6 percentage? In the end it really is a large marketing ploy by AMD but hey I'm glad I got caught up in that ploy because the 960T is still the best processor I've ever owned.

On another note this processor reminds me of the Phenom II 555 X2 that would unlock to an X4 and man was that thing a beast. Performance wise that chip was very much like this 960T being that again 70% of chips would unlock to X4 and they would all hit 4.0Ghz with relatively low Vcore.









EDIT:

ZOMG! Look at this post number.


----------



## mongoro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> In light of AMDs recent FX failure, many consumers and enthusiasts alike are purchasing 960Ts because of their price/performance ratio just think back when the 955s were so popular for the same price point. Thanks to the FX failure many people like I said are defaulting to something that's just as good (if not better in many ways) and because it fit's their wallet instead of getting a $250+ processor (Intel included in that pricing). Shall I mention the previously stated Unlock to X6 percentage? In the end it really is a large marketing ploy by AMD but hey I'm glad I got caught up in that ploy because the 960T is still the best processor I've ever owned.
> On another note this processor reminds me of the Phenom II 555 X2 that would unlock to an X4 and man was that thing a beast. Performance wise that chip was very much like this 960T being that again 70% of chips would unlock to X4 and they would all hit 4.0Ghz with relatively low Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ZOMG! Look at this post number.


Agreed!


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> You say you have to drop your multiplier. Does that mean that the stock 200x15 is unstable for you? or have you increased the clock frequency? Post the settings you have for the x6 and x4, your motherboard, and ram so this thread can help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: to anyone else...my RAM is now set to 800Mhz with 9-9-9-28. I believe I had it stable at 6-6-6-22 but should I try to get it to what it's rated for which is 1333Mhz 9-9-9-28 or stick to CL6?


Once you're happy with the processor speed and know it works, then you can start increasing the memory back toward 1333. Personally, I'd probably use the 5.33 multiplier (1066) and then use the HTT to overclock it after that. You would probably get the best overall performance that way. Plus, you'd have the options for the lower latency associated with 1066, which might work well up to 1200 mhz or so.

Normally my ram is set to 1066 @ 5-5-5-15-23; but I can run it at 1066 @ 267mhz HTT @ 5-4-4-12-20. Not a huge difference in either speed or performance, but it looks cooler on paper.









Plus then I get the added benefits of the slightly increased NB (works good up to about 3150 or so).


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> In light of AMDs recent FX failure, many consumers and enthusiasts alike are purchasing 960Ts because of their price/performance ratio just think back when the 955s were so popular for the same price point. Thanks to the FX failure many people like I said are defaulting to something that's just as good (if not better in many ways) and because it fit's their wallet instead of getting a $250+ processor (Intel included in that pricing). Shall I mention the previously stated Unlock to X6 percentage? In the end it really is a large marketing ploy by AMD but hey I'm glad I got caught up in that ploy because the 960T is still the best processor I've ever owned.
> On another note this processor reminds me of the Phenom II 555 X2 that would unlock to an X4 and man was that thing a beast. Performance wise that chip was very much like this 960T being that again 70% of chips would unlock to X4 and they would all hit 4.0Ghz with relatively low Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ZOMG! Look at this post number.


What happened to the FX cpus? and omg, he is the son of satan D: we're doooooooooooooomed!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Once you're happy with the processor speed and know it works, then you can start increasing the memory back toward 1333. Personally, I'd probably use the 5.33 multiplier (1066) and then use the HTT to overclock it after that. You would probably get the best overall performance that way. Plus, you'd have the options for the lower latency associated with 1066, which might work well up to 1200 mhz or so.
> Normally my ram is set to 1066 @ 5-5-5-15-23; but I can run it at 1066 @ 267mhz HTT @ 5-4-4-12-20. Not a huge difference in either speed or performance, but it looks cooler on paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus then I get the added benefits of the slightly increased NB (works good up to about 3150 or so).


The cpu's reference clock for me somehow generates instant failures in p95 when its above 210 x ##. Using AOD's tuning utility it tested fine until it got to 211x19 which is where it froze or bsod'ed. Curses :C

edit: at 205x18.5 with 1.425V it's showing the most promise of being stable. memory is set to 1066 8-8-8-26-26
edit: wow! all workers fail at the same time XD 215x17.5 @1.4V, DRAM 6-6-6-22-27-1T....what I changed was the ram from 8-8-8-24-27


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> What happened to the FX cpus? and omg, he is the son of satan D: we're doooooooooooooomed!!
> The cpu's reference clock for me somehow generates instant failures in p95 when its above 210 x ##. Using AOD's tuning utility it tested fine until it got to 211x19 which is where it froze or bsod'ed. Curses :C
> edit: at 205x18.5 with 1.425V it's showing the most promise of being stable. memory is set to 1066 8-8-8-26-26


As for what happened to the FX Line, Their design is flawed because they obtain little to no performance gains over their predecessors even at extreme clocks (EX: 5000Mhz) and they failed to live up to their stated expectations. AMD themselves touted that even the FX-6100 X6 would gain a marginal gain over the 2500K at stock clocks. The FX CPU line is overpriced for it's performance zone and don't even get me started on the quad-core variants they felt necessary to release.









For $125 I got a processor capable of performing (if not out performing) a $250 processor that was touted to be the best CPU they ever created. not to mention a 70% chance of gaining two extra cores that windows and other operating systems abound has the capability of scheduling tasks per thread correctly. Seriously, who releases a processor without testing for these kinds of problems and what kind of professional company smothers a lie in the faces of their rival company and then reels in dismay at the public opinion they received. AMD reminds me of a kid whom just lied to their parents for the first time only to be caught with their hand in the cookie jar a moment later.

Anyways, that being said I still think their Phenom II processors are the best out there for price/performance ratio for 75% of people that own or want a good computer. I love AMD because of the good price points they create for people like myself. Despite AMDs recent failure I still love my AMD system very much and wouldn't change my mind in an instant. Another thing I'd like to point out is that the FX line really isn't all that bad for people like myself either it's just I don't want to use a product that has been tainted by the lies of it's parent company like it was and rather contribute to the Phenom line further by saying they should continue the PH line and come out with the Phenom III line already. (Just imagine X8 or x10 Phenoms







)


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> As for what happened to the FX Line, Their design is flawed because they obtain little to no performance gains over their predecessors even at extreme clocks (EX: 5000Mhz) and they failed to live up to their stated expectations. AMD themselves touted that even the FX-6100 X6 would gain a marginal gain over the 2500K at stock clocks. The FX CPU line is overpriced for it's performance zone and don't even get me started on the quad-core variants they felt necessary to release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $125 I got a processor capable of performing (if not out performing) a $250 processor that was touted to be the best CPU they ever created. not to mention a 70% chance of gaining two extra cores that windows and other operating systems abound has the capability of scheduling tasks per thread correctly. Seriously, who releases a processor without testing for these kinds of problems and what kind of professional company smothers a lie in the faces of their rival company and then reels in dismay at the public opinion they received. AMD reminds me of a kid whom just lied to their parents for the first time only to be caught with their hand in the cookie jar a moment later.
> Anyways, that being said I still think their Phenom II processors are the best out there for price/performance ratio for 75% of people that own or want a good computer. I love AMD because of the good price points they create for people like myself. Despite AMDs recent failure I still love my AMD system very much and wouldn't change my mind in an instant. Another thing I'd like to point out is that the FX line really isn't all that bad for people like myself either it's just I don't want to use a product that has been tainted by the lies of it's parent company like it was and rather contribute to the Phenom line further by saying they should continue the PH line and come out with the Phenom III line already. (Just imagine X8 or x10 Phenoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


The one thing I want to see most over x8 or x10 phenoms is games/applications being able to use the extra threads efficiently let alone seeing a noticeable difference between 3 and 4Ghz that is not in the benchmarks only ^^
My bottleneck on this pc lies with the HD 6670 I have (which was meant for crossfire with the A8-3850...that failed badly as no game I had felt like supporting crossfire).


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> The one thing I want to see most over x8 or x10 phenoms is games/applications being able to use the extra threads efficiently let alone seeing a noticeable difference between 3 and 4Ghz that is not in the benchmarks only ^^
> My bottleneck on this pc lies with the HD 6670 I have (which was meant for crossfire with the A8-3850...that failed badly as no game I had felt like supporting crossfire).


Agreed, But you must say that X8 and X10 phenoms would be sweet.









and I would like to add that I do not mean to insult FX owners as they are still decent chips.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> my page, stay off-lol
> ok, so i ran IBT at very high-
> 
> uh so what does IBT do/stress-lol
> so my temps went to 54c, not real happy, but i am at 1.5v
> question: if i run this at the same settings but only as a quad, would/should the temps be the same?
> -dimwit-
> oh and thanks IOSEFINI, now i have to start all over again, because i used standard last time-lol
> what about prime-which test?


Actually, 54c on ibt at 1.5v with 6 cores is not bad. Should be lower on prime95 and even lower on daily usage and games.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> The one thing I want to see most over x8 or x10 phenoms is games/applications being able to use the extra threads efficiently let alone seeing a noticeable difference between 3 and 4Ghz that is not in the benchmarks only ^^
> My bottleneck on this pc lies with the HD 6670 I have (which was meant for crossfire with the A8-3850...that failed badly as no game I had felt like supporting crossfire).


I'd love to see processors that have individual core voltage controls -- would be great for overclocking and underclocking.


----------



## AuralViolations

Quote:


> You say you have to drop your multiplier. Does that mean that the stock 200x15 is unstable for you? or have you increased the clock frequency? Post the settings you have for the x6 and x4, your motherboard, and ram so this thread can help you out


Sorry for not being too clear, I was exhausted

I am not dropping my multiplier, I have it set at 18, for example and it will randomly switch down to 11x after 0minutes-2hours of use(sometimes it is instant, usually not).

Last night after posting this I decided to try once more. It has been running stable for 18+ hours now @3792.4MHz, multi- x18.5, 2050, FSB 205, NB-2255.

Running at x6 was similar, slightly lower multiplier and slightly higher(210) FSB.

It seems like if I have FSB much higher than that - I run into the multiplier dropping problem or stability issues.

I haven't really messed with the memory at all yet.

mobo - ga-970-ud3
ram - crucial(i think) 8gb ddr3 1600

Oh my temps havent gotten above 35C for x4 and ~37 for X6

Thanks!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuralViolations*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You say you have to drop your multiplier. Does that mean that the stock 200x15 is unstable for you? or have you increased the clock frequency? Post the settings you have for the x6 and x4, your motherboard, and ram so this thread can help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not being too clear, I was exhausted
> I am not dropping my multiplier, I have it set at 18, for example and it will randomly switch down to 11x after 0minutes-2hours of use(sometimes it is instant, usually not).
> Last night after posting this I decided to try once more. It has been running stable for 18+ hours now @3792.4MHz, multi- x18.5, 2050, FSB 205, NB-2255.
> Running at x6 was similar, slightly lower multiplier and slightly higher(210) FSB.
> It seems like if I have FSB much higher than that - I run into the multiplier dropping problem or stability issues.
> I haven't really messed with the memory at all yet.
> mobo - ga-970-ud3
> ram - crucial(i think) 8gb ddr3 1600
> Oh my temps havent gotten above 35C for x4 and ~37 for X6
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

that is probably Cool & Quiet working. Disable C1E, Cool & Quiet, and Turbo, then that multiplier will stay put. if you are not going to oc higher than 4GHz, Cool & Quiet is cool to have. Saves energy.


----------



## AuralViolations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> that is probably Cool & Quiet working. Disable C1E, Cool & Quiet, and Turbo, then that multiplier will stay put. if you are not going to oc higher than 4GHz, Cool & Quiet is cool to have. Saves energy.


All of them are off and have been off, except for C1E which i turned off mid yesterday(after I got a stable x6 with it on)

I would like to run it a little higher, but i guess I don't really need to. It seems stable so far, my cpu V is 1.41-1.44


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So 20 runs of IBT.

3.5GHz @ only 1.24v!!!!!! Thats gotta be awesome right?

Oh and I dident break 50c on stock cooler either.


----------



## Xylene

User Name: Xylene
CPU: 960t Black Edition
24/7 OC: x6 4.0ghz 1.472v load, 1.424v idle
Max OC: the max I've tried is 4.2
Unlockable: of course

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2263176


----------



## JaffAWooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Jaff,
> try this 4GHz setting for quad . . .
> - go back to bios and set everything to default
> - disable the following - C1E, Turbo, HT, Cool & Quiet, and if you have Turbo V - disable it.
> - set your vcore to 1.38v or 1.4v (try 1.38 first)
> - raise your Multiplier to 20
> - the fsb should be at 200
> - save and exit.
> Watch your temp using hw monitor.
> if that works, then turn on acc or unlock mode but you may have to bump the vcore around 1.42v (mine does - some others can get it lower).


Thanks very much for your reply - TBH, only ever run it as a hex. I will have a play tonight though. Its stable atm but i think 3.8 is my max with a hex. The vcore is only 1.375 but under IBT the temps peak around 62/63oC, it says its stable BUT, - in game they dont get past 55 but im guessing IBT rapes the system?!

Just out of interest (currently, pretty much exculively playing BF3 atm) which do you think is better a quad at 4.0 or a hex at 3.8?

One final queston - what, if anything do i do with the CPU-NB? Is it actually worth OCing? As in notice much performance gain? i put it to 2400 (with the 3.8) but it affected my temps pretty badly. Even at 2200 it adds those few extra, unwanted degrees!


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So 20 runs of IBT.
> 3.5GHz @ only 1.24v!!!!!! Thats gotta be awesome right?
> Oh and I dident break 50c on stock cooler either.


The cpu actually is quite overvolted out of the box.



I'm too lazy to import this into a google spreadsheet, but this was my voltages from 3.0ghz all the way up to 4.4.

As you can see, it only requires 1.075vs to run at 3.0ghz. Talk about an overvolt out of the factory! You'll also notice the CPUNB requires less as well.

YMMV, but those are my findings. I have yet to do this with 6 cores, but it's in the works.

This is why I wish you could set voltages by individual cores. For the most part, I only need 1 or 2, but when I start really multitasking the additional ones help. Intel actually has the system right where you can shut off cores not in use to save power and completely boost cores that are in use. AMDs turbo was supposed to be the competitive solution, but it fell short, way short.

I've heard rumors that if you set the HTT high and the multi low, you can save some voltage headroom, but I'm yet to see this. Perhaps it was true, but with the new processors it is not. I'm still testing it, of course.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuralViolations*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You say you have to drop your multiplier. Does that mean that the stock 200x15 is unstable for you? or have you increased the clock frequency? Post the settings you have for the x6 and x4, your motherboard, and ram so this thread can help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not being too clear, I was exhausted
> I am not dropping my multiplier, I have it set at 18, for example and it will randomly switch down to 11x after 0minutes-2hours of use(sometimes it is instant, usually not).
> Last night after posting this I decided to try once more. It has been running stable for 18+ hours now @3792.4MHz, multi- x18.5, 2050, FSB 205, NB-2255.
> Running at x6 was similar, slightly lower multiplier and slightly higher(210) FSB.
> It seems like if I have FSB much higher than that - I run into the multiplier dropping problem or stability issues.
> I haven't really messed with the memory at all yet.
> mobo - ga-970-ud3
> ram - crucial(i think) 8gb ddr3 1600
> Oh my temps havent gotten above 35C for x4 and ~37 for X6
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

What are the temps on the VRMs, they can be running too hot and forcing the CPU to throttle down. This could be especially prevalent while running it in 6 core mode.

You are running a gigabyte board and they are usually known for good VRM setups, but with huge, hulking modern day heatsinks, a lot of air is deprived from them.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> The cpu actually is quite overvolted out of the box.
> 
> I'm too lazy to import this into a google spreadsheet, but this was my voltages from 3.0ghz all the way up to 4.4.
> As you can see, it only requires 1.075vs to run at 3.0ghz. Talk about an overvolt out of the factory! You'll also notice the CPUNB requires less as well.
> YMMV, but those are my findings. I have yet to do this with 6 cores, but it's in the works.
> This is why I wish you could set voltages by individual cores. For the most part, I only need 1 or 2, but when I start really multitasking the additional ones help. Intel actually has the system right where you can shut off cores not in use to save power and completely boost cores that are in use. AMDs turbo was supposed to be the competitive solution, but it fell short, way short.
> I've heard rumors that if you set the HTT high and the multi low, you can save some voltage headroom, but I'm yet to see this. Perhaps it was true, but with the new processors it is not. I'm still testing it, of course.


ozzy,

can't wait to see the x6 results - +rep . . . anyway, i was playing last night and decided to run cinebench after the game (warm up) . . .



still working on it. i think my mobo is really limiting this chip's potential.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ozzy,
> can't wait to see the x6 results - +rep . . . anyway, i was playing last night and decided to run cinebench after the game (warm up) . . .
> 
> still working on it. i think my mobo is really limiting this chip's potential.


Well, it's newer than mine, and I get ~ the same results, and even people on the cutting edge of mobos, are still getting ~ the same.

It's just odd that most of the chips seem to have relatively the same limits. Kinda boring actually, lol.


----------



## rdr09

i think this mobo came out in 2010. you're right, i was really surprised by yours. they keep us from buying the newer mobo that is for sure.

you got to spend more time playing than benching to kill the boredom. -lol.

i always give weight on your point of views. the club is fortunate to have you.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i think this mobo came out in 2010. you're right, i was really surprised by yours. they keep us from buying the newer mobo that is for sure.
> you got to spend more time playing than benching to kill the boredom. -lol.
> i always give weight on your point of views. the club is fortunate to have you.


That's why, atm, I'm working on the X6 voltage results, and last night I spent a good portion of it blowing zombies away in Call of Duty, lol.

I was very surprised this processor even worked in my system, given the age of the motherboard. Well, maybe worked isn't quite the right word. I expected it to post and maybe get some overclocking, but nothing near what I was able to do. Given my 7750 could only do 600 over stock, which was still respectable, but damn, this puppy gets over 1.3ghz.

My initial thoughts are that the IMC is still the weak link when overclocking -- it's unfortunate, you can't disable the L3 cache, lol.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I'm about to be forced to lower my Overclock because my motherboard is suffering, Even with my two High performance Scythe Slipstream fans running maxed the top temp I see is around 95F and at their lowest it gets around 110F.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I'm about to be forced to lower my Overclock because my motherboard is suffering, Even with my two High performance Scythe Slipstream fans running maxed the top temp I see is around 95F and at their lowest it gets around 110F.


What's suffering exactly? 110F is like 44C, well within margin, and I'd suspect your motherboard should well be able to handle the power requirements without the VRMs overheating.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> What's suffering exactly? 110F is like 44C, well within margin, and I'd suspect your motherboard should well be able to handle the power requirements without the VRMs overheating.


I'm used to seeing my motherboard below 90F on a normal basis and seeing it higher than that kinda freaks me out especially when you look over during a match of BF3 and see it approaching 120F. Really though I don't want my motherboard to start degrading because of the strain. Correct me if I'm wrong but if these conditions continue wouldn't it shorten it's lifespan?


----------



## AuralViolations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> What are the temps on the VRMs, they can be running too hot and forcing the CPU to throttle down. This could be especially prevalent while running it in 6 core mode.
> You are running a gigabyte board and they are usually known for good VRM setups, but with huge, hulking modern day heatsinks, a lot of air is deprived from them.


Which temps would that be? All that are monitored by HW monitor - nothing ever gets above 45C except for my gpu

thanks


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuralViolations*
> 
> Which temps would that be? All that are monitored by HW monitor - nothing ever gets above 45C except for my gpu
> thanks


not sure either but it might be the mainboard temp as shown . . .


----------



## robwadeson

I just got a new rig with 960T but I cant seem to get the temps to show in any programs. it shows 0C for all cores.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson*
> 
> I just got a new rig with 960T but I cant seem to get the temps to show in any programs. it shows 0C for all cores.


did you successfully unlock it?


----------



## robwadeson

yea, it's been folding 24/7 for the last day with 6 cores at stock 3.0ghz.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson*
> 
> yea, it's been folding 24/7 for the last day with 6 cores at stock 3.0ghz.


that is why. all amd chips that unlock will do that. just go by the cpu temp. 62 is max safe temp for our chips like the thuban i believe for the cpu rdg.

if you want, you can go back to default (quad) just to check the difference in temp between the cpu and cores and use that as a reference. mine rightnow is at default and the cpu is rdg 29 while the cores are reading 16. what i do based on what i read in the past is add 10 to the cores which makes it about 26. about 3 deg lower than the cpu.

in short, when unlocked, say, your loaded cpu rdg is 55, then your cores are around 50. sorry it seems iffy but that's how i understand it.


----------



## robwadeson

oh noes, it shows 66C, and I believe it's actually 61C? is it too high? and the stock voltage is somehow set to 1.475v...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson*
> 
> oh noes, it shows 66C, and I believe it's actually 61C? is it too high? and the stock voltage is somehow set to 1.475v...


try lowering it to 1.42v or until it won't boot. a little over won't hurt i think. so, long as it is not 72 or something. folding seem to work the system more than prime.

wait i think i was able to run as a hex at 1.16v stock. try that and fold.

yup, right here . . .


----------



## BadRobot

Anyone else having issues when overclocking via the bus speed? I'm hitting some kind of wall whenever the bus X multiplier hit 3.8Ghz. Even when I use reasonable RAM timings with locked frequency it get a hardware failure in P95 custom test for 4Gbs of RAM.

So far it's been:
205*18 = 3,690
210*17.5 = 3,675
..
220x17 = 3,740 (passed 8.5 hours of custom test)
225x16.5 = 3,712

CL of the ram stayed at 8-8-8-24-27 with a frequency of 1066Mhz.

edit: extrapolating data and data stuff, etc, etc, etc 240x15 @1.375V seems pretty good. 1 hour into p95 custom.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2265478


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I'm used to seeing my motherboard below 90F on a normal basis and seeing it higher than that kinda freaks me out especially when you look over during a match of BF3 and see it approaching 120F. Really though I don't want my motherboard to start degrading because of the strain. Correct me if I'm wrong but if these conditions continue wouldn't it shorten it's lifespan?


Two questions immediately come to mind.

1) Where is that sensor located?

2) Based off it's location, what other factors might be impacting it?

Shorten it's lifespan is subjective -- highly -- first you'd have to define lifespan.

I still have an old Soyo dragon KT800 chipset mobo running a 2.3ghz @ 2.9ghz and has been doing so for 6 years.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Anyone else having issues when overclocking via the bus speed? I'm hitting some kind of wall whenever the bus X multiplier hit 3.8Ghz. Even when I use reasonable RAM timings with locked frequency it get a hardware failure in P95 custom test for 4Gbs of RAM.
> So far it's been:
> 205*18 = 3,690
> 210*17.5 = 3,675
> ..
> 220x17 = 3,740 (passed 8.5 hours of custom test)
> 225x16.5 = 3,712
> CL of the ram stayed at 8-8-8-24-27 with a frequency of 1066Mhz.
> edit: extrapolating data and data stuff, etc, etc, etc 240x15 @1.375V seems pretty good. 1 hour into p95 custom.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2265478


Some systems just don't like high HTT settings -- 250 seems to be the highest most will go before problems set in, or extra voltage increases are needed (NB core/SB).

Also, just for stability sake, you should increase the memory timings to 8-8-8-24-*32*. The 5th should never be lower than 8+24; while it CAN run at that speed, it's most stable like that.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> try lowering it to 1.42v or until it won't boot. a little over won't hurt i think. so, long as it is not 72 or something. folding seem to work the system more than prime.
> wait i think i was able to run as a hex at 1.16v stock. try that and fold.
> yup, right here . . .


At 800mhz? You could probably run it at .025V


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Some systems just don't like high HTT settings -- 250 seems to be the highest most will go before problems set in, or extra voltage increases are needed (NB core/SB).
> Also, just for stability sake, you should increase the memory timings to 8-8-8-24-*32*. The 5th should never be lower than 8+24; while it CAN run at that speed, it's most stable like that.


Alright. I'll set it at that and it'll be my final setting as an x4.


----------



## AuralViolations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> not sure either but it might be the mainboard temp as shown . . .


I just have unlabeled temps in HW mon, but still none get very high. What is the ~max?

I've gotten everything stable now with all energy saving features off EXCEPT when I go to sleep, when it returns from sleep the multiplier drops to stock or x11.5

I guess that is acceptable, but I do like sleep mode instead of constantly turning off, although the boot speed is fast enough. This weekend I would like to try pushing further or getting it stable with some of the energy saving features. Which is the most important? Cool and Quiet?

Thanks


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuralViolations*
> 
> I just have unlabeled temps in HW mon, but still none get very high. What is the ~max?
> I've gotten everything stable now with all energy saving features off EXCEPT when I go to sleep, when it returns from sleep the multiplier drops to stock or x11.5
> I guess that is acceptable, but I do like sleep mode instead of constantly turning off, although the boot speed is fast enough. This weekend I would like to try pushing further or getting it stable with some of the energy saving features. Which is the most important? Cool and Quiet?
> Thanks


A,

1. if you are not going to overclock you can leave everything at default in bios:

Turbo - enabled
C1E - enabled
Cool & Quiet - enabled

you will see fluctuations from 800 (X4 multiplier) all the way to 3400 MHz when turbo kicks in. Inside Windows the power is set at Balance mode. saves power.

2. once you start oc, then at some point - for stability - you have to disable Turbo.

3. leave C1E and C&Q enabled if you are only shooting for 4GHz or when stability permits

4. diasable all for anything higher than 4GHz (this is just me).

other people may have different settings. my sleep mode works on all settings oddly enough, so now i use my hdd because i turned off sleep mode in my ssd. love the sleep mode.


----------



## AuralViolations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> A,
> 1. if you are not going to overclock you can leave everything at default in bios:
> Turbo - enabled
> C1E - enabled
> Cool & Quiet - enabled
> you will see fluctuations from 800 (X4 multiplier) all the way to 3400 MHz when turbo kicks in. Inside Windows the power is set at Balance mode. saves power.
> 2. once you start oc, then at some point - for stability - you have to disable Turbo.
> 3. leave C1E and C&Q enabled if you are only shooting for 4GHz or when stability permits
> 4. diasable all for anything higher than 4GHz (this is just me).
> other people may have different settings. my sleep mode works on all settings oddly enough, so now i use my hdd because i turned off sleep mode in my ssd. love the sleep mode.


1:
Already overclocked, running ~3.8
I know about the fluctuations, my problem was with it sticking at x11.5 or x15 instead of x18.5

2:turbo disabled along with the others.

3:
I will turn on C1E and C&Q again to check for stability when I take a break from this paper

4: I will push for 4 at some point just to get there, but for now I am pretty happy with 3.8

How does an ssd affect sleep mode? That is all I have for right now.

thanks again


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuralViolations*
> 
> 1:
> Already overclocked, running ~3.8
> I know about the fluctuations, my problem was with it sticking at x11.5 or x15 instead of x18.5
> 2:turbo disabled along with the others.
> 3:
> I will turn on C1E and C&Q again to check for stability when I take a break from this paper
> 4: I will push for 4 at some point just to get there, but for now I am pretty happy with 3.8
> How does an ssd affect sleep mode? That is all I have for right now.
> thanks again


i am guessing Turbo is enabled and keeping your multiplier from going all the way up to 18..5 and keep it stable ( not bsod).

sleep mode and hibernate eats up space of drives. to save space on my 96 GB ssd - i turned those off. search Sean's guide to ssd here in ocn for more info.


----------



## AuralViolations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i am guessing Turbo is enabled and keeping your multiplier from going all the way up to 18..5 and keep it stable ( not bsod).
> sleep mode and hibernate eats up space of drives. to save space on my 96 GB ssd - i turned those off. search Sean's guide to ssd here in ocn for more info.


Thanks!

turbo is off, first thing I did before trying to unlock. Multiplier is now staying stable at 18.5, until I sleep.

gotta go check out that guide now


----------



## ozzy983

Guys/gals,

In the processes of writing up a huge post with all the information I've gathered on overclocking, both from the forums and my own personal experiences.

I think it's important for members to be able to reference a particular processor, and not have to sift through pages and pages of guides, only to find the information is outdated or inaccurate.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Guys/gals,
> In the processes of writing up a huge post with all the information I've gathered on overclocking, both from the forums and my own personal experiences.
> I think it's important for members to be able to reference a particular processor, and not have to sift through pages and pages of guides, only to find the information is outdated or inaccurate.


This is exactly what I was looking for when I browsed this thread







Some settings that worked great for people so I could see if they worked for me. And if I needed help, which I did, then I could ask.


----------



## Kylezo

Yes, monster threads like these tend to get 'too big' for their usefulness, and although following them as they grow over time makes one quite knowledgable, when you hop in later down the road it's really tough to digest and sort through it all...the spreadsheet is nice to see some peoples max and preferred 24/7 settings and get a ballpark though! I'm still tweaking tons of stuff and I've had my new system for about 2 months. I had the ram all the way up to 1920 before I decided to take the core clock back down to 200 MHz x 18 3.6 GHz @ 1.3v, 1600 ram, tighten the timings to 8-9-9-24-32-1T and a 2800 MHz NB and so far it's stable and pretty cool, although the MB temp gets up to 42C under prime load. I have heatsinks on the VRM though so it should be ok.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I have begun searching for various universal Mosfet and Northbridge WC blocks and have located the parts I'm looking for but I have not been able to decide on what kind of Radiator I want for the loop so I need your help.

*Radiators:*
Single 120mm: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14397/ex-rad-322/EK_CoolStream_120_XT_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_RAD_XT_120.html?tl=g30c95s159#blank

Dual 140mm: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9013/ex-rad-154/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_280_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s930

*Chipset/VRM WC Blocks:*

VRM: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8289/koo-153/Koolance_MVR-100_Motherboard_Voltage_Regulator_Block_No_Fittings.html?tl=g30c293s728#blank

Northbridge: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7254/ex-blc-456/Koolance_CHC-125_MB_Angled_Liquid_Cooling_Chipset_Block_No_Fittings.html?tl=g30c89s147


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Yes, monster threads like these tend to get 'too big' for their usefulness, and although following them as they grow over time makes one quite knowledgable, when you hop in later down the road it's really tough to digest and sort through it all...the spreadsheet is nice to see some peoples max and preferred 24/7 settings and get a ballpark though! I'm still tweaking tons of stuff and I've had my new system for about 2 months. I had the ram all the way up to 1920 before I decided to take the core clock back down to 200 MHz x 18 3.6 GHz @ 1.3v, 1600 ram, tighten the timings to 8-9-9-24-32-1T and a 2800 MHz NB and so far it's stable and pretty cool, although the MB temp gets up to 42C under prime load. I have heatsinks on the VRM though so it should be ok.


Yup. That's exactly the problem. It's especially difficult when the thread starter isn't active in it.


----------



## Linear

User Name :Linear
CPU: 960T
24/7 OC: 4044Mhz
Max OC: 4044Mhz
Unlockable: Have not tried

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2269615


----------



## Xaxinian

I was told to post here with the question. It doesnt seem like the right forum, but my other post was erased so here goes.

AMD 960t BE 6 Unlocked
Gigabyte 970a-UD3 Mobo
Gskill Ripjaw DDR3-1600 4gbx2 9-9-9-24 stock
Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus PSU
Raidmax RS 530SS heatsink
Radeon XFX 6770 GPU

CPU: x16 4000MHz
CPU NB: x12 3000MHz
Core Performance Boost: Disabled
CPU Host Clock Control: Manual
CPU Frequency: 250
HT Link Frequency: x9 2250MHz
Memory Clock: 5.33 1332 mhz Dram voltage 1.51v

Voltages
CPU NB vid control 1.3v
Cpu voltage control 1.475

Hello all. I am trying to get my system dialed in and have had some really great help from a few people. I am very new to overclocking and this is the first system I have built. I am sadly already addicted to this drug.

Anyway, I am thinking that my CPU is overclocked correctly and seems to be stable in the games I play. but I think there is a problem with the RAM settings. my ram is rated for 1600 but if I go over the 5.33 to the 6.66 setting to get my memory to 1666 I cant pass the memtest, and games will crash. I dont know if this is a voltage issue or if I just cant fully use the memory. If I back it down to 1332 it will pass memtest and games dont crash. I would also like to adjust the timings, however I think I need to get this solved before I can move on.

If anyone has some advice or needs more info and would be willing to throw some advice my way I would be very grateful. I am reading Dolk's guide but the memory section is like trying to read arabic.

I would like to overclock this or at least get the max I can out of it, just not sure where I should go from here. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaxinian*
> 
> I was told to post here with the question. It doesnt seem like the right forum, but my other post was erased so here goes.
> ~Snip~


I redirected you here because of your Interest in resolving your OC questions regarding your Unlocked 960T, This thread is indeed the correct place.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaxinian*
> 
> Anyway, I am thinking that my CPU is overclocked correctly and seems to be stable in the games I play. but I think there is a problem with the RAM settings.


Edit:
Or perhaps I misconstrued your request for help regarding your OC, but If I may suggest that granting the correct RAM configuration may help improve your OC headroom for your processor therefore making this request for help valid for this section of the forum and directly this thread.


----------



## Xaxinian

By granting the correct memory configuration is that meaning manually setting the ram timings? Sorry If I am not understanding, just trying to be clear.


----------



## craftech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaxinian*
> 
> I was told to post here with the question. It doesnt seem like the right forum, but my other post was erased so here goes.
> AMD 960t BE 6 Unlocked
> Gigabyte 970a-UD3 Mobo
> Gskill Ripjaw DDR3-1600 4gbx2 9-9-9-24 stock
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus PSU
> Raidmax RS 530SS heatsink
> Radeon XFX 6770 GPU
> CPU: x16 4000MHz
> CPU NB: x12 3000MHz
> Core Performance Boost: Disabled
> CPU Host Clock Control: Manual
> CPU Frequency: 250
> HT Link Frequency: x9 2250MHz
> Memory Clock: 5.33 1332 mhz Dram voltage 1.51v
> Voltages
> CPU NB vid control 1.3v
> Cpu voltage control 1.475
> Hello all. I am trying to get my system dialed in and have had some really great help from a few people. I am very new to overclocking and this is the first system I have built. I am sadly already addicted to this drug.
> Anyway, I am thinking that my CPU is overclocked correctly and seems to be stable in the games I play. but I think there is a problem with the RAM settings. my ram is rated for 1600 but if I go over the 5.33 to the 6.66 setting to get my memory to 1666 I cant pass the memtest, and games will crash. I dont know if this is a voltage issue or if I just cant fully use the memory. If I back it down to 1332 it will pass memtest and games dont crash. I would also like to adjust the timings, however I think I need to get this solved before I can move on.
> If anyone has some advice or needs more info and would be willing to throw some advice my way I would be very grateful. I am reading Dolk's guide but the memory section is like trying to read arabic.
> I would like to overclock this or at least get the max I can out of it, just not sure where I should go from here. Thanks in advance for any advice.


I think this may help. It helped me:

http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=7688

John


----------



## The Fryer

EDIT: you beat me to it...lol


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaxinian*
> 
> I was told to post here with the question. It doesnt seem like the right forum, but my other post was erased so here goes.
> AMD 960t BE 6 Unlocked
> Gigabyte 970a-UD3 Mobo
> Gskill Ripjaw DDR3-1600 4gbx2 9-9-9-24 stock
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus PSU
> Raidmax RS 530SS heatsink
> Radeon XFX 6770 GPU
> CPU: x16 4000MHz
> CPU NB: x12 3000MHz
> Core Performance Boost: Disabled
> CPU Host Clock Control: Manual
> CPU Frequency: 250
> HT Link Frequency: x9 2250MHz
> Memory Clock: 5.33 1332 mhz Dram voltage 1.51v
> Voltages
> CPU NB vid control 1.3v
> Cpu voltage control 1.475
> Hello all. I am trying to get my system dialed in and have had some really great help from a few people. I am very new to overclocking and this is the first system I have built. I am sadly already addicted to this drug.
> Anyway, I am thinking that my CPU is overclocked correctly and seems to be stable in the games I play. but I think there is a problem with the RAM settings. my ram is rated for 1600 but if I go over the 5.33 to the 6.66 setting to get my memory to 1666 I cant pass the memtest, and games will crash. I dont know if this is a voltage issue or if I just cant fully use the memory. If I back it down to 1332 it will pass memtest and games dont crash. I would also like to adjust the timings, however I think I need to get this solved before I can move on.
> If anyone has some advice or needs more info and would be willing to throw some advice my way I would be very grateful. I am reading Dolk's guide but the memory section is like trying to read arabic.
> I would like to overclock this or at least get the max I can out of it, just not sure where I should go from here. Thanks in advance for any advice.


I replied to your other thread.

In a nutshell:

Don't waste time overclocking through the HTT. Setting it to 250 is pointless. Any gains from benchmarks or "feels faster" are either placebo or margin of error.
I can reboot my system 5x and each time it will be a different "feel speed". There are so many variables that can impact the system.

HTT:200
Multi: 20
NB: 15
HTL: 10

Increase voltages to whatever values they are now.

Retest ram to see if it now works at 1600.


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftech*
> 
> I think this may help. It helped me:
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=7688
> John


Thanks, I was using those settings, but just out of circumstance, not any planning on my part. Very concise and understandable.


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> 2. Set CPU-NB Frequency to 2400MHz (DDR3-1600 / 2 = 800MHz, then x 3) CPU-NB Frequency should always be 3X DRAM bus frequency


This is an interesting tidbit...? Can anyone shed some light on this 'law' for me? I don't even know what the "DRAM bus frequency" is referring to.


----------



## manching

hi all. newbie here. i've enabled the core unlocker (asus m5a88-m) and it says 6 cores activated but bsod on windows 7 startup. what should i do?


----------



## Kylezo

You probably have some bad cores. You can try to enable one core at a time to find out which are stable and you might end up with a 5 core. Try increasing the vcore a bit as well.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I am having so much trouble trying to find WC kit for my motherboard and(or) universal Kits that would fit my board that I am considering switching to a Crosshair V, as long standing club members Know I am very skeptical of being able to unlock my processor on a 990FX chipset (I do not wish to get on that topic again) I would like to know what users here have successfully unlocked their 960Ts using a 990FX chipset board. I have found that by switching to that board I will save time, money, and hassle setting a WC loop on my board.

Also:
I would like to request that the motherboard(s) used in conjunction with the 960T (whether unlocked or not) be posted in the Club Fact Sheet in the OP as this would help people like myself to Identify which motherboard to get for this processor.


----------



## mayford5

.
Quote:


> I would like to know what users here have successfully unlocked their 960Ts using a 990FX chipset board. I have found that by switching to that board I will save time, money, and hassle setting a WC loop on my board.


I am using the gigabyte 990FX UD5 with the 960T unlocked to 6cores and OCd to 3.6ghz. So that one would be fine. I am running Bios F6 currently and I am not having any issues with any core nor the overclock.

Currently I am running a home made loop with parts bought from different stores. I am pretty sure that as long as you buy a waterblock for an AM2-AM3+ socket you will be good on mounting it.

Just my two cents.

Andrew


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know what users here have successfully unlocked their 960Ts using a 990FX chipset board. I have found that by switching to that board I will save time, money, and hassle setting a WC loop on my board.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the gigabyte 990FX UD5 with the 960T unlocked to 6cores and OCd to 3.6ghz. So that one would be fine. I am running Bios F6 currently and I am not having any issues with any core nor the overclock.
> Currently I am running a home made loop with parts bought from different stores. I am pretty sure that as long as you buy a waterblock for an AM2-AM3+ socket you will be good on mounting it.
> Just my two cents.
> Andrew
Click to expand...

I am buying various parts for WCing my VRMs and Northbridge, and thank you for the input.


----------



## mayford5

No problem glad to help.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I am having so much trouble trying to find WC kit for my motherboard and(or) universal Kits that would fit my board that I am considering switching to a Crosshair V, as long standing club members Know I am very skeptical of being able to unlock my processor on a 990FX chipset (I do not wish to get on that topic again) I would like to know what users here have successfully unlocked their 960Ts using a 990FX chipset board. I have found that by switching to that board I will save time, money, and hassle setting a WC loop on my board.
> Also:
> I would like to request that the motherboard(s) used in conjunction with the 960T (whether unlocked or not) be posted in the Club Fact Sheet in the OP as this would help people like myself to Identify which motherboard to get for this processor.


Crosshair IV Formula unlocked it and works like a charm but I have not been successful trying to unlock 3 Semprons so far but might just be the luck of the draw on those.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Crosshair IV Formula unlocked it and works like a charm but I have not been successful trying to unlock 3 Semprons so far but might just be the luck of the draw on those.


the crosshair IV formula is "890X" not a 990FX... I have that same board though and it is awesome.


----------



## dimwit13

Sabertooth.
great MB.
as with you, i want a full MB block, like they make for Intel MBs.
rat bastards!!!

-dimwit-

unlocked 3.8, 24/7
x4 4.3, 24/7 stable


----------



## truckerguy

dont really need a VRM block with a Sabertooth mobo you can use it but your defeting the ceramic coating on the VRM covering it up if you want to go that route of using a mobo block no need in using a Sabertooth


----------



## bluestr

Hey guys, so I thought I'd join the club too









Unfortunately mine only unlocked to an X5, but even at 5 cores this CPU is a beast! I love it.



Vcore is 1.41 on full load (Prime95, LinX etc)

The reason why I didn't overclock it by just upping a multiplier is because this motherboard is really bad at changing any settings. Once I change the multi, it doesn't cold boot.
I have searched around and found it to be a bios bug and that updating fixed it for some, but the thing is that once I update my bios it doesn't post anymore - and then I have to spend hours to fix it by removing the battery and so on, then when I finally manage to make it post - revert back to the old bios. It's just terrible.
This motherboard is horrible.

No matter what, I can't get the NB Frequency/HT Link anything above 2429 either. I've tried setting the CPU-NB voltage to 1.4, and NB voltage to 1.15 and that didn't help.

Any suggestions?

And sorry for the rant about the motherboard, I feel way unfortunate









User Name: bluestr
CPU: 960T
24/7 OC: 4048MHz, @ vcore 1.41v peak
Max OC: 4.2 @ vcore 1.5v
Unlockable: 5 cores unlocked successfuly.


----------



## AuralViolations

*User Name:* AuralViolations
*CPU:* 960T
*24/7 OC:* X4 3829.5 @ 1.328V
*Max OC:* X4 4094.74 @ 1.44V
*Unlockable:* Yes! X6

After a bit of playing over the weekend I got everything stable even after dropping voltage some.

24/7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2271259

max
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2270092


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> dont really need a VRM block with a Sabertooth mobo you can use it but your defeting the ceramic coating on the VRM covering it up if you want to go that route of using a mobo block no need in using a Sabertooth


I completely agree with this statement however the color scheme of the motherboard will throw off the look I have going inside my case, I used to own a sabertooth and that was one hell of a board but the color scheme got me.


----------



## truckerguy

very true not a sexy board its more like a junk yard dog


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> This is an interesting tidbit...? Can anyone shed some light on this 'law' for me? I don't even know what the "DRAM bus frequency" is referring to.


AMD recommends the NB frequency to be 3x base ram speed -- it's part of their performance guide settings.

It's ok to run it higher, but lower than 3x may cause bottlenecking issues.

DRAM BUS Frequency = Dram multiplier x HTT -- so in my case, 5.33 x 200 = 1066mhz (or 533, technically, since it's ddr, which is why it's doubled).


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I completely agree with this statement however the color scheme of the motherboard will throw off the look I have going inside my case, I used to own a sabertooth and that was one hell of a board but the color scheme got me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> very true not a sexy board its more like a junk yard dog


AAWWWW Guys you hurt my fealers-lol
well it looks good in my setup.










i think they need to make black sli/crossfire bridges.

-dimwit-


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> AAWWWW Guys you hurt my fealers-lol
> well it looks good in my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think they need to make black sli/crossfire bridges.
> -dimwit-


looks sharp.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> AAWWWW Guys you hurt my fealers-lol
> well it looks good in my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think they need to make black sli/crossfire bridges.
> -dimwit-


no no no you misunderstood me when I said I didn't liek the color scheme, it's unique it really is but my build is Black, White, and Red. Hardly a place for greens, browns, and tans.

And that does look really nice in your setup.


----------



## dimwit13

i know, just messing with you guys-lol
not the best colors, but it seemed to work with what i had.

making tostadas tonight-
i married the Whitest mexican ever-lol.

the wife loves Mexican food, we eat it about 3-5 nights a week.
at times, we can have 12 different hot sauces in the house-no BS

-dimwit-


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> i know, just messing with you guys-lol
> not the best colors, but it seemed to work with what i had.
> making tostadas tonight-
> i married the Whitest mexican ever-lol.
> the wife loves Mexican food, we eat it about 3-5 nights a week.
> at times, we can have 12 different hot sauces in the house-no BS
> -dimwit-


no wonder the clown in your avatar exploded.


----------



## odah

Join lah...

960T unlock x6 @4020

CPU-Z


----------



## s3ifer

Hi!
Been a follower of this wonderful thread.
Anyways, good job everyone in making the best out of our zosma friend







.

Maybe its about time for someone with a low profile mobo to contribute to this OC frenzy.
And i should say, stable 4Ghz OC is pretty evasive in my MSI 785gm-e51, not till i got these cheap-a$$ pccooler ram heatsink for the hardworking VRM's.









For those who say playing with HTT is a waste of time, well, sorry my friends. My mobo is inconsistent @ 3ghz CPU-NB (up to the point of not POST'ing in succeeding reboots),
that leads me to a good point of adjusting the FSB to address this issue.

So far this is what i got:

cpu: 4014mhz (223 x 18 *i kinda like the number too







*) @ 1.424v (1.45v in BIOS)
cores: x4
nb: 2899mhz @ 1.284v
ram: 1480 mhz @ 8-8-8-22-1T (Kingston HyperX 8GB-1600CL9)
unlocked: x6, OC @ 3.6ghz, till i played SC2 & had this burning vinegar odor coming from the casing. Problem still unknown until today but i bet its the f****ed up VRMs









30 minutes stable in Prime95 (i think this is ok for 5/7 usage)
4.73 score in cinebench r11.5

23C Idle / 44C load temp on hyper 212 evo
(which i think defeats the purpose of high end cooling. damn you, you cool beautiful theng!!







)

validator & build to follow... thank you!!!


----------



## Kylezo

Dim, my family has been the same, ever since I was a kid...parents collected hot sauces...you have a favorite? I was always fond of Pico Pica!


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3ifer*
> 
> Hi!
> Been a follower of this wonderful thread.
> Anyways, good job everyone in making the best out of our zosma friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Maybe its about time for someone with a low profile mobo to contribute to this OC frenzy.
> And i should say, stable 4Ghz OC is pretty evasive in my MSI 785gm-e51, not till i got these cheap-a$$ pccooler ram heatsink for the hardworking VRM's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who say playing with HTT is a waste of time, well, sorry my friends. My mobo is inconsistent @ 3ghz CPU-NB (up to the point of not POST'ing in succeeding reboots),
> that leads me to a good point of adjusting the FSB to address this issue.
> So far this is what i got:
> cpu: 4014mhz (223 x 18 *i kinda like the number too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *) @ 1.424v (1.45v in BIOS)
> cores: x4
> nb: 2899mhz @ 1.284v
> ram: 1480 mhz @ 8-8-8-22-1T (Kingston HyperX 8GB-1600CL9)
> unlocked: x6, OC @ 3.6ghz, till i played SC2 & had this burning vinegar odor coming from the casing. Problem still unknown until today but i bet its the f****ed up VRMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes stable in Prime95 (i think this is ok for 5/7 usage)
> 4.73 score in cinebench r11.5
> 23C Idle / 44C load temp on hyper 212 evo
> (which i think defeats the purpose of high end cooling. damn you, you cool beautiful theng!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> validator & build to follow... thank you!!!


i had mine in my 785gtm-e45, if they are the basic same layout then it is only a 4+1 vrm. when you unlock you exceed there limit. be careful even at an x4 overclocked, if you push to much it will get to hot.


----------



## Zethlis

I has one of dose!


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Dim, my family has been the same, ever since I was a kid...parents collected hot sauces...you have a favorite? I was always fond of Pico Pica!


sriracha hot chili sauce or as we call it-**** sauce. (there is a rooster on the front)
see the really funny thing is, i like asian food-sushi, chineese, teriaki, etc... so i like asian hot sauce better than mexican hot sauce.
so a couple weeks ago i counted 8 open bottles of mexican hot sauce, 4 closed and 4 bottles of asian hot sauce-2 open, 2 closed. (all different kinds)

-dimwit-


----------



## Kylezo

I always have a giant bottle of sriracha handy too ^_^ hahaha


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> Hey guys, so I thought I'd join the club too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately mine only unlocked to an X5, but even at 5 cores this CPU is a beast! I love it.
> 
> Vcore is 1.41 on full load (Prime95, LinX etc)
> The reason why I didn't overclock it by just upping a multiplier is because this motherboard is really bad at changing any settings. Once I change the multi, it doesn't cold boot.
> I have searched around and found it to be a bios bug and that updating fixed it for some, but the thing is that once I update my bios it doesn't post anymore - and then I have to spend hours to fix it by removing the battery and so on, then when I finally manage to make it post - revert back to the old bios. It's just terrible.
> This motherboard is horrible.
> No matter what, I can't get the NB Frequency/HT Link anything above 2429 either. I've tried setting the CPU-NB voltage to 1.4, and NB voltage to 1.15 and that didn't help.
> Any suggestions?
> And sorry for the rant about the motherboard, I feel way unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User Name: bluestr
> CPU: 960T
> 24/7 OC: 4048MHz, @ vcore 1.41v peak
> Max OC: 4.2 @ vcore 1.5v
> Unlockable: 5 cores unlocked successfuly.


What RAM are you using?


----------



## The Fryer

anyone know what the max TDP is for the 960... i am pushing 48*C atm under full load, and want to push more.


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> anyone know what the max TDP is for the 960... i am pushing 48*C atm under full load, and want to push more.


My CPU-ID rates it at 118. I can't be entirely sure as I have no equipment to test that. I found this in an overclockers.com thread though

Quote:


> "Answer Found After Testing.. Trents is right of course about the locked cores.
> Phenom II 960t Power Consumption Unlocked to 5 cores, and Overclocked to 4.045 GHZ @ 1.45 V.
> .
> 960t CPU "UNLOCKED" Power draw = 162 Watts at load 5 cores 4.045 GHZ overclocked
> 960t x4 "NOT UNLOCKED" Power draw = 135 Watts at load 4.045 GHZ overclocked
> .
> Phenom II 1100t x6 clocked to 4.2 GHZ @ 1.465 V. power draw = 159.6 Watts.
> .
> Ran tests both Locked and unlocked for the 960t and this is what you can most likely expect unlocking to 5 cores, I have no info for 6 cores because my 960t won't unlock the 6th core.
> .
> Tests were run on my Asus Saberttoh 990fx with Phenom II 960t, and an Asus Crosshair V with a Phenom II 1100t, and both sets of numbers are most likely "SPOT ON".
> The 960t test was run both "LOCKED" at 4 cores, and "UNLOCKED" to 5 cores and the differances in power draw was compared, and calculated, not in my head mind you, but by Power benchmark/monitoring software... Better than guessing at this point.
> .
> Tested at V-CORE of 1.45 volts Load Line Calibration set to 110%.
> Will test again "TOMMOROW" adjusting CPU V-CORE to 1.48 with Load Line Calibration bumped to 120%, and I suspect power draw to increase, and I may post detailed results for all of those wondering what to expect from unlocking to 5 cores.
> "DISCLAIMER": Results will most likely be differant from Chip to Chip and Mobo. ALSO, these readings could be totally wrong, but this is the best anything "ANYWHERE" that I could find would read..
> .
> What do you guys think..?? Should people be worried about 1000MHZ overclock possibly juicing up to 162 watts..?? TDP anyone?"


----------



## The Fryer

wow, ok i admit it.. i messed up.. i ment max temp for the 960t sorry.. but it is good to know that this thing can draw some power.. will need better vrm cooling.


----------



## Kylezo

It's a Thuban...TJMax is 70C. Most people on here advise to keep it under 62C. Some people even like to keep it under 55C at load. I'm not too bothered since Prime95 is such a synthetic stress test...Mine runs about 15C cooler irl than in Prime. I use prime for stability testing, not temps.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> anyone know what the max TDP is for the 960... i am pushing 48*C atm under full load, and want to push more.


here is an old thread with some info that might help. assuming we agree that our zosma is actually a thuban.

http://www.overclock.net/t/931241/interesting-information-from-amd-about-1090t


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> My CPU-ID rates it at 118. I can't be entirely sure as I have no equipment to test that. I found this in an overclockers.com thread though


Mine says 161 but I don't think that is correct. here is the validation for CPUID
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2273935









That is stable with prime and other tests and benchmarks.

Funny thing is when my CPU is used my vcore goes down and when at rest it goes up. 1.37 up to 1.40


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU-ID rates it at 118. I can't be entirely sure as I have no equipment to test that. I found this in an overclockers.com thread though
> 
> 
> 
> Mine says 161 but I don't think that is correct. here is the validation for CPUID
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2273935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is stable with prime and other tests and benchmarks.
> Funny thing is when my CPU is used my vcore goes down and when at rest it goes up. 1.37 up to 1.40
Click to expand...

ON second thought when looking at the previous statement about the 1100T OC to 4GHZ maybe that is correct. Hmm. Second thoughts now are creeping into my mind


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Funny thing is when my CPU is used my vcore goes down and when at rest it goes up. 1.37 up to 1.40


You are experiencing Vdroop. But if you are running stable then no worries.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> You are experiencing Vdroop. But if you are running stable then no worries.


VDroop? Ok now I have heard this is a good thing but it is a bad thing as well. Which is it? Is my PSU not keeping up with my OC or is it the board? Is this something to worry about at all?


----------



## Kylezo

It shows 161 when the chip is unlocked and running as a Thuban, otherwise it shows the Zosma TDP. Remember, this is a Thuban, so it has Thuban TDP.


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> You are experiencing Vdroop. But if you are running stable then no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDroop? Ok now I have heard this is a good thing but it is a bad thing as well. Which is it? Is my PSU not keeping up with my OC or is it the board? Is this something to worry about at all?
Click to expand...

No it happens with every system when the CPU comes under load. That's why most boards come with LLC (Load Line Calibration) LLC increases the voltage a little bit when under load to keep the Vcore constant between Idle and Load situations. Nothing to worry about, its natural.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*
> 
> No it happens with every system when the CPU comes under load. That's why most boards come with LLC (Load Line Calibration) LLC increases the voltage a little bit when under load to keep the Vcore constant between Idle and Load situations. Nothing to worry about, its natural.


Thanks mate. I read some stuff from a thread here about it and of course you get both sides of the spectrum that it is a design flaw or it is designed for protection. So you never know which way to go.


----------



## freax0r69

RDR09 thanks for replying!

"freax,

1. make sure you have the right bios version - F12B . . .

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2758

2. i would not recommend overclocking with that mobo

3. mobo might unlock your chip but i would not recommend you doing that either.

mobo might fry if you do 2 and/or 3. sorry.

Welcome to OCN!"

1. Yes you are quite correct, I did flash the mobo to F12B before I bought it to make sure it worked
2. I have overclocked before with this board. I first overclocked an X2 5000+ Black Edition Brisbane 65w from 2.6ghz stock to 3.2 ghz. I then upgraded to a X2 6000+ 89w from stock 3.0ghz to 3.35 per core (basically X2 6400+ speeds.
3. I suspected the GA-MA78GM-S2H would not unlock extra cores and I confirmed it as there are no bios options for it, but I'm fine with that since I use it only for gaming and few if any games out there take advantage of 6 cores. Besides, it seems like better overclocks can be achieved with 4 cores, and that in turn gives better performance in-game (For my needs, that is)

Since installing the Phenom II 960T Zosma and the XFX HD 6870 2GB, I have made some changes to my specs:

Windows XP SP2 with SP3 Registry trick to play GTA IV







<-- Clean install on new primary HD after PSU failure caused registry corruption or some other problem that prevented it from booting up.
Rosewill RP550 PSU with 35A on the 12v rail <-- PSU died upon installing HD 6870 2GB (Replaced with Corsair TX650M 650W with 54A on 12v rail)
Coolermaster HyperTX2
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H Rev 1.0, BIOS version Updated to F12B to support Phenom II
Wintec AMPx 3GB DDR2 800 PC6400 (3 sticks) <-- Added 1GB stick for a total of 4 (same brand, same model/serial)
Shiny new XFX HD 6870 2gb (with free Dirt3!!)
WD 500GB 7200 RPM SATA <-- PSU failure probably corrupted registry and it wouldn't boot. Replaced with a 500GB WD Caviar Green 32MB cache as the main drive, old one moved to backup/storage drive and still works)
Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS Gamer
DVD-ROM Drive
DVD-RW Drive
3.5 Inch Floppy Drive
Kingwin Large ATX Aluminum case with 2x intake fans in the front, top intake fan, 2x rear exhaust fans and dual Hard Drive cooling fans.

So my question is this: Given my new system specs, and considering that I'm using DDR2 800 ram, how would you recommend I set up my overclock?

I'm thinking of using these recommendations:

"Jaff,
try this 4GHz setting for quad . . .
- go back to bios and set everything to default
- disable the following - C1E, Turbo, HT, Cool & Quiet, and if you have Turbo V - disable it.
- set your vcore to 1.38v or 1.4v (try 1.38 first)
- raise your Multiplier to 20
- the fsb should be at 200
- save and exit.
Watch your temp using hw monitor.
if that works, then turn on acc or unlock mode but you may have to bump the vcore around 1.42v (mine does - some others can get it lower)."

I'm concerned mostly with what I should the HT link to and what I should do as far as ram settings because I have DDR2 800 and all I see in this thread is mainly for people who have 1066 ram or DDR3 1600 ram or whatever. I'm still using DDR2 800 so I would really appreciate some advice! And Thanks for welcoming me RDR09!

Note: Also, my 960T is idling at 26C at stock speed just fyi.


----------



## selectstriker2

freax0r69 - curious why you are running XP SP2 not SP3 or Win7


----------



## freax0r69

Selectstriker,

Mostly a combination of reluctance and fear of change and $$$ reasons and also I just don't really *need* it for the latest games. I mostly play FSX, Lockon Flaming Cliffs 2.0, Operation Flashpoint: Resistance (with all the realistic Soviet tank addons, ARMA II, GTA IV, GTR2, Richard Burns Rally, IL-2 Sturmovik, Counter-Strike: Source... Mostly slightly older games like that, occasionally I'll buy a new game or two but I tend to stick with flight sims and racing games with lots of custom mods etc.

I'm definitely not an early-adopter (again for fear/reluctance to change and $$$ reasons) I was proven right when all my "noob" friends flocked to Windows Vista (ahahah) but on the other hand I am hearing good things about Windows 7, so I'm considering it but not anytime soon (since I'm also hearing about Windows 8 being even better) I guess we'll see. I tend have the "Big Lebowski" attitude of just chilling out and not worrying too much about... haha

Cheers mate


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freax0r69*
> 
> Selectstriker,
> 
> Mostly a combination of reluctance and fear of change and $$$ reasons and also I just don't really *need* it for the latest games. I mostly play FSX, Lockon Flaming Cliffs 2.0, Operation Flashpoint: Resistance (with all the realistic Soviet tank addons, ARMA II, GTA IV, GTR2, Richard Burns Rally, IL-2 Sturmovik, Counter-Strike: Source... Mostly slightly older games like that, occasionally I'll buy a new game or two but I tend to stick with flight sims and racing games with lots of custom mods etc.
> 
> I'm definitely not an early-adopter (again for fear/reluctance to change and $$$ reasons) I was proven right when all my "noob" friends flocked to Windows Vista (ahahah) but on the other hand I am hearing good things about Windows 7, so I'm considering it but not anytime soon (since I'm also hearing about Windows 8 being even better) I guess we'll see. I tend have the "Big Lebowski" attitude of just chilling out and not worrying too much about... haha
> 
> Cheers mate


Sounds good, whatever works for you. As far as upgrading to Win 7 its been out for a couple years and is rock solid. From what I've seen Windows 8 is more tablet oriented.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Guys/gals,
> In the processes of writing up a huge post with all the information I've gathered on overclocking, both from the forums and my own personal experiences.
> I think it's important for members to be able to reference a particular processor, and not have to sift through pages and pages of guides, only to find the information is outdated or inaccurate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Yup. That's exactly the problem. It's especially difficult when the thread starter isn't active in it.


Are you implying something?








First of all,this is a club,not a guide,although you will find helpful information in it.There are already numerous guides on OCN on overclocking AMD processors.All you have to do is look.All K10 CPU's work basically the same.No 2 CPU's will have the same results,it's up to you to fine tune. 99 % of the AMD K10 overclocking questions have been answered 100 times,why would someone continually monitor every question that gets repeatedly asked when the answers are already given,most people are too lazy to look them up.

Secondly,to tell someone it's pointless to change the HTT is just plain wrong.This OCN, we bench for points.You won't maximize your RAM performance without changing the HTT from stock.I guess if you are still running DDR2 you wouldn't know that.

If you feel like you can make a better guide than the top overclockers in the world,go right ahead.


----------



## freax0r69

Selectstriker,

Hmm I didn't know that about Windows 8, I guess I'll really start looking into Windows 7 then... I just hope it doesn't have a horrible desktop layout like Vista! lol

Cheers mate


----------



## freax0r69

Just posting this to help the community and any other 780G chipset users! I love OCN!

RDR09:

"freax,

1. the highest i would oc with that mobo is 3.6 GHz.

i would invest on this . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012

for the mosfets and blow air over them.

or

2. save some and invest on an AM3 or AM3+ mobo and get an 8 GB DDR3 RAM (cheap). You can sell your stuff to help with the cost. I see some needing DDR2 RAMs in the OCN Market - Wanted section - and pm them.

I would personally go with route 2, i bought my mobo here for $65. Reused my DDR3 RAMs."

freax0r69:

"While I was waiting for your reply, I actually overclocked the 960T!

Here's what I did:

multi 20x
fsb/clock 20
ht link I think I set to 4x
coolnquiet off
core1e support off
turbo boost off
vcore 1.375
nb frequency auto
ram freq auto
ram voltage auto

so far its working!

HW monitor and bios both show core temp of 26-27C and vcore shows up as 1.38

CPU-Z shows the following:
core speed 4026.8mhz
multi x 20.0
bus speed 201.3mhz
ht link 2617.5mhz
core voltage 1.376

See, I think there may not be any problems because the processor is a 95w TDP and this board supports even *some* of the older original phenoms which had 125w tdp! I know for sure it definitely won't support a 140w tdp. When I had my 89w windsor core, I had to bump the voltage to 1.4-1.425 vcore (I think) and ran it for more than 2 years without a problem. I guess the motherboard is pretty robust! The other thing, is if you look at he design of the Coolermaster Hyper TX2, it has a shroud behind the aluminium fans at the back that deflect some air down to the area around the cpu socket where I think the vrms/mosfets are? Here are the pics of the cooler, see the ones that show the back of it:
http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=2535

So the added cooling and the low tdp of the cpu might be a factor in allowing this to work!
I mean so far everything seems good, but at the same time I appreciate your advice and it is a little scary to do a 1 thousand mhz overclock! lol

What do you think mate? your input is greatly appreciated!"

^ Also, I forgot to add another factor is the (relatively) low vcore voltage which I think helps this work...

^ Also, I will invest in the copper heatsinks for the vrm/mosfet chips as soon as I found out exactly where they are on the mobo! Thanks RDR09!!!!!!

^Also, at 4ghz the cpu is running stable so far and idling at 27C! Again, I'm using a Coolermaster Hyper TX2 with Arctic Silver 5 applied carefully!

^Also, just for future reference to anyone else using the same configuration I use, when I dialed back the OC to 3.6ghz, I set it with all the same settings except multi is 18 and vcore was lowered to 1.350 from 1.375 (I tried even lower, but it wasn't stable at 1.325. Booted just fine at 1.350 though. I set the ht link and freq to auto and seems to be working fine. I didn't mess with the ram at all because I honestly wouldn't know what to do with it considering I'm still using DDR2 800 and there don't seem to be any Phenom tweaking guides for people using this speed of ram. Cheers!


----------



## freax0r69

Quick question, the 6 round capacitor looking things right above/north of the cpu socket area, are those the vrm/mosfets?

http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/2758/890.jpg <

Here is the pic of my motherboard

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freax0r69*
> 
> Quick question, the 6 round capacitor looking things right above/north of the cpu socket area, are those the vrm/mosfets?
> http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/2758/890.jpg <
> 
> Here is the pic of my motherboard
> Thanks!!!!!!


the ones highlighted need cooling . . .



just do not oc like crazy.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freax0r69*
> 
> RDR09 thanks for replying!
> "freax,
> 1. make sure you have the right bios version - F12B . . .
> http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2758
> 2. i would not recommend overclocking with that mobo
> 3. mobo might unlock your chip but i would not recommend you doing that either.
> mobo might fry if you do 2 and/or 3. sorry.
> Welcome to OCN!"
> 1. Yes you are quite correct, I did flash the mobo to F12B before I bought it to make sure it worked
> 2. I have overclocked before with this board. I first overclocked an X2 5000+ Black Edition Brisbane 65w from 2.6ghz stock to 3.2 ghz. I then upgraded to a X2 6000+ 89w from stock 3.0ghz to 3.35 per core (basically X2 6400+ speeds.
> 3. I suspected the GA-MA78GM-S2H would not unlock extra cores and I confirmed it as there are no bios options for it, but I'm fine with that since I use it only for gaming and few if any games out there take advantage of 6 cores. Besides, it seems like better overclocks can be achieved with 4 cores, and that in turn gives better performance in-game (For my needs, that is)
> Since installing the Phenom II 960T Zosma and the XFX HD 6870 2GB, I have made some changes to my specs:
> Windows XP SP2 with SP3 Registry trick to play GTA IV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- Clean install on new primary HD after PSU failure caused registry corruption or some other problem that prevented it from booting up.
> Rosewill RP550 PSU with 35A on the 12v rail <-- PSU died upon installing HD 6870 2GB (Replaced with Corsair TX650M 650W with 54A on 12v rail)
> Coolermaster HyperTX2
> Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H Rev 1.0, BIOS version Updated to F12B to support Phenom II
> Wintec AMPx 3GB DDR2 800 PC6400 (3 sticks) <-- Added 1GB stick for a total of 4 (same brand, same model/serial)
> Shiny new XFX HD 6870 2gb (with free Dirt3!!)
> WD 500GB 7200 RPM SATA <-- PSU failure probably corrupted registry and it wouldn't boot. Replaced with a 500GB WD Caviar Green 32MB cache as the main drive, old one moved to backup/storage drive and still works)
> Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS Gamer
> DVD-ROM Drive
> DVD-RW Drive
> 3.5 Inch Floppy Drive
> Kingwin Large ATX Aluminum case with 2x intake fans in the front, top intake fan, 2x rear exhaust fans and dual Hard Drive cooling fans.
> So my question is this: Given my new system specs, and considering that I'm using DDR2 800 ram, how would you recommend I set up my overclock?
> I'm thinking of using these recommendations:
> "Jaff,
> try this 4GHz setting for quad . . .
> - go back to bios and set everything to default
> - disable the following - C1E, Turbo, HT, Cool & Quiet, and if you have Turbo V - disable it.
> - set your vcore to 1.38v or 1.4v (try 1.38 first)
> - raise your Multiplier to 20
> - the fsb should be at 200
> - save and exit.
> Watch your temp using hw monitor.
> if that works, then turn on acc or unlock mode but you may have to bump the vcore around 1.42v (mine does - some others can get it lower)."
> I'm concerned mostly with what I should the HT link to and what I should do as far as ram settings because I have DDR2 800 and all I see in this thread is mainly for people who have 1066 ram or DDR3 1600 ram or whatever. I'm still using DDR2 800 so I would really appreciate some advice! And Thanks for welcoming me RDR09!
> Note: Also, my 960T is idling at 26C at stock speed just fyi.


just keep an eye on your temps and i would not leave it running. you got to love that chip, huh?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freax0r69*
> 
> Selectstriker,
> Hmm I didn't know that about Windows 8, I guess I'll really start looking into Windows 7 then... *I just hope it doesn't have a horrible desktop layout like Vista! lol*
> Cheers mate


Coming from a user that skipped Vista all together and went from XP to W7 I was really happy with the layout when I switched. I have posted a picture of my desktop below but for the most part W7 performs the same if not better in many areas than XP and feels just as smooth.











EDIT:
I put the gadget on the right hand side they do not come standard, in fact there is no crappy gadget bar there anymore.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> the ones highlighted need cooling . . .
> 
> just do not oc like crazy.


^ What he said. Those little buggers will make or break you. They can heat up real quick and pop goes the weasel if you get my meaning.

And freax let me say that Win7 is the best OS MS has put out since NT4.0 . It is solid and can be made to feel and look how you want it. It can be complex and simple depending on what your taste is.


----------



## freax0r69

LOL ok thanks mate!

I just ran 3dMark06 and its running stable at 4.03GHZ! I scored 20,989 3dmarks!!! Wooo!!! With my previous X2 6000+ 89W Windsore core overclocked to 3.35 with an HD 4870 my highest 3dmark06 score was I think like 15,000 or it may even have been as low as 12,000 I don't really remember, its been a while. But I am very happy!!! I will do what you recommended, I'll hold back the OC to 3.6 for now and I will buy the copper heatsinks you recommended!!!

Cheers mate!


----------



## freax0r69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Coming from a user that skipped Vista all together and went from XP to W7 I was really happy with the layout when I switched. I have posted a picture of my desktop below but for the most part W7 performs the same if not better in many areas than XP and feels just as smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I put the gadget on the right hand side they do not come standard, in fact there is no crappy gadget bar there anymore.


Thanks! See, it can get a little isolated for us PC gamers... Don't have too many friends who are in this hobby anymore so I hadn't really heard first-hand opinions about Windows 7 for gaming. I'm definitely gonna give it a shot as soon as $$$ is not an issue! I'm also gonna look for a windows XP skin or something lol

Cheers mate


----------



## freax0r69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> ^ What he said. Those little buggers will make or break you. They can heat up real quick and pop goes the weasel if you get my meaning.
> And freax let me say that Win7 is the best OS MS has put out since NT4.0 . It is solid and can be made to feel and look how you want it. It can be complex and simple depending on what your taste is.


Thanks for the advice! I'm definitely warming up to Windows 7 now, especially since it doesn't place ram limits like XP and its a native X64 OS! I'm gonna do some research to see how compatible it is with older programs though!

Cheers mate!


----------



## freax0r69

Ok will do! my CPU temps are 27C and motherboard/chipset temps are 34C in hwmonitor!


----------



## freax0r69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> the ones highlighted need cooling . . .
> 
> just do not oc like crazy.


Thanks! You saved me a lot of guesswork! Will do!


----------



## FriedFish

okey, new guy here.

so i got myself a AMD Phenom II 960t for free this weekend, got it from a friend of mine who didnt need it anymore.

so now i placed it in my rig and went OC'ing it (my rig is uploaded in rigbuilder,i think)

anyways here is my setup atm:
Asus Sabertooth 990FX
Enermax 500W PSU
8gb 1600mhz corsair ram
Sapphire HD5770
AMD Phenom II 960t

current setup:
FSB: 240mhz
Multiplier: 17x
Unlocked: 6x
fsb speed: 2400mhz
HT: 1920mhz
coreV: 1.45V
nb: 1.2V
mem: 1599mhz at CL 9-9-9-24
memV: 1.5V

problem 1: somehow,i can turn the NB multiplier down from the default 10x, but as soon as i turn it up my system doesnt boot at all. the only way to increase my NB speed is to increase the FSB speed.
could this mean my friend gave me a cpu with a broken NB controller or something? (wich doesnt really matter since it was for free,but still this thing has 6 cores,while my old Phenom II 955 BE only had 4)

Problem 2: i can run Prime95 for about 3 mins,then my entire pc shuts off, the power goes just off. the cpu doesnt chrash and prime doesnt give a error. but the pc goes just out.

funny this always happens when cpu temp reaches 50*C (i cant read the Core temps because that doesnt work with all 6 cores unlocked)

the cpu runs stable when i play games etc,it doesnt chrash at all. but somehow when i run Prime95 for longer then 2 mins or AMD Overdrive stability test for 7 mins it just goes blackout.
also: my cpu temps at gaming are around 38~39*C

so anyone who can help me with my NB speed issue/the heavy benchmark blackout issue?


----------



## Catscratch

"960t CPU "UNLOCKED" Power draw = 162 Watts at load 5 cores 4.045 GHZ overclocked
960t x4 "NOT UNLOCKED" Power draw = 135 Watts at load 4.045 GHZ overclocked
Phenom II 1100t x6 clocked to 4.2 GHZ @ 1.465 V. power draw = 159.6 Watts."

Wish it was true. Noone could prove Software Wattage readings are real. You'll even see 138watts on cpu OC calculators for 4000ghz x6.

This is from Guru3d, first 1055t 1090t review:








Those are from the wall outlet readings so entire system but still 86 watts increase for 4100 @ 1.42v


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriedFish*
> 
> okey, new guy here.
> so i got myself a AMD Phenom II 960t for free this weekend, got it from a friend of mine who didnt need it anymore.
> so now i placed it in my rig and went OC'ing it (my rig is uploaded in rigbuilder,i think)
> anyways here is my setup atm:
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX
> Enermax 500W PSU
> 8gb 1600mhz corsair ram
> Sapphire HD5770
> AMD Phenom II 960t
> current setup:
> FSB: 240mhz
> Multiplier: 17x
> Unlocked: 6x
> fsb speed: 2400mhz
> HT: 1920mhz
> coreV: 1.45V
> nb: 1.2V
> mem: 1599mhz at CL 9-9-9-24
> memV: 1.5V
> problem 1: somehow,i can turn the NB multiplier down from the default 10x, but as soon as i turn it up my system doesnt boot at all. the only way to increase my NB speed is to increase the FSB speed.
> could this mean my friend gave me a cpu with a broken NB controller or something? (wich doesnt really matter since it was for free,but still this thing has 6 cores,while my old Phenom II 955 BE only had 4)
> Problem 2: i can run Prime95 for about 3 mins,then my entire pc shuts off, the power goes just off. the cpu doesnt chrash and prime doesnt give a error. but the pc goes just out.
> funny this always happens when cpu temp reaches 50*C (i cant read the Core temps because that doesnt work with all 6 cores unlocked)
> the cpu runs stable when i play games etc,it doesnt chrash at all. but somehow when i run Prime95 for longer then 2 mins or AMD Overdrive stability test for 7 mins it just goes blackout.
> also: my cpu temps at gaming are around 38~39*C
> so anyone who can help me with my NB speed issue/the heavy benchmark blackout issue?


It could be PSU can't power it enough. It could be CPU shutting itself off because of high heat. CPU temp means cpu socket temp, which is Motherboard's own sensor. The core temps maybe higher than 55c. Most Thubans (including Zosma) are flaky after 55c when overclocked.

If you are mainly playing games, you don't need 6 cores. You'll be better of with 4 cores at 4ghz+ with lower temps.

(You only raise CPUNB voltage when you overclock CPU-NB. There's also a standalone NB voltage which is meant NOT to be touched.)


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> It could be PSU can't power it enough. It could be CPU shutting itself off because of high heat. CPU temp means cpu socket temp, which is Motherboard's own sensor. The core temps maybe higher than 55c. Most Thubans (including Zosma) are flaky after 55c when overclocked.


Really? Flaky after 55C? Anyone else have this experince? Cuz it hasn't been mine at all. Hell, my 960T approaches 55C at stock settings in Prime95 at some points in a long test. The thermal wall is quite a bit higher than 55C so I'm surprised to hear about performance degradation that early.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> If you are mainly playing games, you don't need 6 cores. You'll be better of with 4 cores at 4ghz+ with lower temps.
> (You only raise CPUNB voltage when you overclock CPU-NB. There's also a standalone NB voltage which is meant NOT to be touched.)


I've heard raising the NB voltage can be quite helpful for RAM/core clock OC stability. Is this not the case? My NB wont go about 2800MHz without some voltage increase to both CPU-NB and NB.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Really? Flaky after 55C? Anyone else have this experince? Cuz it hasn't been mine at all. Hell, my 960T approaches 55C at stock settings in Prime95 at some points in a long test. The thermal wall is quite a bit higher than 55C so I'm surprised to hear about performance degradation that early.
> I've heard raising the NB voltage can be quite helpful for RAM/core clock OC stability. Is this not the case? My NB wont go about 2800MHz without some voltage increase to both CPU-NB and NB.


that's something new. that's my temp when i game at 4.2GHz as a hex. no flakyness here.


----------



## LilScrappyD

to the OP:
User Name: LilScrappyD
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 960T
24/7 OC: x4 4000Mhz @ 1.4125v (for now)
Max OC: n/a
Unlockable: no (dont know if its the chip or my biostar ta990fxe)

hey everyone just wanted to ask what you guys think about my settings!
200 FSB
20 multi
4000Mhz CPU
1.404v core (set as 1.4125v but shows as 1.404 in bios h/w manager)
2800Mhz NB (cant get this any higher without going over 1.4v cpu-nb)
1.392v CPU-NB (set as 1.35v but it shows as 1.392 in the bios h/w manager)
2000Mhz HT

another question is when i try to unock my system doesnt even post.
it tried increasing vcore all the way to 1.475 but it was still no post.
the mobo's led reads 68 which i cant find the meaning of anywhere lol.
i am also trying to unlock by enabling "bio-unlocking" in bios.
i cannot unlock by hitting f6 on post because it doesnt give me that option.
anyone know what my problem might be?

anyways thanks for your help guys!


----------



## sequoia464

"another question is when i try to unock my system doesnt even post.
it tried increasing vcore all the way to 1.475 but it was still no post.
the mobo's led reads 68 which i cant find the meaning of anywhere lol.
i am also trying to unlock by enabling "bio-unlocking" in bios.
i cannot unlock by hitting f6 on post because it doesnt give me that option.
anyone know what my problem might be?"

I have two 960T's. One unlocks to a 6 core, with the other I can't even post back into the bios when I try to unlock it.


----------



## PuntyMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriedFish*
> 
> okey, new guy here.
> so i got myself a AMD Phenom II 960t for free this weekend, got it from a friend of mine who didnt need it anymore.
> so now i placed it in my rig and went OC'ing it (my rig is uploaded in rigbuilder,i think)
> anyways here is my setup atm:
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX
> Enermax 500W PSU
> 8gb 1600mhz corsair ram
> Sapphire HD5770
> AMD Phenom II 960t
> current setup:
> FSB: 240mhz
> Multiplier: 17x
> Unlocked: 6x
> fsb speed: 2400mhz
> HT: 1920mhz
> coreV: 1.45V
> nb: 1.2V
> mem: 1599mhz at CL 9-9-9-24
> memV: 1.5V
> problem 1: somehow,i can turn the NB multiplier down from the default 10x, but as soon as i turn it up my system doesnt boot at all. the only way to increase my NB speed is to increase the FSB speed.
> could this mean my friend gave me a cpu with a broken NB controller or something? (wich doesnt really matter since it was for free,but still this thing has 6 cores,while my old Phenom II 955 BE only had 4)
> Problem 2: i can run Prime95 for about 3 mins,then my entire pc shuts off, the power goes just off. the cpu doesnt chrash and prime doesnt give a error. but the pc goes just out.
> funny this always happens when cpu temp reaches 50*C (i cant read the Core temps because that doesnt work with all 6 cores unlocked)
> the cpu runs stable when i play games etc,it doesnt chrash at all. but somehow when i run Prime95 for longer then 2 mins or AMD Overdrive stability test for 7 mins it just goes blackout.
> also: my cpu temps at gaming are around 38~39*C
> so anyone who can help me with my NB speed issue/the heavy benchmark blackout issue?


yeah your cpu definitely looks like its overheating. are you using the stock cooler or an after market one?


----------



## FriedFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuntyMario*
> 
> yeah your cpu definitely looks like its overheating. are you using the stock cooler or an after market one?


No, im using a Thermaltake Big Typhoon.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuntyMario*
> 
> yeah your cpu definitely looks like its overheating. are you using the stock cooler or an after market one?


That is what it sounds like but I have never experienced a shut down at that low a temp on my 960T. It could mean that one o rmore of your cores has less tolerance than rest.

To Sequoia: You prob have a chip that truely has at least one truely bad core. Try unlocking to just 5 and see what that does. It shouldn't take 1.47v just to unlock the cores. In fact without the OC on my I unlocked it at the same voltage without any issues with stability.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequoia464*
> 
> "another question is when i try to unock my system doesnt even post.
> it tried increasing vcore all the way to 1.475 but it was still no post.
> the mobo's led reads 68 which i cant find the meaning of anywhere lol.
> i am also trying to unlock by enabling "bio-unlocking" in bios.
> i cannot unlock by hitting f6 on post because it doesnt give me that option.
> anyone know what my problem might be?"
> I have two 960T's. One unlocks to a 6 core, with the other I can't even post back into the bios when I try to unlock it.


I have had this problem before and it sounds like you got a chip that won't unlock all cores, try enabling the fifth core if that doesn't work try enabling the sixth core If they both won't unlock then you still have a good quad core.


----------



## freax0r69

Hey guys, I'm trying to leave a 24/7 stable OC but I'm getting PFN_LIST_CORRUPT and 0x0000008E bsod's sometimes. What I'd like to know is what are the ideal settings for a 3.6 GHZ OC on 4 cores?

I tried the following:
multi 18
reference clock 200
vcore 1.325
ht link width auto
ht link freq auto
cpu-nb stock volts
nb freq auto
nb vcore stock volts
ram settings ddr2 800 default speed with stock voltage
coolnquiet off
core1e support off
turbo boost off

So my question is where am I going wrong? I saw one guy posted his 3.6ghz OC settings as :

HT freq 2400
NB freq 2400
vcore 1.43
NB vcore 1.3

Should I try these or what would you recommend I set my voltages and frequencies as?

Here is my hardware:
Windows XP SP2 with SP3 Registry trick to play GTA IV







<-- (Clean install on new primary HD)
Corsair TX650M 650W (with 54A on 12v rail)
Coolermaster HyperTX2
Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H Rev 1.0, (BIOS version Updated to F12B to support Phenom II)
Wintec AMPx 4GB DDR2 800 PC6400
Shiny new XFX HD 6870 2gb (with free Dirt3!!)
WD Caviar Green 500GB SATA primary drive
WD 500GB 7200 RPM SATA storage drive
Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS Gamer
DVD-ROM Drive
DVD-RW Drive
3.5 Inch Floppy Drive
Kingwin Large ATX Aluminum case with 2x intake fans in the front, top intake fan, 2x rear exhaust fans and dual Hard Drive cooling fans.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Really? Flaky after 55C? Anyone else have this experince? Cuz it hasn't been mine at all. Hell, my 960T approaches 55C at stock settings in Prime95 at some points in a long test. The thermal wall is quite a bit higher than 55C so I'm surprised to hear about performance degradation that early.
> I've heard raising the NB voltage can be quite helpful for RAM/core clock OC stability. Is this not the case? My NB wont go about 2800MHz without some voltage increase to both CPU-NB and NB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> that's something new. that's my temp when i game at 4.2GHz as a hex. no flakyness here.


I mentioned "most" not all and "when overclocked". Regular NB voltage sometimes help but it's not a general rule. I had problems around 55c on my 1090t failing prime95 on 1 or 2 cores. However, i needed lotsa voltage for 4ghz, so I had to back down to [email protected], that was its sweet spot.


----------



## Xaxinian

Well I decided to start from scratch on my OC. Just doing one thing at a time. So I would like to post what I have got it at stable and see if any of you tweakers out there have some fine tune advice for me.

AMD 960t BE 6 Unlocked
Gigabyte 970a-UD3 Mobo
Gskill Ripjaw DDR3-1600 4gbx2 9-9-9-24 stock
Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus PSU
Raidmax RS 530SS heatsink
Radeon XFX 6770 GPU

CPU: x20 4000MHz
CPU NB: x14 2800MHz
Core Performance Boost: Disabled
CPU Host Clock Control: Manual
CPU Frequency: 200
HT Link Frequecy: 2400MHz
Memory Clock: 8.0 1600 mhz 9-9-9-24

Voltages
CPU NB vid control 1.3v
Cpu voltage control 1.425

Again its stable at 4Ghz and passing OCCT. but I want to open up the other 2 cores (Which I know to be good) and possibly fiddle with memory timings. But any suggestions or critique would be appreciated.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> I mentioned "most" not all and "when overclocked". Regular NB voltage sometimes help but it's not a general rule. I had problems around 55c on my 1090t failing prime95 on 1 or 2 cores. However, i needed lotsa voltage for 4ghz, so I had to back down to [email protected], that was its sweet spot.


how many thubans did you use with the same prolem?

i think you meant . . . my thuban was flaky at 55.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaxinian*
> 
> Well I decided to start from scratch on my OC. Just doing one thing at a time. So I would like to post what I have got it at stable and see if any of you tweakers out there have some fine tune advice for me.
> AMD 960t BE 6 Unlocked
> Gigabyte 970a-UD3 Mobo
> Gskill Ripjaw DDR3-1600 4gbx2 9-9-9-24 stock
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus PSU
> Raidmax RS 530SS heatsink
> Radeon XFX 6770 GPU
> CPU: x20 4000MHz
> CPU NB: x14 2800MHz
> Core Performance Boost: Disabled
> CPU Host Clock Control: Manual
> CPU Frequency: 200
> HT Link Frequecy: 2400MHz
> Memory Clock: 8.0 1600 mhz 9-9-9-24
> Voltages
> CPU NB vid control 1.3v
> Cpu voltage control 1.425
> Again its stable at 4Ghz and passing OCCT. but I want to open up the other 2 cores (Which I know to be good) and possibly fiddle with memory timings. But any suggestions or critique would be appreciated.


try unlocking without changing any values including vcore. like you said - one step at a time. anyway, my rams do not like going past 1700.


----------



## Xaxinian

Ok I did unlock them without changing the voltage, but you reminded me of a question. SOmetimes when testing my vcore jumps up to 1.55. I think I have all the turbo boost, cool and quiet etc turned off. I set my vcore to 1.475. Is this jump normal when stress testing?

Also my temp seems to run higher at 6 cores showing 57c max, is this because it cant accurately gauge my temps with 6 unlocked?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaxinian*
> 
> Ok I did unlock them without changing the voltage, but you reminded me of a question. SOmetimes when testing my vcore jumps up to 1.55. I think I have all the turbo boost, cool and quiet etc turned off. I set my vcore to 1.475. Is this jump normal when stress testing?
> Also my temp seems to run higher at 6 cores showing 57c max, is this because it cant accurately gauge my temps with 6 unlocked?


wonderful! the vcore jumping up and down happens with my mobo, too. i read it has to do with vdroop compensating to keep the system stable (not bsod) during load and unload.

the extra cores will really make your temp go higher. it's like a 4 cylinder runs cooler than a 6 cyl requiring a much bigger radiator. at least that is how i see it. other components are working hard as well.

you can try lowering your vcore - yours might do it.

you know what else? try enabling Cool and Quiet and see if stays stable. set Power Savings mode in Windows at Balance. Keeps the system cooler. Revert back if it becomes unstable.

i keep mine at 4GHz as shown in my rig and would stay that way even come summer.


----------



## TwiggLe

Add me

User Name: TwiggLe
CPU: 960T
24/7 OC: 4.2ghz
Max OC: 4.2ghz
Unlockable: Yes

Also just got my sabertooth 990fx so will try to get higher with my OC.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Really? Flaky after 55C? Anyone else have this experince? Cuz it hasn't been mine at all. Hell, my 960T approaches 55C at stock settings in Prime95 at some points in a long test. The thermal wall is quite a bit higher than 55C so I'm surprised to hear about performance degradation that early.


You actually answered your own question and the reasoning behind it.

The key word there is: at stock. When you increase the CPU speed and voltage, you are lowering the thermal wall considerably. In fact, pushing 1.55V through the processor, the wall is around 45 (core temp, not socket).

I can't get 4.4 mathematically stable (extended linpack or prime runs), but if I stick the PC in front of the window (it's like 40 outside), the core "temp" drops to about 30C under load, guess what, it passes, in fact, I can overclock it to 4.6ghz and that because the new problem area. Point is: the 960t is extremely sensitive to heat.
Quote:


> I've heard raising the NB voltage can be quite helpful for RAM/core clock OC stability. Is this not the case? My NB wont go about 2800MHz without some voltage increase to both CPU-NB and NB.


With 4 modules, yes, increasing the NB voltage can help stabilize an overclock but YMMV. The CPUNB will need quite a bit to run over 2800 and even more with 6 cores enabled, assuming all 6 can even run a 2800+ to begin with. This also adds even more heat to the processor since the IMC is located on the processor.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wonderful! the vcore jumping up and down happens with my mobo, too. i read it has to do with vdroop compensating to keep the system stable (not bsod) during load and unload.
> the extra cores will really make your temp go higher. it's like a 4 cylinder runs cooler than a 6 cyl requiring a much bigger radiator. at least that is how i see it. other components are working hard as well.
> you can try lowering your vcore - yours might do it.
> you know what else? try enabling Cool and Quiet and see if stays stable. set Power Savings mode in Windows at Balance. Keeps the system cooler. Revert back if it becomes unstable.
> i keep mine at 4GHz as shown in my rig and would stay that way even come summer.


It's kinda weird, but my old mobo the Vcore only increases under load and it's only by .025vs. I see a ton of systems where the fluctuations are fairly significant. It does't have LLC, didn't really exist in its current incarnation when this mobo or chipset were in their prime.

Some motherboards, though, you can tweak LLC (Line Load Calibration) to reduce vdroop considerably; most leave it alone believing the processor is just getting the power it needs; after seeing what AMD considers good voltages (stock 3.0 only requires 1.075Vs, that's .2V overvolt), I'm not surprised it might get a bit carried away.

FYI, vdroops appears to kick in with any voltage higher than 1.


----------



## Xaxinian

So then, would you recommend systematically reducing my vcore voltage until I cannot pass stress tests or it crashes? To find how little heat I can get away with. Also Did anyone see anything with my settings that they didnt like or where it could use improvement?

AMD 960t BE 6 Unlocked
Gigabyte 970a-UD3 Mobo
Gskill Ripjaw DDR3-1600 4gbx2 9-9-9-24 stock
Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus PSU
Raidmax RS 530SS heatsink
Radeon XFX 6770 GPU

CPU: x20 4000MHz
CPU NB: x14 2800MHz
Core Performance Boost: Disabled
CPU Host Clock Control: Manual
CPU Frequency: 200
HT Link Frequecy: 2400MHz
Memory Clock: 8.0 1600 mhz 9-9-9-24
Voltages
CPU NB vid control 1.3v
Cpu voltage control 1.425


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> how many thubans did you use with the same prolem?
> i think you meant . . . my thuban was flaky at 55.


^^^^ this


----------



## Kylezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> You actually answered your own question and the reasoning behind it.
> The key word there is: at stock. When you increase the CPU speed and voltage, you are lowering the thermal wall considerably. In fact, pushing 1.55V through the processor, the wall is around 45 (core temp, not socket).
> I can't get 4.4 mathematically stable (extended linpack or prime runs), but if I stick the PC in front of the window (it's like 40 outside), the core "temp" drops to about 30C under load, guess what, it passes, in fact, I can overclock it to 4.6ghz and that because the new problem area. Point is: the 960t is extremely sensitive to heat.
> With 4 modules, yes, increasing the NB voltage can help stabilize an overclock but YMMV. The CPUNB will need quite a bit to run over 2800 and even more with 6 cores enabled, assuming all 6 can even run a 2800+ to begin with. This also adds even more heat to the processor since the IMC is located on the processor.


Stock vCore, I ought to have elucidated. I'm at 3.6GHz at 1.3vCore and I get about 52C-55C max temps over a 10 hour prime. I've gone up to 70C stable but I never keep settings that run that hot for extended periods of time, so I am also surprised to hear about a 45C thermal wall. I think this is another case of "your chip" not "all chips". I have read a lot about this chip loving the cold, though, and seeing 5GHz+ on sub-zero cooling...but we all know cooler is better. It's not really a "thermal wall" if you can run stable at 45C, change a bunch of settings, and then run unstable at 45C. The problem is elsewhere but bringing the temp down helps. Calling it a thermal wall is misleading, imo. In any case, I'm doing pretty well so far at about 40C while gaming intensively with all my OC settings, including 2800 NB but I did have to up the CPU-NB voltage quite a bit.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylezo*
> 
> Stock vCore, I ought to have elucidated. I'm at 3.6GHz at 1.3vCore and I get about 52C-55C max temps over a 10 hour prime. I've gone up to 70C stable but I never keep settings that run that hot for extended periods of time, so I am also surprised to hear about a 45C thermal wall. I think this is another case of "your chip" not "all chips". I have read a lot about this chip loving the cold, though, and seeing 5GHz+ on sub-zero cooling...but we all know cooler is better. It's not really a "thermal wall" if you can run stable at 45C, change a bunch of settings, and then run unstable at 45C. The problem is elsewhere but bringing the temp down helps. Calling it a thermal wall is misleading, imo. In any case, I'm doing pretty well so far at about 40C while gaming intensively with all my OC settings, including 2800 NB but I did have to up the CPU-NB voltage quite a bit.


I can understand your point of view, and I agree that using the terms "thermal wall" or "thermal ceiling" can be misleading. The safeguards are all taken at stock settings, so the ceiling will change with each new voltage and speed.

While some chips maybe more sensitive than others, there are far too many variables in play to make an accurate assessment. Quality of VRMs and motherboard manufacture quality are two that come to mind.

For my system, 45C @ 1.55V is about the cut off on air. Though, I might be able to lower it by 5C by replacing the dark knight.


----------



## Kylezo

That totally makes sense, temp and instability of course go hand in hand...I find some temps @ certain clocks are fine where the same temps at other clocks are not and vice versa, etc. And that's why it's definitely best to relegate most blanket statements to "my chip" as opposed to "all 960Ts" with all those variables, haha.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> how many thubans did you use with the same prolem?
> i think you meant . . . my thuban was flaky at 55.
> try unlocking without changing any values including vcore. like you said - one step at a time. anyway, my rams do not like going past 1700.


It means I read a lot of stories. Ofc, in my case, it doesn't mean everyone will have trouble after 55c, just like your success doesn't mean noone will have problems above 55c







And this is based on, "all chips are different"


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> It means I read a lot of stories. Ofc, in my case, it doesn't mean everyone will have trouble after 55c, just like your success doesn't mean noone will have problems above 55c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is based on, "all chips are different"


it is difficult when there are a lot of variables and no standards to go by. members are counting on the clubs to put out reliable information like ours.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaxinian*
> 
> So then, would you recommend systematically reducing my vcore voltage until I cannot pass stress tests or it crashes? To find how little heat I can get away with. Also Did anyone see anything with my settings that they didnt like or where it could use improvement?
> AMD 960t BE 6 Unlocked
> Gigabyte 970a-UD3 Mobo
> Gskill Ripjaw DDR3-1600 4gbx2 9-9-9-24 stock
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus PSU
> Raidmax RS 530SS heatsink
> Radeon XFX 6770 GPU
> CPU: x20 4000MHz
> CPU NB: x14 2800MHz
> Core Performance Boost: Disabled
> CPU Host Clock Control: Manual
> CPU Frequency: 200
> HT Link Frequecy: 2400MHz
> Memory Clock: 8.0 1600 mhz 9-9-9-24
> Voltages
> CPU NB vid control 1.3v
> Cpu voltage control 1.425


your settings look good to me. how is your Raidmax holding (readings using HW monitor)? and did you say your vcore unlocked at 4GHz is 1.47v or 1.42V? i got mine stable at 1.42v.


----------



## Vedas

User Name: Vedas
CPU: 960 T Zosma
24/7 OC: X4 4000 @ 1.325 v
Max OC: X4 4500 @ 1.5 v
Unlockable: X6


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vedas*
> 
> User Name: Vedas
> CPU: 960 T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X4 4000 @ 1.325 v
> Max OC: X4 4500 @ 1.5 v
> Unlockable: X6


wow. what kind of cooler are you using?

Welcome.


----------



## Vedas

Having a hard time getting my rig builder to show. I created it but it won't show at my bottom of the post. It's a Arctic Freezer 13 Pro.

Edit - Figured it out


----------



## rdr09

i just earned $35 . . .

http://www.amazon.com/AMD-Phenom-Processor-Black-Socket/dp/B0056D5AMY


----------



## Wutface

I want to join this club as an awesome member with a 4.0GHz but I can't get my 960T stable past 3.6GHz.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1223309/960t-oc-help-request#post_16604167


----------



## FriedFish

aight,solved my problem. appareantly my NB voltage was only 1.0V. my sabertooth 990FX has a cup/NB voltage and a seperate NB voltage controller. now i can overclock my NB without touching the fbs speed.'

results:
User Name: FriedFish
*CPU:* AMD Phenom II 960T Zosma
*24/7 OC:* 4.0 Ghz 1.45V x6
*Max OC:* 4.2Ghz 1.5V x6
*Unlockable:* X6


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriedFish*
> 
> aight,solved my problem. appareantly my NB voltage was only 1.0V. my sabertooth 990FX has a cup/NB voltage and a seperate NB voltage controller. now i can overclock my NB without touching the fbs speed.'
> results:
> User Name: FriedFish
> *CPU:* AMD Phenom II 960T Zosma
> *24/7 OC:* 4.0 Ghz 1.45V x6
> *Max OC:* 4.2Ghz 1.5V x6
> *Unlockable:* X6


yes, some mobos have an option to tweak those settings, especially the ones built for overclocking. here is a good read . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1016382/cpu-nb-frequency-ht-frequency

do you mind sharing all your settings at 4.2GHz

cpu
cpu/nb
ht
dram (except timings)

freqs and voltages? thanks.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

gentlemen I decided to take a moment to identify my motherboards abnormal temperature readings. First off in all the motherboards I've used before this one (mostly asus boards) my motherboard has never been so hot with temperatures never reaching 95F or 35C on Idle this motherboard frequently reaches that temp and 110F or 43C area on Load which I myself am not comfortable with to say the least so I decided to reset all my settings to stock in the Bios. What happens is shocking to be modest, The temps do not decrease they stay in the same ranges in both Idle and Load temps. This is really bothersome and becoming quite annoying because of the problems persistence. If any of you helpful gentlemen or ladies as the case may be, can help me solve this riddle I'd be a very happy man.









You can head on over to my Tempest Evo page in my sig rig to see the cooling setup I have going on.









Edit:
Those pictures are somewhat older so I didn't have my second GTX480 at the time, However the fan placements are the same except I had to invert the two top fans to Intakes instead of exhaust to alleviate the temps on my motherboard which to say frankly didn't do squat.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriedFish*
> 
> aight,solved my problem. appareantly my NB voltage was only 1.0V. my sabertooth 990FX has a cup/NB voltage and a seperate NB voltage controller. now i can overclock my NB without touching the fbs speed.'
> results:
> User Name: FriedFish
> *CPU:* AMD Phenom II 960T Zosma
> *24/7 OC:* 4.0 Ghz 1.45V x6
> *Max OC:* 4.2Ghz 1.5V x6
> *Unlockable:* X6


Oh oh..you have a sabertooth..hey..to the right of ai tweaker..there's a tab..
and you have to turn off ecc.It's on by default







I think it's under "Northbridge"
I set nb voltage to 1.26


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> gentlemen I decided to take a moment to identify my motherboards abnormal temperature readings. First off in all the motherboards I've used before this one (mostly asus boards) my motherboard has never been so hot with temperatures never reaching 95F or 35C on Idle this motherboard frequently reaches that temp and 110F or 43C area on Load which I myself am not comfortable with to say the least so I decided to reset all my settings to stock in the Bios. What happens is shocking to be modest, The temps do not decrease they stay in the same ranges in both Idle and Load temps. This is really bothersome and becoming quite annoying because of the problems persistence. If any of you helpful gentlemen or ladies as the case may be, can help me solve this riddle I'd be a very happy man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can head on over to my Tempest Evo page in my sig rig to see the cooling setup I have going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Those pictures are somewhat older so I didn't have my second GTX480 at the time, However the fan placements are the same except I had to invert the two top fans to Intakes instead of exhaust to alleviate the temps on my motherboard which to say frankly didn't do squat.


mine shows 30*C at idle as well, i am on stock vcore at 3.8ghz. if i set everything back to stock the temp dont change. i honestly dont think thease chips read correctly in any motherboard.


----------



## Fasista

PD: srry


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> mine shows 30*C at idle as well, i am on stock vcore at 3.8ghz. if i set everything back to stock the temp dont change. i honestly dont think thease chips read correctly in any motherboard.


It is possible that the MB temp tries to show an average of several locations on the board and create an average and because my NB is so freakishly close to my VRMs the "average" is consistently high, However it is also possible that I am just too paranoid about my MB temperatures and in reality it's perfectly fine.


----------



## The Fryer

yeah. i hate any kind of heat in my system. thats always been me though. i do not like my cpu, gpu, or anything getting hot.. kind of an obession for me.. yet i dont watercool.. lol


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> yeah. i hate any kind of heat in my system. thats always been me though. i do not like my cpu, gpu, or anything getting hot.. kind of an obession for me.. yet i dont watercool.. lol


I don't mind my GPU and CPU getting a little warm but when it come to my motherboard I get more than a little touchy. IMO a motherboard should outlast all the other components attached to it beside the case of course.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> What RAM are you using?


Sorry for the late reply.
I'm using Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (CL9), I can't remember what revision they are.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> I'm using Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (CL9), I can't remember what revision they are.


i asked because i see they are slightly overclocked but the other things are . . .

"This motherboard is horrible.
No matter what, I can't get the NB Frequency/HT Link anything above 2429 either. I've tried setting the CPU-NB voltage to 1.4, and NB voltage to 1.15 and that didn't help.
Any suggestions?"

i read that . . .

- NB/HTL should be set as close to 2000 MHz and the voltage at 1.26 - 1.27v

the other setting is CPU/NB, mine is set at . . .

- 2600. try to lower the voltage to 1.35 - 1.37v

for the RAM it think your current setting is fine since your using both multiplier and fsb to overclock i think can't remember what cpuz is showing.


----------



## rdr09

i was reading this thread where this guy turned off onboard audio and was able to increase his overclock. well, i was curious so i did the same. my settings before turning off audio were (as a HEX) 4.2GHz and 1.46v, now i can boot at 1.42v. cpuz and hw monitor are showing 1.44v with llc enabled . . .



i can try turning on onboard audio and keep the setting and see if it boots.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> It is possible that the MB temp tries to show an average of several locations on the board and create an average and because my NB is so freakishly close to my VRMs the "average" is consistently high, However it is also possible that I am just too paranoid about my MB temperatures and in reality it's perfectly fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> gentlemen I decided to take a moment to identify my motherboards abnormal temperature readings. First off in all the motherboards I've used before this one (mostly asus boards) my motherboard has never been so hot with temperatures never reaching 95F or 35C on Idle this motherboard frequently reaches that temp and 110F or 43C area on Load which I myself am not comfortable with to say the least so I decided to reset all my settings to stock in the Bios. What happens is shocking to be modest, The temps do not decrease they stay in the same ranges in both Idle and Load temps. This is really bothersome and becoming quite annoying because of the problems persistence. If any of you helpful gentlemen or ladies as the case may be, can help me solve this riddle I'd be a very happy man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can head on over to my Tempest Evo page in my sig rig to see the cooling setup I have going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Those pictures are somewhat older so I didn't have my second GTX480 at the time, However the fan placements are the same except I had to invert the two top fans to Intakes instead of exhaust to alleviate the temps on my motherboard which to say frankly didn't do squat.


The first thing I'd do is send Asus tech support an e-mail; you an ask them directly where the sensor is located. From there, it should be simple enough to find out what is causing it to read so high.

You can also try adding some cooling behind the motherboard and the mount for it; a lot of hot air can build up there from the vrms and northbridge, casuing heat pockets. My vrm temps dropped 15c by adding a fan blowing behind them.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i was reading this thread where this guy turned off onboard audio and was able to increase his overclock. well, i was curious so i did the same. my settings before turning off audio were (as a HEX) 4.2GHz and 1.46v, now i can boot at 1.42v. cpuz and hw monitor are showing 1.44v with llc enabled . . .
> 
> i can try turning on onboard audio and keep the setting and see if it boots.


Disabling on-board components probably reduces the overhead on the HTL -- I haven't tried it myself either, since I kinda need it lol, and I'd almost be willing to guess that even an add on card would cause similar problems.

I've also heard reports that setting USB devices (unless you got HDs and high transfer devices) to 1.1 standard can help as well. Probably due to similar reasoning.


----------



## rdr09

well ozzy,

bsod a few minutes into IE. i guess it's true. you know what? i have a few dollars left in paypal and a new audio card is in order.

the guy had a hunch so he decided to use an audio card. disabled his onboard and was able to overclock higher. i might just get a stable 4.5GHz/HEX but what for?

i think i'll stick to 4GHz but i'll still buy a card and set my vcore to 1.4 or lower instead of 1.42v.

less heat baby!

wait i love my usb 3.0. i can't.

on second thought . . . .i'll just keep it at 4.2GHz and no sound for the moment and run prime.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> well ozzy,
> bsod a few minutes into IE. i guess it's true. you know what? i have a few dollars left in paypal and a new audio card is in order.
> the guy discovered it accidentally because he decided to use an audio card. disabled his onboard and was able to overclock higher. i might just get a stable 4.5GHz/HEX but what for?
> i think i'll stick to 4GHz but i'll still buy a card and set my vcore to 1.4 or lower instead of 1.42v.
> less heat baby!
> wait i love my usb 3.0. i can't.
> on second thought . . . .i'll just keep it at 4.2GHz and no sound for the moment and run prime.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Disabling on-board components probably reduces the overhead on the HTL -- I haven't tried it myself either, since I kinda need it lol, and I'd almost be willing to guess that even an add on card would cause similar problems.
> I've also heard reports that setting USB devices (unless you got HDs and high transfer devices) to 1.1 standard can help as well. Probably due to similar reasoning.


3 seconds and photoshop is ready. it feels like i am using my ssd.


----------



## mayford5

Not bad at all.


----------



## FriedFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, some mobos have an option to tweak those settings, especially the ones built for overclocking. here is a good read . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1016382/cpu-nb-frequency-ht-frequency
> do you mind sharing all your settings at 4.2GHz
> cpu
> cpu/nb
> ht
> dram (except timings)
> freqs and voltages? thanks.


cpu: 4200mhz, 17.5x multiplier, 1.55V
FSB: 240 mhz
cpu/nb: 2880 mhz,11x mult 1.35V (might be 1.4V as my motherboard auto adjust its V at load,but i set it to 1.35V in bios)
ht: 1960mhz. 9x mult (almost everyone said keep this as close to stock so this is stock, are there any gains increasing it?)
dram: Corsair 1599 mhz 1.5V 8gb (2x4Gigs)
Unlocked all 6 cores

OC is stable but it produces too much heat. so ill stick with 4.0ghz


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriedFish*
> 
> cpu: 4200mhz, 17.5x multiplier, 1.55V
> FSB: 240 mhz
> cpu/nb: 2880 mhz,11x mult 1.35V (might be 1.4V as my motherboard auto adjust its V at load,but i set it to 1.35V in bios)
> ht: 1960mhz. 9x mult (almost everyone said keep this as close to stock so this is stock, are there any gains increasing it?)
> dram: Corsair 1599 mhz 1.5V 8gb (2x4Gigs)
> Unlocked all 6 cores
> OC is stable but it produces too much heat. so ill stick with 4.0ghz


thanks for sharing.

just recently did an experiment turning off onboard audio and was able to boot at 4.2GHz with 1.42v. before that, i needed 1.46v. i will order an audio card coz i think it is worth it.

originally, my 7/24 was 4GHz at 1.42v, 20x and 200 with the RAMs set manually at 1600.

at cpu/nb 2800 MHz this rig needs 1.4v to stay stable.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Not bad at all.


mayford,

i assume you are folding with your sig - how is it holding up? is the 960T strong enough? your using the gpu to fold, right? i guess it does not matter.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> mayford,
> i assume you are folding with your sig - how is it holding up? is the 960T strong enough? your using the gpu to fold, right? i guess it does not matter.


Yeah, I am getting about 15000PPD(CPU only) depending on the work unit. I don't fold on my GPUs on that rig because I have crossfire and the new V7 client gets them confused with eachother as well as the 240.
This has been 24/7 for about two weeks now. I stopped folding for a while because at first this was unstable(folding wise) when I frist OCd the unlock. I needed to fine tune everything to get it to that point.
Now I am not having any issues and the V7 client is getting me some good units to catch back up on the couple of months I missed.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Yeah, I am getting about 15000PPD(CPU only) depending on the work unit. I don't fold on my GPUs on that rig because I have crossfire and the new V7 client gets them confused with eachother as well as the 240.
> This has been 24/7 for about two weeks now. I stopped folding for a while because at first this was unstable(folding wise) when I frist OCd the unlock. I needed to fine tune everything to get it to that point.
> Now I am not having any issues and the V7 client is getting me some good units to catch back up on the couple of months I missed.


not familiar with folding at all, so i have no idea if 15000PPD is normal. glad to hear it works. thanks.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> not familiar with folding at all, so i have no idea if 15000PPD is normal. glad to hear it works. thanks.


That isn't too bad. It is the highest output from a CPU I have owned although the I7s do much better.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 3 seconds and photoshop is ready. it feels like i am using my ssd.


Disabling sound (regardless of onboard or add on card) will speed up windows operations. Disabling on board audio and LAN did nothing for my setup, but I'm not surprised. Southbridge implementation might have a lot to do with it, as well as what other devices are connected to it; for me, I have a mouse and keyboard, doubt they are causing any undue bottleneck.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Disabling sound (regardless of onboard or add on card) will speed up windows operations. Disabling on board audio and LAN did nothing for my setup, but I'm not surprised. Southbridge implementation might have a lot to do with it, as well as what other devices are connected to it; for me, I have a mouse and keyboard, doubt they are causing any undue bottleneck.


i had to raise it to 1.43v, which is still lower than the original amount. it must be the difference in mobo. i did not catch what mobo the guy in that thread is using. i have to search it again and might ask the him more about it.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> That isn't too bad. It is the highest output from a CPU I have owned although the I7s do much better.


yes, i saw the i7 sb getting like 30K or higher but that was combined with the gpu. it seems there are alot of different settings much like overclockig to get higher ppd. i might get into it sometime in the future. thanks.


----------



## mayford5

Well you always know there is room for one more folder on our team here. lol


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, i saw the i7 sb getting like 30K or higher but that was combined with the gpu. it seems there are alot of different settings much like overclockig to get higher ppd. i might get into it sometime in the future. thanks.


Just gotta make sure the system is mathematically stable, otherwise, you could more harm then good.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Just gotta make sure the system is mathematically stable, otherwise, you could more harm then good.


Agreed.


----------



## bluestr

So I updated my bios for M5A97 Pro and it fixed all the issues I've had with it. I updated them all in order, don't know if that did the trick or just the latest bios. As before, using the latest bios it wouldn't post for about 100 times, then 101st it would.

I got my CPU/NB up to 2700MHz, it does not go higher than that. I set it to 2900MHz, it boots and all but once I check it in CPUZ it's still at 2700MHz.
What could be causing this, do I need more voltage on the CPU/NB? If yes, what is the safe voltage for the 960T CPU/NB?

I've got my CPU unlocked to 5 cores, it's at 4ghz, 1.38v (1.41v peak/full load) stable.
I can't remember the exact volts for the CPU/NB, I'd go highest and try to get CPU/NB at 3ghz, but I don't know what would be safe enough..

Any help appreciated.

EDIT:
Sorry, 1 more question. What is the recommended HT link speed?


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> So I updated my bios for M5A97 Pro and it fixed all the issues I've had with it. I updated them all in order, don't know if that did the trick or just the latest bios. As before, using the latest bios it wouldn't post for about 100 times, then 101st it would.
> I got my CPU/NB up to 2700MHz, it does not go higher than that. I set it to 2900MHz, it boots and all but once I check it in CPUZ it's still at 2700MHz.
> What could be causing this, do I need more voltage on the CPU/NB? If yes, what is the safe voltage for the 960T CPU/NB?
> I've got my CPU unlocked to 5 cores, it's at 4ghz, 1.38v (1.41v peak/full load) stable.
> I can't remember the exact volts for the CPU/NB, I'd go highest and try to get CPU/NB at 3ghz, but I don't know what would be safe enough..
> Any help appreciated.
> EDIT:
> Sorry, 1 more question. What is the recommended HT link speed?


In terms of the voltage needed to stabilize the NB will vary depending on the system. Generally speaking though, most system seem to be able to run 3GHZ @ around 1.35-1.4v.. It seems to depend on speed of ram, timings and processor speed.

My particular system requires 1.35vs for 3.0ghz, 1.45v for 3.2 and 1.575vs for 3.4.

Now, I push the limits, so don't think that 1.575 is safe, lol. It's not. I wouldn't push it over 1.5Vs for everyday use. It's rather fragile, but the system will either not POST or be completely unstable if the voltage is too high. It works similar to the vcore.

As far as the HT-Link goes: it's open for debate.

You're going to hear opposite ends of the spectrum. Opinions ranging from keep it at 2ghz or the system will implode to run it in sync with the NB.

The bottom line is always this: if it runs at a given speed with no problems, then there really is no reason to NOT run it at that.

Currently, I have my running at 3ghz, I had to overclock the HTT in order to get it that high, and since I've done so, I've experienced nothing out of the ordinary. The voltage required to stabilize it is nothing more than what is required to stabilize the NB at the level (I don't have separate voltage controls for HTLink & CPUNB, it's all one)


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i had to raise it to 1.43v, which is still lower than the original amount. it must be the difference in mobo. i did not catch what mobo the guy in that thread is using. i have to search it again and might ask the him more about it.


Any update on this little side project?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Any update on this little side project?


can't decide what sound card to get. i am not looking at spending a fortune. rightnow i set everything back to original values (4GHz @ 1.42V) cause i need some noise.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> can't decide what sound card to get. i am not looking at spending a fortune. rightnow i set everything back to original values (4GHz @ 1.42V) cause i need some noise.


There is a really freakishly good deal on this sound card over at the egg you should take it while it's still here.








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102043


----------



## bluestr

Thanks @ozzy983

I have my HT at 2100 something MHz, when I try running it at 2400 it just won't boot unless I drop down the CPUNB to the same value. I guess it's no problem though if it doesn't affect my performance.

I'm just trying to get the most out of my RAM, currently running it at these settings:










Is the GB/s the average for this kind of setting?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I looked up the average temp threshold for advanced motherboards and most sources say I will be fine up to 60c and as stated previously it's really hard to reach those MB temps so I've decided to order a 280 rad and some tubing for my H50 so I will upgrading my cpu cooling.









On to the point:
When I rebuild my computer in the coming week I will be overclocking practically everything as far as I can push it. NB, RAM, CPU, GPU's you name it and I plan to get it all 100% stable before I reinstall windows again. I will be testing all overclocks on my current OS installation, so I will need you guys help and advice on certain settings because I will be pushing my system really hard and I want to get my CPU to 4.2Ghz on X6 operation.

Challenge Accepted.jpg









Edit:
I finally found a use for my crucial memory cooler, I will be mounting it somehow over my Mosfet heatsink.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I looked up the average temp threshold for advanced motherboards and most sources say I will be fine up to 60c and as stated previously it's really hard to reach those MB temps so I've decided to order a 280 rad and some tubing for my H50 so I will upgrading my cpu cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the point:
> When I rebuild my computer in the coming week I will be overclocking practically everything as far as I can push it. NB, RAM, CPU, GPU's you name it and I plan to get it all 100% stable before I reinstall windows again. I will be testing all overclocks on my current OS installation, so I will need you guys help and advice on certain settings because I will be pushing my system really hard and I want to get my CPU to 4.2Ghz on X6 operation.
> Challenge Accepted.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I finally found a use for my crucial memory cooler, I will be mounting it somehow over my Mosfet heatsink.


i want to see your sig setup and thanks for the tip. 4.2 should be doable, especially you've got water.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i want to see your sig setup and thanks for the tip. 4.2 should be doable, especially you've got water.


I'll take some update photos soon and upload them to my tempest club user page and post a link.









I will say that I actually don't have the following parts yet so It'll be a few days before I get started.









ARCTIC COOLING Accelero XTREME Plus II
Rosewill PCI SATA Controller Card (for my secondary HDD)
Black Ice GT Stealth 280 Radiator

Edit:
I can't take pictures for awhile cause my camera is broken and I don't know if 4.2 is doable with my chip cause it already takes a whopping 1.55v to stabilize at 4.0


----------



## bluestr

1.55 for 4ghz! Oh crap, you'll need luck! Good luck man


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> 1.55 for 4ghz! Oh crap, you'll need luck! Good luck man


It is possible that once I tweak with some other settings I may get slightly lower Vcore on my CPU at that clock which is the first thing I am going to try to stabilize. I will be able to answer to question during the whole process as I will have my Laptop turned on during the process. Hell I may even try the whole ROG connect thing just because I can.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> can't decide what sound card to get. i am not looking at spending a fortune. rightnow i set everything back to original values (4GHz @ 1.42V) cause i need some noise.


I'd say something XFI. It's really one of the only options out there, and from my past XFI experience, the sound card is MILES ahead of any onboard solution. I miss my xfi. When I upgraded this system way, way back in the day, one of the caps got stuck on my shirt and ripped it off, since then it never worked.









I really want to buy another one, but will probably wait until I get get a receiver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> Thanks @ozzy983
> I have my HT at 2100 something MHz, when I try running it at 2400 it just won't boot unless I drop down the CPUNB to the same value. I guess it's no problem though if it doesn't affect my performance.
> I'm just trying to get the most out of my RAM, currently running it at these settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the GB/s the average for this kind of setting?


It's looking good enough. One of the key areas to look at is the latency. The lower it is, the faster the system will feel.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> I'd say something XFI. It's really one of the only options out there, and from my past XFI experience, the sound card is MILES ahead of any onboard solution. I miss my xfi. When I upgraded this system way, way back in the day, one of the caps got stuck on my shirt and ripped it off, since then it never worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to buy another one, but will probably wait until I get get a receiver.
> It's looking good enough. One of the key areas to look at is the latency. The lower it is, the faster the system will feel.


thanks, ozzy.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> I'd say something XFI. It's really one of the only options out there, and from my past XFI experience, the sound card is MILES ahead of any onboard solution. I miss my xfi. When I upgraded this system way, way back in the day, one of the caps got stuck on my shirt and ripped it off, since then it never worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to buy another one, but will probably wait until I get get a receiver.
> It's looking good enough. One of the key areas to look at is the latency. The lower it is, the faster the system will feel.


Thanks. Are there any other ways of lowering the latency?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> Any update on this little side project?


ozzy/fateful,

how is this one . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132013


----------



## FriedFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ozzy/fateful,
> how is this one . . .
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132013


mhhh, never used a Asus soundcard here. for sound i always used a Creative soundcard. (okey it costs a bit more but they produce quality sound so it was worth it.) then again that was a while ago,seems asus and Creative soundcards cost about the same these days.

question though: is it really worth it to get a soundcard just to achiev a bit higher OC, or are you playing music all day long and do you want the best sound possible. (i play music all day long,thats why i got a Creative soundcard) but if its just to achiev a bit higher OC, then personally i find it a waste of money. just my thoughts on it though.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FriedFish*
> 
> mhhh, never used a Asus soundcard here. for sound i always used a Creative soundcard. (okey it costs a bit more but they produce quality sound so it was worth it.) then again that was a while ago,seems asus and Creative soundcards cost about the same these days.
> question though: is it really worth it to get a soundcard just to achiev a bit higher OC, or are you playing music all day long and do you want the best sound possible. (i play music all day long,thats why i got a Creative soundcard) but if its just to achiev a bit higher OC, then personally i find it a waste of money. just my thoughts on it though.


thanks Fried. i saw a creative one - i think i'll go get it.

i was thinking of lowering my vcore. for 4.0 @ 6 i need 1.42. if i can lower that to 1.38v, then it is worth it.

i tried 4.2 and it works at 1.43v (1.46v before) but i have not run prime. actually 4GHz is plenty for what i do and play.

thanks for the tip.

edit: i only got an x140 spkrs. this should do . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102003


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ozzy/fateful,
> how is this one . . .
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132013


Man if you would have noticed my post on the last page you would gotten an amazing deal on a creative sound card, If the interface is right for your application may I suggest this Omega Striker 7.1 or creative sound blaster?

HT Omega: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271001

Creative SB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102044

Edit:
Lol just thought for a moment, If you wanted to you could save up a little more and get a Crosshair IV(or) V Formula motherboard and they have built in Creative sound cards.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Man if you would have noticed my post on the last page you would gotten an amazing deal on a creative sound card, If the interface is right for your application may I suggest this Omega Striker 7.1 or creative sound blaster?
> HT Omega: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271001
> 
> Creative SB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102044
> Edit:
> Lol just thought for a moment, If you wanted to you could save up a little more and get a Crosshair IV(or) V Formula motherboard and they have built in Creative sound cards.


i did check the one you recommended but i had problems with refurbished stuff with egg in the past. the reason why i want a card is to replace and disable onboard audio. it seems doing so helps to attain a lower vcore for the same clocks.


----------



## The Fryer

i would get the striker. i have had the sb, and currently own the xonar 7.1, but the striker is above it even.. my xonar has been my best yet, but i have been thinking about upgrading it. ofcourse i do a ton of music and vid as well.


----------



## suicideidiot321

User Name: suicideidiot321
CPU: Phenom II X4 960T
24/7 OC: 3.3 GHZ
Max OC: N/A
Unlockable: Yes, Phenom II X6 1605T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2289465

i havent really tried any hardcore overclocking yet, but i plan to!

I also cant decide between using X6 or X4 mode....


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> User Name: suicideidiot321
> CPU: Phenom II X4 960T
> 24/7 OC: 3.3 GHZ
> Max OC: N/A
> Unlockable: Yes, Phenom II X6 1605T
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2289465
> i havent really tried any hardcore overclocking yet, but i plan to!
> I also cant decide between using X6 or X4 mode....


why not use X6 mode?


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> why not use X6 mode?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> thanks Fried. i saw a creative one - i think i'll go get it.
> i was thinking of lowering my vcore. for 4.0 @ 6 i need 1.42. if i can lower that to 1.38v, then it is worth it.
> i tried 4.2 and it works at 1.43v (1.46v before) but i have not run prime. actually 4GHz is plenty for what i do and play.
> thanks for the tip.
> edit: i only got an x140 spkrs. this should do . . .
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102003


Get an XFI, you'll regret it later if you upgrade and only get this card. Even the older Audigy 2 ZS is better than this card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102017

This is the lowest I would go. Notice the size of the PCB. It's a full blown XFI. Some of the smaller ones are not and use lesser quality parts, especially when it comes to the DACs, which are probably the most important part.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> User Name: suicideidiot321
> CPU: Phenom II X4 960T
> 24/7 OC: 3.3 GHZ
> Max OC: N/A
> Unlockable: Yes, Phenom II X6 1605T
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2289465
> i havent really tried any hardcore overclocking yet, but i plan to!
> I also cant decide between using X6 or X4 mode....


To start off, try 4 core first, and then start messing around with 6 cores, if you really want to.

I honestly don't bother with the additional two cores. They add massive heat to the processor and VRMs, and no application I use benefits from 4 cores really, let alone 6.


----------



## bluestr

I personally use 5 cores(2nd core is f'd







) just because I see an increase in FPS while playing games that need some grunt. Such as BF3 or GTA IV with ICEnhancer and other mods.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> I personally use 5 cores(2nd core is f'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) just because I see an increase in FPS while playing games that need some grunt. Such as BF3 or GTA IV with ICEnhancer and other mods.


i only see an increase in minimun fps - but i guess that matters.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i only see an increase in minimun fps - but i guess that matters.


Yep, sure does. Not so much in GTA, but in BF3 min fps does make a difference, just like for any other shooter.


----------



## Nitrogannex

User Name: Nitrogannex
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 3322 @ 1.28
Max OC: X6 3700 @ 1.37 (only reason i didn't keep was the temps scared me)
Unlockable: X6 1600T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290270

This was all done on stock cooling as my h100 should be back from rma on weds-thurs. I have a few things to ask

1.) Is the [email protected] SMP client a decent replacement for prime 95 to check stab?

2.) Less Voltage generally means less heat regardless of MHz?

thanks


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> User Name: Nitrogannex
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X6 3322 @ 1.28
> Max OC: X6 3700 @ 1.37 (only reason i didn't keep was the temps scared me)
> Unlockable: X6 1600T
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290270
> This was all done on stock cooling as my h100 should be back from rma on weds-thurs. I have a few things to ask
> 1.) Is the [email protected] SMP client a decent replacement for prime 95 to check stab?
> 2.) Less Voltage generally means less heat regardless of MHz
> thanks


[email protected] is a great stability test. if there is even a little bit of a wrong calculation it will kill the work unit and will let you know if you keep an eye on it.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> [email protected] is a great stability test. if there is even a little bit of a wrong calculation it will kill the work unit and will let you know if you keep an eye on it.


Ok cool, yeah i found out about it shutting down the WU when i was 40% in to one lol, also, 59c on 100% load across all cores is a decent temp correct


----------



## bluestr

I think I've got a stable OC now..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290816


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> why not use X6 mode?


well for one, i cant check my temps as the core temp just says 0...

im not too worried about my VRMs, ive got a gigabyte 970A-UD3 and its pretty tough. All i wonder is if the 2 cores are worth it versus having high clock speeds on the x4


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> well for one, i cant check my temps as the core temp just says 0...
> im not too worried about my VRMs, ive got a gigabyte 970A-UD3 and its pretty tough. All i wonder is if the 2 cores are worth it versus having high clock speeds on the x4


2 cores are definitely better, and you can pretty high clock speeds @ x6 too
i have almost same setup like you, 6cores @ 3,7GHz with voltage @ 1.40 i think, hyper 212+ is awesome cooler so you dont have to worry about temps at all
i tried using HW monitor, there was one temp value, cant remember name, but if you substracted around 10°C, you could get aproximative value of your temperature


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> well for one, i cant check my temps as the core temp just says 0...
> im not too worried about my VRMs, ive got a gigabyte 970A-UD3 and its pretty tough. All i wonder is if the 2 cores are worth it versus having high clock speeds on the x4


YMMV, but with my processor, the difference in clock speeds between 4 and 6 core is about 100 mhz.

4.4 is my max as a 4 core, and 4.3 is my max is 6 core.


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 2 cores are definitely better, and you can pretty high clock speeds @ x6 too
> i have almost same setup like you, 6cores @ 3,7GHz with voltage @ 1.40 i think, hyper 212+ is awesome cooler so you dont have to worry about temps at all
> i tried using HW monitor, there was one temp value, cant remember name, but if you substracted around 10°C, you could get aproximative value of your temperature


itd be awsome if somone chimed in about what temp it was, so i can keep an eye on it

i plan on pushing it to its limits when i get back from camping


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> itd be awsome if somone chimed in about what temp it was, so i can keep an eye on it
> i plan on pushing it to its limits when i get back from camping


You want to focus on both the core temp and the socket. The "core temp" isn't actually a physical temperature, but an internal sensor on the die of the processor which reports a "number" which has a max safe value of 62.

The socket temp is a physical temperature sensor and reports an actual temp. Both are important.

Core temp = 62C max.
Socket temp = will vary, I'd try and keep it under 55C -- with good cooling, it shouldn't push anywhere near that.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> You want to focus on both the core temp and the socket. The "core temp" isn't actually a physical temperature, but an internal sensor on the die of the processor which reports a "number" which has a max safe value of 62.
> The socket temp is a physical temperature sensor and reports an actual temp. Both are important.
> Core temp = 62C max.
> Socket temp = will vary, I'd try and keep it under 55C -- with good cooling, it shouldn't push anywhere near that.


ozzy,

do you mind now explaining that concept of yours in the examples below?

Locked



Unlocked


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ozzy,
> do you mind now explaining that concept of yours in the examples below?
> Locked
> 
> Unlocked


When you unlock the processor it runs a different set of firmware which is unable to display the readouts for the internal thermal controls. The only way of gauging processor temps is by using the socket temp as a gauge.

As for the locked example: your cores are running at 20 out of 62 (what AMD states is the highest safe); socket temp is 26C (sensor usually located underneath CPU socket).


----------



## rdr09

ozzy,

thanks for the explanation. just to make it clear. on the example showing as unlocked, my socket temp at full load was actually only 30 - 31C?

i thought we have to add 10C to the core temps when our chip is locked and that will give us an idea of how much difference there is between the two temps. and when the chip is unlocked we can just estimate the value of the core temps by subtracting the difference we got for when the chip was locked.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ozzy,
> thanks for the explanation. just to make it clear. on the example showing as unlocked, my socket temp at full load was actually only 30 - 31C?
> i thought we have to add 10C to the core temps when our chip is locked and that will give us an idea of how much difference there is between the two temps. and when the chip is unlocked we can just estimate the value of the core temps by subtracting the difference we got for when the chip was locked.


No, the 32 C shown when unlocked is inaccurate because the firmware modifications required to enabled the additional cores disables the internal thermal controls. The only way to get any indication of processor temps is by basing it off the socket temp.

That's the confusing part. The "core temp" is not an actual physical temperature sensor like the socket, motherboard or chipset are. It's an internal sensor which spits out a number based off how hot it is. AMD made the unfortunate mistake by putting a degree Celsius after it. It only confuses the issue further. So,

So, in your locked example, the "core temp" is 24 C at peak -- this would correlate to a temperature, which is unknown, because we don't have a reference chart. All we know is that the max safe operating value stated by AMD is 62.

For all we know, the value 24 may correlate to an actual temp of 38C, as displayed by your actual physical socket temp.

This would give some credence, at least in my experimentation, that the processor seems to wonk out at around 62C (socket temp), and around 55 "core temp".


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> No, the 32 C shown when unlocked is inaccurate because the firmware modifications required to enabled the additional cores disables the internal thermal controls. The only way to get any indication of processor temps is by basing it off the socket temp.
> That's the confusing part. The "core temp" is not an actual physical temperature sensor like the socket, motherboard or chipset are. It's an internal sensor which spits out a number based off how hot it is. AMD made the unfortunate mistake by putting a degree Celsius after it. It only confuses the issue further. So,
> So, in your locked example, the "core temp" is 24 C at peak -- this would correlate to a temperature, which is unknown, because we don't have a reference chart. All we know is that the max safe operating value stated by AMD is 62.
> For all we know, the value 24 may correlate to an actual temp of 38C, as displayed by your actual physical socket temp.
> This would give some credence, at least in my experimentation, that the processor seems to wonk out at around 62C (socket temp), and around 55 "core temp".


so, that is what Catscratch was talking about "Falkyness" at 55C. the core temp reaching 55C, which we can't read when our chips are unlocked. i guess it is just safe to keep the socket temp (cpu temp) below 60C.

thanks again bud.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> so, that is what Catscratch was talking about "Falkyness" at 55C. the core temp reaching 55C, which we can't read when our chips are unlocked. i guess it is just safe to keep the socket temp (cpu temp) below 60C.
> thanks again bud.


No problem. It's what I've been able to test with my limited time with this processor, but it seems particularly true in the 960T's case.


----------



## universerob

User Name: Universerob
CPU: 960T
24/7 OC: 4ghz @ 1.5v
Max OC: 4ghz @ 1.5v
Unlockable: X6


----------



## rdr09

i wonder how's The Pook doing?

anyway . . .

3D MARK 11 Comparison between two chips using a single HD6870

i7 950 P5044
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2214720

1605T P4823
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2454753

I think they are pretty close. Note: the i7 with HT on and the gpu overclocked a tad higher.

Have a good day!


----------



## suicideidiot321

alright, im back so ill be pushing everything to its limits!!!!! YEAH!

which of the temps in speedfan is the socket temp? i cant figure it out


----------



## suicideidiot321

alrighty, im pushing it now...for some reason my voltage has gone up to 1.52 even though its set for 1.42

im only at 3.6 and its getting pretty hot

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296573

any suggestions? i think i need to reapply my TIM but aside from that, i wonder why its going to 1.52, i could be much cooler at 1.42


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> alrighty, im pushing it now...for some reason my voltage has gone up to 1.52 even though its set for 1.42
> im only at 3.6 and its getting pretty hot
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296573
> any suggestions? i think i need to reapply my TIM but aside from that, i wonder why its going to 1.52, i could be much cooler at 1.42


what's your goal? 4GHz as a hex? your cooler will be a big factor reaching that goal. i know, i had one.

set your fsb to default and just raise the multiplier. i am not familiar with gigabyte mobos. maybe enabling llc will keep your vcore in check.

use HW monitor or the app (download from site) that came with your mobo to monitor temps aside from speedfan.

gl!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> use HW monitor or the app (download from site) that came with your mobo to monitor temps aside from speedfan.
> gl!


do you mean easytune6?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> thanks Fried. i saw a creative one - i think i'll go get it.
> i was thinking of lowering my vcore. for 4.0 @ 6 i need 1.42. if i can lower that to 1.38v, then it is worth it.
> i tried 4.2 and it works at 1.43v (1.46v before) but i have not run prime. actually 4GHz is plenty for what i do and play.
> thanks for the tip.
> edit: i only got an x140 spkrs. this should do . . .
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102003


hey..I got this little "Sabrent" soundcard..It works really nice..I finally get to use my surround-sound headphones!








1 sec on link..

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1111756&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&cm_mmc_o=VRqCjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE

Oh.. I run my zosma @ 1.5v/4280 24/7


----------



## suicideidiot321

my goal is around 3.8, but when i tried to push for it i wasnt stable, but that was with the voltage set to 1.375 in the bios, which translates to 1.45-1.49 when i booted. Whats llc?

If i could keep my vcore in check i could probably push a little farther, but im comfortable with what i have now

temps are around 53 C with my current settings on a prime 95 full on max heat test


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> hey..I got this little "Sabrent" soundcard..It works really nice..I finally get to use my surround-sound headphones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 sec on link..
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1111756&SRCCODE=GOOGLEBASE&cm_mmc_o=VRqCjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE
> Oh.. I run my zosma @ 1.5v/4280 24/7


the rasa makes it all worth it. use to have 1.46v to get 4.2, after disabling onboard audio (HD), now it can manage 1.43v.

thanks for the tip.man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> my goal is around 3.8, but when i tried to push for it i wasnt stable, but that was with the voltage set to 1.375 in the bios, which translates to 1.45-1.49 when i booted. Whats llc?
> If i could keep my vcore in check i could probably push a little farther, but im comfortable with what i have now
> temps are around 53 C with my current settings on a prime 95 full on max heat test


so, long as you maintain the temp below 62C. it is getting pretty hot here and i am sure in Texas as well.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

User Name: ManiaKsLV
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X4 4080Mhz @ 1.40v
Max OC: X4 4250Mhz @ 1.52v
Unlockable: X4


----------



## Nitrogannex

1.53v is too high for these 24/7 isnt it, my temps are fine, but it seems unsafe (by 24/7 i mean folding 24/7)


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> 1.53v is too high for these 24/7 isnt it, my temps are fine, but it seems unsafe (by 24/7 i mean folding 24/7)


yes i use 1.40V


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> 1.53v is too high for these 24/7 isnt it, my temps are fine, but it seems unsafe (by 24/7 i mean folding 24/7)


max safe limit is 1.55v as recommended by amd. here is a guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> max safe limit is 1.55v as recommended by amd. here is a guide . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys


Ok, thanks, turns out it dosen't matter, it was stable for like 4 hours on 4.4, i went down to get a snack and it was bluescreened


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Ok, thanks, turns out it dosen't matter, it was stable for like 4 hours on 4.4, i went down to get a snack and it was bluescreened


are we takling about unlocked at 4.4GHz?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

After taking off my corsair H50 I took a look at the CPU and realized that the last time I saw the cpu was eons ago and secondly I realized that the spread on the TIM was irregular and hadn't spread correctly, basically one or two of my cores was way hotter than the others so hopefully this time around my temps will be lower and if so I may require less voltage to stabilize it.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> are we takling about unlocked at 4.4GHz?


yes, i tried 4.2 and 4.1 and both the same thing, my temps under 100% load at 4.4 were around 47c


----------



## suicideidiot321

alright, so i picked up some tuniq TX-4 to replace the cheap coolermaster stuff that came with the hyper212+, whats the best way to apply it with these cpus?

It might sound silly but i know my temps would be better with a proper TIM application


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> alright, so i picked up some tuniq TX-4 to replace the cheap coolermaster stuff that came with the hyper212+, whats the best way to apply it with these cpus?
> It might sound silly but i know my temps would be better with a proper TIM application


smaller-than-pea-sized drop in the middle..squish down and hold while you attach

i have hyper 212 EVO!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> alright, so i picked up some tuniq TX-4 to replace the cheap coolermaster stuff that came with the hyper212+, whats the best way to apply it with these cpus?
> It might sound silly but i know my temps would be better with a proper TIM application


this will be the best ways for hyper 212 +!









http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=5


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> this will be the best ways for hyper 212 +!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=5


thanks, rep for you!


----------



## bluestr

Got a new best!







And now, probably a stable OC on the ram. I've put my CPU back to an X4 due to X5 being power hungry and not so much significant in better performance to be worth the extra $$ on the bill.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> alright, so i picked up some tuniq TX-4 to replace the cheap coolermaster stuff that came with the hyper212+, whats the best way to apply it with these cpus?
> It might sound silly but i know my temps would be better with a proper TIM application


I've just applied a bit of paste, probably a lil bigger than the size of rice in the center, then let the cooler spread it.
I've got hyper 212 evo, for mine the heatpipes are all joined at the bottom whereas for the 212+ they aren't.
Mine seems pretty cool.


----------



## AAdjuster

Would like to know some 960t batch numbers.

Mine is: CCBBE CB 1149GT


----------



## ManiaKsLV

This is how i do it!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> This is how i do it!


and i am noob at overclocking







it just second overclock for me







and its stable 4.2 ghz test with prime can see temps


----------



## Deviin934

Well I am new here and I have a 960T in my system so yeah.
I don't know if I am going to overclock even though I have a Hyper 212 + cpu cooler.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deviin934*
> 
> Well I am new here and I have a 960T in my system so yeah.
> I don't know if I am going to overclock even though I have a Hyper 212 + cpu cooler.


the same like i! i have hyper 212 EVO! not bad i think!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AAdjuster*
> 
> Would like to know some 960t batch numbers.
> Mine is: CCBBE CB 1149GT


the box of the chip does not come with batch number printed anymore (mine doesn't). you might not get the info you are looking for unless someone bothers to disassemble the cooler. i'll search again i might have written it down somewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deviin934*
> 
> Well I am new here and I have a 960T in my system so yeah.
> I don't know if I am going to overclock even though I have a Hyper 212 + cpu cooler.


Overclock it even just a little (over 3400MHz). here is maniak's thread where pioneer helped him with the process . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1229458/hi-960t-d

here is another guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys


----------



## LukeZ28

i got low voltage sample =]

User Name: LukeZ28
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 960T
24/7 OC: x4 4000MHz @ 1.3V / x6 3400MHz @ 1.2V
Max OC: x6 4000MHz @ 1.4V (max oc never tested)
Unlockable: x6

water cooled


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> i got low voltage sample =]
> User Name: LukeZ28
> CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 960T
> 24/7 OC: x4 4000MHz @ 1.3V / x6 3400MHz @ 1.2V
> Max OC: x6 4000MHz @ 1.4V (max oc never tested)
> Unlockable: x6


Looks good. do you mind filling out the rig builder.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeZ28*
> 
> i got low voltage sample =]
> User Name: LukeZ28
> CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 960T
> 24/7 OC: x4 4000MHz @ 1.3V / x6 3400MHz @ 1.2V
> Max OC: x6 4000MHz @ 1.4V (max oc never tested)
> Unlockable: x6
> water cooled


nice, to have mine stable at 4.0 it is running 1.375 vcore.


----------



## bluestr

The funny thing for my 960 is that if I go over 4GHz it needs dumb amount of voltage to get anything stable, but yet, if I stay within 4GHz then I can run it fine at 1,4v. I tried 4.1/2/3/4 and they all need ridiculous amounts of voltage to be even half stable.

Same as a 5 core, lol







. I could run 4.1 or 4.2 but I don't think it's worth that extra voltage it needs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> This is how i do it!


Nice man, good timings there. My RAM doesn't like tight timings at all, I can do 1866 at 9-10-9-27-1t which is very good considering I've paid £35.50 for the RAM and they are 1600 9-9-9-24-2t stock.
Although they say the ram I have is for overclockers, it's **** for overclocking









EDIT: Oh and nice CPU/NB frequency!! Mine can only do 2800 max









Another edit xD:
Also, if someone is interested in my current stable OC here it is: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2300310


----------



## Nitrogannex

GAH, this sucks so much right now, i've hit ~4.1 four times and each one crashes after about 5-10 hours, what am i doing wrong. I'll post Bios Pics Later


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Looks good. do you mind filling out the rig builder.


thanks man
my rig is nothing special, but you can take a look here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-300r-400r-500r-owners-club/1140#post_16642652

i had to revise my voltage, it's 1.325V for stable x4 4GHz

EDIT: eh, i was wrong, it was memory fault, cpu still stable @1.3V


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> GAH, this sucks so much right now, i've hit ~4.1 four times and each one crashes after about 5-10 hours, what am i doing wrong. I'll post Bios Pics Later


show pic then can se and tell!


----------



## Nitrogannex

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2299971

This was achieved using the Monte Carlo Method of overclocking, it seems to be stable now that i upped the NB Volts. any idea why my vcore ramps up in cpuz though.

EDIT:







after 8 hours of folding IT NOW Decides to crash, i guess in sensed my confidence in the OC and Decided to crush it


----------



## LukeZ28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> This was achieved using the Monte Carlo Method of overclocking, it seems to be stable now that i upped the NB Volts. any idea why my vcore ramps up in cpuz though.
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 8 hours of folding IT NOW Decides to crash, i guess in sensed my confidence in the OC and Decided to crush it


try HT Link at 2000MHz or close, 2.2GHz can be too high


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2299971
> This was achieved using the Monte Carlo Method of overclocking, it seems to be stable now that i upped the NB Volts. any idea why my vcore ramps up in cpuz though.
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 8 hours of folding IT NOW Decides to crash, i guess in sensed my confidence in the OC and Decided to crush it


Can you show this Monte Carlo overclocking thing? and is that a gigabyte mobo?

I cant seem to get my gigabyte mobo to stay at one stable voltage, it always goes up once i boot, and its even set to manual


----------



## Schmuckley

@ Nitro..You should OC your cpu/nb
ps..I'm jelly..I think Maniak's chip is better than mine


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> @ Nitro..You should OC your cpu/nb
> ps..I'm jelly..I think Maniak's chip is better than mine


remember who told me to buy that chip and mobo?







hmmm.... YOU


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Stable X6 Unlock Percentage (X6): 77% (10/13)
> Stable X5 Unlock Percentage (X5 only): 0% (0/13)
> Unstable Unlock Percentage (X4 only): 23% (3/13)


Nice club, but there is a specific batch that is unlucky? Thx


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Stable X6 Unlock Percentage (X6): 77% (10/13)
> Stable X5 Unlock Percentage (X5 only): 0% (0/13)
> Unstable Unlock Percentage (X4 only): 23% (3/13)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice club, but there is a specific batch that is unlucky? Thx
Click to expand...

yes like me unlucky!


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> yes like me unlucky!


Whats ur batch?









Is on box and on cpu surface


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> @ Nitro..You should OC your cpu/nb
> ps..I'm jelly..I think Maniak's chip is better than mine


i am jelly of Luke's.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

User Name: ManiaKsLV
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 960T
24/7 OC: x4 4050MHz @ 1.49V
Max OC:X4 4300MHz @ 1.55V (max oc never tested)
Unlockable: x4


----------



## ManiaKsLV

My **** build











6h Prime 95 some tests! 970A-UD3 + 960T + Hyper 212 EVO + KINGSTON RAM
















it's good yes?


----------



## ManiaKsLV

someone can give me some advices for better score!







i loved to hear!


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> someone can give me some advices for better score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loved to hear!


your rig looks absolutely bananas!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> your rig looks absolutely bananas!


----------



## Nitrogannex

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monte_Carlo_Method

Essentialy i tried random values until i found something that worked, anyway, i downcloked to 4ghz and it works fine now, maybe it just doesn't like odd numbers and i should try 4.2 when foldathons up


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Stable X6 Unlock Percentage (X6): 77% (10/13)
> Stable X5 Unlock Percentage (X5 only): 0% (0/13)
> Unstable Unlock Percentage (X4 only): 23% (3/13)
> 
> 
> 
> Nice club, but there is a specific batch that is unlucky? Thx
Click to expand...

I doubt it.
The stats aren't 100% accurate, I already posted that mine only unlocks to X5, and so did some other people I think.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> I doubt it.
> The stats aren't 100% accurate, I already posted that mine only unlocks to X5, and so did some other people I think.


mine too


----------



## bluestr

I shall post some pics once my room is finished, but for now an old photo









Very old:









Kind of old:


----------



## suicideidiot321

is that a 912 advanced?


----------



## Tomcattin

User Name: Tomcattin
CPU:amd 960t x4
24/7 OC:x6 3700 mhz
Max OC:x4 4100 mhz
Unlockable:x6


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> is that a 912 advanced?


It's 912 plus, currently the fan setup is:
2x sickleflow 120mm/front as intake
1x sickleflow 120mm/back as exhaust
1x megaflow 200mm/top (came with the case) as exhaust
and the stock cm case fan (120mm) in the side as intake


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> someone can give me some advices for better score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loved to hear!


you should be the one giving advice. what's your cpu/nb voltage set at?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> It's 912 plus, currently the fan setup is:
> 2x sickleflow 120mm/front as intake
> 1x sickleflow 120mm/back as exhaust
> 1x megaflow 200mm/top (came with the case) as exhaust
> and the stock cm case fan (120mm) in the side as intake


the pics are a bit dark. add light next time. me likes to see more pics.


----------



## suicideidiot321

hehe if were posting rig pics i should throw mine up


















its still a work in progress but i feel i will have it perfected fairly soon









dont mind the uv green zip ties, i didnt have any black ones on hand


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> hehe if were posting rig pics i should throw mine up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~snip~
> its still a work in progress but i feel i will have it perfected fairly soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont mind the uv green zip ties, i didnt have any black ones on hand


Alright then kids today is show and tell, nice rig btw


----------



## NoGuru

The long hoses make it easy to swing the CPU block out of the way when I mount the CPU POT to it for some LN2 benching.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long hoses make it easy to swing the CPU block out of the way when I mount the CPU POT to it for some LN2 benching.


Very nicely done.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you should be the one giving advice. what's your cpu/nb voltage set at?


1.375 V @ NB Frequency 3150mhz stable NB temp goes to 56 oC


----------



## ManiaKsLV

yesterday i run 12 h prime all works and no crush














i run super pi and play games very good temps!









but i download intel burn test and my pc crush freez at intel test why?


----------



## ManiaKsLV

+ i set vcore voltage to 1.5V because i think need more voltage for core before i run tests with this setup to 1.42V


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> the pics are a bit dark. add light next time. me likes to see more pics.


Yeah once my room is done I'll take more in the light







For the minute I thought the lights looked cool.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> 
> yesterday i run 12 h prime all works and no crush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i run super pi and play games very good temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i download intel burn test and my pc crush freez at intel test why?


hrmm..you have high cpu/nb..(good) but..maybe more stable if back down a notch..or try add cpu/nb voltage (little bit)
also..nb 1.8=1.85-9
NB=1.26


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> hrmm..you have high cpu/nb..(good) but..maybe more stable if back down a notch..or try add cpu/nb voltage (little bit)
> also..nb 1.8-1.85-9
> NB=1.26


NB voltage? 1.26? :O :O :O max is 1.2









i have 1.180









ok then 3000 mhz? i run test 2600 3000 and more







i read for 4ghz CPU need 2600 mhz NB









1.8 for CPU/NB?







isnt too high?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Very nicely done.


you know who you are talking to, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> 1.375 V @ NB Frequency 3150mhz stable NB temp goes to 56 oC


nice!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you know who you are talking to, right?
> nice!


Your point? Doesn't matter who he his its still a nice setup.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Your point? Doesn't matter who he his its still a nice setup.


this is my point . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1211799/overclock-of-the-week-february-the-7th

that's why that rig looks nice.


----------



## byterhythm

Default OC X4
User Name: byterhythm
CPU: AMD Phenom II 960T
24/7 OC: n/a
Max OC: 3.8Ghz X4
Unlockable: X5
FSB: Stock
Voltage: 1.375v
NB: 2400Mhz
CPU-NB: Stock
Notes: Multiplier oc only, CnQ on, C1E on
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181546
LinX stable

Unlocked OC X5
Default OC X4
User Name: byterhythm
CPU: AMD Phenom II 960T
24/7 OC: n/a
Max OC: 3.7Ghz X5
Unlockable: X5
FSB: Stock
Voltage: 1.375v
NB: 2400Mhz
CPU-NB: Stock
Notes: Multiplier oc only, CnQ on, C1E on
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2183740
LinX stable

btw, I did some tests regarding fsb overclocking few months ago:
I unlocked the processor to X5, I set fsb to 250Mhz, ram to 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 1.5v, CPU-NB to 2750Mhz
HT is stock, vcore to 1.4v, CPU-NB to 1.25v, everything else is stock. Final OC is 3750Mhz X5

It passed 20 runs of LinX 2.5GB RAM without any issues. It worked fine for 2 weeks and after that it became unstable, it cant boot to windows anymore
and it wont pass LinX anymore
What might have caused this? Did I damage anything?

Anyway I restored it back to my usual multiplier oc of 3.7 X5 ran some tests and it is stable.

I'm currently at 3960Mhz X4 right now, 230Mhz fsb, 2400Mhz cpu-nb, 1.425 vcore, stock cpu-nb voltage.
I haven't fully tested it yet.

I will post screens later since i'm at the office atm, procrastinating...


----------



## suicideidiot321

well, heres an update on my overclocking...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2304904

im confused, because my HT link says 2400 but i thought i left that to 2000, and set my NB at 2400...hmmmm

im also still have unstable voltages, they wont stay at one setting for some reason


----------



## klewlis1

I take it nobody is ever gonna update the members list, its been months now and its hasnt been updated


----------



## iXVahPer8727Xi

I have a question the 960t when i unlock the cpu to get 6 cores do i have to change voltage or anything?


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVahPer8727Xi*
> 
> I have a question the 960t when i unlock the cpu to get 6 cores do i have to change voltage or anything?


most likely.
your mobo will probably increase the voltage to stay stable but it will be a ridiculous amount.
i would try to find a manual setting for voltage instead of leaving it on auto.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klewlis1*
> 
> I take it nobody is ever gonna update the members list, its been months now and its hasnt been updated


it seems the op has abandoned us.







not sure if someone can take over without his permission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVahPer8727Xi*
> 
> I have a question the 960t when i unlock the cpu to get 6 cores do i have to change voltage or anything?


if you leave it at stock speed - no. actually you can try to lower the vcore. i got mine running stably with 1.16v.

now, when you start oc - yes.

EDIT: i've overused this example . . .


----------



## iXVahPer8727Xi

Thanks for the answer ^ rep


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klewlis1*
> 
> I take it nobody is ever gonna update the members list, its been months now and its hasnt been updated


Pook seems to be inactive these days, I messaged him a few weeks ago about some things I suggested and he never replied. It's all good though, everybody has lives they need to tend to he's probably just busy.

In other news I think I found a Zosma Club picture for the OP tell me what you guys think should be added to the picture like effects and such. I took the following picture with my Motorola Atrix 2s 8MP camera. I think it's really good for a camera phone.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Pook seems to be inactive these days, I messaged him a few weeks ago about some things I suggested and he never replied. It's all good though, everybody has lives they need to tend to he's probably just busy.
> In other news I think I found a Zosma Club picture for the OP tell me what you guys think should be added to the picture like effects and such. I took the following picture with my Motorola Atrix 2s 8MP camera. I think it's really good for a camera phone.


it is impressive for a camera phone. i like it.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it is impressive for a camera phone. i like it.


Upon further review of the picture I have come to the following conclusion:

D*** I cleaned that processor good!


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> NB voltage? 1.26? :O :O :O max is 1.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 1.180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok then 3000 mhz? i run test 2600 3000 and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read for 4ghz CPU need 2600 mhz NB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.8 for CPU/NB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt too high?


Yeah 1.8 is too high. Try and keep it in the same level as the CPU, so don't go over 1.55v or so. Mine is 1.37, you don't need that much for a 2600mhz.

Overclocking the CPU/NB affects RAM more than anything (I think, not sure), well, at least I've done it to make my RAM faster.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byterhythm*
> 
> Default OC X4
> User Name: byterhythm
> CPU: AMD Phenom II 960T
> 24/7 OC: n/a
> Max OC: 3.8Ghz X4
> Unlockable: X5
> FSB: Stock
> Voltage: 1.375v
> NB: 2400Mhz
> CPU-NB: Stock
> Notes: Multiplier oc only, CnQ on, C1E on
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181546
> LinX stable
> Unlocked OC X5
> Default OC X4
> User Name: byterhythm
> CPU: AMD Phenom II 960T
> 24/7 OC: n/a
> Max OC: 3.7Ghz X5
> Unlockable: X5
> FSB: Stock
> Voltage: 1.375v
> NB: 2400Mhz
> CPU-NB: Stock
> Notes: Multiplier oc only, CnQ on, C1E on
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2183740
> LinX stable
> btw, I did some tests regarding fsb overclocking few months ago:
> I unlocked the processor to X5, I set fsb to 250Mhz, ram to 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 1.5v, CPU-NB to 2750Mhz
> HT is stock, vcore to 1.4v, CPU-NB to 1.25v, everything else is stock. Final OC is 3750Mhz X5
> It passed 20 runs of LinX 2.5GB RAM without any issues. It worked fine for 2 weeks and after that it became unstable, it cant boot to windows anymore
> and it wont pass LinX anymore
> What might have caused this? Did I damage anything?
> Anyway I restored it back to my usual multiplier oc of 3.7 X5 ran some tests and it is stable.
> I'm currently at 3960Mhz X4 right now, 230Mhz fsb, 2400Mhz cpu-nb, 1.425 vcore, stock cpu-nb voltage.
> I haven't fully tested it yet.
> I will post screens later since i'm at the office atm, procrastinating...


by,

you might want to maintain or even lower your oc for now until you get some of these installed . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012

check out Maniak's sig in post#928. see how he is cooling his components even using an intel HS fan. keeping the vrm's, nb, etc. may help maintain stability.

i use linx to see how far my temps would go and if they are acceptable (below 62C), then i go ahead test the system with prime (your preference).

at 2750MHz cpu/nb, 1.25v may not be enough. mine sits at 1.37v. but again pls hear me out with the heat sinks.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byterhythm*
> 
> Default OC X4
> User Name: byterhythm
> CPU: AMD Phenom II 960T
> 24/7 OC: n/a
> Max OC: 3.8Ghz X4
> Unlockable: X5
> FSB: Stock
> Voltage: 1.375v
> NB: 2400Mhz
> CPU-NB: Stock
> Notes: Multiplier oc only, CnQ on, C1E on
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181546
> LinX stable
> Unlocked OC X5
> Default OC X4
> User Name: byterhythm
> CPU: AMD Phenom II 960T
> 24/7 OC: n/a
> Max OC: 3.7Ghz X5
> Unlockable: X5
> FSB: Stock
> Voltage: 1.375v
> NB: 2400Mhz
> CPU-NB: Stock
> Notes: Multiplier oc only, CnQ on, C1E on
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2183740
> LinX stable
> btw, I did some tests regarding fsb overclocking few months ago:
> I unlocked the processor to X5, I set fsb to 250Mhz, ram to 1333Mhz 7-7-7-21 1.5v, CPU-NB to 2750Mhz
> HT is stock, vcore to 1.4v, CPU-NB to 1.25v, everything else is stock. Final OC is 3750Mhz X5
> It passed 20 runs of LinX 2.5GB RAM without any issues. It worked fine for 2 weeks and after that it became unstable, it cant boot to windows anymore
> and it wont pass LinX anymore
> What might have caused this? Did I damage anything?
> Anyway I restored it back to my usual multiplier oc of 3.7 X5 ran some tests and it is stable.
> I'm currently at 3960Mhz X4 right now, 230Mhz fsb, 2400Mhz cpu-nb, 1.425 vcore, stock cpu-nb voltage.
> I haven't fully tested it yet.
> I will post screens later since i'm at the office atm, procrastinating...


how much hard disks you have? set default in bios!


----------



## crash01

I have found this
CCBBE CB 1144APM

Anyone has the same batch?


----------



## staryoshi

Just picked up a 960T and Biostar 880G motherboard. It's going to be a for-fun / folding / server build







Pics tomorrow night or Sunday when I get it set up. Gonna bench the GTX 680 while I'm setting it up









$110 + tax for the pair after coupon







Micro Center has some great deals on CPUs from time to time.


----------



## byterhythm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> by,
> you might want to maintain or even lower your oc for now until you get some of these installed . . .
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012
> check out Maniak's sig in post#928. see how he is cooling his components even using an intel HS fan. keeping the vrm's, nb, etc. may help maintain stability.
> i use linx to see how far my temps would go and if they are acceptable (below 62C), then i go ahead test the system with prime (your preference).
> at 2750MHz cpu/nb, 1.25v may not be enough. mine sits at 1.37v. but again pls hear me out with the heat sinks.


Hmmm... it was LinX stable at 2750Mhz 1.25v for 2 weeks but it my suddenly system went unstable. I don't know what caused it to be unstable
I'm not sure if the small copper heatsinks are available in my area though, but I some aluminum ones, just don't know how are they gonna stick
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> how much hard disks you have? set default in bios!


I have 2 1TB hard drives, it's probably already set to the defaults since I didnt change anything in the bios about the hdd setup except for the SMART w/c I turned on

Update:
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/vb0u4eeg/sshot_20120322_230920.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/xgqtfyfj/sshot_20120322_232756.jpg
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/cgysar6x/sshot_20120324_043438.jpg

1.425 vcore
2400Mhz cpu-nb
cpu-nb voltage at stock
1600Mhz ram 9-9-9-24
CnQ off, C1E off

Thanks


----------



## MrG pc

He guys,
Is anybody overclocking the 960T (unlocked 6x) on a Sabertooth 990FX?
I'm at 4,31 but I think I can go higher.
Any tips?

btw is watercooled


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrG pc*
> 
> He guys,
> Is anybody overclocking the 960T (unlocked 6x) on a Sabertooth 990FX?
> I'm at 4,31 but I think I can go higher.
> Any tips?
> btw is watercooled


lovely. depends on your temp. go as high as the temp and prime will permit.

gl!

EDIT: 1.55v is safest/highest cpu vcore. 62C for temp.


----------



## MrG pc

Thanks.
About the vcore.
I've set it at 1,525 (@4,46) now but when doing prime it sometimes shoots up to around 1,58.
Has something to do with LLC I think.
Temps are still ok.
You think that's a problem?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrG pc*
> 
> Thanks.
> About the vcore.
> I've set it at 1,525 (@4,46) now but when doing prime it sometimes shoots up to around 1,58.
> Has something to do with LLC I think.
> Temps are still ok.
> You think that's a problem?


i don't think so. i think you are right - llc.

our chips are identical. my 4.4 is at 1.524. nice rig. btw. fiil out the rig builder.

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrG pc*
> 
> Thanks.
> About the vcore.
> I've set it at 1,525 (@4,46) now but when doing prime it sometimes shoots up to around 1,58.
> Has something to do with LLC I think.
> Temps are still ok.
> You think that's a problem?


An occasional boost to even 1.6v is okay as long as it doesn't stay that way for a prolonged amount of time.


----------



## theeassassin

Just received my 960t and Asus M4A87TD/USB3 yesterday and had a successful unlocking/prime 1605T(what a steal) quite the upgrade from my 5400+ x2 2.8ghz. I let ASUS's TurboV Evo do a little overclocking for me to test out processor/program, was stable at 3.95ghz didnt want to go much further. Was a little concerned about Volts, O/C at ~1.5v, stock ~1.37v but relieved that its seems common.

I have a quick question, My motherboard supports cpu's up to 140w but when this is unlocked its rated at 161w TDP. Is there any harm in leaving it at x6? system runs pretty cool...temp ~25c max load 48c.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theeassassin*
> 
> Just received my 960t and Asus M4A87TD/USB3 yesterday and had a successful unlocking/prime 1605T(what a steal) quite the upgrade from my 5400+ x2 2.8ghz. I let ASUS's TurboV Evo do a little overclocking for me to test out processor/program, was stable at 3.95ghz didnt want to go much further. Was a little concerned about Volts, O/C at ~1.5v, stock ~1.37v but relieved that its seems common.
> I have a quick question, My motherboard supports cpu's up to 140w but when this is unlocked its rated at 161w TDP. Is there any harm in leaving it at x6? system runs pretty cool...temp ~25c max load 48c.


similar concern here . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1233405/just-unlocked-a-960t-and-have-a-question#post_16792207

you may want to add some of these to your vrms . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012

congrats!


----------



## theamdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theeassassin*
> 
> Just received my 960t and Asus M4A87TD/USB3 yesterday and had a successful unlocking/prime 1605T(what a steal) quite the upgrade from my 5400+ x2 2.8ghz. I let ASUS's TurboV Evo do a little overclocking for me to test out processor/program, was stable at 3.95ghz didnt want to go much further. Was a little concerned about Volts, O/C at ~1.5v, stock ~1.37v but relieved that its seems common.
> I have a quick question, My motherboard supports cpu's up to 140w but when this is unlocked its rated at 161w TDP. Is there any harm in leaving it at x6? system runs pretty cool...temp ~25c max load 48c.


not really - it is a 4+1 board but, should be fine as long as the vrm's get air. i wouldn't oc though.


----------



## AMOCO

User Name: AMOCO
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 4013Mhz @ 1.37v
Max OC: X6 4013Mhz @ 1.47V (So Far)
Unlockable: X6


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> User Name: AMOCO
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X6 4013Mhz @ 1.37v
> Max OC: X6 4013Mhz @ 1.47V (So Far)
> Unlockable: X6


looking good! how is it handling your gpus?

EDIIT: i want to see some pics,


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrG pc*
> 
> He guys,
> Is anybody overclocking the 960T (unlocked 6x) on a Sabertooth 990FX?
> I'm at 4,31 but I think I can go higher.
> Any tips?
> btw is watercooled


Man..I like those NB/vrm waterblocks! :thumb:do want..







link??
I wouldn't go over 4.3-4 for a day-to-day..needs too much juice.
If you want to push to see how high..crank up the cpu/nb just for clocks..it will be unstable but..get higher clocks.3300-3400Mhz


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> looking good! how is it handling your gpus?
> EDIIT: i want to see some pics,


Seems fine,Haven't done any gaming yet.I will show game results within the next week.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> Seems fine,Haven't done any gaming yet.I will show game results within the next week.


i remember you. you're happy with the switch from the deneb? you slept in the dog house?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i remember you. you're happy with the switch from the deneb? you slept in the dog house?


Yes happy so far,Wife don't mind me switching CPU's with her.
As long as she has a computer to use,lol.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> Yes happy so far,Wife don't mind me switching CPU's with her.
> As long as she has a computer to use,lol.


i knew you won't be able to resist. hope you can raise that oc more.


----------



## theeassassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theamdman*
> 
> not really - it is a 4+1 board but, should be fine as long as the vrm's get air. i wouldn't oc though.


They should be getting good air under the blue orb but I will probably buy heatsinks down the line if i want to play with OC more. Thanks


----------



## beezweeky

Mine's CCBBE CB 1133FPM. It seems to like, scratch that, have to have, a lot of vcore past 3.8 or so. It used to be stable up to 3950mhz to 3990mhz with 1.4-1.425V, but now I cause brown outs in my small town feeding this beast, piggy. I'm not sure what's going on but I don't like it any more









I wish my temps were always like this 

Somebody had the AC on 50* all night :teeth chattering together


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> Mine's CCBBE CB 1133FPM. It seems to like, scratch that, have to have, a lot of vcore past 3.8 or so. It used to be stable up to 3950mhz to 3990mhz with 1.4-1.425V, but now I cause brown outs in my small town feeding this beast, piggy. I'm not sure what's going on but I don't like it any more:sad-smile
> 
> I wish my temps were always like this
> 
> Somebody had the AC on 50* all night :teeth chattering together


post your settings. we might be able to help you figure it out what's really going on.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> post your settings. we might be able to help you figure it out what's really going on.


K, but I won't be around for long today, I have to do some work for a friend. Anyways these are some different settings I've used so far with the results:

Latest 24/7 settings stable:


cpu freq: 3780mhz
cpu volage: 1.35
fsb; 210
multi: 18
nb freq: 2520mhz (I'm pretty sure, it might be 2580, but I don't remember the ratio right this sec.)
nb vid voltage: 1.275
dram freq: 1400, 8-8-8-24-35-1t
dram voltage: 1.5
htlink : 2100
ht voltage: 1.2
nb voltage: 1.1

I used to get cpu @ 3990mhz stable with 1.4vcore but now 1.485 won't even do it. I've switched ram from g skill 1600 cl9, to gskill 1866, cl9







, but it doesn't help my stability at all. even if I use 1.65 ram voltages, oh and the reason I say this is because I've caught a few of the BS error codes and they where ram related, but I'm not sure if thats the problem. I've tried straight multi OC's also, to try and eliminate the possibility of compounding issues but the results are always the same. Btw I'm using a Coolit Vantage ALC, with push/pull. I had CM Hyper212+. Not much difference, 5-10 * cooler full load, about the same idle. Everything is is in sig. Thanks.


----------



## truckerguy

Ive seen this before your board is showing its age its the NB moffets when you need more and more voltage to reach a oc you have done before with a lower voltage


----------



## ManiaKsLV

My best score for now!
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2308780


----------



## beezweeky

Really, I was afraid of that. I think this board is capable of throttling when the mosfet's start overheating, would that cause bluescreens cause I'm not sure how that whole thing actually works. When my AS ceramique 2 arrives I'm going to tear everything down. I'm going to maybe start a rebuild log and painting all the heatsinks was 1 thing I was going to do. I have noticed that the mosfet heatsink moves alittle when it is touched, I think I bumbed it the other day when I was testing my coolit vantage.


----------



## MrG pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Man..I like those NB/vrm waterblocks! :thumb:do want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link??
> I wouldn't go over 4.3-4 for a day-to-day..needs too much juice.
> If you want to push to see how high..crank up the cpu/nb just for clocks..it will be unstable but..get higher clocks.3300-3400Mhz


We'll see how high we can go.
I've posted some info about the waterblocks in the Sabertooth forum.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1035333/official-asus-sabertooth-990fx-owners-club/2120


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Does anyone else with this chip get CPU spikes in BF3?

I've been mostly getting them on metro, and barely at all on bigger maps.

They occur once every other second, I can't remember if it was always like this but it's really annoying me as of now.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Does anyone else with this chip get CPU spikes in BF3?
> I've been mostly getting them on metro, and barely at all on bigger maps.
> They occur once every other second, I can't remember if it was always like this but it's really annoying me as of now.


i was in bf3, i updated my graphic drivers to 12-1 and have not an issue sense.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> i was in bf3, i updated my graphic drivers to 12-1 and have not an issue sense.


I'm using official 12.2, maybe I should downgrade?

Also, before upgrading how bad were the spikes? mine don't go off the chart or anything like that but there pretty close. (and by chart I mean render.perfoverlayvisible 1 chart).


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Does anyone else with this chip get CPU spikes in BF3?
> I've been mostly getting them on metro, and barely at all on bigger maps.
> They occur once every other second, I can't remember if it was always like this but it's really annoying me as of now.


Not at all, locked or unlocked. I'm running a 560 Ti alongside.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> Really, I was afraid of that. I think this board is capable of throttling when the mosfet's start overheating, would that cause bluescreens cause I'm not sure how that whole thing actually works. When my AS ceramique 2 arrives I'm going to tear everything down. I'm going to maybe start a rebuild log and painting all the heatsinks was 1 thing I was going to do. I have noticed that the mosfet heatsink moves alittle when it is touched, I think I bumbed it the other day when I was testing my coolit vantage.


When and if it starts throttling if it gets too hot, the computer will just shut off.


----------



## beezweeky

It has froze up a couple of times, but i don't think it was power supply related since I just recently got a new cooler master 650, and it has done it on both old and new. I really think it is the mosfets throttling the system back now that I think about it. Thanks guys, I at least have something I can start with.


----------



## bluestr

If it just freezes, give it time and it will BSOD - meaning, unstable OC.


----------



## staryoshi

My 960T would not allow me to unlock either of the two cores and the A880GZ does not support overclocking







This is the first time I've been unsuccessful. I wish I had known that this motherboard did not support multiplier overclocking, I would have picked another one. I wouldn't mind normally, but I had hoped to fold on this puppy 24/7. It's much less useful for that task now, pulling 4.5-5.5K PPD. I'm not 100% convinced that it's the CPU to blame, it could be the motherboard. BSOD at Windows loading screen regardless of voltage/settings after additional cores have been enabled.

I'll post pictures and cpu-z's and such soon


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> My 960T would not allow me to unlock either of the two cores and the A880GZ does not support overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I've been unsuccessful. I wish I had known that this motherboard did not support multiplier overclocking, I would have picked another one. I wouldn't mind normally, but I had hoped to fold on this puppy 24/7. It's much less useful for that task now, pulling 4.5-5.5K PPD. I'm not 100% convinced that it's the CPU to blame, it could be the motherboard. BSOD at Windows loading screen regardless of voltage/settings after additional cores have been enabled.
> I'll post pictures and cpu-z's and such soon


update the board's bios.
after i updated my ta990fxe's bios i was able to unlock to a x6
where as before on the out-of-box bios i was not able to.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilScrappyD*
> 
> update the board's bios.
> after i updated my ta990fxe's bios i was able to unlock to a x6
> where as before on the out-of-box bios i was not able to.


Damn I wish mine was the same..


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Hi! I unlock my 960T to 5 cores







but where i can see temp?


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> Hi! I unlock my 960T to 5 cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but where i can see temp?


unlocking cores disables your temp sensors.
i believe TMPIN0 is your socket temp which is usually a little higher than core temps.
just go off of that temp to be on the safe side since your cores will be a little cooler.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> Not at all, locked or unlocked. I'm running a 560 Ti alongside.


I figure it must be a driver issue then.

When i have time I think I'll go back to 12.1.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> Hi! I unlock my 960T to 5 cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but where i can see temp?


TMPIN0..Is the IHS...cores will be cooler..


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I figure it must be a driver issue then.
> When i have time I think I'll go back to 12.1.


i would say try it.. it worked for me. the spike was kind of bad, i could play but it sucked becuse it would do it a little, but the more people and stuff going on the more it would happen and the worst it would get.


----------



## bluestr

What do you guys think about the voltage for this speed?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2310200


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> What do you guys think about the voltage for this speed?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2310200


thats pretty good, i had mine at 3.4 at around 1.28 as an x6, but then i had the urge to go to 4ghz. It seems odd that it registers as a 1605t when only 5 cores are unlocked, did you manualy lock one?


----------



## AMOCO

OCCT will show CPU temps,But not core temps:
http://www.ocbase.com/


----------



## nextuszerodmd

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2310373


----------



## AMOCO

I will show stability in a day or 2,Mean while here is a CPU-Z validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2310385


----------



## ManiaKsLV

So i run some test and i got 4.125Ghz on 1.440V on air with temp 30! XD

and NB frequency is good too 3250Mhz at 1.375V

but i wish i have water cooling!








i see thos bong thinks







i want it!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> 
> So i run some test and i got 4.125Ghz on 1.440V on air with temp 30! XD
> and NB frequency is good too 3250Mhz at 1.375V
> but i wish i have water cooling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see thos bong thinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want it!


i know. look at amaco's vcore.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i know. look at amaco's vcore.


what? amaco's? whats that?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nextuszerodmd*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2310373


please do not unlock with that motherboard. you can oc it - prolly up to 4GHz.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> what? amaco's? whats that?


post #1011.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> post #1011.


isn't it water cooling score?


----------



## ManiaKsLV

i can too turn on my PC at that vcore and Ghz and run CPU-Z for valid







but need proof!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> isn't it water cooling score?


it is. you've a decent vcore as well.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

AMOCO have good looking rig!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> AMOCO have good looking rig!


i know.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> isn't it water cooling score?


Morning all,Yes it's on water.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> Morning all,Yes it's on water.


Nice!







now show us some test results


----------



## Schmuckley

I'd bet that 4.2 @ 1.35 will bsod the instant you start prime :







:


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> AMOCO have good looking rig!


Thank you very much,My friend.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I'd bet that 4.2 @ 1.35 will bsod the instant you start prime :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


nope


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now show us some test results


going to here soon,gonna start testing again this morn.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I'd bet that 4.2 @ 1.35 will bsod the instant you start prime :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


i think the same









but i want see some results


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> thats pretty good, i had mine at 3.4 at around 1.28 as an x6, but then i had the urge to go to 4ghz. It seems odd that it registers as a 1605t when only 5 cores are unlocked, did you manualy lock one?


Well it's still basically the same X6 cpu but with one core disabled, that's why it shows as 1605T. I disabled one yes, it's extremely unstable







((


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> thats pretty good, i had mine at 3.4 at around 1.28 as an x6, but then i had the urge to go to 4ghz. It seems odd that it registers as a 1605t when only 5 cores are unlocked, did you manualy lock one?


i think when it goes 4GHz and above it turns to 1600T unlocked.


----------



## truckerguy

with all 6 cores on its a 1600T with 5 cores on its a 1605T


----------



## Redwoodz

I grabbed another one yesterday







I can't wait to see what she'll do. I have more fun with these chips than any other I've had. The anticipation, will it unlock? Five or six cores? Will it clock high? How low can I get the voltage? Overclocking fun! Best fun per dollar any where!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> I grabbed another one yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what she'll do. I have more fun with these chips than any other I've had. The anticipation, will it unlock? Five or six cores? Will it clock high? How low can I get the voltage? Overclocking fun! Best fun per dollar any where!


you deserve one that unlocks. hwbot?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> I grabbed another one yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what she'll do. I have more fun with these chips than any other I've had. The anticipation, will it unlock? Five or six cores? Will it clock high? How low can I get the voltage? Overclocking fun! Best fun per dollar any where!


I agree..funnest chip ever! :







:


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> with all 6 cores on its a 1600T with 5 cores on its a 1605T


No it isn't, it's 1600T if you make the multiplier higher than 15 or so. Here, mystery solved!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> i would say try it.. it worked for me. the spike was kind of bad, i could play but it sucked becuse it would do it a little, but the more people and stuff going on the more it would happen and the worst it would get.


Didn't feel like installing 12.2 so instead I tried 12.4 Beta drivers and no problems were solved.

I'll wait for 12.3 Official, then if those don't work ill go back to 12.1 for sure.


----------



## thfallen

thfallen
960t
24/7 Oc: X6 4000 @ 1.392 (mind you its not there for the most part i am benching most of the time so it much higher.)
Max OC: 

i have not done prime so dont know lol.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> thfallen
> 960t
> 24/7 Oc: X6 4000 @ 1.392 (mind you its not there for the most part i am benching most of the time so it much higher.)
> Max OC:
> i have not done prime so dont know lol.


i like to see a cinebench on that 4.7, though.


----------



## thfallen

i will got some school work to do but then i will try and get it to run.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i like to see a cinebench on that 4.7, though.


4.92 ghz... must be some good cooling.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> i will got some school work to do but then i will try and get it to run.


no rush.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> 4.92 ghz... must be some good cooling.


it's water.

btw, you guys noticed the egg ran out of zosma? Redz got the last one. lol


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> no rush.
> it's water.
> btw, you guys noticed the egg ran out of zosma? Redz got the last one. lol


in Latvia them are lot!














so i dont wory!


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you deserve one that unlocks. hwbot?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


you've got to take care of that and play with the other one a bit more. nice!


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


Holy $#1^... 3GHz @ 1.2V with 6 cores? I wish my proc was like that.

Maybe it is... I'll have to test.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Holy $#1^... 3GHz @ 1.2V with 6 cores? I wish my proc was like that.
> Maybe it is... I'll have to test.


Mine can do 3.5 at 1.28 as a hex


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you've got to take care of that and play with the other one a bit more. nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Holy $#1^... 3GHz @ 1.2V with 6 cores? I wish my proc was like that.
> Maybe it is... I'll have to test.


I'm starting on it now, that was just freshly booted on stock auto settings. It unlocked to an x6 on the first boot.Testing around 1.42v @ 4050MHz x6,seems there is one core taking more voltage over 3.7Ghz. It will post at 4.0Ghz with 1.285v as an x4,doubt it's stable though.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> Really, I was afraid of that. I think this board is capable of throttling when the mosfet's start overheating, would that cause bluescreens cause I'm not sure how that whole thing actually works. When my AS ceramique 2 arrives I'm going to tear everything down. I'm going to maybe start a rebuild log and painting all the heatsinks was 1 thing I was going to do. I have noticed that the mosfet heatsink moves alittle when it is touched, I think I bumbed it the other day when I was testing my coolit vantage.


Painting the heat sinks can slow down the rate at which heat is removed. It's, in general, a very bad idea. You see this with old school radiators in homes as well. People get the idea to paint them so they don't stick out like sore thumbs only to find out that they only work half as well after wards.

A lot of mosfet coolers use thermal tape as well as spring pins to affix it to the motherboard. When they start to jiggle a bit, it usually means the tape is starting to loose it's umpf.

I was never a fan of any spring pin method of bolting a heatsink down. You lose a significant amount of downward pressure, which can easily translate into a fair amount of heat transfer lost.

I've taken old heatsink backplates and rigged them to work with the holes I have, or use a custom piece of wood (instead of a motherboard tray) to physically screw them down into. It makes things run a lot better. My systems mosfets ran about 45C full load @ 4.2ghz. Just bolting it down dropped temps to 37C @ load. If I had a better mosfet cooler (using stock aluminum one) preferably one made of copper, I'd be willing to guess my temps would drop another 4-6C.

I'm working on lapping my IHS on the processor right now, but I'll start with a very fine grit just to see how warped it really is. I've seen some 960ts that have horribly warped ones and some that are relatively flat.


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> A lot of mosfet coolers use thermal tape as well as spring pins to affix it to the motherboard. When they start to jiggle a bit, it usually means the tape is starting to loose it's umpf.


Ya the Thermal pad was on the outs ,but I think the springs and the long heat sink was more of a problem the pad had 4 deep indentions of the individual mosfets on either end and not a trace of contact in the middle. I think I'll definitely be sanding and lapping it flat or maybe try and bulge the middle in so i wraps over the mosfets when it is bolted into place. Thoughts ??

Quote:


> I'm working on lapping my IHS on the processor right now, but I'll start with a very fine grit just to see how warped it really is. I've seen some 960ts that have horribly warped ones and some that are relatively flat.


Ya I thought about lapping mine also as it isn't perfectly flat but it's pretty close. Maybe When I build my custom loop in the future







.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> Ya the Thermal pad was on the outs ,but I think the springs and the long heat sink was more of a problem the pad had 4 deep indentions of the individual mosfets on either end and not a trace of contact in the middle. I think I'll definitely be sanding and lapping it flat or maybe try and bulge the middle in so i wraps over the mosfets when it is bolted into place. Thoughts ??
> 
> Ya I thought about lapping mine also as it isn't perfectly flat but it's pretty close. Maybe When I build my custom loop in the future:Snorkle: .


I'd say it's probably worth a shot to either lap it flat or sand the sides down so it makes better contact in the middle. Sometimes the way it's mounted with the spring clips does not allow for consistently flat pressure. The one that came with my gigabyte motherboard was generally flat and had relatively decent mounting consistency. The only thing it lacked was the pressure. By simply placing my hand underneath the mosfets, I could feel just how hot they really were. There was a heat pocket forming between them and the heatsink. Even active cooling on the heatsink was not enough to overcome it.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Holy $#1^... 3GHz @ 1.2V with 6 cores? I wish my proc was like that.
> Maybe it is... I'll have to test.


It probably is or close to it; the processor is relatively overvolted out of the box. It only needs about 1.075V to run @ 4 cores @ 3.0ghz.

According to my 6-core testing, it ran @ 1.150V @ 3.0ghz, but I didn't put it through the ringer either to ensure stability.


----------



## Deviin934

Well, I overclocked.








A whole 3.4 Ghz.








I don't wanna mess around with voltages.


----------



## ZMbie08

User Name:ZMbie08
CPU:960T
24/7 OC: 4.0 (235 x 17)
Max OC: havent pushed yet
Unlockable: 5 cores stable ...core 3 wont unlock stable



Very easy, runs great on 4. Running an Antec Kuler 620 (Microcenter $69) and max cpu hang in under 50c.

Have run it with 5 cores prime 95 solid at 3.5, but for the increase in temps and power consumtion it really does not seem worth it. May go ahead and push it some time. Runs so well here that i am failrly sure 4.2-4.3 would not be a problem.

Good luck all.


----------



## ZMbie08

Noticed that i had not bumped the NB on the last picture. Bumped it up and failed to load windows. Had to loosen the ram just a bit, and bump NB voltage from 1.15 to 1.2

Ran a quick Prime 95 and seems stable, will run a few hours tonight to make sure everything is ok. Temps are up to 50 now, but i am still happy.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZMbie08*
> 
> Noticed that i had not bumped the NB on the last picture. Bumped it up and failed to load windows. Had to loosen the ram just a bit, and bump NB voltage from 1.15 to 1.2
> Ran a quick Prime 95 and seems stable, will run a few hours tonight to make sure everything is ok. Temps are up to 50 now, but i am still happy.


jesus tmpin 2 128 oC ***? turn you pc !!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZMbie08*
> 
> Noticed that i had not bumped the NB on the last picture. Bumped it up and failed to load windows. Had to loosen the ram just a bit, and bump NB voltage from 1.15 to 1.2
> Ran a quick Prime 95 and seems stable, will run a few hours tonight to make sure everything is ok. Temps are up to 50 now, but i am still happy.


Nice! you can prolly lower the vcore a bit more and get better temps. 1.42v maybe unless 1.44v is a reading when system is loaded. may i suggest lowering your HT Link to 2000MHz and raising your cpu/nb (cpuz = NB Freq) to about 2600. you may have to bump the cpu/nb voltage to 1.37v (depending on what you have currently) if it fails to boot.

Maniak: that 128 is nothing to be concerned about. one of those flukes.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZMbie08*
> 
> Noticed that i had not bumped the NB on the last picture. Bumped it up and failed to load windows. Had to loosen the ram just a bit, and bump NB voltage from 1.15 to 1.2
> Ran a quick Prime 95 and seems stable, will run a few hours tonight to make sure everything is ok. Temps are up to 50 now, but i am still happy.




i have higher oveclock i have lower temp at 100% load + the on air!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Nice! you can prolly lower the vcore a bit more and get better temps. 1.42v maybe unless 1.44v is a reading when system is loaded. may i suggest lowering your HT Link to 2000MHz and raising your cpu/nb (cpuz = NB Freq) to about 2600. you may have to bump the cpu/nb voltage to 1.37v (depending on what you have currently) if it fails to boot.
> Maniak: that 128 is nothing to be concerned about. one of those flukes.


ok then! isn't it vrms?


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> ok then! isn't it vrms?


I doubt it. If the VRMs were running at that temp, they would certainly catch fire.

It's more than likely a misreported sensor -- might be one of those "phantom" ones that just reports at whatever.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

where i can see maxxmem2 scores? this is my best now!


----------



## thfallen

lol's


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> lol's


excuse me, sir. you are in the wrong club.

http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/5ghz-overclock-club


----------



## thfallen

no just thought you might want to see it lol its under dice right now lol


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> no just thought you might want to see it lol its under dice right now lol


i was not serious, man. we love to see successes with our chip. dice or otherwise it is still amazing.









but do submit that to the 5GHz club.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> no just thought you might want to see it lol its under dice right now lol


you are too good for our 4 ghz


----------



## ZMbie08

rdr,
Thanks for the feedback. I have adjusted the HT and CPU/NB as close as it would allow. I had to select from what was availabe on dropdown, i assume the selection changed based on the FSB you are set at. I will try it here for a while. Original pics were under full load with Prime 95 running, to explian the vcore. This pic is during idle. Temps are showing higher, but the ambient temp in the room is considerably warmer as we had 82F temps here today and i have not yet turned on AC. Also, i have just recently instlled the cooler, so maybe it isnt fully burned in yet. If i don't see tmeps settle a bit i may reinstall and check thermal paste.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZMbie08*
> 
> rdr,
> Thanks for the feedback. I have adjusted the HT and CPU/NB as close as it would allow. I had to select from what was availabe on dropdown, i assume the selection changed based on the FSB you are set at. I will try it here for a while. Original pics were under full load with Prime 95 running, to explian the vcore. This pic is during idle. Temps are showing higher, but the ambient temp in the room is considerably warmer as we had 82F temps here today and i have not yet turned on AC. Also, i have just recently instlled the cooler, so maybe it isnt fully burned in yet. If i don't see tmeps settle a bit i may reinstall and check thermal paste.


wtd 128oC TMPIN2! i cant be wrong twice! i think its not sensors problem!







i have it too when my PC were unstable but when its stable it does not show 128oC


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZMbie08*
> 
> rdr,
> Thanks for the feedback. I have adjusted the HT and CPU/NB as close as it would allow. I had to select from what was availabe on dropdown, i assume the selection changed based on the FSB you are set at. I will try it here for a while. Original pics were under full load with Prime 95 running, to explian the vcore. This pic is during idle. Temps are showing higher, but the ambient temp in the room is considerably warmer as we had 82F temps here today and i have not yet turned on AC. Also, i have just recently instlled the cooler, so maybe it isnt fully burned in yet. If i don't see tmeps settle a bit i may reinstall and check thermal paste.


what GPU you have! I love it already! because its 6900 series


----------



## ZMbie08

Mania,
I believe the tmpin2 reading was nothing. U upgraded to the latest version of CPUID-HWMonitor and it went away. I have attached a new pic

GPU is a Sapphire 6950 2GB. I am running a modest oc 840/1325 and it works very well. Will probably add another just for grins at some point.


----------



## thfallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i was not serious, man. we love to see successes with our chip. dice or otherwise it is still amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but do submit that to the 5GHz club.


i did sorry i was no were near stable to do anything other then try and get pure speed i did.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZMbie08*
> 
> Mania,
> I believe the tmpin2 reading was nothing. U upgraded to the latest version of CPUID-HWMonitor and it went away. I have attached a new pic
> GPU is a Sapphire 6950 2GB. I am running a modest oc 840/1325 and it works very well. Will probably add another just for grins at some point.


yes i have CPUID PRO


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> where i can see maxxmem2 scores? this is my best now!


Check my sig for the AMD Maxxmem thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> lol's










What voltage?
OCN's HWBOT Team sure could use you!
http://www.hwbot.org/team/overclock.net/


----------



## staryoshi

I found the overclocking options buried deep in my bios







for a budget biostar board the options are fairly impressive. Still no luck unlocking, but I have my 960T undervolted and overclocked at 3.4ghz and 2200mhz NB. I'll push it harder later. Hard to complain for the price. I'm folding on it until I get my minecraft server going







I'll post proof later.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I found the overclocking options buried deep in my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a budget biostar board the options are fairly impressive. Still no luck unlocking, but I have my 960T undervolted and overclocked at 3.4ghz and 2200mhz NB. I'll push it harder later. Hard to complain for the price. I'm folding on it until I get my minecraft server going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post proof later.


Don't feel lonely if it doesn't unlock







I'm unlucky too with only 1 extra core, which considering the extra power it uses is pretty useless


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> Don't feel lonely if it doesn't unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unlucky too with only 1 extra core, which considering the extra power it uses is pretty useless


yes we are 3 now







i have 1 extra too only! but 4.125ghz


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> yes we are 3 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 1 extra too only! but 4.125ghz


My max OC is 4073MHz without going crazy on the voltage









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2317985


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> My max OC is 4073MHz without going crazy on the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2317985


me too 1.45V for 4.08Ghz i use that now!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> My max OC is 4073MHz without going crazy on the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2317985


i love your GPU too!









i want GTX 560 Ti or HD 6870


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> Don't feel lonely if it doesn't unlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unlucky too with only 1 extra core, which considering the extra power it uses is pretty useless


I was 4/4 on unlocks before this. Had two Sempron 140s that ran as 3.65ghz or so dual cores, a Phenom II X2 550 and a PII X2 555 that could handle quad at 3.8Ghz. I'm pretty miffed about the inability to unlock as that would have massively improved the CPU's folding capability.

The trick with AMD CPUs that unlock (IMO) is to buy them at launch. You have a better chance that they've locked the cores in order to meet demand, not because they're unstable, that way. My two cents anyway.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> i love your GPU too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want GTX 560 Ti or HD 6870


Yea it's a great card, can max out any game.







Overclocks well too, can do 1GHz easy on it.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I was 4/4 on unlocks before this. Had two Sempron 140s that ran as 3.65ghz or so dual cores, a Phenom II X2 550 and a PII X2 555 that could handle quad at 3.8Ghz. I'm pretty miffed about the inability to unlock as that would have massively improved the CPU's folding capability.
> The trick with AMD CPUs that unlock (IMO) is to buy them at launch. You have a better chance that they've locked the cores in order to meet demand, not because they're unstable, that way. My two cents anyway.


Normally that may be true,however I'm wondering if AMD is holding out on selling 1100T's because they are faster than FX?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Normally that may be true,however I'm wondering if AMD is holding out on selling 1100T's because they are faster than FX?


They're most likely no longer making many of them. They're on the 45nm process and should be fairly expensive to produce compared to their 32nm offerings... in theory. I do not know how long they intend to offer the Phenom II line... Perhaps only until their stock is cleared. Big chips at value prices aren't a winning strategy, and I would think they're in the process of trying to move away from that, too.

I just wish they would have released a 32nm PII X6 and possibly X8 . That would have been quite appealing to me... Perhaps there were issues unbeknownst to us consumers that prevented that from occurring, though. (Besides the effort they poured into Bulldozer)


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'm pretty miffed about the inability to unlock
> .


I have two of the 960's, the first one would crash the system when I even attempted to unlock, the second had a production date about three months newer that unlocks all cores with no problems, ran at 3850 MHz with six cores @1.385 volts.

Off subject; I used to spend some time in Ft Collins back in the early 70's. Had some good times there.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequoia464*
> 
> I have two of the 960's, the first one would crash the system when I even attempted to unlock, the second had a production date about three months newer that unlocks all cores with no problems, ran at 3850 MHz with six cores @1.385 volts.
> 
> Off subject; I used to spend some time in Ft Collins back in the early 70's. Had some good times there.


It's a great place to live. I love Colorado, especially since I spent the majority of my life in Illinois. So much more interesting out here.

It really comes down to luck of the draw with these things, but certain S&D factors do contribute to your odds


----------



## detroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Even though this thread was initially to show off my awesome super duper coolio AMD 960T, some of you guys have equally awesome super duper coolio Zosma CPUs so here is our unofficial thread to broadcast our awesomeness to our Deneb cousins.
> Sorry. I'm not good with intros.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0Amp4AMyRozmLdFdUSjdSSmxiSE9NU3JJQWlTWjJTdVE&output=html&widget=true
> *Unlock Percentage (as of 1/20/2012)*
> _*Stable X6 Unlock Percentage (X6): 77%* (10/13)
> Stable X5 Unlock Percentage (X5 only): 0% (0/13)
> *Unstable Unlock Percentage (X4 only): 23%* (3/13)_
> To be a member of this club, reply with the following.
> I'll add you to the list either a) when I log on next or b) when I sober up:
> *
> User Name:
> CPU:
> 24/7 OC:
> Max OC:
> Unlockable:*
> If your chip is not *PRIME* stable as an X6, do not put X6 even if it boots and is Windows stable. If it is only stable as an X5, put X5. If you don't know, say so and don't just put X4. I want to get as accurate as I can with the unlock percentage.
> Here's my info and a nice helpful template for the confused:
> *User Name:* The Pook
> *CPU:* AMD X4 960T Zosma
> *24/7 OC:* X6 3100Mhz @ 1.17v
> *Max OC:* X4 4431Mhz @ 1.52v
> *Unlockable:* X6


How do i even make it X5, i tried using TURBO UCC on my Askrock 990fx extreme 3 board and it doesnt post. Is there a solution to any of these?


----------



## chemojay

@ detroid turn off turbo.. turn of cool and quiet, turn off c1 thing next to cool and quiet. You get to an x5 or x6 by turning on the unlock feature in the bios.

I have unlock 2 of these. both running on 6 cores at 1.375v @3.8 ghz with the nb at 2600 1.3v 4x4 sticks of ram for 16 gb @ 1600 speed with timings at 9 9 9 27 36 2T

One is in my system the other is in my brothers that we just built.


----------



## detroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemojay*
> 
> @ detroid turn off turbo.. turn of cool and quiet, turn off c1 thing next to cool and quiet. You get to an x5 or x6 by turning on the unlock feature in the bios.
> I have unlock 2 of these. both running on 6 cores at 1.375v @3.8 ghz with the nb at 2600 1.3v 4x4 sticks of ram for 16 gb @ 1600 speed with timings at 9 9 9 27 36 2T
> One is in my system the other is in my brothers that we just built.


Do you have the same motherboard as me? if so then i will try it because im tired of opening up my case to clear the CMOS. its tedious


----------



## Bleek

Hi guys, quick question for my first post here.

I have a X3 720 BE clocked at 3.5GHz, doesn't seem to be stable past this and is bottlenecking my new 7850.

Is a 960T a worthy upgrade if I can clock it to 3.8-4.0GHz?

My motherboard is an MSI K9A2 Platinum - which I believe supports this CPU.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Hi guys, quick question for my first post here.
> I have a X3 720 BE clocked at 3.5GHz, doesn't seem to be stable past this and is bottlenecking my new 7850.
> Is a 960T a worthy upgrade if I can clock it to 3.8-4.0GHz?
> My motherboard is an MSI K9A2 Platinum - which I believe supports this CPU.


yes


----------



## ironmaiden

my 960T @4.1 ghz 1.5v but intel burn test and crash heck if i play fsx or x plane 10 no crashes at all.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> my 960T @4.1 ghz 1.5v but intel burn test and crash heck if i play fsx or x plane 10 no crashes at all.


i have the same i can run any test no crush







1000 days of prime 100% load all but when inter then crush!


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> i have the same i can run any test no crush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 days of prime 100% load all but when inter then crush!


960T are good chips, it's my mobo which is limiting, heck i just upped the speed to 4.2 now let me try FSX or XPX and check if I get any BSODs or reboots








.

4.2 got me a BSOD reboot, I guess I need to up the voltage slightly and check,


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> 960T are good chips, it's my mobo which is limiting, heck i just upped the speed to 4.2 now let me try FSX or XPX and check if I get any BSODs or reboots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 4.2 got me a BSOD reboot, I guess I need to up the voltage slightly and check,


i have 970A-UD3







its realy good board!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> 960T are good chips, it's my mobo which is limiting, heck i just upped the speed to 4.2 now let me try FSX or XPX and check if I get any BSODs or reboots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 4.2 got me a BSOD reboot, I guess I need to up the voltage slightly and check,


i have 4.1ghz to 1.45V


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> i have 4.1ghz to 1.45V


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*


but i cant unlock to 6 cores







only 5


----------



## Bleek

960T ordered - will post my results when it arrives.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> but i cant unlock to 6 cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only 5












i may be picking up asus m5a97 evo or pro


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> 960T ordered - will post my results when it arrives.


u won't be disappointed,.


----------



## Aniket

Getting a 960t this week,planning to unlock (if my luck favours,I'm a guy with a bad luck) on asus m4a785td v evo.
The bios has no cpu-nb volt configuration.
Herad in tomshardware that in x6 if I mangae to unlock and its not stable I may have to overvolt/lower HT,is this true?
Using 212+ with a delta afb1212 hhe.
Can anyone guide me?


----------



## LukeZ28

my last score









x6 3800MHz @1,3V (BIOS, cpu-z shows 1.332V)
NB 3000MHz @1.25V


----------



## TwiggLe

So I updated to the latest BIOS for my sabertooth 990fx. Loaded default bios settings didn't change anything other then boot order and set to unlock the cores and it finally booted with 6 cores. (Was able to on my old board but haven't been able till now on my Sabertooth.)

So now i'm going to try and OC some more and see if I can get back to my 4.2ghz on 6 cores.


----------



## staryoshi

Lucky duck!







I would complain about mine not unlocking, but I'll be replacing it with the 2500K in my sig rig when I upgrade to Ivy


----------



## TwiggLe

So far I can boot to 4.2ghz on 6 cores. But Prime95 fails after about 3minutes.
At 3.8ghz I ran for about 15min so far just to test and it was fine.
Only things I've changed is my ram I manually set to 1600 and the CPU voltage to 1.475v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322731


----------



## TwiggLe

So as soon as I try to up the NB and it's Voltage my PC won't boot. It tries to reboot after the BIOS changes. Does start but has power. I hit reset and then it goes to post and says the Unlock failed.

Now since I've done that i can't get it to boot at any settings with the cores unlocked till I set the BIOS back to default boot then go into BIOS and set it back to unlocked....

I guess at this point I'll just go for a higher OC with 4 cores. Debating on getting an FX anywho..


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> So as soon as I try to up the NB and it's Voltage my PC won't boot. It tries to reboot after the BIOS changes. Does start but has power. I hit reset and then it goes to post and says the Unlock failed.
> Now since I've done that i can't get it to boot at any settings with the cores unlocked till I set the BIOS back to default boot then go into BIOS and set it back to unlocked....
> I guess at this point I'll just go for a higher OC with 4 cores. Debating on getting an FX anywho..


if you are still using the 212, then that is what's prolly holding your chip back. I had the 212. the highest stable oc as a hex was 4GHz and that was when the weather was cooler.


----------



## chemojay

I think I can go higher on my cpu overclock but need to get my ht link down. is this ht link a thing I can adjust with a multi? I need to look I think it is set to auto. But I am running smooth. I have a Thermalright true black heatsink so I think I may be able to go as high as 4.1 or maybe 4.2. But What do you use to monitor temps? because when you unlock they report incorrectly right?
Thanks for any advice.
Also I am runnin 4 x4gig mem. gskill ares.

I tried to use core temp but it gave me a ? where the temp was. Is there a program you can use to monitor the socket temp on the motherboard. ? Thanks. I also lowered my multi for the ht link and got it down to around 2000. But if it runs at 2750MHz would there be any reason not to run it there?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemojay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can go higher on my cpu overclock but need to get my ht link down. is this ht link a thing I can adjust with a multi? I need to look I think it is set to auto. But I am running smooth. I have a Thermalright true black heatsink so I think I may be able to go as high as 4.1 or maybe 4.2. But What do you use to monitor temps? because when you unlock they report incorrectly right?
> Thanks for any advice.
> Also I am runnin 4 x4gig mem. gskill ares.
> I tried to use core temp but it gave me a ? where the temp was. Is there a program you can use to monitor the socket temp on the motherboard. ? Thanks. I also lowered my multi for the ht link and got it down to around 2000. But if it runs at 2750MHz would there be any reason not to run it there?


Chem, look at Luke's (post #1101) cpuz screenshots. see the the HT Link reading of 2000MHz under CPU tab? it is the same with Twiggle and that is ideal. Under the Memory tab of cpuz it shows NB as 3000MHz - now that is outstanding. that NB is labeled CPU/NB in my mobo not sure what it is in your mobo.

if your sig is running great, then leave it. goiing past 4GHz as a hex might make you tweak HT Link and NB (CPU/NB) as shown above.

gl!


----------



## ironmaiden

Leave HT alone , you can change NB


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Lucky duck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would complain about mine not unlocking, but I'll be replacing it with the 2500K in my sig rig when I upgrade to Ivy


Hah, I wish I could say the same. Desperately need a job, then car and then I can start spending on my PC again









EDIT:

Got this stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2323407


----------



## Bleek

Are these 960 safe for 1.45-1.55v like the earlier Deneb and do they mind a high HT like 2.5GHz+ ?

Hopefully mine will arrive soon so I can play.

Shame my motherboard, MSI K9A2 Platinum, doesn't support core unlocking!


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Are these 960 safe for 1.45-1.55v like the earlier Deneb and do they mind a high HT like 2.5GHz+ ?
> Hopefully mine will arrive soon so I can play.
> Shame my motherboard, MSI K9A2 Platinum, doesn't support core unlocking!


you don't need to touch HT, touch NB, and yes if you have good HSF 1.5 if ok. But I would stay below 1.5 for longer runs.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Are these 960 safe for 1.45-1.55v like the earlier Deneb and do they mind a high HT like 2.5GHz+ ?
> Hopefully mine will arrive soon so I can play.
> Shame my motherboard, MSI K9A2 Platinum, doesn't support core unlocking!


Try 1.42v @ 4.0
Try CPU/NB 1.42V @ 2800MHZ
May have to bump up ram volts 5 clicks.


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> you don't need to touch HT, touch NB, and yes if you have good HSF 1.5 if ok. But I would stay below 1.5 for longer runs.


I found going from 2GHz to 2.5GHz HT on the Deneb gave a boost in performance though?

Or am I confusing terms here?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> I found going from 2GHz to 2.5GHz HT on the Deneb gave a boost in performance though?
> Or am I confusing terms here?


maybe. read post #1108 referencing #1101. use CPUZ to find out your values for HT Link and NB (CPU/NB in BIOS).


----------



## thfallen

so my 960t got eaten by my motherbord when i put it under last time so i will be geting a new one here in a week wonder what this one will do.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> so my 960t got eaten by my motherbord when i put it under last time so i will be geting a new one here in a week wonder what this one will do.


lolwhat?


----------



## thfallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> lolwhat?


Dice run thawed out and dryed now cpu is dead lol.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thfallen*
> 
> Dice run thawed out and dryed now cpu is dead lol.


ouch that's sad.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> I found going from 2GHz to 2.5GHz HT on the Deneb gave a boost in performance though?
> Or am I confusing terms here?


High HTT can increase memory bandwith over 16Mbps,under that it doesn't help much.CPU/NB or IMC will affect general performance greatly.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320157


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> High HTT can increase memory bandwith over 16Mbps,under that it doesn't help much.CPU/NB or IMC will affect general performance greatly.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320157


Needless to say I'm mad jelly.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2323521

how you get bus speed 300?







XD


----------



## Schmuckley

I see TH got a pot..


----------



## ManiaKsLV

whitch is better ASRock 970 EXTREME3 os Gigabyte 970A-UD3?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> Needless to say I'm mad jelly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2323521
> how you get bus speed 300?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD


I'm still working out the kinks,and that was far from stable. Had to update bios couple times, the Asus EUFI was doing some crazy stuff with pre-1101 bios. I somehow managed to run Sandra by ACCIDENT at 4.6 GHz/ 3.3GHz IMC ! I had it set to 4.0GHz ! Don't know whether the clocks were reading wrong or what,but the best I've managed since then is around 4.35GHz.

http://www.sisoftware.eu/rank2011d/show_run.php?q=c2ffcfe988e9d4e6d5e4d7e1d2f486bb8badc8ad90a086f5c8f8&l=en
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> whitch is better ASRock 970 EXTREME3 os Gigabyte 970A-UD3?


The ASRock will be a good motherboard,the VRM's on the 970A-UD3 should yield slightly higher overclocks though.


----------



## Aniket

My luck is bad!
the 960t didn't even unlock to 5cores,
before entering windows the rig is hanging.
Tried all the things thats necessery to unlock,even tried new windows installation but no luck.
I'm going back to my old trusted 955BE,
however 960t has some pros like exceelent oc ability & runs very cool.19c idle with 212+ using stock tim with cpu at stock,I'm selling the 960t to my friend.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

hi! you think this is good screen? LG E2351T-BN i can get it very cheap!


----------



## Taterus Maximus

So this is my first desktop in 6-7 years and also my first try at overclocking. I was messing around in bios tweaking a oc on 4 cores when I remembered my board unlocks too. x6 unlocked first try at 3.4 ghz, much to my surprise it booted into Windows and just got done with 6 hours of prime95 with no errors. I can tell this is going to eat up all my free time.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> hi! you think this is good screen? LG E2351T-BN i can get it very cheap!


Yea looks good. Try and find some reviews about it just in case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket*
> 
> My luck is bad!
> the 960t didn't even unlock to 5cores,
> before entering windows the rig is hanging.
> Tried all the things thats necessery to unlock,even tried new windows installation but no luck.
> I'm going back to my old trusted 955BE,
> however 960t has some pros like exceelent oc ability & runs very cool.19c idle with 212+ using stock tim with cpu at stock,I'm selling the 960t to my friend.


Did you try disabling each core to see which one's are faulty? That way you'll find out that maybe it's just 1 core that's faulty.


----------



## Supranium

Is there any statiscics done if later 960Ts or thubans overall are better or worse than early ones? Or are they all the same?


----------



## UBERmorrison

User Name: UBERmorrison
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 3300Mhz @ 1.17v
Max OC: Haven't gone higher.
Unlockable: X6


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> whitch is better ASRock 970 EXTREME3 os Gigabyte 970A-UD3?


MSI 970A-G46

I say this board, because it does CFX and SLI for $90. My









I own an Asrock 970 Extreme3, and it's a great board as well. The MSI board was very good for a build I put together last week.


----------



## BottleCapBandit

User Name: BottleCapBandit
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: x4 4000Mhz @ 1.50v
Max OC: x4 4200Mhz @ 1.50v
Unlockable: X6

I have an ASRock exteme4 970. It will also do CF and SLI. Great board but I think that the VRMs are keeping me from a higher OC.


----------



## sequoia464

Microcenter has the 960T for $99.99 in store only - great price if you happen to be close to one.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0382790


----------



## AMOCO

Well here is my overclock so far.
Vcore is at 1.38.Must be a bad reading in CPUID.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supranium*
> 
> Is there any statiscics done if later 960Ts or thubans overall are better or worse than early ones? Or are they all the same?


From my experience all AMD K10 processors show improved processes as time goes on. Both of my 960T's where better than the 1100T I purchased in Jan. of 01'.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> Well here is my overclock so far.
> Vcore is at 1.38.Must be a bad reading in CPUID.


i can't go that low. no way. great job!


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i can't go that low. no way. great job!


Thanks I've been working hard on it.
Now I need to work on getting it higher.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> Well here is my overclock so far.
> Vcore is at 1.38.Must be a bad reading in CPUID.


That looks like vdroop. If that's stable then amazing voltages, mine can't do that on 4 cores with those voltages, lol.


----------



## Bleek

My 960T has arrived, will get clocking later today.


----------



## Bleek

PS: Am I going to run in to problems as my MSI K9A2 Platinum doesn't have a disable turbo core option or does AMD Overdrive have the option?


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> PS: Am I going to run in to problems as my MSI K9A2 Platinum doesn't have a disable turbo core option or does AMD Overdrive have the option?


You could do, doesn't it have a multiplier either?
If it doesn't have the turbo option then I doubt it'll be enabled anyhow..


----------



## BjaminNYC

User Name: BjaminNYC
CPU: 960t / 1600t
24/7 OC: 3,900 MHZ x6 @ 1.375v
Max OC: 4,219 MHZ x6 @ 1.49v
Unlockable: x6

Fist post, just joined because of how impressed I am with this chip. It won't stop letting me push it further.

I picked up the CPU, ram, motherboard, power supply, and case at my local Micro Center all on sale for $185 with tax about 3 weeks ago. I've since installed a TX3 cooler, which was <$20. I figured overclocking would be limited by virtually every budget component I've purchased, wow was I wrong this chip rocks. I've crossed the 7.3 mark in Cinebench 11.5 and know I've still got some headroom to push further.

I'm holding off on trying for x6 @ 4.4+ GHZ until my OCZ Agility 3 Series 120G, and two additional 120mm fans show up next week. Temps at 4.2GHZ are approaching 60 @100%. No reason to burn this gem up, I can wait for the extra air flow. Push/pull with the TX3 will probably be on the agenda in a few weeks.

I must have gotten really lucky with this CPU because there is now way with this config I should be rockin' such a fast machine.

Phenom 960t/1605t ($90)- Gigabyte 78LMT-SP2 ($10) - Value Ram DDR3 1333 8GB ($30)

Congrats to everyone who got their hands on the 960t, absolutely the best value in the PC market without question.


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> You could do, doesn't it have a multiplier either?
> If it doesn't have the turbo option then I doubt it'll be enabled anyhow..


Yep it has all overclocking options, literally everything aside from the modern option of 'turbo'.

Remember this motherboard is 4 years old, it's done me proud! 3 processor upgrades, 2 graphic upgrades, not had to touch anything else or the case.


----------



## Bleek

Well, I can't find my silver thermal paste so I can't install the CPU today... unless I risk using the existing on the heatsink!









Bugger.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BjaminNYC*
> 
> User Name: BjaminNYC
> CPU: 960t / 1600t
> 24/7 OC: 3,900 MHZ x6 @ 1.375v
> Max OC: 4,219 MHZ x6 @ 1.49v
> Unlockable: x6
> Fist post, just joined because of how impressed I am with this chip. It won't stop letting me push it further.
> I picked up the CPU, ram, motherboard, power supply, and case at my local Micro Center all on sale for $185 with tax about 3 weeks ago. I've since installed a TX3 cooler, which was <$20. I figured overclocking would be limited by virtually every budget component I've purchased, wow was I wrong this chip rocks. I've crossed the 7.3 mark in Cinebench 11.5 and know I've still got some headroom to push further.
> I'm holding off on trying for x6 @ 4.4+ GHZ until my OCZ Agility 3 Series 120G, and two additional 120mm fans show up next week. Temps at 4.2GHZ are approaching 60 @100%. No reason to burn this gem up, I can wait for the extra air flow. Push/pull with the TX3 will probably be on the agenda in a few weeks.
> I must have gotten really lucky with this CPU because there is now way with this config I should be rockin' such a fast machine.
> Phenom 960t/1605t ($90)- Gigabyte 78LMT-SP2 ($10) - Value Ram DDR3 1333 8GB ($30)
> Congrats to everyone who got their hands on the 960t, absolutely the best value in the PC market without question.


too bad we can't really recommend them anymore. they are pretty much gone and you are lucky to snag one. easy on your motherboard.

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## thfallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> too bad we can't really recommend them anymore. they are pretty much gone and you are lucky to snag one. easy on your motherboard.
> Welcome to OCN!


what 960t's?


----------



## bluestr

This is stupid.. $90 for 960T? US prices are so unfair, I've paid £90 for mine







... and I didn't even get that lucky..


----------



## BjaminNYC

Thanks & I agree. Hopefully the MB with be retired to HTPC duties in short order. Micro Center's sales are fairly ridiculousness if you time them correctly. That MB was $10 with a $10 rebate, which I've already received. The SSD I've purchased is SATA III, so I'm going to need to upgrade if I want to take advantage of the speed.

You're right, there aren't very many retailers with it in stock. Very fortunate that Tom's review put this processor on my radar last year.

I may be worth considering grabbing a second one. On sale for $89.

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0382790


----------



## Bleek

Well I won't be playing with my 960T, bios update just turned my motherboard in to a brick! ****!


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Well I won't be playing with my 960T, bios update just turned my motherboard in to a brick! ****!


Sad to hear, had the same experience.
Did you try any solutions yet?


----------



## Taterus Maximus

User Name: Taterus Maximus
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X4 4012 Mhz
Max OC: X4 4012 Mhz for now
Unlockable: X6


----------



## Supranium

I chased 960T aswell, but appearently they are nowhere to be found anymore. So i got 1045T instead, which was only available Thuban with decent price. Payd 111€ for that. Now running 3900mhz (300x13) with a NB on 3000mhz stable on Fx990 UD3. Chip does it with 1.45v. Not too bad for the money.
I really hoped to get 960T with below 90€ tho.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Well I won't be playing with my 960T, bios update just turned my motherboard in to a brick! ****!


There are ways to recover BIOS,But I can't help u because you have not filled in you pc specs.


----------



## Bleek

PC powers on and that's it, no keyboard lights, no beeps, no screen on, just power to fans and drives (all lights on board are on).

I've tried the AMI recovery by powering on and holding ctrl-home for about 10 seconds but again, nothing happens.

Tried a CMOS clear by jumper, same as above.

Specs:

MSI K9A2 Platinum
Old BIOS P.0B
AMD Phenom II 960T 3GHz (stock settings)
4GB DDR2 x2
Sapphire Radeon 7850
Win XP Pro 32bit & Win 7 64bit (dual boot)
xClio 550w psu


----------



## Bleek

If I can't get life in to the MSI AM2 board I'm going to grab an ASUS Sabbertooth AM3+ .... the question is which RAM do I need and how much?

I've been looking at Kingston HyperX Genesis Grey 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit - a good choice?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> PC powers on and that's it, no keyboard lights, no beeps, no screen on, just power to fans and drives (all lights on board are on).
> I've tried the AMI recovery by powering on and holding ctrl-home for about 10 seconds but again, nothing happens.
> Tried a CMOS clear by jumper, same as above.
> Specs:
> MSI K9A2 Platinum
> Old BIOS P.0B
> AMD Phenom II 960T 3GHz (stock settings)
> 4GB DDR2 x2
> Sapphire Radeon 7850
> Win XP Pro 32bit & Win 7 64bit (dual boot)
> xClio 550w psu


Check this out:http://www.ehow.com/how_7654460_msi-boot-after-bios-flash.html


----------



## Bleek

Hi thanks, tried that, doesn't acknowledge key strokes because the keyboard isn't getting power... it's literally that dead!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> If I can't get life in to the MSI AM2 board I'm going to grab an ASUS Sabbertooth AM3+ .... the question is which RAM do I need and how much?
> I've been looking at Kingston HyperX Genesis Grey 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit - a good choice?


i always go by the qvl. but my current ram (HyperX) were hand-me-downs from my intel x58 tri-channel platform. it works well at stock speed of 1600/1.65v. timings are stock as well.

check here if this is the mobo you are shooting for . . .

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/SABERTOOTH_990FX/#MSL


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Hi thanks, tried that, doesn't acknowledge key strokes because the keyboard isn't getting power... it's literally that dead!


bios chip for your mobo http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-MSI-K9A2-Platinum-/380129589871?pt=Motherboards&hash=item58817d3a6f

...but Sabertooth is a better choice


----------



## Bleek

Well I took the leap and I've ordered myself a Antec P280 case, Asus Sabertooth 990FX, 8GB DDR3 and related items to house my virgin 960T.

The Antec Sonata and MSI K9A2 Platinum are scrapheap bound!


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Well I took the leap and I've ordered myself a Antec P280 case, Asus Sabertooth 990FX, 8GB DDR3 and related items to house my virgin 960T.
> The Antec Sonata and MSI K9A2 Platinum are scrapheap bound!


Nice choices.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Well I took the leap and I've ordered myself a Antec P280 case, Asus Sabertooth 990FX, 8GB DDR3 and related items to house my virgin 960T.
> The Antec Sonata and MSI K9A2 Platinum are scrapheap bound!


Nice. Make sure you have a good psu.


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Well I took the leap and I've ordered myself a Antec P280 case, Asus Sabertooth 990FX, 8GB DDR3 and related items to house my virgin 960T.
> The Antec Sonata and MSI K9A2 Platinum are scrapheap bound!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Make sure you have a good psu.
Click to expand...

xClio 550w '80 plus' modular. It's plenty, especially as I upgraded my 5850 to a 7850 which uses less power.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> xClio 550w '80 plus' modular. It's plenty, especially as I upgraded my 5850 to a 7850 which uses less power.


All seems to be heading in the right direction for you now, let's hope your 960T won't let you down.


----------



## Bleek

I think I'm going to bang my head in to the wall.

So I've installed the PSU and mobo in the new case and I can't find my modular 8 pin 12v connector for my PSU.

****!!!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> If I can't get life in to the MSI AM2 board I'm going to grab an ASUS Sabbertooth AM3+ .... the question is which RAM do I need and how much?
> I've been looking at Kingston HyperX Genesis Grey 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit - a good choice?


A) Your board may just not be compatible with the 960T and work with older chips.
b) Get the Samsung RAM ..It's good..Only thing better is STT IMO..or maybe some old Dominators..which don't clock as high,but have nice low latencies.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Memory+%28Desktop+Memory%29-_-SAMSUNG-_-20147096


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> I think I'm going to bang my head in to the wall.
> So I've installed the PSU and mobo in the new case and I can't find my modular 8 pin 12v connector for my PSU.
> ****!!!


nvm


----------



## Bleek

I'll run it on 4 pin for now and see how stability is, might not be good to overclock but at least I should get my 960 running and then I can stop moaning and get back on topic!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> A) Your board may just not be compatible with the 960T and work with older chips.
> b) Get the Samsung RAM ..It's good..Only thing better is STT IMO..or maybe some old Dominators..which don't clock as high,but have nice low latencies.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-Memory+%28Desktop+Memory%29-_-SAMSUNG-_-20147096


I







my Samsungs and agree with you, not aware of much better out there right now. Tight timings, low voltage and massive overclocks. The stock specs are a little misleading.


----------



## hotrod717

Above is an example of tight timings set at 667mhz in bios and overclocked w fsb. Have gotten to 1828 set at 800mhz in bios. 9-9-9-24-1t


----------



## Bleek

The sweet smell of success:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2331754

6 cores unlocked.


----------



## staryoshi

I won't be in the club much longer :'( I'm going to sell my PII X4 960T and Biostar A880GZ and replace it with my outgoing Core i5 2500K and ASRock P67 Extreme4







It'll put out higher PPD while using less power and be more than enough for server/minecraft duties.


----------



## Bleek

3.8GHz, 6 cores, STOCK volts:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2331788

I've got to go out now but tomorrow it looks like 4GHz is easily on the cards.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> 3.8GHz, 6 cores, STOCK volts:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2331788
> I've got to go out now but tomorrow it looks like 4GHz is easily on the cards.


If that's stable then nice


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I won't be in the club much longer :'( I'm going to sell my PII X4 960T and Biostar A880GZ and replace it with my outgoing Core i5 2500K and ASRock P67 Extreme4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll put out higher PPD while using less power and be more than enough for server/minecraft duties.


Micro Center had 2600K's for $200 yesterday, unfortunately I am 70 miles from the closest one or I would be setting up a new system today also.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequoia464*
> 
> Micro Center had 2600K's for $200 yesterday, unfortunately I am 70 miles from the closest one or I would be setting up a new system today also.


Yes, I know about the MC sale. I already have the 2500K and P67 board (Since Mar 2011







), it's not worth the drive to pick up a 2600K. I'm about 65 miles away from MC. I pair my trips there with IKEA visits.


----------



## BottleCapBandit

I just got a H60 for my Zosma! First time with any liquid cooling solution. Im trying to figure out how to edit my rig. haha. Anyone I cant sell anything on here yet. But this is my posting for my old cooler. I would give people on here a discount. This site is very informative.

http://charleston.craigslist.org/sys/2958602364.html


----------



## LongRod

It was a dirty OC, just wanted to see if this chip could even get to those speeds with 6 cores, and it happily can, but that's some really high voltage there haha.

Going to mess with voltages now, see if I can lower them a bit, and temps, cutting it REALLY close (TMPIN1 reads 53c, and it's usually 2-3c higher then what my actual cores say when I'm not unlocked, so I'll assume 50c).

Also, voltage was at 1.392v before the stress test, and fluctuated between 1.424v and 1.440v. Forget what does that exactly.


----------



## Bleek

What is ultimately more important, a high clock speed or a higher NB/HT speed?

The reason I ask at 3,8GHz stock volts by changing ONLY the multiplier my temps are in the low 30's.

However if I up my NB/HT to 2.9GHz, bus to 240MHz (no additional volts) and leave the CPU at 3.5GHz my temps jump to 40'c CPU and 45'C on voltage cores.


----------



## staryoshi

I overclock my AMD chips via multiplier only and raise the NB/HT (primarily NB) speed a bit. I don't touch the bus speed anymore.


----------



## Bleek

Well you can add me to the 4GHz club, on air.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2333205


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> What is ultimately more important, a high clock speed or a higher NB/HT speed?
> The reason I ask at 3,8GHz stock volts by changing ONLY the multiplier my temps are in the low 30's.
> However if I up my NB/HT to 2.9GHz, bus to 240MHz (no additional volts) and leave the CPU at 3.5GHz my temps jump to 40'c CPU and 45'C on voltage cores.


From what I hear, a good CPU clock speed, and north bridge bump will be faster then just a high CPU clock, but produces more heat.


----------



## Bleek

Well after 30 minutes gaming I maxed out at 48'c running 4GHz 1.4v.

That's with 3GHZ NB/HT too.

I reckon there's plenty more headroom.


----------



## Bleek

4.264GHz @ 1.4v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2333237


----------



## Bleek

Going for max clock runs now.

4.44GHz @ 1.51v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2333242


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Going for max clock runs now.
> 4.44GHz @ 1.51v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2333242


Run a cinebench on that Bleek. Great job!


----------



## nextuszerodmd

3.7 ghz at 1.26vcore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2333484


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nextuszerodmd*
> 
> 3.7 ghz at 1.26vcore
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2333484


how are your temps, next? i see your mobo is limiting your oc.


----------



## 2thAche

Picking up a 960T tonight at Microcenter, going to throw it on the M4A79XTD Evo (currently unlocked [email protected], in sig below) and unlock/overclock.

Anything I need to know about these to save me some time?

I'm assuming to OC the same way I did the B55. What's the typical VCore range for these? Stock is 1.375, right? Max is 1.5-ish?


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Picking up a 960T tonight at Microcenter, going to throw it on the M4A79XTD Evo (currently unlocked [email protected], in sig below) and unlock/overclock.
> Anything I need to know about these to save me some time?
> I'm assuming to OC the same way I did the B55. What's the typical VCore range for these? Stock is 1.375, right? Max is 1.5-ish?


Stock is 1.25v or 1.35v (can't remember), max is 1.55v. Although I wouldn't push it higher than 1.46v (my chip doesn't like it).


----------



## nextuszerodmd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> how are your temps, next? i see your mobo is limiting your oc.


idle around 32C, prime 95 at around 42C and gaming at around 38C using a coolermaster tx-3

i know the mobo is crappy, but i'm happy. i was on a tight budget. $100 out the door for mobo + cpu (when the cpu was selling for $124 on newegg and mobo for $60) is a freaking steal.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nextuszerodmd*
> 
> idle around 32C, prime 95 at around 42C and gaming at around 38C using a coolermaster tx-3
> i know the mobo is crappy, but i'm happy. i was on a tight budget. $100 out the door for mobo + cpu (when the cpu was selling for $124 on newegg and mobo for $60) is a freaking steal.


Man, if only my CPU could handle your voltages at 4GHz, but nope, the 4th core gets unstable when I down the voltages like that.

Come to think of it.... I COULD unlock the cores, and lock #4, and another one, and leave a good one that's usually locked, unlocked.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Since i just got this chip and i am new to Overclocking, i still havent gotten very high in the OC.

User Name: ghostsniper084
CPU: Amd phenom II x 4 960t
24/7 OC: 3.7 Ghz @ 1.425 V
Max OC: 3.7 Ghz @ 1.425
Unlockable: x6 stable at stock (havent OC yet on x6)

I'm still learning how to mess with bios, and my OC has only been done by Upping the multiplier. havent messed with FSB yet. I have upped the NB Freq to 2600 and checking to see if its stable. I do want mine to reach 4.0, but i get worried when i go above stock voltage (which is 1.425V).
Is it better to have a high multiplier and low FSB or a Higher FSB and lower multiplier??


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> Stock is 1.25v or 1.35v (can't remember), max is 1.55v. Although I wouldn't push it higher than 1.46v (my chip doesn't like it).


is there any reason why my chip doesnt run well when i undervolt to 1.2 or 1.3V ??? i have mine on stock, but stock is 1.425. Ive tried lowering it, but it always BSOD when i get to the 5-8 hour range in Prime95. And thats cuz i only have it at around 3.7.
When i go to 3.9 on stock it seems to BSOD also in the same time frame (~5-8 hours)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> is there any reason why my chip doesnt run well when i undervolt to 1.2 or 1.3V ??? i have mine on stock, but stock is 1.425. Ive tried lowering it, but it always BSOD when i get to the 5-8 hour range in Prime95. And thats cuz i only have it at around 3.7.
> When i go to 3.9 on stock it seems to BSOD also in the same time frame (~5-8 hours)


use this guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

when you raise your nb (cpu/nb), did you raise the voltage as well?

what were your temps?

what test did you conduct (blend, etc)?

and where was it failing (small fft, large fft)?

i'm going on an errand, so will be back to check.


----------



## mat459

Hi guys. Im new to the forum and to overclocking. This is my first build actually, and its not 100% complete due to my limited resources.

User Name: mat459
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 960T
24/7 OC: x6 @ 3.5 Ghz @ 1.39 V
Max OC: x6 @ 3.5 Ghz @ 1.39 V
Unlockable: x6 stable in Prime95 for 8 hrs @ 3.5 Ghz

My temps are 32º idle and 47º on Prime95. I just installed the Hyper 212 Evo, so I've only just started playing with OCing. I got this OC just by using the ASUS auto tuning then changing the DRAM timings and NB voltage manually. This is my rig:

NZXT Tempest 410
ASUS M5A97
Phenom II x4 960T
XFX PRO550W PSU
1 GB EVGA GTX 460 @ 825/1950
CM Hyper 212 Evo
2 x 4 GB G.Skill Ripjaws X Series DDR3 1866
500 GB WD Blue

Any tips or tricks would be helpful.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Newegg has more 960Ts in stock if anyone is interested.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103995


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> use this guide . . .
> official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys
> when you raise your nb (cpu/nb), did you raise the voltage as well?
> what were your temps?
> what test did you conduct (blend, etc)?
> and where was it failing (small fft, large fft)?
> i'm going on an errand, so will be back to check.


I did raise cpu/nb voltage (1.3-1.35 if im not mistaken),
temps:
CPU: ~40-44 (load)
Core: ~28-29 (load)

when i tried 3.9GHz w/ CPUVoltage: 1.425 .... w/o upping the NB ... i used small ffts on prime95, didnt last very long about 30 mins.
on 3.7 i ran small fft (before i had raised NB) and blend test (after i raised NB freq), both of those are stable, or very close to.
1st run @ 3.7: had temps stated above, ran for 26 hours
2nd run @3.7 w/ NB: 2600 HTlink: 2600 :: i ran blend test for 16 hours no problem .... similiar temps as stated above
I read i should keep HTtlink at between 2000-2400 ...i put it inbetween and im running another stress test right now.
(after lowering HTlink i did notice an improvement in speed of programs loading at startup.)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> I did raise cpu/nb voltage (1.3-1.35 if im not mistaken),
> temps:
> CPU: ~40-44 (load)
> Core: ~28-29 (load)
> when i tried 3.9GHz w/ CPUVoltage: 1.425 .... w/o upping the NB ... i used small ffts on prime95, didnt last very long about 30 mins.
> on 3.7 i ran small fft (before i had raised NB) and blend test (after i raised NB freq), both of those are stable, or very close to.
> 1st run @ 3.7: had temps stated above, ran for 26 hours
> 2nd run @3.7 w/ NB: 2600 HTlink: 2600 :: i ran blend test for 16 hours no problem .... similiar temps as stated above
> I read i should keep HTtlink at between 2000-2400 ...i put it inbetween and im running another stress test right now.
> (after lowering HTlink i did notice an improvement in speed of programs loading at startup.)


i am not familiar with gigabyte mobos but my cpu/nb @ 2600 MHz needed 1.37v. i suggest turning off the following:

C1E, Cool and Quiet, Turbo, Hyperthreading.

for 4GHz and below you can re-enable C&Q after stability test, then do a retest. and yes, keep HT at 2000MHz.

btw, is your bios up-to-date?

EDIT: i fixed the link for the guide to oc'ing our chip. and here is info on prime95

http://www.playtool.com/pages/prime95/prime95.html

i just use blend and only for 4GHz as a hex.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i am not familiar with gigabyte mobos but my cpu/nb @ 2600 MHz needed 1.37v. i suggest turning off the following:
> C1E, Cool and Quiet, Turbo, Hyperthreading.
> for 4GHz and below you can re-enable C&Q after stability test, then do a retest. and yes, keep HT at 2000MHz.
> btw, is your bios up-to-date?
> EDIT: i fixed the link for the guide to oc'ing our chip. and here is info on prime95
> http://www.playtool.com/pages/prime95/prime95.html
> i just use blend and only for 4GHz as a hex.


i have all those features turned off (C1e, c&q, etc) ...ill lower the HT link back to 2000, but i probably will test to see the difference between 2000, 2200, and 2400 as ive read in other posts that it gives a slight bump in performance, but any higher than that and it is detrimental to performance. I have not updated my bios since i bought my mobo (gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3) i believe im running the bios F4 .....im not sure how the whole flashing of bios and stuff works, so i havent messed with it thats why. I havent researched it yet thats all, but its on my to-do list.

thanks for that link though for prime95. im learning a lot of things that i didnt now about the program.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> i have all those features turned off (C1e, c&q, etc) ...ill lower the HT link back to 2000, but i probably will test to see the difference between 2000, 2200, and 2400 as ive read in other posts that it gives a slight bump in performance, but any higher than that and it is detrimental to performance. I have not updated my bios since i bought my mobo (gigabyte ga-990fxa-ud3) i believe im running the bios F4 .....im not sure how the whole flashing of bios and stuff works, so i havent messed with it thats why. I havent researched it yet thats all, but its on my to-do list.
> thanks for that link though for prime95. im learning a lot of things that i didnt now about the program.


according to this site you need a F6 (if that is your mobo). verify it.

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3891#


----------



## Bleek

If anyone is thinking of getting a new motherboard I can wholeheartedly recommend the Asus Sabbertooth 990FX, it's been a dream to overclock on!

I literally bumped the NB/HT to 3GHz, no extra volts, and had no stability issues in doing so.

My current 24/7 clock is 4GHz on just 1.39v, all six cores, an hours on benching and I hit 50'C, idle is around 33'c. Awesome!


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BjaminNYC*
> 
> User Name: BjaminNYC
> CPU: 960t / 1600t
> 24/7 OC: 3,900 MHZ x6 @ 1.375v
> Max OC: 4,219 MHZ x6 @ 1.49v
> Unlockable: x6
> Fist post, just joined because of how impressed I am with this chip. It won't stop letting me push it further.
> I picked up the CPU, ram, motherboard, power supply, and case at my local Micro Center all on sale for $185 with tax about 3 weeks ago. I've since installed a TX3 cooler, which was <$20. I figured overclocking would be limited by virtually every budget component I've purchased, wow was I wrong this chip rocks. I've crossed the 7.3 mark in Cinebench 11.5 and know I've still got some headroom to push further.
> I'm holding off on trying for x6 @ 4.4+ GHZ until my OCZ Agility 3 Series 120G, and two additional 120mm fans show up next week. Temps at 4.2GHZ are approaching 60 @100%. No reason to burn this gem up, I can wait for the extra air flow. Push/pull with the TX3 will probably be on the agenda in a few weeks.
> I must have gotten really lucky with this CPU because there is now way with this config I should be rockin' such a fast machine.
> Phenom 960t/1605t ($90)- Gigabyte 78LMT-SP2 ($10) - Value Ram DDR3 1333 8GB ($30)
> Congrats to everyone who got their hands on the 960t, absolutely the best value in the PC market without question.


Just want to know what are the temps you get after unlocking and an OC to 3.9 Ghz @1.37 as I can unlock @stock but have not gone to higher G's as coretemp or any other temp monitoring software does not show me core temps. I like the 4.2 G's @1.49v I need 1.55 even to reach 4.1 G's.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> If anyone is thinking of getting a new motherboard I can wholeheartedly recommend the Asus Sabbertooth 990FX, it's been a dream to overclock on!
> I literally bumped the NB/HT to 3GHz, no extra volts, and had no stability issues in doing so.
> My current 24/7 clock is 4GHz on just 1.39v, all six cores, an hours on benching and I hit 50'C, idle is around 33'c. Awesome!


i kept on preaching to others not to invest on old tech - now you got me thinking i might be wrong even though i am so content with my 880.

i'll look for a used one. i hate you, btw.


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> is there any reason why my chip doesnt run well when i undervolt to 1.2 or 1.3V ??? i have mine on stock, but stock is 1.425. Ive tried lowering it, but it always BSOD when i get to the 5-8 hour range in Prime95. And thats cuz i only have it at around 3.7.
> When i go to 3.9 on stock it seems to BSOD also in the same time frame (~5-8 hours)


Sounds like you have the turbo option turned on. It makes the "stock" voltage show up as 1.425v. Shut it off, it's useless if overclocked and just complicates things.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> If anyone is thinking of getting a new motherboard I can wholeheartedly recommend the Asus Sabbertooth 990FX, it's been a dream to overclock on!
> I literally bumped the NB/HT to 3GHz, no extra volts, and had no stability issues in doing so.
> My current 24/7 clock is 4GHz on just 1.39v, all six cores, an hours on benching and I hit 50'C, idle is around 33'c. Awesome!


i have 970A-UD3 and mu load temp ar 35







and NB is 3,2 ghz 1.375V CPU 4ghz 1.42V and this mobo is good too!


----------



## Bleek

Different mobo will show different temps as they measure them differently, my old MSI told me my idle was 22'c and load mid 30'c... I didn't believe!


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i kept on preaching to others not to invest on old tech - now you got me thinking i might be wrong even though i am so content with my 880.
> i'll look for a used one. i hate you, btw.












To be honest if my MSI AM2+ didn't die I would have kept it, doubt overclocking to this level so quickly would have been as easy though!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest if my MSI AM2+ didn't die I would have kept it, doubt overclocking to this level so quickly would have been as easy though!


good thing it did not take the chip with it. even if it did . . . i guess it won't hurt much coz it only cost approx. $100. but seriously, good job!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Different mobo will show different temps as they measure them differently, my old MSI told me my idle was 22'c and load mid 30'c... I didn't believe!


I think them all good! I have hyper 212 EVO and 960T is good! I love this mobo!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Different mobo will show different temps as they measure them differently, my old MSI told me my idle was 22'c and load mid 30'c... I didn't believe!


and CPU core temp shows by CPU self not mobo!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> I think them all good! I have hyper 212 EVO and 960T is good! I love this mobo!


you still have lots of 960Ts there?


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Sounds like you have the turbo option turned on. It makes the "stock" voltage show up as 1.425v. Shut it off, it's useless if overclocked and just complicates things.


yea you are right. I thought ihad turned off all that noise buti had just disabled a few features. So i disabled all those features and my voltage all of a sudden was showing 1.35V...i bumped back up to 1.4V and set the CPU to 3.9ghz... 8 hours of prime and it still stable so














. but now i feel i shouldve just gone straight to 4.0 and started to see if stable....oh well ill do that when i get home from work.


----------



## skyline_king88

hey i am thinkinga bout get one of these or a fx 6100 not sure depends on [email protected] points as gaming will be around same and better if 6960t unlocks.

but what i am asking is if anyone knows what the ppd is from these @ x4 and @ x6. +rep for help


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> hey i am thinkinga bout get one of these or a fx 6100 not sure depends on [email protected] points as gaming will be around same and better if 6960t unlocks.
> but what i am asking is if anyone knows what the ppd is from these @ x4 and @ x6. +rep for help


not sure what ppd stands for...dont take rep from me though lol...but i can tell you that those fx chips are no good.. everwhere i read said they were not worth the price, and the 960t was like a million times better for the price at least. I hear more problems from people with the fx chips. the 960 it has a high chance of unlocking to a hex core, of penta-core. Mine unlocked to x6, but i keep mine at x4 because i know none of the apps or games i use will even utilize all four cores let alone six. But the fact that i can change to a hex core in the future is promising. Its also an awesome overclocking chip (at 3.9 right now from 3.0, and ive read of pepole who get it up to 4.3ghz) . But if it was between a 960t and an fx6100, then i say the 960t hands down. i dont regret my purchase thats for sure.
also the 960t is a thuban, which, as of now, is a better chip than the bulldozer line AND its only 124 on newegg. Read the reviews there too, it'll make you want to buy it on the spot.

as for ppd. quick search popped this link:
http://www.overclock.net/t/591976/folding-home-cpu-ppd-database/0_20

let me know if it helps.

[edit] BTW sweet rig, how did your 955 die?


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you still have lots of 960Ts there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you still have lots of 960Ts there?


now are less! but still can get some! i think to get 1 new!
















mybe can do 6 cores


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> hey i am thinkinga bout get one of these or a fx 6100 not sure depends on [email protected] points as gaming will be around same and better if 6960t unlocks.
> but what i am asking is if anyone knows what the ppd is from these @ x4 and @ x6. +rep for help


sky,

BMG, the folding editor, has a 960T but i am not sure if he uses it for folding. you can pm him. i think you know that intel is preferred for folding. i guess for everything else as well.


----------



## MisterPoppyPhD

I got a 960T. 6 stable cores, I usually stick to four though so I can overclock with stock cooling. I usually stick at 3.5ghz and highest temp I got with a full load was 42 after playing a few hours of games. It usually idles around 30-34 though.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterPoppyPhD*
> 
> I got a 960T. 6 stable cores, I usually stick to four though so I can overclock with stock cooling. I usually stick at 3.5ghz and highest temp I got with a full load was 42 after playing a few hours of games. It usually idles around 30-34 though.


why not get a cheap aftermarket cooler like hyper212 that goes for like 20 bucks at compusa.com ... you would be able to OC higher. at 3.5 you are really only going 100mhz faster than if you just left it at stock with turbo boost on. Unless thats where you like it then you know no problem. But if you want to boost it up to 4.0, after market cooler should help you. that stock cooler is a piece of crap. i have temps between 43-45C under load with my cooler.


----------



## BjaminNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Just want to know what are the temps you get after unlocking and an OC to 3.9 Ghz @1.37 as I can unlock @stock but have not gone to higher G's as coretemp or any other temp monitoring software does not show me core temps. I like the 4.2 G's @1.49v I need 1.55 even to reach 4.1 G's.


I've actually seen my temps increased quite a bit the last two week, so I've had to back everything down a bit. Two weeks ago 3.9GHZ @ 1.39v was in the mid to high 40's @ 100% for any length of time. These past couple of days high 50's. I initially thought there may be an airflow or paste issue, but then it occurred to me it's significantly warmer in the North East. My ambient temps are probably 10 degrees higher on average, gotta' fight the temptation of turning the AC on full time. Last year my June power bill for a two bedroom apartment was $505. My cooler isn't the greatest so I'm happy keeping my full time OC 3.65Ghz @ 1.35v, which hovers around 42-45 degrees.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BjaminNYC*
> 
> I've actually seen my temps increased quite a bit the last two week, so I've had to back everything down a bit. Two weeks ago 3.9GHZ @ 1.39v was in the mid to high 40's @ 100% for any length of time. These past couple of days high 50's. I initially thought there may be an airflow or paste issue, but then it occurred to me it's significantly warmer in the North East. My ambient temps are probably 10 degrees higher on average, gotta' fight the temptation of turning the AC on full time. Last year my June power bill for a two bedroom apartment was $505. My cooler isn't the greatest so I'm happy keeping my full time OC 3.65Ghz @ 1.35v, which hovers around 42-45 degrees.


20$ solution: Hyper212+ (unless you already have something better) I hope the same thing doesn't happen to me cuz im around 44-45 with [email protected] 1.4V. My CPU fan can spin up to 3700RPM (but its loud as hell), but i only keep it running at constant 1990RPM when under load and keeps decent temps.
Slightly more expensive solution: water cooling, and then you can OC all you want lol. maybe not all you want but you know what i mean.
ALSO you might want to make sure that your motherboard is good for OC. I hope its not a 3+1 phase or 4+1 phase, for ive been reading that boards that dont have a high enough phase power could blow out your MOBO.
read this article http://www.overclock.net/a/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-high-tdp-processors
I believe if you scroll down there is also a list of boards that have high potential of VRM failure. i might have seen your board on there, so that could be the reason why your temps did not stay constant. 3.9Ghz may have been to much of an OC for it as well.


----------



## kalvin37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> but what i am asking is if anyone knows what the ppd is from these @ x4 and @ x6. +rep for help


[email protected] = 15k ppd
NB frequency doesn't have a lot of influence

[email protected] = 8-9k, might not be accurate cuz I only tested it for like 10 mins.


----------



## joeyck

Hey my CPU just got in and I unlocked it just now by hitting one button on my asus board (number 4)


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> not sure what ppd stands for...dont take rep from me though lol...but i can tell you that those fx chips are no good.. everwhere i read said they were not worth the price, and the 960t was like a million times better for the price at least. I hear more problems from people with the fx chips. the 960 it has a high chance of unlocking to a hex core, of penta-core. Mine unlocked to x6, but i keep mine at x4 because i know none of the apps or games i use will even utilize all four cores let alone six. But the fact that i can change to a hex core in the future is promising. Its also an awesome overclocking chip (at 3.9 right now from 3.0, and ive read of pepole who get it up to 4.3ghz) . But if it was between a 960t and an fx6100, then i say the 960t hands down. i dont regret my purchase thats for sure.
> also the 960t is a thuban, which, as of now, is a better chip than the bulldozer line AND its only 124 on newegg. Read the reviews there too, it'll make you want to buy it on the spot.
> as for ppd. quick search popped this link:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/591976/folding-home-cpu-ppd-database/0_20
> let me know if it helps.
> [edit] BTW sweet rig, how did your 955 die?


thanks i just oreder 960t be here monday / tuesday be nice if it unlock to x6 no hopes tho and after reading up on the fx it is really only a 3 core with ht..

yes ppd is for folding and i thank for help on that.

955 blow when h100 stop working and it had a couple bent pins so amd would not cover it.


----------



## joeyck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> thanks i just oreder 960t be here monday / tuesday be nice if it unlock to x6 no hopes tho and after reading up on the fx it is really only a 3 core with ht..
> yes ppd is for folding and i thank for help on that.
> 955 blow when h100 stop working and it had a couple bent pins so amd would not cover it.


you'll enjoy the 960T really nice CPU!!!


----------



## 2thAche

I started working today with a 960T (took out the unlocked B55 I had) and so far so good. Specs are below in "WORK1" rig (unlocked and overclocked).

Unlocked to X6 and runs OCCT at 4.0GHz/1.41V (BIOS) *but* it's throttling to 1600MHz here and there. Cooling is H5O push/pull.

Are the X6 CPUs really this hot? Maybe an H100? I have a Mugen 2 I could throw on there with push/pull.

Full load, OCCT 6 cores/4.0GHz:



Throttling to 1600 when it hits 54C:



it goes back to 4.0 when the temp goes down to ~52C and the test goes on.

So the question is, spend more on cooling, or move back to X4 and see how far it can push past 4.0?


----------



## 2thAche

Another question: Any use to the Turbo Core feature for OC?


----------



## kalvin37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> I started working today with a 960T (took out the unlocked B55 I had) and so far so good. Specs are below in "WORK1" rig (unlocked and overclocked).
> Unlocked to X6 and runs OCCT at 4.0GHz/1.41V (BIOS) *but* it's throttling to 1600MHz here and there.


What's the motherboard that you're using?
Under-clock might be a sign of motherboard VRM overheating instead of CPU.


----------



## 2thAche

M4A79XTD Evo. 8+2.

It throttles exactly as Everest shows core temp over 54C, then it bumps back up when it goes down to 51.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> M4A79XTD Evo. 8+2.
> It throttles exactly as Everest shows core temp over 54C, then it bumps back up when it goes down to 51.


2, i think that is how asus designed their mobos. i added a dedicated 80mm fan to cool the NB and VRAMs on mine.

depending on what you gonna use your rig, i would suggest going back to quad and get a higher oc.

EDIT: they call it Throttling Mode Support (System will automatically speed down while CPU is overheat). my sig suffered this with the 212 and might have been fixed with my Scyth.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i added a dedicated 80mm fan to cool the NB and VRAMs on mine.
> .


could you post the pics of the fan on the NB and VRM ?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> could you post the pics of the fan on the NB and VRM ?


it is not directly on top of them but sucking air from the front of the case blowing towards them. using after market cooling eliminates the cooling effect stock cooler provides the vrm, so any add'l fan may help. the gpu blocks the air coming from the 120mm fan installed in the front case (bottom).

ghetto but works. it is seating on top of the dvd drive as shown . . .(sorry for the crappy image)


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it is not directly on top of them but sucking air from the front of the case blowing towards them. using after market cooling eliminates the cooling effect stock cooler provides the vrm, so any add'l fan may help. the gpu blocks the air coming from the 120mm fan installed in the front case (bottom).
> ghetto but works. it is seating on top of the dvd drive as shown . . .(sorry for the crappy image)


NP about the image. I have the same config 1 120 pull on the back of the case , 2 120 on the top in pull on top of the case, 2 120 on left side panel push and 1 120 front panel in push. I have four small 80 mm fans which I plan on throwing them at the mosfets and the NB. my VRM HSF are not yet ready due to a lot cutting but should be ready by next weekend.

is that small fan with a Heatsink ?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Another question: Any use to the Turbo Core feature for OC?


if it works, but i recommend using the BIOS or UEFI for o'cing disabling C&Q, C1E, HT, Turbo, and Turbo V (if present).


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 2, i think that is how asus designed their mobos. i added a dedicated 80mm fan to cool the NB and VRAMs on mine.
> depending on what you gonna use your rig, i would suggest going back to quad and get a higher oc.
> EDIT: they call it Throttling Mode Support (System will automatically speed down while CPU is overheat). my sig suffered this with the 212 and might have been fixed with my Scyth.


I'll try a small fan on those heatsinks, but right now it's in a HAF 922 with a 20CM fan blowing directly at the mobo. I've been Priming for a few hours, there is alot of hot air coming off that H5O and it throttles here and there. I need to go to Microcenter today so I may get a H100 or tower cooler, I think it's temp throttling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> if it works, but i recommend using the BIOS or UEFI for o'cing disabling C&Q, C1E, HT, Turbo, and Turbo V (if present).


Tried OC with Turbo core, if I set the normal mutli to 15x and the turbo to 20x, it will run 4.0GHz if only a few cores are active, but with all 6 active it only does 3.0GHz. Not like intel's version, too bad.

Right now I'm using 17.5x multiple, 229FSB, CnQ enabled and it's been stable through benches and stress tests, I just have the throttling issue. Idles at 900-something and 1.18V, pretty damn nice OC if I can get the throttling issue solved.

Going to apply some cooling and see if I can get this baby square!!


----------



## hotrod717

I just installed my new Asus Sabertooth 990FX and am seeing some good improvements on my overclocks. My Asrock 890Fx was decent, but this thing is taking it to a new level. With the Asrock i couldnt get past 1828mhz. between 3 sets of ram and couldn't push much past 1800mhz cpu-nb. I now Can get my ram to 2100mhz+ and over 3000mhz cpu-nb. My temps are staying consistently lower as well. At first the bios was annoying, but as i work with it more I'm liking it and appreciating the features. I only ended up paying about $25 more for this mobo than the Asrock. Guess it goes to show spending a little more can get you a lot more in terms of performance. Here are some preliminary oc's. And remember this mobo is only rated at 1866mhz when using an AM3+ chip. The latest bios (1102) did add some kind of support for 1090t and 1100t chips.(?)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I just installed my new Asus Sabertooth 990FX and am seeing some good improvements on my overclocks. My Asrock 890Fx was decent, but this thing is taking it to a new level. With the Asrock i couldnt get past 1828mhz. between 3 sets of ram and couldn't push much past 1800mhz cpu-nb. I now Can get my ram to 2100mhz+ and over 3000mhz cpu-nb. My temps are staying consistently lower as well. At first the bios was annoying, but as i work with it more I'm liking it and appreciating the features. I only ended up paying about $25 more for this mobo than the Asrock. Guess it goes to show spending a little more can get you a lot more in terms of performance. Here are some preliminary oc's. And remember this mobo is only rated at 1866mhz when using an AM3+ chip. The latest bios (1102) did add some kind of support for 1090t and 1100t chips.(?)


hot, i like to see some super pi runs, if you don't mind. looking good.


----------



## 2thAche

Good news! I put a small chipset fan I had from an older ASUS board on the MOSFET heatsink, and now running 20 minutes into OCCT with no throttling! + rep to those who suggested it. Here's the fan, it's from a Striker Extreme I think, fit right on there:



No throttling at 4.0/1.4V/OCCT so far. It hits 55C now and stays there stable.



So, definitely not going back to quad now. Going to see how far it will go as an X6, what is the max temp I should accept?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Good news! I put a small chipset fan I had from an older ASUS board on the MOSFET heatsink, and now running 20 minutes into OCCT with no throttling! + rep to those who suggested it. Here's the fan, it's from a Striker Extreme I think, fit right on there:
> 
> No throttling at 4.0/1.4V/OCCT so far. It hits 55C now and stays there stable.
> 
> So, definitely not going back to quad now. Going to see how far it will go as an X6, what is the max temp I should accept?


Looking good! no more than 1.5v would be safe - preferrably 1.45V. just remember, whatever performance you get out of this rig - DO NOT - compare it to your sig. lol.

edit: might be too early to celebrate.


----------



## 2thAche

Finished OCCT:



You can see it idles at 916MHz/1.2V. Pretty nice for a 24/7, which is what it will be at work. Had AIDA logging throughout, no throttling.

Going to run Prime95 Blend for a some hours while I'm out, see how that goes. If all good, I'll push for 4.2-4.3? I guess we'll see.

Yea as far as performance, Vantage CPU tests it's not that much better than the stock 2500K in my HTPC







but who cares, how cool is an unlocked $89 CPU running 6 cores at 1.4V!!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Finished OCCT:
> 
> You can see it idles at 916MHz/1.2V. Pretty nice for a 24/7, which is what it will be at work. Had AIDA logging throughout, no throttling.
> Going to run Prime95 Blend for a some hours while I'm out, see how that goes. If all good, I'll push for 4.2-4.3? I guess we'll see.
> Yea as far as performance, Vantage CPU tests it's not that much better than the stock 2500K in my HTPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but who cares, how cool is an unlocked $89 CPU running 6 cores at 1.4V!!


wow, congratulations. here is my vantage at 4GHz . . .

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3757954


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> hot, i like to see some super pi runs, if you don't mind. looking good.


Sure will when i get the chance. I'm going to give the samsungs some time in the saddle. So far this mobo has been great. one thing i did notice is, some of my standard overclocks at higher mem speeds arent as stable. Adding in higher mem freq. definately adds a twist. I do have a sandra bandwith shot. 

!st run.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wow, congratulations. here is my vantage at 4GHz . . .
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3757954


Nice. I'll run the full test I get back and see where I'm at. Here is a run of just the CPU tests, 3-run loop yesterday but that was before I had the fan on the VRM:

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4036790

I don't think it throttled during those tests yesterday.


----------



## fixierideuk

User Name:fixierideuk
CPU:960t
24/7 OC:3.8 1.46
Max OC:4.0 1.7 (Yeah I know really high I lowered the clock speed)
Unlockable:X4


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fixierideuk*
> 
> User Name:fixierideuk
> CPU:960t
> 24/7 OC:3.8 1.46
> Max OC:4.0 1.7 (Yeah I know really high I lowered the clock speed)
> Unlockable:X4


4.0 @1.7 could be due to the mobo. I am planning throwing away the 880gm-d2h in the dustbin and getting myself a m5a97, never will touch gigabyte mobos.


----------



## 2thAche

Had to add another notch of VCore to get p95 Blend stable, kept crashing at ~1hr and I thought it must be NB/RAM settings. Nope, just VCore. After that it went 8hrs no prob overnight.



I'll do some more work tonight. Gotta pay the bills....


----------



## Xylene

Are you running large-fft's? If not I'd re-test with that setting.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Had to add another notch of VCore to get p95 Blend stable, kept crashing at ~1hr and I thought it must be NB/RAM settings. Nope, just VCore. After that it went 8hrs no prob overnight.
> 
> I'll do some more work tonight. Gotta pay the bills....


exactly like mine - same freq and vcore. i only primed 4GHz as a hex.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> 4.0 @1.7 could be due to the mobo. I am planning throwing away the 880gm-d2h in the dustbin and getting myself a m5a97, never will touch gigabyte mobos.


iron, read your new thread. do not be concerned of the core temps when unlocked, so long as the cpu (socket) temp stays below 62C. the core temps for sure are much lower (3-5C approx). look at 2thAche's temps during Prime. it is all good:thumb:


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Are you running large-fft's? If not I'd re-test with that setting.


I've never had large FFT fail after passing OCCT and P95 Blend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> exactly like mine - same freq and vcore. i only primed 4GHz as a hex.


I'm going to set 1.5V tonight and see what I have max-bootable for X4 and X6, just to know where this chip stands. Then you can add me to the list







. Then some benching. I may do some work at 4.2 as X6, but if it makes too much heat for the H5O I'll leave it at 4.0 24/7 as X6 unless in the future I find an H100 on sale.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Zosma CPU Club Members List : HERP DERP

how to get in that list?







there are only some chosen one


----------



## Serker24

After setting things up, This is my most stable OC... all 6 unlocked and running GREAT! I know I could get her higher by tweaking on settings. This is on air with a with a 212+


----------



## BjaminNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> 20$ solution: Hyper212+ (unless you already have something better) I hope the same thing doesn't happen to me cuz im around 44-45 with [email protected] 1.4V. My CPU fan can spin up to 3700RPM (but its loud as hell), but i only keep it running at constant 1990RPM when under load and keeps decent temps.
> Slightly more expensive solution: water cooling, and then you can OC all you want lol. maybe not all you want but you know what i mean.
> ALSO you might want to make sure that your motherboard is good for OC. I hope its not a 3+1 phase or 4+1 phase, for ive been reading that boards that dont have a high enough phase power could blow out your MOBO.
> read this article http://www.overclock.net/a/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-high-tdp-processors
> I believe if you scroll down there is also a list of boards that have high potential of VRM failure. i might have seen your board on there, so that could be the reason why your temps did not stay constant. 3.9Ghz may have been to much of an OC for it as well.


This MB is basically trash, 4+1 phase, and no SATA III support. However, it was free with the rebate.

The problem I'm running into is either save a bit of cash and go AM3 or future proof with Am3+. I can't find any definitive information about Piledriver's socket. I have no desire to buy Bulldozer, therefor if Piledriver isn't AM3+ why should't I just go with an AM3 board. I've seen several AM3 boards with SATA III, 8+1 Phase, and crosfrire support around the $75 mark, AM+3 with the same features is closer to $100. 25$ one way or the other isn't a big deal but it buys another 8GB of DDR3.

Any suggestions on a motherboard upgrade will be greatly appreciate.


----------



## Serker24

I'd like to be added to the list... here is an overview of what I'm running stable... 

All 6 unlocked and clocked. Prime95 for 48hrs with no problems.


----------



## Serker24

For Sure get a 8+1 phase board and a Hyper212+ at the least... Then you can push it and be cool.


----------



## Serker24

VRM cooling is an issue... Keep a close eye on that with many board choices.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> Zosma CPU Club Members List : HERP DERP
> how to get in that list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are only some chosen one


you have to be good-looking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BjaminNYC*
> 
> This MB is basically trash, 4+1 phase, and no SATA III support. However, it was free with the rebate.
> The problem I'm running into is either save a bit of cash and go AM3 or future proof with Am3+. I can't find any definitive information about Piledriver's socket. I have no desire to buy Bulldozer, therefor if Piledriver isn't AM3+ why should't I just go with an AM3 board. I've seen several AM3 boards with SATA III, 8+1 Phase, and crosfrire support around the $75 mark, AM+3 with the same features is closer to $100. 25$ one way or the other isn't a big deal but it buys another 8GB of DDR3.
> Any suggestions on a motherboard upgrade will be greatly appreciate.


you might be interested . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1246185/asus-crosshair-iv-formula

http://www.overclock.net/t/1231749/1055t-civf-mem-case-price-dropped


----------



## kalvin37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> I'd like to be added to the list... here is an overview of what I'm running stable...
> All 6 unlocked and clocked. Prime95 for 48hrs with no problems.


Very good chip. Lucky you:thumb:


----------



## skyline_king88

well i got the 960t today dont belive it will unlock tried setting vcore to 1.4 and 1.45 and would not boot but i am running same clocks as my 955 with 20c lower temps and 1.5 so far will keep lowering down from 1.55 on 955be.
anyone got tips how i might try to unlock on crosshair v or it just wont. not worried for $130 alot faster then the athlon ii x2 2500 i was running..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2342710


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> well i got the 960t today dont belive it will unlock tried setting vcore to 1.4 and 1.45 and would not boot but i am running same clocks as my 955 with 20c lower temps and 1.5 so far will keep lowering down from 1.55 on 955be.
> anyone got tips how i might try to unlock on crosshair v or it just wont. not worried for $130 alot faster then the athlon ii x2 2500 i was running..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2342710


You can try updating your BIOS, if it still doesn't unlock then it just can't. Try disabling each core to see which ones are unstable.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i kept on preaching to others not to invest on old tech - now you got me thinking i might be wrong even though i am so content with my 880.
> i'll look for a used one. i hate you, btw.


http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=CROSSHAIRV-FORM-BO-R&cat=MBB

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=M4A79XTD-EVO-PB-R&cat=MBB

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SABERTOOTH-990FX-PB-R&cat=MBB

^Any of these is better than an 880 chipset board









So's my 890GX (Which is 1 notch older)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=CROSSHAIRV-FORM-BO-R&cat=MBB
> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=M4A79XTD-EVO-PB-R&cat=MBB
> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=SABERTOOTH-990FX-PB-R&cat=MBB
> ^Any of these is better than an 880 chipset board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So's my 890GX (Which is 1 notch older)


thanks, man. i found these . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1246185/asus-crosshair-iv-formula

http://www.overclock.net/t/1231749/1055t-civf-mem-case-price-dropped

and recommended them to Benjamin.


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> You can try updating your BIOS, if it still doesn't unlock then it just can't. Try disabling each core to see which ones are unstable.


ok will try to update.. what you mean disable core it only shows 4 not 6 as where i see some ppl ahve 6 cores in bios and they just arent stable. does it mean mine were cut not disabled


----------



## truckerguy

the 2 other cores are thier and the best way to find out if you can use them is turn back all over clocking back to stock and then turn on the other 2 cores in your bios and see if it will boot up


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> ok will try to update.. what you mean disable core it only shows 4 not 6 as where i see some ppl ahve 6 cores in bios and they just arent stable. does it mean mine were cut not disabled


most that do show x6 are the lucky ones, of course not all of them are always stable. Usually in BIOS you should be able to unlock cores, or enable cores or something along the lines of that. When you reboot and start get into BIOS again, in the same area where you unlocked there should show 6 cores instead of just 4.
at least thats how it is with my gigabyte 990fxa


----------



## DJKraft

I'm totally new here, I did not try OC yet, actually not even build together..
Looking foward to see y'all

have a good one every1

User Name: DJKraft
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: Update soon
Max OC: Update soon
Unlockable: Update soon


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> most that do show x6 are the lucky ones, of course not all of them are always stable. Usually in BIOS you should be able to unlock cores, or enable cores or something along the lines of that. When you reboot and start get into BIOS again, in the same area where you unlocked there should show 6 cores instead of just 4.
> at least thats how it is with my gigabyte 990fxa


ok i think i am one the unlucky one wont show more then 4 cores in bios. but this is a great chip i can do 4430 stable so far @ 4300 @ 1.525 still trying to lower vcore.. plus not going over 40 on core withc is great when 955be went to 60 core maybe over sometimes not sure tmep prob was messed up on it the core temp was always more then cpu temp.
got nb to 2900 no problem @ 1.25 cpu-nb.

only thing i dont get is this chip has 1600 imc but on my 955be and athlon ii x2 i could get this ram to 1500mhz or little more but on this chip it do like anything much over stock?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> ok i think i am one the unlucky one wont show more then 4 cores in bios. but this is a great chip i can do 4430 stable so far @ 4300 @ 1.525 still trying to lower vcore.. plus not going over 40 on core withc is great when 955be went to 60 core maybe over sometimes not sure tmep prob was messed up on it the core temp was always more then cpu temp.
> got nb to 2900 no problem @ 1.25 cpu-nb.
> only thing i dont get is this chip has 1600 imc but on my 955be and athlon ii x2 i could get this ram to 1500mhz or little more but on this chip it do like anything much over stock?


use this guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

if you feel that it is an upgrade from your old chip, then i would not think you are unlucky. you should get 4.4GHz stable with your hardware. is your h100 sucking air in from the outside or the other way around?

read the guide. and make sure you turn off acc or unlock feature if not in use (in your case - it should).


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Hey all, I'm probably about to order another 960T soon. My grandmothers old AM2+ system needs an upgrade so I'm going to drop my cpu in her motherboard and see if the motherboard supports it. If it ends up liking the chip then I will be ordering another one, whichever chip unlocks x6 will stay in my rig and the x4 will stay in hers. She will be going from an old Athlon x1 to a Phenom x4, I think she'll be thrilled with the performance boost as she doesn't think her computer can be any faster and I can't build her a new system as the OS change would confuse her really bad.

Will update if it unlocks or not, if and when I get it.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Hey all, I'm probably about to order another 960T soon. My grandmothers old AM2+ system needs an upgrade so I'm going to drop my cpu in her motherboard and see if the motherboard supports it. If it ends up liking the chip then I will be ordering another one, whichever chip unlocks x6 will stay in my rig and the x4 will stay in hers. She will be going from an old Athlon x1 to a Phenom x4, I think she'll be thrilled with the performance boost as she doesn't think her computer can be any faster and I can't build her a new system as the OS change would confuse her really bad.
> Will update if it unlocks or not, if and when I get it.


cool but before you put that chip make sure her mobo's bios is up-to-date.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Hey all, I'm probably about to order another 960T soon. My grandmothers old AM2+ system needs an upgrade so I'm going to drop my cpu in her motherboard and see if the motherboard supports it. If it ends up liking the chip then I will be ordering another one, whichever chip unlocks x6 will stay in my rig and the x4 will stay in hers. She will be going from an old Athlon x1 to a Phenom x4, I think she'll be thrilled with the performance boost as she doesn't think her computer can be any faster and I can't build her a new system as the OS change would confuse her really bad.
> Will update if it unlocks or not, if and when I get it.


you might want to look up your MOBO before you do. I dont think most old am2+ systems can support am3 chips, which is what the 960T is. And even if you could i wouldnt recommend it since you most likely wont be able to OC (imagince your grandma with a 4.0ghz cpu







). If that mobo is the one that came with the computer when she first got it, then it definatly wont be able to. DO NOT try to force the chip into the slot if its not the right one, which im pretty sure you know. but i would recommend spending a little cash on a new mobo. (i think ive seen some pretty decent ones for like 80-100$)

Use Cpu-id to find out the model and make of your mobo, and then you can find specs if you really want to make sure if the new chip will work or not


----------



## truckerguy

Im not sure if this Promo code will work for you but if it dose the 960T is 109.99

EMCYTZT1492


----------



## truckerguy

thats for New Egg


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> you might want to look up your MOBO before you do. I dont think most old am2+ systems can support am3 chips, which is what the 960T is. And even if you could i wouldnt recommend it since you most likely wont be able to OC (imagince your grandma with a 4.0ghz cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). If that mobo is the one that came with the computer when she first got it, then it definatly wont be able to. DO NOT try to force the chip into the slot if its not the right one, which im pretty sure you know. but i would recommend spending a little cash on a new mobo. (i think ive seen some pretty decent ones for like 80-100$)
> Use Cpu-id to find out the model and make of your mobo, and then you can find specs if you really want to make sure if the new chip will work or not


I know all these procedures.









I lol'd at "DO NOT try to force the chip into the slot" I have been building computers for over 10 years now, I do believe I know not to force them by now. and as I said earlier the option for swapping motherboards is not an option for her as she does not want an OS change or a reinstall as any large scale changes will frighten her. She's 80 years old, computers already confuse her as it is.

I have a AM3 motherboard, AMD 925 x4, WD Caviar Blue 500GB, and an unused copy of windows that we bought specifically for this task but she doesn't want to go through with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> thats for New Egg


Thanks I will try that when I order.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I know all these procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd at "DO NOT try to force the chip into the slot" I have been building computers for over 10 years now, I do believe I know not to force them by now. and as I said earlier the option for swapping motherboards is not an option for her as she does not want an OS change or a reinstall as any large scale changes will frighten her. She's 80 years old, computers already confuse her as it is.


ah my bad.. .yes i kinda realized that after the i posted. Saw your profile and saw your no noob. i was going to say something but you beat me to it.
do you thnk she would notice the MOBO swap? I thought as long as the OS is installed on the HDD you dont have to reinstall even with MOBO swap, so she really wouldnt notice a change...correct me if im wrong though.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> ah my bad.. .yes i kinda realized that after the i posted. Saw your profile and saw your no noob. i was going to say something but you beat me to it.
> do you thnk she would notice the MOBO swap? I thought as long as the OS is installed on the HDD you dont have to reinstall even with MOBO swap, so she really wouldnt notice a change...correct me if im wrong though.


Nope, Bottom line is that if you swap motherboards you have to reinstall your OS. The only way to keep your old OS is if you replace the motherboard with the same model motherboard (EX: motherboard failure) or if you clone and replace the HDD. I am about to test my Current CPU in that motherboard as I can't find an up to date compatibility sheet anywhere, and it never hurts to try.

As for the post earlier, it's K man it's overclock.net. We try to help people whenever we can. You had no Idea that I built my entire families line of computers.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> ah my bad.. .yes i kinda realized that after the i posted. Saw your profile and saw your no noob. i was going to say something but you beat me to it.
> do you thnk she would notice the MOBO swap? I thought as long as the OS is installed on the HDD you dont have to reinstall even with MOBO swap, so she really wouldnt notice a change...correct me if im wrong though.


The chipset may work,but all the other drivers would probably make it unbootable. It's a gamble.

Guys I just came across this article again, it's fairly old, but it puts temps and voltage into perspective for us Thuban overclockers.
http://hwbot.org/news/hwbot_research_lab_amd_thuban_voltage_and_temperature_scaling


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> ok i think i am one the unlucky one wont show more then 4 cores in bios. but this is a great chip i can do 4430 stable so far @ 4300 @ 1.525 still trying to lower vcore.. plus not going over 40 on core withc is great when 955be went to 60 core maybe over sometimes not sure tmep prob was messed up on it the core temp was always more then cpu temp.
> got nb to 2900 no problem @ 1.25 cpu-nb.
> only thing i dont get is this chip has 1600 imc but on my 955be and athlon ii x2 i could get this ram to 1500mhz or little more but on this chip it do like anything much over stock?


Did you update your BIOS? Your mobo won't really know what that 960T is if you have an older BIOS. And my M4A79XTD Evo didn't have alot of the features (turbo core wasn't in my existing BIOS at all).

I have been busy with upgrades at the office all week, but hopefully I find the max clocks tonight and get added to the list. I ran X4 no prob at 4.2GHz/1.41V, so I'm kinda wondering what the max stable X4 will be.

So right now X6 is stable at 4.0/1.41V with CnQ enabled. What kind of clocks would you all want to get 24/7 out of X4 to make it worthwhile? I could push it as X6 with higher voltage but it's going to get too hot, and I'm not ready to dump $100 on an H100. Or should I? lol







I will be going to Microcenter for a monitor mount and HDMI cables soon.....3 H100s in stock.....


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> I know all these procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd at "DO NOT try to force the chip into the slot" I have been building computers for over 10 years now, I do believe I know not to force them by now. and as I said earlier the option for swapping motherboards is not an option for her as she does not want an OS change or a reinstall as any large scale changes will frighten her. She's 80 years old, computers already confuse her as it is.
> I have a AM3 motherboard, AMD 925 x4, WD Caviar Blue 500GB, and an unused copy of windows that we bought specifically for this task but she doesn't want to go through with it.
> Thanks I will try that when I order.


Is that why this 3000+ Venice won't go into my AM2 board even with a rubber mallet? Damn it all!!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you have to be good-looking.
> you might be interested . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1246185/asus-crosshair-iv-formula
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1231749/1055t-civf-mem-case-price-dropped










lol

i have better score then some of tham


----------



## InsideJob

User Name: InsideJob
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 960T Black Edition
24/7 OC: 3.88 ghz @ 1.43v. FSB 210mhz multipier 18.5
Max OC: 4.2 ghz @ 1.47v with a multiplier of 21 on standard 200mhz bus speed.
Unlockable: .... As far as I can tell it is not







I have purchased this cpu very recently which as far as I can tell gives it a higher chance of having those 2 cores completely disabled by manufacturer.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Well, the 960T is not compatible with her motherboard so I am just going to be forced to build her a new computer. :/


----------



## InsideJob

Hey guys, Ive been trying all different settings the past few days. Im just wondering if my MOBO might be holding me back at all. http://www.msi.com/product/mb/970A-G46.html#/?div=Overview
Also, I am using a Hyper 212evo in push pull. I seem to get max load temps of around 58 with the max stable overclocks I get.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Well, the 960T is not compatible with her motherboard so I am just going to be forced to build her a new computer. :/


well at least your grandma should have a pretty kick ass comp with a sweet cpu after your done


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Is that why this 3000+ Venice won't go into my AM2 board even with a rubber mallet? Damn it all!!


you might have it backwards









(jk of course)


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> well at least your grandma should have a pretty kick ass comp with a sweet cpu after your done


She has no Idea how fast computers can be, shes used to slow ass computers.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> i have better score then some of tham


it does not matter if you have 5GHz - if you are ugly - no way.

seriously, the op has not checked back in since Jan of this year. we can ask a moderator if we can take over. would you be willing to take the job?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> She has no Idea how fast computers can be, shes used to slow ass computers.


you are not building her an i7 3960K system are you?


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it does not matter if you have 5GHz - if you are ugly - no way.
> seriously, the op has not checked back in since Jan of this year. we can ask a moderator if we can take over. would you be willing to take the job?
> you are not building her an i7 3960K system are you?


Lol no...Id be stealing that if I ordered it for her.


----------



## 2thAche

Add me in!!

User Name: 2thAche
CPU: 960T
24/7 OC: [email protected] 4.0/1.42 CnQ enabled
Max OC: X4 at 1.5V: 4.5GHz
Max OC: X6 at 1.5V: 4.4GHz
Unlockable: X6

P95 loading 8+ hrs:



X4 max validation at 1.5V:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345472



X6 max validation at 1.5V:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345464



So here's how it went:

I set 1.5VCore, 1.35V CPU-NB, baseclock to 200 and just used mutliplier with RAM at 1600 stock 7-8-7-24 2T.

X6: 4.4GHz booted to windows, totally useable to browse etc. 4.5GHz windows starting but BSOD before desktop. 4.6 POSTed but then blackscreen on Win start.
X4: 4.5GHz booted to windows, again completely useable to open/close apps, hit the web. 4.6 BSOD while loading windows.

So my next thing to play with will be trying 4.1 or 4.2 TurboCore at the same 1.42VCore. Since it's stable as an X4 at 4.2/1.41, it should hold up since turbocore only works with a few cores loaded. I'll let you know how that goes. If I get an H100 in the future, maybe a 24/7 X6 OC at 1.5VCore.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Add me in!!
> User Name: 2thAche
> CPU: 960T
> 24/7 OC: [email protected] 4.0/1.42 CnQ enabled
> Max OC: X4 at 1.5V: 4.5GHz
> Max OC: X6 at 1.5V: 4.4GHz
> Unlockable: X6
> P95 loading 8+ hrs:
> 
> X4 max validation at 1.5V:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345472
> 
> X6 max validation at 1.5V:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345464
> 
> So here's how it went:
> I set 1.5VCore, 1.35V CPU-NB, baseclock to 200 and just used mutliplier with RAM at 1600 stock 7-8-7-24 2T.
> X6: 4.4GHz booted to windows, totally useable to browse etc. 4.5GHz windows starting but BSOD before desktop. 4.6 POSTed but then blackscreen on Win start.
> X4: 4.5GHz booted to windows, again completely useable to open/close apps, hit the web. 4.6 BSOD while loading windows.
> So my next thing to play with will be trying 4.1 or 4.2 TurboCore at the same 1.42VCore. Since it's stable as an X4 at 4.2/1.41, it should hold up since turbocore only works with a few cores loaded. I'll let you know how that goes. If I get an H100 in the future, maybe a 24/7 X6 OC at 1.5VCore.


Seems you got a really amazing chip. I may just wave some money your way. Jk

I wish I could have gotten an amazing chip like yours. Mine must have taken an arrow to the knee.


----------



## 2thAche

Thanks man. It was an impulse buy at Microcenter, I was looking for a compatible Phenom II for another mobo at work, and this was the only Phenom II they had at my store, sale price $89. I had heard about them so I grabbed it thinking it had to be better than the B55 @4.0/1.5V I was using on this machine.

I'm pretty happy with it, I have really good luck with Microcenter CPUs. The 4.3GHz Q9550 is from there, two unlocked 555 BE (one OC'd to 4.0), one 555 BE stable as X3, and this 960T.

The 3930K I have came from NewEgg, and IMO it needs more VCore than I hoped for. Shoulda got it at Microcenter.


----------



## 2thAche

3dMark06 21,468 with hacked GTX260 SLI:

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16623034

Vantage 17,018 with same:

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4045752


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Thanks man. It was an impulse buy at Microcenter, I was looking for a compatible Phenom II for another mobo at work, and this was the only Phenom II they had at my store, sale price $89. I had heard about them so I grabbed it thinking it had to be better than the B55 @4.0/1.5V I was using on this machine.
> I'm pretty happy with it, I have really good luck with Microcenter CPUs. The 4.3GHz Q9550 is from there, two unlocked 555 BE (one OC'd to 4.0), one 555 BE stable as X3, and this 960T.
> The 3930K I have came from NewEgg, and IMO it needs more VCore than I hoped for. Shoulda got it at Microcenter.


I used to own a B55 last year in my first serious rig, That processor is still my favorite CPU from AMD because of it's stability and amazing OC ability at low Vcore. In too many ways the 960T is just like the 555. I guess that's why I love this chip so much. When I had my 555 I had it paired with an Asus M4A785TD-V EVO and they just worked flawlessly together. Unfortunately when I got my Asus Sabertooth last September it wouldn't unlock on that board so I had to put it back into the old motherboard where it was destined to be and bought a 925 which I held onto until I got my 960T.

On a side note the B55 @ 4.2Ghz kicks the 925s arse so hard.


----------



## Bleek

I've been tweaking my vcore down slightly but remaining at 4GHz.

I'm currently stable x6 4GHz at 'just' 1.38v.

Best stable was x6 4.52GHz 1.51v.

Suicide (bootable) overclock a whopping x6 4.76GHz 1.55v on air.









I'm wondering if anyone tweaks these to work with Cool n' Quiet because 4GHz at idle seems excessive?


----------



## 2thAche

Mine is CnQ enabled, in fact all my AMD OCs are CnQ enabled, (and the intel ones are EIST enabled):

Load:


Idle:


I just finalized the OC and enabled it, with this chip it didn't need further tweaks. My B55 needed more VCore.

If you're having problem with crashes at idle/low CPU use, you could try disabling LLC and increasing VCore (so your idle VCore is higher and your load stays the same) or just bumping VCore. Unfortunately you can't tweak this like you can with newer intel chips that allow for different "levels" of LLC.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> 3dMark06 21,468 with hacked GTX260 SLI:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16623034
> Vantage 17,018 with same:
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4045752


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Mine is CnQ enabled, in fact all my AMD OCs are CnQ enabled, (and the intel ones are EIST enabled):
> Load:
> 
> Idle:
> 
> I just finalized the OC and enabled it, with this chip it didn't need further tweaks. My B55 needed more VCore.
> If you're having problem with crashes at idle/low CPU use, you could try disabling LLC and increasing VCore (so your idle VCore is higher and your load stays the same) or just bumping VCore. Unfortunately you can't tweak this like you can with newer intel chips that allow for different "levels" of LLC.


2, if you get a chance, run a cinebench at 4 or higher, thanks.

yes, C&Q works for me, too, but not higher clocks - over 4.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> I've been tweaking my vcore down slightly but remaining at 4GHz.
> I'm currently stable x6 4GHz at 'just' 1.38v.
> Best stable was x6 4.52GHz 1.51v.
> Suicide (bootable) overclock a whopping x6 4.76GHz 1.55v on air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone tweaks these to work with Cool n' Quiet because 4GHz at idle seems excessive?


mine failed at 1.38 and have to be raised to 1.4v.


----------



## Aniket

Anybody has a 960t for sale that successfully unlocks?
I want 5core stable(no need for 6cores)
My 960t failed to unlock.
Pm me if anyone interested.
Also what's the method of paying(paypal isn't available in India)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket*
> 
> Anybody has a 960t for sale that successfully unlocks?
> I want 5core stable(no need for 6cores)
> My 960t failed to unlock.
> Pm me if anyone interested.
> Also what's the method of paying(paypal isn't available in India)


ironmaiden has one that unlocks. He is from there. You should see him here in the amd forum. Pm him.


----------



## Bleek

I always ignored CnQ because I thought it created stability issues on overclocked CPU's, shall I just turn it ON in the BIOS and see how I go?

My current system idles around 148W which is HUNGRY!









Load is an acceptable ~300W though.


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> mine failed at 1.38 and have to be raised to 1.4v.


Currently working away at 1.37v.

I reckon if I try and game at that it'll crash to desktop but we'll see.

It's happy at 1.38v anyway and that's pretty low for 4GHz, every other voltage is as stock too.


----------



## joeyck

Do you guys have any guide on how to overclock the 1605T? I have it at

3.4Ghz with no voltage tweak, but I am withdrawn from Overclocking because I have no temperature readings on the CPU in HW monitor. Any suggestions?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyck*
> 
> Do you guys have any guide on how to overclock the 1605T? I have it at
> 3.4Ghz with no voltage tweak, but I am withdrawn from Overclocking because I have no temperature readings on the CPU in HW monitor. Any suggestions?


use this guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

with regard to temp, always go by cpu temp. it is always higher than core temps (not shown when chip is unlocked). check this out . . .



that stock hex. so long as the cpu temp stays below 62C - you're good. 55C is better.


----------



## Bleek

My 960T at x6 4GHz idles at 34'c, load is 50'c.

So when I get time to enable and play with Cool n' Quiet I should easily drop in to the 20's at idle. Cool chip, literally!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it does not matter if you have 5GHz - if you are ugly - no way.
> seriously, the op has not checked back in since Jan of this year. we can ask a moderator if we can take over. would you be willing to take the job?
> you are not building her an i7 3960K system are you?


but then why you is in that list?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> but then why you is in that list?




need i say more? go pm moderator if you are willing to take over.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 2, if you get a chance, run a cinebench at 4 or higher, thanks.
> yes, C&Q works for me, too, but not higher clocks - over 4.


Cinebench:



I can try running it at 4.4. It will probably complete.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Cinebench:
> 
> I can try running it at 4.4. It will probably complete.


cool. thanks, man. at 4.4 you should get 7.75. have yet to see an 8. you might be the first.









let's challenge Bleek.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 
> need i say more? go pm moderator if you are willing to take over.


good joke


----------



## Aniket

I got a 960t that unlocked to 5cores(stable) on asus m4a89gtd pro but when I put that chip in my friend's asus crosshairV formula it unlocked to 5cores but extremely unstable,not even bench stable.
What can be the issue? Can anyone fix it?


----------



## toothman

Results from overclocking and unlocking are never guaranteed to be the same between different motherboards. Your best chance on the crosshairV is to set it back to default settings then to try unlocking it again.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket*
> 
> I got a 960t that unlocked to 5cores(stable) on asus m4a89gtd pro but when I put that chip in my friend's asus crosshairV formula it unlocked to 5cores but extremely unstable,not even bench stable.
> What can be the issue? Can anyone fix it?


Like toothman said, set BIOS defaults (Do this before flashing BIOS), then update BIOS to the latest version and see if you have any better luck after that.


----------



## InsideJob

Hey there, just showing my current stable settings. Gunna tweak more but I am happy with this for now. Also updating my bios and going to try unlocking again as I have had no success for either of the 2 potential cores yet.


----------



## hotrod717

Starting to get some good results with new sabertooth. This chip still amazes me after 5 months.



Her's some pi rd09-


----------



## hotrod717

And Sandra Bandwidth-


----------



## truckerguy

@Hotrod isnt the Sabertooth the best board you ever had?


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> @Hotrod isnt the Sabertooth the best board you ever had?


I've got one and YES, easily.


----------



## Bleek

Cinebench at 4GHz, a pretty solid score:


----------



## crash01

Very nice cpu, I have one (now







) for bench and is very good.
I can do easly tests at x5 cores and x6 cores, if can help someone my batch is:

batch 9Y69303K10023

Im on "liquid cooling" (on h50 modded, for now







) and im around 4400mhz









@hotrod, spi1M please?








I have close one @ 15.688 (cpu @ 4400 and ram 1333C5), im curious to see at 3800 how much time u have to wait, thx


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Hey there, just showing my current stable settings. Gunna tweak more but I am happy with this for now. Also updating my bios and going to try unlocking again as I have had no success for either of the 2 potential cores yet.


InsideJob, use this guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Very nice cpu, I have one (now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for bench and is very good.
> I can do easly tests at x5 cores and x6 cores, if can help someone my batch is:
> batch 9Y69303K10023
> Im on "liquid cooling" (on h50 modded, for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and im around 4400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hotrod, spi1M please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have close one @ 15.688 (cpu @ 4400 and ram 1333C5), im curious to see at 3800 how much time u have to wait, thx


^this hotrod and thanks. 1M and 32M Quad, Hex or both. Your choice.

Ciao bello, crash. use your highest quad clock to run 1M and compare to your highest hex if you have time. thanks.


----------



## InsideJob

Just curious why you suggested I use that guide? Only reason I ask is because thats the exact page I used when getting to these current settings. Wondering if you noticed something that doesnt seem right maybe?


----------



## crash01

Honestly, i have done always spi 1M and 32M in dual core with all cpu (sandybridge, thumban, etc), spi uses only one cores, so









Ciao ;D


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Just curious why you suggested I use that guide? Only reason I ask is because thats the exact page I used when getting to these current settings. Wondering if you noticed something that doesnt seem right maybe?


nothing wrong really other than your vcore is a bit high. you said you want to tweak your oc, so i suggested that guide not knowing you are already using it. that cooler can easily take you to 4GHz. do you mind showing settings on the following?

cpu/nb
cpu/nb voltage
dram
dram voltage
cpu llc
cpu/nb llc
C1E
C&Q
HT
Turbo

you have 2 fans with the evo?


----------



## InsideJob

cpu/nb - 2310mhz
cpu/nb voltage - 1.259
dram - 1399mhz
dram voltage - 1.521
cpu llc - unsure
cpu/nb llc - unsure
C1E - disabled
C&Q - disabled
HT - 2000
Turbo - disabled

< look at my pic, CM 212evo


----------



## listen to remix

I'm working on my overclock right now. It's unlocked as an X6 at 4.1GHz (1.5V). This was a quick multiplier overclock (20.5x200). It's been stable for an hour.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> cpu/nb - 2310mhz
> cpu/nb voltage - 1.259
> dram - 1399mhz
> dram voltage - 1.521
> cpu llc - unsure
> cpu/nb llc - unsure
> C1E - disabled
> C&Q - disabled
> HT - 2000
> Turbo - disabled
> < look at my pic, CM 212evo


sorry, what i meant by HT was/is Hyperthreading.

IF you want, you can try these settings for 4GHz. . . .

CPU Ratio: 20
BLCK/FSB: 200
CPU Vcore: 1.4v -1.42v
CPU/NB: 2600
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.35 - 1.37v
HT Link:2000
HT Link Voltage: 1.25v
DRAM: same or default
DRAM Voltage: same or default

Again, disable C1E, C&Q, Hyperthreading, Turbo


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> I'm working on my overclock right now. It's unlocked as an X6 at 4.1GHz (1.5V). This was a quick multiplier overclock (20.5x200). It's been stable for an hour.


looking good. lower vcore if you can.


----------



## InsideJob

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343412

I have a profile of these settings, cant remember how long I ran prime on these for though.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343412
> I have a profile of these settings, cant remember how long I ran prime on these for though.


i would check first how high the temps will go with those settings using 5 runs of Linx with max settings. do not let it go over 62C. if it pass, then Prime it using blend about 90% of Ram usage.

you can also set your ram freq and timing prior to Prime. it is up to you. here have a read . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/933649/northbridge-speed-and-low-ram-timing-significance-on-amd-platforms


----------



## InsideJob

alright, and can i get your advice if I would get any better temps for my VRM area if I adjusted my cooler the 90 degrees to flow over it?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> looking good. lower vcore if you can.


HWMonitor actually says 1.45V. I'll try to lower the voltages later tonight but I'm going to run prime for 6 hours and see if it's stable at 1.5V first. But since it's a X6, I think 1.5V is pretty darn good already


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> alright, and can i get your advice if I would get any better temps for my VRM area if I adjusted my cooler the 90 degrees to flow over it?


i was wondering why you have it installed like so. it should help, but really, if you find room for another even a 120mm for a more silent system - do so.

hey, i do not want to sound like an expert here. make sure you use the el gappo's guide for fine tuning. you can't go wrong.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> HWMonitor actually says 1.45V. I'll try to lower the voltages later tonight but I'm going to run prime for 6 hours and see if it's stable at 1.5V first. But since it's a X6, I think 1.5V is pretty darn good already


same here. got mine set to 1.42 and it shows 1.44v. you are right, 1.5 foir a hex is good. not ideal. the lower the vcore the better the temp, the better the oc.


----------



## InsideJob

I figured theoretically with thermal dynamics, heat rises. So I encouraged the flow of the case as more vertical as moving the fan that was in the mount on my HDD bay to the bottom mount and having the cooler installed vertically rather then horizontally as most do. I shall probably try out the 212 horizontal, as I may also try putting my cpu in my room mates ASUS mobo and see if the 2 potential cores unlock. I have had no luck what-so-ever on my MSI mobo. If so, Im going to try and get a new mobo asap.


----------



## InsideJob

What are the exact steps I need to follow to unlock this baby?

Keep in mind this MSI board has the new graphic click bios. I've noticed some of the settings other people have I have not noticed or found to be named something different on my bios. Such as SVM mode.


----------



## FromUndaChz

User Name: FromUndaChz
CPU: 960T
24/7 OC: 4.133GHz @ 1.452v
Max OC: 4.250GHz @ 1.475v
Unlockable: No


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> What are the exact steps I need to follow to unlock this baby?
> Keep in mind this MSI board has the new graphic click bios. I've noticed some of the settings other people have I have not noticed or found to be named something different on my bios. Such as SVM mode.


Read the sticky about overclocking. It should tell you everything you need to know and more.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> alright, and can i get your advice if I would get any better temps for my VRM area if I adjusted my cooler the 90 degrees to flow over it?


I had to put a fan on my VRM heatsink or I was getting throttling at full load as an X6.

I saw in your previous post you're running ram a bit over 1333, what is it rated for?


----------



## InsideJob

It runs stock at 1333, yet it is rated for 1600 by corsair. I am going to restart the process of my overclock and take my time. I currently have stability issues at 1600


----------



## rdr09

i just re-ran cinebench at my current clock . . .


----------



## InsideJob

I suppose I was wrong, double checked and it's only rated for 1333. So I am going to keep it there at stock voltages. I am also going to stability test my current settings, I have no FSB increase strictly CPU multiplier. My CPU-NB a slight overclock to 2600 at 1.3v.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I suppose I was wrong, double checked and it's only rated for 1333. So I am going to keep it there at stock voltages. I am also going to stability test my current settings, I have no FSB increase strictly CPU multiplier. My CPU-NB a slight overclock to 2600 at 1.3v.


IsideJob, please quote the person you are responding to like so ^.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> IsideJob, please quote the person you are responding to like so ^.


like so? haha


----------



## InsideJob

This is what I'm currently booted in at and am going to prime test.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I suppose I was wrong, double checked and it's only rated for 1333. So I am going to keep it there at stock voltages. I am also going to stability test my current settings, I have no FSB increase strictly CPU multiplier. My CPU-NB a slight overclock to 2600 at 1.3v.


You should finalize your CPU OC before you touch CPU-NB. 2600 isn't slight, it's enough to cause all kinds of crashes. You should test CPU-NB at stock CPU clocks or after your CPU is finished and stable.


----------



## dm22

My cpu temps get hotter when i run LinX
so i run LinX instead of prime95

960T @ 4.0ghz @ 1.425v in bios
Asus M5A97 motherboard
Using Antec H20 620 liquid cooling
2x Scythe Kaze 2000rpm(110 cfm/38dBa) push/pull configuration.

hwmonitor results after LinX passed 20 runs:

CPU Vcore:
Lowest : 1.39v
Max : 1.42v

cpu temp
idle : 33C
linX : 52C

core temp
idle : 17C
linX : 25C

my cpu vs core temp has a difference of 15C on idle, and 27C while on LinX

need advice..very concerned about the big temperature gap


----------



## listen to remix

Woo hoo, so my 4.1 GHz X6 has been stable for 12 hours. I wonder how well it overclocks as an X4.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> You should finalize your CPU OC before you touch CPU-NB. 2600 isn't slight, it's enough to cause all kinds of crashes. You should test CPU-NB at stock CPU clocks or after your CPU is finished and stable.


Sounds good. I will see how far my temps will let me go with the multiplier sable and then tweak it from the stock 2000.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> You should finalize your CPU OC before you touch CPU-NB. 2600 isn't slight, it's enough to cause all kinds of crashes. You should test CPU-NB at stock CPU clocks or after your CPU is finished and stable.


i agree. one at a time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dm22*
> 
> My cpu temps get hotter when i run LinX
> so i run LinX instead of prime95
> 960T @ 4.0ghz @ 1.425v in bios
> Asus M5A97 motherboard
> Using Antec H20 620 liquid cooling
> 2x Scythe Kaze 2000rpm(110 cfm/38dBa) push/pull configuration.
> hwmonitor results after LinX passed 20 runs:
> CPU Vcore:
> Lowest : 1.39v
> Max : 1.42v
> cpu temp
> idle : 33C
> linX : 52C
> core temp
> idle : 17C
> linX : 25C
> my cpu vs core temp has a difference of 15C on idle, and 27C while on LinX
> need advice..very concerned about the big temperature gap


have a read . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/573232/core-temps-lower-than-cpu-temp

way i understand it is the cores are directly in contact with the cpu cooler thus the lower temp. you're chip is fine. use Prime if you want to check for stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> Woo hoo, so my 4.1 GHz X6 has been stable for 12 hours. I wonder how well it overclocks as an X4.


great! what are your temps?


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Sounds good. I will see how far my temps will let me go with the multiplier sable and then tweak it from the stock 2000.


Vantage CPU test is a quick and dirty test for CPU-NB stability. Run just the two CPU tests, change it to loop 3 times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> Woo hoo, so my 4.1 GHz X6 has been stable for 12 hours. I wonder how well it overclocks as an X4.


Temps? 4.0 is all my H5O can handle as an X6.


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> HWMonitor actually says 1.45V. I'll try to lower the voltages later tonight but I'm going to run prime for 6 hours and see if it's stable at 1.5V first. But since it's a X6, I think 1.5V is pretty darn good already


I think you're running high volts to be honest, mine does x6 4GHx at 1.38v.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> I think you're running high volts to be honest, mine does x6 4GHx at 1.38v.


Bleek, you left out one important information - your type of cooling. ha!


----------



## ironmaiden

all overclocking will not be similar, e.g. I can pull 4.2 @1.52v when truckerguy told me to use fsb, so after this i can pull 4.2 at a lower voltage, others may not be able or others may. the sweet spot for the 960T locked is 3.8 / 4.0 Geez . safe voltage would around max 1.55v anything above that rather think about liquid cooling. all systems vary. unlocked don't never tried to OC it due to no core temp readings.


----------



## Bleek

Here's a weird one, I turned Cool n' Quiet ON in the BIOS and when idle the system doesn't drop from 4GHz. Any ideas?


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Bleek, you left out one important information - your type of cooling. ha!


Antec P280 case is helping, 2 silent fans on top, 1 on rear and 2 in the front.

A 5 year old OCZ Vendetta cools the CPU.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Here's a weird one, I turned Cool n' Quiet ON in the BIOS and when idle the system doesn't drop from 4GHz. Any ideas?


wuts your power option in windows? should be Balance.


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wuts your power option in windows? should be Balance.


Thanks, that sorted it - I'm a complete newb when it comes to Cool n' Quiet.

Drops to 999MHz now - however still remains at 1.38-1.39v?


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Thanks, that sorted it - I'm a complete newb when it comes to Cool n' Quiet.
> Drops to 999MHz now - however still remains at 1.38-1.39v?


when you OC turn OFF CnQ.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> all overclocking will not be similar, e.g. I can pull 4.2 @1.52v when truckerguy told me to use fsb, so after this i can pull 4.2 at a lower voltage, others may not be able or others may. the sweet spot for the 960T locked is 3.8 / 4.0 Geez . safe voltage would around max 1.55v anything above that rather think about liquid cooling. all systems vary. unlocked don't never tried to OC it due to no core temp readings.


i beg to differ. oc even unlocked with our chip is TOTALLY SAFE. just go by the cpu temp, which is always higher than the core temps. keep the cpu under 62C or lower for best results.

i've been preaching this to you for the nth time. and C&Q works even overclocked. mine work up to 4GHz unlocked. i'll try at higher settings..


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i beg to differ. oc even unlocked with our chip is TOTALLY SAFE. just go by the cpu temp, which is always higher than the core temps. keep the cpu under 62C or lower for best results.
> i've been preaching this to you for the nth time. and C&Q works even overclocked. mine work up to 4GHz unlocked. i'll try at higher settings..


it maybe totally safe OC an unlocked chip but that again is a personal choice.

you may have preached me N number of times , I never said that CnQ will cause problems during OC , Cool and Quiet works during idle mode reducing your clock rates. Once you have achieved the stable clocks then you can enable CnQ.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> it maybe totally safe OC an unlocked chip but that again is a personal choice.
> you may have preached me N number of times , I never said that CnQ will cause problems during OC , Cool and Quiet works during idle mode reducing your clock rates. Once you have achieved the stable clocks then you can enable CnQ.


i was referring to that it is safe to oc even an unlocked zosma. core temps are always lower than cpu temp. if cpu temp stays well below 62C, nothing will break. and even if the cpu breaks - it is only $100 approx.









yes, C&Q can be re-enabled after a stable oc. i've seen some set their oc with it enabled. even C1E and HT.

just fly, iron.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i was referring to that it is safe to oc even an unlocked zosma. core temps are always lower than cpu temp. if cpu temp stays well below 62C, nothing will break. and even if the cpu breaks - it is only $100 approx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, C&Q can be re-enabled after a stable oc. i've seen some set their oc with it enabled. even C1E and HT.
> just fly, iron.


haha ok np.

yeah flying is fun


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> haha ok np.
> yeah flying is fun


crashing ain't. so much harder than HAWKX.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> crashing ain't. so much harder than HAWKX.


what is harder ? HAWKX is not a sim its just a plain arcade type game.

why you crashing ? you crashing in FSX ?


----------



## Bleek

I was under the impression CnQ lowered the voltage as well?

A drop from 4GHz to 1GHz saves less than 10 watts at idle (measured from the wall).


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> I was under the impression CnQ lowered the voltage as well?
> A drop from 4GHz to 1GHz saves less than 10 watts at idle (measured from the wall).


of course it does drop voltage.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> what is harder ? HAWKX is not a sim its just a plain arcade type game.
> why you crashing ? you crashing in FSX ?


i know. i'm using the keyboard.









do you mind showing your current settings for your zosma whenever you get a chance?

CPU
CPU vcore
CPU/NB
CPU/NB vcore
HT Link
HTLlink vcore
DRAM
DRAM vcore
LLC (if available)


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i know. i'm using the keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you mind showing your current settings for your zosma whenever you get a chance?
> CPU
> CPU vcore
> CPU/NB
> CPU/NB vcore
> HT Link
> HTLlink vcore
> DRAM
> DRAM vcore
> LLC (if available)


get a joystick like the Logitech attack 3 would not cost more than $20-25.

check my thread "cooling motherboard/nb" I posted a snapshot of HWmonitor and CPU-Z.

CPU 960T @4.2 @1.52v

I let alone NB and CPU/NB as did not notice any performance increase.

truckerguy told me to use FSB so I guess the 4.2 @1.52 was achieved by that , well don't ask me if its stable as I have not run any tests but I have tried FSX and no issues.

HT would be around 1800 / DRAM would be at 1541 something not sure as not @home right now but will be in a couple of hours once get off work as i started work late today.
DRAM Vcore default / LLC default.


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> of course it does drop voltage.


You say that but cpuz and Asus monitoring tell me otherwise!


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> You say that but cpuz and Asus monitoring tell me otherwise!


they maybe showing you @what speed you are clocked and at what voltage probably they are not real time stuff.

But CnQ will drop clock rates and voltage.

Try HWMonitor


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> they maybe showing you @what speed you are clocked and at what voltage probably they are not real time stuff.
> But CnQ will drop clock rates and voltage.
> Try HWMonitor


Nope.










I'm wondering if the Asus Sabbertooth BIOS is overriding CnQ?

I might as well have it turned off!


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> what is harder ? HAWKX is not a sim its just a plain arcade type game.
> why you crashing ? you crashing in FSX ?


Or battlefield 3









What cooling are you using on your Zosma??


----------



## dm22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the Asus Sabbertooth BIOS is overriding CnQ?
> I might as well have it turned off!


I have the exact same situation !!

CnQ works to reduce the multiplier down to 4x,
but the voltages remain high

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i agree. one at a time.
> have a read . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/573232/core-temps-lower-than-cpu-temp
> way i understand it is the cores are directly in contact with the cpu cooler thus the lower temp. you're chip is fine. use Prime if you want to check for stability.
> great! what are your temps?


i know core temps are supposed to be lower than cpu temps..
but my temp differnce is 27C between the cpu and core temps..isn't that a bit high?

also when i LinX the cpu for 20x passes..
my cpu hits 62C, while the core remains 27C??!?!?!?
this is 4.2ghz quad running at 1.481v in bios


----------



## listen to remix

*User Name:* Listen to Remix
*CPU:* AMD X4 960T Zosma
*24/7 OC:* Stock
*Max OC:* X6 4100MHz @ 1.47V
*Unlockable:* Yes


----------



## Aniket

I've unlocked all six cores but no bench is running,in wprime its showing cheat detected.Also having graphics problem when unlocked,does this mean my unlocked cores aren't stable?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket*
> 
> I've unlocked all six cores but no bench is running,in wprime its showing cheat detected.Also having graphics problem when unlocked,does this mean my unlocked cores aren't stable?


When unlocked, the CPU needs higher voltage, so raise the CPU and CPU/NB voltages a lil bit.


----------



## Schmuckley

I nominate rdr09 for OP of this thread :







:


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I nominate rdr09 for OP of this thread :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I'll second that


----------



## kd5151

What motherboard are you guys using or recommend to unlock and overclock this CPU. I was looking at Gigabyte because of the 8+2 power phase.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> What motherboard are you guys using or recommend to unlock and overclock this CPU. I was looking at Gigabyte because of the 8+2 power phase.


Asus boards seem to be the more highly recommended around here, I definitely do not recommend the lower end MSI boards cuz thats what I have and is not performing as well as I hoped. 8+2 power phase is also definitely a key thing I did not watch for on my board, I am 8+1







Anything that is a high quality 8+2 overclocking ready motherboard should do you good from my knowledge


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Asus boards seem to be the more highly recommended around here, I definitely do not recommend the lower end MSI boards cuz thats what I have and is not performing as well as I hoped. 8+2 power phase is also definitely a key thing I did not watch for on my board, I am 8+1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that is a high quality 8+2 overclocking ready motherboard should do you good from my knowledge


I see a lot of people running Asus and seem fine but for a few bucks more why not get the Gigabyte board with 8+2?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> I see a lot of people running Asus and seem fine but for a few bucks more why not get the Gigabyte board with 8+2?


As long as you got the few bucks more to spend


----------



## kd5151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> As long as you got the few bucks more to spend


Of course. $10 more isn't a deal breaker for me.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kd5151*
> 
> Of course. $10 more isn't a deal breaker for me.


In that case I wouldnt think so


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the Asus Sabbertooth BIOS is overriding CnQ?
> I might as well have it turned off!


Do you have the C states enabled?


----------



## Aniket

My chip showed worse results in crosshairV formula with all the bios,it gave bsod on that mobo,atleast thats not happening with my asus m5a97 pro,unlocked all six cores but when I'm running super pi its not running and in wprime its showing "cheated core" with 6cores active,also having some gfx issue when all 6cores and 5cores active.
I've tried everything but still,any idea?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket*
> 
> My chip showed worse results in crosshairV formula with all the bios,it gave bsod on that mobo,atleast thats not happening with my asus m5a97 pro,unlocked all six cores but when I'm running super pi its not running and in wprime its showing "cheated core" with 6cores active,also having some gfx issue when all 6cores and 5cores active.
> I've tried everything but still,any idea?


what are your settings on the following?

CPU
CPU vcore
CPU/NB
CPU/NB vcore
HT Link
HTLlink vcore
DRAM
DRAM vcore
LLC (if available)

i would suggest finding a stable quad first.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> @Hotrod isnt the Sabertooth the best board you ever had?[/quote
> 
> Absolutey. First thing i noticed taking it out of the box was weight. This board is solid and doesnt flex much. The amount of munipulations is incredible. Everything you would want to tune and more. The only thing i wish it had was a led bug and clr cosm on exterior. But honestly. I dont need those either, if a oc is bad it simply doesnt boot and upon restart goes directly to bios reset screen. And it does have several leds at key places to alert you if a component isnt functioning or fail post test. I've had a bit of a learning expeerience with this mobo because i could not reach the ram speeds on my Asrock. The higher memory clock seems more sensitive and overclock settings i've worked with before arent always compatible with the faster speeds. The Asrock was only capable of gertting to 1808 before flaking out. The Sabertooth handles my Samsung 1600 to 2128mhz and my Ripjaw X to 2128 as well. I'm also able to get to 2998mhz cpu-nb. I'm working on getting above 3000mhz. The little dance between components gets a bit harder to coordinate. I just got it to run hitch free at this.
> 
> 
> 
> I set that last night and have run numerous benchmarks and had it performing tasks overnight with no problems. If it games, benches and does all i ask withoutoverheating, hitching or bsod, i'm


----------



## Schmuckley

I have a gripe about the Sabertooth..You can't disable individual cores.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> @Hotrod isnt the Sabertooth the best board you ever had?[/quote
> Absolutey. First thing i noticed taking it out of the box was weight. This board is solid and doesnt flex much. The amount of munipulations is incredible. Everything you would want to tune and more. The only thing i wish it had was a led bug and clr cosm on exterior. But honestly. I dont need those either, if a oc is bad it simply doesnt boot and upon restart goes directly to bios reset screen. And it does have several leds at key places to alert you if a component isnt functioning or fail post test. I've had a bit of a learning expeerience with this mobo because i could not reach the ram speeds on my Asrock. The higher memory clock seems more sensitive and overclock settings i've worked with before arent always compatible with the faster speeds. The Asrock was only capable of gertting to 1808 before flaking out. The Sabertooth handles my Samsung 1600 to 2128mhz and my Ripjaw X to 2128 as well. I'm also able to get to 2998mhz cpu-nb. I'm working on getting above 3000mhz. The little dance between components gets a bit harder to coordinate. I just got it to run hitch free at this.
> 
> I set that last night and have run numerous benchmarks and had it performing tasks overnight with no problems. If it games, benches and does all i ask withoutoverheating, hitching or bsod, i'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are too close to 4.2 - go for it. feel the powah! . . . in the words of Schmuckley.
Click to expand...


----------



## hotrod717

Couldnt help it, It looks as good as it performs.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you are too close to 4.2 - go for it. feel the powah! . . . in the words of Schmuckley.


I'll get it soon. The higher ram speeds make it tough.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I have a gripe about the Sabertooth..You can't disable individual cores.


I can't do that either with my EVO.

I'm pissed because my 960T won't unlock according to the UEFI - but that prevents me from changing individual cores on and off to see if I can get 5 stable cores out of it. I wish it would let me experiment on my own instead of acting like Winblows 7 and trying to unlock the processor for me.

I considered dropping my chip into my girlfriend's UD3 to see if it would unlock on there instead - but that's a lot work to remove my cooler since my case has no cutout in the motherboard tray!

Can't complain too much though, I love this chip and everything about the board aside from the unlocking feature/method - which could probably be rectified in a BIOS update on both boards if ASUS gave a crap.


----------



## InsideJob

Stable, 263 FSB to obtain a 3.95ghz overclock
My ram are not stable any higher then 1400mhz so I left them there
Everything else seems to be fine temps wise highest I saw on my socket throught 9 1/2 hours prime blend was 54c. No errors.







Will see if it is stable with a voltage drop on my cpu down to 1.44 but this if fine for me at the moment considering the temps I saw.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromUndaChz*
> 
> I can't do that either with my EVO.
> I'm pissed because my 960T won't unlock according to the UEFI - but that prevents me from changing individual cores on and off to see if I can get 5 stable cores out of it. I wish it would let me experiment on my own instead of acting like Winblows 7 and trying to unlock the processor for me.
> I considered dropping my chip into my girlfriend's UD3 to see if it would unlock on there instead - but that's a lot work to remove my cooler since my case has no cutout in the motherboard tray!
> Can't complain too much though, I love this chip and everything about the board aside from the unlocking feature/method - which could probably be rectified in a BIOS update on both boards if ASUS gave a crap.


I'd say it's time for a new case


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> 
> Stable, 263 FSB to obtain a 3.95ghz overclock
> My ram are not stable any higher then 1400mhz so I left them there
> Everything else seems to be fine temps wise highest I saw on my socket throught 9 1/2 hours prime blend was 54c. No errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see if it is stable with a voltage drop on my cpu down to 1.44 but this if fine for me at the moment considering the temps I saw.


Why are you pushing so much FSB?


----------



## 2thAche

Update: Microcenter had H100s for $99, so I grabbed one. Partly to reward myself next weekend for the last 8 days of working 13-17 hours/day.

New goal: Highest stable X6 OC or make a stable Turbocore OC? I know it's stable at present VCore as an X4 at 4.2, so I'm thinking to set a turbocore OC of 4.2 while the "normal" OC remains 4.0.

Does anyone know the rules of Turbocore? I noticed that if you load all 6 cores, it clocks to whatever you set the regular multiple. When I was playing with apps and loading 1-3 cores it was using the turbocore mutliple. I don't know the exact "rules" of how it works.


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I'd say it's time for a new case


Haha yeah but I have a small room right now and a small desk... my old Antec 300 has to work out for now until I move!

I'm going to cut my own hole this summer when I paint the inside flat black... I'm pretty handy so I can make it come out nice - and for free since I have the tools.

Besides, no money for a case, buying a 7950 in a couple weeks!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Update: Microcenter had H100s for $99, so I grabbed one. Partly to reward myself next weekend for the last 8 days of working 13-17 hours/day.
> New goal: Highest stable X6 OC or make a stable Turbocore OC? I know it's stable at present VCore as an X4 at 4.2, so I'm thinking to set a turbocore OC of 4.2 while the "normal" OC remains 4.0.
> Does anyone know the rules of Turbocore? I noticed that if you load all 6 cores, it clocks to whatever you set the regular multiple. When I was playing with apps and loading 1-3 cores it was using the turbocore mutliple. I don't know the exact "rules" of how it works.


here is a thread about it, 2. never used it but if it works out for you - i might follow suit . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1005536/amd-turbo-core


----------



## The Pook

*OH HAI DERE GUIZ*

Sorry for being MIA for the past 4 months. Was time for this birdie to leave the nest, and between moving and my other hobbies ... my computer took a back seat.

I should be back semi-regularly (at least a few times a week) but not enough to stay on top of this member list. If anyone wants to create a member list and have me stick it in the first post, I'd be happy to do that.

Glad to see this chip has a huge following now. Kinda funny considering Christmas time there was only about a half dozen of us. My chip is still chugging along wonderfully for what it's worth, too.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Why are you pushing so much FSB?


I want to obtain a more even clock across everything, and Im hoping it will allow me to run the clock at lower voltages which I will be testing this week.


----------



## The Pook

I looked into the same thing with my computer. There was little to no difference in benchmarks let alone real world applications and I didn't find any voltage differences.

Feel free to double check









the only thing I could consider significant was Super Pi, but even 3DMark didn't care much between 250x16 and 200x20.

The "theory" was from Socket A to 939/AM2 days with unlocked multipliers. Back then there was a huge difference between DDR-400 and DDR-333 (for example) and running a higher FSB and a low multi at the same CPU speed was better than the other way around.

Now, there is little to no difference between 1333 to 1600 DDR3. There is a difference, but it's so minute that most benchmarks won't care much.

I know there are more things affected by FSB and I'm somewhat oversimplifying, but the end result is still not worth the headache. Raising your FSB and dropping your multi should be the last thing to do on your list. I can understand 1FPS improvement being justifiable but not a tenth of a FPS.

GTA 4, Super Pi, 3DMark 06, and Skyrim were my test mules.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I looked into the same thing with my computer. There was little to no difference in benchmarks let alone real world applications and I didn't find any voltage differences.
> Feel free to double check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing I could consider significant was Super Pi, but even 3DMark didn't care much between 250x16 and 200x20.


Main thing I suppose I'm looking for are lower temps. I just want to see if I will see lower temps with this setup with higher fsb, or with my old settings with a 210fsb.


----------



## InsideJob

So today when I went to rotate my cooler, I decided to throw my 960T in my room mates ASUS board since he has luck unlocking his chip in it. VOILA! 5 stable cores... -_- Guess I need a new board if I want that core. But I rotated the cooler to hopefully provide better cooling to my VRM area to the side of the CPU. Going to do more tests this week for my preferred stable settings. Keep you guys updated.


----------



## bluestr

Lower FSB does mean CPU needing lower voltage, noticed that when testing.







Don't really note down how much lower it needs, but it isn't too much.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> *OH HAI DERE GUIZ*
> Sorry for being MIA for the past 4 months. Was time for this birdie to leave the nest, and between moving and my other hobbies ... my computer took a back seat.
> I should be back semi-regularly (at least a few times a week) but not enough to stay on top of this member list. If anyone wants to create a member list and have me stick it in the first post, I'd be happy to do that.
> Glad to see this chip has a huge following now. Kinda funny considering Christmas time there was only about a half dozen of us. My chip is still chugging along wonderfully for what it's worth, too.


let me see what i can do with the member list, Pook. it will be slow but . . .

Welcome back, man.


----------



## InsideJob

So I have 2 profiles saved in BIOS, both stable for 24/7 use. Any advice which to use?
My ram timings are always 9-9-9-24 2T

1.
CPU FSB- 263
CPU FREQ - 3945
CPU NB FREQ- 2630
DRAM FREQ- 1400
HT- 1841
CPU V- 1.41
CPU NB V- 1.26
DRAM V- 1.52

OR...

CPU FSB- 210
CPU FREQ - 3885
CPU NB FREQ- 2520
DRAM FREQ- 1400
HT- 1890
CPU V- 1.40
CPU NB V- 1.26
DRAM V- 1.52


----------



## 2thAche

Honestly the only reason I raised my FSB is because CnQ stops working after 17.5X on my board, and I want CnQ enabled.

If it weren't for that, I'd just leave 200FSB and use purely multiplier, like the intel K series.

For games, all that FSB won't make any difference, and why stress the board? Mobo is much more likely to die early than CPU.

If you don't care about CnQ, I'd just try to make 20x200 stable and not have wierd HT/CPU-NB frequencies.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Honestly the only reason I raised my FSB is because CnQ stops working after 17.5X on my board, and I want CnQ enabled.
> If it weren't for that, I'd just leave 200FSB and use purely multiplier, like the intel K series.
> For games, all that FSB won't make any difference, and why stress the board? Mobo is much more likely to die early than CPU.
> If you don't care about CnQ, I'd just try to make 20x200 stable and not have wierd HT/CPU-NB frequencies.


Thanks for the great advice


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Honestly the only reason I raised my FSB is because CnQ stops working after 17.5X on my board, and I want CnQ enabled.
> If it weren't for that, I'd just leave 200FSB and use purely multiplier, like the intel K series.
> For games, all that FSB won't make any difference, and why stress the board? Mobo is much more likely to die early than CPU.
> If you don't care about CnQ, I'd just try to make 20x200 stable and not have wierd HT/CPU-NB frequencies.




That didnt take long







...I'll prime test it tonight.
However I noticed after rotating my cooler my temps are a bit higher, even at idle. Im thinking I may have botched the thermal paste application. Might re-do that before I prime test more.


----------



## SinDx

Hey guys, OC newbie here, finally got a decent enough cooler to OC on my new(ish) build.

Got my 960T to 4.0GHz, ran 3 hours of OCCT no errors. I overclocked through my mobo (ASRock 870 R2.0). It did take 1.45V to get it stable, and that's where my question comes in. Is that voltage too high?

It never got above 57C when stress testing it, usually hung around 52-54C.

Here's my CPUID (everything outside of clock and voltage I left stock - it does show 1.4V instead of 1.45V which is weird, but OCCT got to 1.45 during the stress test):

http://i.imgur.com/dyg0B.png

(I also turned off Cool N' Quiet and Turbo)


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinDx*
> 
> Hey guys, OC newbie here, finally got a decent enough cooler to OC on my new(ish) build.
> Got my 960T to 4.0GHz, ran 3 hours of OCCT no errors. I overclocked through my mobo (ASRock 870 R2.0). It did take 1.45V to get it stable, and that's where my question comes in. Is that voltage too high?
> It never got above 57C when stress testing it, usually hung around 52-54C.
> Here's my CPUID (everything outside of clock and voltage I left stock - it does show 1.4V instead of 1.45V which is weird, but OCCT got to 1.45 during the stress test):
> http://i.imgur.com/dyg0B.png
> (I also turned off Cool N' Quiet and Turbo)


Seems a bit high to me, my 960T could do [email protected], but then again each chip is different. I currently have a chip that unlocked to x6 and is currently [email protected] Its running prime right now, hopefully it is stable.


----------



## SinDx

So I just re-checked and the mobo is actually at 1.425, not 1.45. I did try lower voltages, but I got blue screens after only 10-15 minutes on OCCT until I got it to 1.425.

Is the voltage so high that I'm risking having my chip die early (say, within the next 3 years)? If so, can any of the other settings be tweaked to get it stable with lower voltage?

Oh, and one other question, anyone know why CPUID reads 3991 instead of the full 4000? Is that just a mobo quirk?


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinDx*
> 
> So I just re-checked and the mobo is actually at 1.425, not 1.45. I did try lower voltages, but I got blue screens after only 10-15 minutes on OCCT until I got it to 1.425.
> Is the voltage so high that I'm risking having my chip die early (say, within the next 3 years)?


Unless your running your chip on full load 24/7, I doubt you'll kill your chip early. It may shorten its lifespan but I doubt it'll die in 3 years.
Quote:


> If so, can any of the other settings be tweaked to get it stable with lower voltage?


I heard using a lower multiplier and just raising the FSB helps but I don't have much experience with that. Definitely give it a try though.
Quote:


> Oh, and one other question, anyone know why CPUID reads 3991 instead of the full 4000? Is that just a mobo quirk?


Well my mobo reads my core speed as 4013MHz, so I'm guessing it may be a motherboard thing. I remember my old AM3 biostar board read the core speed as 3999MHz so I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## ironmaiden

this is on 2 cores and fsx runs without a problem, trying to touch 4.5


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> 
> this is on 2 cores and fsx runs without a problem, trying to touch 4.5


Why only on 2 cores though? Just for experimentation?
I think I've finally decided with my 8+1 phase board I'm going to run a 24/7 overclock with just my multiplier after advice from 2thache. I'm already over-doing it really for gaming considering I'm only running a gtx 550ti for my gpu right now. Thinking for lowest temps I'm going to run 3.8ghz at 1.40v. Maybe 1.39v if it's stable. Til I get liquid cooling and a higher performing gpu. At which time I want to try for a 24/7 overclock at 4ghz or 4.1


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Why only on 2 cores though? Just for experimentation?
> I think I've finally decided with my 8+1 phase board I'm going to run a 24/7 overclock with just my multiplier after advice from 2thache. I'm already over-doing it really for gaming considering I'm only running a gtx 550ti for my gpu right now. Thinking for lowest temps I'm going to run 3.8ghz at 1.40v. Maybe 1.39v if it's stable. Til I get liquid cooling and a higher performing gpu. At which time I want to try for a 24/7 overclock at 4ghz or 4.1


Yep it is just for experimentation, 8+2 would be a good thing for OCing. 3.8 is a sweet spot for the 960. Max voltage should be 1.5 - 1.55v but that would also depend on how high the temps get during load.
heck gigabyte asked me yesterday when I went to replace the 880gm-usb3 due to RTC issues which board do I want for this one damn I should asked for a 990fx







but I got the same model and it's working fine now. Actually this system is going to be my linux server once v get the 4170 in India. the 960t will go back to my old asus mobo.

touched 4.4 same volt


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Yep it is just for experimentation, 8+2 would be a good thing for OCing. 3.8 is a sweet spot for the 960. Max voltage should be 1.5 - 1.55v but that would also depend on how high the temps get during load.
> heck gigabyte asked me yesterday when I went to replace the 880gm-usb3 due to RTC issues which board do I want for this one damn I should asked for a 990fx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I got the same model and it's working fine now. Actually this system is going to be my linux server once v get the 4170 in India. the 960t will go back to my old asus mobo.
> touched 4.4 same volt


Get some liquid nitrogen







Get'r up to 5 hehe


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Get some liquid nitrogen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get'r up to 5 hehe


I did touch 4.5 though I did not run any tests except play FSX and no issues. nah I won't be going above 3.8 on this one


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Update: Microcenter had H100s for $99, so I grabbed one. Partly to reward myself next weekend for the last 8 days of working 13-17 hours/day.
> New goal: Highest stable X6 OC or make a stable Turbocore OC? I know it's stable at present VCore as an X4 at 4.2, so I'm thinking to set a turbocore OC of 4.2 while the "normal" OC remains 4.0.
> Does anyone know the rules of Turbocore? I noticed that if you load all 6 cores, it clocks to whatever you set the regular multiple. When I was playing with apps and loading 1-3 cores it was using the turbocore mutliple. I don't know the exact "rules" of how it works.


how's the chip with the h100 just normal oc'ing (not using Turbocore OC)?


----------



## rdr09

for what its worth here is a comparison between my sig and my former rig the i7 950 @ 4 GHz. you guys prolly never heard of Novabench . . .


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> for what its worth here is a comparison between my sig and my former rig the i7 950 @ 4 GHz. you guys prolly never heard of Novabench . . .


not bad eh


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> not bad eh


i should have went into bios and set my oc to 4GHz and my date/time as well.









see the difference in ram score? i think it has to do with the x58 use of tri-channel. imagine the x79 using quad.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> Seems a bit high to me, my 960T could do [email protected], but then again each chip is different. I currently have a chip that unlocked to x6 and is currently [email protected] Its running prime right now, hopefully it is stable.


nice! what's your highest clock as a quad?


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Yep it is just for experimentation, 8+2 would be a good thing for OCing. 3.8 is a sweet spot for the 960. Max voltage should be 1.5 - 1.55v but that would also depend on how high the temps get during load.
> heck gigabyte asked me yesterday when I went to replace the 880gm-usb3 due to RTC issues which board do I want for this one damn I should asked for a 990fx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I got the same model and it's working fine now. Actually this system is going to be my linux server once v get the 4170 in India. the 960t will go back to my old asus mobo.
> touched 4.4 same volt


Why the 4170? The 960T crushes it, unless your going for overclock.


----------



## truckerguy

well most X6 cores will crush a X4 core and for all intens poupes a 960T is a 6 core that be like me saying a 2600k will crush a I3


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> well most X6 cores will crush a X4 core and for all intens poupes a 960T is a 6 core that be like me saying a 2600k will crush a I3


I'm talking stock for stock, 4 core 960T vs 4 core 4170, same clocks, 960T will win, EASY.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nice! what's your highest clock as a quad?


Hmm I havent really pushed the chip as a quad yet, I'll be doing that now actually since I have nothing else to do.


----------



## Bleek

Well here's an interesting one, people say RAM/FSB speed makes no odds to the AMD x4 and x6 so keep them low.

However in 3DMark 2011 by lowering my FSB from 250 to 210MHz (but keeping the CPU at 4GHz) I lose a massive 1,000 points?!

On the plus side I can run less volts and temps are much lower, my peak under load is 10'C LOWER ... that's mad!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Well here's an interesting one, people say RAM/FSB speed makes no odds to the AMD x4 and x6 so keep them low.
> However in 3DMark 2011 by lowering my FSB from 250 to 210MHz (but keeping the CPU at 4GHz) I lose a massive 1,000 points?!
> On the plus side I can run less volts and temps are much lower, my peak under load is 10'C LOWER ... that's mad!


1K pts on the overall or physics? check the individual scores.


----------



## Bleek

Overall score so it's obviously benchmarking the memory sub system.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Well here's an interesting one, people say RAM/FSB speed makes no odds to the AMD x4 and x6 so keep them low.
> However in 3DMark 2011 by lowering my FSB from 250 to 210MHz (but keeping the CPU at 4GHz) I lose a massive 1,000 points?!
> On the plus side I can run less volts and temps are much lower, my peak under load is 10'C LOWER ... that's mad!


What people? I agree, FSB definately makes a difference in my experience. Check out the cpuid profiles on the best AMD Phenom benches, you will see them at 240 FSB or better for the most part. Especially for those that dont have unlocked multipliers. They have to use FSB to overclock. ??? How do you overclock memory? By raising the FSB! Next someone will say overclocking 1333 memory to 1600 doesn't improve performance.


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> What people? I agree, FSB definately makes a difference in my experience. Check out the cpuid profiles on the best AMD Phenom benches, you will see them at 240 FSB or better for the most part. Especially for those that dont have unlocked multipliers. They have to use FSB to overclock. ??? How do you overclock memory? By raising the FSB! Next someone will say overclocking 1333 memory to 1600 doesn't improve performance.


I've read it a number of times on this thread and other forums, also in benchmarks showing extra memory speed doesn't really increase FPS in games etc.

However just dropping 40Mhz on the FSB/NB for me drops a massive 1k points in my 3DMark '11 score.

I dropped it down to try and reduce volts and heat further but I've decided to stick with 250Mhz as the CPU is stable at 4GHz 1.375v and relatively cool - so all is well.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Why the 4170? The 960T crushes it, unless your going for overclock.


because the BD's are supposed to be good with servers and has better performance on Linux.


----------



## ironmaiden

FSB should make a difference , hmm I think I will test between a multi and then FSB.

Anyone tried lowering multi to 9x or 10x and then increasing the FSB ?


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Well here's an interesting one, people say RAM/FSB speed makes no odds to the AMD x4 and x6 so keep them low.
> However in 3DMark 2011 by lowering my FSB from 250 to 210MHz (but keeping the CPU at 4GHz) I lose a massive 1,000 points?!
> On the plus side I can run less volts and temps are much lower, my peak under load is 10'C LOWER ... that's mad!


2011 is so GPU limited I don't see how that's possible, but who knows. Have you re-run it at 250 to be sure?


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> I've read it a number of times on this thread and other forums, also in benchmarks showing extra memory speed doesn't really increase FPS in games etc.
> However just dropping 40Mhz on the FSB/NB for me drops a massive 1k points in my 3DMark '11 score.
> I dropped it down to try and reduce volts and heat further but I've decided to stick with 250Mhz as the CPU is stable at 4GHz 1.375v and relatively cool - so all is well.


You can google many, many game tests with different memory clocks. 1600 is pretty much the sweet spot, 1866 in some cases. In other cases performance drops at 2000+.

2011 is a synthetic bench. It's not the greatest indicator of how your rig will run a given game. Really you need the game benchmarks.


----------



## *ka24e*

I just received my 960T today!

So far I'm stable-ish @ 4.2ghz with 4 cores @ 1.45v. With x6 cores, I'm able to pass P95 small FFT's no problem @ 3.8ghz with 1.44v, but It fails Large FFT and blend with in a couple minutes...?

I've tried raising CPU-NB voltage, and RAM voltage but nothing seemed to help.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> I just received my 960T today!
> So far I'm stable-ish @ 4.2ghz with 4 cores @ 1.45v. With x6 cores, I'm able to pass P95 small FFT's no problem @ 3.8ghz with 1.44v, but It fails Large FFT and blend with in a couple minutes...?
> I've tried raising CPU-NB voltage, and RAM voltage but nothing seemed to help.


could be a ram issue. i noticed you have 12GB, how many sticks of rams do you have? are they set in default?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> You can google many, many game tests with different memory clocks. 1600 is pretty much the sweet spot, 1866 in some cases. In other cases performance drops at 2000+.
> 2011 is a synthetic bench. It's not the greatest indicator of how your rig will run a given game. Really you need the game benchmarks.


it will be interesting to see the individual scores, though.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> could be a ram issue. i noticed you have 12GB, how many sticks of rams do you have? are they set in default?


Initially I had a 2x2 Muskin Enhanced Black-line kit, and a 2x4 Patriot Signature series kit. I'm currently testing with just the 2x4 kit, but so far nothings improved or gotten worse.

I'm currently at 250 x 16 w/ ram timings at 11-11-11-28 1T @ 1333mhz. I'm about 5 minutes into large FFT so far, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## *ka24e*

Well, I'm definitely heading in the right direction. While it's not "stable" yet, Large FFT's have been running for about a half an hour and so far so good.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Well, I'm definitely heading in the right direction. While it's not "stable" yet, Large FFT's have been running for about a half an hour and so far so good.


are you going to sell the other sticks? 8 is plenty.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Initially I had a 2x2 Muskin Enhanced Black-line kit, and a 2x4 Patriot Signature series kit. I'm currently testing with just the 2x4 kit, but so far nothings improved or gotten worse.
> I'm currently at 250 x 16 w/ ram timings at 11-11-11-28 1T @ 1333mhz. I'm about 5 minutes into large FFT so far, we'll see how it goes.


You're pushing the FSB and probably need more NB voltage. *Not* CPU-NB, but NB voltage.

Also make sure you're keeping the CPU-NB and HT speeds in check.

Alternatively, try lower FSB and higher multiplier. You may not get CnQ with the higher FSB anyway, and IMO a modern OC is incomplete without power savings enabled.


----------



## Step83

had a play around last night as i was bored, only added 100Mhz but still im not on 4.1Ghz using 1.44V multiplier on 20 FSB at 205 primed it for a couple of hours with no issues, new daily clock i think


----------



## ironmaiden

I need someone to test the 960T @3.8 ghz with HT n NB @2600.

I mean benchmark and then @4.0 HT n NB @2800


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> are you going to sell the other sticks? 8 is plenty.


I haven't really thought about it, but possibly. I'll see how it goes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> You're pushing the FSB and probably need more NB voltage. *Not* CPU-NB, but NB voltage.
> Also make sure you're keeping the CPU-NB and HT speeds in check.
> Alternatively, try lower FSB and higher multiplier. You may not get CnQ with the higher FSB anyway, and IMO a modern OC is incomplete without power savings enabled.


Oh yeah, C1, C&Q, Turbo core all that is disabled. I was actually able to run stable @ 4.0ghz for a little over an hour with the following specs. Before Large FFT would fail within 2-3 minutes.

- Normal NB voltage.
- Normal SB voltage.
- NB and HTT both locked with a x10 multiplier @ 2000mhz.
- 250 Reference clock with a 16 Multiplier
- 1.3v NB-CPU Voltage
- 1.488vcore
- 1.7v ram

With 200 x 20 it would run for a few minutes then fail. If I immediately started Large FFT back up and ran it again, it would either run longer or just fail immediately. Very random, so I'm guessing the higher multipliers didn't play nice and no amount of added Vcore would change its mind.


----------



## *ka24e*

And we have a winner









4.0ghz stable with the 2x4 kit. Both kits (12gb) = BSOD.

*User Name*: *ka24e*
*CPU:* 960T
*24/7 OC*: X6 4.0ghz @ 1.44v /// Haven't tried pushing more yet.
*Max OC*: X4 4.3ghz @ 1.488 (so far)
*Unlockable*: Yes. Unlocked successfully to a X6 core.

X4 @ 4.3 = 

X6 @ 4.0 =


----------



## Bleek

Oh yes I forgot to do that:

*User Name:* Bleek
*CPU:* 960T
*24/7 OC:* X6 4GHz @ 1.375v
*Max OC:* X6 4.66GHz @ 1.54v
*Unlockable:* Yes.


----------



## *ka24e*

Hey, Bleek. What settings are you using to get 4ghz as a x6 core? Reference clock and what multiplier?


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Hey, Bleek. What settings are you using to get 4ghz as a x6 core? Reference clock and what multiplier?


16x250, 3GHz NB, all volts stock aside from CPU of course.

Ram is around 880MHz.


----------



## *ka24e*

Almost the same specs here. I'm guessing 200 x 20-21 was unstable on yours as well?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Oh yes I forgot to do that:
> *User Name:* Bleek
> *CPU:* 960T
> *24/7 OC:* X6 4GHz @ 1.375v
> *Max OC:* X6 4.66GHz @ 1.54v
> *Unlockable:* Yes.


nice one, Bleek. currently updating the list for Pook and it is slow going. i am only at page 30.









but really nice Max oc you have. congrats!


----------



## caffeinescandal

User Name: caffeinescandal
CPU: 960T
24/7 OC: X6 [email protected]
Max OC: X6 [email protected]
Unlockable: Yes.

I'll push my chip later, I can easily do x4 [email protected] so I have a feeling it should OC well.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemon Jelly*
> 
> Hey, just registered to post to this thread after seeing everyone's overclocks !
> User Name: Lemon Jelly
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X6 4425Mhz @ 1.62v
> Max OC: X6 4425Mhz @ 1.62v
> Unlockable: X6
> It's prime stable at that, 245 bus and ~ 3gig NB + HT (didn't crash it so why not). At ~ 4200 it needs about 1.5v. Haven't tried with fewer cores yet, I quite like the 6 cores, but it would probably go a bit higher - I'm at the limit of core 5 which stops when priming at 4500. All under water and using CaQ to underclock for 90% of the time, max temp is about 52C from socket (silent rig so fans stay at ~800rpm). They're great chips and I got lucky after my x3 720 wouldn't unlock and topped out at 3600 with 1.5v !


is your chip still alive?


----------



## mironccr345

1.62v......


----------



## Schmuckley

Interesting on that Novabench thing..even with less RAM bandwidth and threads the 960t does quite well








Looks like it made up for it in floating point..950 is 4-core+hyper-threading,correct? (running similar something now) :







:
PS: I'm jelly of rdr's RAM speed on his Sabertooth








I could be doing that..but i got mad and sold mine


----------



## dm22

if my 5th/6th core requires a significant increase of voltage/heat to remain stable...does that still count as being unlockable?
i'm currently running it at 3.71ghz unlocked.. to save wattage...
as i read somewhere that higher than certain speed will have negligible performance gain..

Quad :
200 x 20 @ 4.0 ghz @ 1.437v //// 2.8 ghz cpu-nb @ 1.265v = Stable pass @ 52 C
200 x 21 @ 4.2 ghz @ 1.481v //// 2.8ghz cpu-np @ 1.265v = Stable pass @ 56C

Unlocked :
200 x 21 @ 4.0 ghz @ 1.481v //// 2.8ghz cpu-np @ 1.265v = Stable pass @ 65C
212 x 17.5 @ 3.71 ghz @ 1.375v //// 2.96ghz cpu-np @ 1.265v = Stable pass @ 62C

*note ~ while my bios is set to 1.375v, the motherboard only gives it 1.368v.
I only record the voltages i set in bios, should i record the voltages my CPU receives instead?


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Almost the same specs here. I'm guessing 200 x 20-21 was unstable on yours as well?


No it's fine up to 4.5GHz on multiplier alone but I wanted more memory performance so went the FSB/NB route!

I can bench at 4.5GHz but to be honest the temps of everything rise, wattage use at the wall jumps and I don't like the idea of overstressing every component in a brand new system like that. Also, I can't tell the difference between 4 and 4.5GHz so there's no point.









Suicide overclock was close to 4.7GHz, just booted to Windows, took a CPUID and shutdown!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2358838


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nice one, Bleek. currently updating the list for Pook and it is slow going. i am only at page 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but really nice Max oc you have. congrats!


Thanks dude, love this chip, it's a great find for price and performance!


----------



## Bleek

Notice how Asus are cheeky:










I can't actually get an exact round number i.e. 4000MHz because this board bumps the FSB a tiny bit, I assume they do this to nose ahead against other manufacturers in benchmarks.

The NB frequency is also 10MHz higher at 3010MHz, I set it at 3GHz.


----------



## The Pook

member list updated! big thanks to rdr09 for that one


----------



## HCS01

Hello All

User Name:HCS01
CPU: AMD Zosma 960T
24/7 OC: X6 3500Mhz @ 1.2875v
Max OC: Unknown (haven't tried yet)
Unlockable: X6
CPU-NB: 2600Mhz @ 1.1625v
Birthday code:1207

I am really diggin this chip. Less voltage and higher speeds are always a plus. Its a noticeable improvement over my old PII 720, especially with double the cores.

As to the discussion of Ref clock speed, I know that on the early Phenom IIs an OC based more on that was more likely to use less voltage that one using just the multiplier. I personally verified this with my 720, as I recently got the Ref clock up to 225 and was able to drop CPU Voltage from 1.4 to 1.3625. I haven't tried it yet with my Zosma but I will when I have time. If I remember correctly, this was the trend that was noticed in the 720 club on this site.

Oh, one more thing: can we gather a survey of CPU-NB speeds and voltages from you guys? This is an important part of getting more performance out of the system, but is often overlooked. It seems to me that many people are overvolting their memory controllers without realizing it. I have never had either of my Phenom IIs with more that 1.2v. My 720 was running 2200Mhz CPU-NB with 4x4GB DDR3 1600 9-9-9-27-1T, and I picked it up in Nov '09. I can't tell the manufacture date cause I lapped it to match my heatsink.

Peace


----------



## The Pook

odd. not the first person to say that about voltage. my OC voltage is pretty much affected by how I obtain the final clocks; high multi or high fsb. my OCs are about average or I'd just write it off as a dud ... who knows.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Notice how Asus are cheeky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't actually get an exact round number i.e. 4000MHz because this board bumps the FSB a tiny bit, I assume they do this to nose ahead against other manufacturers in benchmarks.
> The NB frequency is also 10MHz higher at 3010MHz, I set it at 3GHz.


Bleek your chip is Sleek


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> odd. not the first person to say that about voltage. my OC voltage is pretty much affected by how I obtain the final clocks; high multi or high fsb. my OCs are about average or I'd just write it off as a dud ... who knows.


well, from 20/200 at 1.40v to 16/250 booted at 1.35v (showing 1.38v with llc on)



was able to browse without issue. not primed, though.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360701


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bleek*
> 
> Hi guys, quick question for my first post here.
> I have a X3 720 BE clocked at 3.5GHz, doesn't seem to be stable past this and is bottlenecking my new 7850.
> Is a 960T a worthy upgrade if I can clock it to 3.8-4.0GHz?
> My motherboard is an MSI K9A2 Platinum - which I believe supports this CPU.


is it?


----------



## *ka24e*

Broke down my loop earlier today for a good cleaning / flush. So far I'm 10c cooler with the same ambient / voltage. Time to put it through its paces


----------



## Bleek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> is it?


Things seem to have improved quite a bit, I don't play many games but the ones I do are fixed at 60fps with no dips - I play at 2048x so need quite a powerful machine!

Are there any worthwhile gaming benchmarks to compare against? Not 3Dmark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Bleek your chip is Sleek


Thanks, I got lucky but the Asus Sabbertooth undoubtedly helps with this overclock!


----------



## *ka24e*

An odd question, (and possibly already answered) but what's the difference between chips that are "AMD Six Core" and "AMD Processor Model Unknown"?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> An odd question, (and possibly already answered) but what's the difference between chips that are "AMD Six Core" and "AMD Processor Model Unknown"?


If it was designed as a six core it knows it and will tell you in CPU-Z, if it was a Quad and unlocked to a six core, well it just crapped itself and is a model unknown.

I am not that happy with my 6.6, so I will be pushing this chip again soon.


----------



## *ka24e*

Awesome, thanks for the info. I guess mine was designed as a six core then. And yeah, 6.6ghz is weak...


----------



## *ka24e*

Random benches. Both are just quick suicide runs, although 4.250ghz was actually pretty stable.


----------



## NoGuru

I love SuperPi. You know that it is single threaded though? I usually run it on one core because you can push further with one core as opposed to say 6.


----------



## The Pook

I don't see the point of benchmarking in unrealistic ways unless you're trying to break records. It's like the people who take their tailgates and hitches and bumpers off at the drag strip. If someone revs up to you, you're going to take your car apart at the red light before you race?









different strokes for different folks I suppose.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I don't see the point of benchmarking in unrealistic ways unless you're trying to break records. It's like the people who take their tailgates and hitches and bumpers off at the drag strip. If someone revs up to you, you're going to take your car apart at the red light before you race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different strokes for different folks I suppose.


But your not using a drag car to race on the streets. I have dedicated rigs just for benching and competing, and have won some $$$ and prizes and it's fun to compete. Yeah it's not for everyone, but some game, some do word processing or just surf the web. But like you said, "different strokes for different folks"


----------



## The Pook

you don't need a drag car to race at a drag strip, most are daily drivers on test and tune nights. if I take off my tail gate and hitch off my truck, it'll do 8s in the 8th ... but I don't consider my truck an 8 second truck because I don't drive around without a tailgate or a hitch.







that's all I meant.

I can run 4.5Ghz without crashing as an X6 with enough volts, but if I load up a game without turning the AC down to 55F or opening a window in the winter I'll destroy my chip from it running way too hot.

plus, like I said, _unless you're trying to break records_. your OCs are higher than 99.99% of people in this thread (6.34Ghz) and you *are* breaking records so my post wasn't really to you


----------



## NoGuru

I just get offended when someone says "I don't see the point in benchmarking this way or that way". I hear it a lot on OCN so it kind of hits a nerve. I'm not mad in anyway, just want to express my feelings









Sounds like you have a pretty fast truck, what are you running?


----------



## InsideJob

This is what I've concluded on being my 24/7 settings. Little looser ram timings however the sticks are stable at 1.5ghz. Keeping the cpu clock down as I dont necessarily need the extra couple hundred mhz for the gaming I'm doing that would result in higher voltages and hence higher temps. I feel as though I will be able to drop my cpu voltage even more however temps are reasonable here so far and it's stable. So I'm happy


----------



## 2thAche

I don't think the car thing is a great comparison. When I take the subaru to Road Atlanta, I don't leave crap in the trunk and have my floormat under my feet. I don't leave the street tires on either. I'm there to see what is the best the car can do, regardless of what it can do in traffic, 'cause I can't drive it like that on the street since I'd be arrested (after they got the chopper up anyway, not by a car







).

If I took the E55 to the strip, I would just leave it as I drive it on the street. It's unmodified, so why bother with little things. But it's a daily driver, and it's unmodified. I don't think you can call any of our PCs "daily drivers" as they're all at least mildly modified.

If you don't care to put up the best numbers you can, or see what your truck is capable of, then don't take the hitch off. If you want to see what's the best it can do, take it off. If the street is all that matters, then why go to the track at all? Or why modify it any little bit. See what I'm saying?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I just get offended when someone says "I don't see the point in benchmarking this way or that way". I hear it a lot on OCN so it kind of hits a nerve. I'm not mad in anyway, just want to express my feelings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a pretty fast truck, what are you running?


I just meant when comparing two computers







If I can't decide between a 960T or a Intel equivalent I just wouldn't use Super Pi or 3DMark as a deciding factor.

I love Super Pi and benchmarking too. "Racing" yourself and is fun and it doesn't really need a point past that, I would just take the significance of it with a grain of salt. I know no one was really arguing that point, I was just babbling.

15.603 is the best so far myself











it's a NBS Silverado. LQ9 with good bit of work done too it. It was originally a V6 truck so it had the wimpy 460LE but that gave me the middle finger not too long ago. I haven't ran it yet with the 480LE but I'm hoping to be a bit faster now.

the V6 ran a 10.56 in the 1/8 ... came a long way, haha.


----------



## *ka24e*

Let the race begin


----------



## BadRobot

Finally...a use requiring the unlocked cores! I tried converting a dvd and my x4 @3.7Ghz was at 99% the entire time it was going on. Good thing I have some good settings for the x6 ^^ and my friend said having a 6 core is stupid lol









edit: next plan is to buy an upgrade to my ATI HD6670. Probably the 6870 as the 7k series are still a bit higher priced.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Interesting on that Novabench thing..even with less RAM bandwidth and threads the 960t does quite well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it made up for it in floating point..950 is 4-core+hyper-threading,correct? (running similar something now) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> PS: I'm jelly of rdr's RAM speed on his Sabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be doing that..but i got mad and sold mine


here is a nova at 4GHz hex . .



and 4.3 GHz quad . . .



pretty close.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Let the race begin


race? is it like golf?










found it on my hwbot account from a long time ago and figured it'd be worth a laugh or two.

OCed a blazing 90Mhz to just shy of 1Ghz


----------



## Kryton

Looks like a better run than I'd make with the stuff I have now.....


----------



## 2thAche

H100 in!


----------



## 2thAche

Tried for a turbocore of 4.2, which I know this CPU can do as an X4 at this VCore.



It BSODs during startup. Tried a little more VCore, same thing. Looks like the Turbocore idea is a no-go unless anyone has ideas of what's happening. If I have to run more VCore, I may as well run it as a straight OC.

Not sure what to do next. Higher 24/7 OC?


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Tried for a turbocore of 4.2, which I know this CPU can do as an X4 at this VCore.
> 
> It BSODs during startup. Tried a little more VCore, same thing. Looks like the Turbocore idea is a no-go unless anyone has ideas of what's happening. If I have to run more VCore, I may as well run it as a straight OC.
> Not sure what to do next. Higher 24/7 OC?


It should do that for sure. I'm running mine at a FSB of 240 - multiplier of 16 for a standard 3840MHz - turbo enabled with a 17.5 multi. = 4200MHz. This is with all 6 cores. Voltage at 1.385 with all of the C & C options enabled.

Don't know what your problem might be though. I have issues with mine though if I set the standard speed over the 3840.


----------



## 2thAche

Yea I'm not sure, it's got me stumped. I can run 4.2 as an X4 all day at that VCore, so I thought it would be a no-brainer since TC only works with 3 cores max as an X6.

I don't even know where to start tweaking.


----------



## kalvin37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequoia464*
> 
> turbo enabled with a 17.5 multi. = 4200MHz. This is with all 6 cores. Voltage at 1.385 with all of the C & C options enabled.


No. Turbo works when less than 3 core is under 100% load by default.
You could adjust that core # when turbo will kick in via AMD Overdrive.


----------



## kalvin37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Yea I'm not sure, it's got me stumped. I can run 4.2 as an X4 all day at that VCore, so I thought it would be a no-brainer since TC only works with 3 cores max as an X6.


It might be turbo is speeding those two default disabled cores, which could be assumed to be weaker.
You could also choose which core would be turbo'ed via AMD Overdrive. In this case, disable turbo on those unlocked two cores.


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalvin37*
> 
> No. Turbo works when less than 3 core is under 100% load by default.
> You could adjust that core # when turbo will kick in via AMD Overdrive.


Actually meant that I'm running all six cores, not just 4. I did use Overdrive also to enable all 6 for turbo - overdrive shows them all enabled and running over the 3840 ( up to 4200 ) when I use most programs, but they top out at 3840 with others - particularly running benchmarks. Why is that??


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Yea I'm not sure, it's got me stumped. I can run 4.2 as an X4 all day at that VCore, so I thought it would be a no-brainer since TC only works with 3 cores max as an X6.
> I don't even know where to start tweaking.


here is an info on amd od in case you missed it . . .

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2550&page=2

how effective is the H100?


----------



## 2thAche

The H100 lowered temps a legitimate 10-11 degrees C:

Temp is on the right in Aida64. Here is the H5O (temp is labeled "960T") I took this shot at a low point. You all might remember when my CPU was hitting 58C and the VRMs were throttling before I got a fan on them.


Here is the h100 (Temp labeled "CPU") and this is the highest it got:


OCCT, medium data set: H100 w/ two 120mm fans at full (mobo header) 47C max. H5O, two 120mm fans push/pull 55-58C max.

Pretty impressive!

I don't know what kind of system Corsair uses for their fan control headers, but they don't work for ****. They spun the fans really slow even under load and the hubs got hot enough to give off a burning plastic smell so I just plugged them into mobo headers.

I tried AMD OD to set cores 0, 1, 2 and 3 to 18.5X TC. It starts working then bluescreens a minute later. I have a feeling I'd have to test each core individually to find out which one is the weak core. Maybe when I have more free time.


----------



## rdr09

2, that's legit. Missed the sale @ micro had to settle for the 920. Sucks.


----------



## 2thAche

It really does live up to the hype. Great price too.


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> here is an info on amd od in case you missed it . . .
> http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2550&page=2
> how effective is the H100?


Thanks for the link to the PCStats article - it explains exactly what I was seeing happening. I didn't have a clue prior to reading that article though what was happening and why.
Do you know if the FX processors behave similarly?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequoia464*
> 
> Thanks for the link to the PCStats article - it explains exactly what I was seeing happening. I didn't have a clue prior to reading that article though what was happening and why.
> Do you know if the FX processors behave similarly?


you're welcome. the FX does it even better - up to 1GHz according to this article . . .

http://www.techpowerup.com/147408/FX-Turbo-Core-Technology-Bumps-Frequency-by-1.00-GHz.html


----------



## InsideJob

Just took this photo. How it's looked for a week or 2 now. I'm hoping to get some green FZ fans so I can have a more clean color scheme going on, I dont enjoy having so many colors goin on so I can't wait for it to be all green led's


----------



## 2thAche

Nice case. Make the rear fan an intake for best temps.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Nice case. Make the rear fan an intake for best temps.


I considered that, never got around to doing it... Thanks for helpin me make up my mind. Now I'm motivated to do it







Shall try it out and check the temps again


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> 
> Just took this photo. How it's looked for a week or 2 now. I'm hoping to get some green FZ fans so I can have a more clean color scheme going on, I dont enjoy having so many colors goin on so I can't wait for it to be all green led's


you should check out bitfenix.com ... saw some pretty good fans there.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> you should check out bitfenix.com ... saw some pretty good fans there.


The top 2 140's are the bitfenix. I'm going to be swapping ALL positions to the NZXT FZ fans as soon as I can afford it


----------



## japuaa

Hi all,
here are my settings...

User Name: Japuaa
CPU: Phenom II 4x 960T
24/7 OC: 4x 3400MhzTBC/1,2375V - 3000Mhz/1,1375V - 800Mhz/0,725V
Max OC: 4x 3800Mhz/1,45V
Unlockable: 6x

I wanted to customize voltages as low as possible for minimum heating and fan noise, so I donot unlock cores for 24/7 use ( I have only 65W TDP cooler Katana III), CPU is stable in Prime95 unlocked 6x at 1,45V but temperature rises too high ( above 50°C)
with 24/7 settings and fan speed about 1000 RPM temperatures are max about 42-43°C in load, 25°C in idle









trully amazing chip, one of the last mohycans from 45nm production


----------



## kill

*User Name:*Kill
*CPU:*960T
*24/7 OC:*x4=4.2Ghz @ 1.42v x6=4ghz 1.38v
*Max OC:*x4=4.4ghz 1.54v x6=unsure
*Unlockable:*x6

x6 Validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364016

x4 24/7 validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2365254

Sexy temps.
All my Overclocking has been on air cooling







temps max at 48c using ibt


----------



## 2thAche

So where is everyone buying the 960T these days?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> So where is everyone buying the 960T these days?


i think amazon is the only one that has them at the moment but imo not worth for the price advertised.


----------



## Pikey

I'm using a 960T at the moment and considering upgrading the cooler I'm using , it's an Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro and struggling just a little bit!

What do we reckon are the best coolers these days? I've been considering the Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO and maybe the Corsair H60?

Apologies if this has been asked before folks!


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> I'm using a 960T at the moment and considering upgrading the cooler I'm using , it's an Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 Pro and struggling just a little bit!
> What do we reckon are the best coolers these days? I've been considering the Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO and maybe the Corsair H60?
> Apologies if this has been asked before folks!


That cooler you're using is pretty poor I can tell you for a fact. How many cores and what clocks are you running?

As an X4, that H212 Evo or an H6O will be fine. I prefer the closed-loop watercoolers just because the tower coolers obscure the motherboard and block ram slots etc.

As an X6, 3.8-4.0GHz you'll get pretty hot at full load. I moved to an H100 for that reason.


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> That cooler you're using is pretty poor I can tell you for a fact. How many cores and what clocks are you running?
> As an X4, that H212 Evo or an H6O will be fine. I prefer the closed-loop watercoolers just because the tower coolers obscure the motherboard and block ram slots etc.
> As an X6, 3.8-4.0GHz you'll get pretty hot at full load. I moved to an H100 for that reason.


Hi! Thanks for the reply 2thAche!

At the moment I'm using 4 cores at 3856 MHz .. 16 x 241 ... with the CPU Voltage at 1.475 , everything else is at stock.
If I run Prime95 the temps soon go over 65C , and if I try and go any higher than those settings Skyrim (for example .. ) will crash sooner or later to a blue-screen.

There's a bit of a price difference between these two coolers though here in the UK ..
Hyper 212 EVO from ebay can be bought for £30 or less
The Corsair H60 is about £50 or so ...

Still undecided ...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Hi! Thanks for the reply 2thAche!
> At the moment I'm using 4 cores at 3856 MHz .. 16 x 241 ... with the CPU Voltage at 1.475 , everything else is at stock.
> If I run Prime95 the temps soon go over 65C , and if I try and go any higher than those settings Skyrim (for example .. ) will crash sooner or later to a blue-screen.
> There's a bit of a price difference between these two coolers though here in the UK ..
> Hyper 212 EVO from ebay can be bought for £30 or less
> The Corsair H60 is about £50 or so ...
> Still undecided ...


Pikey,

just settle for the 212 evo and add another 120mm fan (if possible exact same spec as the original) to improve temp even more. a good thermal paste such as MX-2 or 4 will add to the efficiency of the cooler. your vcore is too high imo. study this guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

another thing is make sure you have good airflow inside your case. the cooler the system the better the oc you can achieve.


----------



## campingturtle

User Name: campingturtle
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: 4000Mhz @ 1.475v
Max OC: 4000Mhz @ 1.475v
Unlockable: X4


----------



## Pikey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Pikey,
> just settle for the 212 evo and add another 120mm fan (if possible exact same spec as the original) to improve temp even more. a good thermal paste such as MX-2 or 4 will add to the efficiency of the cooler. your vcore is too high imo. study this guide . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys
> another thing is make sure you have good airflow inside your case. the cooler the system the better the oc you can achieve.


Thanks rdr09 ... I've decided on the Hper 212 EVO! , maybe get another fan too further down the line somwhere .. lets see how we go!

Thanks for the advice re. the vcore too , gonna do some reading for sure!!


----------



## Schmuckley

Turbo core... Schmurbo core








My 24/7 OC


----------



## m2bgunjack

Hello "960t poeple", I just joined the club and was wondering if I did the good thing:

CM Storm Scout + zalman 9700led:

I oced @x4 4ghz core temps don't go higher then 53 degrees celcius with very high intel burn stress test. (very stable)

My wish is to unlock to HEX but keep my temps under 60 degrees (tried but runs too hot) hitting 73 degrees on socket temp!!!

So I'm guessing the zalman 9700led did his time and I purchased the THERMALRIGHT HR-02 MACHO after looking every possible review for at least one week. I do think it's one of the best coolers for 50 euro... will receive it soon can't wait to see results 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m2bgunjack*
> 
> Hello "960t poeple", I just joined the club and was wondering if I did the good thing:
> CM Storm Scout + zalman 9700led:
> I oced @x4 4ghz core temps don't go higher then 53 degrees celcius with very high intel burn stress test. (very stable)
> My wish is to unlock to HEX but keep my temps under 60 degrees (tried but runs too hot) hitting 73 degrees on socket temp!!!
> So I'm guessing the zalman 9700led did his time and I purchased the THERMALRIGHT HR-02 MACHO after looking every possible review for at least one week. I do think it's one of the best coolers for 50 euro... will receive it soon can't wait to see results
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts


the cm 212 with two fans can manage 4GH hex and that cooler (based on one review i saw) seems better. what's your goal?


----------



## m2bgunjack

My goal its hex at 4 ghz but as quiet as possible at a decent price so.....
I already purchased it and I think I will be the first soon to tell if the HR02 MACHO is compatible or not with sabertooth 990fx , because on their website they stated reither "not compatible" and I find no review or anything on web with this combination...risky I know but worth to try out I think.

Just found someone reported a "m5a99x" stated "not compatible" on thermalright 's website, but seems to work very well though







maybe guessing i'll be lucky with my sabertooth 990fx.

I hate it (and also like it in my case)when products are stated not compatible and still working AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH this shouldn't be possible

time will reveal maybe tomorrow hopefully

thanks


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m2bgunjack*
> 
> My goal its hex at 4 ghz but as quiet as possible at a decent price so.....
> I already purchased it and I think I will be the first soon to tell if the HR02 MACHO is compatible or not with sabertooth 990fx , because on their website they stated reither "not compatible" and I find no review or anything on web with this combination...risky I know but worth to try out I think.
> Just found someone reported a "m5a99x" stated "not compatible" on thermalright 's website, but seems to work very well though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe guessing i'll be lucky with my sabertooth 990fx.
> I hate it (and also like it in my case)when products are stated not compatible and still working AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH this shouldn't be possible
> time will reveal maybe tomorrow hopefully
> thanks


it should work . . .

http://www.thermalright.com/products/?act=data&id=178


----------



## 2thAche

Watch your temps as a hex at 4.0. It's not as bad as a 3930K but it throws some heat at full load. Mine pretty much maxed out an H5O at 4.0GHz


----------



## nextuszerodmd

love it.


----------



## bluestr

Guys do you have any idea of how much power 960T would be using at something like 1.5v? As a 4 core.


----------



## m2bgunjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> Guys do you have any idea of how much power 960T would be using at something like 1.5v? As a 4 core.


mine is running at 4ghz with vcore 1,5 and cpu-z says 107W but hwmonitor tells me the different 118W should be around these wattage probably


----------



## *ka24e*

I'm running mine at 4.2ghz w/ 1.5v. According to the power supply calculator (at 100% utilization) is using around 185watts.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> I'm running mine at 4.2ghz w/ 1.5v. According to the power supply calculator (at 100% utilization) is using around 185watts.


He wants to know as an X4.


----------



## *ka24e*

My bad







^


----------



## bluestr

185w can't be right, has anyone got power meter? I would really appreciate anyone with a power meter calculating at what 960T (X4) at 1.48v is using roughly.

CPUZ, HWMonitor or any other software is a bad estimation and goes to shiz when the CPU is overclocked..

I've seen a guy that has tested 4 cores @ 4ghz, 1.45v and it came out to be using 130w. I wonder what that extra 200MHz and 0.03v would add.


----------



## The Fryer

why so much vcore to run 4.0ghz in x4.. i am only pushing 1.385v...


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> why so much vcore to run 4.0ghz in x4.. i am only pushing 1.385v...


LOL! than you have good chip? is that vcore prime stable? no blu screens or PC freez?


----------



## *ka24e*

I ran 1.375v core @ 4.0ghz as a six core and passed 30 runs of IBT. Later that day I BSOD's with a 0x124.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> why so much vcore to run 4.0ghz in x4.. i am only pushing 1.385v...


I run 4.2ghz at 1.48(load), but I know that not all chips will do 4.2 and so 4GHz and 1.48v can give a decent estimate.

I can do 4ghz at 1.38, but for some dumb reason I run extra 200MHz just to make my epeen bigger.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManiaKsLV*
> 
> LOL! than you have good chip? is that vcore prime stable? no blu screens or PC freez?


prime stable for 8 hrs, and i have ran many bench's, and play a ton of games, 2 that are extremely cpu intensive. haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> prime stable for 8 hrs, and i have ran many bench's, and play a ton of games, 2 that are extremely cpu intensive. haven't had an issue yet.


lucky one


----------



## Redwoodz

An X4 at 4.0GHz is around 130W. Remember guys ambient temps play a role in voltage required. I can run 4.0GHz as an X6 at 1.4v all day long as long as ambients are around 20c. At 24c, it takes 1.42v.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikey*
> 
> Thanks rdr09 ... I've decided on the Hper 212 EVO! , maybe get another fan too further down the line somwhere .. lets see how we go!
> Thanks for the advice re. the vcore too , gonna do some reading for sure!!


hey pikey look into the hyper 212 + . Ive read in certain articles, (i forget the link) that say the 212+ is slightly better than the evo, and also cheaper. i found my for 20 bucks off of compusa.com .. I got my 960T OC to 3.9, idles at 34-35, under load goes to about 44-45 . When i had it at 4.0 both ranges went up by about 3 degrees C.
Also, there are some threads here on OCN that talk about which is better: push, pull, or push/pull. Apperantly in most of their tests, pull is better than push and push/pull. ill find the link and and post it later. But i did try all three out myself, and pull is the best one so far at least with the fan i use on it. It wasnt a huge difference between the three, maybe about like a 2-3 degree difference, but pull was the best one.


----------



## Bleek

Well ambient temps have ramped up here from mid teens to late 20's and my overclock is still rock solid and stable even though idle is 40'C now instead of 32'C!

4GHz, x6 cores, 1.37v.

Great chip.


----------



## rdr09

my highest cine so far . . .



i was shooting for 8 but prolly next time.


----------



## GunSkillet

A friend of mine installed an h100 on his 960T. At first the h100 didnt power on and just made some weird noise, we though that the fans just didnt need to be on because it wasnt hot enough. Then I opened up Core Temp and realized it was running at 95C, but somehow didnt crash...I unpluged it immediately though. I dont think there was any permanent damage to it. We got the h100 to work a little later on. Hes running with 4 cores at 4.2 Ghz with 1.55 voltage (probably from what Im seeing here can go lower, Im gonna talk to him about it later on), but he tested it for 4 hours with prime 95 and the max temp was only 33C. I think he might actually be able to hit 5Ghz... Has anyone here with an h100 tried it? And as long as it gets good temperatures is it okay to keep it on 5Ghz all the time?

Edit:Forgot to mention we were able to unlock it to 6 cores, but we couldn't see the temperatures, and he doesnt really need 6 cores, so we just kept it at 4.


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> A friend of mine installed an h100 on his 960T. At first the h100 didnt power on and just made some weird noise, we though that the fans just didnt need to be on because it wasnt hot enough. Then I opened up Core Temp and realized it was running at 95C, but somehow didnt crash...I unpluged it immediately though. I dont think there was any permanent damage to it. We got the h100 to work a little later on. Hes running with 4 cores at 4.2 Ghz with 1.55 voltage (probably from what Im seeing here can go lower, Im gonna talk to him about it later on), but he tested it for 4 hours with prime 95 and the max temp was only 33C. I think he might actually be able to hit 5Ghz... Has anyone here with an h100 tried it? And as long as it gets good temperatures is it okay to keep it on 5Ghz all the time?
> Edit:Forgot to mention we were able to unlock it to 6 cores, but we couldn't see the temperatures, and he doesnt really need 6 cores, so we just kept it at 4.


that be interesting to find out if it is possible. I know from what ive read the average core speed is usually around 4.0-4.2 ... highest i think ive seen is 4.5ghz on x6. 4.6ghz on x4. I really dont know how high the chip can go though. Regardless, 4.5ghz on a chip that is 3.0 stock is pretty freakin sweet.


----------



## bluestr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostSniper08*
> 
> hey pikey look into the hyper 212 + . Ive read in certain articles, (i forget the link) that say the 212+ is slightly better than the evo, and also cheaper. i found my for 20 bucks off of compusa.com .. I got my 960T OC to 3.9, idles at 34-35, under load goes to about 44-45 . When i had it at 4.0 both ranges went up by about 3 degrees C.
> Also, there are some threads here on OCN that talk about which is better: push, pull, or push/pull. Apperantly in most of their tests, pull is better than push and push/pull. ill find the link and and post it later. But i did try all three out myself, and pull is the best one so far at least with the fan i use on it. It wasnt a huge difference between the three, maybe about like a 2-3 degree difference, but pull was the best one.


Actually Evo is better than the + because of the slight change of the heatsink pipes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> A friend of mine installed an h100 on his 960T. At first the h100 didnt power on and just made some weird noise, we though that the fans just didnt need to be on because it wasnt hot enough. Then I opened up Core Temp and realized it was running at 95C, but somehow didnt crash...I unpluged it immediately though. I dont think there was any permanent damage to it. We got the h100 to work a little later on. Hes running with 4 cores at 4.2 Ghz with 1.55 voltage (probably from what Im seeing here can go lower, Im gonna talk to him about it later on), but he tested it for 4 hours with prime 95 and the max temp was only 33C. I think he might actually be able to hit 5Ghz... Has anyone here with an h100 tried it? And as long as it gets good temperatures is it okay to keep it on 5Ghz all the time?
> Edit:Forgot to mention we were able to unlock it to 6 cores, but we couldn't see the temperatures, and he doesnt really need 6 cores, so we just kept it at 4.


I highly doubt he'll be able to hit anything more than 4.3GHz, 1.55v is begging for degrading as it is and he'll just hit a wall where the chip can't do more without ridiculous amounts of voltage.


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> Actually Evo is better than the + because of the slight change of the heatsink pipes.
> I highly doubt he'll be able to hit anything more than 4.3GHz, 1.55v is begging for degrading as it is and he'll just hit a wall where the chip can't do more without ridiculous amounts of voltage.


Well yep, wouldn't boot into anything over 4.2 with 1.55 voltage, but I was able to get it stable on 4.2Ghz with 1.5125 voltage. Max temp is 30C which is pretty ridiculous xD


----------



## GhostSniper08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluestr*
> 
> Actually Evo is better than the + because of the slight change of the heatsink pipes.
> I highly doubt he'll be able to hit anything more than 4.3GHz, 1.55v is begging for degrading as it is and he'll just hit a wall where the chip can't do more without ridiculous amounts of voltage.


guess i should read up a little more.. But i know i did read about plus being slightly better. IT could have been though the fans that were used. I think plus fans spin faster than evo's. I'll look for the link either way.

As for the push vs pull vs push/pull link its this one.:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1199135/hyper-212-testing-push-vs-pull-vs-push-pull-also-horizontal-vs-vertical-positioning/0_20


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> A friend of mine installed an h100 on his 960T. At first the h100 didnt power on and just made some weird noise, we though that the fans just didnt need to be on because it wasnt hot enough. Then I opened up Core Temp and realized it was running at 95C, but somehow didnt crash...I unpluged it immediately though. I dont think there was any permanent damage to it. We got the h100 to work a little later on. Hes running with 4 cores at 4.2 Ghz with 1.55 voltage (probably from what Im seeing here can go lower, Im gonna talk to him about it later on), but he tested it for 4 hours with prime 95 and the max temp was only 33C. I think he might actually be able to hit 5Ghz... Has anyone here with an h100 tried it? And as long as it gets good temperatures is it okay to keep it on 5Ghz all the time?
> Edit:Forgot to mention we were able to unlock it to 6 cores, but we couldn't see the temperatures, and he doesnt really need 6 cores, so we just kept it at 4.


I'm running on an H100. 5.0 ain't gonna happen except for maybe a suicide run at dangerous VCore.

X4 at 4.2 takes 1.55? That's pretty poor, why would you think he has any chance at 5.0?

Wait till you see the VCore ramping it takes to make 4.6. And there's no way his max was 33C at 1.55/4.2 on all 4 cores.


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> I'm running on an H100. 5.0 ain't gonna happen except for maybe a suicide run at dangerous VCore.
> X4 at 4.2 takes 1.55? That's pretty poor, why would you think he has any chance at 5.0?
> Wait till you see the VCore ramping it takes to make 4.6. And there's no way his max was 33C at 1.55/4.2 on all 4 cores.


We got it down to 1.5125 vcore at 4.2Ghz. Max temp was 30C after two hours on prime95. He hasnt tested any longer than that though.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> why so much vcore to run 4.0ghz in x4.. i am only pushing 1.385v...


Idk people need so much vcore :/ i need 1.38v for x6 at 4ghz... i think my x4 is around stock voltage.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Idk people need so much vcore :/ i need 1.38v for x6 at 4ghz... i think my x4 is around stock voltage.


Either it's a stubborn chip or the other BIOS settings aren't right. Probably more VDDA or NB voltage/ CPU-NB voltage would allow for lower VCore. If they haven't messed with anything but VCore that's likely the case.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> my highest cine so far . . .
> 
> i was shooting for 8 but prolly next time.


Nice run!! How are you cooling your cpu? Rad in a bucket of ice?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Nice run!! How are you cooling your cpu? Rad in a bucket of ice?


you gave me an idea. ordered more tubes and i may have to try the bucket of ice before finalizing the loop.

anyway, it is cooled by 360, 3 fans, distilled, and mx-2.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you gave me an idea. ordered more tubes and i may have to try the bucket of ice before finalizing the loop.
> anyway, it is cooled by 360, 3 fans, distilled, and mx-2.


I heard about that from an ocn buddy. If you try it just keep an eye on temps dropping below ambient at waterblock( condensation). Should be ok for some quick runs, but not for long periods. I've been looking at getting under water with a Rasa RX 360. This pre-summer heat has really effected my oc's. Can't even get a 4ghz+ run on cine anymore without hitching.







Been working on solid, efficient oc's

.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I heard about that from an ocn buddy. If you try it just keep an eye on temps dropping below ambient at waterblock( condensation). Should be ok for some quick runs, but not for long periods. I've been looking at getting under water with a Rasa RX 360. This pre-summer heat has really effected my oc's. Can't even get a 4ghz+ run on cine anymore without hitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been working on solid, efficient oc's
> .


ya, that dreaded condensation. it would be neat if they have rads that allow for 2 loops. one for distilled as primary cooling and the other for chilled water, for example, to cool the primary.

i only have the rs and i think it is overkill for quads but good enough for hex. this loop is more expensive than my chip and mobo combined.







if you think of cooling your gpu as well, then go with the rx.


----------



## 2thAche

That's the thing about a custom loop on these setups, your loop will cost as much or more as your whole platform of CPU/MOBO/RAM.

But you can a custom loop for years and through many upgrades and platform changes.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> A friend of mine installed an h100 on his 960T. At first the h100 didnt power on and just made some weird noise, we though that the fans just didnt need to be on because it wasnt hot enough. Then I opened up Core Temp and realized it was running at 95C, but somehow didnt crash...I unpluged it immediately though. I dont think there was any permanent damage to it. We got the h100 to work a little later on. Hes running with 4 cores at 4.2 Ghz with 1.55 voltage (probably from what Im seeing here can go lower, Im gonna talk to him about it later on), but he tested it for 4 hours with prime 95 and the max temp was only 33C. I think he might actually be able to hit 5Ghz... Has anyone here with an h100 tried it? And as long as it gets good temperatures is it okay to keep it on 5Ghz all the time?
> Edit:Forgot to mention we were able to unlock it to 6 cores, but we couldn't see the temperatures, and he doesnt really need 6 cores, so we just kept it at 4.


It's not going to go to 5Ghz..maybe 4.3-4-5 for a 24/7 OC that's stable








I'm running 4.3-ish with 1.52v


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ya, that dreaded condensation. it would be neat if they have rads that allow for 2 loops. one for distilled as primary cooling and the other for chilled water, for example, to cool the primary.
> i only have the rs and i think it is overkill for quads but good enough for hex. this loop is more expensive than my chip and mobo combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you think of cooling your gpu as well, then go with the rx.


Yeah, watercooling does get expensive. I want to get something that will last and allow me to cool my gpu in the future. It would be great to regulate the temp on the loop so you could keep it at the sweet spot without getting condesation. Thats where it starts getting really expensive. Speaking of gpus, I was pricing a second 6870 for crossfire and saw that a 2gb 6950 is only about $40 more expensive now!







Trying to figure out if its worth gettting second 6870 or cutting and going to 2gb 6950. Wonder how long the late model cards will be for sale. Last summer/fall all the HD5xxx series and gtx 4xx series started dissappearing.


----------



## ripsaw

is this ok or going to blow up my comp? ill be getting a new cooler soon (hopefully Corsair H100 push/pull)...way high Vcore i think..1.572


----------



## *ka24e*

That is very high voltage for 4ghz. I had that same issues using the higher multipliers.

Try dropping your ram divider 1 notch, bump the reference clock to 250 and use a x16 multiplier. Start off with about 1.45vcore and work your way down from there.

And don't forget to lower your HT Link and NB Frequency multiplier as well. Using a 250 reference will bump them up.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Nice case. Make the rear fan an intake for best temps.




I did it.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> That is very high voltage for 4ghz. I had that same issues using the higher multipliers.
> Try dropping your ram divider 1 notch, bump the reference clock to 250 and use a x16 multiplier. Start off with about 1.45vcore and work your way down from there.
> And don't forget to lower your HT Link and NB Frequency multiplier as well. Using a 250 reference will bump them up.


Is this safe voltage and temps? I will try messing with FSB tomorrow...


----------



## *ka24e*

Temps look fine. 41c is not bad at all, but 1.536v is very high. I can run up to about 4.3ghz w/ 1.525v. Like I said above, I initially started just ramping up the multiplier to overclock, but found the higher multipliers very unstable and required a lot of vcore to stabilize.

Using the lower multipliers help tremendously and I could run a much lower vcore. I'm currently at 4.125 (250x16.5) w/ only 1.45vcore, but that is on water. Judging by what I've seen the 960T's do, I would say 4.0ghz should only need between 1.375-1.475 at the most. 1.5v is getting into the 4.0ghz and up territory.


----------



## bluestr

You should need around 1.37-1.42v for 4GHz, maybe 1.45-1.5v if you have a bad chip. Drop it down to 1.42v and see how that works out.

This is mine on load - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2387424


----------



## 2thAche

Yea that's *alot* of voltage for 4.0 on only 4 cores. What mobo/ram?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Is this safe voltage and temps? I will try messing with FSB tomorrow...


WOW! That is way overvolted!







I can hit 3.9 on 1.6875 volts as a 6 core. For the sake of your chip, please start low and work your way up!







You shouldn't need more than 1.4 volts to get a 960T 4 core stable at 4ghz. Should be good at 1.38v .


----------



## *ka24e*

WTH? 3.9ghz w/ 1.6875v? Never mind ripsaw's 1.536v, your insane


----------



## ripsaw

Ok new settings using FSB + Multi

ratio 16.5
CPUBUS 242
mem 1612
cpu/nb 2662
ht link 2178
CPU voltage 1.425
cpu/nb voltage 1.231250

got through 4 hours of prime blend, computer froze at 4:15 or so....not quite stable...how do i tweak this? temps were lower too...max 49cpu 39core 30mb.

.i need help getting this stable...should i try to up the cpu/nb voltage a bit? or lower something down? sorta lost lol or am i just going about this the wrong way?


----------



## *ka24e*

I'd bump Vcore to 1.45v and re-test. Try running Intel Burn Test. Its much quicker and way more efficient IMO. You don't have to let it run for 4 hours to see if your stable.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Just curious. What does the wattage jump up to when it turbos? On stock settings I mean.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> WOW! That is way overvolted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hit 3.9 on *1.6875 volts* as a 6 core. For the sake of your chip, please start low and work your way up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need more than 1.4 volts to get a 960T 4 core stable at 4ghz. Should be good at 1.38v .


Pot: Meet kettle.

I hope 1.6875 is a typo...


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Ok new settings using FSB + Multi
> ratio 16.5
> CPUBUS 242
> mem 1612
> cpu/nb 2662
> ht link 2178
> CPU voltage 1.425
> cpu/nb voltage 1.231250
> got through 4 hours of prime blend, computer froze at 4:15 or so....not quite stable...how do i tweak this? temps were lower too...max 49cpu 39core 30mb.
> .i need help getting this stable...should i try to up the cpu/nb voltage a bit? or lower something down? sorta lost lol or am i just going about this the wrong way?


If you're trying to get a stable CPU OC you need to set your HT and CPU-NB to stock 2000. I don't know why people keep jacking those up before anything is stable.

ONLY AFTER your CPU is stable should you try raising CPU-NB. HT should stay at 2000.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Just curious. What does the wattage jump up to when it turbos? On stock settings I mean.


no idea will check later (how do i check that?)

well i left prime on overnight and it locked up (froze) after 10 hours and 20 minutes.... Is this a sign it got overheated? temps were: 50cpu, 38core, 30mb..

settings
16.5x mult
242 fsb
1612 mem
cpu nb 2662
ht link 2178
cpu v 1.425
cpu/nb v 1.28125

usually when prime fails one of the cores drops out or BSOD and restart..this just locked up..havent seen that (comp freeze) since my 486dx/33 lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> I'd bump Vcore to 1.45v and re-test. Try running Intel Burn Test. Its much quicker and way more efficient IMO. You don't have to let it run for 4 hours to see if your stable.


noooob question: Is IBT safe for AMD chips? With Vcore at 1.45 and CPULLC on, VCore will definately see over 1.54
EDIT: Ran IBT at maximum for 1 cycle...was ok...how many am i supposed to run?


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> If you're trying to get a stable CPU OC you need to set your HT and CPU-NB to stock 2000. I don't know why people keep jacking those up before anything is stable.
> ONLY AFTER your CPU is stable should you try raising CPU-NB. HT should stay at 2000.


So i should try this next? See post above


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Just curious. What does the wattage jump up to when it turbos? On stock settings I mean.


114w according to hw monitor . . .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> So i should try this next? See post above


yes.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:
Originally Posted by DireLeon2010

Just curious. What does the wattage jump up to when it turbos? On stock settings I mean.

114w according to hw monitor . . .

if this is what ur talking about, it stays at 118w cuz turbo is off


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> WTH? 3.9ghz w/ 1.6875v? Never mind ripsaw's 1.536v, your insane


Correction 1.36875. Obviously a Typo.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> noooob question: Is IBT safe for AMD chips? With Vcore at 1.45 and CPULLC on, VCore will definately see over 1.54
> EDIT: Ran IBT at maximum for 1 cycle...was ok...how many am i supposed to run?


Perfectly fine to use on AMD chips. IBT will usually stress the chip much harder (higher heat) than other stress tests. I would start with 10 runs on standard (default) and keep bumping the clock speed / lower Vcore until it starts to fail. Once you find the sweet spot, run about 40 runs on standard to make sure. If your looking for absolute stability, then do about 50 runs of "Maximum".

I usually consider it stable enough after 60 runs on standard.


----------



## m2bgunjack

I wanted to tell people that the HR02-MACHO heatsink is a very cool & quiet cooler 39 degrees idle and 53 max in BF3 this @ x6 4ghz
I justed wanted to tell you because very satisfied with it!!! used to have a zalman 9700LED was running to hot at 6 cores (65-70 degrees).

Case : CM Storm Scout (put 1 120mm case fan above dvd-rom, in front of the macho for even better airflow)
Mobo: Sabertooth 990fx
VGA: 6850 crossfire

45 euro for performance and silence good price to pay!!!!!

Hope it's helpfull to people...


----------



## idiota115

Hey guys,

I recently acquired a 960T. Upon installation with A 70 fan, everything seemed to work fine (unlocked to x6 fine, posted fine, overclocked to 4.0 ghz (x6) fine), until recently, my computer stalls before posting.

How it stalls:

In the afternoon, i turn on my computer, and it wont post.
I hold onto the power button so it shuts down, and starts again.
It posts, and it says "overclocking failed! please press F1 to enter bios).
Pressed F1, changes my overclocking settings then restarts --> boots just fine and passed intel burn test on standard.
over time, i learned that i dontneed to mess with my overclocking setting. i just enter bios, and restart with the same overclock setting, and everything posts and boots.
Then, I set everything to stock speed and voltages, same thing occurs.
I set everything to stock speed and voltages revert back to x4, it still happens.

This is really bizarre because my mobo overclocked this cpu just fine for a week before all these things happened.

Can someone shed some light on this?


----------



## *ka24e*

Mine will do that occasionally. I figured it was the dual BIOS causing it. Also, anything over 3000mhz on the NB frequency will cause mine to "lock" in x4 core mode. As long as I'm 3ghz or below as a x6 core, its all good.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 114w according to hw monitor . . .
> 
> yes.


Hey man, I notice Steam on your desktop... Do you own Arma 2 by any chance!? If so you gotta get on the DayZ mod with me! It's probably the coolest mod ever. I can't stop playing it


----------



## Schmuckley

ripsaw..bump your cpu/nb voltage up to 1.3-1.375
Most likely will stop the "freezing"


----------



## DireLeon2010

I should be getting my 960T sometime today. I use a M4A79XTD EVO mobo. Am I going to have to flash my bios to use this chip? I think it's 0605 right now. Or am I looking in the wrong place? (CPUID mainboard)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Hey man, I notice Steam on your desktop... Do you own Arma 2 by any chance!? If so you gotta get on the DayZ mod with me! It's probably the coolest mod ever. I can't stop playing it


sorry Inside, i have not played that game. i'll look into it, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I should be getting my 960T sometime today. I use a M4A79XTD EVO mobo. Am I going to have to flash my bios to use this chip? I think it's 0605 right now. Or am I looking in the wrong place? (CPUID mainboard)


yes, update the bios to the latest prior to switching cpus. look here . . .

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A79XTD_EVO/#CPUS

2003 is what it's asking for.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I should be getting my 960T sometime today. I use a M4A79XTD EVO mobo. Am I going to have to flash my bios to use this chip? I think it's 0605 right now. Or am I looking in the wrong place? (CPUID mainboard)


That's the same board I'm using, and I got really great results as X4 or X6.

Yes you must update BIOS or it won't recognize the chip. It will run it, but won't be able to unlock to X6 or enable the advanced features etc. You can update out of BIOS once you have the new file.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well....it booted up and shows 2003 as bios. Gads! Why was that so scary?

Maybe it's my imagination but it seems more responsive now. Maybe my 8gigs of 1600 DDR3 is actually being used as 1600? Oh, and my 5770 shows up as a 5770 instead of a 4670









Cool. I've never had any trouble with this board. ASUS makes a good product


----------



## 2thAche

I'm extremely happy with this board, since it was a $40 open box for me. It's been solid as a rock and a great unlocker.


----------



## Schmuckley

I can has 960T?


----------



## grubby99

User Name: Grubby99
CPU: AMD PII x4 960T unlocked to 6 cores to an AMD PII x6 1600T
24/7 OC: 4.0GHz w/ 6 cores or 4.32GHz w/ 4 cores (not sure which is better yet but leaning towards x6)
Max OC: 4.0GHz w/ 6 cores or 4.32GHz w/ 4 cores (not sure which is better yet but leaning towards x6)
Unlockable: x6

My rig shows all components







Need video card upgrade next. Just went from Pii 820 to PII 960T.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grubby99*
> 
> User Name: Grubby99
> CPU: AMD PII x4 960T unlocked to 6 cores to an AMD PII x6 1600T
> 24/7 OC: 4.0GHz w/ 6 cores or 4.32GHz w/ 4 cores (not sure which is better yet but leaning towards x6)
> Max OC: 4.0GHz w/ 6 cores or 4.32GHz w/ 4 cores (not sure which is better yet but leaning towards x6)
> Unlockable: x6
> My rig shows all components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need video card upgrade next. Just went from Pii 820 to PII 960T.


If your'e %100 gamer [email protected] will be better depending on the game, but you have a low-end card so it may be a wash as you'll be GPU limited. If you do alot of vid processing the X6 will be better.


----------



## AidanofVT

Can anyone give me a performance estimate for the following rig:

Phenom II 960t (4-6 cores, overclocked to 4ghz)
PNY GT430 2GB
4-6 GB RAM

I am particularly looking for FPS in Crysis 2 and Source games, but anything you have a confident estimate on is helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## 2thAche

GT430 is more of a HTPC card. It will get crushed by Crysis 2 which is GPU intensive, the CPU won't even matter with a 430 choking to death on C2. A used GTX460 would be worlds better. A GTX260 would crush a 430 and it's generations old. I think even the 8800 series would be better at source games.

If you're a gamer, don't buy a 430.


----------



## DireLeon2010

I'll deal with the hexa-core situation later. It did unlock tho


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AidanofVT*
> 
> Can anyone give me a performance estimate for the following rig:
> Phenom II 960t (4-6 cores, overclocked to 4ghz)
> PNY GT430 2GB
> 4-6 GB RAM
> I am particularly looking for FPS in Crysis 2 and Source games, but anything you have a confident estimate on is helpful.
> Thanks!


cpu is fine. how ever if your wanting to get decent fps get a 460 or a 560 if you can afford it, i would also recommend 8gb of ram. you can use 6gb if you try, this would help your system last long before needing an upgrade. the 430 is not to bad, but still slow as heck when gaming with graphic intensive games. i have a gtx 550 Ti 2gb and it is just enough to play bf3 on mostly maxed out settings and i used 1.8gb of the vram. wish i would have listened and save more for the 560..lol.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Holy crap! This thing is sweet! Payed $30 more for it than I would have from the Egg. ($140 at OutletPC) Totally worth it! AMD should've stayed with Thubans and Zosmas while they ironed out the kinks in BD. Totally understand wanting to retire PII Denebs and Athlon IIs but these babies deserved at least another year or so


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Totally understand wanting to retire PII Denebs and Athlon IIs but these babies deserved at least another year or so


Problem is that they never could have sold an 8120 or 8150 if they had done that. Remember that all Bulldozers are actually eight-core CPUs, and AMD just disables cores on them to make the 4xxx and 6xxx models. If they had kept making Thubans for the high end, and retired all of the other Phenom II derivatives, they would have had to use cut-down Bulldozers to fill in the rest of the lineup, and that would have gotten really expensive to do.

Keeping Thubans in production only made sense if they could be clocked fast enough to compete with Intel. I have suspected all along that AMD thought that the Phenom II design was nearing the end of the line as far as hitting higher clock speeds. If they could have hit 4.5-5.0 GHz consistently with a die shrink on Thuban, they would have done it. From the looks of Piledriver, it appears to have a similar IPC while being capable of clocking that high.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Problem is that they never could have sold an 8120 or 8150 if they had done that. Remember that all Bulldozers are actually eight-core CPUs, and AMD just disables cores on them to make the 4xxx and 6xxx models. If they had kept making Thubans for the high end, and retired all of the other Phenom II derivatives, they would have had to use cut-down Bulldozers to fill in the rest of the lineup, and that would have gotten really expensive to do.
> Keeping Thubans in production only made sense if they could be clocked fast enough to compete with Intel. I have suspected all along that AMD thought that the Phenom II design was nearing the end of the line as far as hitting higher clock speeds. *If they could have hit 4.5-5.0 GHz consistently with a die shrink on Thuban, they would have done it.* From the looks of Piledriver, it appears to have a similar IPC while being capable of clocking that high.


I'm completely on board with that statement. If P II X6 with die shrink could run average 4.8GHz, or even as an X4, it would be a great option.


----------



## The Fryer

well i went to fry's tonight.. picked up some new stuff.. an ASUS M5A97 mobo, H60 cooler, and and better fans for a push pull setup.. i didn't realize the crap selection of 120mm fans they have hear.. so we shall soon see.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> well i went to fry's tonight.. picked up some new stuff.. an ASUS M5A97 mobo, H60 cooler, and and better fans for a push pull setup.. i didn't realize the crap selection of 120mm fans they have hear.. so we shall soon see.


Wanted to say something, didn't want to appear rude. ASUS good. _ECS is EVOL!_ They were giving ECS boards away with CPU purchases for the longest time at my Fry's Electronics.









And yeah, their fan selection is spotty at times. Never understood that.


----------



## The Fryer

well, my ecs oc's great, but it really dont have a lot of voltage control for the nb and stuff. mostly cpu and ram. it also didnt have an unlock feature for the cpu. i have everything installed now and i am stress testing it. i tried to unlock it but had no luck. i put the multi on 15, vcore to 1.400v and set the unlock. when it booted it said the unlocking feature dont support this chip. so atm i am stressing everything, my cpu runs 34*C idle and 39*C full load for 2hrs now. atleast it runs cooler. i might see about a higher oc in the morning.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> well, my ecs oc's great, but it really dont have a lot of voltage control for the nb and stuff. mostly cpu and ram. it also didnt have an unlock feature for the cpu. i have everything installed now and i am stress testing it. i tried to unlock it but had no luck. i put the multi on 15, vcore to 1.400v and set the unlock. when it booted it said the unlocking feature dont support this chip. so atm i am stressing everything, my cpu runs 34*C idle and 39*C full load for 2hrs now. atleast it runs cooler. i might see about a higher oc in the morning.


Yeah. It's been awhile. Maybe ECS is ok now. Things change.


----------



## The Fryer

well so far i had to reformat.. i noticed i had a bad stutter in windows and in game. fixed it now..


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> well, my ecs oc's great, but it really dont have a lot of voltage control for the nb and stuff. mostly cpu and ram. it also didnt have an unlock feature for the cpu. i have everything installed now and i am stress testing it. i tried to unlock it but had no luck. i put the multi on 15, vcore to 1.400v and set the unlock. when it booted it said the unlocking feature dont support this chip. so atm i am stressing everything, my cpu runs 34*C idle and 39*C full load for 2hrs now. atleast it runs cooler. i might see about a higher oc in the morning.


Did you update to the latest BIOS? Older BIOS won't recognize these chips.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Did you update to the latest BIOS? Older BIOS won't recognize these chips.


yes, i did last night. everything went well. i did it from usb. everything shows my chip properly, but it says it don't support unlocking on my chip. so far i have went to 1.440v vcore, 12x multi, and have disabled all spread spectrum's. dont know if i am missing something else or what. i am willing to try just about anything to see if it works. if not then oh well, i bought an x4 at 3.0 and have an x4 at 4.0.lol can not complain ether way.


----------



## aswierczynski

Hello, first post. I bought one of these CPUs and it arrived today. I was successfully able to unlock to 6 cores. I will update OC info as I make progress.


----------



## japuaa

I have borrowed a WATTmeter and.....
idle 0,725V 800 Mhz - 80W
in game 1,125V 3000Mhz - 130W
(consumtions of the entire computer)

awesome


----------



## fordy314

Here's mine (still seeing how much farther I can get it but it looks like Im about to top out because of my temps)
User Name: Fordy314
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 3700Mhz @ 1.375v
Max OC: X6 3700Mhz @ 1.375v
Unlockable: X6

I'll update if I get any further, I'd love 4.0, but my boards not that great and my air cooling doesn't seem like its gonna keep up.


----------



## *ka24e*

Not too bad as a quad. The low GFlops are because of background applications. I had 4-5 programs going as well as surfing the internetz while it was running.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too bad as a quad. The low GFlops are because of background applications. I had 4-5 programs going as well as surfing the internetz while it was running.


Yep, GFlops weren't too bad for me either, was playing minecraft while it was doing IBT haha. I can't believe I haven't had to do the FSB higher and multiplier lower thing yet....


----------



## skyline_king88

hey hows it going no been in the club for a little while so i was wondering if everyone can put ther nb clock and volts with that mobo they arre running so we all can compare what the average clocks are... we all have the cpu clock to compare but not northbridge..
If we can all share out maxx mem scores to compare system speed would be nice to...

so here is what i am going to start with and i am still working on it but my ram is holding me back..
[email protected]
[email protected](still working on bring that down)
fsb-227
multi-18.5
ht-2040.9

here is my maxxmem scores
memcopy-12667mb/sec
memread-9968mb/sec
memwrite-8436mb/sec
memscore-9.2gb/sec
memlatency-55.2ns

so lets compare and see who can push the most a inside club compation.


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> yes, i did last night. everything went well. i did it from usb. everything shows my chip properly, but it says it don't support unlocking on my chip. so far i have went to 1.440v vcore, 12x multi, and have disabled all spread spectrum's. dont know if i am missing something else or what. i am willing to try just about anything to see if it works. if not then oh well, i bought an x4 at 3.0 and have an x4 at 4.0.lol can not complain ether way.


i think we are just not the lucky ones i have tried eveery bios for the crosshair 5 and mine just says no unlocking and shows only 4 cores.

what kinda temps you getting witht he h60 i get 40 core @4,[email protected] volts i bet you can push that chip to atleast 4.2 on that cooler [email protected] 1.55 volts but i got a grap chip i ned more vcore the i see most do.

and we should edit the name so the 970 zosma guys can join if there are any on ocn yet.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> i think we are just not the lucky ones i have tried eveery bios for the crosshair 5 and mine just says no unlocking and shows only 4 cores.
> what kinda temps you getting witht he h60 i get 40 core @4,[email protected] volts i bet you can push that chip to atleast 4.2 on that cooler [email protected] 1.55 volts but i got a grap chip i ned more vcore the i see most do.
> and we should edit the name so the 970 zosma guys can join if there are any on ocn yet.


970 what?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> 970 what?


Sky is talking about the 970T. I've only seen one member with one.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> i think we are just not the lucky ones i have tried eveery bios for the crosshair 5 and mine just says no unlocking and shows only 4 cores.
> what kinda temps you getting witht he h60 i get 40 core @4,[email protected] volts i bet you can push that chip to atleast 4.2 on that cooler [email protected] 1.55 volts but i got a grap chip i ned more vcore the i see most do.
> and we should edit the name so the 970 zosma guys can join if there are any on ocn yet.


Right now i get around 37 idle and 45 max load. i caint wait for my ac to work right.. i had to fix it tonight, it was not working well and it makes it hard for me to know what my temp acg becuse i can not keep a decent temp in my house. i will be pushing my cpu more tomarrow to find out my max clocks. only at 1.385v atm.

EDIT: i can hit 4.2 stable with 1.440vcore. anything over and it BSOD, if i drop the multi and do it via ref bus i hit 4.1.. looks like i have a great chip till anything after 4.0 but i can deal with that. it plays everything i want it to.


----------



## SinDx

Hey guys, I was wondering (and this may be a super noob question), could a second monitor make a stable OC unstable?

I've never had any issues with my OC, until a few days ago when I got a second monitor and started dual-monitoring. Now I get some BSoDs every now and then when gaming while having both monitors on (one monitor with the game, the other with chrome or something open). It's only happened while I game. Watching videos/other activities haven't caused an issue.

I have an ATI Radeon 6770 if that's relevant.

If the dual monitor set-up is making my OC unstable, what could I do to improve the stability without lowering my clock?


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinDx*
> 
> Hey guys, I was wondering (and this may be a super noob question), could a second monitor make a stable OC unstable?
> I've never had any issues with my OC, until a few days ago when I got a second monitor and started dual-monitoring. Now I get some BSoDs every now and then when gaming while having both monitors on (one monitor with the game, the other with chrome or something open). It's only happened while I game. Watching videos/other activities haven't caused an issue.
> I have an ATI Radeon 6770 if that's relevant.
> If the dual monitor set-up is making my OC unstable, what could I do to improve the stability without lowering my clock?


you need to fill in your system specs in your profile, and let us know what you have oc'd. it could cause an instability though, you are using more gpu power with a second monitor because it is having to render 2 monitors at the same time. so in turn you are using a little more cpu and gpu power witch would make them draw more power as well.

it could be an unstable oc, a psu having to much vdroop, or a temperature issue, there are a lot of reasons you could all of a sudden not be stable.


----------



## SinDx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> you need to fill in your system specs in your profile, and let us know what you have oc'd. it could cause an instability though, you are using more gpu power with a second monitor because it is having to render 2 monitors at the same time. so in turn you are using a little more cpu and gpu power witch would make them draw more power as well.
> it could be an unstable oc, a psu having to much vdroop, or a temperature issue, there are a lot of reasons you could all of a sudden not be stable.


My OC is on a 960T, 4.0GHz 1.425v (though most of the time HWMonitor/CPU-Z read it as 1.4). My temps are fine as far as I can tell. I've got a Zalman Performa with push/pull. Temps stay around 35C (I live in a hot climate so the room temp is fairly high most of the day during summer).

As for the rest of the specs: ASROCK Extreme3 870 R2 and Antec EarthWatts EA650, 8GB of RAM.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinDx*
> 
> My OC is on a 960T, 4.0GHz 1.425v (though most of the time HWMonitor/CPU-Z read it as 1.4). My temps are fine as far as I can tell. I've got a Zalman Performa with push/pull. Temps stay around 35C (I live in a hot climate so the room temp is fairly high most of the day during summer).
> As for the rest of the specs: ASROCK Extreme3 870 R2 and Antec EarthWatts EA650, 8GB of RAM.


if your video card is oc at all i would set it back to stock and test, if it is stock then i would say back off your cpu oc just a little and see if that helps. if not then try stock settings for everything. that will let you know if it is something in your oc, if it still happens after everything is stock then i would suggest testing components, like cpu/ram/mobo/gpu stress test's.

EDIT: you never know when something is going to fail, or something that was weak is going to go out finally.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

When I get enough rep I might sell my 960T if anyone is interested.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Sky is talking about the 970T. I've only seen one member with one.










Tell me more...


----------



## *ka24e*

Apparently the 970T is a Deneb, and not a Thuban core... Very strange. And no turbo core either I guess.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20970%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ970FBK4DGM%20%28HDZ970FBGMBOX%29.html


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Apparently the 970T is a Deneb, and not a Thuban core... Very strange. And no turbo core either I guess.
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20970%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ970FBK4DGM%20%28HDZ970FBGMBOX%29.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more...


unlike the 960T, it was never sold boxed except places like . . .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Phenom-II-x4-970T-3-5GHz-8MB-Quad-Core-AM3-Zosma-/400204175288

like i said we have a member that runs one.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Apparently the 970T is a Deneb, and not a Thuban core... Very strange. And no turbo core either I guess.
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20970%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ970FBK4DGM%20%28HDZ970FBGMBOX%29.html


Looking in the wrong place. Here's the 970 on the Zosma core: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20970%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ970FBK4DGR.html


----------



## *ka24e*

Nice catch. I didn't even notice the lack of a "T" on the 970, lol.

Strange tho, it still doesn't list the turbo speed.


----------



## skyline_king88

well with what i have been reading on taht chip i think there is no turbo core casue the core speed is higher then the turbo core is on the 960t. so maybe they couldnt get that thuban core to turbo higher on most chips so the just cut it out.

edit. going to write amd to ask if it does/should have one

edit just wrote amd asking if this has turbo core and if it 125 watt cause of clock sped or the fact that clock for clock it needs higher vcore.


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Apparently the 970T is a Deneb, and not a Thuban core... Very strange. And no turbo core either I guess.
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20970%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ970FBK4DGM%20%28HDZ970FBGMBOX%29.html


if you look down list a bit more it shows the 970 zosma with no turbo core.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X4%20970%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ970FBK4DGR.html


----------



## sage101

I'm a proud owner of the AMD Phenom II X4 960T. As a quad core I could OC to 4ghz @ 1.37v prime95 stable and as a X6 i could get it to 3.8 @ 1.35v stable and I tried 4.0ghz @ 1.4v but it wasn't prime95 stable. Currently am running as a X6 3.7ghz @ 1.32v but when running prime95 cpu temp max @ 65C am wonder if this is a safe temp because as X4 the cpu temp is normally 15 degrees higher than the core temps. Also does any1 here experiences freezing or system lock ups cause my pc would freeze randomly after hours of use maybe its a ram problem.What you guys think?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I'm a proud owner of the AMD Phenom II X4 960T. As a quad core I could OC to 4ghz @ 1.37v prime95 stable and as a X6 i could get it to 3.8 @ 1.35v stable and I tried 4.0ghz @ 1.4v but it wasn't prime95 stable. Currently am running as a X6 3.7ghz @ 1.32v but when running prime95 cpu temp max @ 65C am wonder if this is a safe temp because as X4 the cpu temp is normally 15 degrees higher than the core temps. Also does any1 here experiences freezing or system lock ups cause my pc would freeze randomly after hours of use maybe its a ram problem.What you guys think?


sage, if your avatar is your current setup, then i think you are aware that a better cooler will allow you to increase your oc. not that there is anything wrong with your current oc. i don't think there is a big difference between 3.8 and 4. safe max temp is 62C (CPU TEMP).

here is good guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

for the other issue, i recommend you run memtest. here is thread about it . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1076733/memtest


----------



## sage101

thanks 4 the reply rdr09.....I've ran memtest already and it reported no errors and I've read that core temps are the most important temps because cpu temps can go past 62C once you keep your core temp below 62c it should be fine.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> thanks 4 the reply rdr09.....I've ran memtest already and it reported no errors and I've read that core temps are the most important temps because cpu temps can go past 62C once you keep your core temp below 62c it should be fine.


core temps are always lower than cpu temp. besides, unlock our core temps can't be read. if you keep cpu temp below 62, then core temps will also be within the safe limit.

locked, i add 10C to core temps and they would still be about 3 - 5 C lower than cpu temp. weird, huh? i read they don't register correctly lower than 45C.


----------



## sage101

well the cpu temp only reaches 65C when running prime95 but maxes @ 54C when playing games like battlefield 3, skyrim etc.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> thanks 4 the reply rdr09.....I've ran memtest already and it reported no errors and I've read that core temps are the most important temps because cpu temps can go past 62C once you keep your core temp below 62c it should be fine.


Memtest is kinda useless IMO. As an X6 this chip will throw some heat. 65C loaded with P95 would be WAY too hot for my liking. 54C with a gaming load is pretty hot as well, honestly that's what my full load temp is.

If all you do is game, you'll be better off running higher clocks with less heat as an X4. The only help the other 2 cores will give you is with encoding.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> well the cpu temp only reaches 65C when running prime95 but maxes @ 54C when playing games like battlefield 3, skyrim etc.


games are a better gauge for stability. you should be good. ambient temp play a big factor on system temp.

the freezing could be caused by driver conflicts. how about your hdd, have you tested it?
i had freezing problems before caused by the usb plug touching the case (cheap case).

got to hit the shack soon and come back tomorrow.

edit: listen to 2, he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## sage101

Well I live in the Caribbean and room temp are on average 32C so its pretty hot here, that's why my cpu temps are so high.


----------



## *ka24e*

sage101, you could run K10Stat or something similar. I usually lock mine to 2ghz @ 0.880v for doing basic tasks with no issues what so ever. When I need the extra speed, I'll just lock it to 4.125ghz.

The CPU temp never goes about 30c @ 0.880v and its still actually pretty quick. It works wonders if you don't have AC or don't like a very hot room.


----------



## sage101

Here are some screen shots of my temps wen running prime95 as an X4


----------



## sage101

CPU temp as an X6


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> CPU temp as an X6


considering the amount of ambient temp, i think you have a very good chip.

now, do you mind sharing some awesome sceneries of your country?


----------



## Anthony20022

User Name: Anthony20022
CPU: AMD X4 960T (X6 1600T)
24/7 OC: X6 4027Mhz @ 1.44v
Max OC: X1 4631Mhz @ 1.488v
Unlockable: X6 (tested for 3+ hours in Prime95)


----------



## 2thAche

Looking good!


----------



## aswierczynski

User Name: aswierczynski
CPU: 960T Zosma/ 1600T AMD Six-Core
24/7 OC: 3817 Mhz @ 1.408V
Max OC: 4200 ish Mhz @ 1.44V
Unlockable: 6 Cores (10h prime95 stable)

Seems my memory is what is holding me back. Buying some of this. Going to underclock it but it has a high stock DRAM frequency so I can get a 1:4 FSB to DRAM. Higher stable FSB means less multipliers, less voltage, and less heat. Will update after I find a stable build.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> User Name: aswierczynski
> CPU: 960T Zosma/ 1600T AMD Six-Core
> 24/7 OC: 3817 Mhz @ 1.408V
> Max OC: 4200 isg Mhz @ 1.44V
> Unlockable: 6 Cores (10h prime95 stable)
> Seems my memory is what is holding me back. Buying some of this. Going to underclock it but it has a high stock DRAM frequency so I can get a 1:4 FSB to DRAM. Higher stable FSB means less multipliers, less voltage, and less heat. Will update after I find a stable build.


you have these things on your mosfets?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012


----------



## Astreinomat

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 960T (X5 1605T)
24/7 OC: X4 4000Mhz @ 1.475Vcore
Max OC: X5 4000Mhz @ 1,5375Vcore
Unlockable: only X5











Nice Chip, but the problem is that the even not passive cooled mosfets of the Asus M4A87TD/USB3 are running a bit hot under full load.
So it begins throttling to lowest P-state after 10 - 15 min of full load by using prime95, even as X4 @ 4Ghz if it is a warm day (25°C+ room temp).
But its not that big surprise, since they are build to deliver 140 Watt of power to the Cpu and i have measured a bit more than 180+ Watt token from the Cpu @ that Vcore by 4Ghz and full load under prime 95. BTW anything less then that Vcore of 1,475V sooner or later gets unstable by means of freezes or BSoD and stuff like this.

But its not that great problem, because I never had a game that brings that baby to full load @ that clock speed for more than a few seconds, so actually there is no problem at all,...lol.

She runs hottest with this settings on Crysis 2 by 50° - 52°C, @ 26° room - temp!!!

On the other hand, there is no need to OC @ 4Ghz for games in generally FPS increase by only 2 - 5 FPS!!! (it chances nothing at all)

But for encoding wav to mp3 with lame (for example) it goes exactly 33.33% Faster by means of 90% more energy using (@1.475V) so u guys have to choose if its worth it or not!!!

In my opinion for that it would be more efficient running her @ stock speed and Vcore undervolted (mine does it @ X5 with 1.2 V core by using K10stat) but as X5 or X6, since lame uses all available cores and encodes 1 song per core @ the same time.


----------



## klewlis1

Where is a link for the sig for this club? i been looking and can't seem to find it


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klewlis1*
> 
> Where is a link for the sig for this club? i been looking and can't seem to find it


what i would like to know are all your troubles with your psu resolved? or was it something else?


----------



## The Pook

trying for 4.5Ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432455


----------



## 2thAche

Give it 1.5


----------



## The Pook

No amount of voltage will make 4.5 stable, no matter what I try.


----------



## The Pook

i lie









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2433345



not stable, but enough for a cpu-z validation.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> i lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2433345


moar!


----------



## 2thAche

I thought about seeing what mine would boot with 1.55-1.6. Think it's safe to do some bootups at that kind of VCore?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> moar!


if you say so









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434184



This is just a suicide run. It boots into Windows with enough time to save a CPU-Z validation. More voltage doesn't change anything. Wish I could run benchmarks. I'd do some damage on HWBOT at 4.8, even with my wimpy 560


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> if you say so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434184
> 
> I don't think she has much more in her. Then again, I thought she was done at 4.4
> This is just suicide. It boots into Windows with enough time to save a CPU-Z validation. More voltage doesn't change anything. Wish I could run benchmarks. I'd do some damage on HWBOT at 4.8, even with my wimpy 560


oh, noes! i didn't mean it that much. if you can run cine you'll prolly get a 9. they are extinct so back down now.


----------



## The Pook

Got a Sempron 130 in the mail to replace this Zosma ... hoping for a cheap X2 ... then gonna build this 960T a nice new water cooled home









I keep it under 1.45v for 24/7 and gaming use, and under 1.55v for benchmarking. She's keeping up nicely so far.

*edit*

My mobo started smelling funny after this one. So much for 4+2 VRMs. Still is running fine but I quit for now











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434202


----------



## Fouquin

Been rocking the 960T (or 1605T) for almost 6 months now. I've tinkered around with a few i5-2500K's and such, but this is by far my favorite chip. Great to see so many other people having fun with this! I just wish I could crank out some of those higher speeds on mine...

User Name: Fouquin
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 3500MHz @ 1.320v
Max OC: X6 3750MHz @ 1.416v
Unlockable: X6


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Got a Sempron 130 in the mail to replace this Zosma ... hoping for a cheap X2 ... then gonna build this 960T a nice new water cooled home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep it under 1.45v for 24/7 and gaming use, and under 1.55v for benchmarking. She's keeping up nicely so far.
> *edit*
> My mobo started smelling funny after this one. So much for 4+2 VRMs. Still is running fine but I quit for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434202


Y U no run it @ 2-4 cores for high valid?








:







: Wonder how much damage he did to mine n redwoodz scores








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> Been rocking the 960T (or 1605T) for almost 6 months now. I've tinkered around with a few i5-2500K's and such, but this is by far my favorite chip. Great to see so many other people having fun with this! I just wish I could crank out some of those higher speeds on mine...
> User Name: Fouquin
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X6 3500MHz @ 1.320v
> Max OC: X6 3750MHz @ 1.416v
> Unlockable: X6










I feel the same way..It's just much snappier when it counts


----------



## The Pook

I used to disable cores but now I just OC the first core. All cores aren't at 4.8, but since CPU-Z only reads the first core it might look that way.

My first core is good up to 4.8 but all the other cores aren't as awesome.

For me, (stable, not benchable) the worst core (Core 5) and the best core (Core 0) is about a 700Mhz difference.


----------



## Pradi

Guys, I'm going to buy phenom 960T + GA 78-LMT-S2P for pure photoshop, I want to know if I can unlock and OC with this mobo, my budget is below 180USD for processor + mobo. Please help me out here!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pradi*
> 
> Guys, I'm going to buy phenom 960T + GA 78-LMT-S2P for pure photoshop, I want to know if I can unlock and OC with this mobo, my budget is below 180USD for processor + mobo. Please help me out here!


oh d00d..don't even think about unlocking and OCing on that..I'm pretty sure that's the one..hmm..it was Xd or pioneer..had fail horribly.Get the cpu for now...get the mobo...and don't unlock or overclock yet...or save a little more and get this mobo http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=M5A99X-EVO-BO-R&cat=MBB
(or a better one)
Definitely get the cpu now,though..they're almost gone.


----------



## Kryton

The 960T's are getting to be like hen's teeth now - If you can get one do it now or do without (a new one anyway).

Those you see up for sale by individuals tend to be non-unlocking chips BUT they will still clock and give good performance regardless. The advantage of buying new is you know it hasn't been through the wringer (Yet - This is OCN you know







) and a decent chance of finding one that will unlock.

I'm just lucky enough to have one that unlocks fully - Only regret is I didn't get two or more of these.


----------



## Pradi

Oh dude that's way out of my budget! I'm building a photoshop rig with a given budget of 500USD. I need to find a cheaper mobo that has the potential to unlock and OC this processor. Cheaper the better. How about Asus M5A97? Even though I find this a bit expensive I'm eyeing on it. Your suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Schmuckley

m5a99 for $80 is too much? I'm pretty sure a new m5a97 is more than that..


----------



## truckerguy

a 960T unlocked + OCed +cheep mobo = FLAME ON


----------



## Pradi

http://www.flipkart.com/asus-m5a99x-evo-motherboard/p/itmd4g9hyh7gyjeq?pid=MBDD4G9GCQFN5WNT&ref=04a41b43-ad96-4013-a537-b2cc4d534ca3 Well you did mean this one, right? It sells around for 220USD in my country so yes, it's a bit too much..


----------



## Pradi

http://www.flipkart.com/asus-m5a99x-evo-motherboard/p/itmd4g9hyh7gyjeq?pid=MBDD4G9GCQFN5WNT&ref=04a41b43-ad96-4013-a537-b2cc4d534ca3 Well you did mean this one, right? It sells around for 220USD in my country so yes, it's a bit too much..


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> you have these things on your mosfets?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012


Do I need them?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> you have these things on your mosfets?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need them?
Click to expand...

if you are not planning on upgrading to either intel or am3+ soon, i suggest you do. especially since your chip unlocks. they might blow and take other components with them. put them here . . .



i would even suggest to put a dedicated fan (80mm) over the heatsinks.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pradi*
> 
> http://www.flipkart.com/asus-m5a99x-evo-motherboard/p/itmd4g9hyh7gyjeq?pid=MBDD4G9GCQFN5WNT&ref=04a41b43-ad96-4013-a537-b2cc4d534ca3 Well you did mean this one, right? It sells around for 220USD in my country so yes, it's a bit too much..


i think geeks.com ship anywhere possible. might include your place. contact them via email or something.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> a 960T unlocked + OCed +cheep mobo = FLAME ON


LOL


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> they might blow and take other components with them. . . . i would even suggest to put a dedicated fan (80mm) over the heatsinks.


If I put a scythe on the back of my 212 in a pull config that blows right at it is that sufficient?


----------



## Pradi

Thanks for the replies guys. Can someone please suggest a few mobo's you've successfully unlocked or OC'd this processor with? I'm not buying 960T hoping to get the extra cores unlocked, I understand it's a hit or miss but I'd like to OC it to the max if I take a miss.


----------



## caffeinescandal

My Sabertooth 990FX unlocks my chip. I'm running 4GHz stable 24/7 @1.37v.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> If I put a scythe on the back of my 212 in a pull config that blows right at it is that sufficient?


it might. the stock coolers are designed to do that but they are not as efficient. check this one solution by a member taken from page 149 . . .



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pradi*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys. Can someone please suggest a few mobo's you've successfully unlocked or OC'd this processor with? I'm not buying 960T hoping to get the extra cores unlocked, I understand it's a hit or miss but I'd like to OC it to the max if I take a miss.


here are some . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131736

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157267

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131757

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131735R

for gaming you can keep it as a quad and just oc it to 4.2 or higher.


----------



## Pradi

Unfortunately they're a bit expensive for me right now, I'm left with this one http://m.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128519 is it any good compared to what you suggested? I can not push my budget any further for the mobo alone. If I could, I'm better off buying 1055T/1075T with a mobo like 78LMT S2P, right?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pradi*
> 
> Unfortunately they're a bit expensive for me right now, I'm left with this one http://m.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128519 is it any good compared to what you suggested? I can not push my budget any further for the mobo alone. If I could, I'm better off buying 1055T/1075T with a mobo like 78LMT S2P, right?


looks good. i missed that. that's better than mine, btw. am3+ mobos give an upgrade path to piledriver.


----------



## Pradi

What is "Piledriver" ?


----------



## Schmuckley

I blow a fan directly onto the vrms


----------



## Pradi

Guys, can someone please tell me if OC'ing can make a significant improvement in photoshop? I'm building this rig for pure photoshop, image editing, art & design related work and internet ofcourse. Here's my final list :
960T + 970A UD3
Samsung 20' LED
WD Caviar Blue 500GB
Corsair Value RAM 4GB 1333mhz
Seasonic 520w
Normal cabinet w/o SMPS
HP/Asus Optical Drive
Basic multimedia KB+Mouse.
Future upgrades:
After Market Cooler
120SSD (not unless it can improve performance in photoshop)
Radeon HD DDR5 6770/6670 or any low/mid end GPU
WD Caviar Blue 1TB
Wacom Bamboo tablet (MAYBE)
Scanner.
Please feel free to make any changes...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pradi*
> 
> Guys, can someone please tell me if OC'ing can make a significant improvement in photoshop? I'm building this rig for pure photoshop, image editing, art & design related work and internet ofcourse. Here's my final list :
> 960T + 970A UD3
> Samsung 20' LED
> WD Caviar Blue 500GB
> Corsair Value RAM 4GB 1333mhz
> Seasonic 520w
> Normal cabinet w/o SMPS
> HP/Asus Optical Drive
> Basic multimedia KB+Mouse.
> Future upgrades:
> After Market Cooler
> 120SSD (not unless it can improve performance in photoshop)
> Radeon HD DDR5 6770/6670 or any low/mid end GPU
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB
> Wacom Bamboo tablet (MAYBE)
> Scanner.
> Please feel free to make any changes...


8 GB of ram and your ssd will certainly help. my wife uses mine sig for photoshop (CS5.5) and even at stock it works quite well. huge files and more details, then i opt to oc to 4GHz. really depends how heavy your work is. for work where quality is more important than deadlines it's best to have a stable system.


----------



## rdr09

nvm


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pradi*
> 
> What is "Piledriver" ?


here is a thread about piledriver. basically it is piledriver for amd and haswell for intel for upcoming line of processors. the 1075T will be a great alternative, since it is already a six core and would suit your needs just fine.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1246255/piledriver


----------



## Pradi

Guys, a friend told me that 970A UD3 have issues with OC'ing 960T, so better to go with Asus board. I'm confused now. Have anyone from here tried 960T with 970A UD3? User reviews would excellent.


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> check this one solution by a member taken from page 149 . . .


This looks fine and well. I will be replacing all the stock fans in my p280 case. 2 of these will be going right where the top vent is located, in the picture you showed me, for exhaust. 1 of these will be going on the rear exhaust with 4 more in the front for intake. This will be on the back of my 212 EVO. The mofset heatsinks (which should arrive by 7-17) will have plenty of circulation sandwiched between two fans with two additional fans above it IMO (I prefer to err on the side of caution). If you really think I am wrong in this please let me know.


----------



## rdr09

Spoiler: Warning!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*





This looks fine and well. I will be replacing all the stock fans in my p280 case. 2 of these will be going right where the top vent is located, in the picture you showed me, for exhaust. 1 of these will be going on the rear exhaust with 4 more in the front for intake. This will be on the back of my 212 EVO. The mofset heatsinks (which should arrive by 7-17) will have plenty of circulation sandwiched between two fans with two additional fans above it IMO (I prefer to err on the side of caution). If you really think I am wrong in this please let me know.

i was going to say that is too many fans, then i counted 9 on mine.









i heard good things about these fans but i think they are loud. . .

http://www.frozencpu.com/brands/brand/b119/Yate_Loon.html

for the evo, i suggest usung exact same fan.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pradi*
> 
> Guys, a friend told me that 970A UD3 have issues with OC'ing 960T, so better to go with Asus board. I'm confused now. Have anyone from here tried 960T with 970A UD3? User reviews would excellent.


here is a member of this club that uses the same mobo i think . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1229862/amd-zosma-960t-970a-ud3

EDIT: here is another . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189945/amd-zosma-960t-1600t-1605t-cpu-club/900


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning!
> 
> 
> 
> for the evo, i suggest usung exact same fan.


I would love to put two of the same fan on the EVO. Justifying spending anymore to the wife is going to be hard. I read that as long as the CFM is higher on the puller there is no problem. The stock coolermaster tops at 2000 RPMs with CFM in the 80s while the scythe tops in the 1900s with CFM in the 110s. This is close enough for me to raise no concern. Again please let me know if I have overlooked anything.

PS Thanks for the help you have offered so far.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> I would love to put two of the same fan on the EVO. Justifying spending anymore to the wife is going to be hard. I read that as long as the CFM is higher on the puller there is no problem. The stock coolermaster tops at 2000 RPMs with CFM in the 80s while the scythe tops in the 1900s with CFM in the 110s. This is close enough for me to raise no concern. Again please let me know if I have overlooked anything.
> PS Thanks for the help you have offered so far.


i assumed you were going to buy the fans. if you have them already - yah, use them as planned.


----------



## Pradi

Thanks for the links mate. Do you know what's the maximum I can OC 960T with 970A UD3 on stock cooling? That'd be helpful! Cuz I've already crossed my budget limit with 960t+970a alone, so I can't buy an aftermarket cooler right now, gotta run with stock for couple of more months.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pradi*
> 
> Thanks for the links mate. Do you know what's the maximum I can OC 960T with 970A UD3 on stock cooling? That'd be helpful! Cuz I've already crossed my budget limit with 960t+970a alone, so I can't buy an aftermarket cooler right now, gotta run with stock for couple of more months.


try oc'ing up to 3.7 GHz using stock vcore. just raise the multiplier and set vcore to 1.27 - 1.30 + v and see if it boots. the lower the better.

tbh, at stock and everything set at default in bios, our chips turbo boost to 3.4GHz and game just fine. but 3.7 GHz at stock volts should be doable.

i had the 212 + last winter and it let me oc to 4GHz unlocked at 1.42v. actually, all my suicide runs were done on air except it was like 28F back then.


----------



## DarkArc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pradi*
> 
> Guys, a friend told me that 970A UD3 have issues with OC'ing 960T, so better to go with Asus board. I'm confused now. Have anyone from here tried 960T with 970A UD3? User reviews would excellent.


I'm using the GA-970A-D3 which is a slight downgrade from the UD3 (no heatsink on MOSFETs and only 4+1 rather than 8+2). I was using an after market cooler that had a push/pull setup on my 960T and had an additional 120mm on the side of my tower that was blowing on my unheatsinked MOSFETs. I was able to overclock it to 3.5 as an x4 and to 3.2 as an x6. Neither time did my temps get to an unsafe point. I probably could have pushed it further but didn't want to risk it until I got it heatsinked.

Currently, I'm in the process of getting parts to finishing putting my 960T underwater and once I do I'll post some OC specs to join the club. I'll hopefully have it by the end of the weekend


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> This looks fine and well. I will be replacing all the stock fans in my p280 case. 2 of these will be going right where the top vent is located, in the picture you showed me, for exhaust. 1 of these will be going on the rear exhaust with 4 more in the front for intake. This will be on the back of my 212 EVO. The mofset heatsinks (which should arrive by 7-17) will have plenty of circulation sandwiched between two fans with two additional fans above it IMO (I prefer to err on the side of caution). If you really think I am wrong in this please let me know.


My VRMs were getting air from a 20CM door fan and it wasn't enough to avoid throttling under full load as X6. After I added that little ASUS fan, it never throttled again (that's my rig in the pic). Indirect air is not enough


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> My VRMs were getting air from a 20CM door fan and it wasn't enough to avoid throttling under full load as X6.


I am unfamiliar with what you mean by "throttling".

In a salvaged POS case withe mediocre circulation (4 x 80mm intake at 5-7volts and one 80mm exhaust), I ran 3800 @1.408 volts on 6 cores for 24 hours on Prime95 with no problems with heat or otherwise. Breaking 4ghz is really my only goal; I am not interested in benchmarking or other stressful applications for a computer.

I am merely trying to build a rig that uses fairly nice components, mostly last gen, that will last a few years without performance being an issue for daily use. This can include microsoft office apps, web browsing, and music/video entertainment through flash based apps online. The most intensive game I run is Skyrim (which I got running on a pentium 4), most that I play are a little older. Very few titles interest me as most video games seem redundant to me either in content, gameplay, or sometimes both.

I understand the need for scrutiny when overclocking. If the way I intend to use this setup is incompatible with its design please let me know.


----------



## FriedFish

Well, it took me some time. but finally got my new rig done.

still running the 960t but replaced mostly everything else. However,im not really pleased with my Sabertooth 990FX motherboard, yes its a really good board but it switches the frequencies/voltages of my cpu too much.

ran a Prime for 24 hours on 4.2Ghz x6, now temps didnt go higher then 49*C on 1.5V (thats 1 of the downsides,for a mere 200 mhz increase i had to up the Voltages from 1.425 to 1.500) so aftherwards i looked at some logs of my pc stats.

The Sabertooth increases and decreases the CPU FSB on the fly, (now my current bios is set on 210 x 20 to reach 4.2 Ghz) However, this board doesnt up or dwn the fsb by 1 mhz or so, no sometimes even by 5. on some points my cpu ran at 4.3Ghz as the fsb got a boost to 215 Mhz, on some points it ran at 4.1Ghz as it decreased to 205 Mhz.

same for the volts, at some points it ran at 1.56V and on some points only 1.45V, So my advice to anyone who wants a good OC board. dont buy the Sabertooth. You want a board that doesnt up or downclock your FSB on the fly. same for volts. (oh and its not a faulty motherboard, this is an actual function of the Sabertooth itself and you can't disable it.)

Oh and im glad i didn't buy the Corsaid Hydro H100, i wanted to buy it first but then i had to replace stock fans. So i buyed a Noctua DH14 instead. It gives the exact same performance for cooling as the H100, but on 100% load its only 19 Db compared to the sound of the H100 cooler and pump.

ill see if i can get some more speed out of the 960T/1600T cause if i can reach 4.2 Ghz on the x6 with only 49*C i wanne see what i can reach max.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> I am unfamiliar with what you mean by "throttling".
> In a salvaged POS case withe mediocre circulation (4 x 80mm intake at 5-7volts and one 80mm exhaust), I ran 3800 @1.408 volts on 6 cores for 24 hours on Prime95 with no problems with heat or otherwise. Breaking 4ghz is really my only goal; I am not interested in benchmarking or other stressful applications for a computer.
> I am merely trying to build a rig that uses fairly nice components, mostly last gen, that will last a few years without performance being an issue for daily use. This can include microsoft office apps, web browsing, and music/video entertainment through flash based apps online. The most intensive game I run is Skyrim (which I got running on a pentium 4), most that I play are a little older. Very few titles interest me as most video games seem redundant to me either in content, gameplay, or sometimes both.
> I understand the need for scrutiny when overclocking. If the way I intend to use this setup is incompatible with its design please let me know.


what is up with Skyrim? i may have to dive on the game now that it is on sale.

oh, i think our rig will last us a couple of years at least. i game using 4 cores oc'ed to 4 -4.3 GHz. haven't seen much improvement using 6 cores. higher temps were what i get and a little improved mnimum fps. not worth it imo. i do use six in photoshop.

edit: and what is up with the political ads?


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> what is up with Skyrim?
> 
> edit: and what is up with the political ads?


Skyrim is pretty good. There is a company called SureAI and they make a full overhaul for Oblivion called Nehrim: At Fates Edge. I got 80+ hours out of it; it is a whole different game in a whole different universe; they are making a sequel that uses the Skyrim engine, too.

What political ads do you speak of?

I have six cores so that I can run Spiral Knights on steam and music at the same time. The game is run on java and all graphics are rendered by the CPU, the 2 extra cores have shown to negate the lag I used to get while playing music on youtube and that game at the same time.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> Skyrim is pretty good. There is a company called SureAI and they make a full overhaul for Oblivion called Nehrim: At Fates Edge. I got 80+ hours out of it; it is a whole different game in a whole different universe; they are making a sequel that uses the Skyrim engine, too.
> What political ads do you speak of?
> I have six cores so that I can run Spiral Knights on steam and music at the same time. The game is run on java and all graphics are rendered by the CPU, the 2 extra will has shown to negate the lag I used to get while playing music on youtube and that game at the same time.


i see, you do need all six cores. thanks for the info on skyrim.

i always see the first family when i log on. this site suppose to be free of such political stuff but i guess if they get income from it, then it helps the ocn community as well. just have to vent. sorry.


----------



## The Pook

I run 6 cores in winter to help heat my room









other than that, I keep her locked to an X3 at 2.2 most of the time in the summer. 99% of my video game time is CS:S and it plays it maxed out at 200+ FPS still









Skyrim only uses three cores, it seems. Same with GTA 4. I just OC it to 4.4 when I wanna play those.

Photoshop, folding, and bechmarking is the only time I open up the other cores.


----------



## aswierczynski

About 12 hours into blend on prime95 with the following settings:

FSB 250*16 for 4000 @ 1.44V (says 1.425 in bios, open hardware monitors shows that it occasionally peaks at 1.456V)
FSB 250*10 for 2500 @ 1.275V for both NB and HT Link
FSB 250*5.33 for 1332 9-9-9-24-33-2 @ 1.536V (again, 1.5 in bios, monitor says diff)
In the RAM settings I hade to bump the refresh cycle time from 160ns to 300ns to get a stable FSB over 240.

I have reason to believe that 300 is stable and possibly a little higher.

I am not willing to go any higher on the Vcore right now because of temperatures; they mostly stay around 50C but will linger around 55C for small periods of time.

Are there any recommendations that others have for more efficient settings?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> About 12 hours into blend on prime95 with the following settings:
> FSB 250*16 for 4000 @ 1.44V (says 1.425 in bios, open hardware monitors shows that it occasionally peaks at 1.456V)
> FSB 250*10 for 2500 @ 1.275V for both NB and HT Link
> FSB 250*5.33 for 1332 9-9-9-24-33-2 @ 1.536V (again, 1.5 in bios, monitor says diff)
> In the RAM settings I hade to bump the refresh cycle time from 160ns to 300ns to get a stable FSB over 240.
> I have reason to believe that 300 is stable and possibly a little higher.
> I am not willing to go any higher on the Vcore right now because of temperatures; they mostly stay around 50C but will linger around 55C for small periods of time.
> Are there any recommendations that others have for more efficient settings?


i had the same vcore for hex 4GHz with the 212+ push/pull. i thnk those settings are ideal. what's your ambient temp?

and are your rams rated for 1333, again?

i recommend saving those settings inside bios. make a profile of it. looking good!


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> and are your rams rated for 1333, again?


They are rated 2133 10-11-10-28 @1.5V
Was hoping to get something that could be stable at lower frequency than 2133 but with tighter timings.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I gather any frequency over 1333 does not benefit this chip/chipset; that my efforts would be best spent getting as low a number as I can with regard to the timings.

The lowest temp I've seen on it was around 24C with the door off and maybe 25C with it on. I live in Texas and it's pretty hot this time of year. What I set my AC to and the room temp will vary; the house is around 50 years old. We have it set to around 26C.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Got a Sempron 130 in the mail to replace this Zosma ... hoping for a cheap X2 ... then gonna build this 960T a nice new water cooled home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep it under 1.45v for 24/7 and gaming use, and under 1.55v for benchmarking. She's keeping up nicely so far.
> *edit*
> My mobo started smelling funny after this one. So much for 4+2 VRMs. Still is running fine but I quit for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434202


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I used to disable cores but now I just OC the first core. All cores aren't at 4.8, but since CPU-Z only reads the first core it might look that way.
> My first core is good up to 4.8 but all the other cores aren't as awesome.
> For me, (stable, not benchable) the worst core (Core 5) and the best core (Core 0) is about a 700Mhz difference.


Man,you had me going for a minute,had to search the thread.I just knew there was no way that thing would post with 6 cores at 4.8. under 1.6v. Great job,and a great chip.that thing needs to be frozen


----------



## *ka24e*

More stability testing. Due to the insane summer heat, I've had to scale back my clocks/cores to keep the room (or entire place actually) from turning into a sauna.

4ghz @ only 1.312v... not too bad. Never broke 38*C

BIOS Settings:

CPU = 1.325
CPU/NB = 1.325
Ram = 1.310 <--- Not a typo
Everything else stock


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> They are rated 2133 10-11-10-28 @1.5V
> Was hoping to get something that could be stable at lower frequency than 2133 but with tighter timings.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I gather any frequency over 1333 does not benefit this chip/chipset; that my efforts would be best spent getting as low a number as I can with regard to the timings.
> The lowest temp I've seen on it was around 24C with the door off and maybe 25C with it on. I live in Texas and it's pretty hot this time of year. What I set my AC to and the room temp will vary; the house is around 50 years old. We have it set to around 26C.


i think your mobo can handle up to 1600. copy ka24e's settings (post #1699) and call it good. if it boots. and might as well close the door.


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> copy ka24e's settings (post #1699) and call it good.


Noticed their NB frequency is 3000. Should I really leave it at 9-9-9-24-33-1? Aside from the CR being one, those are the settings I currently have. Is this one of those cases where too low a CL is not supported by the chip?

If I go into the ram timings and make huge changes should I test with prime95 or memtest86(+)?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> Noticed their NB frequency is 3000. Should I really leave it at 9-9-9-24-33-1? Aside from the CR being one, those are the settings I currently have. Is this one of those cases where too low a CL is not supported by the chip?
> If I go into the ram timings and make huge changes should I test with prime95 or memtest86(+)?


you said your not into benching but benching can test if your oc's are beneficial. for example, run maxmemm before and after making changes to any ram settings. NB, get it as high as you can. we'd be lucky to get 3000MHz out of our old mobos.

EDIT: you did prime for 12hr before. it is up to you whether or not to make anymore changes. like i said before, save or take note of your current stable settings, so you can revert back to them if the changes you'll make give you errors.

i am not sure if i showed you this guide before . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you said your not into benching but benching can test if your oc's are beneficial.... we'd be lucky to get 3000MHz out of our old mobos.
> EDIT: you did prime for 12hr before. it is up to you whether or not to make anymore changes.


I've gotten at least 2700 before on the NB. I am still running prime for the remaining 12 hours (I have about 3 left). As for the reading, I have read that guide; I like non-fiction reading whatever it may be.

Running for 24h solid on blend is something I choose to do because I have seen all too many people discuss how at the 22h mark there have been errors that would have been overlooked; if I want to be sure it's bulletproof I better use live rounds.

As for benchmarking, I merely meant it's not a hobby of mine. I read posts and the like on a few forums where people will run folding @ home or prime95 GIMPS overnight. I just meant that aside from evaluating the changes made in the bios I will not be stressing my computer.

Before I do much more to the CPU-NB voltage I am going to put those heatsinks on the mofsets. They arrive tomorrow morning.

Is memtest86 not a valid or reliable testing software?


----------



## The Pook

MemTest will usually find errors before Prime95 ... but, obviously, it's RAM only.

Prime95 has failed for me at the 42 hour mark before. I always go 48 hours, but a lot of the time an OC that fails after the 8 hour mark won't ever run into any real issues. Depends on the reason and severity of the instability.


----------



## The Fryer

so what is the max safe voltage and temp with an H60? i want to play around some but i don't want to kill it.lol


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> so what is the max safe voltage and temp with an H60? i want to play around some but i don't want to kill it.lol


Just like the rest of us, start with stock voltage and make one adjustment at a time. Run prime95 on blend for at least 30 mins and take note of your max temps with something like open hardware monitor. Just because you give us a list of the components you have does not mean we can give you advice for what is safe.

Each chip comes off the production line with different thresholds. Chip A may only get 1.5V with your cooler while chip G gets 1.7V and sad little chip N gets a mere 1.475V.

The chips will run as advertised at stock, but once you go over, or under, stock settings, each chip will behave slightly more unique than the next. The further from stock you get, the larger the difference in these thresholds.

I found this guide to be the most helpful. Others on this forum have recommended this guide.

Whatever you do, take it slow.

YOU CAN'T PUT THE TOOTHPASTE BACK IN THE TUBE.

Most importantly, have fun!


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Prime95 has failed for me at the 42 hour mark before. I always go 48 hours, but a lot of the time an OC that fails after the 8 hour mark won't ever run into any real issues. Depends on the reason and severity of the instability.


BSOD in the LAST 10 MINUTES. Probably the CPU-NB voltage. Gonna wait to fix it til I get the mofset heatsinks tomorrow.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> so what is the max safe voltage and temp with an H60? i want to play around some but i don't want to kill it.lol


Unless your running 1.6-1.7v for a prolong period of time, your not going to hurt it. Keep temps below 55-60*C (CPU Temp, not core temp) and your good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> BSOD in the LAST 10 MINUTES. Probably the CPU-NB voltage. Gonna wait to fix it til I get the mofset heatsinks tomorrow.


P95 is a waste of time, money and electricity. Seriously, running a stress test for 24/48 hours straight is just pointless. Try running Intel Burn Test. You'll find instabilities within minutes compared to P95.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Unless your running 1.6-1.7v for a prolong period of time, your not going to hurt it. Keep temps below 55-60*C (CPU Temp, not core temp) and your good.
> P95 is a waste of time, money and electricity. Seriously, running a stress test for 24/48 hours straight is just pointless. Try running Intel Burn Test. You'll find instabilities within minutes compared to P95.


boy are you right


----------



## sage101

I'm getting high cpu temps on X4 960T, cpu temp is 12-17 degrees hotter than my core temps on both stock and overclock settings. Is this normal?


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I'm getting high cpu temps on X4 960T, cpu temp is 12-17 degrees hotter than my core temps on both stock and overclock settings. Is this normal?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I'm getting high cpu temps on X4 960T, cpu temp is 12-17 degrees hotter than my core temps on both stock and overclock settings. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very normal. cpu temp (socket temp) will always be higher than core temps. wish i can quote a reliable source. keep the socket temp below 62C and for sure core temps are good as well.
> 
> not sure if yours unlock but if it does, core temps do not even show up. so, we go by cpu temp on both locked and unlocked.
Click to expand...


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> very normal. cpu temp (socket temp) will always be higher than core temps. wish i can quote a reliable source. keep the socket temp below 62C and for sure core temps are good as well.
> not sure if yours unlock but if it does, core temps do not even show up. so, we go by cpu temp on both locked and unlocked.


Thks 4 the reply rdr09 but according to this thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide) it's the core temp I really need to look out for. I've been searching the web for a definitive answer as to what temp is most important cpu/socket temp or core temp but I always end up getting conflicting answers. For me it's hard to keep the cpu temp under 62c seeing that it's 17c hotter than my core temp when stress testing.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Thks 4 the reply rdr09 but according to this thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide) it's the core temp I really need to look out for. I've been searching the web for a definitive answer as to what temp is most important cpu/socket temp or core temp but I always end up getting conflicting answers. For me it's hard to keep the cpu temp under 62c seeing that it's 17c hotter than my core temp when stress testing.


when locked and loaded, yes, you can read the core temp. but it will always be lower than the cpu temp. like i said, if you keep the cpu temp below 62C, then you are good. any amd chip that unlocks will not read core temps like our zosma, so you do not have any choice but to read the cpu temp. i never used any other program except the one in bios, hw monitor, and speedstep.

gaming, our chips will never see 62C unless your ambient is burning hot. normal use like browsing the web - even lower. now if you are a folder, then just make sure your cpu temp is below 62C, then your core temps will be below that, too.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> when locked and loaded, yes, you can read the core temp. but it will always be lower than the cpu temp. like i said, if you keep the cpu temp below 62C, then you are good. any amd chip that unlocks will not read core temps like our zosma, so you do not have any choice but to read the cpu temp. i never used any other program except the one in bios, hw monitor, and speedstep.
> gaming, our chips will never see 62C unless your ambient is burning hot. normal use like browsing the web - even lower. now if you are a folder, then just make sure your cpu temp is below 62C, then your core temps will be below that, too.


Thanks again, when unlocked to a X6 1600T 3.8ghz @ 1.35 my cpu temp would reach 66c under prime95 and intelburn however it maxes @ 55c when gaming. Also when unlocked i notice the tpd is peaked @ 161 watts is that safe for my 8+1 power phase mobo rated @ 140watts?

Note: I'll keep my cpu/socket temps below 62c from now on just to be safe.


----------



## *ka24e*

Seems about right. Mine as a X6 core @ 1.45v gets to around 55-60 under load. As a quad, I never see above 40*C.

Core temp is useless. My socket temp right now is 29*C. The core temp is 18*C which isn't even possible because ambient temps are like 25*C


----------



## InsideJob

Got my 960T under this lovely liquid cooler now.



These are the current stable CPU settings since installation of it


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Seems about right. Mine as a X6 core @ 1.45v gets to around 55-60 under load. As a quad, I never see above 40*C.
> Core temp is useless. My socket temp right now is 29*C. The core temp is 18*C which isn't even possible because ambient temps are like 25*C


Thanks for the insight so are you saying that this thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide) is misleading?


----------



## Jahve77

Hey,

Im running my 960T stable as X6 @ 3.8 with vcore 1.4v and have tried to push it to 4.0 by going up to vcore 1.56v but without luck, cores 4 or 5 always fail within minutes at 4.0 in Prime.

As the screenies show, I am also running with HT Link and NB at 2600 (read it from somewhere else that HT Link and NB should be set to same, any truth to this?) but have not tried to up my NB voltage yet, as I am not sure which one is the correct setting in my bios, NB Voltage or CPU NB Voltage ? My Gigabyte mobo has these settings for the voltage controls:

CPU PLL Voltage
DRAM Voltage
DDR VT Voltage
NB Voltage
HT Link Voltage
NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage
CPU NB VID
CPU Voltage


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jahve77*
> 
> Hey,
> Im running my 960T stable as X6 @ 3.8 with vcore 1.4v and have tried to push it to 4.0 by going up to vcore 1.56v but without luck, cores 4 or 5 always fail within minutes at 4.0 in Prime.
> As the screenies show, I am also running with HT Link and NB at 2600 (read it from somewhere else that HT Link and NB should be set to same, any truth to this?) but have not tried to up my NB voltage yet, as I am not sure which one is the correct setting in my bios, NB Voltage or CPU NB Voltage ? My Gigabyte mobo has these settings for the voltage controls:
> CPU PLL Voltage
> DRAM Voltage
> DDR VT Voltage
> NB Voltage
> HT Link Voltage
> NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage
> CPU NB VID
> CPU Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/SPOILER]
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/962583/width/417/height/402/flags/]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2679738/width/417/height/402[/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> what were your temps (cpu and mainboard) loaded at 4/hex?
> 
> man, i may have to try the new cpuid. i've never seen our chip only pull 144W as a hex.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Thanks for the insight so are you saying that this thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide) is misleading?


Lets do a little test here. I'm gonna run Intel burn test using 1 thread only, on Core #0. Then we'll look at core temps and "CPU" temps.

As you can see in the picture below, only one core is at full load, yet "Core temps" are identical for all four cores.... Not only that, 23*C is below my ambient temp anyways. The "CPU" temp is at 33*C and judging by the heat around the CPU (using my finger) that seems about right.



Okay, now lets try it with 2 cores. Core #0 and Core #1. CPU temp went up 1*C and look at Core temps.... Then went up exactly 1*C on all four cores.



Just for fun lets try 3 cores and see what happens.



And we get the same result. Core temps are reading 26*C (which is about ambient) at 75% load. My cooling is pretty good, but its not that good, lol.

Not only that, you can see when "CPU" temp rose, so did Core temp. The core's themselves don't have an actual sensor to output temps, the "Core temp" temperature is purely a calculated value and is completely worthless IMO.


----------



## Jahve77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> what were your temps (cpu and mainboard) loaded at 4/hex?
> man, i may have to try the new cpuid. i've never seen our chip only pull 144W as a hex.


As hexcore it's CPU 37-38c and mobo 34-35c idle and under load CPU is at 54-56c, no idea of the system/mobo temps under load. I do not recall quad temps as I have not run it as quad for couple of months. The ambient temp at the moment is about 27c and the two GTX560 arent helping the temps at all


----------



## Schmuckley

@ sage..It looks like you are at your thermal limit


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jahve77*
> 
> As hexcore it's CPU 37-38c and mobo 34-35c idle and under load CPU is at 54-56c, no idea of the system/mobo temps under load. I do not recall quad temps as I have not run it as quad for couple of months. The ambient temp at the moment is about 27c and the two GTX560 arent helping the temps at all


use this guide if you wish to fine tune your oc . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

i would lower the ht down to 2000MHz and leave its vcore to auto. amd recommends max temp not to go over 62C but i know for sure that software monitoring programs are not that accurate. if you can lower your cpu temp further it might help.

lowering temp by improving air flow, using a better paste, and other solutions without going as far as buying a better cpu cooler might work. in your case every degree lower counts. your ambient is already low.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> @ sage..It looks like you are at your thermal limit


It would appear so guess i need a better cpu cooler and case


----------



## Jahve77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> use this guide if you wish to fine tune your oc . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys
> i would lower the ht down to 2000MHz and leave its vcore to auto. amd recommends max temp not to go over 62C but i know for sure that software monitoring programs are not that accurate. if you can lower your cpu temp further it might help.
> lowering temp by improving air flow, using a better paste, and other solutions without going as far as buying a better cpu cooler might work. in your case every degree lower counts. your ambient is already low.


Thanks, was not sure if the HT Link helped at all, like i said, read it from somewhere else that amd chips would like the HT Link and NB to be at the same freq, but have not seen any such talks in here. I have read the quide you linked to, but still a bit unsure which NB voltage i should work with, NB Voltage or CPU NB VID. As usual, the mobo manual is of little help explaining the settings.

My case has 4 aftermarket fans installed along with the ones that came with the case, i am using Noctua NH-U12P SE 2 as the cpu cooler, max rpm's all the time. Not sure if i can do better without liquid for the cpu ..


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Lets do a little test here. I'm gonna run Intel burn test using 1 thread only, on Core #0. Then we'll look at core temps and "CPU" temps.
> As you can see in the picture below, only one core is at full load, yet "Core temps" are identical for all four cores.... Not only that, 23*C is below my ambient temp anyways. The "CPU" temp is at 33*C and judging by the heat around the CPU (using my finger) that seems about right.
> 
> Okay, now lets try it with 2 cores. Core #0 and Core #1. CPU temp went up 1*C and look at Core temps.... Then went up exactly 1*C on all four cores.
> 
> Just for fun lets try 3 cores and see what happens.
> 
> And we get the same result. Core temps are reading 26*C (which is about ambient) at 75% load. My cooling is pretty good, but its not that good, lol.
> Not only that, you can see when "CPU" temp rose, so did Core temp. The core's themselves don't have an actual sensor to output temps, the "Core temp" temperature is purely a calculated value and is completely worthless IMO.


Your low temps is expected because you got superior cooling and am assuming your ambient room temp is around 26c. Where as, i'm using air cooling and room temp is 33c cause i'm in the Caribbean and since your guys only monitor cpu/socket temp then programs like coretemp should be obsolete?


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Your low temps is expected because you got superior cooling and am assuming your ambient room temp is around 26c. Where as, i'm using air cooling and room temp is 33c cause i'm in the Caribbean and since your guys only monitor cpu/socket temp then programs like coretemp should be obsolete?


I would say its around 26c ambient temp. There's no way core temps should be 26c at full load tho. Idle temps, sure but not load temps. I was pointing out how inaccurate core temps were. I mean, its not even monitoring core temps independently, they're all just the same temp, lol.

I used to go by core temps back when I was running A64's, and would always wonder why I was BSOD'ing or getting unstable even tho temps were fine. After realizing I needed to look at the "CPU" temp instead, I quickly figured out why I was having issues.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jahve77*
> 
> Thanks, was not sure if the HT Link helped at all, like i said, read it from somewhere else that amd chips would like the HT Link and NB to be at the same freq, but have not seen any such talks in here. I have read the quide you linked to, but still a bit unsure which NB voltage i should work with, NB Voltage or CPU NB VID. As usual, the mobo manual is of little help explaining the settings.
> My case has 4 aftermarket fans installed along with the ones that came with the case, i am using Noctua NH-U12P SE 2 as the cpu cooler, max rpm's all the time. Not sure if i can do better without liquid for the cpu ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/SPOILER]
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/962746/width/600/height/421/flags/]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2680227/width/600/height/421[/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> if you're gaming using hex try quad with a higher oc. like 4.2 - 4.3 GHz. save your hex settings first in bios. i don't think water will make a big difference, since youv'e got a very good cooler. a dedicated fan on the nb and vrm area might help in stability.
> 
> see if you can fine tune your oc again and maybe lower that cpu vcore. if you jump on water cooling - a closed loop maybe. custom loop is open for upgrade and can become expensive.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> I would say its around 26c ambient temp. There's no way core temps should be 26c at full load tho. Idle temps, sure but not load temps. I was pointing out how inaccurate core temps were. I mean, its not even monitoring core temps independently, they're all just the same temp, lol.
> I used to go by core temps back when I was running A64's, and would always wonder why I was BSOD'ing or getting unstable even tho temps were fine. After realizing I needed to look at the "CPU" temp instead, I quickly figured out why I was having issues.


k, can you pls. help Jahve77 as well.


----------



## Jahve77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> k, can you pls. help Jahve77 as well.


Thanks m8







My main issue atm is with the NB voltages, as i still dont know which one is the right one, NB Voltage or CPU NB VID


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jahve77*
> 
> Thanks m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main issue atm is with the NB voltages, as i still dont know which one is the right one, NB Voltage or CPU NB VID


set CPU-NB freq to 2400mhz @ 1.2v and set HT link freq to 24000mhz amd assuming you are using 1600mhz ram so set timings to 9-9-9-24 2T 1.5v


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> I would say its around 26c ambient temp. There's no way core temps should be 26c at full load tho. Idle temps, sure but not load temps. I was pointing out how inaccurate core temps were. I mean, its not even monitoring core temps independently, they're all just the same temp, lol.
> I used to go by core temps back when I was running A64's, and would always wonder why I was BSOD'ing or getting unstable even tho temps were fine. After realizing I needed to look at the "CPU" temp instead, I quickly figured out why I was having issues.


Thanks again 4 the clarification, I think I'll just keep the cpu/socket temp below 62c like you and rdr09 suggested.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jahve77*
> 
> Thanks m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main issue atm is with the NB voltages, as i still dont know which one is the right one, NB Voltage or CPU NB VID


let's use your cpuz screenines. the NB voltage is for your HT Link, while the CPU/NB vid is for your NB Freq. i would leave the NB voltage in auto. when your raise the fsb (blck) your NB freq (CPU/NB) and ram will go with it. at 2500MHz on the CPU/NB might require a bump in its votage.

mine is labeled cpu/nb (NB Frq) vcore and i set it to 1.4v for anything higher than 2500MHz. that is just me and based on my mobo. any lower my sig would not boot (older mobo).

i'd wait for someone's input who's got a gigabyte mobo.


----------



## *ka24e*

With mine its CPU/NB VID. I personally run my NB @ 3000mhz (1.325v) and the HT Link @ 2000mhz

With a Gigabyte board, it should be labeled as CPU/NB Voltage or CPU/NB VID. Don't raise the HT Link or Northbirdge Voltage.



- *CPU PLL Voltage* = Leave this one alone.
- *DRAM Voltage Control* = Ram Voltage.
- *DDR VTT Voltage Contro*l = Leave this one alone.
- *NB Voltage Contro*l = Only needed when raising the base clock really high. I'm at 250mhz at "Normal" voltage. Never needed any extra Voltage on this.
- *HT Link Voltage Contro*l = Leave this one alone.
- *NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Ctrl* = Leave this one alone.
- *CPU NB VID Control* = Use this to stabilize NB Frequency. You should need roughly 1.3-1.4v for 3000mhz.
- *CPU Voltage Control* = CPU Voltage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jahve77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> With mine its CPU/NB VID. I personally run my NB @ 3000mhz (1.325v) and the HT Link @ 2000mhz
> With a Gigabyte board, it should be labeled as CPU/NB Voltage or CPU/NB VID. Don't raise the HT Link or Northbirdge Voltage.
> 
> - *CPU PLL Voltage* = Leave this one alone.
> - *DRAM Voltage Control* = Ram Voltage.
> - *DDR VTT Voltage Contro*l = Leave this one alone.
> - *NB Voltage Contro*l = Only needed when raising the base clock really high. I'm at 250mhz at "Normal" voltage. Never needed any extra Voltage on this.
> - *HT Link Voltage Contro*l = Leave this one alone.
> - *NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage Ctrl* = Leave this one alone.
> - *CPU NB VID Control* = Use this to stabilize NB Frequency. You should need roughly 1.3-1.4v for 3000mhz.
> - *CPU Voltage Control* = CPU Voltage.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks! This was exactly what I was looking for, so it is the CPU NB VID then. I have not raised any voltages part from CPU to 1.4v so far, and will try to get to the 4.0 at X6 with this NB oc&voltage. Ran steady X4 at 4.1 at stocks and 4.2 at 1.5v cpu, but even as i know that hexcore will not help at all in gaming, would want to find that steady hexcore 4GHz









Thanks ka24e and rdr09, will let you know how it turned out.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jahve77*
> 
> Thanks! This was exactly what I was looking for, so it is the CPU NB VID then. I have not raised any voltages part from CPU to 1.4v so far, and will try to get to the 4.0 at X6 with this NB oc&voltage. Ran steady X4 at 4.1 at stocks and 4.2 at 1.5v cpu, but even as i know that hexcore will not help at all in gaming, would want to find that steady hexcore 4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ka24e and rdr09, will let you know how it turned out.


nvm. k, is right.


----------



## Jahve77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> not so fast. your cpu/nb voltage is the *NB Voltage Control*.
> here is info about the CPU Vid Voltage Control . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/251112/cpu-vid
> it is the *NB Voltage Control* that you need to play with when oc'ing the NB Freq as shown in the CPUZ.
> edit: different manufacturers label them differently.
> EDIT2: just noticed i differed with k. we may need further confirmation.


Heh







You see now why i was somewhat unsure about which one to play with .. Atm, i did up the cpu to 1.45v, put the HT Link back to 2000 and put the CPU NB VID up to 1.375v .. Running ok idle, but if your latest info is correct, doubt it will stand any load ..


----------



## rdr09

it is confusing. gigabyte has to be different, which make things worst.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jahve77*
> 
> Heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see now why i was somewhat unsure about which one to play with .. Atm, i did up the cpu to 1.45v, put the HT Link back to 2000 and put the CPU NB VID up to 1.375v .. Running ok idle, but if your latest info is correct, doubt it will stand any load ..


you might be able to lower your cpu vcore if you use the blck (fsb) to oc. try 16 multiplier and 250 for bus speed (fsb) using the same vcore at first. you can lower your nb and ram back to their original settings, then slowy lower your vcore up until it won't boot.


----------



## Mathius

Hey guys.....

I'm finally back here with my 960T build....

I didn't think yet another 'Help with my 960T Overclock' thread would be a good idea, so what better place to come than the 960T etc Thurban Club thread..
_.If its in the wrong place Sorry.....just thought this would be a better place to ask a question or two without yet another thread._

Ok so I recently purchased Flight Simulator X - Gold edition, and have been looking at the Win 7 64bit errors and such, and I know what I'm doing to 'fix' the problem, however as I understand it FSX is a CPU hungry title, hence my overclock...

_Note: I bought (ebay'd) this and in all onesty didnt think I'd win. too late now though, so am running the *AMD STOCK COOLING*._

Motherboard - Gigabyte 970A-UD3
Processor - Phenom II x4 960T (does unlock to 6 but not considering testing it with Prime on Stock Cooling)

I'm aiming for 3.5ghz which I believe I have but want to know what I can do to not strain the chip too much..

AMD C1E Support - Disabled
Cool & Quiet - Disabled
Core Performance Boost ({sub options}CPB Ratio + Turbo CPB) - Disabled <--- the boost was to 3.4ghz (x17) but you'll see why I disabled it lower down.

Basically All I have done is changed the Multiplier to 17.5x (3500mhz) I haven't touched the FSB, NB, RAM or anything like that.

Prime95's Blend Test has been running for 20mins and the MAX Temp so far has been 47,47,47,46 C

Without my AfterMarket Cooler (Hyper 212 EVO) which I do plan on getting, I dont want to venture any higher, also I dont want to fiddle with the FSB and such...Is my understanding correct......If I change the FSB it has a knock-on effect with my RAM, as I dont want to alter my ram at this stage.

After nearly 2 hours the temps didnt rise and there were no errors...for now I've reverted back to Stock speeds as the boost gets me to 3.4ghz with no OC.....yes ? I'll be back to OC'ing once I get my 212 EVO and a target will be a 24/7 stable 3.9


----------



## rdr09

Mathius, since you have your chip at stock - bring your vcore down to 1.16v or lower - down until it won't boot if you haven't done so.

fill out the rig builder (upper right corner).the 212 will be a great addition to your rig.


----------



## bballkenn

I need some slight temperature knowledge for the 960t. I have multiple temperature sensor programs running each having its own different temp read out. First of all here are my specs,

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 960T Black 3.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($145.98 @ NCIX US)
CPU Cooler: Xigmatek AEGIR SD128264 89.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($72.86 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: ASRock 970 EXTREME4 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($107.86 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($104.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Video Card: HIS Radeon HD 7850 2GB Video Card ($254.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Corsair 300R ATX Mid Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: OCZ 750W ATX12V Power Supply ($79.96 @ NCIX US)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (64-bit) ($178.98 @ NCIX US)
Total: $1055.60
(Prices include shipping and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-07-21 11:39 EDT-0400)

Here are my temp read outs.



I am confused about the HWmonitor between CPUTIN, and core temp. I tried running Prime95 and the core temp goes up but not CPUTIN. Another person told me that CPUTIN was too high because it was abobe 60C for the 960t, but it won't even go down, stays 60C even after a night being off. AMD Overdrive corresponds with core temp of the HWMonitor. CoreTemp is in between. And the Asrock Utility is in the negatives! Which should I base it off? I want to overclock but without knowing which temp to use is very confusing.


----------



## sage101

I am confused about the HWmonitor between CPUTIN, and core temp. I tried running Prime95 and the core temp goes up but not CPUTIN. Another person told me that CPUTIN was too high because it was abobe 60C for the 960t, but it won't even go down, stays 60C even after a night being off. AMD Overdrive corresponds with core temp of the HWMonitor. CoreTemp is in between. And the Asrock Utility is in the negatives! Which should I base it off? I want to overclock but without knowing which temp to use is very confusing.[/quote]

And i thought my temps were strange. Try speedfan and compare it to the other softwares


----------



## Mathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ........................bring your vcore down to 1.16v or lower - down until it won't boot if you haven't done so.
> fill out the rig builder (upper right corner) I have done, but it doesn't show on my post's for some reason ?.the 212 will be a great addition to your rig.


Strangely my [normal] volts was at 1.35 which was strange cos it was 1.2v before I OC'd to 3.5ghz...All back to norml default settings now, well apart from the Volts

Now its 1.175v... I'll leave it at that for now, until I need to restart again, and have Prime95 running just to make sure that it can cope with the low v's

_EDIT:
Needed to restart (windows update) and tried setting CPU Voltage Control to 1.100v and was given a Blue Screen.....lol
CPU Voltage Control, now set to 1.150v and seems ok....Prime is running also_


----------



## The Pook

At 3Ghz, most chips are fine with 1.10-1.15v. The default voltage, depending on a) the chip and b) the motherboard, is anywhere from 1.20-1.30v.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> At 3Ghz, most chips are fine with 1.10-1.15v. The default voltage, depending on a) the chip and b) the motherboard, is anywhere from 1.20-1.30v.


Mine tells me default vcore is 1.440 lol. i had to change it.. running 250x16 for 4.0 and only 1.392 vcore. under full load it drops to 1.679v


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bballkenn*
> 
> I need some slight temperature knowledge for the 960t. I have multiple temperature sensor programs running each having its own different temp read out. First of all here are my specs,
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 960T Black 3.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($145.98 @ NCIX US)
> CPU Cooler: Xigmatek AEGIR SD128264 89.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($72.86 @ Newegg)
> Motherboard: ASRock 970 EXTREME4 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($107.86 @ Newegg)
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
> Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($104.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Video Card: HIS Radeon HD 7850 2GB Video Card ($254.99 @ Newegg)
> Case: Corsair 300R ATX Mid Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> Power Supply: OCZ 750W ATX12V Power Supply ($79.96 @ NCIX US)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (64-bit) ($178.98 @ NCIX US)
> Total: $1055.60
> (Prices include shipping and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-07-21 11:39 EDT-0400)
> Here are my temp read outs.
> [/spoiler]
> I am confused about the HWmonitor between CPUTIN, and core temp. I tried running Prime95 and the core temp goes up but not CPUTIN. Another person told me that CPUTIN was too high because it was abobe 60C for the 960t, but it won't even go down, stays 60C even after a night being off. AMD Overdrive corresponds with core temp of the HWMonitor. CoreTemp is in between. And the Asrock Utility is in the negatives! Which should I base it off? I want to overclock but without knowing which temp to use is very confusing.


try this . . .

http://download.cnet.com/SpeedFan/3000-2094_4-10067444.html?tag=contentBody;pop

also, update your bios version if you haven't. the cpu temp will always be higher than the core temps by about 10 - 12 C on mine and should be the same with yours.


----------



## *ka24e*

4.3ghz @ 1.52v as a quad. 30 Run IBT Stable.

Max temp = 47*C // Socket temp, not core temp

CPU = 1.52v
CPU/NB = 1.325v
Ram = 1.312v (9-9-9-24-1T 1687mhz 2x4 kit)
HT Link Votlage = Lowest possible setting in the BIOS
NB Voltage = Lowest possible setting in the BIOS
CPU PLL = Lowest possible setting in the BIOS

Specs in pic:


----------



## *ka24e*

Debating on pushing 1.6v and see where that takes me


----------



## skyline_king88

hey guys me agian lol but i am wondering scince i got a bunk cheap that wont do x6 i was wondering what are the unlock rates of these chips seam high on here or you guys are just really lucky


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> hey guys me agian lol but i am wondering scince i got a bunk cheap that wont do x6 i was wondering what are the unlock rates of these chips seam high on here or you guys are just really lucky


Last time I checked there was a near 75% chance of any successful unlock. However if you take my word for it, anything less than 100% or more than 0% is a 50/50. I wouldn't care if there was a 99.9% chance or 0.1%, it comes down to whether or not you're feeling lucky.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Debating on pushing 1.6v and see where that takes me


do it. just for suicide runs.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> hey guys me agian lol but i am wondering scince i got a bunk cheap that wont do x6 i was wondering what are the unlock rates of these chips seam high on here or you guys are just really lucky


Just going by this thread it seems to be high. I have a feeling some of the unsuccessful unlocks are due to other probs.

I moved my unlocked B55 to another board, and it *seemingly* wouldn't unlock and run stable. Just to trouble shoot a little I bumped the G-Skill DDR3 1600 down to 1333, and it ran X4 fine. Swapped on some 30nm Samsung RAM and it had no problem running unlocked at 1866.

I think that alot of people with just enough experience don't do the extra troubleshooting it takes to be successful at unlocking (and alot of other overclocking "failures"). Sometimes the problem isn't the obvious.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> do it. just for suicide runs.


Tried it briefly at 4427mhz @ 1.6v, and it failed within seconds of IBT. Ambient temps are killing the OC potential, but the socket temp hovered around 52c. The VRMs were pretty toasty at that voltage tho.

I need to get a waterblock on the VRMs and get to work.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Tried it briefly at 4427mhz @ 1.6v, and it failed within seconds of IBT. Ambient temps are killing the OC potential, but the socket temp hovered around 52c. The VRMs were pretty toasty at that voltage tho.
> I need to get a waterblock on the VRMs and get to work.


Do you have a fan on them at least? That may be all you need.


----------



## *ka24e*

Oh yeah, lol. The board is laying flat on a make shift test bench with a 120mm fan (at full speed) directly over the ram and CPU block. The VRMs have an 80mm fan (at full speed) blowing on to the heatsink as well.

I also just pulled the SB/NB/VRM heatsinks off and re-pasted/padded as well. Temps dropped about 2*c after the fresh TIM but nothing drastic. As a x6 core the VRM's get into the 70*c in IBT! Hence the need for a waterblock.


----------



## rdr09

ka24e, it seems gigabytes are like that. the nb, especially gets toasty.


----------



## *ka24e*

Yeah, it does get toasty. Would (or anyone else) know if they made a block specific to the GA-890FXA-UD7 board? Like a one piece SB/NB and VRM block to replace the stock passive cooled one?


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Yeah, it does get toasty. Would (or anyone else) know if they made a block specific to the GA-890FXA-UD7 board? Like a one piece SB/NB and VRM block to replace the stock passive cooled one?


here you go

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekgaamdkitac.html


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> here you go
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekgaamdkitac.html


Nice! That's exactly what I was looking for. Now to find some that are in stock.

+ Rep to you.


----------



## truckerguy

YVW


----------



## givmedew

User Name: givmedew
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 4000MHz @ 1.416
Max OC: Not sure at least 4300MHz but I don't remember the voltage. I do have Turbo enable I did verify that Turbo works and it is stable at 4.3GHz
Unlockable: X6


----------



## hotrod717

Has anyone gotten there 1600/1605T past 3000mhz on cpu/nb?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Has anyone gotten there 1600/1605T past 3000mhz on cpu/nb?


here hotrod . . .



i can raise more and test this old mobo.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> here hotrod . . .
> 
> i can raise more and test this old mobo.


I'm wondering because i haven't. no matter what i've tried with my 1600T. However, i popped in a 1100T and had no issues whatsoever. In fact i can oc higher with less volts and less heat with the 1100T. starting to think my chip had subpar imc or something. I know each chip varies, but the difference is significant.


----------



## hotrod717

Just got the 1100T and have yet to really test it. This is 1st attempt over 1600T best 24/7 stable. My temps idle at 34c on air with that oc,


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> here hotrod . . .
> i can raise more and test this old mobo.


How much voltage do i need for 2600Mhz cpu-nb frequency. I'm current @ 2400Mhz cpu-nb @ 1.2v and also what cpu cooler are you using?


----------



## truckerguy

feed that CPU/Nb your good up to 1.3 as a 4 core 1.35 as a 6 core


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just got the 1100T and have yet to really test it. This is 1st attempt over 1600T best 24/7 stable. My temps idle at 34c on air with that oc,


i think regular thubans are expected to behave better than zosmas as hex. some zosmas do better than thubans, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> feed that CPU/Nb your good up to 1.3 as a 4 core 1.35 as a 6 core


^this or start with 1.2 and if it does not boot - bump it up 0.01v at a time until it does. do not go over the numbers given by truckerguy and do not make changes on any other settings.

i have a backup rig and an image of my hdd, so i can get a little riskier.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i think regular thubans are expected to behave better than zosmas as hex. some zosmas do better than thubans, though.
> ^this or start with 1.2 and if it does not boot - bump it up 0.01v at a time until it does. do not go over the numbers given by truckerguy and do not make changes on any other settings.
> i have a backup rig and an image of my hdd, so i can get a little riskier.


thank man i'll try that


----------



## aznpersuazn

*User Name*: AznPersuazn
*CPU*: AMD X4 960T Zosma
*24/7 OC*: X4 4000 MHz @ 1.375 V
*Max OC*: X4 4431Mhz @ 1.41 V (Still wanting to push farther!)
*Unlockable*: X4 Stable Only



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2455553

Some Idle Temps:


----------



## hotrod717

Welcome! Those are some nice temps! Create a sig rig please.


----------



## aznpersuazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Welcome! Those are some nice temps! Create a sig rig please.


Thanks! I'm still tinkering with pictures and my account!

Rig sigs uploaded!


----------



## caffeinescandal

I think my chip degraded a bit.







Can't hit 4Ghz as a hexacore no matter how much volts i put in. Or it could be my ram. What do you guys think?


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> I think my chip degraded a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hit 4Ghz as a hexacore no matter how much volts i put in. Or it could be my ram. What do you guys think?


I always check RAM first on newer systems. Easiest is just to kick it down to 1333 and see if it's stable again. If so, it's time for some RAM testing.

Doesn't mean it's defective either, some systems just won't run certain sets at rated speeds. Throw the same set in another system, and it's fine.

Best thing I've found if you have to buy are the 30nm Samsung sets. They seem to run well anywhere I put them.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> I think my chip degraded a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hit 4Ghz as a hexacore no matter how much volts i put in. Or it could be my ram. What do you guys think?


Pretty much what 2thAche said. Ram can definitely cause issues that your describing.

Also, NB Frequency can effect stability as well. Try lowering the NB Multiplier and re-testing.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Hello friends, I figured I'd let you all know I no longer have a 960T, I sold my motherboard, cpu, and ram so I could afford a 3770K. If anybody is wondering I loved my 960T, it may have loved a high Vcore but it was a well performing chip. I decided to jump ship because i havent messed with Intel since the P4 days.

I enjoyed my time with the 960T but it's time to continue my quest for knowledge.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> I think my chip degraded a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hit 4Ghz as a hexacore no matter how much volts i put in. Or it could be my ram. What do you guys think?


try this:

lock it, lower the Rated FSB to 2000MHz or just set your multiplier to 20, leave the FSB at 200, and bump the cpu vcore to 1.38v. everything else to default or auto. if it boots, go back to bios and unlock it . . . save and exit. if it does not boot add 0.01v till it does but not over 1.55v. but it should before that.

use this guide to tweak it . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateful_Ikkou*
> 
> Hello friends, I figured I'd let you all know I no longer have a 960T, I sold my motherboard, cpu, and ram so I could afford a 3770K. If anybody is wondering I loved my 960T, it may have loved a high Vcore but it was a well performing chip. I decided to jump ship because i havent messed with Intel since the P4 days.
> I enjoyed my time with the 960T but it's time to continue my quest for knowledge.


see you around Fate.


----------



## Mr357

I just got my 960T and CPU-Z says it's a Thuban. Does that mean it'll probably unlock? I don't want to try yet because I'm just using the stock cooler from my 1090T and it might push the voltage too far. As far as OC'ing I've been pushing the frequency inch by inch via the multiplier and I've gotten to 3.6GHz @ stock 1.3V easily. I'll keep going, but might stop if I manage 3.8GHz @ 1.3V


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I just got my 960T and CPU-Z says it's a Thuban. Does that mean it'll probably unlock? I don't want to try yet because I'm just using the stock cooler from my 1090T and it might push the voltage too far. As far as OC'ing I've been pushing the frequency inch by inch via the multiplier and I've gotten to 3.6GHz @ stock 1.3V easily. I'll keep going, but might stop if I manage 3.8GHz @ 1.3V


it's fine. just unlock it at stock clock and see if it does. temp should not be an issue even with the stock cooler. after finding out, you can go back with your business. before doing so, make sure to save a profile of your 3.8 GHz (quad) profile in bios.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it's fine. just unlock it at stock clock and see if it does. temp should not be an issue even with the stock cooler. after finding out, you can go back with your business. before doing so, make sure to save a profile of your 3.8 GHz (quad) profile in bios.


When I got to 3.7 my system didn't crash, but none of my benchmarks would run, so I'm just going with 3.6 for now. I'll try unlocking though and hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> see you around Fate.


Oh I'll still be here, I'll just be hiding in the bushes like a Ninja.









On another note I may be getting another 960T in the near future for my folding rig I'm wanting to make.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> I think my chip degraded a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hit 4Ghz as a hexacore no matter how much volts i put in. Or it could be my ram. What do you guys think?


You have same RAm as I do..I run it @ 7-8-8-20 hmm.64? (1600Mhz)


----------



## Mr357

Well, it seems my 960T can't unlock. BIOS won't even post when I turn on core unlocker. I've flashed the BIOS to the latest and still it's a no go. Until I find a solution I'll just play around with it as an X4


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Well, it seems my 960T can't unlock. I've updated the BIOS on my mobo and still it's a no go. Until I find a solution I'll just play around with it as an X4


yeh i have a X4 only 960T as well


----------



## Mr357

Should it still at least post if the unlock fails? I've had to clear CMOS every time because it won't post. I'm going to try putting it in my 990FX with my H80 tomorrow so I can safely raise the voltage. I'm hoping that's the problem otherwise I'm stuck with an X4.


----------



## truckerguy

if it won't turn on the 2 x cores on the 990 it won't on any board
it won't post if in your bios you turn on the 2 x cores if the cores are bad or even if 1 is bad


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Lets do a little test here. I'm gonna run Intel burn test using 1 thread only, on Core #0. Then we'll look at core temps and "CPU" temps.
> As you can see in the picture below, only one core is at full load, yet "Core temps" are identical for all four cores.... Not only that, 23*C is below my ambient temp anyways. The "CPU" temp is at 33*C and judging by the heat around the CPU (using my finger) that seems about right.
> 
> Okay, now lets try it with 2 cores. Core #0 and Core #1. CPU temp went up 1*C and look at Core temps.... Then went up exactly 1*C on all four cores.
> 
> Just for fun lets try 3 cores and see what happens.
> 
> And we get the same result. Core temps are reading 26*C (which is about ambient) at 75% load. My cooling is pretty good, but its not that good, lol.
> Not only that, you can see when "CPU" temp rose, so did Core temp. The core's themselves don't have an actual sensor to output temps, the "Core temp" temperature is purely a calculated value and is completely worthless IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Your low temps is expected because you got superior cooling and am assuming your ambient room temp is around 26c. Where as, i'm using air cooling and room temp is 33c cause i'm in the Caribbean and since your guys only monitor cpu/socket temp then programs like coretemp should be obsolete?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bballkenn*
> 
> I need some slight temperature knowledge for the 960t. I have multiple temperature sensor programs running each having its own different temp read out. First of all here are my specs,
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 960T Black 3.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($145.98 @ NCIX US)
> CPU Cooler: Xigmatek AEGIR SD128264 89.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($72.86 @ Newegg)
> Motherboard: ASRock 970 EXTREME4 ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($107.86 @ Newegg)
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($49.99 @ Newegg)
> Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($104.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Video Card: HIS Radeon HD 7850 2GB Video Card ($254.99 @ Newegg)
> Case: Corsair 300R ATX Mid Tower Case ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> Power Supply: OCZ 750W ATX12V Power Supply ($79.96 @ NCIX US)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 (64-bit) ($178.98 @ NCIX US)
> Total: $1055.60
> (Prices include shipping and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-07-21 11:39 EDT-0400)
> Here are my temp read outs.
> 
> I am confused about the HWmonitor between CPUTIN, and core temp. I tried running Prime95 and the core temp goes up but not CPUTIN. Another person told me that CPUTIN was too high because it was abobe 60C for the 960t, but it won't even go down, stays 60C even after a night being off. AMD Overdrive corresponds with core temp of the HWMonitor. CoreTemp is in between. And the Asrock Utility is in the negatives! Which should I base it off? I want to overclock but without knowing which temp to use is very confusing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I am confused about the HWmonitor between CPUTIN, and core temp. I tried running Prime95 and the core temp goes up but not CPUTIN. Another person told me that CPUTIN was too high because it was abobe 60C for the 960t, but it won't even go down, stays 60C even after a night being off. AMD Overdrive corresponds with core temp of the HWMonitor. CoreTemp is in between. And the Asrock Utility is in the negatives! Which should I base it off? I want to overclock but without knowing which temp to use is very confusing.











You guys have to remember core temp readings are only good for a certain range,so at ambient temps or lower it won't read correctly. When using Core Temp I usually adjust the +/- offset around +10c to get accurate readings. It is actually measuring the temp between the heat spreader and the die.
With unlocked chips and using HWmonitor the safe CPUTIN is actually more like 70c, temporary excursions in the upper 60's is ok, 62c being the ideal maximum temp. So in other words if you compare temps between the Core Temp program and CPUTIN in HWMonitor,it would be about 10c lower in CoreTemp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> I think my chip degraded a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hit 4Ghz as a hexacore no matter how much volts i put in. Or it could be my ram. What do you guys think?


I think higher ambient temps will render overclocks you did when it was cooler unstable.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have to remember core temp readings are only good for a certain range,so at ambient temps or lower it won't read correctly. When using Core Temp I usually adjust the +/- offset around +10c to get accurate readings. It is actually measuring the temp between the heat spreader and the die.
> With unlocked chips and using HWmonitor the safe CPUTIN is actually more like 70c, temporary excursions in the upper 60's is ok, 62c being the ideal maximum temp. So in other words if you compare temps between the Core Temp program and CPUTIN in HWMonitor,it would be about 10c lower in CoreTemp.
> I think higher ambient temps will render overclocks you did when it was cooler unstable.


Not to mention tho, each core does not get an independent reading. If Core 0 is af 100% load and Core 1, 2 and 3 are at 0%, Core temp for all the cores will be the exact same temp. The idle cores not in use will still be at the same temperature as the core at full load.

To me, that is pretty much useless and I cannot see how that would even be close to accurate. Regardless tho, I gave up on core temp a long time ago.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Well, it seems my 960T can't unlock. BIOS won't even post when I turn on core unlocker. I've flashed the BIOS to the latest and still it's a no go. Until I find a solution I'll just play around with it as an X4


Have you read the OCN unlocking guide? You may just need more VCore and/or CPU-NB voltage. Also, as a rule of thumb I'd set RAM to 1333 during unlocking trials.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Have you read the OCN unlocking guide? You may just need more VCore and/or CPU-NB voltage. Also, as a rule of thumb I'd set RAM to 1333 during unlocking trials.


I've never really liked adjusting the NB, but I might try it. It was at 1.15V if my memory serves me. As far as Vcore I doubt that's it due to the fact that 1.4V with load line calibration enabled didn't work. I had my RAM set to 1333 @ 1.5V

Other notes- C1E, Cool N' Quiet, Turbo core, and all spread spectrums were disabled. Multiplier was at the default 15, and both NB and HT were at 2000MHz


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I've never really liked adjusting the NB, but I might try it. It was at 1.15V if my memory serves me. As far as Vcore I doubt that's it due to the fact that 1.4V with load line calibration enabled didn't work. I had my RAM set to 1333 @ 1.5V
> Other notes- C1E, Cool N' Quiet, Turbo core, and all spread spectrums were disabled. Multiplier was at the default 15, and both NB and HT were at 2000MHz


the cpu/nb voltage and nb voltage are 2 diffrent things and the voltage gode to 2 diffrent areas


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> the cpu/nb voltage and nb voltage are 2 diffrent things and the voltage gode to 2 diffrent areas


Yeah, I meant CPU/NB


----------



## truckerguy

if your running your NB frequancy at stock of 2000Mhz then 1.17 to 1.2 will work the higher you go with the NB frequancy the more voltae you will need. The same when you OC the cpu speed i.e muliplyer the higher the more Vcore. NB frequancy is the menory side of the cpu the higher you take it the more CPU/NB voltage you need


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Well, it seems my 960T can't unlock. BIOS won't even post when I turn on core unlocker. I've flashed the BIOS to the latest and still it's a no go. Until I find a solution I'll just play around with it as an X4


i'll put it in the sabertooth and run it at 4.4GHz as a quad. no biggie really . . . you have a true hex around.i keep mine a quad now - works well and stays cool for gaming.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i'll put it in the sabertooth and run it at 4.4GHz as a quad. no biggie really . . . you have a true hex around.i keep mine a quad now - works well and stays cool for gaming.


Yeah, I'm just going to swap the CPU's. X4 for my gaming rig, X6 for the dedicated server machine.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Yeah, I'm just going to swap the CPU's. X4 for my gaming rig, X6 for the dedicated server machine.


That's probably a good choice.


----------



## Mr357

1.32V pretty good for 3.8GHz as a quad? I realize voltage doesn't always scale well, but what should 4GHz take with this chip?










Well, I got the answer- 1.39










It does say the Vcore got up to 1.42, but that's only because I bumped it to that before starting Prime just to be safe. It offset to 1.39 and ran at that throughout the test.


----------



## rdr09

looking good, Mr357. what is your nb set at?

that xfire is making your case warm.


----------



## 2thAche

I'd shoot for 4.0 if this is a gaming system. If it seems to be taking too much VCore, make sure it's not your RAM (kick it to 1333 during overclocking) or CPU-NB voltage holding you back, or try raising FSB and using a lower mulitplier (you may need to raise NB voltage for that).


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> looking good, Mr357. what is your nb set at?
> that xfire is making your case warm.


Haven't really bothered to mess with the NB since I'm just using multiplier for the time being. I guess it's at default 1.1 (or whatever default is) and CPU/NB is at 1.2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> I'd shoot for 4.0 if this is a gaming system. If it seems to be taking too much VCore, make sure it's not your RAM (kick it to 1333 during overclocking) or CPU-NB voltage holding you back, or try raising FSB and using a lower mulitplier (you may need to raise NB voltage for that).


To me vcore on this chip is pretty low since I've been using a 1090T for over a year now (1.375V at stock). I do have my RAM at 1333, but I feel like bumping it to 1600 wouldn't hurt since the voltage is 1.5 either way. I guess I'll start working on finding a good FSB-multiplier combo. What's the max for NB? 1.4?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Haven't really bothered to mess with the NB since I'm just using multiplier for the time being. I guess it's at default 1.1 (or whatever default is) and CPU/NB is at 1.2
> To me vcore on this chip is pretty low since I've been using a 1090T for over a year now (1.375V at stock). I do have my RAM at 1333, but I feel like bumping it to 1600 wouldn't hurt since the voltage is 1.5 either way. I guess I'll start working on finding a good FSB-multiplier combo. What's the max for NB? 1.4?


i got mine currently at 4GHz/1.38vcore and ran prime for about an hour. when it was cooler (around 45F outside) i used to be able to run the same settings as a hex for a max time of 12 hours using the cooler master 212+ push/pull. it is currently 84F/29C outside.



my bios allows for up to 8 profiles and i have all filled. this 4Ghz is just one of them. i can set the 4 unlocked or even 4.4 unlocked and play my games, do work, etc. with no problems. although, i know some of those settings will not pass prime.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i got mine currently at 4GHz/1.38vcore and ran prime for about an hour. when it was cooler (around 45F outside) i used to be able to run the same settings as a hex for a max time of 12 hours using the cooler master 212+ push/pull. it is currently 84F/29C outside.
> 
> Do you think I would reduce my socket temps if I cut of the 2 sides of my cpu retention bracket. My mobo has a AM3+ socket but with an AM3/AM2 retention bracket style.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i got mine currently at 4GHz/1.38vcore and ran prime for about an hour. when it was cooler (around 45F outside) i used to be able to run the same settings as a hex for a max time of 12 hours using the cooler master 212+ push/pull. it is currently 84F/29C outside.
> Do you think I would reduce my socket temps if I cut of the 2 sides of my cpu retention bracket. My mobo has a AM3+ socket but with an AM3/AM2 retention bracket style.
> 
> 
> 
> sage, what sort of problem is the cpu retention bracket causing?
> 
> EDIT: i would not recommend making drastic mods to the mobo. they might void your warranty. actually a better cpu cooler is what will bring socket temp down. that and adding a fan or two to cool the nb/vrm heatsinks. one other thing is to add a fan that will blow to the back of your mobo in the area of the cpu socket - if you don't mind modding your case . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> sage, what sort of problem is the cpu retention bracket causing?
> EDIT: i would not recommend making drastic mods to the mobo. they might void your warranty. actually a better cpu cooler is what will bring socket temp down. that and adding a fan or two to cool the nb/vrm heatsinks. one other thing is to add a fan that will blow to the back of your mobo in the area of the cpu socket - if you don't mind modding your case . . .


The cpu retention bracket isn't causing any problem at all but I've notice on the 970/990 series chipset boards the sides on the retention bracket is remove compared to those on the AM3/AM2 boards. So I'm wondering would it reduce my socket temps if I cut it out like the 970/990 mobo?

*Warranty isn't an issue


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> The cpu retention bracket isn't causing any problem at all but I've notice on the 970/990 series chipset boards the sides on the retention bracket is remove compared to those on the AM3/AM2 boards. So I'm wondering would it reduce my socket temps if I cut it out like the 970/990 mobo?
> *Warranty isn't an issue


go for it, then.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> go for it, then.


I was planning on getting the CM hyper 212 EVO but when I did some research I realized that it wouldn't have fit in my case so I'm kinda stuck with the hyper TX3. That's why i need to find other means to cool down my cpu.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I was planning on getting the CM hyper 212 EVO but when I did some research I realized that it wouldn't have fit in my case so I'm kinda stuck with the hyper TX3. That's why i need to find other means to cool down my cpu.


i am not sure if this would work better . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103100

it should clear your rams. the thing is . . . i doubt if you can add another fan if you need to. it has 5 heat pipes compared to 3 from the tx3.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i am not sure if this would work better . . .
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103100
> it should clear your rams. the thing is . . . i doubt if you can add another fan if you need to. it has 5 heat pipes compared to 3 from the tx3.


Man you're some type of tech guru, that's exactly the same cpu cooler I'm looking @ right now. Do you think I would see @ least 10 degrees drop in my socket temp compared to the TX3?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Man you're some type of tech guru, that's exactly the same cpu cooler I'm looking @ right now. Do you think I would see @ least 10 degrees drop in my socket temp compared to the TX3?


it will be a step up from the tx3 for sure. with an equally good paste it should drop your temp. tx3, i believe is meant for lower tpds. the zosma is one at 95w locked but once you unlock it, it gets up there.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it will be a step up from the tx3 for sure. with an equally good paste it should drop your temp. tx3, i believe is meant for lower tpds. the zosma is one at 95w locked but once you unlock it, it gets up there.


So you're saying it won't be good enough to cool my X6 1600T? As an X6 3.8ghz 1.35vcore it idles @ 40c, 55c during gaming and 66c under prime95 with the TX3. Do you think i would be able to keep it under 60c during prime95 with the COOLER MASTER GeminII S524? And what about the COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520?


----------



## rdr09

sage, the gemini will bring those temps down for sure.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> sage, the gemini will bring those temps down for sure.


lol i know you're thinking I'm asking too many questions but I want to make sure it would be considerable upgrade over the TX3, just wish my case was large enough to support the 212 evo guess i'll have to settle with the S524. Since I live in the caribbean it should take about 2 weeks to get here so when i receive it I'll post some temp pics. Thanks for all your help


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> lol i know you're thinking I'm asking too many questions but I want to make sure it would be considerable upgrade over the TX3, just wish my case was large enough to support the 212 evo guess i'll have to settle with the S524. Since I live in the caribbean it should take about 2 weeks to get here so when i receive it I'll post some temp pics. Thanks for all your help


The gemini is the 212 one and the same just laied on its side and as a down draft it blows right on top of the VRM'sits off set so thier are no ram clerances,, just make sure to change the rear case fan to pull air in so the gemini has cool air to use


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> The gemini is the 212 one and the same just laied on its side and as a down draft it blows right on top of the VRM'sits off set so thier are no ram clerances,, just make sure to change the rear case fan to pull air in so the gemini has cool air to use


Thanks for the recommendation however I already have 2 120mm side panel fans 1 will be used as an exhaust and the other as an intake and the rear will be an exhaust(92mm).


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation however I already have 2 120mm side panel fans 1 will be used as an exhaust and the other as an intake and the rear will be an exhaust(92mm).


You're setting one side fan as exhaust and one as intake? Set both as intakes or they'll cancel each other out.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> You're setting one side fan as exhaust and one as intake? Set both as intakes or they'll cancel each other out.


Thanks I'll do that.


----------



## InsideJob

Is there any reason that CPU-ID is reading my O.C. settings as way different then what I'm setting them to in the bios?


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Is there any reason that CPU-ID is reading my O.C. settings as way different then what I'm setting them to in the bios?


Details?


----------



## InsideJob

This is my readings in CPU-Z and in the bios all I did was set

CPU freq to 3900mhz with strictly multiplier
CPU-NB freq to 2200mhz @ 1.2v
RAM - stock
NB - stock
HT link - stock

Those CPU-Z readings are giving me O.C'd HT link speed, ram, NB, FSB and higher then set CPU freq...









The only things that remained the same as I set as far as I can tell are the CPU vcore, and RAM timings...


----------



## InsideJob

As well, CPUID Hardware Monitor is giving me 42 degrees at idle for TMPIN1... Im confused









I updated my bios 2 days ago with MSI live update, and checked if a newer version of CPU-Z came out recently and I've still got most recent version.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> As well, CPUID Hardware Monitor is giving me 42 degrees at idle for TMPIN1... Im confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated my bios 2 days ago with MSI live update, and checked if a newer version of CPU-Z came out recently and I've still got most recent version.


it is a bug. don't get tempted to validate.









http://www.cpuid.com/

not sure about the temp.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it is a bug. don't get tempted to validate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/
> not sure about the temp.


Thanks a bunch. Downgraded to 1.60.1 and works fine








As for the temp issue I think its just overvolting, going to drop it till it wont boot and see temps again.


----------



## HCS01

I am having an interesting issue with my 960T: CnQ will not function if the multiplier is above 18. The number of enable cores does not matter.
I was wondering if anyone else has or has even heard of this problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated, as I am now trying to work out a solid, fast ref clock OC to reach 4+ Ghz.

The system in question is the one in my sig.

Thanks for your time


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCS01*
> 
> I am having an interesting issue with my 960T: CnQ will not function if the multiplier is above 18. The number of enable cores does not matter.
> I was wondering if anyone else has or has even heard of this problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated, as I am now trying to work out a solid, fast ref clock OC to reach 4+ Ghz.
> The system in question is the one in my sig.
> Thanks for your time


did you set Balance in Power Option? it works on mine . . .



i find 16/250 ideal for 4GHz.


----------



## HCS01

@RDR: Thanks for the advice. I double checked, and my comp is still on the balanced power profile. I don't have this problem until my multiplier > 18. I was asking because a low ref clock seems to be the only way I can stabilize 6 cores at 4Ghz. I can stabilize 4 at 250 x 16, though, so I will check out some other options and see what I come up with.

Thanks again, I appreciate it.

Peace


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Thanks a bunch. Downgraded to 1.60.1 and works fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the temp issue I think its just overvolting, going to drop it till it wont boot and see temps again.


Just because it boots, doesn't make it stable. You' re going to have to bump it a little beyond " just booting" to get it stable.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznpersuazn*
> 
> Thanks! I'm still tinkering with pictures and my account!
> Rig sigs uploaded!


are you able to make the 4.4 prime stable? i mean at least 12hrs.


----------



## ozzy983

Hey guys, long time no see.

I ended up burning out my motherboard -- R.I.P Gigabyte MA790-UD4P.









I'm too cheap to buy a new system, since all my components are so outdated, i.e. DDR 2 RAM.

Unfortunately, the only motherboard I had on hand was an older Gigabyte MA770-UD3, lol.

The processor required a BIOS update to get working properly, and I didn't have an old one lying around. After months of waiting and debating, I finally spent the $20 and bought a A64 3800, lol.

I flashed the BIOS, and what do you know, thing works with my 960T. Great news considering I figured the mobo took the processor with it.

I asked for the problem to begin with. Was pushing the processor Vcore to over 1.575Vs, just for testing purposes. VRMS were actively cooled and had a nice heatsink assembly provided by Gigabyte.

What amazes me is that this processor works just as well in this motherboard, but the motherboard lacks some of the umpf the old one had.

Northbridge doesn't go past 2.4ghz no matter what I do; shame because it hit 3.2 fine on the other one.

If I overclock through the Rclk it seems to work fine in windows, but won't post if it hits 2.3ghz or so. Dang strange problems with no apparent errors.

Anyway, word of caution, be careful with your VRMs.

Oh, and I stopped using IBT for diagnostics. It was running it when the PC died -- VRMS were hitting 70C during it, and no other application or combo of them could make it reach anywhere near it.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCS01*
> 
> I am having an interesting issue with my 960T: CnQ will not function if the multiplier is above 18. The number of enable cores does not matter.
> I was wondering if anyone else has or has even heard of this problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated, as I am now trying to work out a solid, fast ref clock OC to reach 4+ Ghz.
> The system in question is the one in my sig.
> Thanks for your time


It's a limitation set by the motherboard, and many boards do this, mine included. That's why I'm running 17.5x229. Not really a big deal, but it was annoying since there is surprisingly little info about it, and I had to find 17.5 by trial-and-error. Alot of people find more stability in lower multipliers and higher FSB anyway, but I wanted CnQ enabled.

You'll have to set 17.5 and raise your FSB. You may need more NB voltage, and you'll have to change your HTT, CPU-NB, and RAM multipliers because they will all increase with FSB. Old school overclocking baby! I'm used to that since I'm old-school.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> 
> This is my readings in CPU-Z and in the bios all I did was set
> CPU freq to 3900mhz with strictly multiplier
> CPU-NB freq to 2200mhz @ 1.2v
> RAM - stock
> NB - stock
> HT link - stock
> Those CPU-Z readings are giving me O.C'd HT link speed, ram, NB, FSB and higher then set CPU freq...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only things that remained the same as I set as far as I can tell are the CPU vcore, and RAM timings...


Your FSB is at 229, not 200. 200 is stock, raising FSB will also raise RAM, CPU-NB and HTT as I was telling the other guy above.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Your FSB is at 229, not 200. 200 is stock, raising FSB will also raise RAM, CPU-NB and HTT as I was telling the other guy above.


Its actually a bug with the newest version of CPU-Z I had to downgrade and it was fine, the newest version is designed for windows 8 which uses a different method of calculating clock speeds as far as I understood from my research. Just had to go back to previous and it's all good


----------



## InsideJob

Currently got my setting like such
250 FSB
15.5 multi
3850mhz cpu clock @ 1.4v
1332mhz ram clock @ 1.5v
2500mhz cpu/nb clock @ auto v on mobo (I need help for best voltage here)
CNQ enabled.

What would the optimal cpu voltage be for my 3.8/9 ghz clock speed? 1.4 might be a bit much or not enough, it's stable but warm.
As well my cpu/nb voltage I need advice to best number.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Currently got my setting like such
> 250 FSB
> 15.5 multi
> 3850mhz cpu clock @ 1.4v
> 1332mhz ram clock @ 1.5v
> 2500mhz cpu/nb clock @ auto v on mobo (I need help for best voltage here)
> CNQ enabled.
> What would the optimal cpu voltage be for my 3.8/9 ghz clock speed? 1.4 might be a bit much or not enough, it's stable but warm.
> As well my cpu/nb voltage I need advice to best number.


Optimal would be whatever the lowest possible voltage while remaining stable. It changes depending on your system and hardware.

As for my own system, 3.8 and 3.9 run at 1.30V and 1.325V's respectively. 1.4 seems a bit high, and that should take you into the 4.0 range.

You're going to have to test the system with Prime95 or OCCT (or IBT at your own risk) to see if it's truly stable.

CPU/NB is going to be more motherboard related and results vary by quite a large margin.

You'll need less voltage by keeping the HT-Link @ 2000 mhz.

Again, for my system, 2.6 ghz was possible with a minor increase (up to 1.2V).


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Currently got my setting like such
> 250 FSB
> 15.5 multi
> 3850mhz cpu clock @ 1.4v
> 1332mhz ram clock @ 1.5v
> 2500mhz cpu/nb clock @ auto v on mobo (I need help for best voltage here)
> CNQ enabled.
> What would the optimal cpu voltage be for my 3.8/9 ghz clock speed? 1.4 might be a bit much or not enough, it's stable but warm.
> As well my cpu/nb voltage I need advice to best number.


The "right" VCore or any other voltage completely depends on your chip and mobo. I personally don't want to run CPU-NB voltage more than 1.35, since the benefit of higher CPU-NB clock is not worth the stress of higher voltage IMO. The benefit is very small at best, and you can do your own FPS testing to see that.

As far as "optimal" voltage, have to test and tune. There's not going to be a set answer. One person can use 1.34 for 3.8, another might need 1.41. If you can pass stress tests at 1.4, drop it to 1.39 and test again and so on.


----------



## cssorkinman

I was able to unlock 1 of the 2 960T's i bought a while back .
I was surprised to see that it clocked up so high as an X6, reaching almost 4.7 ghz at 1.424 Volts before bluescreening.







See the validation in my signature


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was able to unlock 1 of the 2 960T's i bought a while back .
> I was surprised to see that it clocked up so high as an X6, reaching almost 4.7 ghz at 1.424 Volts before bluescreening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the validation in my signature


Nice OC, seems like u got the best chip on this thread. To achieve a stable 4.0ghz on my chip as an X6 i need 2 increase the vcore to 1.45v.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was able to unlock 1 of the 2 960T's i bought a while back .
> I was surprised to see that it clocked up so high as an X6, reaching almost 4.7 ghz at 1.424 Volts before bluescreening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the validation in my signature


Nice clock.







What is your maxx cinebench 11.5 score? What is your voltage set in bios?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Nice clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your maxx cinebench 11.5 score? What is your voltage set in bios?


^this.and of all mobos - 790 msi. highest i got mine is only 4.5.


----------



## *ka24e*

This was a quick bench (1 core 1 thread) when I first picked my 960T up. Speaking of which, if all goes well, this will be my last official day with AMD...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Nice clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your maxx cinebench 11.5 score? What is your voltage set in bios?


Thanks , it seems that i have been very lucky with my amd chips lately.
About the only bench I've taken the time to run @ 4.6 ghz was wprime, 6.39 seconds was the time I remember.
Right now I' m running with a single stick of 1600 mhz OCZ ram in it and it may have hurt my time considerably. Also, I have a vista sp1 32 bit install on it and suspect it would do better with a proper 64 bit OS. If i get those things corrected , I'll try to post up some numbers. Initially, it seems quite happy to do anything I ask as an X6 @ 4.5 ghz stably, but things get dicey when dialed up from there.
The voltage in bios was set to 1.424, this is only my second experience overclocking a 960 T - So I have a lot to learn about how these chips behave. The encouraging thing is how much cooler these seem to run than the denebs. I have a push pull setup on an H-60 and the temps were no where near a limiting factor on the overclock. I have a really good 965 c3 that will pull 4.2 ghz on nearly any benchmark @ stock voltage and will clock up to 4.7 or so , but needs a lot better cooling than the h60 it has can provide.

Inspite of the troubles people here seem to have with MSI motherboards I have had very good luck with them. I've used 40 + in builds ranging from socket A's to AM 3's and only had 2 failures in 10 years. One K8n Neo 4 died when its network connection took some stray voltage from a lightning strike and my original , used and abused 790FX GD-70 had an issue with the socket , caused by supporting a huge air cooler ( imho).
My record with foxconn is 2 out of 3 boards failed, one the first day and the other with less than 30hours of use. ADA 7 3.0 I think were the models , one had a vrm go POP like a firecracker and the other refuses to hold any bios settings and will do endless boot loops if you try to change anything. I don't believe i went above stock voltage on anything with these boards - so they weren't abused
I've used about 10 or so Asrock boards without issue, but to be honest , I haven't really pressed them hard either.


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks , it seems that i have been very lucky with my amd chips lately.
> About the only bench I've taken the time to run @ 4.6 ghz was wprime, 6.39 seconds was the time I remember.
> Right now I' m running with a single stick of 1600 mhz OCZ ram in it and it may have hurt my time considerably. Also, I have a vista sp1 32 bit install on it and suspect it would do better with a proper 64 bit OS. If i get those things corrected , I'll try to post up some numbers. Initially, it seems quite happy to do anything I ask as an X6 @ 4.5 ghz stably, but things get dicey when dialed up from there.
> The voltage in bios was set to 1.424, this is only my second experience overclocking a 960 T - So I have a lot to learn about how these chips behave. The encouraging thing is how much cooler these seem to run than the denebs. I have a push pull setup on an H-60 and the temps were no where near a limiting factor on the overclock. I have a really good 965 c3 that will pull 4.2 ghz on nearly any benchmark @ stock voltage and will clock up to 4.7 or so , but needs a lot better cooling than the h60 it has can provide.
> Inspite of the troubles people here seem to have with MSI motherboards I have had very good luck with them. I've used 40 + in builds ranging from socket A's to AM 3's and only had 2 failures in 10 years. One K8n Neo 4 died when its network connection took some stray voltage from a lightning strike and my original , used and abused 790FX GD-70 had an issue with the socket , caused by supporting a huge air cooler ( imho).
> My record with foxconn is 2 out of 3 boards failed, one the first day and the other with less than 30hours of use. ADA 7 3.0 I think were the models , one had a vrm go POP like a firecracker and the other refuses to hold any bios settings and will do endless boot loops if you try to change anything. I don't believe i went above stock voltage on anything with these boards - so they weren't abused
> I've used about 10 or so Asrock boards without issue, but to be honest , I haven't really pressed them hard either.


Well, I think the main issue people were having with MSI boards was VRM related. I think people devalue the benefits of good case cooling.

My gigabyte 790x died because I tried pumping 1.575 Vs into the processor and running a stress test even though I knew the VRMs were hitting 65-70C during the load.

Ironically, in the older 770 mainboard the VRMs don't run nearly as hot and it's only a 4+1 phase. Unfortunately, the motherboard isn't nearly as good, but it still runs the processor @ 4.0ghz with the same voltage.

Amazing processors considering.


----------



## truckerguy

can I be added ?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2480059


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> can I be added ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2480059


How are you liking that 960T? Weren't you running an FX prior?


----------



## truckerguy

I have both playing with the 960T today


----------



## 2thAche

Especially with an MSI board I'd get some active cooling on the VRMs. I can almost guaranty you it will die if you load it alot otherwise.

Man, the Phenom II stocks have dried up haven't they? I've been looking for a PII X4 to throw on a workstation, they're all gone or overpriced. I should have got more 960T when Microcenter had them


----------



## ITAngel

Max 4-core OC on Air

Successfully unlocked 6-core

Max 6-core OC on Air

24/7 6-core OC on Air tested under AION, Allods, Team Fortress 2

2nd 24/7 6-core OC on Air fully tested @ 1.39v Tested with all my games.


----------



## 2thAche

Has anyone been running a stable 4.4GHz 24/7 X4? If the 960T were my primary rig I'd be on that goal...


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Has anyone been running a stable 4.4GHz 24/7 X4? If the 960T were my primary rig I'd be on that goal...


I haven't been focusing on the 4 core since I been normally working on the 6 core. Might be a good thing to shot for next time but I don't know since I juts want more cores. lol Maybe I grab an 8-core and leave the 4 core Max OCing to a brave one or I might tackle it who knows.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> can I be added ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2480059


How you liking that Zosma so far? Tried unlocking it yet?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Has anyone been running a stable 4.4GHz 24/7 X4? If the 960T were my primary rig I'd be on that goal...


2, i have a 4.4 setting in my bios but i don't run it 7/24. it can for sure but i don't like the amt of vcore (1.5v in bios), though, temp during normal use is acceptable . . .


----------



## truckerguy

Yes Ive tryed unlocking it won't. Its not a bad chip


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> Yes Ive tryed unlocking it won't. Its not a bad chip


Might want to try playing with unlocking and locking individual cores if you have it running in your Sabertooth. Might be able to isolate 1 bad core and get 5 unlocked instead of 6. Worth a shot.


----------



## truckerguy

not going to happen everytime I ulcok it wont even boot into bios


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 2, i have a 4.4 setting in my bios but i don't run it 7/24. it can for sure but i don't like the amt of vcore (1.5v in bios), though, temp during normal use is acceptable . . .


Dooooo eeeeet!!


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> not going to happen everytime I ulcok it wont even boot into bios


I have one that does the same - also on a Sabertooth. My second chip unlocks without a problem. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## Schmuckley

In cuz Zosmas are Awesomesauce!


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> In cuz Zosmas are Awesomesauce!


Uh oh he's got another one!

Time for an update for my 2nd 960T,which does unlock,so that makes it 50% chance for unlock in my experience.

#2
User Name: Redwoodz
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 4234Mhz @ 1.424v 3080MHz IMC @1.41v
Max stable OC: X6 4400Mhz @ 1.50v
Unlockable: X6


----------



## AidanofVT

I am running my 960T at 3.8ghz with all six cores, and 1.4125v. Anything more requires higher voltage and it overheats. Would adjusting the speed (normally set at 200 I think?) help at all?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AidanofVT*
> 
> I am running my 960T at 3.8ghz with all six cores, and 1.4125v. Anything more requires higher voltage and it overheats. Would adjusting the speed (normally set at 200 I think?) help at all?


It can help sometimes,sure doesn't hurt to try. What motherboard are you using? Does it have LLC adjustments? LLC can affect the actual voltage to the CPU, as well as the vdroop of the motherboard.


----------



## cssorkinman

Has anyone had the experience of a 960 failing to unlock on one board that subsequently unlocked on a different board?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Has anyone had the experience of a 960 failing to unlock on one board that subsequently unlocked on a different board?


Yep, it's all about the motherboard my man!








I somewhat unfortunately cannot unlock mine on my MSI board but had luck unlocking a 5th on my friends ASUS.


----------



## AidanofVT

I am using an ASRock extreme3 970. What does LLC stand for and how can I use it?


----------



## InsideJob

I can at least tell you it stands for load line calibration. However I cannot tell you how to use it as I have no experience with it.


----------



## truckerguy

LLC is used to conter the afects of voltage drops


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Yep, it's all about the motherboard my man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I somewhat unfortunately cannot unlock mine on my MSI board but had luck unlocking a 5th on my friends ASUS.


Did both boards have the same chipset... 990 etc?
My NF 980 didn't unlock one 960, my 790 FX unlocked my other 960 - both MSI am3 boards


----------



## AidanofVT

So I can use LLC to allow me to raise the voltage more without effecting temps? What numbers are safe?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AidanofVT*
> 
> So I can use LLC to allow me to raise the voltage more without effecting temps? What numbers are safe?


No,it can help you have better control of the CPU voltage,or make it more stable at a given voltage. If you set vcore to 1.4125v,what does your cpu volts say in CPU-Z?


----------



## AidanofVT

I don't use CPU-Z (I had some issues with it asking me to register or buy something or something like that), but the motherboard's tuning utility says it's more than 1.435, when it should be 1.4125. So I might know what you're talking about. So the utility would be going to higher clocks with the same voltage because it's more stable? Is LLC a number that I can increase, or is it something I turn on? (I'm to lazy to reboot and go into the bios)


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AidanofVT*
> 
> I don't use CPU-Z (I had some issues with it asking me to register or buy something or something like that), but the motherboard's tuning utility says it's more than 1.435, when it should be 1.4125. So I might know what you're talking about. So the utility would be going to higher clocks with the same voltage because it's more stable? Is LLC a number that I can increase, or is it something I turn on? (I'm to lazy to reboot and go into the bios)


Yes it is in the bios,right below the RAM voltage setting I believe.And yes LLC can be adjusted to 1/4,1/2 or auto(default) or disabled. Disabled will put it to the lowest setting,auto the highest.I run mine usually around 1/2,at 1.4125v it goes up to 1.425v,so that might allow you to keep a higher clock without the added heat of more voltage. You just have to play around with it.


----------



## AidanofVT

OK, thanks for the tip. I'll fool around with it.


----------



## 2thAche

LLC just keeps the VCore from dropping under load. If you're not going to use Cool-N-Quiet, LLC enabled will allow you to use less VCore since there will be less droop under load.

If you're keeping Cool-N-Quiet enabled (which you should IMO) too much LLC can result in an idle VCore that's too low and you'll get idle and/or low-usage crashes.


----------



## AidanofVT

Well, LLC definitely did not help. Raising the clock by 0.1 ghz caused it to be unstable. After it crashed I was not able to boot windows until I turned LLC off. On my mobo there are only three LLC options: enabled, disabled, and auto. Also, I just started messing with the CPU speed. Strangely, when I modify it in the bios it doesn't register the change in my mobo tuning utility or AMD Overdrive. Any ideas? What is a safe speed for the 960t?

I got a recomendation from someone else to turn _off_ cool-n-quite for better performance. Is this true? Does it actually do anything? I kind of always thought it was mostly a marketing gimmick.


----------



## *ka24e*

Do you already, or have you tried disabling turbo core?


----------



## AidanofVT

I think I was also told to disable turbo core. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Redwoodz

Turn off cool and quiet,C1E and turbo as well as spread spectrum untill you find your optimum overclock,then you can turn cool and quiet back on if you like.


----------



## 2thAche

Cool-n-Quiet can be disabled while you tune your setup. Spread spectrum should be left off permanently, as should turbocore.

After you find your stable OC, you can re-enable C-n-Q, but you may need to tune again to get it stable.

Keeping the power states disabled will just mean that your rig runs at full speed and full VCore even when it's sitting idle. IMO a perfect OC should be capable of idling at lower speed/VCore, but ultimately it's your preference.

It will take less work to get your OC stable without power states (C-n-Q) enabled.


----------



## AidanofVT

No matter what I do I am not able to push this CPU above 3.8. I have heard that it's supposed to go above 4. I am asking the gurus of overclocking whether there is any special trick to do this. I know that if there's anyone who knows how to do this, they're on overclock.net.


----------



## 2thAche

Lets see screenshots or a full list of your BIOS settings from the OC section.


----------



## The Fryer

i hit 4.0 easy. it is getting above that, that is my problem. i am running,

16x multi
250 fsb
1800 on my ht and nb
and set my ram for 1333.
so everything is overclocked and runs well. vcore is 1.392v it is as low as i can go stable.. but i have dont my oc by 20x multi with 200 fsb and had the same 4.0 but it feels a little sluggish, doing by multi and fsb i notice things feel more snappy, and responsive.


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AidanofVT*
> 
> No matter what I do I am not able to push this CPU above 3.8. I have heard that it's supposed to go above 4. I am asking the gurus of overclocking whether there is any special trick to do this. I know that if there's anyone who knows how to do this, they're on overclock.net.


I had the same problem with my 960T in the beginning. I could only get 3.6-3.8ghz (as a x6 core) at first. See below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> i hit 4.0 easy. it is getting above that, that is my problem. i am running,
> 16x multi
> 250 fsb
> 1800 on my ht and nb
> and set my ram for 1333.
> so everything is overclocked and runs well. vcore is 1.392v it is as low as i can go stable.. but i have dont my oc by 20x multi with 200 fsb and had the same 4.0 but it feels a little sluggish, doing by multi and fsb i notice things feel more snappy, and responsive.


This.

Mine had a sweet spot around the x16 multiplier as well. After about x17.5 it started to have stability issues. Short suicide runs were never a problem with higher multipliers, but long term stability seemed to favor the lower multiplier / higher HT clock.


----------



## detroid

Hi guys. I have an Asus Crosshair IV Formula and 960t. trying to unlock it but whenever i try it and save the settings in the bio to restart, my computer will switch then switch itself back on and it will do this about 4/5 times before it tells me that ASUS core unlocker cannot unlock your CPU. Is there a way in fixing this? Do i need to increase voltage or my chip isnt the one for this 6 core unlocking business?


----------



## *ka24e*

Give it a shot. Bump voltage to about 1.4v and see what happens.


----------



## detroid

didnt work lol


----------



## truckerguy

Like me you may have 2 bad cores. I can not open the 2 extra cores. So its just a 4 core


----------



## detroid

Hey, guys this is my overclock so far. im on 3.8ghz. Ive ran this with prime95 for 12hrs and 15 mins. I m currently running it with intel burn test. doing 50 iterations. I am currently using a water cooling system from EK.

In general, what do you think?


----------



## detroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> Like me you may have 2 bad cores. I can not open the 2 extra cores. So its just a 4 core


Unlucky mate! I wish I could have 6 cores. I've been looking for 1090t since but no where to find anymore in this country!


----------



## truckerguy

you diffently have OC room I have my Ref. Clock at 310 NB ay 3000Mhz HT at 1800Mhz and ram at 1666 cpu at 4.18 Ghz


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detroid*
> 
> Hey, guys this is my overclock so far. im on 3.8ghz. Ive ran this with prime95 for 12hrs and 15 mins. I m currently running it with intel burn test. doing 50 iterations. I am currently using a water cooling system from EK.
> In general, what do you think?


I think you should be able to run that clock speed with 1.39v, not 1.45v.
Also try increasing your CPU/NB voltage to 1.25v and try and unlock again. Also see if you can disable 1 core,may be you can have 5 cores instead if 6.


----------



## detroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> I think you should be able to run that clock speed with 1.39v, not 1.45v.
> Also try increasing your CPU/NB voltage to 1.25v and try and unlock again. Also see if you can disable 1 core,may be you can have 5 cores instead if 6.


Thanks. I'll do this now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> you diffently have OC room I have my Ref. Clock at 310 NB ay 3000Mhz HT at 1800Mhz and ram at 1666 cpu at 4.18 Ghz


Impressive. I'm not too confident in overclocking ram but I'll give it a shot


----------



## AidanofVT

Is this what you're looking for?

http://puu.sh/YukW

It's a puush file so it will download it'self.


----------



## The Fryer

hmm... had to edit..


----------



## ozzy983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detroid*
> 
> Hey, guys this is my overclock so far. im on 3.8ghz. Ive ran this with prime95 for 12hrs and 15 mins. I m currently running it with intel burn test. doing 50 iterations. I am currently using a water cooling system from EK.
> In general, what do you think?


You're running 1.5Vs at peak, which is WAY too much for only 3.8 GHZ.

Make sure Turbo Core is set to DISABLED in the bios, so it's not adding voltage on top of whatever else you add in the BIOS.

You should be able to hit 3.8 with a very small (.025 - .050) increase.


----------



## *ka24e*

*detroid*, try this.

- Up the base clock to 250
- Set the RAM divider at whatever runs your ram at stock speed. ie, 1333 or 1600
- Set the CPU Multiplier to x16
- Set the HT and NB Frequency Multiplier to x8 on each
- Set Vcore to 1.375v
- Leave all the other voltages @ stock

Test it and report back.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AidanofVT*
> 
> Is this what you're looking for?
> http://puu.sh/YukW
> It's a puush file so it will download it'self.


You might want to try bumping CPU-NB voltage as well. And keep HT at 2000 or less, you have 11X set as the multi.


----------



## HCS01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> It's a limitation set by the motherboard, and many boards do this, mine included. That's why I'm running 17.5x229. Not really a big deal, but it was annoying since there is surprisingly little info about it, and I had to find 17.5 by trial-and-error. Alot of people find more stability in lower multipliers and higher FSB anyway, but I wanted CnQ enabled.
> You'll have to set 17.5 and raise your FSB. You may need more NB voltage, and you'll have to change your HTT, CPU-NB, and RAM multipliers because they will all increase with FSB. Old school overclocking baby! I'm used to that since I'm old-school.


Thanks, I didn't realize it was a motherboard limit. The info is very much appreciated.


----------



## detroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> *detroid*, try this.
> - Up the base clock to 250
> - Set the RAM divider at whatever runs your ram at stock speed. ie, 1333 or 1600
> - Set the CPU Multiplier to x16
> - Set the HT and NB Frequency Multiplier to x8 on each
> - Set Vcore to 1.375v
> - Leave all the other voltages @ stock
> Test it and report back.


Ok I will do this now. Thanks















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy983*
> 
> You're running 1.5Vs at peak, which is WAY too much for only 3.8 GHZ.
> Make sure Turbo Core is set to DISABLED in the bios, so it's not adding voltage on top of whatever else you add in the BIOS.
> You should be able to hit 3.8 with a very small (.025 - .050) increase.


I have changed the settings. I've reduced the vcore and added more CPU/NB voltage. I am at 3.9ghz now. Did 100 intel burn test. lots of benchmarks and even played games so it is fully stable. I am now going to 4.0ghz with the same settings. When I get to 4.2ghz and it isnt stable, I will increase cpu voltage.


----------



## detroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> *detroid*, try this.
> - Up the base clock to 250
> - Set the RAM divider at whatever runs your ram at stock speed. ie, 1333 or 1600
> - Set the CPU Multiplier to x16
> - Set the HT and NB Frequency Multiplier to x8 on each
> - Set Vcore to 1.375v
> - Leave all the other voltages @ stock
> Test it and report back.


Hi, i tried these settings but as soon as I tested it on intel burn test, after the 2nd test, it told me that my overclock wasnt stable


----------



## *ka24e*

Bump the voltage up to 1.4v and try it again. 1.375v is about the low end (meaning good) voltage for 4.0ghz or so. 1.4v is about the norm for 4.0ghz on the 960T's.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> Bump the voltage up to 1.4v and try it again. 1.375v is about the low end (meaning good) voltage for 4.0ghz or so. 1.4v is about the norm for 4.0ghz on the 960T's.


Isn't he going to need to bump NB voltage to pull of 250?


----------



## *ka24e*

Depends on the board. I have two Gigabytes (790XT-UD4 and a 890FXA-UD7) that did 250 @ stock voltage. More voltage was required at around the 265+ mark.


----------



## detroid

I'm using crosshair formula. will that work?


----------



## Schmuckley

My 24/7 Zosma oc







(under load)

TY to Mr: ka24e








Glad you got some good 247 clocks out of that Ivy








Me likey Zosma


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> My 24/7 Zosma oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (under load)
> 
> TY to Mr: ka24e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got some good 247 clocks out of that Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey Zosma


What you got that chip under for cooling!? Those are spectacular temps


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> What you got that chip under for cooling!? Those are spectacular temps


RASA waterblock + bong







The cpu temp does rise after a while..to 55-58c..cores go up to 29 max.


----------



## InsideJob

Oou, got a picture of your bong cooler??







I'd like to see.
Edit

http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2558288/width/900/height/900/flags/LL
This is quite the set-up to have beside your desk







hehe


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> My 24/7 Zosma oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (under load)
> 
> TY to Mr: ka24e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got some good 247 clocks out of that Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey Zosma


Your very welcome, Schmuckley. And yes, I couldn't be happier with my 3570K.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> My 24/7 Zosma oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (under load)
> 
> TY to Mr: ka24e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got some good 247 clocks out of that Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey Zosma


I still want to see 4.4 24/7 for someone's gaming box!

I think my chip could do it at ~1.5V as X4, that would be about 152 FSB if I keep the 17.5X multiple for CnQ.....


----------



## LongRod

ZOSMA FTW
Been stressing for a while now, not too bad in my opinion.
ZOSMA FTW
Surprised I need so little voltage for 4.1GHz, I wonder what I could hit with 1.5v (absolute max I'll go on this cooler, NH-D14 is a different story).
ZOSMA FTW
Temps are a bit toasty, but nothing terrible.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> 
> ZOSMA FTW
> Been stressing for a while now, not too bad in my opinion.
> ZOSMA FTW
> Surprised I need so little voltage for 4.1GHz, I wonder what I could hit with 1.5v (absolute max I'll go on this cooler, NH-D14 is a different story).
> ZOSMA FTW
> Temps are a bit toasty, but nothing terrible.


Lovely chips these 960's


----------



## cssorkinman

Finally getting to play with my 960's a little - they seem to run so much cooler than my denebs.
-

zw32.PNG 372k .PNG file


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Lovely chips these 960's


I know, I love mine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally getting to play with my 960's a little - they seem to run so much cooler than my denebs.
> -
> 
> zw32.PNG 372k .PNG file


It's a known fact that Thubans seem to run cooler then Deneb's (even my 960T unleashed on all 6 cores ran cooler then my 965 at the same frequency).


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Finally getting to play with my 960's a little - they seem to run so much cooler than my denebs.
> -
> 
> zw32.PNG 372k .PNG file


i am pretty sure that 95 C was not the cpu. but if it is a true reading . . . it might be the NB or the VRMs. i suggest the use of a dedicated fan. or it could be a fluke.


----------



## cssorkinman

yup its a fluke


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> yup its a fluke


i was thinking it was.

off topic: when i first got this chip and it unlocked i kept it that way. after sometime, i found it better as a quad @ 4GHz, especially in the games i play.


----------



## cssorkinman

This chip doesnt unlock with this board, nf980 gf 65 msi, but it clocks up pretty well.


----------



## Saren

User Name: Saren
CPU: AMD X4 960T
24/7 OC: X6 @ 3800Mhz 1.439v
Max OC: X6 @ 3900Mhz 1.52v
Unlockable: X6


----------



## byterhythm

I would like to know if changing the motherboard would make a difference in terms of overclocking the 960T.

I have this motherboard: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4000#ov
it's a cheap (3+1 phase) motherboard but i was able to oc my processor up to 3.9ghz as a quad and 3.8ghz unlocked 5-core
I set the vcore to 1.425 in the bios but during load it goes up to 1.488v. It did survive a 3hr run of prime95 and a 45 minute run of LinX (20 runs @ 2500MB)
so I can say that it is stable. but i'm worried about the amount of vcore that the cpu is getting

I'm planning on getting this board: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A88M/
This seems to be the best mATX board I can find that is available locally since i'm limited to mATX due to my casing

I don't really care about unlocking the 960T, but based on the other users here on OCN they are able to reach 4.0 Ghz on a lower voltage.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byterhythm*
> 
> I would like to know if changing the motherboard would make a difference in terms of overclocking the 960T.
> I have this motherboard: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4000#ov
> it's a cheap (3+1 phase) motherboard but i was able to oc my processor up to 3.9ghz as a quad and 3.8ghz unlocked 5-core
> I set the vcore to 1.425 in the bios but during load it goes up to 1.488v. It did survive a 3hr run of prime95 and a 45 minute run of LinX (20 runs @ 2500MB)
> so I can say that it is stable. but i'm worried about the amount of vcore that the cpu is getting
> I'm planning on getting this board: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A88M/
> This seems to be the best mATX board I can find that is available locally since i'm limited to mATX due to my casing
> I don't really care about unlocking the 960T, but based on the other users here on OCN they are able to reach 4.0 Ghz on a lower voltage.


the asus is a tad better. if you really do not want to move to an atx case, then i guess you don't have any much choice on motherboards. an 8+2 phase mobo will really unleash that cpu's potential.

anyway, use these things to protect the vrms . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012

and prolly add a dedicated fan to blow over them.

edit: btw, my vcore jumps to 1.38 to 1.45v at load. i think it is because of my llc (load line calibration), which is enabled. helps in stability. so, i would say yours is fine.currently running mine locked at 4GHz. temp stays a cool 40C at load and 36 during games.


----------



## Mr357

**Edited**

User Name: Mr357
CPU: AMD X4 960T
24/7 OC: X4 @ 4000MHz 1.43
Max OC: X4 @ 4400MHz 1.55V
Unlockable: X4

24/7 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500376

Max - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502347


----------



## byterhythm

Thanks for the info, i'll definitely get the asus board soon

I just recently bought the Fractal Define Mini, so I wont be using a full atx board.
I dunno why there are no matx boards that have the 990fx or even the 970 chipset


----------



## simpleman4

User Name: Simpleman4
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 3600Mhz @ 1.27
Max OC: X6 4200Mhz @ 1.45v
Unlockable: X6

v


----------



## Schmuckley

Zosma Powah!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simpleman4*
> 
> User Name: Simpleman4
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X6 3600Mhz @ 1.27
> Max OC: X6 4200Mhz @ 1.45v
> Unlockable: X6
> v


wow. are you using the h80? this is with a ddr2 - damric was right - huh?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Zosma Powah!


nice run.


----------



## simpleman4

Damric was right. maybe I can get to 4.5 with ddr3?


----------



## sage101

hey rdr09...I got a new mobo yesterday(M5A99X EVO) it seems to have dropped my cpu temp down by 5 degrees and also overclocks better than my previous board(m5a88-v evo).I managed to overclock my X6 1600T to 4.0 @ 1.4v and 1.35v as an X4 4.0 where as on the m5a88-v evo i needed 1.45v to achieve 4.0 as an X6.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> hey rdr09...I got a new mobo yesterday(M5A99X EVO) it seems to have dropped my cpu temp down by 5 degrees and also overclocks better than my previous board(m5a88-v evo).I managed to overclock my X6 1600T to 4.0 @ 1.4v and 1.35v as an X4 4.0 where as on the m5a88-v evo i needed 1.45v to achieve 4.0 as an X6.


kewl. glad it worked out for you. the X4/4 stable? mine needed 1.38v to pass prime. you did get a better cooler, right?


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> kewl. glad it worked out for you. the X4/4 stable? mine needed 1.38v to pass prime. you did get a better cooler, right?


Yea it's stable as X4 4.0 1.35v, managed to pass intel burn test 10 passes. I normally use IBT because it normally detects an unstable OC faster than prime 95. I'm still using the TX3 because I'm currently using my cpu as an X4.


----------



## cb750rob

Hi,
Firstly, Great thread thanks to all who have contributed.

I would like some advice if possible.

I am putting a build together to replace my old p5qpro/[email protected] setup and wanted to spend no more than £200 in total. The build needed to use my existing cooling setup which is Lga 775 and socket AM2/3 compatible so this is what pointed me towards AMD for the first time in ages. I discounted the idea of a bulldozer build as I think it is still too new for any platform/software to take advantage of it's features.

I have bought a second hand crosshair iv formula and after reading this thread have also purchased a 960t from ebuyer in the uk. It arrived today 
It was a toss up between the 960t and the 1045t but I wasn't sure about the low multi on the 1045 as I am hoping to get 4ghz plus out of this. And hoping it will unlock.

My existing graphics card (n460gtx 1gb) and water cooling will be recycled into this buld as I am skint and don't want to pay out more money. Water cooling is a swiftech apogee 350 drive with an xspc 360 rad and swiftech mini res to aid filling bleeding. All in a massive aincient Cheiftec Dragon full tower case which wieghs a tonne









Oh and I am using a corsair tx750 watt power supply.

I only have the ram left to buy and have £40 to spend. So my questions are:

1: Is it worth getting ram that goes over 1600mhz as I plan to overclock such as Kingston 8GB 2400MHz DDR3 HyperX Predators or would some corsair veangance 1600mhz do?

2: Do you think the cooling will be adequate if I can unlock and get to around 4ghz - It did keep my q6600 around 60c while priming @ 3.6 with 1.575v running though it.

3: My 960t is from week 44 (oct) 2011 so do you think there is a good chance of unlocking?

Thanks for any advice in advance


----------



## 2thAche

Hi,
.
I only have the ram left to buy and have £40 to spend. So my questions are:
1: Is it worth getting ram that goes over 1600mhz as I plan to overclock such as Kingston 8GB 2400MHz DDR3 HyperX Predators or would some corsair veangance 1600mhz do?

*Only for epeen. For gaming, 1600-1866 is the sweet spot, and over that makes no difference and in many cases you lose performance. In addition, Phenom II is not known for high memory OC anyway so don't waste your time and money.*

2: Do you think the cooling will be adequate if I can unlock and get to around 4ghz - It did keep my q6600 around 60c while priming @ 3.6 with 1.575v running though it.

*A 360 should be plenty for X6 @ 4.0 and reasonable voltage, but I'd evaluate your setup 'cause that's awefully hot for a 3.6 Q6600. My Q6600 never breaks 60C at full load through just an H50, but I'm only using 1.51V (BIOS) for 3.6GHz. My 960T @ X6 4.0GHz overpowered the H5O at full load, and I moved to an H100.*

3: My 960t is from week 44 (oct) 2011 so do you think there is a good chance of unlocking?
Thanks for any advice in advance









*There's only one way to find out: Try it. FYI it seems to be board dependent as well.*

OH and PS: If you're primarily a gamer and this is your main rig, you'll have a better time keeping it as an X4 and shooting for a higher max OC which will come at lower voltage and with less heat than X6. If my Zosma was my primary gaming machine, I'd be tuning it for X4 @ 4.4GHz 24/7.


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Hi,
> .
> I only have the ram left to buy and have £40 to spend. So my questions are:
> 1: Is it worth getting ram that goes over 1600mhz as I plan to overclock such as Kingston 8GB 2400MHz DDR3 HyperX Predators or would some corsair veangance 1600mhz do?
> *Only for epeen. For gaming, 1600-1866 is the sweet spot, and over that makes no difference and in many cases you lose performance. In addition, Phenom II is not known for high memory OC anyway so don't waste your time and money.*
> 2: Do you think the cooling will be adequate if I can unlock and get to around 4ghz - It did keep my q6600 around 60c while priming @ 3.6 with 1.575v running though it.
> *A 360 should be plenty for X6 @ 4.0 and reasonable voltage, but I'd evaluate your setup 'cause that's awefully hot for a 3.6 Q6600. My Q6600 never breaks 60C at full load through just an H50, but I'm only using 1.51V (BIOS) for 3.6GHz. My 960T @ X6 4.0GHz overpowered the H5O at full load, and I moved to an H100.*
> 3: My 960t is from week 44 (oct) 2011 so do you think there is a good chance of unlocking?
> Thanks for any advice in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There's only one way to find out: Try it. FYI it seems to be board dependent as well.*
> OH and PS: If you're primarily a gamer and this is your main rig, you'll have a better time keeping it as an X4 and shooting for a higher max OC which will come at lower voltage and with less heat than X6. If my Zosma was my primary gaming machine, I'd be tuning it for X4 @ 4.4GHz 24/7.


Thanks for the advice 2th.

[email protected] is actually more like 1.65 in the bios lower in windows even with LLC enabled and I think the apogee gt/gtz based 350 drive is close to its saturation point there. Or the temps just seem to go mad after about 1.6v there is quite an upward jump.

I guess I will just have to wait and see. i will be cleaning the baseplate and draining the system later today to switch over to the am3 fittings so there may be some crud inside that needs to come out. I will also be doing a mod which effectively turns the pump ifrom a laing ddc3.1to a laing ddc3.2 with a switch so again that may help.

As per martins liquid labs here:
http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Swiftech_Apogee_Drive_Review.html

*Quote: "FYI it seems to be board dependent as well"*

Are you saying the crosshair 4f was not the best choice?

Thanks again for taking the time


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> Thanks for the advice 2th.
> [email protected] is actually more like 1.65 in the bios lower in windows even with LLC enabled and I think the apogee gt/gtz based 350 drive is close to its saturation point there. Or the temps just seem to go mad after about 1.6v there is quite an upward jump.
> I guess I will just have to wait and see. i will be cleaning the baseplate and draining the system later today to switch over to the am3 fittings so there may be some crud inside that needs to come out. I will also be doing a mod which effectively turns the pump ifrom a laing ddc3.1to a laing ddc3.2 with a switch so again that may help.
> As per martins liquid labs here:
> http://martinsliquidlab.i4memory.com/Swiftech_Apogee_Drive_Review.html
> *Quote: "FYI it seems to be board dependent as well"*
> Are you saying the crosshair 4f was not the best choice?
> Thanks again for taking the time


your mobo is fine for oc'ing the 960T. i think 2 is just stating that a motherboard, in general, is a big factor in achieving better frequencies.


----------



## InsideJob

Like me for example!







I went with a cheap motherboard as I was very inexperienced when I first purchased all the main components and was on a tight budget. It holds me back quite a bit I find as I have yet to find stable 24/7 4ghz settings. I just can't do it. Well typically this chip can go fairly beyond that quite easily with decent cooling (which I have).


----------



## 2thAche

Time to sell some hardware. Debating selling the Zosma setup vs my Q9550 setup. I'm leaning towards keeping the 960T setup since it's real-life power saving features are much better than the C2Q even though the Q9550 will game slightly better. Plus the Q9550/UD3P are worth much more, go figure.


----------



## hession

User Name: hession
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X6 3.130 @ 1.25v
Max OC: X6 4214Mhz @ 1.40v
Unlockable: X6

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509871


----------



## 1Ozzy1

72% to get a X6 unlocked.
6% to get a X5 unlocked.
22% to have no luck.
with 96 samples.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hession*
> 
> User Name: hession
> CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
> 24/7 OC: X6 3.130 @ 1.25v
> Max OC: X6 4214Mhz @ 1.40v
> Unlockable: X6
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509871


nice! just 1.4 for 4.2 hex.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Ozzy1*
> 
> 72% to get a X6 unlocked.
> 6% to get a X5 unlocked.
> 22% to have no luck.
> with 96 samples.


+rep for the stats. your first, too.


----------



## 1Ozzy1

mine unlocked to 6 core

24/7 3.6 Ghz x6

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519006


----------



## 1Ozzy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nice! just 1.4 for 4.2 hex.
> +rep for the stats. your first, too.


Thankd for +rep! xD my fiirst hehehe


----------



## shubri

Ok its time for me to post some , I hope not final, overclocks and unlocks.

Rig :
AMD phenom 960T
GA-970A-UD3
Ram 2x4gb AMD Entertaiment edition (default 1600Mhz @1.5v 9-9-9)
Cooling Xigmatek Gaia 12cm fan

Locked version
X4 @3910MHz
Multi 17x
Bus speed 230
Ht link auto @2070
Nb @2760

Vcore is on 1.45 (added 0.1)
Nb Vid is on 1.3 (added 0.15)
Nb voltage is on 1.2 (from 1.7)

passmark hits 5200 points

Unlocked version
X6 @3795
multi 16.5
bus speed 230
Ht link auto @2070
Nb @2760

Vcore is on 1.45 (added 0.1)
Nb Vid is on 1.3 (added 0.15)
Nb voltage is on 1.2 (from 1.7)

passmark hits 7500 points

As u can see only difference between X4 and X6 is lowered multiplier by 0.5. This is as far i could make it stable under IBT and P95. I had BSOD-s but mainly one worker just stops or IBT reporst failure.
Also i tried to lower voltages when X4 and i couldnt make it pass. Temperatures are ok, X4 doesent go over 48C and X6 dont go over 55 (measured by diference on motheboard sensor),

Im posting some screenshots, if anyone has any suggestion how to squeeze more from this excelent proc im all ear. Also what do u recommend , X4 or X6 in my situation? Im doing a little bit of everything, not gaming on first place.

Tnx for answers!


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shubri*
> 
> Ok its time for me to post some , I hope not final, overclocks and unlocks.
> Rig :
> AMD phenom 960T
> GA-970A-UD3
> Ram 2x4gb AMD Entertaiment edition (default 1600Mhz @1.5v 9-9-9)
> Cooling Xigmatek Gaia 12cm fan
> Locked version
> X4 @3910MHz
> Multi 17x
> Bus speed 230
> Ht link auto @2070
> Nb @2760
> Vcore is on 1.45 (added 0.1)
> Nb Vid is on 1.3 (added 0.15)
> Nb voltage is on 1.2 (from 1.7)
> passmark hits 5200 points
> Unlocked version
> X6 @3795
> multi 16.5
> bus speed 230
> Ht link auto @2070
> Nb @2760
> Vcore is on 1.45 (added 0.1)
> Nb Vid is on 1.3 (added 0.15)
> Nb voltage is on 1.2 (from 1.7)
> passmark hits 7500 points
> As u can see only difference between X4 and X6 is lowered multiplier by 0.5. This is as far i could make it stable under IBT and P95. I had BSOD-s but mainly one worker just stops or IBT reporst failure.
> Also i tried to lower voltages when X4 and i couldnt make it pass. Temperatures are ok, X4 doesent go over 48C and X6 dont go over 55 (measured by diference on motheboard sensor),
> Im posting some screenshots, if anyone has any suggestion how to squeeze more from this excelent proc im all ear. Also what do u recommend , X4 or X6 in my situation? Im doing a little bit of everything, not gaming on first place.
> Tnx for answers!


Your vcore is much to high as X4 960T, try dropping it down to 1.35v. I'm current running my X4 960T @ 3.8ghz 1.25v


----------



## shubri

I tried but i cant pass tests with lover than 1.45 . And i have read here that that is good voltage, or that anything below 1.5 is perfectly fine. Some were saying that with good cooling u can go with 1.55 with no harm done. Am i wrong?

And im using 1.45 for both X6 and X4 , i can probably go to 1.4 when i am x4.

tnx for replies


----------



## cb750rob

Well finally got my build done. Overclocks ok but can't get to unlock.

User Name:cb750rob
CPU: AMD X4 960T
24/7 OC: X4 @ 4300MHz 1.43
Max OC: X4 @ 4300MHz 1.43V
Unlockable: X4 Not yet

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523058



Can't get it to unlock on the crosshair iv formula.
It says processor cannot use asus core unlocker
I am trying to roll back bios to first one and work up as this seems like an odd message ie it doesn't say core unlocking failed.

Any advice on this would be great as bios ezflash will not let me flash backwards and am struggling to find a version of AFUDOS that doesn't give the error
"bios has no flash information available.


----------



## roguetrip

User Name: roguetrip
CPU: AMD X4 960T
24/7 OC: X4 @ 3900 1.40v
Max OC: suicide 4.4GHz on AM2+ mobo
Unlockable: Nope, motherboard says no.



Seems about the max I can find. Any FSB change even seems to limit out at 3.9GHz









Grabbed this Asus M5A97 Evo for $62 as a upgrade from a Asus M3A78-T. Not a bad board, Can run a NB @ 3200MHz which seems great. Samsung DDR3-1600 clocked at 7-8-8-20 1T @ 1.45V.

Was having fun on a AM2+ M3A78-T and got 4.4GHz in windows and a SuperPi 1M - 16.286s (was a older version of SuperPi though).
Stock X4 960T 3.0GHz - 23.353s

Edit: Now on M5A97 Evo @ 3.9GHz SuperPi 1M gets 17.628s, nice improvement over AM2+


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shubri*
> 
> Ok its time for me to post some , I hope not final, overclocks and unlocks.
> Rig :
> AMD phenom 960T
> GA-970A-UD3
> Ram 2x4gb AMD Entertaiment edition (default 1600Mhz @1.5v 9-9-9)
> Cooling Xigmatek Gaia 12cm fan
> Locked version
> X4 @3910MHz
> Multi 17x
> Bus speed 230
> Ht link auto @2070
> Nb @2760
> Vcore is on 1.45 (added 0.1)
> Nb Vid is on 1.3 (added 0.15)
> Nb voltage is on 1.2 (from 1.7)
> passmark hits 5200 points
> Unlocked version
> X6 @3795
> multi 16.5
> bus speed 230
> Ht link auto @2070
> Nb @2760
> Vcore is on 1.45 (added 0.1)
> Nb Vid is on 1.3 (added 0.15)
> Nb voltage is on 1.2 (from 1.7)
> passmark hits 7500 points
> As u can see only difference between X4 and X6 is lowered multiplier by 0.5. This is as far i could make it stable under IBT and P95. I had BSOD-s but mainly one worker just stops or IBT reporst failure.
> Also i tried to lower voltages when X4 and i couldnt make it pass. Temperatures are ok, X4 doesent go over 48C and X6 dont go over 55 (measured by diference on motheboard sensor),
> Im posting some screenshots, if anyone has any suggestion how to squeeze more from this excelent proc im all ear. Also what do u recommend , X4 or X6 in my situation? Im doing a little bit of everything, not gaming on first place.
> Tnx for answers!


I recommend to everyone overclocking AMD to leave CPU-NB overclocking for LAST. Until you get your max CPU OC, there's really no reason to touch it. Even then, as much as many people like to make it out to be a big deal, there are few situations where it benefits anything.

Set CPU-NB to 2000 until you find your max CPU OC.


----------



## 1Ozzy1

I love my rig!


I heard that is hard to get an unlocked cpu on the crosshair iv formula.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Ozzy1*
> 
> I love my rig!
> 
> I heard that is hard to get an unlocked cpu on the crosshair iv formula.


same here. i will never give up this zosma. this will be like my duron system.


----------



## 2thAche

I'll be adding a 7950 to mine this week







and ditching the SLI 260s. They use too much power.


----------



## 1Ozzy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> I'll be adding a 7950 to mine this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ditching the SLI 260s. They use too much power.


I have the 6950 and I can run almost everything on extreme, very high or extra on any game that I have. and I can play BF3 on high on 1920x1080 =3

I got for 170 bucks new on amazon few months ago!

I would like to have the 7950 as well =D


----------



## 2thAche

Actually found a 2GB Sapphire 6950 for cheap after reading your post and purchased! Should be great for the amount of gaming I do on my work rig, and it can run 3 monitor desktop.

I wanted 7950 but they are more expensive than I thought, and I don't game that often on this rig.


----------



## 1Ozzy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Actually found a 2GB Sapphire 6950 for cheap after reading your post and purchased! Should be great for the amount of gaming I do on my work rig, and it can run 3 monitor desktop.
> I wanted 7950 but they are more expensive than I thought, and I don't game that often on this rig.


Great







! I would like to buy one of those or maybe on dicember.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.outletpc.com/c1006e0.html

Ha! Go figure!


----------



## 1Ozzy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.outletpc.com/c1006e0.html
> Ha! Go figure!


Best Combo ever! xD


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.outletpc.com/c1006e0.html
> Ha! Go figure!


If that was $150 I'd be getting one.

Got the 6950, it didn't unlock but it's faster than the 2xGTX260 and a fraction of the power/noise.


----------



## shubri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.outletpc.com/c1006e0.html
> Ha! Go figure!


Thats my combo, bought it 8 months ago after week of researching and reading on the web,

But here price isnt so good, im from Serbia and we have better prices. That is not possible


----------



## cb750rob

Well I can't find a way of downgrading my bios below 1005 to see if I can unlock my 960t. Maybe someone else will have better luck.

It does overclock like a champ tho 4.3ghz without spending much time trying.

I am selling it on ebay if anyone fancies a punt on it as I have gone to a 1045t x6 which I have now got running at 4.2ghz.

The processor is less than 2 weeks old and has been on water on my crosshair iv formula

Please see below link.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AMD-Phenom-II-X4-960T-3-GHz-Quad-Core-HD96ZTWFGRBOX-Processor-/300786583589?pt=UK_Computing_CPUs_Processors&hash=item4608470825

Thanks to all you guys for help and advice.

Really good thread.


----------



## The Storm

I would like to join the 960t/1600t club. Here are some of my first attempts. Both are stable.


----------



## 1Ozzy1

Welcome!


----------



## mr1hm

hey guys,

newcomer here







, would love to join the 960T/1600T/1605T club.

User Name: mr1hm
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 960T
24/7 OC: X6 3840 @ 1.408v
Max OC: X4 4202 @ 1.424
Unlockable: X6

*X6 Validation:*http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527451
- Will post back a 4ghz CPU-z validation once I get the time









*X4 CPU-z Screenshot:*http://i.imgur.com/XSCnK.jpg
- Took this today while trying to find max OC speed. Posted this screenshot on tomshardware.com forums wondering if TIMPIN2 is the Northbridge temperature on a GA 970A-UD3.

- Was also wondering if anyone knew if TIMPIN2 temperatures scaled like CPU socket temperatures.

For example: CPU Socket Temp (TIMPIN1 in HWMonitor) *subtracted by* 9c-10c *=* Core Temps?

I hope it's not too much for a first post.

Thanks.


----------



## Mathius

It's been a while, and I still have my 960T on stock cooling but am looking at getting the Radeon HD 7850 2gb Gigabyte Edition (975mhz)

Now, at stock CPU speeds this will scream a bottleneck, thus forcing an OC on my 960T.

Which of these is best to do. (max screen res 1680x1050)

*960T OC'd to 3.6 - 3.8 ghz (hyper 212 needed)
*1605T @ 3ghz (my stock cooling does this happily)
*1605T OC'd to 3.4ghz (hyper 212 needed)

Or could I .....

960T @ 3.4ghz (stock cooling, this is what I have now.) and just downclock the video card from 975mhz to something like 920mhz, while funds build up for a good cooler?

I love my 960T with its options for overclocking, but feel it just lacks raw speed.

Also, is there any program to monitor temps when I unlock the CPU. As an x6 the temp sensor is disabled making oc'ing tricky.

Thanks.

* just realised that this may not fit this thread exactly....*


----------



## rdr09

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> It's been a while, and I still have my 960T on stock cooling but am looking at getting the Radeon HD 7850 2gb Gigabyte Edition (975mhz)
> Now, at stock CPU speeds this will scream a bottleneck, thus forcing an OC on my 960T.
> Which of these is best to do. (max screen res 1680x1050)
> *960T OC'd to 3.6 - 3.8 ghz (hyper 212 needed)
> *1605T @ 3ghz (my stock cooling does this happily)
> *1605T OC'd to 3.4ghz (hyper 212 needed)
> Or could I .....
> 960T @ 3.4ghz (stock cooling, this is what I have now.) and just downclock the video card from 975mhz to something like 920mhz, while funds build up for a good cooler?
> I love my 960T with its options for overclocking, but feel it just lacks raw speed.
> Also, is there any program to monitor temps when I unlock the CPU. As an x6 the temp sensor is disabled making oc'ing tricky.
> Thanks.
> * just realised that this may not fit this thread exactly....*






Mathius, get the 212 evo and add another 120mm fan. It should let you oc you 960T to 4GHz both as a quad and hex. during gaming your temp should not reach 55C (cpu temp). the 7850 would be perfect for your rig. games like bf3 will require more cores and just unlock them and it should be fine.

btw, this is where questions like yours should be asked.


----------



## Mathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Mathius, get the 212 evo and add another 120mm fan. It should let you oc you 960T to 4GHz both as a quad and hex. during gaming your temp should not reach 55C (cpu temp). the 7850 would be perfect for your rig. games like bf3 will require more cores and just unlock them and it should be fine.
> btw, this is where questions like yours should be asked.


Thanks for the info, I need to get the Radeon card before the cooler and fans though, I suspect my current card is failing... and my motherboard doesn't have on-board VGA...
My CPU and 7850 will breeze BF3 its just my ram (2x2GB 1333mhz) could do with more... that said I dont like BF's gameplay....i'm more of a CoD player.

OC'ing the CPU as the 1605T, how can I keep check on the temps ?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I need to get the Radeon card before the cooler and fans though, I suspect my current card is failing... and my motherboard doesn't have on-board VGA...
> My CPU and 7850 will breeze BF3 its just my ram (2x2GB 1333mhz) could do with more... that said I dont like BF's gameplay....i'm more of a CoD player.
> OC'ing the CPU as the 1605T, how can I keep check on the temps ?


locked or unlocked - we always go by cpu temp (socket temp). unlocked the core temps would not even register. cpu temp is always higher anyway, so just keep it under 55C and you're golden.

i was only able to prime at 4GHz hex using the scyhte mugen. the 212 should do the same. your rams are fine. here is a guide to fine tune your oc . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

checkout this thread as well . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1311290/amd-960t-1600t-first-overclocks


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> It's been a while, and I still have my 960T on stock cooling but am looking at getting the Radeon HD 7850 2gb Gigabyte Edition (975mhz)
> Now, at stock CPU speeds this will scream a bottleneck, thus forcing an OC on my 960T.
> Which of these is best to do. (max screen res 1680x1050)
> *960T OC'd to 3.6 - 3.8 ghz (hyper 212 needed)
> *1605T @ 3ghz (my stock cooling does this happily)
> *1605T OC'd to 3.4ghz (hyper 212 needed)
> Or could I .....
> 960T @ 3.4ghz (stock cooling, this is what I have now.) and just downclock the video card from 975mhz to something like 920mhz, while funds build up for a good cooler?
> I love my 960T with its options for overclocking, but feel it just lacks raw speed.
> Also, is there any program to monitor temps when I unlock the CPU. As an x6 the temp sensor is disabled making oc'ing tricky.
> Thanks.
> * just realised that this may not fit this thread exactly....*


960T as X4 at more like 4.0. The H212 can handle that. Fine for a 7850. As an X4 you should be able to get more like 4.2GHz. 4.0-4.3 in that range will run games like a stock Ivy Bridge, I woulnd't call that lacking raw speed.

Running 3-3.4 GHz as an X6 for gaming is not going to beat a faster X4. The extra cores will help nothing, it's more about how fast are the 1-2 cores most games use.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I need to get the Radeon card before the cooler and fans though, I suspect my current card is failing... and my motherboard doesn't have on-board VGA...
> My CPU and 7850 will breeze BF3 its just my ram (2x2GB 1333mhz) could do with more... that said I dont like BF's gameplay....i'm more of a CoD player.
> OC'ing the CPU as the 1605T, how can I keep check on the temps ?


It will get hot as X6. At 4.0/1.41V X6 I needed to move to an H100 to keep it in check, and a fan on my VRMs. If games are all you do, you're truly better off to push for higher clocks as X4. I can run 4.2GHz as X4 at same VCore with an H5O and no VRM cooling.


----------



## hession

i use asus suite II 1.04.04 for temps.

my cpu idles @ 35ish and under load (Battlefield 3) it hits 47 (celsius). completely happy with that. I'm also really happy with the voltage this chip uses while being stable, i currently have it set @ 1.164v in the bios (cpu id says 1.176v), either way, happy.

anyone know exactly how much lower on the volts this chip can use while being stable? I'll be finding out myself no doubt, i just want to see how low it can go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2531215 (my current settings)

i also have turbocore enabled with this settings (3.0 to 3.4)


----------



## InsideJob

Help please?








http://www.overclock.net/t/1295271/build-log-green-fiend-low-budget/80#post_18289017


----------



## 2thAche

Idle temp is pretty meaningless. Load temp, temps during games/tasks is what's important.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Loving my Zosma so far


----------



## 2thAche

Not unlocking?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> Loving my Zosma so far


nice temp. guess your a/c is working well in your place. it is still in the 80's there? we are in the 50's and even high 30's at times.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Not unlocking?


it does. check the sig.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oh it unlocks. Just using it like this right now.









And yeah. Temps seem to be fine. Except AI Suite is giving me a different reading than Core Temp


----------



## 2thAche

I gave up on AI suite along with all other ASUS software. They generally cause instability.


----------



## azcrazy

what u guys thnk about this unlocked baby?


----------



## Mathius

I know that the artic silver paste is probably the best but will there be a noticable different if i just use the cooler master stuff that comes with the hyper 212 evo? (overclocking past 3.8ghz)

@azcrazy.
4ghz as an x6, pretty sweet! What cooler you on?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> what u guys thnk about this unlocked baby?


t az crazy low temp. was hwmonitor up when you loaded the cpu?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> I know that the artic silver paste is probably the best but will there be a noticable different if i just use the cooler master stuff that comes with the hyper 212 evo? (overclocking past 3.8ghz)
> @azcrazy.
> 4ghz as an x6, pretty sweet! What cooler you on?


the cooler master stuff is fine. if you're from the states, you can go get some cheap mx-2 at mwave.

here . . .

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/subcat.asp?CatID=35&parent=2&pagetitle=Cooling%20Devices

EDIT: here's help in oc'ing . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> t az crazy low temp. was hwmonitor up when you loaded the cpu?
> the cooler master stuff is fine. if you're from the states, you can go get some cheap mx-2 at mwave.
> here . . .
> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/subcat.asp?CatID=35&parent=2&pagetitle=Cooling%20Devices
> EDIT: here's help in oc'ing . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys


Yea it was open my idle temp is 26ºC


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> I know that the artic silver paste is probably the best but will there be a noticable different if i just use the cooler master stuff that comes with the hyper 212 evo? (overclocking past 3.8ghz)
> @azcrazy.
> 4ghz as an x6, pretty sweet! What cooler you on?


Water









sorry for double post didnt see the second Q.

IM gona try to get it as high as i can before hitting 55ºC (load)


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> Water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for double post didnt see the second Q.
> IM gona try to get it as high as i can before hitting 55ºC (load)


See what it can do as X4 too. I can get 4.5 out of mine as X4 at 1.5V. 4.4 as X6.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> See what it can do as X4 too. I can get 4.5 out of mine as X4 at 1.5V. 4.4 as X6.


well so far 4.1GHz at 1.41V with a 40ºC (intelburn load) as a x6 , so far as fast as my i7 920 was with less heat ( 920 was 4.2 GHz)


----------



## azcrazy

why do i get two differnt speeds one in bios and another one cpu-z, what do i need to turn off?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> why do i get two differnt speeds one in bios and another one cpu-z, what do i need to turn off?


what do you mean? what are the readings? if you are oc'ing, you can disable the following . . .
Turbo, C1E, and Cool & Quiet. My Cool & Quiet works even if I oc up to 4GHz as a hex.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> what do you mean? what are the readings? if you are oc'ing, you can disable the following . . .
> Turbo, C1E, and Cool & Quiet. My Cool & Quiet works even if I oc up to 4GHz as a hex.


IN bios it says my cpu is at 4160 mhz, but in cpu-z it shows 4133, and i have all the options to disable execpt the LLC which is set to high


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> IN bios it says my cpu is at 4160 mhz, but in cpu-z it shows 4133, and i have all the options to disable execpt the LLC which is set to high


the difference is less than 100MHz, so no big deal. i'd go with cpuz. validate it making sure you use your avatar name and enter it here . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/4ghz-overclock-club


----------



## azcrazy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2551702


----------



## Mathius

I'll be running some tests later tonight to try and determin my socket temp sensor, I'm right in saying that 2 of the 3 TMPIN readings will rise slightly, and the last one would rise and fall depending on my overclock.....yes?

I read somewhere that TMPIN#2 is usually socket temp on Gigabyte boards but weather this is my case remains to be seen.


----------



## DeeJaySypki

Hello evryone







My 1st post on forum and sorry for my English (so long don't write in it)

1st congrats your nice chip







I don't have so luck in OC 960Tx6 :/ but i see that this chip to good OC like good mobo (my mobo don't have rock solid stable CPU speed in stres and high voltage jump in stres {load line calibration})

I need to hit 6x4Ghz 1.44v/1.45v/1.46v (depends of test they are run motherboard change voltage) and NB at 3050Mhz to 3100Mhz 1.31v

Is 1.44v/1.45v/1.46v danger for cpu ?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> I'll be running some tests later tonight to try and determin my socket temp sensor, I'm right in saying that 2 of the 3 TMPIN readings will rise slightly, and the last one would rise and fall depending on my overclock.....yes?
> I read somewhere that TMPIN#2 is usually socket temp on Gigabyte boards but weather this is my case remains to be seen.


go to bios and see what your cpu temp is. it should be pretty close to temp measured by software.

use Speedfan to bounce your other readings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> Hello evryone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st post on forum and sorry for my English (so long don't write in it)
> 1st congrats your nice chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have so luck in OC 960Tx6 :/ but i see that this chip to good OC like good mobo (my mobo don't have rock solid stable CPU speed in stres and high voltage jump in stres {load line calibration})
> I need to hit 6x4Ghz 1.44v/1.45v/1.46v (depends of test they are run motherboard change voltage) and NB at 3050Mhz to 3100Mhz 1.31v
> Is 1.44v/1.45v/1.46v danger for cpu ?


those vcores are kinda high for 4 hex but not dangerously high. so long as your temps are within the limits. keep the cpu temp at or below 55C.

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys


----------



## DeeJaySypki

I suspect that 1 of extra core is weaker and need moor v that the others.
Meyby it is funny question but I want to ask.
It is any way to control frequency of each core ?
For example: 4Ghz 4Ghz 4Ghz 4Ghz 3.9Ghz 4Ghz


----------



## The Pook

AMD Overdrive can do that. This is on my 605e (I sold my Zosma







) but it's the same for any CPU. Since the 960T is an unlocked CPU you'll have a lot more options than 11.5x though.



AMD Overdrive reads voltages wrong sometimes. CPU-Z is accurate and AOD is wrong if it reads weird on yours. I can still adjust (a .125v bump in AOD is still a .125v bump) but the numbers by the slider is wrong.


----------



## DeeJaySypki

THX for info i will check this program as soon as i can


----------



## Mathius

Ok, as I said earlier in a post......
I'm trying to find my CPU Socket sensor on HWMonitor...

I turned off C1E, Cool & Quiet, Turbo Boost, and I cranked the multiplier up to x17 giving me a straight 3.4ghz (stock cooling) <-- Max I'll go until the Hyper 212 evo..

Anyway, I think my Socket Temp is TMPIN 2 but what do you guys reckon..










Also on the side, I know that getting a 7850 2GB video card (Sapphire or Twin Frozr - not made up mind yet) I will need an overclock around 3.8ghz, but for the money I'd pay for it I can get a GTX 660.
This will increase the bottleneck a bit further but I'd prefer a CPU that cant keep up to a GPU. Given that I only play MW3, BO2, GTA IV + V (when they come out) and at a max of 1680x1050 would I get away with it ?

Might be upgrading the CPU to a Vishera FX-8350 or FX-4170 in around 6-9 months regardless


----------



## 1Ozzy1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2554859 hey man xD look at this


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Ok, as I said earlier in a post......
> I'm trying to find my CPU Socket sensor on HWMonitor...
> I turned off C1E, Cool & Quiet, Turbo Boost, and I cranked the multiplier up to x17 giving me a straight 3.4ghz (stock cooling) <-- Max I'll go until the Hyper 212 evo..
> Anyway, I think my Socket Temp is TMPIN 2 but what do you guys reckon..


temp sensors are different based on CPU and motherboard (mostly the latter) combinations. Ask someone with a Gigabyte 970A-UD3 if you need a speedy answer.

easier way than tracking someone down ... figure out your ambient temperature and see which one is a bit higher at desktop idle and see which one goes up t(10-14C higher than core temp for my Zosma) in Prime95.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Also on the side, I know that getting a 7850 2GB video card (Sapphire or Twin Frozr - not made up mind yet) I will need an overclock around 3.8ghz, but for the money I'd pay for it I can get a GTX 660.
> This will increase the bottleneck a bit further but I'd prefer a CPU that cant keep up to a GPU. Given that I only play MW3, BO2, GTA IV + V (when they come out) and at a max of 1680x1050 would I get away with it ?
> Might be upgrading the CPU to a Vishera FX-8350 or FX-4170 in around 6-9 months regardless


My Zosma maxed GTA 4 fine and it's probably the hardest to run out of your list (only because poor coding). The best thing you can do for GTA 4 is OC your CPU as much as possible (it's a CPU intensive game) and have a GPU with at LEAST 1280MB and preferably 2GB.

My 560 with 1GB vRAM held GTA 4 back more than my Zosma did.

NVIDIA > ATI and Intel > AMD by a fairly big margin in GTA 4 unfortunately. But the extra vRAM on the red team helps.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Ozzy1*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2554859 hey man xD look at this


Get that HT link down. 2200 is really the max you wanna go on that. Higher and it starts degrading performance and causes stability issues.


----------



## 1Ozzy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Get that HT link down. 2200 is really the max you wanna go on that. Higher and it starts degrading performance and causes stability issues.


Thanks man I will change it a bit =D


----------



## The Pook

Is it stable? It's a good OC









Performance degradation is minimal, it's just a stability issue really. I had Prime95 fail 62-68 hours into the test before just because the HT Link was too high.

Rule of thumb is NB speed at least 3x your RAM speed (so DDR3-1600 = 2400+) and never let the NB speed go below the HT Link speed (and HT Link never over 2200).


----------



## Fouquin

Hey guys, little help here?

I've got my 1600T up to 4GHz finally ( http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555802 ) but it's not what you would call stable. It launches to desktop, most programs are running fine and my max temp is still hovering at 45C.

My problem arises in that I don't really have more room to expand. I'd love for this to be stable at 4GHz, but I've got the vcore at 1.675v, NB at 1.375v, and even bumped the chipset to 1.27v. Although everything is running, my primary monitor is flashing like crazy and some programs (such as Photoshop and 3DMark Vantage) won't launch and encounter "unexpected errors".

Any suggestions on how I can get this stable, or should I just cut my losses and stick to 3.8GHz?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> Hey guys, little help here?
> I've got my 1600T up to 4GHz finally ( http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555802 ) but it's not what you would call stable. It launches to desktop, most programs are running fine and my max temp is still hovering at 45C.
> My problem arises in that I don't really have more room to expand. I'd love for this to be stable at 4GHz, but I've got the vcore at 1.675v, NB at 1.375v, and even bumped the chipset to 1.27v. Although everything is running, my primary monitor is flashing like crazy and some programs (such as Photoshop and 3DMark Vantage) won't launch and encounter "unexpected errors".
> Any suggestions on how I can get this stable, or should I just cut my losses and stick to 3.8GHz?


you mean a vcore of 1.375v, right. coz 1.675v is for suicide runs. mine boots at 1.36v, which seemed stable until i ran prime. i needed to bump it up to 1.4v. bump yours up to 1.38v and enable llc for both cpu vcore and cpu/nb vcore.

in bios there is NB (read as HT Link in Cpuz), which should be set down to default of 2000MHz and the CPU/NB (at 4GHz, mine is set at 2600MHz).


----------



## Fouquin

At the BIOS it says 1.675v. My BIOS does show two ratings though, 1.575v and then +0.100v. This is the first time it's been "stable" for more than 10 minutes.

My use of the word stable at this point is that it managed to boot properly and hasn't crashed yet.

2200Mhz was the default after the unlock on this motherboard, I haven't actually changed that at all but I'll try it.

CPU/NB is at 2600MHz.


----------



## rdr09

that is weird. your validation is showing 1.38v. hmmm. i would not go past 1.55v. you have HW monitor installed? if not get it and try to bounce your reading with that. i am pretty sure it is just around 1.38v based on your load temp.


----------



## Fouquin

According to HWMonitor I'm between 1.38v and 1.40v. Again, BIOS is reporting 1.675v. Maybe I should drop the first value (1.575v) down to 1.40v and see what happens?

This BIOS is just weird though, it reads vCore at +0.100v; any increase is in 0.050v increments.

What about the display issue though, is that due to the over volt on the chipset?


----------



## rdr09

yes, try using auto for the nb and chipset.


----------



## Fouquin

Alright, the results are in!

Right off the bat the entire system feels way more stable. I raised the vCore +0.100v to +0.150v, dropped the first vCore value to 1.4v, and set the chipset back to 1.23v.

HWMonitor shows 1.43v, CPU-Z shows 1.416v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555835

Does that look a little better?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> Alright, the results are in!
> Right off the bat the entire system feels way more stable. I raised the vCore +0.100v to +0.150v, dropped the first vCore value to 1.4v, and set the chipset back to 1.23v.
> HWMonitor shows 1.43v, CPU-Z shows 1.416v.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555835
> Does that look a little better?


yes. save the setting (4GHz) in bios. play a little bit more and see where you can improve things. if you care, run prime 95 for 12 hrs.


----------



## Fouquin

Already have Prime95 running. I usually let it go for 15-20 hours just to be sure.

Oh and thanks for the help.

Edit: Well damn. After pushing the vCore as far as I could, even into dangerous territory it still crashed every time on Prime95. Guess my chip just isn't cut out for 4GHz.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> Already have Prime95 running. I usually let it go for 15-20 hours just to be sure.
> Oh and thanks for the help.
> Edit: Well damn. After pushing the vCore as far as I could, even into dangerous territory it still crashed every time on Prime95. Guess my chip just isn't cut out for 4GHz.


it could be other factors that are causing prime to fail. revert back to your setting for 4GHz and do small fft test, which test just the cpu.


----------



## Fouquin

Ran for a total of 12.37 seconds before the system black screened.


----------



## 1Ozzy1

lol I want the FX 4350 to come out ...

you know what I ran my 960T stable as hexacore @ 3.8 than as quadcore at 3.6 don't know why?


----------



## rdr09

@ OZZY, i know why . . . Gigabyte.


----------



## 1Ozzy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> @ OZZY, i know why . . . Gigabyte.


IDK either and is even cooler as Hexacore(socket 42C) than quadcore (50C) ....


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> Ran for a total of 12.37 seconds before the system black screened.


after going over the specs of your motherboard, i'm sorry to tell you that the board is not meant to run the zosma unlock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Ozzy1*
> 
> IDK either and is even cooler as Hexacore(socket 42C) than quadcore (50C) ....


your board on the otherhand depends on what revision you have. here they are currently discussing that board . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/520#post_18451761

you can try the following steps if you can find these items in your bios for 4GHZ. . .

1. Set the bios to default setting
2. Disable Turbo, C1E, and Cool & Quiet
3. Set Multiplier or CPU Ratio to 20
4. Set CPU Vcore to 1.4v (add 0.01v if needed up until it boots)

For Hex

5. Up the vcore by 0.02 from previous value (Quad)
6. Unlock Core

anyway, i downgraded from 360mm rad to 120mm rad and my load temp went up by only 2C. the 120, though, is a better brand . . .



cpu vcore is set at 1.40v.


----------



## 1Ozzy1

mmm I have revision 1.2(I think? how do i know what exactly revision do I have?) BIOS version F7C


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Ozzy1*
> 
> mmm I have revision 1.2(I think? how do i know what exactly revision do I have?) BIOS version F7C


nvm. yours is a 970, but from my experience with Gigabyte, they tend to change the labels in bios, which makes it complicated to overclockers. see if you can get 4GHz following the steps i posted earlier.


----------



## 1Ozzy1

ok I'll try it later! ty man


----------



## Fouquin

Quote:


> after going over the specs of your motherboard, i'm sorry to tell you that the board is not meant to run the zosma unlock.


Well it was the best I could get, and it does have the 960T listed on the manual as one of the supported CPUs for unlocking and overclocking. I'm trying to get an ASRock 970 Extreme4 or 990FX of some kind. Hopefully with one of those it will run more stable.

Oh yeah, and at 4.0GHz everything except Prime95 runs fine. I managed to make it through both the PassMark 7 and 3DMark Vantage benchmarking suites.

PassMark gave it 7,468 points.
3DMark gave it P19754.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> Well it was the best I could get, and it does have the 960T listed on the manual as one of the supported CPUs for unlocking and overclocking. I'm trying to get an ASRock 970 Extreme4 or 990FX of some kind. Hopefully with one of those it will run more stable.
> Oh yeah, and at 4.0GHz everything except Prime95 runs fine. I managed to make it through both the PassMark 7 and 3DMark Vantage benchmarking suites.
> PassMark gave it 7,468 points.
> 3DMark gave it P19754.


you should be fine. i have good experience using biostar, so i went with it for my intel rig. i have an am2+ biostar rocking a tri-core that handles Autocad Inventor without issue.

You can apply these things over the mosfets to keep them cool if you want . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012


----------



## Fouquin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you should be fine. i have good experience using biostar, so i went with it for my intel rig. i have an am2+ biostar rocking a tri-core that handles Autocad Inventor without issue.
> You can apply these things over the mosfets to keep them cool if you want . . .
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012


This being my first experience with Biostar I was rather displeased. Considering though that it was a $50 board it's put up with all of my shenanigans, but as you know the mosfets get extremely hot. I keep the back panel of my case off so I can have a fan pointed at them at all times.

I've been looking into getting those exact heatsinks for them for awhile, just haven't had the time or the money for it yet.


----------



## winginit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> This being my first experience with Biostar I was rather displeased. Considering though that it was a $50 board it's put up with all of my shenanigans, but as you know the mosfets get extremely hot. I keep the back panel of my case off so I can have a fan pointed at them at all times.
> I've been looking into getting those exact heatsinks for them for awhile, just haven't had the time or the money for it yet.


You would have better results with a Biostar T-Series board, as those are the ones intended for overclocking....


----------



## Metalcrack

Latest and greatest. Included the RAM benchie as I just put the Samsung Green's to work. Boosted almost 1GBs/sec with the higher clock and lower timings than my old Corsair Vengeance.


Old RAM scores 

5.89 in Cinebench


----------



## The Pook

I want your RAM


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I want your RAM


Da Samsung RAM is pretty good








Old Dominators or STT ddr3 2000 8-8-8-24 is better on AMD though.
..and cost like 3x what Samsung sticks do for a 10% increase :


----------



## The Pook

This Propus doesn't like 4 sticks of RAM. can't do much more than 1600 on the RAM or it isn't stable.

My Sargas and Zosma did 1700-1720 okay.

So I'm running it down to 1333 but can't do better timings than 7-7-7-22 1T.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Hey everyone

I've recently brought the 960T and it unlocked to x6 fine, i'm very confident this chip will be a great overclocker also, stable at 3.6ghz at 1.320v (stock voltage) my question is has anyone had vrm issues with this chip? as you can see in my rig that my mobo is terrible, yet is still going strong with 48hr renders at 100% cpu also being an asus board im hoping C.P.R will save my cpus life. Just wondering if people had good or bad experiences with low grade boards and this cpu.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Hey everyone
> I've recently brought the 960T and it unlocked to x6 fine, i'm very confident this chip will be a great overclocker also, stable at 3.6ghz at 1.320v (stock voltage) my question is has anyone had vrm issues with this chip? as you can see in my rig that my mobo is terrible, yet is still going strong with 48hr renders at 100% cpu also being an asus board im hoping C.P.R will save my cpus life. Just wondering if people had good or bad experiences with low grade boards and this cpu.


my vrms have a heatsink but when i was running the chip at 4.4 GHz hex i had to add a fan blowing over them. that prevented the chip from throttling. btw, your sig is nor showing up yet.


----------



## rdr09

finally got my eight . . .


----------



## 2thAche

As X6 at 4.0 I have to have a fan on my VRMs or the CPU will throttle under load. And my board is pretty solid. I would't push a cheap board as X6 unless you're OK with killing the board.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

I ended up buying a M5A99X EVO for it and its great, i feel as though my 960T has more potential, (im at 3.8Ghz x6 stable) im just a bit of a noob with these heavy overclocks havnt been able to get 4.0ghz stable yet








anyone have any tips on pulling more from this awesome cpu?

Dont know if these are still wanted but heres mine:

User Name: JoinTheRealms
CPU: Phenom II x4 960T
24/7 OC: x6 3.8Mhz @ 1.38
Max OC: as above
Unlockable: x6


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> I ended up buying a M5A99X EVO for it and its great, i feel as though my 960T has more potential, (im at 3.8Ghz x6 stable) im just a bit of a noob with these heavy overclocks havnt been able to get 4.0ghz stable yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone have any tips on pulling more from this awesome cpu?
> Dont know if these are still wanted but heres mine:
> User Name: JoinTheRealms
> CPU: Phenom II x4 960T
> 24/7 OC: x6 3.8Mhz @ 1.38
> Max OC: as above
> Unlockable: x6
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


try these settings . . .

1. Reset the bios to Default
2. Disable Turbo, Cool & Quiet, and C1E
3. Set multiplier to 16
4. Set FSB (BLCK) to 250
5. Set CPU/NB vcore to 1.35v - 1.375v
6 Reset HT Link (NB in Bios) to 2000 MHz (NB vcore to auto)
7. Reset Ram to 1333 MHz or default speed
8. Set CPU vcore to 1.40v
9. Set LLC for both CPU and CPU/NB to Enabled or highest setting
8. Unlock Cores

NOTE: Up the CPU vcore 0.01v until it boots. Do not go over 1.47v and watch your temp. Also, you can re-enable Cool & Quiet after you got the system to boot showing signs of stability.


----------



## The Pook

My board doesn't have VRM heatsinks and just has a fan -- it did fine getting a 4.8 validation and running 24/7 at 4.0-4.4.

I think a lot of the VRM woes have to do with no air flow moreso than OCs. The things are _supposed_ to get airflow.







A little peice of metal is going to do nothing in the grand scheme of things without airflow.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> My board doesn't have VRM heatsinks and just has a fan -- it did fine getting a 4.8 validation and running 24/7 at 4.0-4.4.
> I think a lot of the VRM woes have to do with no air flow moreso than OCs. The things are _supposed_ to get airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little peice of metal is going to do nothing in the grand scheme of things without airflow.


You're running as X4 so you're not going to see it with a Zosma, but good luck with that. Try running X6 with full load at 4.0-4.2 and see what happens. I didn't notice until running as X6, prolonged load and looking at logs of CPU speed/multiplier.

And airflow wasn't the issue, this machine is in a HAF 912 with a 20cm fan blowing on the board, and two 12s out the top, couldn't be better.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> try these settings . . .
> 1. Reset the bios to Default
> 2. Disable Turbo, Cool & Quiet, and C1E
> 3. Set multiplier to 16
> 4. Set FSB (BLCK) to 250
> 5. Set CPU/NB vcore to 1.35v - 1.375v
> 6 Reset HT Link (NB in Bios) to 2000 MHz (NB vcore to auto)
> 7. Reset Ram to 1333 MHz or default speed
> 8. Set CPU vcore to 1.40v
> 9. Set LLC for both CPU and CPU/NB to Enabled or highest setting
> 8. Unlock Cores
> NOTE: Up the CPU vcore 0.01v until it boots. Do not go over 1.47v and watch your temp. Also, you can re-enable Cool & Quiet after you got the system to boot showing signs of stability.


Cheers for that, with fsb at 250 and CPU multi at 16 it finally boots at 4ghz but blue screens about 5 minutes into battlefield 3, increasing the CPU voltage prolongs it but still happening at 1.47(set in manual mode not offset as it was jumping up to 1.5 on offset).

But the strange thing is that using TurboV inside of windows I can just increase the multi to 20 , fsb at 200 and 1.45 it's much more stable (one blue screen due to not enough voltage at 1.38). When doing the same in the bios it doesn't even boot into windows, why would over locking inside of windows be more stable?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Cheers for that, with fsb at 250 and CPU multi at 16 it finally boots at 4ghz but blue screens about 5 minutes into battlefield 3, increasing the CPU voltage prolongs it but still happening at 1.47(set in manual mode not offset as it was jumping up to 1.5 on offset).
> But the strange thing is that using TurboV inside of windows I can just increase the multi to 20 , fsb at 200 and 1.45 it's much more stable (one blue screen due to not enough voltage at 1.38). When doing the same in the bios it doesn't even boot into windows, why would over locking inside of windows be more stable?


not sure why. did you disable Turbo V when using bios to oc? i hope it is not your psu.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> You're running as X4 so you're not going to see it with a Zosma


----------



## markz0R

VID - 1.375 , CPU\NB 1.175

24-7 at this moment.


----------



## ironmaiden

Now I have to do it all over again.


----------



## rdr09

it is still around . . .

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=65393


----------



## skyline_king88

del


----------



## rdr09

my 32 seems normal at 4.5 but the 1024 seems too long . . .



here's my Fritz.. . .



sorry, i am bored.


----------



## Zethlis

User Name: Zethlis
CPU: AMD X4 960T Zosma
24/7 OC: X4 3800Mhz @ 1.35V
Max OC: X4 3800Mhz @ 1.35V
Unlockable: X4


----------



## ironmaiden

how are you guys doing 1.3s and 1.4s I cannot go to 4.0 G's without hitting 1.55 or 1.57v, but i can unlock and reach 4.0 G's @ 1.57v .

It would be wonderful to have a 1.3 or 1.4 v.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> how are you guys doing 1.3s and 1.4s I cannot go to 4.0 G's without hitting 1.55 or 1.57v, but i can unlock and reach 4.0 G's @ 1.57v .
> It would be wonderful to have a 1.3 or 1.4 v.


Maybe your board is limiting your overclock. My chip is currently running as an X4 @ 4.0ghz with 1.32v, however to get a stable 4.0ghz as an X6 it needs 1.4v.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Maybe your board is limiting your overclock. My chip is currently running as an X4 @ 4.0ghz with 1.32v, however to get a stable 4.0ghz as an X6 it needs 1.4v.


^this and maybe your geoghapic location.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ^this and maybe your geoghapic location.


lol my geo location true

my Mobo is a gigabyte 880gm-usb3 rev 3.1 .

I guess I should shift to my other mobo. or maybe try downgrading the bios.


----------



## nico1981

i keep my 960T at 4 Ghz with 1.45 v stable!
NB-2600 1.2 v
HT-2000
x6 same volt at 3.6
max temp 45 C
mobo: msi 990fxa GD-80


----------



## InsideJob

Check out these temps


----------



## ironmaiden

Is it because of the 9xx chipset that you guys are using 1.4v, hmm my old board was running at 4.0 ghz @ 1.4v


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Is it because of the 9xx chipset that you guys are using 1.4v, hmm my old board was running at 4.0 ghz @ 1.4v


i am using the same chip set as you but 8+1 and also my geo location.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i am using the same chip set as you but 8+1 and also my geo location.


Hey but the 8+1 should not matter where voltage is concerned , what version BIOS are you using BTW.

would the BIOS be different due to geo









I am thinking of downgrading the bios and trying.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Hey but the 8+1 should not matter where voltage is concerned , what version BIOS are you using BTW.
> would the BIOS be different due to geo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of downgrading the bios and trying.


have a read . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/943109/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-125w-tdp-processors

note the thing about phases.


----------



## nico1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Is it because of the 9xx chipset that you guys are using 1.4v, hmm my old board was running at 4.0 ghz @ 1.4v


With my old board( asrock 770extreme3) i have to push voltage to 1.5 for 4 Gz stable. I think is not the chipset to blame. I have great result with this chipset!( 990 fx)


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> have a read . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/943109/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-125w-tdp-processors
> note the thing about phases.


But my other board is a 3+1 and can pull 4 gigs @1.4. heck that old board has an athlon x3 445 and that too pulls 1.4 ya but @1.6v and rock solid and not too much heat.

I do know about the VRM's you have a good phase board.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> But my other board is a 3+1 and can pull 4 gigs @1.4. heck that old board has an athlon x3 445 and that too pulls 1.4 ya but @1.6v and rock solid and not too much heat.
> I do know about the VRM's you have a good phase board.


yes, as with the chip, mobo can be luck of the draw, too. but observe extreme overclcockers and the kind of motherboards they pick.

if you like to send me your chip we will find out if indeed it's the chip that requires much volts.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, as with the chip, mobo can be luck of the draw, too. but observe extreme overclcockers and the kind of motherboards they pick.
> if you like to send me your chip we will find out if indeed it's the chip that requires much volts.


hahaha ya sure

maybe I go back to my old board as I may be putting the 4100 on the current mobo.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> hahaha ya sure
> maybe I go back to my old board as I may be putting the 4100 on the current mobo.


i know it is not that easy to find the right board where you're at withouit shelling a huge amount. i found this board here in ocn market. your geo location like i said. let's save up for steamroller.


----------



## ironmaiden

Well Steamroller has been delayed and I need an upgrade in the cpu department


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Well Steamroller has been delayed and I need an upgrade in the cpu department


What's wrong with your current cpu?


----------



## JoinTheRealms

A bit off topic but does anyone have any recommendations on the best ram compatible with the 960T ? will faster ram see a worth while performance increase? also will i run into problems with ram with large heatsinks fitting under a bigger cpu cooler like the Xigmatek Thor's Hammer?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> A bit off topic but does anyone have any recommendations on the best ram compatible with the 960T ? will faster ram see a worth while performance increase? also will i run into problems with ram with large heatsinks fitting under a bigger cpu cooler like the Xigmatek Thor's Hammer?


i use old kingston HyperX 1600, 1.65v rams from my X58 rig and i split them up between my amd (maxxmem 11.11) and 2nd intel (maxxmem 22) rig. they just work.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104173

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096

those high sinks are a gimmick. don't take a chance.


----------



## ironmaiden

Nothing but just want to upgrade.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Check out these temps


temps are starting to come down here, too. are you competing for motm?


----------



## InsideJob

Did last month. Gunna wait to use my other nomination capability for the build until it's more up to par with what MOTM deals with.


----------



## Barbecuesaus

What is the difference between a 1600T and a 1605T?
Mine is a 960T if i unlock it , it shows as a 1600T but i cant get it stable with unlocked cores


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Did last month. Gunna wait to use my other nomination capability for the build until it's more up to par with what MOTM deals with.


looking forward. i love your rig, btw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbecuesaus*
> 
> What is the difference between a 1600T and a 1605T?
> Mine is a 960T if i unlock it , it shows as a 1600T but i cant get it stable with unlocked cores


it's been asked and answered here before but can't find it. iirc, it has to do with the multiplier. anything above 15 turns the chip into a 1600T.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> looking forward. i love your rig, btw.
> it's been asked and answered here before but can't find it. iirc, it has to do with the multiplier. anything above 15 turns the chip into a 1600T.


I don't think so, that chip has unlocked cores , multi 15 would be for OC'ing the chip , my unlocked chip shows as 1605T and not all chips can be unlocked, it all depends on your luck.


----------



## Barbecuesaus

Oke funny to know this









I am currently clocking a x6 1605T at 3.2Ghz
I had it Stable at 3.0Ghz for Hour and 30 mins with prime95









edit

OKe i bumped up the FBS a notch to get to 3.2Ghz
and after 10 min the Pc just shut itself down.
I never had this before with overclocking....
Also i use Windows 8 pro sinds this week









Not gonna do anything anymore until i figure out what this means....









Back to 3.7Ghz Quad


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> I don't think so, that chip has unlocked cores , multi 15 would be for OC'ing the chip , my unlocked chip shows as 1605T and not all chips can be unlocked, it all depends on your luck.


yes, i was talking about unlock, sorry. i thought 15 is stock multiplier . . .


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbecuesaus*
> 
> Oke funny to know this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently clocking a x6 1605T at 3.2Ghz
> I had it Stable at 3.0Ghz for Hour and 30 mins with prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit
> 
> OKe i bumped up the FBS a notch to get to 3.2Ghz
> and after 10 min the Pc just shut itself down.
> I never had this before with overclocking....
> Also i use Windows 8 pro sinds this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna do anything anymore until i figure out what this means....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to 3.7Ghz Quad


not familiar with asrock but Redwoodz is. he might chime in. meanwhile try these settings if you have good cooling . . .

1. Reset the bios to Default
2. Disable Turbo, Cool & Quiet, and C1E
3. Set multiplier to 16
4. Set FSB (BLCK) to 250
5. Set CPU/NB vcore to 1.35v - 1.375v
6 Reset HT Link (NB in Bios) to 2000 MHz (NB vcore to auto)
7. Reset Ram to 1333 MHz/ 1600MHz or default speed
8. Set CPU vcore to 1.40v
9. Set LLC for both CPU and CPU/NB to Enabled or highest setting
8. Unlock Cores
NOTE: Up the CPU vcore 0.01v until it boots. Do not go over 1.47v and watch your temp. Also, you can re-enable Cool & Quiet after you got the system to boot showing signs of stability.


----------



## ironmaiden

What BIOS version are you using on your board ?


----------



## Barbecuesaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> What BIOS version are you using on your board ?


Good question i am not sure.

@rdr09 i wil do that after i am sure about my bios version









edit

This is my Motherboard: http://www.asrock.com/MB/overview.nl.asp?Model=870%20Extreme3



MP Specification Ver. 1.1 ?
Of Motherboard ID P1.60?

I dont know how to find out my bios version >.>


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbecuesaus*
> 
> Good question i am not sure.
> @rdr09 i wil do that after i am sure about my bios version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit
> 
> This is my Motherboard: http://www.asrock.com/MB/overview.nl.asp?Model=870%20Extreme3


LOL sorry but that question was rdr09 as we have the similar chipset.


----------



## Barbecuesaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> LOL sorry but that question was rdr09 as we have the similar chipset.


Ah oke








But stil id like to know how to figure this out haha


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbecuesaus*
> 
> Ah oke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But stil id like to know how to figure this out haha


Either during POST or you could see it somewhere in the CMOS don't remember where, but never upgrade the BIOS unless until there is a problem


----------



## Barbecuesaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> not familiar with asrock but Redwoodz is. he might chime in. meanwhile try these settings if you have good cooling . . .
> 1. Reset the bios to Default
> 2. Disable Turbo, Cool & Quiet, and C1E
> 3. Set multiplier to 16
> 4. Set FSB (BLCK) to 250
> 5. Set CPU/NB vcore to 1.35v - 1.375v
> 6 Reset HT Link (NB in Bios) to 2000 MHz (NB vcore to auto)
> 7. Reset Ram to 1333 MHz/ 1600MHz or default speed
> 8. Set CPU vcore to 1.40v
> 9. Set LLC for both CPU and CPU/NB to Enabled or highest setting
> 8. Unlock Cores
> NOTE: Up the CPU vcore 0.01v until it boots. Do not go over 1.47v and watch your temp. Also, you can re-enable Cool & Quiet after you got the system to boot showing signs of stability.


Oke i have done this, and i booted into windows at 1.46 CPU vcore

Also could not find 9. LLC?
And reset Ram , its on auto do i have to set it manualy to 1333Mhz?
The rest i have done check schreenshot










EDIT


While i was uploading Screenshot , it crashed.
I corrected VCore to 1.475V

+1 for windows 8 fast boot and reboots








Also saved this entire post i failed to submit before crash


----------



## ironmaiden

My suggestion from stock increase +- multi or FSB and volts +- by 5-10% till you boot in to windows and then go back repeat the first +- process and then run IBT or linx and see if it is stable , you have to find your max clock at minim volt.

Is the 960t a BE ?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbecuesaus*
> 
> Oke i have done this, and i booted into windows at 1.46 CPU vcore
> Also could not find 9. LLC?
> And reset Ram , its on auto do i have to set it manualy to 1333Mhz?
> The rest i have done check schreenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While i was uploading Screenshot , it crashed.
> I corrected VCore to 1.475V
> +1 for windows 8 fast boot and reboots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saved this entire post i failed to submit before crash


barb,

keep on looking for the llc for both cpu and cpu/nb. you may have to lower your cpu vcore back to 1.40V (or higher but not 1.475V) when you finally find llc.

ram, just set it to your ram specs (1333 or 1600) including voltage. you're very close.

make sure you've got good airflow and hope you know how to fix windows when it gets corrupted.


----------



## Barbecuesaus

Yes it is a 960T BE
and have it clocked at 3,4Ghz without increasing any voltage 25hour Prime95 test passed!

Also clocked at 3,7Ghz with increase of Vcore and NB Vcore. He knows


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> barb,
> keep on looking for the llc for both cpu and cpu/nb. you may have to lower your cpu vcore back to 1.40V (or higher but not 1.475V) when you finally find llc.
> ram, just set it to your ram specs (1333 or 1600) including voltage. you're very close.
> make sure you've got good airflow and hope you know how to fix windows when it gets corrupted.


rdr09 how come your board has LLC and mine does not ? It is a same motherboard


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbecuesaus*
> 
> Yes it is a 960T BE
> and have it clocked at 3,4Ghz without increasing any voltage 25hour Prime95 test passed!
> Also clocked at 3,7Ghz with increase of Vcore and NB Vcore. He knows


I get 3.8 on all 6 cores hehe , but the moment I need to touch 4.0 G's than it wants more than 1.55v


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> rdr09 how come your board has LLC and mine does not ? It is a same motherboard


iron, it's an asus. mid-level board kinda design for oc'ing.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> iron, it's an asus. mid-level board kinda design for oc'ing.


ah i thought it was the gigabyte 880, oh now i remember you have an 8+1 phase.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

if the 960t is kept under 1.5v and temps under 55c will there be a chance of damaging it ? I can get 4.2ghz x6 relatively stable at 1.5v so 4.0ghz at 1.48 so be ok?


----------



## zoomer-fodder

AMD Phenom II X6 1600Т @ 4.014Ghz [CPUNB/HT 3.01Ghz] (Date [07.12] february 2012)
Ice Hammer IH-4500 + 2 x 120mm Titan [2300rpm]
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR IV EXTREME rev 1.02G [bios 2002 custom]
CHIEFTEC 850W (80 Plus)
Samsung Original 8GB DDR3 (DH0-CH9) @ [2008Mhz] 10-10-10-25-30 (1T) Unganged 1.515v Dual Channel [4GB+4GB] 110ns
Windows 7 SP1 64-bit Ultimate [7601]

http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/11/18/27daded2b2e6df38fd4651c76fc9ba39.png
*Full stable*. Max temp in games 58*C
Max temp in stress 65*C
Hi there Guys! :^) From Russia with Love xD


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> if the 960t is kept under 1.5v and temps under 55c will there be a chance of damaging it ? I can get 4.2ghz x6 relatively stable at 1.5v so 4.0ghz at 1.48 so be ok?


yes, but if you can tweak it like zoomer . . .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1600Т @ 4.014Ghz [CPUNB/HT 3.01Ghz] (Date [07.12] february 2012)
> Ice Hammer IH-4500 + 2 x 120mm Titan [2300rpm]
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR IV EXTREME rev 1.02G [bios 2002 custom]
> CHIEFTEC 850W (80 Plus)
> Samsung Original 8GB DDR3 (DH0-CH9) @ [2008Mhz] 10-10-10-25-30 (1T) Unganged 1.515v Dual Channel [4GB+4GB] 110ns
> Windows 7 SP1 64-bit Ultimate [7601]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/11/18/27daded2b2e6df38fd4651c76fc9ba39.png
> *Full stable*. Max temp in games 58*C
> Max temp in stress 65*C
> Hi there Guys! :^) From Russia with Love xD


Здравствуйте! Your vcore is dangerously low. Just kidding.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> AMD Phenom II X6 1600Т @ 4.014Ghz [CPUNB/HT 3.01Ghz] (Date [07.12] february 2012)
> Ice Hammer IH-4500 + 2 x 120mm Titan [2300rpm]
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR IV EXTREME rev 1.02G [bios 2002 custom]
> CHIEFTEC 850W (80 Plus)
> Samsung Original 8GB DDR3 (DH0-CH9) @ [2008Mhz] 10-10-10-25-30 (1T) Unganged 1.515v Dual Channel [4GB+4GB] 110ns
> Windows 7 SP1 64-bit Ultimate [7601]
> 
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/11/18/27daded2b2e6df38fd4651c76fc9ba39.png
> *Full stable*. Max temp in games 58*C
> Max temp in stress 65*C
> Hi there Guys! :^) From Russia with Love xD


WOW! nice vcore.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

I know it!








I have a record on overclockers.ru
I have best Thuban in Russia








This is 10$ air cooling! and if i change it to water - values will be even lower


----------



## 2thAche

That's pretty hot for my taste. I upgraded when mine was hitting 56C at full load, [email protected]

H100 is perfect for it.


----------



## Barbecuesaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> barb,
> keep on looking for the llc for both cpu and cpu/nb. you may have to lower your cpu vcore back to 1.40V (or higher but not 1.475V) when you finally find llc.
> ram, just set it to your ram specs (1333 or 1600) including voltage. you're very close.
> make sure you've got good airflow and hope you know how to fix windows when it gets corrupted.


I found the LLC it has the following settings:
Auto
Normal
Slight
Disabled

I put it on normal and the PC no longer boots into windows







?
I could not find LLC for CPU NB :S


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/11/24/784aad55b6d0b8e1f7b10f651be0263a.png


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2596589


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2596589


nice! you got yourself a new cpu cooler? go higher if you do.

change your name to your ocn name before validating . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/4ghz-overclock-club


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Hi, no, this is just unstable, but validable maximum Freqency on my Vcore.
I not change cooler.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> Hi, no, this is just unstable, but validable maximum Freqency on my Vcore.
> I not change cooler.


it does not have to be stable to join the 4GHz Club. I am just amazed by your results. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

i just try find who can beat my records.


----------



## InsideJob

My 960T requires around 1.44v as an x4 to be even somewhat stable at 4ghz. The lowest it will boot at 4+ghz is around 1.38v but don't usually get much farther then the windows loading screen. So your chip to boot in and stay going enough to validate, as x6 at that low voltage. Must be a darn nice chip! Also an almost 3ghz clock on the CPU-NB too, dang


----------



## El Scorcho

Username: El Scorcho
Chip: 960T X4
24/7 OC: 3.8ghz @1.45V
Max OC is same
Unlockable: X4

Can anyone give me any pointers for pushing this 960T? I initially tried unlocking using up to 1.5 VID without success even at 3.0ghz, but the mobo I don't think will let me select which cores to try to unlock, it will either try for X6 or revert to X4.

It would POST and load Win7 at 4.0ghz X4 @ 1.45 VID, but was very unstable. It was also unstable when approaching 4.0ghz using the reference clock and a x19 multiplier. Since I'm no OC guru, I gave up and settled for 3.8.

That said, I feel like this setup should be capable of 4.0 or 4.2 easily, and I am reasonably certain I've overlooked something.

I'm not really interested in minor gains from tweaking the system clock. 50 or 80, even 150mhz isn't tangible, at least to me, since I'm not a benchmark-o-phile. But 200 or 400mhz (more if it is attainable) is enough to make the machine noticeably more responsive.

Also open to pointers as far as NB and RAM. I set the NB at 2000mhz @ 1.2V. I run the RAM at it's specified DDR3-1600, 9-9-9-24-2T @ 1.55V. My goal is an everyday stable, crash free 4.0ghz +


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Scorcho*
> 
> Username: El Scorcho
> Chip: 960T X4
> 24/7 OC: 3.8ghz @1.45V
> Max OC is same
> Unlockable: X4
> Can anyone give me any pointers for pushing this 960T? I initially tried unlocking using up to 1.5 VID without success even at 3.0ghz, but the mobo I don't think will let me select which cores to try to unlock, it will either try for X6 or revert to X4.
> It would POST and load Win7 at 4.0ghz X4 @ 1.45 VID, but was very unstable. It was also unstable when approaching 4.0ghz using the reference clock and a x19 multiplier. Since I'm no OC guru, I gave up and settled for 3.8.
> That said, I feel like this setup should be capable of 4.0 or 4.2 easily, and I am reasonably certain I've overlooked something.
> I'm not really interested in minor gains from tweaking the system clock. 50 or 80, even 150mhz isn't tangible, at least to me, since I'm not a benchmark-o-phile. But 200 or 400mhz (more if it is attainable) is enough to make the machine noticeably more responsive.
> Also open to pointers as far as NB and RAM. I set the NB at 2000mhz @ 1.2V. I run the RAM at it's specified DDR3-1600, 9-9-9-24-2T @ 1.55V. My goal is an everyday stable, crash free 4.0ghz +


you may need a better cpu cooler like a cooler master 212 evo and some mx2 or mx4 thermal paste. i found this article that might help . . .

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5714/990fx-motherboard-roundup-with-thuban-and-bulldozer-a-second-wind-for-asus-gigabyte-msi-and-biostar/15

and. of course, the guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

i think they ship to your area . . .

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/subcat.asp?CatID=35&parent=2&pagetitle=Cooling Devices


----------



## cssorkinman

Not all that impressive, until you look at the voltage







oh and pay no attention to the temps, it was probably running around 30C


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not all that impressive, until you look at the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and pay no attention to the temps, it was probably running around 30C


i guess you can't say the same thing with this at 1.57v. . .



lol. i just posted this in another thread.


----------



## cssorkinman

Nice score


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalcrack*
> 
> Latest and greatest. Included the RAM benchie as I just put the Samsung Green's to work. Boosted almost 1GBs/sec with the higher clock and lower timings than my old Corsair Vengeance.
> 
> Old RAM scores
> 5.89 in Cinebench


Y U so high trfc? 7-8-8-20-28 8-9-9-23-32


----------



## El Scorcho

Thanks for the links! I can report after 6 months of use, I agree with almost everything said about this board in that review. I will read up and post any significant results.

Given the $50 cooler I already have keeps me around 57 C loaded, and I am using silver infused paste, I'm skeptical any other air cooler can do better for less. That $35 behemoth would be an ill fit in my bottom PSU case. I've contemplated liquid cooling, but as I understand it, I need either exotic fluids or an ice bath to gain more then 5 C better than a straight air cooler. I can't justify that kind of money just to run 5 degrees cooler and get maybe another 100mhz out of the chip, and I don't want to run my computer on dry ice and ether, either.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://valid.canardpc.com/2599387


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Scorcho*
> 
> Thanks for the links! I can report after 6 months of use, I agree with almost everything said about this board in that review. I will read up and post any significant results.
> Given the $50 cooler I already have keeps me around 57 C loaded, and I am using silver infused paste, I'm skeptical any other air cooler can do better for less. That $35 behemoth would be an ill fit in my bottom PSU case. I've contemplated liquid cooling, but as I understand it, I need either exotic fluids or an ice bath to gain more then 5 C better than a straight air cooler. I can't justify that kind of money just to run 5 degrees cooler and get maybe another 100mhz out of the chip, and I don't want to run my computer on dry ice and ether, either.


true. about 5-7C cooler. i went to our very own ocn market for deals for my loop. bougth a cheap ocz cpu water block for like $20 elsewhere online. at the end, it cost me about the same a high-end air cooler cost but it has become a sort of a hobby. the H100 cooler will perform the same and its price should come down. what i like most is the quiet operation.



this is with just one 120mm rad and a fan. i used duralene tubes that are dirt cheap and distilled water for like less than a buck a gallon locally. the loop uses a fraction of the gallon, of course.


----------



## Barbecuesaus

Yeey i got my 960T unlocked to a Hexacore
and it is stable!!

I did prime95 test for 5 hours, and played games like planetside 2 and Saints row the rest of the night









Would it be save to also overclock on my board?
I notice it already sucks mover Vcore now unlocked because of the LLC


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbecuesaus*
> 
> Yeey i got my 960T unlocked to a Hexacore
> and it is stable!!
> I did prime95 test for 5 hours, and played games like planetside 2 and Saints row the rest of the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be save to also overclock on my board?
> I notice it already sucks mover Vcore now unlocked because of the LLC


nice. full screen 1080 high all stock (quad) including gpu ram at 1600 . . .



kinda low but smooth.


----------



## Baldy

Hey guys!

Thinking of getting a 960T (unlockable), and was wondering if any of you more experienced users have seen a difference between it and the 1090T in terms of CPU-NB overclocking, RAM overclocking, difference in IMC etc.

Thanks!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldy*
> 
> Hey guys!
> Thinking of getting a 960T (unlockable), and was wondering if any of you more experienced users have seen a difference between it and the 1090T in terms of CPU-NB overclocking, RAM overclocking, difference in IMC etc.
> Thanks!


zero difference, Baldy. this is assuming the extra cores are stable.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> zero difference, Baldy. this is assuming the extra cores are stable.


Thanks for the info, I should be pulling the trigger then heh


----------



## Barbecuesaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nice. full screen 1080 high all stock (quad) including gpu ram at 1600 . . .
> 
> kinda low but smooth.


Yea i kinda dont like this game....
I know it asked for a x6 phenom cpu at recommend specs, so i thought it be fun to try.

But i have been following the news about this game and now its finaly released (so they say) I went play it









God what a horrible boring game this is, and they even made it play4free to even make things worse >.>
I dont even wanna start on the engine of this game, i have never had to lower my settings in any game before to make it run smooth like this Planetside 2 game

Bah!!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baldy*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I should be pulling the trigger then heh


no, problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbecuesaus*
> 
> Yea i kinda dont like this game....
> I know it asked for a x6 phenom cpu at recommend specs, so i thought it be fun to try.
> But i have been following the news about this game and now its finaly released (so they say) I went play it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God what a horrible boring game this is, and they even made it play4free to even make things worse >.>
> I dont even wanna start on the engine of this game, i have never had to lower my settings in any game before to make it run smooth like this Planetside 2 game
> Bah!!


i mostly race but i play these type of games for a change.



mine is smooth even at stock quad. i know one thing, when i had my 7950 in this rig all my fps in every game doubled but i never tried it in ps2.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbecuesaus*
> 
> Yeey i got my 960T unlocked to a Hexacore
> and it is stable!!
> 
> I did prime95 test for 5 hours, and played games like planetside 2 and Saints row the rest of the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be save to also overclock on my board?
> I notice it already sucks mover Vcore now unlocked because of the LLC


You have a 4+1 power delivery and a maximum power delivery of 140w

Just unlocking the 960T will put you to the limit. You board should have protection and it does at least have heat sinks on the VRMs. I would recommend you go back to quad core and OC it. Mine was stable on all 6 cores all the way to 4GHz @1.392v on a 990FX Sabertooth.

That is a better than average speed for that voltage especially on all 6 cores. Also the sabertooth has a ton of options to mess around with to stabalize the proc at a lower voltage. So I would nock yours back to a x4 and try ocing it to 3.8GHz you can also use a little turbo as well. I ran mine 24/7 at 3.9GHz @1.392v w/ the turbo set to 4.1GHz. I tested the turbo mode in multiple ways and it was functional and when doing single or dual threaded linpacks I did get a better score with turbo enable and set to 4.1 so it def works. Also it ups the voltage above 1.4v autmotically on its own so it wont crash.


----------



## Barbecuesaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> You have a 4+1 power delivery and a maximum power delivery of 140w
> Just unlocking the 960T will put you to the limit. You board should have protection and it does at least have heat sinks on the VRMs. I would recommend you go back to quad core and OC it. Mine was stable on all 6 cores all the way to 4GHz @1.392v on a 990FX Sabertooth.
> That is a better than average speed for that voltage especially on all 6 cores. Also the sabertooth has a ton of options to mess around with to stabalize the proc at a lower voltage. So I would nock yours back to a x4 and try ocing it to 3.8GHz you can also use a little turbo as well. I ran mine 24/7 at 3.9GHz @1.392v w/ the turbo set to 4.1GHz. I tested the turbo mode in multiple ways and it was functional and when doing single or dual threaded linpacks I did get a better score with turbo enable and set to 4.1 so it def works. Also it ups the voltage above 1.4v autmotically on its own so it wont crash.


Hmm interesting thanks for the info! also good to hear again my board has protection!








But i have no bottleneck on my CPU, or at least i dont know yet how to find a performance limit.

As you say for example:

Overclock to 3.8ghz x4 will perform better then x6 at stock!

So how do i find this out? How can i see it for myself on using games on my Pc that it wil perform better as x4 OC then x6 stock ?
That is what i would like to know because i realy like the hexacore









edit

Also that last question, check my Rig in my signature. I just uploaded a benchmark as x6 stock as its used now, to campare at my overclock x4 results!!

PLease check them







!\
The wierd thing is, my GPU Core clock is way lower as x6 
In the x4 lowest benchmark at 3.4Ghz the graphics score the highest!! The better the CPU performs the lower the GPU does....


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbecuesaus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> You have a 4+1 power delivery and a maximum power delivery of 140w
> Just unlocking the 960T will put you to the limit. You board should have protection and it does at least have heat sinks on the VRMs. I would recommend you go back to quad core and OC it. Mine was stable on all 6 cores all the way to 4GHz @1.392v on a 990FX Sabertooth.
> That is a better than average speed for that voltage especially on all 6 cores. Also the sabertooth has a ton of options to mess around with to stabalize the proc at a lower voltage. So I would nock yours back to a x4 and try ocing it to 3.8GHz you can also use a little turbo as well. I ran mine 24/7 at 3.9GHz @1.392v w/ the turbo set to 4.1GHz. I tested the turbo mode in multiple ways and it was functional and when doing single or dual threaded linpacks I did get a better score with turbo enable and set to 4.1 so it def works. Also it ups the voltage above 1.4v autmotically on its own so it wont crash.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm interesting thanks for the info! also good to hear again my board has protection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i have no bottleneck on my CPU, or at least i dont know yet how to find a performance limit.
> 
> As you say for example:
> 
> Overclock to 3.8ghz x4 will perform better then x6 at stock!
> 
> So how do i find this out? How can i see it for myself on using games on my Pc that it wil perform better as x4 OC then x6 stock ?
> That is what i would like to know because i realy like the hexacore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit
> 
> Also that last question, check my Rig in my signature. I just uploaded a benchmark as x6 stock as its used now, to campare at my overclock x4 results!!
> 
> PLease check them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !\
> The wierd thing is, my GPU Core clock is way lower as x6
> In the x4 lowest benchmark at 3.4Ghz the graphics score the highest!! The better the CPU performs the lower the GPU does....
Click to expand...

No I am saying your power delivery 4+1 is not enough to handle all 6 cores overclocked. 4 cores at 3.8GHz will def DESTROY 6 cores at 3GHz in any game and alost anything except something that can truly utilize ALL 6 cores 100% all at the same time (video encoding)


----------



## DireLeon2010

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP!


Nice! 6050e BE . . . we need to add that to the thread title. lovely.


----------



## Fouquin

So I know this thread is usually about getting MORE cores, but I thought about doing a little suicide run... Somewhere along the way I dropped two cores off to shave a fraction of the voltage and heat.

My result:


I think I did rather well! XD

All jokes aside though... Here's what I actually got: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2604756

P.S. Anyone know why CPU-Z is showing that anomaly?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> So I know this thread is usually about getting MORE cores, but I thought about doing a little suicide run... Somewhere along the way I dropped two cores off to shave a fraction of the voltage and heat.
> My result:
> 
> I think I did rather well! XD
> All jokes aside though... Here's what I actually got: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2604756
> P.S. Anyone know why CPU-Z is showing that anomaly?


good job! but the thread is also for . . .



. . . to help others.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

This is my 24/7 config:
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/06/4fe8dcda06da585b88b2635f78dfc81d.png


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://valid.canardpc.com/2607724

TurboCore ON


----------



## Mathius

4.4ghz as a 1605......damn, and fully stable yea?

What cooler are you running ?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> 4.4ghz as a 1605......damn, and fully stable yea?
> What cooler are you running ?


i thought it was 4Ghz. wow at 1.33v


----------



## zoomer-fodder

just TurboCore ON
cpu x15.5 @ 4.03Ghz - tc x17 @ 4.4Ghz
fullstable only on 4.3Ghz TC on that vcore.
IceHammer IH-4500 russian air cooler 30$ cost


----------



## 1Ozzy1

I was just messing around and I manage to get it as x6 to 4.2Ghz fully stable at 1.53 vcore at full load at 49C~50C on AIR! **** Yeah!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2608400


----------



## Serker24

Got my rig over 4ghz... but not stable for 24hrs running Prime95.



Any suggestions?


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my rig over 4ghz... but not stable for 24hrs running Prime95.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Add more volts,try 1.42v


----------



## Serker24

Ok...I pushed the vcore to everything I've read this chip will handle... Scary! But prime95 is still running as I email this. Was getting a rounding error before...So far so good! Just messing around today.Won't try and push anymore on air.CPU temp is only at 51C LOL...Wondering how long I could run her like this before she cracks!


----------



## Serker24

Wondering if anyone has pushed a simular setup farther with an evo212 and 3 tower fans?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Wondering if anyone has pushed a simular setup farther with an evo212 and 3 tower fans?


i ran prime at 4GHz for 12 hrs using a scythe air cooler last winter and dared not to go higher. i can game at 4.4Ghz hex, though, and bench at 4.5GHz.

your system is amazing.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

wana see 1100T 4.2Ghz air (full stable of course)







i mean 960T 2012year best Thuban (1600T/1605T) and better than 1100T?







or 960T vs 1090T, and 970T vs 1100T...


----------



## Mathius

Is there a major difference in performance between x20 * 200fsb = 4ghz and 17.5 * 229 ?

I know that changing the fsb has a knock-on effect with ram and stuff, but which is better, 20*200 or 17.5*229 performance wise.

Its primarily a gaming machine, and the overclock is for a HD 7850/7870.


----------



## richie_2010

i would say the 17.5 x 229 as you have a small increase on ram nb and ht speeds. also aswlll you might get lower voltage on the cpu.
20x200 may iuse 1.35 but 17.5x229 may use 1.3 as your not relying heavily on the multi which uses more voltage than the fsb.

for example i had my cpu at 14x250 for 3.5 at 1.225 and wouldnt go any higher lower the multi to 13.5 and got over 3.5. going into higher speeds i was able to lower the cpu voltage by a notch aswell


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Is there a major difference in performance between x20 * 200fsb = 4ghz and 17.5 * 229 ?
> I know that changing the fsb has a knock-on effect with ram and stuff, but which is better, 20*200 or 17.5*229 performance wise.
> Its primarily a gaming machine, and the overclock is for a HD 7850/7870.


yes, in my experience. at 200 keeping cpu/nb at 2000MHz seems less responsive to higher fsb such as 2700MHz. i set mine at 16/250 both for quad and hex at 4GHz. also, as you have noticed, it will oc your ram a bit, which you can set a bit higher where it will stay stable. my rams are oc'ed to around 1670. you may have to bump the cpu/nb vcore to around 1.35v (lower/higher), again, that which will make the system stable.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Wondering if anyone has pushed a simular setup farther with an evo212 and 3 tower fans?


nice ambient temps there!


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://valid.canardpc.com/2609985


----------



## Serker24

Thanks! Likewise...These older amd chips will take a lot...


----------



## Serker24

I will have to study more to achieve these clocks...Very impressive!


----------



## Serker24

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2608964


----------



## Serker24

lol...do we like black cats? I have 2 very beautiful Bombays...They love to play fetch like a dog and talk a lot! lol


----------



## zoomer-fodder

User Name: zoomer-fodder
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1605T
24/7 OC: X6 4.03Ghz @ 1.332v (Full Stable)
Max OC: X6 4.44Ghz @ 1.332v (Validable)
I wanna see my results in Table on first page. What i need to do?


----------



## Mathius

Hey guys.......
I'm looking for Cooler Alternatives....
My initial budget was £30 GBP but for Xmas, my better half wants to buy me my cooler and has upped the budget to £50.....

I created a thread HERE in the Cooling section, but asked here as well seeing as I have the 960T and plan on unlocking and overclocking....

I just looked at the H60 WATER, NZXT HAVIK, but Price to performance......what do you people suggest ?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Hey guys.......
> I'm looking for Cooler Alternatives....
> My initial budget was £30 GBP but for Xmas, my better half wants to buy me my cooler and has upped the budget to £50.....
> I created a thread HERE in the Cooling section, but asked here as well seeing as I have the 960T and plan on unlocking and overclocking....
> I just looked at the H60 WATER, NZXT HAVIK, but Price to performance......what do you people suggest ?


Some kinda big metal heatsink..like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214023&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-CPU+Cooling-_-Enermax-_-35214023 archon..silver arrow..effizio 120..umm..Mugen 3..etc..

or..for really good cooling..click that "bong lover's" thingy in my signature









For Serker24: http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys/0_20

need to get that CPU/NB up..


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Hey guys.......
> I'm looking for Cooler Alternatives....
> My initial budget was £30 GBP but for Xmas, my better half wants to buy me my cooler and has upped the budget to £50.....
> I created a thread HERE in the Cooling section, but asked here as well seeing as I have the 960T and plan on unlocking and overclocking....
> I just looked at the H60 WATER, NZXT HAVIK, but Price to performance......what do you people suggest ?


heard good things about this . . .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B005ERSN7G/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

or here . . .

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-082-TR

just make sure it fits your case. shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## Mathius

rdr09.......

lol it kinda looks like the 212 Evo's bigger brother....

my case width is 200mm but as to the clearance I have from the processor to left side panel I'm not sure.... I do know that the 212 fits so I could take a look.....

I'm mobile at the moment, so will have to check later


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

So I have a question can we add the 840t to here?


----------



## Mathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> heard good things about this . . .
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B005ERSN7G/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> or here . . .
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-082-TR
> just make sure it fits your case. shipping is ridiculous.


£15 p&p ......Errrr No, it can stay there.....

however there is one on eBay which i can get for the same £ as the 212evo, the guy is selling because be has high profile ram...and can't upgrade without changing the cooler....

I use XMS3 rams, so I should be good...... but obviously gonna check properly.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> So I have a question can we add the 840t to here?


i do not see why not. the op is not that active anymore, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> £15 p&p ......Errrr No, it can stay there.....
> however there is one on eBay which i can get for the same £ as the 212evo, the guy is selling because be has high profile ram...and can't upgrade without changing the cooler....
> I use XMS3 rams, so I should be good...... but obviously gonna check properly.


the 212 will work. to me 4GHz is enough for most games i play at the same resolution you are using. i use 1080 for my intel rig but my amd can hang in there, too, with just the 6870. i know when i had the 7950 in my amd rig my fps were, of course, a lot higher. here is a comparison at 1680X1050. note: intel is using the 7950. i think you can figure out which one is which . . .


----------



## aswierczynski

Been a while since I posted on this thread.

Having a new problem. Upgraded my mobo from GA-MA770-UD3 to 990FXA-UD3. This upgrade made my ram stability issue go away. I reinstalled OS with default settings then started tweaking. I started with the mem since that was the only issue I had before.

When I imported all my settings for the FSB, clock multi, and voltage I get a weird problem. MY CPU voltage creeps up to 1.512V when I have it set at 1.425V in the bios. Even at idle it reads at 1.472V.

I'm gonna try to set it around 1.325 in the bios for now and see if that helps. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aswierczynski*
> 
> Been a while since I posted on this thread.
> Having a new problem. Upgraded my mobo from GA-MA770-UD3 to 990FXA-UD3. This upgrade made my ram stability issue go away. I reinstalled OS with default settings then started tweaking. I started with the mem since that was the only issue I had before.
> When I imported all my settings for the FSB, clock multi, and voltage I get a weird problem. MY CPU voltage creeps up to 1.512V when I have it set at 1.425V in the bios. Even at idle it reads at 1.472V.
> I'm gonna try to set it around 1.325 in the bios for now and see if that helps. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know.


You need to enable LLC. I forget exactly which level is needed to stop that, but I think somewhere around the middle settings will help with that.


----------



## aswierczynski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> You need to enable LLC. I forget exactly which level is needed to stop that, but I think somewhere around the middle settings will help with that.


I know where that is. I rebooted with the CPU V set to a.325 and is goes up to 1.408 under full load. I may be able to break 4ghz with the right settings.

Thanks for the quick reply, I'll give that a try.

EDIT:

I set LLC to medium and it only creeps up to 1.366V from 1.328V.

Not sure if its a good substitute for prime95 blend for 24h or not, but Intel burn test gave me the thumbs up for stability. This is surprising because the voltages are about 0.1V lower with the new mobo and stable.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Alright so I need some help figuring this out.



So got five cores unlocked (Sadly the 6th is no good). Went to OC it and I've only got up to 12.5 multi which would only bring the CPU up to 2500Mhz. I'm going to see if there is a Bios update and try it that way but I was wondering if anyone had Ideas on how to get it higher? There is an option in the Bios to load optimized overclocks and first one is 5% and would bring the clock up to about 3Ghz, I might have a screenie of it showing that this is the 840T originally but right now it is unlocked and showing as you can see as a 1400T.

So any suggestions will be greatly appreciated its been a long time since I last did an OC and that was on 955BE and 965BE on previous builds.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oooooh! 840T! Cool! I thought those were only found in prebuilds. I love my Zosma


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Oooooh! 840T! Cool! I thought those were only found in prebuilds. I love my Zosma


Lol it was from a prebuild. I had traded a laptop for the original and then built a system around it. though I'm working on getting a good clock on it might have build a WC system if it will allow me more than 2500mhz with OC.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Here is an update. I've gotten a different cooler for the CPU and its doing well but getting some odd readings from HW Monitor. If you look a tthe screen its saying that the nax temp was 127c which yeah would not be working right now. I'm also unsure of what is going on with tmpin3 as again if something was actually 170c in a computer i'm pretty sure shutdown or melting would occur. Speed fan seems to be decently accurate and this is with both CPU and GPU almost sully under load.



what is awesome is that the heatsink is almost cold to the touch when putting a finger on it with these temps.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> Here is an update. I've gotten a different cooler for the CPU and its doing well but getting some odd readings from HW Monitor. If you look a tthe screen its saying that the nax temp was 127c which yeah would not be working right now. I'm also unsure of what is going on with tmpin3 as again if something was actually 170c in a computer i'm pretty sure shutdown or melting would occur. Speed fan seems to be decently accurate and this is with both CPU and GPU almost sully under load.
> 
> what is awesome is that the heatsink is almost cold to the touch when putting a finger on it with these temps.


don't worry about those temps. they are glitches. check this out . . .

http://www.coolaler.com/showthread.php/251341-開落去了-四核心變身最廉價的六核心-!phenom-II-X4-840T-gt-phenom-II-X6-1405T

kinda hard to read but in one of the screenies you'll see one running at 4GHz.

btw, did you know your board accepts vishera? unbelievable.

edit: use this guide in oc'ing . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys


----------



## Amhro

do you guys have any temp-software which works with unlocked cores?


----------



## cssorkinman

I think Hwmonitor does


----------



## Mathius

core temps are disabled when processor us unlocked......

you should lock the cores again, and go to a safe overclock, and take note of the core temp and socket temp (normally there is around a 10-15 c difference.....)

socket temp should TMPIN 1 or 2 in most cases.... but you'll need to identify which is which.......

take note of the offset value between the socket and core temp....

when you go back to unlocked state.....base your temps off the socket temp minus the offset.

(sorry I'm not to great at explaining)


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> core temps are disabled when processor us unlocked......
> you should lock the cores again, and go to a safe overclock, and take note of the core temp and socket temp (normally there is around a 10-15 c difference.....)
> socket temp should TMPIN 1 or 2 in most cases.... but you'll need to identify which is which.......
> take note of the offset value between the socket and core temp....
> when you go back to unlocked state.....base your temps off the socket temp minus the offset.
> (sorry I'm not to great at explaining)


CPUTIN has always been pretty accurate even with the 5th core unlocked so not really worried about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> don't worry about those temps. they are glitches. check this out . . .
> http://www.coolaler.com/showthread.php/251341-開落去了-四核心變身最廉價的六核心-!phenom-II-X4-840T-gt-phenom-II-X6-1405T
> kinda hard to read but in one of the screenies you'll see one running at 4GHz.
> btw, did you know your board accepts vishera? unbelievable.
> edit: use this guide in oc'ing . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys


From what i've been reading about this board it should have decent OC abilities. But when going through the oc tweaker that is in bios it tells me that the max multi I can use is 12.5 which I find rather odd considering that when kepping the auto core clock on CPUZ will show the processor using a multi of 14.5 to get to 2.9. I've treid updating the bios to the newest (with exception of the beta bios) which is version 2.0 and nothing really changed except that it gave me the ability to be compatible with piledriver. Will probably end up moving to one of those in the future since the board can handle it. Also on another note the cooler I got

http://www.amazon.com/Rocketfish-RF-UPCUWR-Universal-CPU-Cooler/dp/B0030U9ET0
Really does not make any difference when using a push>pull configuration. temps are staying about 30c overall with the individual cores showing as about 18c. I'm defintely going to be giving that thread a read as from the first link its pretty obvious that this thing should be able to hit 4ghz
EDIT: running Prime95 torture test temps are not going above 42c I would say thats pretty decent for an air cooler.

EDIT2: after 4 hours of Prime95 highest temps I saw were 44c which is still really good but I think I'm going to return the cooler, My stock cooler was gett lower temps with about 38-39c and only occasionally hitting 41c. Dont get me wrong its not a bad cooler but when stock cooler gets you better temps might as well return it.


----------



## Serker24

I read all the threads,Thanks! I learned some really interesting things...


----------



## Serker24

Depending on settings, my 960T will either post as a 1600T or a 1605T. Has anyone observed this with their setup? If so,What is the real difference? I see the change when I am working on Memory settings and the NB.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Depending on settings, my 960T will either post as a 1600T or a 1605T. Has anyone observed this with their setup? If so,What is the real difference? I see the change when I am working on Memory settings and the NB.


That's entirely up to how CPU-Z wants to say what it is unlocked.
That's common to see with unlockable chips and believe it or not, even my 1100T reads as a 1105T sometimes - CPU-Z can and will read chips weird on occasion.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> CPUTIN has always been pretty accurate even with the 5th core unlocked so not really worried about that.
> 
> From what i've been reading about this board it should have decent OC abilities. But when going through the oc tweaker that is in bios it tells me that the max multi I can use is 12.5 which I find rather odd considering that when kepping the auto core clock on CPUZ will show the processor using a multi of 14.5 to get to 2.9. I've treid updating the bios to the newest (with exception of the beta bios) which is version 2.0 and nothing really changed except that it gave me the ability to be compatible with piledriver. Will probably end up moving to one of those in the future since the board can handle it. Also on another note the cooler I got
> http://www.amazon.com/Rocketfish-RF-UPCUWR-Universal-CPU-Cooler/dp/B0030U9ET0
> Really does not make any difference when using a push>pull configuration. temps are staying about 30c overall with the individual cores showing as about 18c. I'm defintely going to be giving that thread a read as from the first link its pretty obvious that this thing should be able to hit 4ghz
> EDIT: running Prime95 torture test temps are not going above 42c I would say thats pretty decent for an air cooler.
> EDIT2: after 4 hours of Prime95 highest temps I saw were 44c which is still really good but I think I'm going to return the cooler, My stock cooler was gett lower temps with about 38-39c and only occasionally hitting 41c. Dont get me wrong its not a bad cooler but when stock cooler gets you better temps might as well return it.


so, you are using bios designed for the 960T? from one of the screenies i saw that the fsb was raised up to 300. you can try that and 12 multi and start from there to reach 4. have you tried oc'ing as a quad (i must have missed it). make sure to reset RAM and NB (2000MHz). reset cpu/nb to about 2600 if you can and up the voltage.

yah, good move returning that cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Depending on settings, my 960T will either post as a 1600T or a 1605T. Has anyone observed this with their setup? If so,What is the real difference? I see the change when I am working on Memory settings and the NB.


you're not the first to ask and someone here said that at 15 and above multiplier unlocked the chip turns to 1600T.


----------



## Serker24

Thanks, Overall I am very impressed with this CPU Regardless of how I am running it.Some will frown, I'm not much a gamer other than FPS games, I use this setup for audio production.I OC it for fun...







The wife and kids are away so I must play!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Thanks, Overall I am very impressed with this CPU Regardless of how I am running it.Some will frown, I'm not much a gamer other than FPS games, I use this setup for audio production.I OC it for fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and kids are away so I must play!


Serker, i am very impressed with not just the 960T but all thubans. but i think amd has come up with something better with the vishera. i am looking forward for steamroller.

btw, in case you don't know, our chip only needs 4.5GHz to reach 8 in cinebench. pretty powerful. if only it can do 5GHz.


----------



## Serker24

Yes, If you start pushing this chip it posts as a 1600T, No difference from my observation other than the description it posts, LOL... I can run it 24/7 around 3.8 and it runs very cool on a 212... With low voltages and temps no higher than 40-41c depending on how high the heat is in the room... Breaking the 4.0Ghz and over is when the issues begin! Mine are always BSOD's relating to Memory.I push the NB and drop CPU multipliers, Or push the CPU voltages and Multipliers...It makes no difference.Above 3.8 it's a keep your fingers crossed situation.I have a cheap GPU comparatively...and have a lot peripherals connected to the system... I turn off everything I do not need in the BIOS.When I see posts from users using a similar setup and see 4.2-4.4Ghz, I question if their systems are stable.I can run mine up above 4Ghz on air long enough to get a CPUID validation, but it's not a 24/7 OC that has been stress tested and it 100% stable.Regardless, for me the price of this CPU and what it is capable of is amazing.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Serker, i am very impressed with not just the 960T but all thubans. but i think amd has come up with something better with the vishera. i am looking forward for steamroller.
> btw, in case you don't know, our chip only needs 4.5GHz to reach 8 in cinebench. pretty powerful. if only it can do 5GHz.


Yes indeed...Thubans are great chips for the price... I'm going to look into the Vishera, Been so busy with work and have not been keeping up.Sounds FUN! Perhaps when I upgrade I will go all out and see what this currant setup will do before I let the smoke out of her!LOL!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Yes indeed...Thubans are great chips for the price... I'm going to look into the Vishera, Been so busy with work and have not been keeping up.Sounds FUN! Perhaps when I upgrade I will go all out and see what this currant setup will do before I let the smoke out of her!LOL!


i think your chip behaves exactly like mine if all things equal. try these setting for 4GHz as a *QUAD* first:

1. Reset BIOS to default
2. Set multiplier to 20
3. BLCK should be at 200
4. Set *CPU* Vcore to 1.38v (if it does not boot - raise it slowly to 1.39/1.4 but do not go over 1.47v)
5. Reset your *RAM* to default setting
6. Reset your *NB* (Labeled HT Link in CPUZ) to 2000MHz; vcore auto.
7. Reset *CPU/NB* to 2400 for now. Raise its vcore to 1.3v
8. Disable the following - Turbo, C1E, Cool & Quiet
9. If your board has *LLC* (CPU and CPU/NB) enable them.
10 Restart.

if it boots and showing signs of stability. . .

11. Raise the CPU Vcore from previous setting by 0.02v(or higher)
12 Unlock Cores

NOTE: Monitor your temps closely.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i think your chip behaves exactly like mine if all things equal. try these setting for 4GHz as a *QUAD* first:
> 1. Reset BIOS to default
> 2. Set multiplier to 20
> 3. BLCK should be at 200
> 4. Set *CPU* Vcore to 1.38v (if it does not boot - raise it slowly to 1.39/1.4 but do not go over 1.47v)
> 5. Reset your *RAM* to default setting
> 6. Reset your *NB* (Labeled HT Link in CPUZ) to 2000MHz; vcore auto.
> 7. Reset *CPU/NB* to 2400 for now. Raise its vcore to 1.3v
> 8. Disable the following - Turbo, C1E, Cool & Quiet
> 9. If your board has *LLC* (CPU and CPU/NB) enable them.
> 10 Restart.
> if it boots and showing signs of stability. . .
> 11. Raise the CPU Vcore from previous setting by 0.02v(or higher)
> 12 Unlock Cores
> NOTE: Monitor your temps closely.


Very Nice... So? Unlock the cores last instead of first...Thank You!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> Very Nice... So? Unlock the cores last instead of first...Thank You!


yes, that is what i would suggest. you can prolly clock higher as a quad and forget about hex.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2607724
> 
> TurboCore ON


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i thought it was 4Ghz. wow at 1.33v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> just TurboCore ON
> cpu x15.5 @ 4.03Ghz - tc x17 @ 4.4Ghz
> fullstable only on 4.3Ghz TC on that vcore.
> IceHammer IH-4500 russian air cooler 30$ cost


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2609985


So that's 1.45v for 4.4GHz with Turbo enabled-pretty good! Your ambient temps must be pretty low. Just remember turbo only works on 4 cores,so that's not really 6 cores stable at 4.4GHz on air.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> so, you are using bios designed for the 960T? from one of the screenies i saw that the fsb was raised up to 300. you can try that and 12 multi and start from there to reach 4. have you tried oc'ing as a quad (i must have missed it). make sure to reset RAM and NB (2000MHz). reset cpu/nb to about 2600 if you can and up the voltage.
> yah, good move returning that cooler.


Its just the basic bios from ASRock. I'm not sure if there is a custom bios for this board or not. I'm going to be looking in their UCC thingy (something designed to specifically OC with this board) and see what that it. All of the screenies have been of stock clocks (I have not done anything yet with OC'ing only unlocking. Right now I have the TC enabled while I'm researching on this.

Testing out AMD Overdrive I was able to get it @ 3Ghz by upping the HT ref clock to 208. Here is the CPUZ for it

http://valid.canardpc.com/2617897


----------



## cssorkinman

The 840 T has a locked multiplier?
Welcome to the club Shamane


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> The 840 T has a locked multiplier?
> Welcome to the club Shamane


I'm guessing that it does. AMD Overdrive shows being able to use a Multi of X16 but it will only actually allow use of 14.5 at most. I think I'm going to be updating this to

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284

From what I understand it that has a unlocked multi. I'm not sure what else I can do with the 840T its a fantastic processor but just not a whole lot can be done with it, it would seem...

Also thanks for the welcome XD

My next goal is testing out using the fsb trick that was mentioned a couple of posts ago


----------



## DeeJaySypki

Hi
I have a problem with jumping FSB on my M4A89GTD Pro + 960T :/ For example FSB jump from 200 to 204 (maybe moor), 300 to 304 and in max bootable FSB 360 same situation from 360 to 364. I try different BIOS version, a lot of BIOS settings and nothing.
Is it normal ? or my mobo have some problems ? or maybe CPU ?

My OC for now in k10stat for 6 core:
6x3936Mhz jumping sometimes to 6x399x Mhz (1.404v for 3936 no load and 1.440v for 3936 Full load jumping to 399xMhz maybe moor)
NB 2952 jumping (CPU-NB 1.3v)
HT 2296 jumping
FSB 328 jumping to 302 (NB ->1.23v in Bios and 1.25v in k10stat after start Windows)
allso
System can run fine with NB and HT in 3000Mhz

All temps are fine i check it
http://imageshack.us/a/img402/1291/20121027131239.jpg

Thx for any suggestion and information


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> Hi
> I have a problem with jumping FSB on my M4A89GTD Pro + 960T :/ For example FSB jump from 200 to 204 (maybe moor), 300 to 304 and in max bootable FSB 360 same situation from 360 to 364. I try different BIOS version, a lot of BIOS settings and nothing.
> Is it normal ? or my mobo have some problems ? or maybe CPU ?
> My OC for now in k10stat for 6 core:
> 6x3936Mhz jumping sometimes to 6x399x Mhz (1.404v for 3936 no load and 1.440v for 3936 Full load jumping to 399xMhz maybe moor)
> NB 2952 jumping (CPU-NB 1.3v)
> HT 2296 jumping
> FSB 328 jumping to 302 (NB ->1.23v in Bios and 1.25v in k10stat after start Windows)
> allso
> System can run fine with NB and HT in 3000Mhz
> All temps are fine i check it
> http://imageshack.us/a/img402/1291/20121027131239.jpg
> Thx for any suggestion and information


Turbo in bios could be enabled and doing its normal function.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Turbo in bios could be enabled and doing its normal function.


Wait a sec I thought that turbo was suppose to shutdown once a CPU was OC'ed? I remember reading it somewhere but it was also a couple of years ago.

Edit: I was just messing around in my bios and I don't think that I have the option to mess with the FSB. max I was able to get with setting things manually with this CPU was 2500 which is lower than when leaving it alone. I can mess with it using AMD overdrive but even that is super limited with this thing. I'm thinking about the best thing I can do at the point is to unlock the 5th core and leave it at that or OC to 2500 with the 5th core unlocked or something. (well unless I want to buy a new mobo again)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> Wait a sec I thought that turbo was suppose to shutdown once a CPU was OC'ed? I remember reading it somewhere but it was also a couple of years ago.
> Edit: I was just messing around in my bios and I don't think that I have the option to mess with the FSB. max I was able to get with setting things manually with this CPU was 2500 which is lower than when leaving it alone. I can mess with it using AMD overdrive but even that is super limited with this thing. I'm thinking about the best thing I can do at the point is to unlock the 5th core and leave it at that or OC to 2500 with the 5th core unlocked or something. (well unless I want to buy a new mobo again)


when oc'ing turbo is one of those that are recommended to be disabled aside from C1E and Cool & Quiet. I think the reason behind the idea is they may cause instability. Up to 4GHz Quad/Hex, i turn on Cool & Quiet after o'cing and check if it remains stable. Others use Turbo like Zoomer (one of the posters with an amzing oc'ed 960).


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Lol this makes sense. its been awhile since i was last ocing will have to start reading up again.


----------



## DeeJaySypki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Turbo in bios could be enabled and doing its normal function.


Turbo change multiplier and voltage not FSB isn't it ?
Turbo is disable in BIOS and in k10stat. As I write I try many settings in BIOS and always FSB is unstable :/
Soo my max OC will be 6x3936
And for normal use 6x3000 1.164v in load and to low power consumption 6x800Mhz 0.700v

How you think it is problem with mobo, CPU or maybe something software ?

THX for help


----------



## InsideJob

Cool and quiet only remains stable on my system with my CPU multiplier at x18 or lower meaning a higher clock on the FSB which my board doesn't get too happy about. I like to keep it on as it's an incredibly useful tool however I have it disabled. Maybe now that winter is here again I will try and go back to my more FSB heavy OC. I plan to suicide run my chip in the near future when I upgrade which will be fun


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> Turbo change multiplier and voltage not FSB isn't it ?
> Turbo is disable in BIOS and in k10stat. As I write I try many settings in BIOS and always FSB is unstable :/
> Soo my max OC will be 6x3936
> And for normal use 6x3000 1.164v in load and to low power consumption 6x800Mhz 0.700v
> How you think it is problem with mobo, CPU or maybe something software ?
> THX for help


i have never used kstat. in my system, when turbo is enabled in bios the fsb fluctuates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Cool and quiet only remains stable on my system with my CPU multiplier at x18 or lower meaning a higher clock on the FSB which my board doesn't get too happy about. I like to keep it on as it's an incredibly useful tool however I have it disabled. Maybe now that winter is here again I will try and go back to my more FSB heavy OC. I plan to suicide run my chip in the near future when I upgrade which will be fun


that is prolly why my system is staying stable with it enabled. my multiplier is at 16.

anyway, i found a very inexpensive tool to blow out the dust in my rigs . . .



http://www.amazon.com/GOGO-Hand-Pump-Ball-Yoga/dp/B001KOFGMM/ref=pd_sbs_sg_5

be warned - you gonna need a dust mask.


----------



## Mathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ...........
> anyway, i found a very inexpensive tool to blow out the dust in my rigs . . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GOGO-Hand-Pump-Ball-Yoga/dp/B001KOFGMM/ref=pd_sbs_sg_5
> be warned - you gonna need a dust mask.


I LOL'd at this picture......

When I Overclock will this work? with possible tweaking (as every chip is different)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



C&P from rdr09....

i think your chip behaves exactly like mine if all things equal. try these setting for 4GHz as a QUAD first:
1. Reset BIOS to default
2. Set multiplier to *17*
3. BLCK should be at *236*
4. Set CPU Vcore to 1.38v (if it does not boot - raise it slowly to 1.39/1.4 but do not go over 1.47v)
5. Reset your RAM to default setting
6. Reset your NB (Labeled HT Link in CPUZ) to 2000MHz; vcore auto.
7. Reset CPU/NB to 2400 for now. Raise its vcore to 1.3v
8. Disable the following - Turbo, C1E, Cool & Quiet
9. If your board has LLC (CPU and CPU/NB) enable them.
10 Restart.
if it boots and showing signs of stability. . .
11. Raise the CPU Vcore from previous setting by 0.02v(or higher)
12 Unlock Cores
NOTE: Monitor your temps closely.



I know I should do it slowly in increments of 5 on the FSB ....etc. but looking to get a roughly stable fast overclock, again can be tweaked if it fails anywhere.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> I LOL'd at this picture......
> When I Overclock will this work? with possible tweaking (as every chip is different)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> C&P from rdr09....
> i think your chip behaves exactly like mine if all things equal. try these setting for 4GHz as a QUAD first:
> 1. Reset BIOS to default
> 2. Set multiplier to *17*
> 3. BLCK should be at *236*
> 4. Set CPU Vcore to 1.38v (if it does not boot - raise it slowly to 1.39/1.4 but do not go over 1.47v)
> 5. Reset your RAM to default setting
> 6. Reset your NB (Labeled HT Link in CPUZ) to 2000MHz; vcore auto.
> 7. Reset CPU/NB to 2400 for now. Raise its vcore to 1.3v
> 8. Disable the following - Turbo, C1E, Cool & Quiet
> 9. If your board has LLC (CPU and CPU/NB) enable them.
> 10 Restart.
> if it boots and showing signs of stability. . .
> 11. Raise the CPU Vcore from previous setting by 0.02v(or higher)
> 12 Unlock Cores
> NOTE: Monitor your temps closely.
> 
> 
> I know I should do it slowly in increments of 5 on the FSB ....etc. but looking to get a roughly stable fast overclock, again can be tweaked if it fails anywhere.


so, did it work with this combination both for quad and hex?


----------



## Mathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> so, did it work with this combination both for quad and hex?


I dont have the Cooler yet, it is/has been bought as an Xmas prezzy........

*stamps feet like a kid*
I WANT IT NOW !!!!!!


----------



## Mathius

I have my cooler now,







I got it early....

as an x4 max temp 63c or 71c ?

obviously then I can read my socket temp and judge the offset......

But I'm thinking if I can keep the Core Temp (x4) under 60c, I should be fine, even with it unlocked afterwards.

Stock cooling (3.0ghz) - Idle 28c and Load 44c

going to change the cooler now.


----------



## Mathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> I have my cooler now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it early....
> as an x4 max temp 63c or 71c ?
> ..............
> 
> Stock cooling (3.0ghz) - Idle 28c and Load 44c
> 
> going to change the cooler now.


Sorry I know this is like a triple post......but

I'm going to work off a max core temp of 62c (socket temp around 74c)

I have the Hyper 212 EVO fitted and Idle is 17-18c and Load is 26c. (which is cooler than stock cooling on idle ) Just wondering though if this is about right....I used CM Paste and a grain of rice in the centre.....

Anyway, I'll EDIT this post with an OVERCLOCK.









EDIT


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I run this setup as an overclock...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Reset BIOS to default
> 2. Set multiplier to *17*
> 3. BLCK should be at *236*
> 4. Set CPU Vcore to 1.38v *** My vcore goes in .250 (off hand its either 1.375 or 1.400)
> 5. Reset your RAM to default setting (set to just lower than default ram speed 1333mhz)
> 6. Reset your NB (Labeled HT Link in CPUZ) to 2000MHz; vcore auto. ******* I dont get the option to fine tune, so HT LINK is 2150 and its vcore is normal******
> 7. Reset CPU/NB to 2400 for now. Raise its vcore to 1.3v (CPU NB VID Control to 1.3, CPU NB @ 1.3 was in the pink text category.... ?)
> 8. Disable the following - Turbo, C1E, Cool & Quiet
> 9. If your board has LLC (CPU and CPU/NB) enable them.
> 10 Restart.


*I ran a prime blend test, and within 60secs Worker #4 STOPPED !*

Restarted and changed a few things


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1. Reset BIOS to default
2. Set multiplier to *18*
3. BLCK should be at *223*
4. Set CPU Vcore to 1.35v *** My vcore goes in .250 (I'm pretty sure I set it to 1.350 anyway)
5. Reset your RAM to default setting (set to just lower than default ram speed 1333mhz)
6. Reset your NB (Labeled HT Link in CPUZ) to 2000MHz; vcore auto. ******* I dont get the option to fine tune, so HT LINK is 2007 and its vcore is normal******
7. Reset CPU/NB to 2400 for now. Raise its vcore to 1.3v (CPU NB VID Control to 1.2, CPU NB @ 1.2 was in the pink text category.... ?)
8. Disable the following - Turbo, C1E, Cool & Quiet
9. If your board has LLC (CPU and CPU/NB) enable them.
10 Restart.



So far so good.....4ghz running all 4 workers still,



OK, I decided to run IntelBurnTest instead of Prime95 basically for time reasons......



Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/2621576

Given this........I'm fully stable ?
I wasn't too happy with the CPU-Z Core Voltage getting upto 1.440v, even now it is 1.392v


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Sorry I know this is like a triple post......but
> I'm going to work off a max core temp of 62c (socket temp around 74c)
> I have the Hyper 212 EVO fitted and Idle is 17-18c and Load is 26c. (which is cooler than stock cooling on idle ) Just wondering though if this is about right....I used CM Paste and a grain of rice in the centre.....
> Anyway, I'll EDIT this post with an OVERCLOCK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> I run this setup as an overclock...
> I ran a prime blend test, and within 60secs Worker #4 STOPPED !
> 
> Restarted and changed a few things
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Reset BIOS to default
> 2. Set multiplier to *18*
> 3. BLCK should be at *223*
> 4. Set CPU Vcore to 1.35v *** My vcore goes in .250 (I'm pretty sure I set it to 1.350 anyway)
> 5. Reset your RAM to default setting (set to just lower than default ram speed 1333mhz)
> 6. Reset your NB (Labeled HT Link in CPUZ) to 2000MHz; vcore auto. ******* I dont get the option to fine tune, so HT LINK is 2007 and its vcore is normal******
> 7. Reset CPU/NB to 2400 for now. Raise its vcore to 1.3v (CPU NB VID Control to 1.2, CPU NB @ 1.2 was in the pink text category.... ?)
> 8. Disable the following - Turbo, C1E, Cool & Quiet
> 9. If your board has LLC (CPU and CPU/NB) enable them.
> 10 Restart.
> 
> 
> So far so good.....4ghz running all 4 workers still,


keep working on it, man. the ht link does not have to be exact. the same is true with the other settings. if your bios allows you to save settings do so, then try other combinations. i use 16/250 both for quad and hex. run prime for like 15 minutes first for each saved settings, then pick the one that shows the best temps.

the cooler master paste is good but if you can grab a mx-2 or 4 that will lower your temp a bit. check your rig's airflow. moved those wires out of the way.

not sure where you're from . . .

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/subcat.asp?CatID=35&parent=2&pagetitle=Cooling Devices


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Sorry I know this is like a triple post......but
> I'm going to work off a max core temp of 62c (socket temp around 74c)
> I have the Hyper 212 EVO fitted and Idle is 17-18c and Load is 26c. (which is cooler than stock cooling on idle ) Just wondering though if this is about right....I used CM Paste and a grain of rice in the centre.....
> Anyway, I'll EDIT this post with an OVERCLOCK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I run this setup as an overclock...
> *I ran a prime blend test, and within 60secs Worker #4 STOPPED !*
> 
> Restarted and changed a few things
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Reset BIOS to default
> 2. Set multiplier to *18*
> 3. BLCK should be at *223*
> 4. Set CPU Vcore to 1.35v *** My vcore goes in .250 (I'm pretty sure I set it to 1.350 anyway)
> 5. Reset your RAM to default setting (set to just lower than default ram speed 1333mhz)
> 6. Reset your NB (Labeled HT Link in CPUZ) to 2000MHz; vcore auto. ******* I dont get the option to fine tune, so HT LINK is 2007 and its vcore is normal******
> 7. Reset CPU/NB to 2400 for now. Raise its vcore to 1.3v (CPU NB VID Control to 1.2, CPU NB @ 1.2 was in the pink text category.... ?)
> 8. Disable the following - Turbo, C1E, Cool & Quiet
> 9. If your board has LLC (CPU and CPU/NB) enable them.
> 10 Restart.
> 
> 
> So far so good.....4ghz running all 4 workers still,
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I decided to run IntelBurnTest instead of Prime95 basically for time reasons......
> 
> Validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2621576
> Given this........I'm fully stable ?
> I wasn't too happy with the CPU-Z Core Voltage getting upto 1.440v, even now it is 1.392v


lovely! don't worry about much. mine does the same thing. so long as it is not pegging to 1.55 - 1.60v. for benching i let it go that far but for very short period. you can find your highest overclock slowly just don't ruin your rig. i have an image of my hardrive just in case windows get corrupted. your temps will be lower in prime. great job!


----------



## Mathius

Main reason why I skipped Prime was that at the very most it will run for 6hours straight (My computer isnt on for extremely long periods, just from about 7.30pm to 1:30am.....and some people say to run it for 24hours...

I'm pretty sure my bios can be saved, so I will try that. I'm not really after super high clocks, but 4ghz is great but I will work on getting 4ghz as an x6 at some point....currently I have no need for 6 cores but its great having that option.


----------



## Serker24

http://valid.canardpc.com/2627018

My latest clock... I did not run stress test,I did play BF3 for about an hour.
Memory seems to be an issue after some time.Any adjustment pointers for memory?
Heat at this clock seems ok, but not great. 68c on the cpu, all other temps are great.


----------



## Serker24




----------



## Fouquin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2627018
> My latest clock... I did not run stress test,I did play BF3 for about an hour.
> Memory seems to be an issue after some time.Any adjustment pointers for memory?
> Heat at this clock seems ok, but not great. 68c on the cpu, all other temps are great.


That temp scares me, but I'm really strict about temperature on my rig. You're well within the boundaries of the CPU.

Something I have tried to lower voltage is to drop the NB frequency down to 1600 or 1800MHz. Also, try lowering your RAM to register at 1066MHz to get stability back. You're trying to run 1333MHz RAM at 1505MHz and it's most likely causing issues. Both of those things helped me.

Now I've got a question for anyone willing to input.
My H80's pump stopped a few nights ago and my CPU pinged 110C about 3 times before I figured it out. It destroyed the old board in the process, however the CPU is still stable at 3.4Ghz so far on the new board (990FXA-UD3). What I want to know is; am I safe to keep overclocking or should I look at a new CPU if I want to continue? I've loved overclocking with the 960T and I would hate to leave it behind, but I'm afraid I'm going to kill this one or cause more damage if I continue to overclock.


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> Now I've got a question for anyone willing to input.
> My H80's pump stopped a few nights ago and my CPU pinged 110C about 3 times before I figured it out. It destroyed the old board in the process, however the CPU is still stable at 3.4Ghz so far on the new board (990FXA-UD3). What I want to know is; am I safe to keep overclocking or should I look at a new CPU if I want to continue? I've loved overclocking with the 960T and I would hate to leave it behind, but I'm afraid I'm going to kill this one or cause more damage if I continue to overclock.


you should be fine. there might have been some to very little harm done. but you would have noticed it by now if it was severe.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> That temp scares me, but I'm really strict about temperature on my rig. You're well within the boundaries of the CPU.
> Something I have tried to lower voltage is to drop the NB frequency down to 1600 or 1800MHz. Also, try lowering your RAM to register at 1066MHz to get stability back. You're trying to run 1333MHz RAM at 1505MHz and it's most likely causing issues. Both of those things helped me.
> Now I've got a question for anyone willing to input.
> My H80's pump stopped a few nights ago and my CPU pinged 110C about 3 times before I figured it out. It destroyed the old board in the process, however the CPU is still stable at 3.4Ghz so far on the new board (990FXA-UD3). What I want to know is; am I safe to keep overclocking or should I look at a new CPU if I want to continue? I've loved overclocking with the 960T and I would hate to leave it behind, but I'm afraid I'm going to kill this one or cause more damage if I continue to overclock.


Thanks... I am under clocking the ram in this setup.I may try bumping it back up and messing with the timings a bit. The Crosshair gives me a lot of options.I am thinking about dropping FX-8350 on this rig and moving the 960t to another rig I have... I'd keep that 960t you have and roll with it!


----------



## Mathius

I re-did an attempt at an x6 on my overclock.

I took the x4 overclock settings (18*223) and unlocked the extra two cores and ran Intel Burn Test - Failed

So I set 17*223, and kept all other settings the same, I dont really want to change my vcore as it peaks to 1.44 (core voltage CPU-Z) and is the highest I really want to go.....- Success

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2628056



I still have another 150rpm on the fan speed (Hyper 212 Evo - 600-1600rpm) - Do you think I can hit 4ghz on x6.....

Tips ?


----------



## hotrod717

Merry Christmas! Haven't posted or been oc'ing my 960 lately(doing duty in home server), but glad to see this wonderful chip is still getting some attention. Been through several cpu's( 1100T's and 1090T's) and I still use what I learned from this thread and overclocking this chip. Nice job R!


----------



## zoomer-fodder

80 gigaflopps 24/7 edition:
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/26/16079356e6dfb89f7bfeec00f88f830e.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/26/22d3568f3fb1fe9e1e46250f2e20070e.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/26/25b05c09a2d80218a1dacb59c0ec31c9.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/26/5f8eb8b70566b7f7f9b5dda918450e2e.png
7 hour 35 min LinX 64-bit. Full Stable.


----------



## Texasinstrument

How would an AMD Phenom II X6 1605T compare to the AMD Phenom II X6 1090T if they were both running at the same clock speed?


----------



## zoomer-fodder

If motherboard be diffirent - my be better.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texasinstrument*
> 
> How would an AMD Phenom II X6 1605T compare to the AMD Phenom II X6 1090T if they were both running at the same clock speed?


they will behave exact same way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> 80 gigaflopps 24/7 edition:
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/26/16079356e6dfb89f7bfeec00f88f830e.png
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/26/22d3568f3fb1fe9e1e46250f2e20070e.png
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/26/25b05c09a2d80218a1dacb59c0ec31c9.png
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/26/5f8eb8b70566b7f7f9b5dda918450e2e.png
> 7 hour 35 min LinX 64-bit. Full Stable.


2000MHz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Merry Christmas! Haven't posted or been oc'ing my 960 lately(doing duty in home server), but glad to see this wonderful chip is still getting some attention. Been through several cpu's( 1100T's and 1090T's) and I still use what I learned from this thread and overclocking this chip. Nice job R!


enjoying that Vis, man?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> I re-did an attempt at an x6 on my overclock.
> I took the x4 overclock settings (18*223) and unlocked the extra two cores and ran Intel Burn Test - Failed
> So I set 17*223, and kept all other settings the same, I dont really want to change my vcore as it peaks to 1.44 (core voltage CPU-Z) and is the highest I really want to go.....- Success
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2628056
> 
> I still have another 150rpm on the fan speed (Hyper 212 Evo - 600-1600rpm) - Do you think I can hit 4ghz on x6.....
> Tips ?


maybe another fan on the evo and it is ok to crank the fan(s) during stress test.


----------



## Mathius

yea considering that i have a little more on the fan speed and around another 10c hotter before I need to worry about stopping, theoretically I should be able to hit 4ghz.

At the minute its not a heat issue I have, otherwise my system would crash and reboot yes?

I think I have a different issue, likely the vcore needs upping from 1.3250, I don't really want to up it as according to cpuz my core voltage hit 1.440.

I think ill try 17.5 to see if its stable and then up thr fsb slightly.


----------



## Step83

I got bored yesterday and et about overclocking only on the four cores found the last two freebie ones get a bit unstable past 4.2Ghz











Also think i need some better RAM


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texasinstrument*
> 
> How would an AMD Phenom II X6 1605T compare to the AMD Phenom II X6 1090T if they were both running at the same clock speed?


Depends on the chip, My 1600T couldn't run stable with cpu/nb above 3000mhz. Also , some chips are more efficient and may effect performance at higher clocks( i.e. 1.4v to run 4.1ghz vs. 1.43v to run at 4.1 ghz) If all settings are exactly the same, however, they should run the same.

enjoying that Vis, man?

I did enjoy for the week it was in, lol! Got a 1090T that turned out to be extremely efficient and have been playing with that recently( 1.3875v for 4ghz). Also been pushing my sammys( 1936mhz 9-11-10-28 @ 1.5v) Had them up to 2140, but was scolded for doing so at 1.65v, rofl! I'll be putting the 8350 back in soon, though. Oddly enough, it benches extremely well in Cinebench and Sandra, but 44gflops(Burntest)@ 4.8ghz was somewhat of a let down. Makes me wonder if fixes are needed to show true potential.


----------



## Fouquin

I recently submitted the highest recorded SuperPi score for AMD CPUs.

http://www.superpi.net/Scores/15612/View

Considering how high I've seen some people go, I'm surprised that those scores weren't submitted. I would love to see somebody beat my score and put more of the 960T/1600T into the 15 second region of 1M.


----------



## cssorkinman

Does the bot count? : http://hwbot.org/submission/2309986_


----------



## Fouquin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Does the bot count? : http://hwbot.org/submission/2309986_


Awesome time! But I was mainly talking about the "Scores" tab on the SuperPi website. I know there are plenty of scores that surpass my own, but none are on that list. Would be cool to see some of them on there so that AMD doesn't look so bad.


----------



## Mathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> ......................................
> I think ill try 17.5 to see if its stable and then up the fsb slightly.


Ran 17.5x 229 with minor tweaks on volts etc......failed! (x6)









Any ideas if updating the Bios and Chipset Drivers would help achieving 4ghz (1600T) ?
(current Bios is F4, and F7 is available (link)
(chipset drivers were installed in June '12 when I built my rig, update driver released on 24th/10/2012)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Ran 17.5x 229 with minor tweaks on volts etc......failed! (x6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas if updating the Bios and Chipset Drivers would help achieving 4ghz (1600T) ?
> (current Bios is F4, and F7 is available (link)
> (chipset drivers were installed in June '12 when I built my rig, update driver released on 24th/10/2012)


stay with F4. i read (other mobos) that some of the latest bios apply to Visheras'. the downside is you might lose the ability to unlock your chip. re-read the el gappo's guide. when i was setting my oc's for 4.0, to 4.6, most often the problem was not the cpu vcore itself but other settings for ram, cpu/nb, and their vcores.

consult other owners here first prior to updating your bios . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1048912/official-gigabyte-ga-990xa-970a-series-owners-club-help-thread-fx-8350-support-added


----------



## zoomer-fodder

TurboCore OFF
http://valid.canardpc.com/2631681


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> TurboCore OFF
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631681


wth! is it stable enough to run cinebench?


----------



## Mathius

That's insane.....4.6 as an x6, mine isn't stable at 4.0 as an x6

any ideas what the upper limits are for HT Link and N/B volts?


----------



## zoomer-fodder

I dont know, but if i be playing with it again - i try cinebench.
maximum start to bios = 4.9Ghz X6 1.508v = Windows crash
and some pics:
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/29/8dc26763671ec87a083fec197343c108.png (4.6Ghz X6 working)
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/29/3467f371d7ba07eee53177776b359c62.png (3Ghz X6 on 1.000v Vcore)
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/29/e7aab38b862f5c1ef36d018b23027bfd.png (my CPU-VID 1.175v & CPUNB-VID 1.100v = X6 3.8Ghz)
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/29/bc9daeeb355bf5bc6b0ff2b470fe7255.png (X6 4Ghz Vcore 1.236v)
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/29/9b08c1f78f9301ec1c88f76fe0f8ba8a.png (X6 4.6Ghz 1.508v)


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wth! is it stable enough to run cinebench?


up answer.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

X6 4.2Ghz + DRAM 2100Mhz - Vcore 1.392v
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5227673
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/15/1bad23df3d7dcbc13e85db41057a3b1f.png
http://valid.canardpc.com/2615804
7400 Physics Score


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/29/4af4f165acde4a02669e98cdfe8cd525.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/29/2d6bb78a2c76bc1372eaf1f8b020d15c.png
CPU-Z and Hardware Monitor - TDP - just Lies.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wth! is it stable enough to run cinebench?


Lol! If it looks lika duck...........


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Lol! If it looks lika duck...........


lol. i got an 8 at 4.5. just curious. i got to give it to zommer. it comes down to skill in oc'ing past 4GHz with this chip. i guess that applies to other chips as well.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> lol. i got an 8 at 4.5. just curious. i got to give it to zommer. it comes down to skill in oc'ing past 4GHz with this chip. i guess that applies to other chips as well.


You just don't see a thuban stable at that unless it's frosty. I could be wrong. If it's not, that has to be the best one i've seen. Skill and a very mint chip.


----------



## nleksan

Hey everyone, been reading through the thread and WOW! TONS of info!

I do have a few questions that I hope some of you may be able to help me with, but first a little background:
Early '12, we got my girlfriend a new PC and managed to get a SWEET deal on an HP Pavilion p7-1074 (I think?), just $280 BNIB. The reason for grabbing this particular PC was the fact that it had 8GB of Samsung DDR3-1333, a 1.5TB WD HDD, a Blu-Ray Reader/DVD-Burner, and of course the piece de resistance, an AMD Phenom II X4 960T. I knew a bit about the processor at the time, enough to know that it was well worth the buy, even as a prebuilt (and, despite being a pre-built, it is a dang good machine for the money!). We bought it knowing that, at some point in the future, it would be upgraded to take advantage of the awesome processor contained within, and in the meantime it would serve as a reliable, fast, and efficient PC (my latest builds have all been Intel, but I have a huge soft-spot for AMD as my first build was with an Athlon64 FX-51, a system I still have to this day!).
The other day, I noticed it was running a bit warm (24-28C Idle in 14C Ambient), compared to the usual running temp, so I decided to pull it apart and re-apply the TIM on the CPU/HSF as well as the NB Heatsink. I pulled of the OEM HSF, scraped off the junk they call Thermal Paste, and replaced it with some Prolimatech PK-1, and then did the same for the Northbridge/IGP heatsinks. The fan installed was an 80x25 0.41amp pretty-decent fan, but I swapped it for a Delta 80x25mm 0.61amp 68-74cfm fan and used a gutted Masscool 80x25 fan shroud between the fan and the heatsink to make it both quieter and more effective (cut out two perfect-sized chunks of mouse-pad material and then trimmed them down, to use between the shroud/HSF and then fan/shroud to prevent air leaks and reduce vibration). I also swapped the, currently ONLY, system fan from intake to exhaust (it is in the rear of the case) as I will be taking a Dremel to the case to add a front 120mm intake and possible a bottom 80/92/120 intake in the next couple of days. In the meantime, the front panel cover is off the HP case and there is a "Vornado 8inch High-Pressure" Fan blowing air into the front of the computer.
The Results: 18C Idle
Ran AMD Overdrive to see what it would let the CPU clock to, as the prior limit was 3.4Ghz. Much to my surprise, it went all the way up to 3.6Ghz, which I thought was pretty good for "software overclocking", and so I ran a temp check to see how it fared at this new speed....
Results: 19C Idle and 51C Load using Intel Burn-In Test (45C with P95)!! Very impressive, to me, for a CPU running a sh**ty OEM Heatsink with minimal case cooling!
Also, the Northbridge temp was down to ~1-3C above Ambient, and the IGP temps dropped by 33-45%!

I also added 2 2GB DIMMs of Samsung DDR3-1333, bumping total capacity up to 12GB. The reason I added the extra memory is for a full-4GB RAM-disk courtesy of DataRAM software, and using it to hold Temp/TMP files, Mozilla cache, Chrome cache, and the like, while still leaving plenty of room for temporary project holding for photo editing (via GIMP). The RAMdisk is absolutely awesome, noticed a significant speed-up in the aforementioned applications.
This is until I can get a decent Solid State Drive in there, probably something like the Kingston SSDNow! cache drive as I know she doesn't want to have to spend a lot of time worrying about "what files go where", and even after adding a SSD it will reduce some writes while maintaining a very high speed.

Anyway, this is all just until we can get everything moved into a more "suitable" home....

Now, she absolutely LOVES the BitFenix Prodigy case although there are a few cases she likes that can house a full-ATX motherboard. Unfortunately, I am VERY "out of the loop" when it comes to what the good AM3+ MB's are for the money, with the only ones that look at all familiar to me being the Sabertooth 990FX and the Crosshair IV/Crosshair V series, both of which are rather pricey.
The motherboard doesn't need to have anything like 4-way SLI/CFX capabilities or the like, although it WILL have at least one Discrete GPU and likely a TV Tuner Card and Sound Card all added, as she doesn't have Cable/Satellite so her PC is her entertainment source courtesy of NetFlix/HULU/etc.
Also, being that she is working on a Master's in Nursing, she is very interested in [email protected]







That means I will be adding AT LEAST ONE DECENT GPU to serve a dual-purpose, for entertainment/hardware-acceleration in Photoshop et al/light gaming AND running [email protected] 24/7. I was thinking something like a GTX470 or, if I can get one for a decent price, a 570 for the cooler temps.

Lastly, the motherboard needs to be a good overclocker as well as capable of unlocking extra cores, as it would be very nice to run it as a 6-core for Folding while running it as a higher-clocked 4-core for everything else. I don't want to worry about excessive VRM heat or anything, so the cheap 4+1stage boards are a "NO".
Oh, and eventually this 960T will be removed and replaced by whatever the absolute best of the last chips for the AM3+ socket happens to be, but that's a few years ahead.

Any advice regarding the motherboard?

So basically, over the next year or so, it will be getting the following:
(Note: "*" means I already have it, just haven't/can't install it yet)
- AM3(+) Motherboard with Core-Unlocking and Good Overclocking
- Better Case with *good cooling (ideally 3-4x 120/140 intake and 2-4x 120/140 exhaust; prefer more quiet fans to fewer powerful fans in this instance)
- *Stronger PSU (I have a 650W unit that will do perfectly for single-GPU setup)
- Sound Card (Asus Xonar DG likely, or Creative X-Fi Titanium if can be sourced for cheap)
- *Better GPU (currently has an HD3450 that I threw in there just to have something better than onboard-graphics; new GPU for [email protected]; might be getting her brother's EVGA GTX580 for super-cheap and if not then his 560Ti)
- TV Capture Card (nothing fancy, just something to allow the PC to act as a DVR for her)
- Upgraded CPU Heatsink (212+EVO on the low-end; might get a Thor's Hammer HSF for $12 BNIB; considering a down-draft HSF like the Gemini II; also may get a 1yr-old Thermalright HSF from her brother for free, not sure what model but it's a dual-tower and he is running 3x TY143 fans on it currently to cool his 3770K)
- *2x 7200rpm 320GB Hard Drives (WD Blue or Hitachi Deskstar; then can use the WD 1.5TB as a storage-only drive)
- *1x 128-256GB Solid State Drive (her dad is in IT and has an extra Crucial M4, not sure the size; this would be OS/Apps)
- *8-16GB DDR3-1600 RAM (2-4x 4GB DIMMs; from her brother, they are either Kingston HyperX 1600 9-9-9-24 or Mushkin Redline 1600 6-8-6-18, 16GB of the former and 8GB of the latter)

Basically, taking everything "GOOD" that came with this PC and then making it into something "AWESOME"! Seeing as half of the parts are already available for super-cheap or free from myself/family, the rest is a minimal cost to get it all together. PLUS, FOLDING IS GOOD (and she'd be folding for OCN!)!!!

Just wanna know what else I should do between now and then...?

And what motherboards to look at, keeping the budget reasonable (the ABSOLUTE MOST I'd be willing to spend would end up being on a Sabertooth 990FX; would prefer something less costly though)....

THANKS!


----------



## Mathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hey everyone, been reading through the thread and WOW! TONS of info!
> ...................
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a few questions that I hope some of you may be able to help me with, but first a little background:
> Early '12, we got my girlfriend a new PC and managed to get a SWEET deal on an HP Pavilion p7-1074 (I think?), just $280 BNIB. The reason for grabbing this particular PC was the fact that it had 8GB of Samsung DDR3-1333, a 1.5TB WD HDD, a Blu-Ray Reader/DVD-Burner, and of course the piece de resistance, an AMD Phenom II X4 960T. I knew a bit about the processor at the time, enough to know that it was well worth the buy, even as a prebuilt (and, despite being a pre-built, it is a dang good machine for the money!). We bought it knowing that, at some point in the future, it would be upgraded to take advantage of the awesome processor contained within, and in the meantime it would serve as a reliable, fast, and efficient PC (my latest builds have all been Intel, but I have a huge soft-spot for AMD as my first build was with an Athlon64 FX-51, a system I still have to this day!).
> The other day, I noticed it was running a bit warm (24-28C Idle in 14C Ambient), compared to the usual running temp, so I decided to pull it apart and re-apply the TIM on the CPU/HSF as well as the NB Heatsink. I pulled of the OEM HSF, scraped off the junk they call Thermal Paste, and replaced it with some Prolimatech PK-1, and then did the same for the Northbridge/IGP heatsinks. The fan installed was an 80x25 0.41amp pretty-decent fan, but I swapped it for a Delta 80x25mm 0.61amp 68-74cfm fan and used a gutted Masscool 80x25 fan shroud between the fan and the heatsink to make it both quieter and more effective (cut out two perfect-sized chunks of mouse-pad material and then trimmed them down, to use between the shroud/HSF and then fan/shroud to prevent air leaks and reduce vibration). I also swapped the, currently ONLY, system fan from intake to exhaust (it is in the rear of the case) as I will be taking a Dremel to the case to add a front 120mm intake and possible a bottom 80/92/120 intake in the next couple of days. In the meantime, the front panel cover is off the HP case and there is a "Vornado 8inch High-Pressure" Fan blowing air into the front of the computer.
> The Results: 18C Idle
> Ran AMD Overdrive to see what it would let the CPU clock to, as the prior limit was 3.4Ghz. Much to my surprise, it went all the way up to 3.6Ghz, which I thought was pretty good for "software overclocking", and so I ran a temp check to see how it fared at this new speed....
> Results: 19C Idle and 51C Load using Intel Burn-In Test (45C with P95)!! Very impressive, to me, for a CPU running a sh**ty OEM Heatsink with minimal case cooling!
> Also, the Northbridge temp was down to ~1-3C above Ambient, and the IGP temps dropped by 33-45%!
> I also added 2 2GB DIMMs of Samsung DDR3-1333, bumping total capacity up to 12GB. The reason I added the extra memory is for a full-4GB RAM-disk courtesy of DataRAM software, and using it to hold Temp/TMP files, Mozilla cache, Chrome cache, and the like, while still leaving plenty of room for temporary project holding for photo editing (via GIMP). The RAMdisk is absolutely awesome, noticed a significant speed-up in the aforementioned applications.
> This is until I can get a decent Solid State Drive in there, probably something like the Kingston SSDNow! cache drive as I know she doesn't want to have to spend a lot of time worrying about "what files go where", and even after adding a SSD it will reduce some writes while maintaining a very high speed.
> Anyway, this is all just until we can get everything moved into a more "suitable" home....
> Now, she absolutely LOVES the BitFenix Prodigy case although there are a few cases she likes that can house a full-ATX motherboard. Unfortunately, I am VERY "out of the loop" when it comes to what the good AM3+ MB's are for the money, with the only ones that look at all familiar to me being the Sabertooth 990FX and the Crosshair IV/Crosshair V series, both of which are rather pricey.
> The motherboard doesn't need to have anything like 4-way SLI/CFX capabilities or the like, although it WILL have at least one Discrete GPU and likely a TV Tuner Card and Sound Card all added, as she doesn't have Cable/Satellite so her PC is her entertainment source courtesy of NetFlix/HULU/etc.
> Also, being that she is working on a Master's in Nursing, she is very interested in [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means I will be adding AT LEAST ONE DECENT GPU to serve a dual-purpose, for entertainment/hardware-acceleration in Photoshop et al/light gaming AND running [email protected] 24/7. I was thinking something like a GTX470 or, if I can get one for a decent price, a 570 for the cooler temps.
> Lastly, the motherboard needs to be a good overclocker as well as capable of unlocking extra cores, as it would be very nice to run it as a 6-core for Folding while running it as a higher-clocked 4-core for everything else. I don't want to worry about excessive VRM heat or anything, so the cheap 4+1stage boards are a "NO".
> Oh, and eventually this 960T will be removed and replaced by whatever the absolute best of the last chips for the AM3+ socket happens to be, but that's a few years ahead.
> Any advice regarding the motherboard?
> So basically, over the next year or so, it will be getting the following:
> (Note: "*" means I already have it, just haven't/can't install it yet)
> - AM3(+) Motherboard with Core-Unlocking and Good Overclocking
> - Better Case with *good cooling (ideally 3-4x 120/140 intake and 2-4x 120/140 exhaust; prefer more quiet fans to fewer powerful fans in this instance)
> - *Stronger PSU (I have a 650W unit that will do perfectly for single-GPU setup)
> - Sound Card (Asus Xonar DG likely, or Creative X-Fi Titanium if can be sourced for cheap)
> - *Better GPU (currently has an HD3450 that I threw in there just to have something better than onboard-graphics; new GPU for [email protected]; might be getting her brother's EVGA GTX580 for super-cheap and if not then his 560Ti)
> - TV Capture Card (nothing fancy, just something to allow the PC to act as a DVR for her)
> - Upgraded CPU Heatsink (212+EVO on the low-end; might get a Thor's Hammer HSF for $12 BNIB; considering a down-draft HSF like the Gemini II; also may get a 1yr-old Thermalright HSF from her brother for free, not sure what model but it's a dual-tower and he is running 3x TY143 fans on it currently to cool his 3770K)
> - *2x 7200rpm 320GB Hard Drives (WD Blue or Hitachi Deskstar; then can use the WD 1.5TB as a storage-only drive)
> - *1x 128-256GB Solid State Drive (her dad is in IT and has an extra Crucial M4, not sure the size; this would be OS/Apps)
> - *8-16GB DDR3-1600 RAM (2-4x 4GB DIMMs; from her brother, they are either Kingston HyperX 1600 9-9-9-24 or Mushkin Redline 1600 6-8-6-18, 16GB of the former and 8GB of the latter)
> Basically, taking everything "GOOD" that came with this PC and then making it into something "AWESOME"! Seeing as half of the parts are already available for super-cheap or free from myself/family, the rest is a minimal cost to get it all together. PLUS, FOLDING IS GOOD (and she'd be folding for OCN!)!!!
> Just wanna know what else I should do between now and then...?
> And what motherboards to look at, keeping the budget reasonable (the ABSOLUTE MOST I'd be willing to spend would end up being on a Sabertooth 990FX; would prefer something less costly though)........
> 
> 
> ..................THANKS!


As for a cheaper motherboard but still very decent.....
Gigabyte 970A-UD3 as well as .....Gigabyte 990XA-UD3

They do UD5 and UD7 as well, but considering you want a cheaper option the UD3 board should suffice


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hey everyone, been reading through the thread and WOW! TONS of info!
> I do have a few questions that I hope some of you may be able to help me with, but first a little background:
> Early '12, we got my girlfriend a new PC and managed to get a SWEET deal on an HP Pavilion p7-1074 (I think?), just $280 BNIB. The reason for grabbing this particular PC was the fact that it had 8GB of Samsung DDR3-1333, a 1.5TB WD HDD, a Blu-Ray Reader/DVD-Burner, and of course the piece de resistance, an AMD Phenom II X4 960T. I knew a bit about the processor at the time, enough to know that it was well worth the buy, even as a prebuilt (and, despite being a pre-built, it is a dang good machine for the money!). We bought it knowing that, at some point in the future, it would be upgraded to take advantage of the awesome processor contained within, and in the meantime it would serve as a reliable, fast, and efficient PC (my latest builds have all been Intel, but I have a huge soft-spot for AMD as my first build was with an Athlon64 FX-51, a system I still have to this day!).
> The other day, I noticed it was running a bit warm (24-28C Idle in 14C Ambient), compared to the usual running temp, so I decided to pull it apart and re-apply the TIM on the CPU/HSF as well as the NB Heatsink. I pulled of the OEM HSF, scraped off the junk they call Thermal Paste, and replaced it with some Prolimatech PK-1, and then did the same for the Northbridge/IGP heatsinks. The fan installed was an 80x25 0.41amp pretty-decent fan, but I swapped it for a Delta 80x25mm 0.61amp 68-74cfm fan and used a gutted Masscool 80x25 fan shroud between the fan and the heatsink to make it both quieter and more effective (cut out two perfect-sized chunks of mouse-pad material and then trimmed them down, to use between the shroud/HSF and then fan/shroud to prevent air leaks and reduce vibration). I also swapped the, currently ONLY, system fan from intake to exhaust (it is in the rear of the case) as I will be taking a Dremel to the case to add a front 120mm intake and possible a bottom 80/92/120 intake in the next couple of days. In the meantime, the front panel cover is off the HP case and there is a "Vornado 8inch High-Pressure" Fan blowing air into the front of the computer.
> The Results: 18C Idle
> Ran AMD Overdrive to see what it would let the CPU clock to, as the prior limit was 3.4Ghz. Much to my surprise, it went all the way up to 3.6Ghz, which I thought was pretty good for "software overclocking", and so I ran a temp check to see how it fared at this new speed....
> Results: 19C Idle and 51C Load using Intel Burn-In Test (45C with P95)!! Very impressive, to me, for a CPU running a sh**ty OEM Heatsink with minimal case cooling!
> Also, the Northbridge temp was down to ~1-3C above Ambient, and the IGP temps dropped by 33-45%!
> I also added 2 2GB DIMMs of Samsung DDR3-1333, bumping total capacity up to 12GB. The reason I added the extra memory is for a full-4GB RAM-disk courtesy of DataRAM software, and using it to hold Temp/TMP files, Mozilla cache, Chrome cache, and the like, while still leaving plenty of room for temporary project holding for photo editing (via GIMP). The RAMdisk is absolutely awesome, noticed a significant speed-up in the aforementioned applications.
> This is until I can get a decent Solid State Drive in there, probably something like the Kingston SSDNow! cache drive as I know she doesn't want to have to spend a lot of time worrying about "what files go where", and even after adding a SSD it will reduce some writes while maintaining a very high speed.
> Anyway, this is all just until we can get everything moved into a more "suitable" home....
> Now, she absolutely LOVES the BitFenix Prodigy case although there are a few cases she likes that can house a full-ATX motherboard. Unfortunately, I am VERY "out of the loop" when it comes to what the good AM3+ MB's are for the money, with the only ones that look at all familiar to me being the Sabertooth 990FX and the Crosshair IV/Crosshair V series, both of which are rather pricey.
> The motherboard doesn't need to have anything like 4-way SLI/CFX capabilities or the like, although it WILL have at least one Discrete GPU and likely a TV Tuner Card and Sound Card all added, as she doesn't have Cable/Satellite so her PC is her entertainment source courtesy of NetFlix/HULU/etc.
> Also, being that she is working on a Master's in Nursing, she is very interested in [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means I will be adding AT LEAST ONE DECENT GPU to serve a dual-purpose, for entertainment/hardware-acceleration in Photoshop et al/light gaming AND running [email protected] 24/7. I was thinking something like a GTX470 or, if I can get one for a decent price, a 570 for the cooler temps.
> Lastly, the motherboard needs to be a good overclocker as well as capable of unlocking extra cores, as it would be very nice to run it as a 6-core for Folding while running it as a higher-clocked 4-core for everything else. I don't want to worry about excessive VRM heat or anything, so the cheap 4+1stage boards are a "NO".
> Oh, and eventually this 960T will be removed and replaced by whatever the absolute best of the last chips for the AM3+ socket happens to be, but that's a few years ahead.
> Any advice regarding the motherboard?
> So basically, over the next year or so, it will be getting the following:
> (Note: "*" means I already have it, just haven't/can't install it yet)
> - AM3(+) Motherboard with Core-Unlocking and Good Overclocking
> - Better Case with *good cooling (ideally 3-4x 120/140 intake and 2-4x 120/140 exhaust; prefer more quiet fans to fewer powerful fans in this instance)
> - *Stronger PSU (I have a 650W unit that will do perfectly for single-GPU setup)
> - Sound Card (Asus Xonar DG likely, or Creative X-Fi Titanium if can be sourced for cheap)
> - *Better GPU (currently has an HD3450 that I threw in there just to have something better than onboard-graphics; new GPU for [email protected]; might be getting her brother's EVGA GTX580 for super-cheap and if not then his 560Ti)
> - TV Capture Card (nothing fancy, just something to allow the PC to act as a DVR for her)
> - Upgraded CPU Heatsink (212+EVO on the low-end; might get a Thor's Hammer HSF for $12 BNIB; considering a down-draft HSF like the Gemini II; also may get a 1yr-old Thermalright HSF from her brother for free, not sure what model but it's a dual-tower and he is running 3x TY143 fans on it currently to cool his 3770K)
> - *2x 7200rpm 320GB Hard Drives (WD Blue or Hitachi Deskstar; then can use the WD 1.5TB as a storage-only drive)
> - *1x 128-256GB Solid State Drive (her dad is in IT and has an extra Crucial M4, not sure the size; this would be OS/Apps)
> - *8-16GB DDR3-1600 RAM (2-4x 4GB DIMMs; from her brother, they are either Kingston HyperX 1600 9-9-9-24 or Mushkin Redline 1600 6-8-6-18, 16GB of the former and 8GB of the latter)
> Basically, taking everything "GOOD" that came with this PC and then making it into something "AWESOME"! Seeing as half of the parts are already available for super-cheap or free from myself/family, the rest is a minimal cost to get it all together. PLUS, FOLDING IS GOOD (and she'd be folding for OCN!)!!!
> Just wanna know what else I should do between now and then...?
> And what motherboards to look at, keeping the budget reasonable (the ABSOLUTE MOST I'd be willing to spend would end up being on a Sabertooth 990FX; would prefer something less costly though)....
> THANKS!


I am an ASUS fan by choice... I have 3 ASUS MoBo's in service,One is an old M3A78-EM with a 965BE on it Running 1066DDR2,Still very rock solid for what it is used for...No issues at all. I would get the Sabertooth 990FX, Prices will drop...Anything with that chipset should be decent.You'll want a board that does not have a lot of vDroop if you plan on Overclocking for fun!Research boards that do not have the vDroop issue,For the price the 212+EVO is a great cooler,2fans? not that great of a difference...Besides the second fan just draws more power.(rice not included) GPU? The 560ti is great for a Freebie,I am running one now but I am also a light gamer so GPU power is not a high priority.Your memory is great and that SSD is the only way to go as far as everyday noticeable difference.I like the Samsung SSD's the best.If you get the sabertooth, you can upgrade the cpu to the latest and greatest AMD offerings.I am certain there are other MoBo manufacturers that make rock solid products...For me ASUS has been great.I hit the power button and they work every time.


----------



## Serker24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Serker, i am very impressed with not just the 960T but all thubans. but i think amd has come up with something better with the vishera. i am looking forward for steamroller.
> btw, in case you don't know, our chip only needs 4.5GHz to reach 8 in cinebench. pretty powerful. if only it can do 5GHz.


I purchased Vishera... WOW! Perhaps Steamroller will be better???But for now the $189.00 plus tax was well worth it.Still love my 960T...It has just moved to an older MoBo and that is fine...I will start OC'ing it on that board.Will post results later.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> I am an ASUS fan by choice... I have 3 ASUS MoBo's in service,One is an old M3A78-EM with a 965BE on it Running 1066DDR2,Still very rock solid for what it is used for...No issues at all. I would get the Sabertooth 990FX, Prices will drop...Anything with that chipset should be decent.You'll want a board that does not have a lot of vDroop if you plan on Overclocking for fun!Research boards that do not have the vDroop issue,For the price the 212+EVO is a great cooler,2fans? not that great of a difference...Besides the second fan just draws more power.(rice not included) GPU? The 560ti is great for a Freebie,I am running one now but I am also a light gamer so GPU power is not a high priority.Your memory is great and that SSD is the only way to go as far as everyday noticeable difference.I like the Samsung SSD's the best.If you get the sabertooth, you can upgrade the cpu to the latest and greatest AMD offerings.I am certain there are other MoBo manufacturers that make rock solid products...For me ASUS has been great.I hit the power button and they work every time.


^^^ This , especially if you plan on upgrading in the furure to an fx. Sabertooths and Crosshairs have been found to be some of the best overclockers for the newer fx chips, as well as, any AMD chips right now. The bios is incredibly diverse and their software is top notch. If you're gonna oc, you need a board that is cabable and isn't going to flake out.


----------



## nleksan

Wow, thanks so much and +REP to you very helpful people!!!

I guess I will be saving up for the Sabertooth 990FX! As far as SSD's go, I have a 256GB Samsung 830 myself (Boot/OS/Apps) in my 3930K/RIVE build ("Cogito Ergo Switch" in sig) and I absolutely love it, best SSD I've ever used! Unfortunately, the 830's are getting a bit hard to find now that the 840's have flooded the market.

For GPU's, I just want something that will make Photoshop noticeably faster AND will crank some decent numbers in [email protected] while still being able to be SLI'd. The only thing that worries me about the 4xx series is the heat, but that can always be managed....

As for overclocking, I absolutely will be lol!!! I may step it up to a Silver Arrow SB-E/Extreme just to have a little extra thermal headroom, as I am not used to chips that have a MAX of 61-65C (I'm used to chips that RUN at 60-65C!), so better safe than sorry. Throw on the 3 TY-143 fans, and heat should be a non-issue.

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## matidop

Hi.My name is Mateusz and I'm from Poland.I have X4 960T unlocked to X6 1600T 4GHz ( OC )









PS. Sorry for my english


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> 
> 
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/29/4af4f165acde4a02669e98cdfe8cd525.png
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/29/2d6bb78a2c76bc1372eaf1f8b020d15c.png
> CPU-Z and Hardware Monitor - TDP - just Lies.


My 960T would run @ 1.01v (give or take .05v) as an unlocked x6 at stock clocks / voltage.


----------



## matidop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> 
> 
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/29/4af4f165acde4a02669e98cdfe8cd525.png
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/29/2d6bb78a2c76bc1372eaf1f8b020d15c.png
> CPU-Z and Hardware Monitor - TDP - just Lies.


TDP in HWMonitor and CPU-Z it's a bull****.

What's the max vcore for X4 960T / X6 1600T? 1.55V?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serker24*
> 
> I purchased Vishera... WOW! Perhaps Steamroller will be better???But for now the $189.00 plus tax was well worth it.Still love my 960T...It has just moved to an older MoBo and that is fine...I will start OC'ing it on that board.Will post results later.


i am jelly. standing by for your results.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matidop*
> 
> Hi.My name is Mateusz and I'm from Poland.I have X4 960T unlocked to X6 1600T 4GHz ( OC )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Sorry for my english


your oc is good but not as good as your oc in your rams.


----------



## matidop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i am jelly. standing by for your results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your oc is good but not as good as your oc in your rams.


I know







Now I'll buy a new GPU ( GTX660Ti or GTX670 from Gigabyte ), new PSU ( Seasonic G-550), and 2x Corsair Vegeance 4GB 1600MHz CL9 1.5V.Later I think about new case and SSD









In 3DMark Vantage only 19918 CPU Score









http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4479760

In my profile u have my pc pic and some benchmarks


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matidop*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'll buy a new GPU ( GTX660Ti or GTX670 from Gigabyte ), new PSU ( Seasonic G-550), and 2x Corsair Vegeance 4GB 1600MHz CL9 1.5V.Later I think about new case and SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 3DMark Vantage only 19918 CPU Score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4479760
> In my profile u have my pc pic and some benchmarks


nice. 22000 here. ignore the gpu score. i was using pre 12.11 driver . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4242582


----------



## matidop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nice. 22000 here. ignore the gpu score. i was using pre 12.11 driver . . .
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4242582


Nice! 4.4GHz <3 My CPU going (max) on 4.5GHz on 6 cores with 1.475V.

How your MOBO recognizes the AMD Phenom II X4 960T after unlocked and with OC? I have only AMD Processor Model Unknown (in CPU-Z - specification of CPU and in My computer -> System info )


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matidop*
> 
> Nice! 4.4GHz <3 My CPU going (max) on 4.5GHz on 6 cores with 1.475V.
> How your MOBO recognizes the AMD Phenom II X4 960T after unlocked and with OC? I have only AMD Processor Model Unknown (in CPU-Z - specification of CPU and in My computer -> System info )


same here. the old cpuz recognizes it just fine. windows does not. do not pay more than $100/GB on the gpu.


----------



## matidop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> same here. the old cpuz recognizes it just fine. windows does not. do not pay more than $100/vram on the gpu.


My friend overclocked 660Ti (MSI TF) to GTX670 performance.Really awesome







I want GTX660Ti Gigabyte 2GB or GTX670 2GB (Gigabyte).
I've heard different things about the tensions in the gigabyte cards.I wonder what is the truth









PS.

I don't know why RealTemp doesn't work (960T and unlocked to 6 cores)...but HWMonitor still working


----------



## Mathius

isn't the 660 ti 2gb more like a 1.5gb version... down to the way it handles the last 500mb of vram?

if you got the budget go for your 670, or Radeon 7950.

side note, won't these cards be bottlenecking slightly even with a 4ghz+ 960t.

A high 3ghz (3.8ghz) or more x6 would be fine though. <~~~ my theory


----------



## *ka24e*

My 960T x6 core @ 4.1ghz was bottle necking my 7850 @ 1250/1400. Even 4.4ghz as a quad I was still getting worse FPS than the 3570K (4.2ghz) with the 7850 @ 1250/1400.

It was most likely motherboard related throttling, but you would have a hard time clocking a 960T (4.5ghz + range) to not bottleneck a 670 / 7950.

I'm not saying a 960T @ 4.0+ ghz is bad by any means, I'm just stating that with a faster CPU (in my case a 3570K) there is a potential for more FPS giving the same GPU.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> My 960T x6 core @ 4.1ghz was bottle necking my 7850 @ 1250/1400. Even 4.4ghz as a quad I was still getting worse FPS than the 3570K (4.2ghz) with the 7850 @ 1250/1400.
> It was most likely motherboard related throttling, but you would have a hard time clocking a 960T (4.5ghz + range) to not bottleneck a 670 / 7950.
> I'm not saying a 960T @ 4.0+ ghz is bad by any means, I'm just stating that with a faster CPU (in my case a 3570K) there is a potential for more FPS giving the same GPU.


^this. my 960T bottlenecked my 7950 but nearly doubled my fps in all the games i played compared to the 6870. also, i was able to play at higher settings. even my i7 has to be oc'ed to maintain a minimum of 60 in bf3 mp at ultra 4msaa with the gpu at stock.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> I recently submitted the highest recorded SuperPi score for AMD CPUs.
> http://www.superpi.net/Scores/15612/View
> Considering how high I've seen some people go, I'm surprised that those scores weren't submitted. I would love to see somebody beat my score and put more of the 960T/1600T into the 15 second region of 1M.


I wasnt too far off 16.310s, i wouldnt mind joining ive some new RAM coming which should improve the times somewhat


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> I wasnt too far off 16.310s, i wouldnt mind joining ive some new RAM coming which should improve the times somewhat
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Raise your cpu/nb or nb freq to 2800 and you should go under 16. nice oc, man.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Raise your cpu/nb or nb freq to 2800 and you should go under 16. nice oc, man.


Ill be giving that a go at the weekend thanks for that


----------



## matidop

Thanks for comments. I'm ordered a new Gigabyte GTX 670 but I think this is bad idea to buy this. Probably better was the HD7970 from Gigabyte because I like doing high OC :/ I know on GTX 670 I can do high OC but on HD 7970 OC is higher (in my opinion)

Now I'm thinking what I can do to improve my OC on CPU...

CPU-Z - http://valid.canardpc.com/2636486

In BIOS I have profile with OC on 4GHz but I don't need this everyday to use. 3.5GHz meets my needs to browse internet, for some games and to Skype / TeamSpeak etc.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

http://valid.canardpc.com/2636490
Well managed to get it OC'ed slightly as of now. I had it running at 3.5 and still have the cpu-z for it as well but as I was typing the comment it decided to BSOD. (which is even more annoying with win8 as it gives you no info anymore.

but this was done from 2.9 to what is showing in the validation link only messing with the bus speed. I've never really dealt with a processor that has a locked multi so its a learning experience.

It will boot at 245 for bus speed but as I stated it will also bsod....

Edit: I wanted to mention that the temps have only gone up 2o as of right now overall


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2636490
> Well managed to get it OC'ed slightly as of now. I had it running at 3.5 and still have the cpu-z for it as well but as I was typing the comment it decided to BSOD. (which is even more annoying with win8 as it gives you no info anymore.
> but this was done from 2.9 to what is showing in the validation link only messing with the bus speed. I've never really dealt with a processor that has a locked multi so its a learning experience.
> It will boot at 245 for bus speed but as I stated it will also bsod....
> Edit: I wanted to mention that the temps have only gone up 2o as of right now overall


You posted this in the wrong thread,This is the AMD Zosma 960T/1600T/1605T CPU Club thread.
Since there is no club for this CPU,You should start one.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> You posted this in the wrong thread,This is the AMD Zosma 960T/1600T/1605T CPU Club thread.
> You want this thread here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1210911/official-amd-phenom-ii-x4-deneb-cpu-owners-club


This processor is actually a zosma core. there are two versions the 840 which is deneb based and the 840T which is a zosma (mine will unlock the 5th core and shows as a 1400T when doing so

and somewhere back around page 216 ask if anyone minded


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matidop*
> 
> Thanks for comments. I'm ordered a new Gigabyte GTX 670 but I think this is bad idea to buy this. Probably better was the HD7970 from Gigabyte because I like doing high OC :/ I know on GTX 670 I can do high OC but on HD 7970 OC is higher (in my opinion)
> Now I'm thinking what I can do to improve my OC on CPU...
> CPU-Z - http://valid.canardpc.com/2636486
> In BIOS I have profile with OC on 4GHz but I don't need this everyday to use. 3.5GHz meets my needs to browse internet, for some games and to Skype / TeamSpeak etc.


good thing you got the 670. that 7970 is voltage locked and i doubt if it will outperform your 670. good decision i must say. enjoy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> You posted this in the wrong thread,This is the AMD Zosma 960T/1600T/1605T CPU Club thread.
> Since there is no club for this CPU,You should start one.


i told him a few pages back that i don't think anybody would mind cause a zosma is a zosma. besides he might be the only one with that chip and there would not be a point of starting a club.


----------



## matidop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> good thing you got the 670. that 7970 is voltage locked and i doubt if it will outperform your 670. good decision i must say. enjoy!


New GPU ordered. Finally I'm waiting for GTX670 from Gigabyte.ASUS Matrix HD7970 with unlocked voltage is too much expensive for me ;(

I can't wait for my new GPU









PS. My new OC profile will coming







Target? 4.2GHz on everyday with 1.425V / 1.45V ( only multiplier OC ) , and RAM 1333 OC to 1600MHz on 1.55V / 1.56V CL9.

What's the max voltage for Phenom II X4 960T or X6 1600T? 1.55V is safe?


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> This processor is actually a zosma core. there are two versions the 840 which is deneb based and the 840T which is a zosma (mine will unlock the 5th core and shows as a 1400T when doing so
> and somewhere back around page 216 ask if anyone minded


my bad,sorry my friend


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matidop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> good thing you got the 670. that 7970 is voltage locked and i doubt if it will outperform your 670. good decision i must say. enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> New GPU ordered. Finally I'm waiting for GTX670 from Gigabyte.ASUS Matrix HD7970 with unlocked voltage is too much expensive for me ;(
> 
> I can't wait for my new GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. My new OC profile will coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target? 4.2GHz on everyday with 1.425V / 1.45V ( only multiplier OC ) , and RAM 1333 OC to 1600MHz on 1.55V / 1.56V CL9.
> 
> What's the max voltage for Phenom II X4 960T or X6 1600T? 1.55V is safe?
Click to expand...

AMD recommends 1.475v for Thuban cores. I've personally ran several Thubans (Unlocked Zosma's) in the 1.575-1.6v range with no longevity or degradation issues. As long as temps are good, your generally safe.


----------



## matidop

I wish my CPU came a little In my opinion 1.55V it's max, and that I will keep


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> my bad,sorry my friend


Lol I'm not worried about it. It is kind of a rare processor to get (unless you but a pre-built (Mine did come out of a pre built system which is only reason I have it.)
It ia really not a bad CPU at all just does not like to OC very much with this particular board it would seem. As stated I can get it up to about 3.3-3.4 before there are issues and the computer reverts the clocks back to 2.4 or so. Just looking for some ideas really on this. Figured this would be best place since it is a Zosma XD


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> my bad,sorry my friend


Pretty easy to get confused , I have a really good 840 (propus) - http://hwbot.org/submission/2319484_

I've been scouting around for an 840T,however and it isn't easy to find at the price I'm willing to pay.

I need to put my 960T rig back together and spend some quality time with it, you guys look like you are having fun with yours


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> my bad,sorry my friend


thanks for understanding, man.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> This processor is actually a zosma core. there are two versions the 840 which is deneb based and the 840T which is a zosma (mine will unlock the 5th core and shows as a 1400T when doing so
> and somewhere back around page 216 ask if anyone minded


there are also the 970 (deneb) and the 970T.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matidop*
> 
> I wish my CPU came a little In my opinion 1.55V it's max, and that I will keep


just want to share a member's heaven score using the 960 Quad and that gpu . . .


----------



## matidop

My temp on 4GHz 1.425V

http://puu.sh/1J0y1

42^C when I converting video on YouTube.
46^C in BF3 after 3 hours playing on Metro








30^C Idle









Photos of my new system cooling with push-pull on CNPS10X Performa.

Somewhere I lost the fan clips for second fan to Performa and this is my montage method









http://puu.sh/1IY0g
http://puu.sh/1IY0Z
http://puu.sh/1IY23 - montage method.


----------



## Mathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matidop*
> 
> ......................
> http://puu.sh/1J0y1
> .....................


What on earth....... the FANIN2 is insane........
Jet Engine anyone!?


----------



## matidop

Hahahaha no...







This is program error.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Alright so since I've got a similar CPU to the ones that are the base of thise group any suggestions for OC'ing this thing? I'm having some trouble with getting it above 3.3 as of right now with it being stable. I was able to get it to boot windows at 3.5 but when I was attempting to post the cpuz here for it it bsod'd me. I'm kinda stumped. I will be taking notes on what I'm doing with it so I can improve the oc.

I've gone through page after page of google to try and find tips on overclocking this thing with little to no results at all.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaumig Shamane*
> 
> Alright so since I've got a similar CPU to the ones that are the base of thise group any suggestions for OC'ing this thing? I'm having some trouble with getting it above 3.3 as of right now with it being stable. I was able to get it to boot windows at 3.5 but when I was attempting to post the cpuz here for it it bsod'd me. I'm kinda stumped. I will be taking notes on what I'm doing with it so I can improve the oc.
> I've gone through page after page of google to try and find tips on overclocking this thing with little to no results at all.


i use this guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

what works for thuban - works for zosma.


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i use this guide . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys
> what works for thuban - works for zosma.


Thank you for the information! However I think that its probably useless, either my board or this CPU itself it preventing me from doing anything. It will not even go back up to 3.3 and right now is sitting at 3.0. I don't know why this is it just is. Any time I set it to manual it will only go as high as 12.5 multi (which runs the CPU at 2.5) and then after that any time I increase anything at all it either will not post and revert back to 2.5. This is getting interesting. I'm going to look more into my board and might end up getting a better one once I can order the Vishera 8350.


----------



## matidop

BTW.

If someone using Fraps I suggest to try Mirillis Action! This is awesome polish program to record desktop and gameplay.What's so special? This program doesn't load your computer! This is really awesome.

I <3 this program.

Today I gonna find optimal vcore for turbo from 3.5GHz to 4GHz.Of course I can use 1.4V but it's not the same thing







I mean offset from 1.4V to 1.35/1.36V.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matidop*
> 
> BTW.
> If someone using Fraps I suggest to try Mirillis Action! This is awesome polish program to record desktop and gameplay.What's so special? This program doesn't load your computer! This is really awesome.
> I <3 this program.
> Today I gonna find optimal vcore for turbo from 3.5GHz to 4GHz.Of course I can use 1.4V but it's not the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean offset from 1.4V to 1.35/1.36V.


+rep. thanks.


----------



## kevinseto

New to overclocking









User Name: kevinseto
CPU: AMD 960T
24/7 OC: 1.32V, 3600MHz
Max OC: 1.40V, 4000MHz
Unlockable: No

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/2641524


----------



## Mathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinseto*
> 
> New to overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User Name: kevinseto
> CPU: AMD 960T
> 24/7 OC: 1.32V, 3600MHz
> Max OC: 1.40V, 4000MHz
> Unlockable: No
> Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/2641524


Hello and Welcome to the Club.....

What sort of motherboard do you have, and what cooler as well....

Definitely came to the right place for your Overclock......I'd say its highly probable you can get high clock than 3.6 as 960T, unless you are really unfortunate


----------



## kevinseto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Hello and Welcome to the Club.....
> What sort of motherboard do you have, and what cooler as well....
> Definitely came to the right place for your Overclock......I'd say its highly probable you can get high clock than 3.6 as 960T, unless you are really unfortunate


Hi thanks for the reply!

It's a really bad motherboard ): , just a m5a78-lx plus. Using a Hyper212 EVO cpu cooler and the temps are amazing only hits around 39 degrees under full load.

I can't get it anymore stable than 3.6ghz for 24/7 stability without the vcore being jacked up like crazy (close to 1.4), I guess it's just my crappy motherboard.


----------



## Mathius

I agree with you, that mobo is not good for overclocking.
Its a budget motherboard with a horrible power phase and no VRM cooling.

Still though, 3.6 on the motherboard is pretty good.... Have you run intelburntest on your system?


----------



## Step83

Update my overclocks a bit









Benching OC 4.55Ghz Two cores active
Normal OC 3.9Ghz six cores active

Pi score @1M 15.548s


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Update my overclocks a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benching OC 4.55Ghz Two cores active
> Normal OC 3.9Ghz six cores active
> Pi score @1M 15.548s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


good job! raise to 2800. 1M i believe does not need more cores . . .


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> good job! raise to 2800. 1M i believe does not need more cores . . .
> snip]


Tried to raise the HTT but it falls over the moment i try taking it above the auto value









Ill drop another core off. i got it posting at 4.&ghz upping the FSB a tad an the mulipler to 19, with one core less it might even bench! haha


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> My 960T x6 core @ 4.1ghz was bottle necking my 7850 @ 1250/1400. Even 4.4ghz as a quad I was still getting worse FPS than the 3570K (4.2ghz) with the 7850 @ 1250/1400.
> It was most likely motherboard related throttling, but you would have a hard time clocking a 960T (4.5ghz + range) to not bottleneck a 670 / 7950.
> I'm not saying a 960T @ 4.0+ ghz is bad by any means, I'm just stating that with a faster CPU (in my case a 3570K) there is a potential for more FPS giving the same GPU.


This is true..but for web surfins n stuff..960T seems smoother to me


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Tried to raise the HTT but it falls over the moment i try taking it above the auto value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill drop another core off. i got it posting at 4.&ghz upping the FSB a tad an the mulipler to 19, with one core less it might even bench! haha


no, raise the cpu/nb aka nb freq (cpuz). may have to up its vcore a bit. keep the nb aka ht link to around 2000MHz.

here is my 32m . . .


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> Hi
> I have a problem with jumping FSB on my M4A89GTD Pro + 960T :/ For example FSB jump from 200 to 204 (maybe moor), 300 to 304 and in max bootable FSB 360 same situation from 360 to 364. I try different BIOS version, a lot of BIOS settings and nothing.
> Is it normal ? or my mobo have some problems ? or maybe CPU ?
> My OC for now in k10stat for 6 core:
> 6x3936Mhz jumping sometimes to 6x399x Mhz (1.404v for 3936 no load and 1.440v for 3936 Full load jumping to 399xMhz maybe moor)
> NB 2952 jumping (CPU-NB 1.3v)
> HT 2296 jumping
> FSB 328 jumping to 302 (NB ->1.23v in Bios and 1.25v in k10stat after start Windows)
> allso
> System can run fine with NB and HT in 3000Mhz
> All temps are fine i check it
> http://imageshack.us/a/img402/1291/20121027131239.jpg
> Thx for any suggestion and information


BIOS 1703 ..flash it!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> This is true..but for web surfins n stuff..960T seems smoother to me


do you mind showing some of your benchies? congrats on the last 2GHz of yours.


----------



## kevinseto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> I agree with you, that mobo is not good for overclocking.
> Its a budget motherboard with a horrible power phase and no VRM cooling.
> Still though, 3.6 on the motherboard is pretty good.... Have you run intelburntest on your system?


Yep, I've run 24 hours of prime and also 12 hours of IBT without any problems.
Any specific recommendations in terms of motherboards? I'll probably upgrade soon.


----------



## Mathius

Without breaking the bank, a Gigabyte 970A-UD3 should allow you to get to 4ghz with ease, i have that mobo with 212 evo and i get 4.2 x4 or 3.8 x6, i could go higher i reckon if i tweak settings but im happy with them for now

Also the 990xa and fxa boards are great too, but i have personal expwrience with the 970a-ud3


----------



## *ka24e*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by **ka24e**
> 
> My 960T x6 core @ 4.1ghz was bottle necking my 7850 @ 1250/1400. Even 4.4ghz as a quad I was still getting worse FPS than the 3570K (4.2ghz) with the 7850 @ 1250/1400.
> It was most likely motherboard related throttling, but you would have a hard time clocking a 960T (4.5ghz + range) to not bottleneck a 670 / 7950.
> I'm not saying a 960T @ 4.0+ ghz is bad by any means, I'm just stating that with a faster CPU (in my case a 3570K) there is a potential for more FPS giving the same GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true..but for web surfins n stuff..960T seems smoother to me
Click to expand...

Absolutely. The 960T's a very smooth once you get in the 4.0+ ghz range. Speaking of which, how is that 960T treating you? Break any records with it yet


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Hey guys, ive learnt alot from this thread and the 960t is my first cpu brought for overclocking/unlocking, managed to get 4ghz(unlocked x6) stable at about 1.49v although i dont really know if thats safe running that high 24/7 as my idle temps are high at about 35-42c but full load never exceeds 58 or so.

Also when trying last night for a high x4 overclock at 1.50(1.50v worked fine at x6) it booted but i could hear my hdd randomly spinning up and down freezing the pc at the same time, i reverted to x4 stock clocks but the problem presisted (at lesser intervials). im running very close to my psu max as is so im worried that the o.c may have damaged the psu slightly lessning its output as i disconnected my fan controller (had no fans connected anyway) and the problem went away. Do you guys have any recommendations on a new psu (cheap+quailty-features (non-modular etc)) Cheers !


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Hey guys, ive learnt alot from this thread and the 960t is my first cpu brought for overclocking/unlocking, managed to get 4ghz(unlocked x6) stable at about 1.49v although i dont really know if thats safe running that high 24/7 as my idle temps are high at about 35-42c but full load never exceeds 58 or so.
> Also when trying last night for a high x4 overclock at 1.50(1.50v worked fine at x6) it booted but i could hear my hdd randomly spinning up and down freezing the pc at the same time, i reverted to x4 stock clocks but the problem presisted (at lesser intervials). im running very close to my psu max as is so im worried that the o.c may have damaged the psu slightly lessning its output as i disconnected my fan controller (had no fans connected anyway) and the problem went away. Do you guys have any recommendations on a new psu (cheap+quailty-features (non-modular etc)) Cheers !


here are 2 that might qualify . . .

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139040

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017&Tpk=OCZ%20ModXStream%20Pro%20600W%20Modular

it is not only our chip when unlocked that uses a lot of wattage but our gpus as well. i found out that the 560 is pretty high up there when loaded. really high.


----------



## Mathius

Thats two great PSU's, and probably, what would sway it for you is the option to SLI the 560 GPU...

If you do consider SLI seeing as your motherboard in SLI would be x16 and x8 the the Corsair is a great choice
For a single GPU setup, the OCZ MXSP 600w is another great choice (the one I got







)

Side Note.......
I wish Newegg was in the UK too...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341017&Tpk=OCZ%20ModXStream%20Pro%20600W%20Modular - $69.99 - $10 (rebate)

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/powersupplies/OCZ/OCZ600MXSP-UK.html#utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=products - £59.99

Us UK'ers always get stung with prices


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5601476


----------



## Kdman

I am having a problem where my 960t x6 downclocks from 4.125ghz to 1 ghz at 50c.. any help?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5601476


what driver are you using? nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> I am having a problem where my 960t x6 downclocks from 4.125ghz to 1 ghz at 50c.. any help?


what motherboard? if your board has those big heatsinks near the cpu check the air flow of your case. make sure those heatsinks are being cooled properly. you can also put a dedicated fan over them (80mm maybe). if your board does not have these heatsinks - i suggest locking your chip or lower your oc.


----------



## rdr09

delete


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Hi, i have 1st place in the World on 3Dmark11 Preset Extreme - Phenom II X6 1605T
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5658406
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/01/23/58feccfe2557c32a320349adc7f87883.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/01/22/60e30778ce84d438c9c743583162b1f1.png


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> I am having a problem where my 960t x6 downclocks from 4.125ghz to 1 ghz at 50c.. any help?


Put a fan on your MOSFET heatsink and see if it's cured.

SO, I've got another 960T on the way







and another M4A79XTD Evo, a discard from a friend since he picked up a 990FX. I think this one I'm going to go for max X4 OC. BTW his 965BE went right to 4.2 on the 990FX at 1.45V with hardly any tweaking. I only had a day to OC it, dunno what the max would be but very nice chip and mobo.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Jelly









Wouldn't mind another one of these myself.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind another one of these myself.


I just sold my 960t yesterday, it was a great little chip. I ran it as an [email protected] with only 1.37vcore. $75 is what I got for it. I eould have sold on here but rules say I dont have enough "rep" to sell anything yet.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Put a fan on your MOSFET heatsink and see if it's cured.
> 
> SO, I've got another 960T on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another M4A79XTD Evo, a discard from a friend since he picked up a 990FX. I think this one I'm going to go for max X4 OC. BTW his 965BE went right to 4.2 on the 990FX at 1.45V with hardly any tweaking. I only had a day to OC it, dunno what the max would be but very nice chip and mobo.


Yes, it's on it's way! Thought I recognized that user name. Definately a good chip. Glad to see it's going to someone here!


----------



## Redwoodz

I'm surprised there is not too many 960T owners competing in OCN's MultiThreadedMayhem overclocking comp. this month.There is $1000 cash in awards,plus some great hardware giveaways. Come on guys,the more submissions per class,AMD 6 and AMD 4 core,the higher the payout will be to the winners.1-5th I believe will be a cash reward. There is about 3 days left to run 3 benchmarks....come on guys!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1343207/multithreaded-mayhem-mtmii-2013-1000-in-cash-prizing-and-motherboards/0_20


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I just sold my 960t yesterday, it was a great little chip. I ran it as an [email protected] with only 1.37vcore. $75 is what I got for it. I eould have sold on here but rules say I dont have enough "rep" to sell anything yet.


LOL that's great. It came today, PC is already set up in a HAF XB I just picked up. Did you push its limits at all? The 960T I have right now can boot windows and browse the net at 4.5GHz/1.5V as an X4.

I'm about to clean out my hardware "closet" and do a bunch of ebaying. Top of the list is the EP45 UD3P that I finally retired


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> LOL that's great. It came today, PC is already set up in a HAF XB I just picked up. Did you push its limits at all? The 960T I have right now can boot windows and browse the net at 4.5GHz/1.5V as an X4.
> 
> I'm about to clean out my hardware "closet" and do a bunch of ebaying. Top of the list is the EP45 UD3P that I finally retired


The max that I pushed it was 4.2 @1.45 as an X6 and struggled to get it Prime stable and it just got too warm for my liking. So I just kept it at 4.0, it took just way to much juice and tweaking for minimul gains past 4 for me. I was very happy with that chip, I really figured I would see a big gain going to my 8350 @4.8 in gaming but it just wasnt the case. Benchmarks showed more of a gain than anything. But I wanted to crossfire my 7950's so I bought the 8350 to help them out.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> LOL that's great. It came today, PC is already set up in a HAF XB I just picked up. Did you push its limits at all? The 960T I have right now can boot windows and browse the net at 4.5GHz/1.5V as an X4.
> 
> I'm about to clean out my hardware "closet" and do a bunch of ebaying. Top of the list is the EP45 UD3P that I finally retired


Didn't push it too much. Had it at 4.2 as an x6 once or twice. Ran at 3.8 24/7 before putting it in my home server. Didn't do anything really as a x4. Anxious to see what you do with it!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Didn't push it too much. Had it at 4.2 as an x6 once or twice. Ran at 3.8 24/7 before putting it in my home server. Didn't do anything really as a x4. Anxious to see what you do with it!


hot, i know 2. you might regret it when you see his numbers. ha!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> hot, i know 2. you might regret it when you see his numbers. ha!


Probably will, but I would rather see someone take it to it's full potential than sit in my server. I had too many phenom II's and had to let some of them go. I know it's a good chip. I want to see him crush with it.







I have a knack for getting good chips







Still have a couple aces up my sleave.


----------



## 2thAche

Going to do some pulls tonight with straight multiplier OC and see what's max bootable at 1.4, 1.45 and 1.5 VCore. Then I'll know where I stand with this combo. After finishing my buddy's rig upgrade with 990FX and 965 BE, I think that the 990FX is a better OC platform, but I got the board for free and I know it from my other build so here goes









Here's the test bench:

960T as X4
G-Skill Ripjaws X 2x2GB CL8 1.5V @1600
M4A79XTD Evo w/ latest BIOS
Crucial M4 128GB
H6O
2x120mm front, 200mm top and 1x120mm (H6O) fans
Old-Ass HD4870 512MB that I can't seem to get rid of. I felt like it should have an AMD card in it








OCZ 600W stealthstream. Reconditioned yo!


----------



## 2thAche

Well at 1.4V, things went smooth all the way to 4.0GHz, no prob with Windows or browsing. 4.1 was a complete no-go.


1.45V, 4.1 booted, but 4.2 would not. Now things aren't looking so good







as my other chip does 4.2 at 1.42V no problem

.

1.5V, 4.2 is all it could muster:



I played with NB volts, bumped RAM speed down, tried different NB/CPU ratios but it's just walled. I'm not thinking it's the chip though:

1: Board is likely whipped. Previous owner was my buddy who got the 990FX, he overclocked this one with AMD software and who knows what the voltages were. I'm talking 2200 hours of L4D2 on this board, and that doesn't count the other games he plays. He couldn't get it to boot at the time he gave it to me









2: PSU could be suspect.

3: Hotrod had 4.2 as X6 and I don't doubt that at all. What voltage was that at BTW?? If it could do 4.2 as X6 it can do at least 4.3-4.4 as X4.

When I get a chance, I'll throw it on my other rig to see what's cooking. I think on that machine the other 960T did 4.5 as X4 and 4.4 as X6 at 1.5V, so I know the platform is good.

Anyhow, no excitement tonight







Going to work on a stable 4.0 w/ CnQ enabled and decide what to do with this machine


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Well at 1.4V, things went smooth all the way to 4.0GHz, no prob with Windows or browsing. 4.1 was a complete no-go.
> 
> 
> 1.45V, 4.1 booted, but 4.2 would not. Now things aren't looking so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as my other chip does 4.2 at 1.42V no problem
> 
> .
> 
> 1.5V, 4.2 is all it could muster:
> 
> 
> 
> I played with NB volts, bumped RAM speed down, tried different NB/CPU ratios but it's just walled. I'm not thinking it's the chip though:
> 
> 1: Board is likely whipped. Previous owner was my buddy who got the 990FX, he overclocked this one with AMD software and who knows what the voltages were. I'm talking 2200 hours of L4D2 on this board, and that doesn't count the other games he plays. He couldn't get it to boot at the time he gave it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2: PSU could be suspect.
> 
> 3: Hotrod had 4.2 as X6 and I don't doubt that at all. What voltage was that at BTW?? If it could do 4.2 as X6 it can do at least 4.3-4.4 as X4.
> 
> When I get a chance, I'll throw it on my other rig to see what's cooking. I think on that machine the other 960T did 4.5 as X4 and 4.4 as X6 at 1.5V, so I know the platform is good.
> 
> Anyhow, no excitement tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to work on a stable 4.0 w/ CnQ enabled and decide what to do with this machine


Sorry to hear. Never went over 1.5v. 3.8 was 1.3875v all day. Very stable.

This I believe was the highest I had it, for a bench run.


Some others for reference. All as x6 with XFX pro 550w psu and a decent Asrock 890fx dlx4.


----------



## 2thAche

Yea that's what I figured.

So far can't pass OCCT small fft at 4.0, even at 1.45V. Probably the board.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Yea that's what I figured.
> 
> So far can't pass OCCT small fft at 4.0, even at 1.45V. Probably the board.


I have the Asrock 4sale.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

AMD [Leo] Platform ROG:
AMD Phenom II X6 1605Т @ 4.03Ghz [CPUNB=HT @ 2.86Ghz] 1.397v / 1.260v (TurboCore - Off)
Ice Hammer IH-4500 + 2 x 120mm Titan [~2300rpm]
ASUS HD 7970 DirectCU II 3GB V2 @ 1125/1650 1.132v
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR IV EXTREME rev 1.02G [bios 2002 modded]
CHIEFTEC 850W (80 Plus)
Samsung Original 16GB DDR3 (4х4 DH0-CH9) @ 110ns [2080Mhz] 10-10-10-25-20 (1T) Unganged 1.52v
128GB SSD OCZ Vertex 4 - firmware v1.5
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/01/26/65304cf38e6aa815750e7ee6bbd10d10.png
Dgital Multimeter DT-832 [CPU, CPUNB, DRAM, VGA] ProbeIt/HotWire
Full Stable 24/7.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4555665
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4555672
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/02/01/e460b7859a8cba3913187dc215b66322.jpg
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5766408
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/02/01/0cc37ae0c5c58855546dd5574ef52bd0.png
And Some "for Marks only" OCed:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5658297
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/01/22/e279c508368cd501e148ecb86974ef45.png
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5658406
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/01/22/60e30778ce84d438c9c743583162b1f1.png
Catalyst 13.1 - 13.2(b4)


----------



## Fouquin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Old-Ass HD4870 512MB that I can't seem to get rid of. I felt like it should have an AMD card in it


Ha! The RV700 lives on with somebody else I see. I'm still rocking an XFX HD4890 XT here. People don't give these old GPUs enough credit...


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/01/20/df487709805a55b5841015c80d0a6391.jpg
my old system with RV700 (4870 X2 reference)
GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 1.2 + Phenom II X4 810


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> AMD [Leo] Platform ROG:
> AMD Phenom II X6 1605Т @ 4.03Ghz [CPUNB=HT @ 2.86Ghz] 1.397v / 1.260v (TurboCore - Off)
> Ice Hammer IH-4500 + 2 x 120mm Titan [~2300rpm]
> ASUS HD 7970 DirectCU II 3GB V2 @ 1125/1650 1.132v
> ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR IV EXTREME rev 1.02G [bios 2002 modded]
> CHIEFTEC 850W (80 Plus)
> Samsung Original 16GB DDR3 (4х4 DH0-CH9) @ 110ns [2080Mhz] 10-10-10-25-20 (1T) Unganged 1.52v
> 128GB SSD OCZ Vertex 4 - firmware v1.5
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/01/26/65304cf38e6aa815750e7ee6bbd10d10.png
> Dgital Multimeter DT-832 [CPU, CPUNB, DRAM, VGA] ProbeIt/HotWire
> Full Stable 24/7.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4555665
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4555672
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/02/01/e460b7859a8cba3913187dc215b66322.jpg
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5766408
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/02/01/0cc37ae0c5c58855546dd5574ef52bd0.png
> And Some "for Marks only" OCed:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5658297
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/01/22/e279c508368cd501e148ecb86974ef45.png
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5658406
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/01/22/60e30778ce84d438c9c743583162b1f1.png
> Catalyst 13.1 - 13.2(b4)


you should get about 7500 physics at 4.4GHz. try it.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

I have a trottling ([email protected]) jn 70*C with my bios settings OverHeat Protection 70C, and my air cooler IH-4500 on this Clocks... And very bad score.


----------



## Mika5512

Here is my ring!


----------



## Mika5512

3D Mark Vantage scores


----------



## uproprio

Hi everyone.

I have a 960T on my rig with a crosshair v formula.
I'm having some issues regarding the core unlocker function since when i enable this function, the pc won't post.

I was able to unlock the 2 extra cores once, but now i've been using it as a x4...

Can anyone please help me with this issue?

Thank you.


----------



## Fouquin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/01/20/df487709805a55b5841015c80d0a6391.jpg
> my old system with RV700 (4870 X2 reference)
> GA-990FXA-UD3 rev 1.2 + Phenom II X4 810


Sounds like a solid system. I would still be using my 4870x2 if it weren't for some games still not supporting dual-GPUs. The RV790 (4890) just crushes the power hungry RV770 (4870) in anything that can only handle the single GPU.

I'll stop derailing the thread now.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uproprio*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have a 960T on my rig with a crosshair v formula.
> I'm having some issues regarding the core unlocker function since when i enable this function, the pc won't post.
> 
> I was able to unlock the 2 extra cores once, but now i've been using it as a x4...
> 
> Can anyone please help me with this issue?
> 
> Thank you.


You could try upping the voltage to the cpu in bios a little bit, it worked when unlocking a 960T on an MSI board I have.


----------



## Mathius

Are you unlocking to an x6 from an overclocked x4 ?

Save your current x4 bios settings, and set the clocks of the x4 back to default and try and unlock again.


----------



## uproprio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You could try upping the voltage to the cpu in bios a little bit, it worked when unlocking a 960T on an MSI board I have.


Befor i was able to run it as X6 @ 3.4Ghz @ 1.29v, so power shoul not be a problem since i'm using 1.4v









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Are you unlocking to an x6 from an overclocked x4 ?
> 
> Save your current x4 bios settings, and set the clocks of the x4 back to default and try and unlock again.


Quote:
I'm doing that already...









Thank you both


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uproprio*
> 
> Befor i was able to run it as X6 @ 3.4Ghz @ 1.29v, so power shoul not be a problem since i'm using 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing that already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both


you updated your bios lately?


----------



## uproprio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you updated your bios lately?


yes, but i've been trying to unlock it with all the previous versions i've had with no success...
maybe i forced something too much and now it won't work anymore.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uproprio*
> 
> yes, but i've been trying to unlock it with all the previous versions i've had with no success...
> maybe i forced something too much and now it won't work anymore.


it won't unlock even at stock clocks?


----------



## Serker24

Hi Everyone! Been a bit since I posted.I went out and tried Vishera for a bit.I am sad with it's results and sad about one of the forums I bantered with.Out of my league I suppose.It runs great out of the box, but the one I have is not nearly as rock solid as my 960T.For those that are thinking about the upgrade?You might get lucky and get a great chip...A great chip is what everyone should get though.In my opinion the FX-8350 is not a great chip.AMD. I am disappointed. 960T goes back in this board this week along with a water cooler.


----------



## InsideJob

I plan to order a Gigabyte 990fx ud3 this week in hopes to get my 960t unlocked


----------



## uproprio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it won't unlock even at stock clocks?


I managed to unlock it @ stock...but i had to bump the voltage to 1.48v... (didn't try to lower it after the successfull unlock)...

Anyway...I'll try to forget about the 2 extra cores...for what this chip cost me (about 85€)...i'm pretty happy with its 4.1Ghz (1.44v) performance.


----------



## Robspace1

Hi There,
I am a senior, old school gamer. I just had my pc rebuilt, and added a liquid cpu cooler. Because I'm in my 60s, I'm like most other people my age, as far as being computer challenged. We all tore it up real good in the 60s! But ask me to replace a hard drive and watch my jaw drop! lol
People in my age bracket never got the computer training and I don't feel like going back to school now. I can run then just fine but don't ask me how they work. I can work on a car, but we had no computers when I was in school. Besides, I grew up in San Francisco and I spent way too many hours at the Fillmore watching Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Cream, Doors, etc. It's tough to make it to school when you have that music live every night just up the road. So, any help will be great.
What I did was go to Newegg and find all the hardware, then took it to a small local shop, and for only $60.00, had everything installed. I loaded all the software with a new copy of Windows 7 64 bit. I really love the whole upgrade. Now, I would like to learn to overclock. Here is my new list of hardware:
1. AMD Phenom Black Edition 960T-I was able to unlock the extra 2 cores.
2.Asus M5A88 V EVO mobo
3.Ram-8gb. G.Skill
4.Antec 750 power supply
5.Kuhler 620 liquid cooled cpu
6.Nvidia 560

I do need a new hard drive, soon.
This board has the small switches that turn the extra cores on and off. Should these cores be enabled when overclocking?

If someone can walk me through this process, step by step, I would really appreciate it. Right now, the cpu is running at 3.4 mhz. It can go much higher I think. I do have alot of case fans. I have big push/pull dual fans on the Kuhler radiator, as well as another small exhaust fan on top. I have 3 fans at the front for intake, plus another fan blowing on the hd. I just added a dual fan case under the gpu which blows up onto the gpu fan and out the back.. My idle temp is 30-33c for the cpu, and 30c mobo. Right now the Geforce GTX temp is 37c. It would really be great if you have this board and this same cpu, and have done this. If the explanation is too long, you can email me with the instructions if you want. Thanks for any help you can give.
[email protected]


----------



## Robspace1

Hi There,
I am a senior, old school gamer. I just had my pc rebuilt, and added a liquid cpu cooler. Because I'm in my 60s, I'm like most other people my age, as far as being computer challenged. We all tore it up real good in the 60s! But ask me to replace a hard drive and watch my jaw drop! lol
People in my age bracket never got the computer training and I don't feel like going back to school now. I can run then just fine but don't ask me how they work. I can work on a car, but we had no computers when I was in school. Besides, I grew up in San Francisco and I spent way too many hours at the Fillmore watching Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Cream, Doors, etc. It's tough to make it to school when you have that music live every night just up the road. So, any help will be great.
What I did was go to Newegg and find all the hardware, then took it to a small local shop, and for only $60.00, had everything installed. I loaded all the software with a new copy of Windows 7 64 bit. I really love the whole upgrade. Now, I would like to learn to overclock. Here is my new list of hardware:
1. AMD Phenom Black Edition 960T-I was able to unlock the extra 2 cores.
2.Asus M5A88 V EVO mobo
3.Ram-8gb. G.Skill
4.Antec 750 power supply
5.Kuhler 620 liquid cooled cpu
6.Nvidia 560

I do need a new hard drive, soon.
This board has the small switches that turn the extra cores on and off. Should these cores be enabled when overclocking?

If someone can walk me through this process, step by step, I would really appreciate it. Right now, the cpu is running at 3.4 mhz. It can go much higher I think. I do have alot of case fans. I have big push/pull dual fans on the Kuhler radiator, as well as another small exhaust fan on top. I have 3 fans at the front for intake, plus another fan blowing on the hd. I just added a dual fan case under the gpu which blows up onto the gpu fan and out the back.. My idle temp is 30-33c for the cpu, and 30c mobo. Right now the Geforce GTX temp is 37c. It would really be great if you have this board and this same cpu, and have done this. If the explanation is too long, you can email me with the instructions if you want. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robspace1*
> 
> Hi There,
> I am a senior, old school gamer. I just had my pc rebuilt, and added a liquid cpu cooler. Because I'm in my 60s, I'm like most other people my age, as far as being computer challenged. We all tore it up real good in the 60s! But ask me to replace a hard drive and watch my jaw drop! lol
> People in my age bracket never got the computer training and I don't feel like going back to school now. I can run then just fine but don't ask me how they work. I can work on a car, but we had no computers when I was in school. Besides, I grew up in San Francisco and I spent way too many hours at the Fillmore watching Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Cream, Doors, etc. It's tough to make it to school when you have that music live every night just up the road. So, any help will be great.
> What I did was go to Newegg and find all the hardware, then took it to a small local shop, and for only $60.00, had everything installed. I loaded all the software with a new copy of Windows 7 64 bit. I really love the whole upgrade. Now, I would like to learn to overclock. Here is my new list of hardware:
> 1. AMD Phenom Black Edition 960T-I was able to unlock the extra 2 cores.
> 2.Asus M5A88 V EVO mobo
> 3.Ram-8gb. G.Skill
> 4.Antec 750 power supply
> 5.Kuhler 620 liquid cooled cpu
> 6.Nvidia 560
> 
> I do need a new hard drive, soon.
> This board has the small switches that turn the extra cores on and off. Should these cores be enabled when overclocking?
> 
> If someone can walk me through this process, step by step, I would really appreciate it. Right now, the cpu is running at 3.4 mhz. It can go much higher I think. I do have alot of case fans. I have big push/pull dual fans on the Kuhler radiator, as well as another small exhaust fan on top. I have 3 fans at the front for intake, plus another fan blowing on the hd. I just added a dual fan case under the gpu which blows up onto the gpu fan and out the back.. My idle temp is 30-33c for the cpu, and 30c mobo. Right now the Geforce GTX temp is 37c. It would really be great if you have this board and this same cpu, and have done this. If the explanation is too long, you can email me with the instructions if you want. Thanks for any help you can give.


Rob,

Start with QUAD first.

1. For a quick 4GHz

NOTE: Be careful changing values

- go to bios (Reboot and hit Delete just before Windows starts) and set everything to default
- disable the following - C1E, Turbo, Cool & Quiet, and Speed spectrum (if present)
- set your vcore to 1.38v or 1.40v (try 1.38 first)
- raise your Multiplier to 20
- the fsb should be at 200
- save and exit.

hope it boots. monitor your temp using programs like hw monitor. WATCH the TEMPS.

here is a guide to fine tune your oc . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

2. Try unlocking using the same vcore. if it does not boot - just raise it to 0.02v at a time until it boots.
Save your oc setting (the one that works) in BIOS. I have one for 4, 4.3, 4.4, 4.5 lock and unlocked.


----------



## Robspace1

rdr09,
thanks for the quick reply. Wow-alot of steps there. I looked for the multiplier and couldn't find it. Are you describing the same mobo as mine? This could take a while to do, and not blow something up. For the temps I have been using the Asus software that came with the board. AI SUITE gives me the cpu and mb temps. 33c cpu and 30 mb. right now. I'll need to go to the board to flip the core switch. It's a little red led. I'll try this in the morn when I'm awake. Hopefully I can kick it up with no meltdown. I'll let ya know how it goes-thanks


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robspace1*
> 
> rdr09,
> thanks for the quick reply. Wow-alot of steps there. I looked for the multiplier and couldn't find it. Are you describing the same mobo as mine? This could take a while to do, and not blow something up. For the temps I have been using the Asus software that came with the board. AI SUITE gives me the cpu and mb temps. 33c cpu and 30 mb. right now. I'll need to go to the board to flip the core switch. It's a little red led. I'll try this in the morn when I'm awake. Hopefully I can kick it up with no meltdown. I'll let ya know how it goes-thanks


The multiplier is also known as the CPU Ratio.


----------



## rdr09




----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*


1.65v







You must have quite the cooling setup
I'm very excited, my Gigabyte 990fx-ud3 arrives today







Unlocked 960t here I come


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> 1.65v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have quite the cooling setup
> I'm very excited, my Gigabyte 990fx-ud3 arrives today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked 960t here I come


it's water and got the window cracked open. it idled at 24C.


----------



## punisher1

hellow to all ,

i have problem with my 960t .

a week ago i`ve unlocked my 960t to 6 cores and tested in prime 95 for ~2 hours ---- stable .
i`ve decided to return to 4 cores untill last night when i`ve tried to unlock again , but the cpu won`t unlock to 6 cores .
i`ve tried with cool and quiest - off, c state - off, nvidia core control ( the option for unlocking) - auto/manual, manual voltage, but no luck .
what is wrong ? why i cannot unlock the cpu again ?

configuration :
cpu : amd phenom x4 960 t
mainboard : asrock k10n78d with latest bios
memory : 4gb dual ddr2 800mhz Kingmax
video : msi gtx 650 ti
hdd : kingston v+ 200 120gb
psu : Segotep Raynor 550w
os : win 7 x64 sp 1


----------



## ManofGod1000

Reset your bios and try again?


----------



## punisher1

thanx, it solved the problem.
but why happend this ?


----------



## Robspace1

RDR09,
Thanks again for the help, but after going to the bios and checking out all the options on this board, I gave up. Way too much to figure out here. This board has the auto overclocker, and alot of other stuff that I have no idea where to set. When I set the overclock tuner to manual, I have alot of different changes to make, and I have no idea what's what. I tried the auto overclock tool and it set itself to a mere 3.4 mghz. I already had that rate using the tuner software. But then when I tried to turn the unlocker tool back on, it gives a message saying it will cause unstability in the system to unlock cores. So, can you run 6 cores overclocked or do you need to stay with 4? Maybe this is the reason they locked down those extra two cores at the factory. They knew people would overclock and it wasn't stable with 6 cores. Anyway, I simply don't have enough know-how to fight this. If you get a chance, check out the bios on this board of mine-the Asus m5a88v-evo You'll see what I mean about all the different options in bios. I may just save up and get the 8 core FX 8350-that beast needs no overclocking. From what I read, it needs a leash! hey,I do appreciate the instructions.


----------



## Robspace1

RDR09,
Thanks again for the help, but after going to the bios and checking out all the options on this board, I gave up. Way too much to figure out here. This board has the auto overclocker, and alot of other stuff that I have no idea where to set. When I set the overclock tuner to manual, I have alot of different changes to make, and I have no idea what's what. I tried the auto overclock tool and it set itself to a mere 3.4 mghz. I already had that rate using the tuner software. But then when I tried to turn the unlocker tool back on, it gives a message saying it will cause unstability in the system to unlock cores. So, can you run 6 cores overclocked or do you need to stay with 4? Maybe this is the reason they locked down those extra two cores at the factory. They knew people would overclock and it wasn't stable with 6 cores. Anyway, I simply don't have enough know-how to fight this. If you get a chance, check out the bios on this board of mine-the Asus m5a88v-evo You'll see what I mean about all the different options in bios. I may just save up and get the 8 core FX 8350-that beast needs no overclocking. From what I read, it needs a leash! hey,I do appreciate the instructions.


----------



## InsideJob

If anyone's got experience with the 960t on a Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 and unlocking I could use some help. I haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robspace1*
> 
> RDR09,
> Thanks again for the help, but after going to the bios and checking out all the options on this board, I gave up. Way too much to figure out here. This board has the auto overclocker, and alot of other stuff that I have no idea where to set. When I set the overclock tuner to manual, I have alot of different changes to make, and I have no idea what's what. I tried the auto overclock tool and it set itself to a mere 3.4 mghz. I already had that rate using the tuner software. But then when I tried to turn the unlocker tool back on, it gives a message saying it will cause unstability in the system to unlock cores. So, can you run 6 cores overclocked or do you need to stay with 4? Maybe this is the reason they locked down those extra two cores at the factory. They knew people would overclock and it wasn't stable with 6 cores. Anyway, I simply don't have enough know-how to fight this. If you get a chance, check out the bios on this board of mine-the Asus m5a88v-evo You'll see what I mean about all the different options in bios. I may just save up and get the 8 core FX 8350-that beast needs no overclocking. From what I read, it needs a leash! hey,I do appreciate the instructions.


no, problem. it can be daunting at first. familiarize yourself with the bios without touching any. our chips turbo boost to 3.4 GHz anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> If anyone's got experience with the 960t on a Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 and unlocking I could use some help. I haven't had any luck yet.


sorry, Inside, Giga uses a whole different lingo somewhat than other boards. but they are good overclockers.


----------



## cssorkinman

I'm pretty happy right now, just unlocked a 960T that previously wouldn't on a different board.
Why am I happy? Looky here http://valid.canardpc.com/2684465


----------



## InsideJob

Did you just enable core unlock and reboot to success? I've tried that with no success on this Gigabyte board sadly. I figure I may have to try bumping voltage however I still have yet to figure out exactly how this bios works...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm pretty happy right now, just unlocked a 960T that previously wouldn't on a different board.
> Why am I happy? Looky here http://valid.canardpc.com/2684465


1.44v? that ain't fair.


----------



## Fouquin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Did you just enable core unlock and reboot to success? I've tried that with no success on this Gigabyte board sadly. I figure I may have to try bumping voltage however I still have yet to figure out exactly how this bios works...


I set Core Unlock, saved, shut down completely then started it up again. This motherboard doesn't seem to like it when you do quick reboots, it often gives no display unless you shut down completely after changing anything in the BIOS. However, 3606Mhz X4 without any voltage adjustments is testament to the OC potential. The Biostar got to 3.4 before it ran into the wall.


----------



## cssorkinman

Just starting to play with this chip


----------



## InsideJob

Okay I've tried everything to unlock those cores on this board with no luck. Am I missing something?
I know the cores are there as I've successfully unlocked each core individually on my old roommates Asus M4a88m.
I'm hoping I didn't buy this board for no reason (besides great looks)


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fouquin*
> 
> I set Core Unlock, saved, shut down completely then started it up again. This motherboard doesn't seem to like it when you do quick reboots, it often gives no display unless you shut down completely after changing anything in the BIOS. However, 3606Mhz X4 without any voltage adjustments is testament to the OC potential. The Biostar got to 3.4 before it ran into the wall.


Which bios are you running? Also which rev of the board do you have? I'm on the FA bios with the rev 3 board.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm pretty happy right now, just unlocked a 960T that previously wouldn't on a different board.
> Why am I happy? Looky here http://valid.canardpc.com/2684465


Simply beautiful, I envy you.


----------



## Redwoodz

24/7 settings,man I love this chip.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 settings,man I love this chip.


Poppin dandies aren't they?
What is your best cinebench with that rig?


----------



## Amhro

what is the best gpu i can use with this chip not to have a bottleneck?
x6 @ 3,7GHz atm, in BF3 cpu load is averaging at around 60%, while gpu (6870) is at 99% nonstop


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> what is the best gpu i can use with this chip not to have a bottleneck?
> x6 @ 3,7GHz atm, in BF3 cpu load is averaging at around 60%, while gpu (6870) is at 99% nonstop


I had a single sapphire 7950 with my 960t as an X6 @4.0ghz and it was a match made in heaven







that setup blazed through BF3 like butter.


----------



## sage101

Hey guys, I'm at a dilemma here. I need opinions on what you think would work out best for me (X4 @ 4.0 1.32v or X6 3.8 1.32v). I game most of the time however I also do a little encoding and rendering. I could get the X6 to 4.0 but it requires 1.4v to be stable and my hyper TX-3 can't handle the heat. So there you have it, now what's the verdict?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm at a dilemma here. I need opinions on what you think would work out best for me (X4 @ 4.0 1.32v or X6 3.8 1.32v). I game most of the time however I also do a little encoding and rendering. I could get the X6 to 4.0 but it requires 1.4v to be stable and my hyper TX-3 can't handle the heat. So there you have it, now what's the verdict?


Gaming would benefit more with the extra 200mhz other than maybe BF3. But on the flip side encoding and rendering would benefit more with the extra cores. I guess it would come down to which you do more. If it were me and the system will stay cool enough with the X6 I would just leave it as the X6.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm at a dilemma here. I need opinions on what you think would work out best for me (X4 @ 4.0 1.32v or X6 3.8 1.32v). I game most of the time however I also do a little encoding and rendering. I could get the X6 to 4.0 but it requires 1.4v to be stable and my hyper TX-3 can't handle the heat. So there you have it, now what's the verdict?


Get better cooling.Running an X6 at 4.0GHz+ is very satifying,and you won't feel the need for a better CPU for years to come,unless you want some multi-gpu monster.


----------



## cix92

Hi guys.Can somebody help me overclock this cpu? My MOBO is Asus M5A97 and i got Hyper 212 EVO cooler..
I tried few times myself to get to 4.0ghz but always i get BSOD. Biggest stable clock i got is 3.6ghz with 1.35 vcore NB 2200 only using multiplier , i set ram to 1333
turbo is off..other power saving stuff off as well..I wonder if i can get it any higher ? Maybe 3.8ghz , i see lot of people running over 4Ghz very easy...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cix92*
> 
> Hi guys.Can somebody help me overclock this cpu? My MOBO is Asus M5A97 and i got Hyper 212 EVO cooler..
> I tried few times myself to get to 4.0ghz but always i get BSOD. Biggest stable clock i got is 3.6ghz with 1.35 vcore NB 2200 only using multiplier , i set ram to 1333
> turbo is off..other power saving stuff off as well..I wonder if i can get it any higher ? Maybe 3.8ghz , i see lot of people running over 4Ghz very easy...


go to page 232 and try the steps in post # 2319.


----------



## cix92

Hey thanks buddy.. I did try those exact settings in bios but it would not boot, so i raised VCORE bit by bit till i got to 1.475 and still it would not boot.. BSOD at startup.
I started to think maybe there is some other setting thats wrong and found it.. It was CPU Load line calibration .. it was on Auto so i set to Enabled and the PC finally boots..
I did not really fully test it yet .. only played Skyrim for about half an hour and everything worked fine.. Temps in-game were around 40-45c and the performance was really amazing comparing to stock speed.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2689474


----------



## Mathius

Next time you going into Bios, look for a Save to CMOS button.... its good to save settings....

Go into your BIOS and reduce the VCore back down to 1.35 and try and boot, see what happens...

if it fails, bump it up a little.... 1.47 vcore should be the max on Air Cooler!

CPU Load line calibration could have been what was making it fail.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cix92*
> 
> Hey thanks buddy.. I did try those exact settings in bios but it would not boot, so i raised VCORE bit by bit till i got to 1.475 and still it would not boot.. BSOD at startup.
> I started to think maybe there is some other setting thats wrong and found it.. It was CPU Load line calibration .. it was on Auto so i set to Enabled and the PC finally boots..
> I did not really fully test it yet .. only played Skyrim for about half an hour and everything worked fine.. Temps in-game were around 40-45c and the performance was really amazing comparing to stock speed.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2689474


forgot llc. mine is enabled, too. you're using 3 sticks of ram? if you are, then you are running in single channel. give up one stick or get another to fill all slots. if you give up one - install the sticks using same color slots. read the manual see which one they recommend for better oc'ing.

1.5v is for 4.4GHz or something. depends on the chip but here other reasons may be causing your rig to not boot. RAM is one. Also make sure you've got good airflow in your case. those heatsinks need to be properly cooled.

i recommend going down to 4GB of ram, while waiting for another stick and set it to its manufacturer's spec (1600 or 1333). make sure you set the right voltage as well. mine are 1600/1.65v but i set it at 1.6v.


----------



## cix92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Next time you going into Bios, look for a Save to CMOS button.... its good to save settings....
> 
> Go into your BIOS and reduce the VCore back down to 1.35 and try and boot, see what happens...
> 
> if it fails, bump it up a little.... 1.47 vcore should be the max on Air Cooler!
> 
> CPU Load line calibration could have been what was making it fail.


Yeah i saved it.I also think its a bit too high voltage.. I will try lower the Vcore and see how it goes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> forgot llc. mine is enabled, too. you're using 3 sticks of ram? if you are, then you are running in single channel. give up one stick or get another to fill all slots. if you give up one - install the sticks using same color slots. read the manual see which one they recommend for better oc'ing.
> 
> 1.5v is for 4.4GHz or something. depends on the chip but here other reasons may be causing your rig to not boot. RAM is one. Also make sure you've got good airflow in your case. those heatsinks need to be properly cooled.
> 
> i recommend going down to 4GB of ram, while waiting for another stick and set it to its manufacturer's spec (1600 or 1333). make sure you set the right voltage as well. mine are 1600/1.65v but i set it at 1.6v.


Yes i got 3 sticks of ram and im getting one more soon..My ram speed is set to 1333 , voltage is currently set to auto and its also 1600/1.65v model.
Think im gonna just wait 2 more days for extra ram to come.. then will try lowering the vcore and see what happens.Im back on stock for now.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm at a dilemma here. I need opinions on what you think would work out best for me (X4 @ 4.0 1.32v or X6 3.8 1.32v). I game most of the time however I also do a little encoding and rendering. I could get the X6 to 4.0 but it requires 1.4v to be stable and my hyper TX-3 can't handle the heat. So there you have it, now what's the verdict?


Get better cooling and run as X6. 4.0GHz as X6 realistically you need H100 level cooling. You should feel the heat coming off mine.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm at a dilemma here. I need opinions on what you think would work out best for me (X4 @ 4.0 1.32v or X6 3.8 1.32v). I game most of the time however I also do a little encoding and rendering. I could get the X6 to 4.0 but it requires 1.4v to be stable and my hyper TX-3 can't handle the heat. So there you have it, now what's the verdict?
> 
> 
> 
> Get better cooling and run as X6. 4.0GHz as X6 realistically you need H100 level cooling. You should feel the heat coming off mine.
Click to expand...

Go for the 4.0GHz x4 and then enable the turbo to 4.2GHz and test the turbo for stability by running 2 threads going into task manager and setting the afinity for only 2 of the cores. Then verify they are hitting turbo with tmonitor

Or heck you could just do the x6 with the turbo set to 4.2GHz.

I believe if you install the AMD overclocking software you can increase the turbo to 4 cores and maybe even select the specific cores. It has been a long time. You can also increase the voltage if you need to in the event that the turbo causes bsods. I think you need to be using offset mode to change your vcore and not manual mode.

That would give you the 6 cores for encoding and the higher clocks for gaming. The extra 2 cores won't do anything for games.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://valid.canardpc.com/2691111
full stable 24/7 uptime = one week + gaming + LinX + OCCT


http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/02/12/3ded1c18c260ef8c368229177956e98f.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/02/12/6f41227f64509e3268e229e7d96a0237.png


----------



## sage101

Thanks storm,redwoodz,2thAche and givmedew for the response. I think I'll invest in a better cooler (hyper 212 evo) and run my cpu as an X6 4.0ghz but I'll require a case to fit this massive heat sink so any recommendations on the case?


----------



## Mathius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Thanks storm,redwoodz,2thAche and givmedew for the response. I think I'll invest in a better cooler (hyper 212 evo) and run my cpu as an X6 4.0ghz but I'll require a case to fit this massive heat sink so any recommendations on the case?


To be honest any case you like the look of that has adequate fan space (Top space is a bonus, and 2 side space is good,) Just make sure it is 8 inches + in width......

I'm not clued up on US Cases but I have a few in the UK


----------



## Fouquin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Which bios are you running? Also which rev of the board do you have? I'm on the FA bios with the rev 3 board.


I got this during the Christmas sales, so it's the revision 3. As far as the BIOS version, I have no clue. I assume it's the latest, since it says on the box that it has Vishera support. However, they may have released a new BIOS that's causing you issues.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Go for the 4.0GHz x4 and then enable the turbo to 4.2GHz and test the turbo for stability by running 2 threads going into task manager and setting the afinity for only 2 of the cores. Then verify they are hitting turbo with tmonitor
> 
> Or heck you could just do the x6 with the turbo set to 4.2GHz.
> 
> I believe if you install the AMD overclocking software you can increase the turbo to 4 cores and maybe even select the specific cores. It has been a long time. You can also increase the voltage if you need to in the event that the turbo causes bsods. I think you need to be using offset mode to change your vcore and not manual mode.
> 
> That would give you the 6 cores for encoding and the higher clocks for gaming. The extra 2 cores won't do anything for games.


I tried doing 4.0 as X6 with 4.2 turbo, since as X4 I'm perfectly stable at the same volts and that would be ideal. It wouldn't fly, lockups when in turbo mode. It takes extra VCore which defeats the purpose of using that mode for 2-3 cores, so you may as well do a straight 4.2GHz with the extra voltage applied.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Thanks storm,redwoodz,2thAche and givmedew for the response. I think I'll invest in a better cooler (hyper 212 evo) and run my cpu as an X6 4.0ghz but I'll require a case to fit this massive heat sink so any recommendations on the case?


I dunno if an H212 will be enough. Also watch for throttling under load as X6. If the VRMs get hot enough, the board will throttle the CPU (lower the multiplier) but the test will go on as if it's normal. I had to put a fan on my VRM heatsink to avoid throttling under sustained full load as X6.


----------



## chelnov600

Hi guys, I am the owner of 960T and I managed to unlock the two extra cores using the Asus Crosshair 3 Formula a few months ago and now using the Gigabyte970A-D3 http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4306#ov
I haven't had any stability problems and I want to overclock the CPU changing the multiplier. My CPU fan is the Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX http://www.legitreviews.com/article/409/1/ and the idle temp of the CPU cores is 32 Celsius.
Is it safe to overclock using the six-cores or should I go back to 4 cores and do the unlocking afterwards?


----------



## Amhro

first unlock the cores, then overclock
unlocking cores after overclocking would reset overclock i think


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chelnov600*
> 
> Hi guys, I am the owner of 960T and I managed to unlock the two extra cores using the Asus Crosshair 3 Formula a few months ago and now using the Gigabyte970A-D3 http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4306#ov
> I haven't had any stability problems and I want to overclock the CPU changing the multiplier. My CPU fan is the Thermaltake Big Typhoon VX http://www.legitreviews.com/article/409/1/ and the idle temp of the CPU cores is 32 Celsius.
> Is it safe to overclock using the six-cores or should I go back to 4 cores and do the unlocking afterwards?


i was only able to run Prime with the extra cores unlocked when the cpu temp idled at 30C or below. this was at 4GHz. so, for anything higher than 30C or 4GHz unlocked , my chip will surely hit 55C at load and that's when instability happens. if your cpu cooler can maintain 55C or lower at load, then go ahead oc. as it stands now, you are already sitting at 32. you may have to change your thermal paste, reseat the cpu, check case airflow, and lower your ambient temp. i use mx-2.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

lol mine idles at about 40-45c depending on ambient temps, (20-25c) I believe its because i did a useless job of applying thermal paste, also the clip holding the cooler in place is ever so slightly loose. Are these temps a problem? even under load as a x6 3.8ghz it never goes above 55c so i always assumed that high idle temp must be alright?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> lol mine idles at about 40-45c depending on ambient temps, (20-25c) I believe its because i did a useless job of applying thermal paste, also the clip holding the cooler in place is ever so slightly loose. Are these temps a problem? even under load as a x6 3.8ghz it never goes above 55c so i always assumed that high idle temp must be alright?


Sounds like you have smart fan enabled in bios or whatever ASUS's equivalent is. Fans won't spin up till it gets to a certain temp.
I have an asrock board that the lowest smart fan target is 40 C which annoys me


----------



## chelnov600

Quote:


> you may have to change your thermal paste, reseat the cpu, check case airflow, and lower your ambient temp. i use mx-2.


It's been a week since I've built my new rig. My case is a Coolermaster HAF 922 so I guess the airflow is pretty good.
The thermal grease I've used is the Zalman ST-G1. I have applied it to the CPU only (their website suggests that we apply the thermal paste to the heatsink as well but I haven't done so).
Anyway, I'll run Prime95 to check load temps. Just one question: In the "Run a Torture Test" window, which option should I go for? The Small FFTs, the In-place large FFTs, Blend, or custom?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chelnov600*
> 
> It's been a week since I've built my new rig. My case is a Coolermaster HAF 922 so I guess the airflow is pretty good.
> The thermal grease I've used is the Zalman ST-G1. I have applied it to the CPU only (their website suggests that we apply the thermal paste to the heatsink as well but I haven't done so).
> Anyway, I'll run Prime95 to check load temps. Just one question: In the "Run a Torture Test" window, which option should I go for? The Small FFTs, the In-place large FFTs, Blend, or custom?


use Blend *AND* keep an eye on your cpu temp (socket). Observed it closely the first 15 - 20 minutes. i use HW Monitor. if and when that temp reaches 60C - stop the test. the other temp you should keep an eye on is the mainboard temp (it could be labeled temp 0, 1, or 2 not sure).


----------



## chelnov600

I use HW Monitor as well.
Thanks for the tips rdr09


----------



## chelnov600

I got the test running for 20mins and TMPIN1 reached 50C.
The 6 CPU Cores temp didn't go beyond 32F


----------



## Mathius

If you are getting good temps with HWMonitor and Prime Blend.....
Try using IBT (IntelBurnTest) and set it to Maximum stress, at least 2mb ram, and 7-10 cycles.
As always watch your temps.....
Successful test means your golden.

I use IBT more so than Prime, a) its quicker and b) it test's a little harder (well IMO)


----------



## chelnov600

The strange thing is that when it comes to CPU Core temperatures, HWMonitor shows 0 degrees C (32 F).
Why does it show 0 degrees Celsius?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chelnov600*
> 
> The strange thing is that when it comes to CPU Core temperatures, HWMonitor shows 0 degrees C (32 F).
> Why does it show 0 degrees Celsius?


that's normal. all amd chips that unlock will not register core temps. core temps are always lower than cpu temp. when cpu temp is in the safe zone, then the cores are safe as well.


----------



## chelnov600

So during the stress test I didn't know the exact CPU temp except for the TMPIN1.
I restarted to enter the BIOS and check from there and I saw CPU temperature 32C.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chelnov600*
> 
> So during the stress test I didn't know the exact CPU temp except for the TMPIN1.
> I restarted to enter the BIOS and check from there and I saw CPU temperature 32C.


could you post a pic like this . . .


----------



## chelnov600

Quote:


> could you post a pic like this . . .


This is what I got


----------



## Amhro

so, what is TMPIN0 and TMPIN1? which one is closer to cpu?


----------



## chelnov600

Quote:


> so, what is TMPIN0 and TMPIN1?


I wish I knew. There are so many different guesses and opinions, that the more I search the more confused I get.

rdr09 doesn't have these indications in his screenshot.

Here's another one with HWinfo


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> so, what is TMPIN0 and TMPIN1? which one is closer to cpu?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chelnov600*
> 
> I wish I knew. There are so many different guesses and opinions, that the more I search the more confused I get.
> 
> rdr09 doesn't have these indications in his screenshot.
> 
> Here's another one with HWinfo


to be on the safe side, go with hwinfo32 or 64, which labels the cpu clearly. another way is to compare these two apps with another like Speedfan. anyway, i would guess using hwmonitor that your cpu temp maxes out at 45 at stock. so, you have room to oc. try 3.4, 3.6, 3.8 or even 4GHz. see if your cooler can handle it. for vcore, do not exceed 1.475V. i benched mine all the way to 1.6v.

start by raising just the multiplier and see how far stock volts will take you. BTW, at stock unlocked you can undervolt your chip to 1.16v and see your load temp go down to 38 - 40 C at load.











and chel, not sure what gpu you have but my 6870 and my zosma as a quad at 4.0GHz played c3 at medium settings.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sounds like you have smart fan enabled in bios or whatever ASUS's equivalent is. Fans won't spin up till it gets to a certain temp.
> I have an asrock board that the lowest smart fan target is 40 C which annoys me


That is an issue with mine but isnt affecting idle temps as i usually override them with speedfan to 100%. The problem is with that automatic fan control even when my cpus at like 57c its only at 440rpm(max is 13000rpm) sucks when you forget about it and looks at the temps and they 60c + lol . But even now fans overrided to 100% with ambient temp of only 8c and its idling at 32c, id more expect low 20's. Will be rebuilding this pc soon so ill reapply thermal paste, see if that was the issue.


----------



## InsideJob

It'll almost always be tmpin1 that is the CPU socket and the temperature you want to be most concerned with. It's also rather easy to see by turning on a stress test and see which temperature begins to climb.


----------



## Amhro

yeah i have noticed... currently i am at 3,7GHz @ 1.39V, full load temp seems to be around 46°C (CM Hyper 212+)
wanted to get 4.0GHz, but even at 1.45V it BSODs


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Your lucky getting it stable at 1.39v im at 1.45v i believe, i can get 4ghz stable at 1.52v but cooler cant handle the temps so 3.8ghz is the max for me. strange that it bsod's at only 1.45v do you have load line calibration and such set to max?


----------



## dimwit13

Hey guys, I have a 960t (that unlocked on my sabertooth) 8 gigs ddr3 1600, gtx 460 twin frozr II (well I have 2, but will only use 1) a PSU.
Just need a HDD, cooler and a Motherboard-this is why I am here.
Can you recommend a deceit MB that will give me a chance of unlocking the 960?
Under $100? ish
M-atx?
Open Box OK.
If it will run SLI, OK-but would rather have a better M-atx MB.
Good VRM cooling?
Good overclocker, OK-But would rather have the extra cores, than a high OC.
I plan on using this at work, out in a cabinet shop, using cad/true view, so it will get dusty.

-dimwit-


----------



## JoinTheRealms

My board is great for the price, 6+2 vrm with heatsink sli capable at x8 x8. pushes my 960t as far as it will go but for what you need you could get something a bit cheaper, as long as its minimum of 6+2 vrm it will work check here: http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


----------



## cssorkinman

Successful unlocks on MSI 790fx gd-70s (2 of them) also on a 990fx extreme 3 Asrock board. MSI NF 980 g 65 failed to unlock the same chips.
I believe the extreme 3 is about $100 at the egg now. Good luck


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Successful unlocks on MSI 790fx gd-70s (2 of them) also on a 990fx extreme 3 Asrock board. MSI NF 980 g 65 failed to unlock the same chips.
> I believe the extreme 3 is about $100 at the egg now. Good luck


Thanks.

Do you have any info on the ASRock 970 EXTREME3?
Looks like the 990fx little brother?
I used it for a friends build, but went with the 965-he is a gamer, and I couldn't find a 960 at the time, so I don't know if it will unlock the cores..

Seems some people are having luck with it.

-dimwit-


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Can anyone tell me a safe offset range for overvolting? trying to sort out my high temps and i think cpu voltage set to manual isnt helping, did manage to get idle temps to 38-40c by lowering llc and cpu current settings. so far stable 5 minutes in prime 95 3.8ghz x6 @ 1.39 but temps are uncontrollable on prime and continue to rise even at 100% fan speed.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 960t (that unlocked on my sabertooth) 8 gigs ddr3 1600, gtx 460 twin frozr II (well I have 2, but will only use 1) a PSU.
> Just need a HDD, cooler and a Motherboard-this is why I am here.
> Can you recommend a deceit MB that will give me a chance of unlocking the 960?
> Under $100? ish
> M-atx?
> Open Box OK.
> If it will run SLI, OK-but would rather have a better M-atx MB.
> Good VRM cooling?
> Good overclocker, OK-But would rather have the extra cores, than a high OC.
> I plan on using this at work, out in a cabinet shop, using cad/true view, so it will get dusty.
> 
> -dimwit-


i'll gamble with the biostar 990fxe in this site if i am in need . . .

http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?cat=1220

there are newer boards that have revisions to accept visheras and did away with core unlocker. so check carefully. asus R 2.0, for example, does not unlock cores.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Do you have any info on the ASRock 970 EXTREME3?
> Looks like the 990fx little brother?
> I used it for a friends build, but went with the 965-he is a gamer, and I couldn't find a 960 at the time, so I don't know if it will unlock the cores..
> 
> Seems some people are having luck with it.
> 
> -dimwit-


I have no experience with the 970 extreme 3 , sorry. I am typing on my 960T , Asrock 990fx extreme 3 rig now, it works very well.
EDIT :









http://valid.canardpc.com/2698071


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Your lucky getting it stable at 1.39v im at 1.45v i believe, i can get 4ghz stable at 1.52v but cooler cant handle the temps so 3.8ghz is the max for me. strange that it bsod's at only 1.45v do you have load line calibration and such set to max?


what is load line calibration?
btw it BSODed at 1.425, then I tried 1.45V and when i tried to run prime, one core failed right away, so i guess there is no chance for me to get 4GHz


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> what is load line calibration?
> btw it BSODed at 1.425, then I tried 1.45V and when i tried to run prime, one core failed right away, so i guess there is no chance for me to get 4GHz


Load line calibration is best explained in this thread (second post): http://www.overclock.net/t/1313466/cpu-load-line-calibration-what-is-it . My understanding is it up's the vcore voltage dynamically to compinsate for vdrop (drop in vcore voltage when underload) if you are getting bsod on prime95 this could be due to vdrop llc could possibly make the clock speed stable. Does increase heat so id recommend medium-high settings rather than max.

With llc set to extreme on my machine i got 3.8ghz stable @ 1.32v if i set llc down one setting to high it will bsod 5 minutes in prime95.

Also if your mobo give you the option, try unlocking the cores manually and disable the defective core.


----------



## Amhro

well i think i will rather stay @ 3,7GHz with all cores unlocked








or well i might try llc


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 960t (that unlocked on my sabertooth) 8 gigs ddr3 1600, gtx 460 twin frozr II (well I have 2, but will only use 1) a PSU.
> Just need a HDD, cooler and a Motherboard-this is why I am here.
> Can you recommend a deceit MB that will give me a chance of unlocking the 960?
> Under $100? ish
> M-atx?
> Open Box OK.
> If it will run SLI, OK-but would rather have a better M-atx MB.
> Good VRM cooling?
> Good overclocker, OK-But would rather have the extra cores, than a high OC.
> I plan on using this at work, out in a cabinet shop, using cad/true view, so it will get dusty.
> 
> -dimwit-


Have ASrock 890FX DLX 4 that's very decent. PM me.


----------



## hotrod717

D.P


----------



## 2thAche

Rebuild of my better 960T! Moved to home as third gamer in HAF XB case and added HD6870 making it an all-AMD machine! Still at 4.0GHz as X6. It throws ALOT of heat out the front, which is fine in the winter, but in the summer I'll likely run it as 4.2-4.3 X4 'cause it's like a big black space heater right now. Pics, and more in my sig link:


----------



## cssorkinman

Very nice build there toothache!


----------



## Kdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> what driver are you using? nice.
> what motherboard? if your board has those big heatsinks near the cpu check the air flow of your case. make sure those heatsinks are being cooled properly. you can also put a dedicated fan over them (80mm maybe). if your board does not have these heatsinks - i suggest locking your chip or lower your oc.


Sorry for literally taking forever.. But my mobo is an ASUS M4A87td Evo, it has no MOSFET heatsink or anything but I just got a better cooler but I am still having the problem..


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> I am having a problem where my 960t x6 downclocks from 4.125ghz to 1 ghz at 50c.. any help?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> Sorry for literally taking forever.. But my mobo is an ASUS M4A87td Evo, it has no MOSFET heatsink or anything but I just got a better cooler but I am still having the problem..


Your board has 8+2 vrm, so it shouldn't die on you but as rdr09 said the vrm's are getting too hot, id down clock/ under volt to atleast 4ghz @ a max of 1.47v


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Your board has 8+2 vrm, so it shouldn't die on you but as rdr09 said the vrm's are getting too hot, id down clock/ under volt to atleast 4ghz @ a max of 1.47v


^this and you can add these things to the vrm.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enmofocomu10.html

highlighted areas


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Rebuild of my beter 960T! Moved to home as third gamer in HAF XB case and added HD6870 making it an all-AMD machine! Still at 4.0GHz as X6. It throws ALOT of heat out the front, which is fine in the winter, but in the summer I'll likely run it as 4.2-4.3 X4 'cause it's like a big black space heater right now. Pics, and more in my sig link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


really nice, 2.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Your board has 8+2 vrm, so it shouldn't die on you but as rdr09 said the vrm's are getting too hot, id down clock/ under volt to atleast 4ghz @ a max of 1.47v


I'd say definitely the VRMs. Put a fan on them, and I mean a small fan, directly on the heatsink, not a 120 blowing on it from another part of the case (not effective). If there is no heatsink, you better do that right away before one smokes.


----------



## 2thAche

Does anyone know how well the Gigabyte 990FX UD3 or UD5 boards unlock? I was really impressed by the one I used to build out my buddy's rig with a 965BE, thinking about grabbing one open box.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Rebuild of my better 960T! Moved to home as third gamer in HAF XB case and added HD6870 making it an all-AMD machine! Still at 4.0GHz as X6. It throws ALOT of heat out the front, which is fine in the winter, but in the summer I'll likely run it as 4.2-4.3 X4 'cause it's like a big black space heater right now. Pics, and more in my sig link:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


To solve the space heater issue and possibly improve the temps outta your h100 you should swap it to intake a throw a 120 mm exhaust fan in the back. Or does that make GPU temps go up too much?

You take nice photos by the way


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Rebuild of my better 960T! Moved to home as third gamer in HAF XB case and added HD6870 making it an all-AMD machine! Still at 4.0GHz as X6. It throws ALOT of heat out the front, which is fine in the winter, but in the summer I'll likely run it as 4.2-4.3 X4 'cause it's like a big black space heater right now. Pics, and more in my sig link:


Glads to see that chips working out for you! Really like the build!


----------



## InsideJob

Hey guys, I recently got a new mobo the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev 3.0 in hopes of unlocking my 960t. Now keep in mind I have confirmed that the cores on my chip are there and working as I've unlocked each of them one at a time on my old room mates Asus m4a88m. I've tried everything I know of to unlock but every time I just get a blank post screen that hangs and then the system will restart itself and continue doing it until I shut it off and clear the cmos. Is there something I'm forgetting to do or are these new revision boards just garbage?


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently got a new mobo the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev 3.0 in hopes of unlocking my 960t. Now keep in mind I have confirmed that the cores on my chip are there and working as I've unlocked each of them one at a time on my old room mates Asus m4a88m. I've tried everything I know of to unlock but every time I just get a blank post screen that hangs and then the system will restart itself and continue doing it until I shut it off and clear the cmos. Is there something I'm forgetting to do or are these new revision boards just garbage?


The first thing that comes to mind is your pushing that 500w psu to the max, i had a similar issue with my setup that caused the hdd to randomly spin down and up freezing windows in the process, unplugging devices (fan controller, cd-drive etc) seems to have fixed the issue(although i did a few other things that could have fixed it also). Might be something to try?


----------



## InsideJob

Hmm I've been worried I'm pushing my PSU too much. I was fine before AMD decided to give me this 7970








I'll try unplugging my storage drive, disk drive, led's and turn my fans down. I can't really unplug my fan controller as it's built into the case and every single fan in the system is plugged into it including one of the fans on my hyper 212. Will post back with results shortly


----------



## InsideJob

No luck for me. I even notice in AMD Overdrive it gives me an option to boost a 5th core but I'm not using OD to overclock as I'm having issues with it at the moment. I have a stable 4ghz with the bios as quad but I really want the extra power of at least one more core. It would help me so much when recording/streaming games etc.

This is the screen I get with any attempt at unlocking.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Glads to see that chips working out for you! Really like the build!


That is my other 960T, Microcenter $89 new. The eBay one is stuck at 3.9 as X4 and can't do more than that stable unfortunately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently got a new mobo the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev 3.0 in hopes of unlocking my 960t. Now keep in mind I have confirmed that the cores on my chip are there and working as I've unlocked each of them one at a time on my old room mates Asus m4a88m. I've tried everything I know of to unlock but every time I just get a blank post screen that hangs and then the system will restart itself and continue doing it until I shut it off and clear the cmos. Is there something I'm forgetting to do or are these new revision boards just garbage?


Did you read the unlocking guide and set your bios correctly?


----------



## InsideJob

Which guide are you referring to? I followed my mobo manual's instructions and all the instructions I've found across the web and *every* time I get that screen in my last post.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> No luck for me. I even notice in AMD Overdrive it gives me an option to boost a 5th core but I'm not using OD to overclock as I'm having issues with it at the moment. I have a stable 4ghz with the bios as quad but I really want the extra power of at least one more core. It would help me so much when recording/streaming games etc.
> 
> This is the screen I get with any attempt at unlocking.


Bios all up to date? If yes really only leave a setting somewhere as your chip has unlocked on another board, id try up your vcore to 1.45v drop the clock to below 3.4ghz disable turbo and all "auto" optimize type settings, set manual ram freq etc.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> No luck for me. I even notice in AMD Overdrive it gives me an option to boost a 5th core but I'm not using OD to overclock as I'm having issues with it at the moment. I have a stable 4ghz with the bios as quad but I really want the extra power of at least one more core. It would help me so much when recording/streaming games etc.
> 
> This is the screen I get with any attempt at unlocking.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Inside, double check if your bios is meant for the 960T not for vishera or latest. let me look it up.

edit: according to this it should be FA.

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=4397


----------



## Kdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ^this and you can add these things to the vrm.
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enmofocomu10.html
> 
> highlighted areas


So my problem is probably my Mosfets too hot? Also when it has been under mild load for long periods of Time it will squeak sometimes.


----------



## Mathius

Howdy people,

I'm in the processes of a 2nd build, but need advice on this power supply......

My current rig is turning i5-3570k + z77 extreme4 + HD4870. The 2nd rig will house my 970A-ud3 + Phenom 960T + HD7750 (not a high end gaming rig, I know i'm turning to the dark side but I'm not leaving AMD forever......honest.)

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/powersupplies/p1-550s-xxb9.html

speedy help would be fantastic......all the other bits I paid for, and waiting on this one...


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Howdy people,
> 
> I'm in the processes of a 2nd build, but need advice on this power supply......
> 
> My current rig is turning i5-3570k + z77 extreme4 + HD4870. The 2nd rig will house my 970A-ud3 + Phenom 960T + HD7750 (not a high end gaming rig, I know i'm turning to the dark side but I'm not leaving AMD forever......honest.)
> 
> http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/powersupplies/p1-550s-xxb9.html
> 
> speedy help would be fantastic......all the other bits I paid for, and waiting on this one...


havn't heard much of the brand name but your only gonna be pushhing 450w or so with that system so id get it, personally id go for 600w just for a greater range of possible gpu upgrades, but if that doesnt apply then id get it


----------



## Mathius

Yea, I went with the XFX ProSeries Core edition 550w over the Corsair Builder series 600w, I've heard a few comments that the builder series isn't that great.....considering it'll only be powering an AMD setup with a 7750 or an Intel setup with my power hungry, heat monster, the 4870...... Either way I decide to put the power supply shouldnt matter that much.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Which guide are you referring to? I followed my mobo manual's instructions and all the instructions I've found across the web and *every* time I get that screen in my last post.


http://www.overclock.net/t/535501/amd-k10-5-core-cache-unlocking-guide

BIOS will need to be up to date. VCore and CPU-NB voltage may both need to be bumped. Read through the guide


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> So my problem is probably my Mosfets too hot? Also when it has been under mild load for long periods of Time it will squeak sometimes.


Thats your problem, im amazed they havnt gone BANG if they are squeaking lol but just remember they are whats holding a hell-of-alot of voltage back from surging your system if one goes bang it can fry the whole setup, open up you case and get a small house hold fan or something that will get some air moving round them and see if its more stable. The board itself is good, just get some aftermarket heatsinks/ cooling for them and they should be fine.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Thats your problem, im amazed they havnt gone BANG if they are squeaking lol but just remember they are whats holding a hell-of-alot of voltage back from surging your system if one goes bang it can fry the whole setup, open up you case and get a small house hold fan or something that will get some air moving round them and see if its more stable. The board itself is good, just get some aftermarket heatsinks/ cooling for them and they should be fine.


I'd get a stronger MOBO.


----------



## cix92

Hey i unlocked the CPU and OC'd to 3.6ghz with 1.4 Vcore , 2400NB , 1333 ram and everything else is auto. But CPUZ sometimes showing 1.360 and sometimes 1.392 i dont know is that bad or not since its running fine and is stable..

http://valid.canardpc.com/2706061


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cix92*
> 
> Hey i unlocked the CPU and OC'd to 3.6ghz with 1.4 Vcore , 2400NB , 1333 ram and everything else is auto. But CPUZ sometimes showing 1.360 and sometimes 1.392 i dont know is that bad or not since its running fine and is stable..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2706061


afaik vcore is never a static number, mine goes all over the show which LLC (usually in the UP direct tho to be honest lol) but its normal behaviour.

Also when you say everything set to auto, just make sure you've set NB voltage manually 1.35v and under, auto might push it a bit over yet this is just a guess.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

dp


----------



## cix92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> afaik vcore is never a static number, mine goes all over the show which LLC (usually in the UP direct tho to be honest lol) but its normal behaviour.
> 
> Also when you say everything set to auto, just make sure you've set NB voltage manually 1.35v and under, auto might push it a bit over yet this is just a guess.


Ok , so i guess its fine.. but about NB voltage , there is CPU/NB and NB voltage alone.. which one of those i need to set?
Also i forgot to mention my LLC is disabled .. Im running M5A97


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cix92*
> 
> Ok , so i guess its fine.. but about NB voltage , there is CPU/NB and NB voltage alone.. which one of those i need to set?
> Also i forgot to mention my LLC is disabled .. Im running M5A97


Well with cpu/nb overclocked between 2400-2600mhz you need cpu/nb voltage at 1.35v. Leave nb voltage to auto


----------



## Kdman

Who is running the highest clock on a x6 960t as their "normal" clock or "default" clock? I'm at 4250mhz all the time on 6 cores..


----------



## xcss

Hey, I have been lurking around this topic, I started to overclock the 960t, using different configs and after several tests I figured out the steadiest config for my cpu is overclocking by only using the multiplier (used IBT and Prime 95).

The problem is the only way for my CPU to reach 4ghz is leave the LLC on, and my motherboard overvolt my cpu more than I would like.

Is it good to overclock with LLC enable?

The voltages with the LLC is around in HWMonitor indicate 1.424-1.440 (Idle) and (1.488-1.520) load, 1.520 is only during IBT.

I tried without the LLc with voltages between [email protected] voltage, increasing the FSB and reducing the multiplier and it still get some errors/BSOD in IBT. In comparison to others 960T that need less voltage to get at 4ghz, it gets me a little bit worry take my cpu to that voltage, even when the temps looks good for me.

I will leave the specs and a screenshot with the temps looking for expertise and opinions! Hoping to clarify my concerns. Thanks!

GA-970A-D3 Rev 1.3 (Heatsink in the VRM)
Cooling Noctua NH-C14
PSU Corsair TX750
Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB 1600MHz

Ambient room temp is around 23-29ºC.

CPU x20 4000MHz
CPU Frequency: 200
CPU NB x13 2600Mhz
Core Boost: OFF
CnQ: OFF
Memory Clock: 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2T

CPU Voltage on the bios using LLC: 1.375
CPU NB Vid Control: 1.250


----------



## Kdman

Ya LLC (Load Line Calibration) is great to oc with because it can really help with reduce vDroop, and if want a high over clock you going to need your volts to be stable and not fluctuate as dramatically. And with the voltage being too high you can try changing LLC's ratio or percent to help reduce vDroop and get the voltage more accurate.


----------



## xcss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> Ya LLC (Load Line Calibration) is great to oc with because it can really help with reduce vDroop, and if want a high over clock you going to need your volts to be stable and not fluctuate as dramatically. And with the voltage being too high you can try changing LLC's ratio or percent to help reduce vDroop and get the voltage more accurate.


Well, in the bios LLC has only 3 options: Extreme, Regular and Auto.

I use Auto, which I assume is Extreme because it has the same behavior.

Tried Regular before and it's odd, I suppose is LLC disabled because it keep the exact voltage I set in the bios -/+ 10 millivolts on CPUZ.


----------



## Kdman

So your saying when LLC is on regular your voltage is more accurate and does not fluctuate as much?


----------



## xcss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> So your saying when LLC is on regular your voltage is more accurate and does not fluctuate as much?


Exactly, I tried using LLC Regular @1,456v and I get BSOD and errors in IBT. I think this CPU need around 1.480-1.520v for 4Ghz, but i'm too chicken to keep it 24/7 at those voltages.


----------



## Kdman

Ok well keep LLC on regular then, and for the voltage up to 1.55v is safe I run mine at 1.488-1.512 all the time. When I was at 4-4.1ghz I would have my voltage at about 1.44-1.45v and that was on 6 cores. Did you unlock it? Or is it still quad core? And what are your load temps? And what is your cooler?


----------



## xcss

it doesn't unlock, the cooler I use is the Noctua NH-C14, highest core temp using the LLC at Extreme for 4ghz was 45ºC while doing [email protected] Check the screenshot I posted for the other temperatures if it doesn't bother you too much.


----------



## Kdman

Oh so your temps are good. Well 1.48v-1.52v is *really* high for 4ghz, I would just back down to 3.9-3.8 with 1.4v-1.43v.


----------



## InsideJob

Okay so here's the proof that my CPU can unlock. Now is it just AMD being annoying and causing new revisions of boards to be unable to unlock or what's going on!?


----------



## xcss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> Oh so your temps are good. Well 1.48v-1.52v is *really* high for 4ghz, I would just back down to 3.9-3.8 with 1.4v-1.43v.


Yeah, well I tried those settings I got some errors running IBT, so I'm playing safe this time, went for 3.7 with 1.35v and it seems stable. I will try a 1.32v tomorrow for 3.7ghz.

I guess my chip isnt a good overclocker after all. Thanks for the help!


----------



## InsideJob

Noticed after altering some bios settings after unlocking my CPUz is reading different again.


----------



## Kdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcss*
> 
> Yeah, well I tried those settings I got some errors running IBT, so I'm playing safe this time, went for 3.7 with 1.35v and it seems stable. I will try a 1.32v tomorrow for 3.7ghz.
> 
> I guess my chip isnt a good overclocker after all. Thanks for the help!


Ya you probably go one of the chips that does not like to overclocked, sadly not all chips are perfect.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Noticed after altering some bios settings after unlocking my CPUz is reading different again.
> []


This is normal every CPU I have unlocked has done this all the x2 BEs and 960Ts

Unfortunately I think it also makes your 3DMark scores invalid and when you unlock the temps don't read off the cores anymore. But yes that is all normal.

----
edit

Also Kdman I just want to say I love your avatar I am a huge Cyril Raffaelli (the guy jumping into the car) fan.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcss*
> 
> it doesn't unlock, the cooler I use is the Noctua NH-C14, highest core temp using the LLC at Extreme for 4ghz was 45ºC while doing [email protected] Check the screenshot I posted for the other temperatures if it doesn't bother you too much.


Have you tried unlocking it then disabling 1 of the unlocked cores? Also have you tried unlocking it at a much lower than stock frequency just to see if you can boot to windows?


----------



## cumanzor

Hi guys,

Looking at HWiNFO, what's the difference between Core VID and CPU Voltage (Vcore)?

I have a 960T and an Asrock Extreme 3 board, I can unlock just fine and I'm currently running at 3.9GHz. However I'd like overclock a bit more, if possible. These are my current settings from Overdrive:



I don't know how reliable Overdrive is with this board, so here are the Asrock utility settings as well:




I can't seem to push it anymore though. If I set it to 4.0 and run Hyper Pi it soons crashes and the rest of the system becomes hilariously unstable (as in graphic glitches and most apps crashing).

Anyway, I assumed, what I would have to do here is to up the CPU Voltage, however, changing this setting doesn't seem to be having _any effect at all_. I mean, I can set it to 0.6000 and the system runs normally. I see the changes reflected in the Core VID fields, however, the Vcore remains the same so I don't know if this are related to the same value.

Any advice here? There are my bios settings. I set the multiplier to 19.5x via Overdrive. Max temps at load are around 50c.


----------



## givmedew

VID is what you set and may not be reported correctly by any program calling it that. VCore is really what your voltage is and should be what you refer to when saying what your VCORE is.

When you set your vcore in your bios you are either setting the offset mode or you are setting the VID so it ends up not being the same voltage that cpu-z reports under load. Plus LLC effects it as well.


----------



## xcss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Have you tried unlocking it then disabling 1 of the unlocked cores? Also have you tried unlocking it at a much lower than stock frequency just to see if you can boot to windows?


Actually, I haven't tried that. I will test it.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Have you tried unlocking it then disabling 1 of the unlocked cores? Also have you tried unlocking it at a much lower than stock frequency just to see if you can boot to windows?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I haven't tried that. I will test it.
Click to expand...

I don't know for sure but maybe someone can answer this...

I am not certain unfortunately that the cores are labeled in the order in which you would like them to be labled

0, 1, 2, 3 being the tested 4 good cores and 4, 5, being the locked ones. So what you should probably do is try to get into windows at a very low clock then slowly up the clock till a worker fails in PRIME when that worker fails you then will know the name of the tricky little core that is being a red headed step child.

You can then go into the bios and disable that core only. Then reboot into windows do the test again and make sure a worker is not failing. If it is not then you turned off the right core.

If the names in prime do not correspond to the names on the bios then you will have to play around disabling 1 core at a time till you find the bad one OR enabling only 1 core at a time till you find the one that is unstable.

I don't have any experience doing that because I fortunately have hit the lotto on every locked CPU I ever bought. edit (which is why I buy most locked CPUs used instead of new.)


----------



## xcss

I tried both settings and didn't post the bios. ):

Also I haven't surrendered yet with this chip, I tried 4Ghz with 1,49v (LLC Regular) and its stable @IBT, temps were pretty much the same I posted before maybe 1ºC less.

I have been thinking to keep this config, as far I know the danger zone for the 960t on air is anything above 1,55v so I suppose it should be good.


----------



## cumanzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> VID is what you set and may not be reported correctly by any program calling it that. VCore is really what your voltage is and should be what you refer to when saying what your VCORE is.
> 
> When you set your vcore in your bios you are either setting the offset mode or you are setting the VID so it ends up not being the same voltage that cpu-z reports under load. Plus LLC effects it as well.


Got it. So, can I raise the vcore?


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cumanzor*
> 
> Got it. So, can I raise the vcore?


Yeah raise it, how far you go depends on your cooler/ temps you are getting, on air cooling i wouldn't go over 1.49v. At 1.49v my cpu hits 62c in prime95 within 20 minutes which is too high aim to keep your temps below 55c, 60c is the max safe temp.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cumanzor*
> 
> Got it. So, can I raise the vcore?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah raise it, how far you go depends on your cooler/ temps you are getting, on air cooling i wouldn't go over 1.49v. At 1.49v my cpu hits 62c in prime95 within 20 minutes which is too high aim to keep your temps below 55c, 60c is the max safe temp.
Click to expand...

And not to be repetitive but when he says 1.49 he is talking about CPU-Z not what you type into the bios because if you have LLC on and type 1.49 in I am not sure it will be a good day.


----------



## cumanzor

Hmm, not sure why this happens then. I set 1.4 in the bios:



Yet CPU-Z reports 1.384

I've set up to 1.45 in the bios but nothing seems to be changing. Still can't get past 4.0GHz. Wonder if I'm hitting some kind of limit, or for some reason I just can't change the cpu voltage.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

llc will only spike if your voltages are to low for the clock speed, I had llc set to extreme at 1.50v at 3.9ghz there was no spikes because 1.50v was well enough voltage for 3.9ghz . My recommendation is to turn llc to its default setting, your better off getting a stable static voltage (e.g stays at 1.45v no matter what) then with a dynamic voltage like those with llc(givmedew is right about llc, if you are going for 4ghz and up llc will push those voltages to what ever it need to get he cores stable, with my llc set to extreme @ 4ghz ive seen voltages hitting 1.55v ,this is dangreous lol)

In the bios are you hitting enter after selecting a voltage? usally confirms the setting.


----------



## cumanzor

Yes. Well, the CPU voltage setting is more of a menu, and select the value. But it doesn't matter which value I select, the Vcore doesn't change, even in the BIOS HW info tab:



Not sure why it simply isn't taking any voltage change.

I tried enabling LLC, but I cannot run at 3.9GHz with it for some reason.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cumanzor*
> 
> Yes. Well, the CPU voltage setting is more of a menu, and select the value. But it doesn't matter which value I select, the Vcore doesn't change, even in the BIOS HW info tab:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why it simply isn't taking any voltage change.
> 
> I tried enabling LLC, but I cannot run at 3.9GHz with it for some reason.


Turn LLC off or to its lowest setting aside from off. When your cpu goes under load LLC will cause a dangerous spike right as the CPU goes under load. These spikes can be considered somewhat normal as they still exist without LLC however with LLC the spike is much higher and a slightly longer duration. Like JoinTheRealms was correct about those voltages being dangerous. Also LLC was originally designed because crap motherboards where having voltage drops because they sucked and the VRMs just couldn't handle it. But nowadays if you have a decent board that isn't the case anymore. Now the voltage drop/lag is just caused by the fact that anytime you start pulling current from a power source the voltage will drop in some way. AMD plans that into the CPU and it is normal. Messing with LLC is just pointless. Use offset or manual voltage to get to your needed in CPU-Z voltage.

Also like I was saying before... The voltage you set in the bios is NOT going to be the voltage that CPU-Z reports. So instead of using manual you may even want to try using offset. Offset is more stable at low and mid loads as well and will reduce your case temps compared to manual because the CPU will be idling at a lower temp. Whatever you needed in manual just keep bumping offset till you get the CPU-Z voltage under load to be the same as it was in manual mode.

While finding your stable clock though it is best to use manual and turn off you CPU power saving functions. Once you are stable though I recommend setting it all up in offset mode and turning your power saving features back on once you found the settings you are going to stick with. Then test it again. Also do a single loaded thread test by only starting one worker and let that run for at least 10HRs. Then the other part to ensure your energy saving features and offset mode didn't screw up your OC is to do the same thing of starting only 1 worker but then go into the task manager then details right click on prime 95 or whatever app your using and set the affinity to 1 of the cores and I recommend doing this for all your cores individually but you don't have to.

Also one of the main reasons this is going to help your temps is that by having a lower voltage under partial load the air inside the case wont be as hot and then when you go under full load your temps will be lower because the air inside the case was not as hot. This advantage would go away if running under full load for more than just a few minutes but because when we are doing anything non benching and non torture testing it is usually not under full load non stop so you will see lower temps in gaming and stuff like that.


----------



## cumanzor

Thanks! I will keep LLC disabled for now. Thankfully my Hyper212 Evo is doing a good job, my max temps are 55 on load.

Anyway, it doesn't matter what I set in the BIOS, the voltage in CPU-Z doesn't change at all. I'm convinced this board it just isn't taking any voltage changes.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cumanzor*
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter what I set in the BIOS, the voltage in CPU-Z doesn't change at all. I'm convinced this board it just isn't taking any voltage changes.


That is very odd have you tried doing a complete reset on the bios by using the bios clear jumper?

Can I get a screen shot of the screen with the LLC and voltage settings.

Also what power saving features have you disabled? People are dreadfully mistaken when they say that they need to be disabled. Although they should be disabled while finding your OC they should be re-enabled and then re-stress tested with them on.

If you lower the voltage in the bios you are saying that it still doesn't go down in CPU-Z?


----------



## cumanzor

Sure thing. These are my LLC and Voltage settings. I manually lowered to CPU voltage to 1.2500



These are my energy saving settings:


These is the info tab. As you can see, the 1.2500v is not being applied or displayed correctly.



And this is how CPU-Z looks, even after setting 1.2500v in the BIOS:



I will clear the CMOS next to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## 2thAche

LLC isn't dangerous. For a straight OC without CnQ enabled, you'll want some LLC so your idle voltage isn't too high to counteract the voltage droop you'll get under load. WIthout LLC, you'll need more VCore because of voltage droop that occurs when the CPU is loaded. With LLC on, you can use lower VCore settings since there will be less droop at load.

For an OC with CnQ enabled, you may need to find the right balance so that your idle voltage isn't too low.


----------



## givmedew

When you increase the voltage in the bios you do not see a change in CPU-Z correct?

Also when you took a screen shot of CPU-Z the CPU was fully loaded with something like prime95 right?

Even if you lower the core voltage by like .05 there will be no change in CPU-Z under load?

Have you tried using the Windows overclocking software to adjust voltages? If so did it make a difference in CPU-Z? If you are running prime and have the OC software open and increase or decrease the voltage you should notice the change in CPU-Z immediately.


----------



## cumanzor

Quote:


> When you increase the voltage in the bios you do not see a change in CPU-Z correct?


Correct. No change at all.

Quote:


> Also when you took a screen shot of CPU-Z the CPU was fully loaded with something like prime95 right?


I think it was idle. Although voltage is not varying from idle to load.
Quote:


> Even if you lower the core voltage by like .05 there will be no change in CPU-Z under load?


No change whether I raise it or lower it. It stays at 1.368 - 1.378.

I've tried with Asrock Extreme Tuner and AMD Overdrive, same result.

After clearing the CMOS however, my vcore is now around 1.400 and it's going up to 1.4500 under load (even though it's still set to 1.300v in the bios, so I don't know what is going on here.

In any case, I still can't get past 4.0GHz, temps are around 50-60 under load, so I guess I've reached the limit for this CPU.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cumanzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> When you increase the voltage in the bios you do not see a change in CPU-Z correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. No change at all.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also when you took a screen shot of CPU-Z the CPU was fully loaded with something like prime95 right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it was idle. Although voltage is not varying from idle to load.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you lower the core voltage by like .05 there will be no change in CPU-Z under load?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No change whether I raise it or lower it. It stays at 1.368 - 1.378.
> 
> I've tried with Asrock Extreme Tuner and AMD Overdrive, same result.
> 
> After clearing the CMOS however, my vcore is now around 1.400 and it's going up to 1.4500 under load (even though it's still set to 1.300v in the bios, so I don't know what is going on here.
> 
> In any case, I still can't get past 4.0GHz, temps are around 50-60 under load, so I guess I've reached the limit for this CPU.
Click to expand...

I would be a little concerned about your difficulties getting the voltage to change. I have never heard of this situation 4.0GHz is a good achievement. For some people to have great overclocking chips means that others have to have poor or average chips. I would say you are probably above average on that.

You can enable Turbo mode and I have proven that it works and is stable. I ran my 960 in x6 mode at 3.9GHz and 4.1GHz turbo. You can run single or dual threaded linx or IBT runs with turbo on and off to see that you will have better times with turbo enabled. AMD Overdrive can help tweak turbo settings but I found with offset mode used for over-clocking that I had no issues with turbo mode. You can also use TMonitor from the same people who make CPU-z to monitor when the CPU goes in and out of turbo mode.

After a reset of the BIOS if you can not get the voltage to change then I would start looking into an RMA.

Good luck and let us know how your travels go.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Im using ai suite to overclock inside of windows, it allows overclocking on single cores for example ive got 4000mhz on the first 4 cores and the other 2 at 3600mhz. Seems to be stable at 1.46v. where as 4000mhz on all 6 would require 1.50v+. Its a shame this isnt included in the bios.


----------



## givmedew

Yeh it is a bummer that you can't do all the turbo tweaking for the bios. You can individually turn off cores though so if one of the 2 locked cores are really bad then just turn it off. The name of the core can be different than expected. The last 2 cores might not be 4 and 5 they could be 0 and 3 or 3 and 5 or anything;


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Im using ai suite to overclock inside of windows, it allows overclocking on single cores for example ive got 4000mhz on the first 4 cores and the other 2 at 3600mhz. Seems to be stable at 1.46v. where as 4000mhz on all 6 would require 1.50v+. Its a shame this isnt included in the bios.


1.46 is quite high for 4ghz. Have you tried lowering incrementally until unstable and then bumping back up one increment. Also app ocing tools usually cause some instability. Bios ocing is where it's at.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 1.46 is quite high for 4ghz. Have you tried lowering incrementally until unstable and then bumping back up one increment. Also app ocing tools usually cause some instability. Bios ocing is where it's at.


My 960t hates x6 at 4ghz to be completely stable it needs over 1.50v, And i agree with you on bios overclocks, but AI suite has yet to let me down on windows 7 (windows 8 has some issues) i only really use it to "tweak" my overclock.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Im using ai suite to overclock inside of windows, it allows overclocking on single cores for example ive got 4000mhz on the first 4 cores and the other 2 at 3600mhz. Seems to be stable at 1.46v. where as 4000mhz on all 6 would require 1.50v+. Its a shame this isnt included in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.46 is quite high for 4ghz. Have you tried lowering incrementally until unstable and then bumping back up one increment. Also app ocing tools usually cause some instability. Bios ocing is where it's at.
Click to expand...

When you change a setting in windows you are only changing that and anything tied to it. No auto settings change from that change. So especially if you are changing the FSB there are going to be voltages and timings that are different than if you had done that OC from the BIOS.

Other than that reason above OCing in Windows is not less stable. If you set every single setting on your motherboard to manual then change then that is the only way that changing it in the bios is the same as changing it in windows.

That's why I recommend that people who are trying to find max FSB using something like ASUS AISuite should restart and save the most recent stable speed every 10MHz or so to make sure they don't end up with timings that are too tight or voltages that would have been automatically increased by the bios etc.

Other than that though... there really isn't any reason why OCing the bios can be more reliable than OCing in Windows.


----------



## cumanzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I would be a little concerned about your difficulties getting the voltage to change. I have never heard of this situation 4.0GHz is a good achievement. For some people to have great overclocking chips means that others have to have poor or average chips. I would say you are probably above average on that.
> 
> You can enable Turbo mode and I have proven that it works and is stable. I ran my 960 in x6 mode at 3.9GHz and 4.1GHz turbo. You can run single or dual threaded linx or IBT runs with turbo on and off to see that you will have better times with turbo enabled. AMD Overdrive can help tweak turbo settings but I found with offset mode used for over-clocking that I had no issues with turbo mode. You can also use TMonitor from the same people who make CPU-z to monitor when the CPU goes in and out of turbo mode.
> 
> After a reset of the BIOS if you can not get the voltage to change then I would start looking into an RMA.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how your travels go.


Too late for an RMA unfortunately. Clearing the BIOS did not help. Voltage stays at 1.386, it sometimes goes up to 1.45 but I'm not sure which setting makes it go high during load (spread spectrum, LLC, etc). Should've gotten another board, since I was perfectly able to change voltages with my old Gigabyte board. I'll try giving Turbo mode, although I don't see much future in that.

I was able to get 4.1GHz on cores 0,1,2,3 and 3.9GHz on 4 and 5. That's as much as I've been able to get.

I'm wondering how much I would benefit from upgrading to a 8350. Looking at the GPU usage graphs, I noticed this CPU bottlenecks my 7850 in BF3 (64p servers) and FarCry 3.


----------



## prznar1

Guys how does this CPU behaves in SW:TOR with 5770 tandem?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> My 960t hates x6 at 4ghz to be completely stable it needs over 1.50v, And i agree with you on bios overclocks, but AI suite has yet to let me down on windows 7 (windows 8 has some issues) i only really use it to "tweak" my overclock.


AI Suite definately has it's place and I have used apps like it in the past to help find some limits.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> When you change a setting in windows you are only changing that and anything tied to it. No auto settings change from that change. So especially if you are changing the FSB there are going to be voltages and timings that are different than if you had done that OC from the BIOS.
> 
> Other than that reason above OCing in Windows is not less stable. If you set every single setting on your motherboard to manual then change then that is the only way that changing it in the bios is the same as changing it in windows.
> 
> That's why I recommend that people who are trying to find max FSB using something like ASUS AISuite should restart and save the most recent stable speed every 10MHz or so to make sure they don't end up with timings that are too tight or voltages that would have been automatically increased by the bios etc.
> 
> Other than that though... there really isn't any reason why OCing the bios can be more reliable than OCing in Windows.


Limits. App overclocking has limits. Bios oc'ing has a lot more settings to help stabilize and tweak overclocks. There are a lot of people that would argue that AI Suite does cause instability issues in some settings. Greater range of control is my point. Bios is directly tied to board and apps are reliant on os, hdd, ram, ect. to run properly.


----------



## givmedew

I am not arguing or having this conversation about BIOS vs Windows OCing. If you don't think it is a good idea to do it then don't do it. But honestly if someone else wants to do it then don't get in the way with silly comments like that.

There are actually things you can do in software that you can't even get through the bios. Setting turbo voltages or how many cores to use in turbo mode is not an option through the BIOS mode. All of the voltages you can change in the bios are able to be changed in AI Suite.

AI Suite is not less stable than OCing in the bios that is just silly... The only issue really in AI Suite is that any values that are set to auto may not automatically change in the same way that they would have after changing certain settings in the bios. The settings that would have caused a change in the bios are very limited.

The most important change would be that when you up the FSB in the bios if everything besides voltage is on auto the bios will automatically change some of the values. It will not do this while you are in windows. So the way to take care of that... is set your memory to loose timings and a slower speed and lock the settings. Your goal is to set it to whatever multi that if you hit the FSB you are shooting for that the ram will be at its rated speed and timings.

As for the rest of the auto settings... they are not really a big deal. If the PC locks up then set whatever the most recent FSB was and reboot into windows and see if you can move forward more with the FSB...

If you want to take your sweet time making a small change then rebooting making a small change then rebooting then be my guest just don't spread false rumors about one being more stable than the other because that will cause some people to worry about using the software solution which can save them a lot of time.


----------



## 2thAche

I've found that software overclocking is only rarely a stable process. If you happen to be blessed with a mobo/software combo that doesn't lock or crash when tweaking, I guess have at it. I OC on a regular basis and have found software tools to be useful only in a short-term situation. There are too many variables that you can't change in software, most are just transferred to BIOS anyway if they are permanent, and any that aren't transferred to BIOS are applied at startup which I don't like.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I am not arguing or having this conversation about BIOS vs Windows OCing. If you don't think it is a good idea to do it then don't do it. But honestly if someone else wants to do it then don't get in the way with silly comments like that.
> 
> There are actually things you can do in software that you can't even get through the bios. Setting turbo voltages or how many cores to use in turbo mode is not an option through the BIOS mode. All of the voltages you can change in the bios are able to be changed in AI Suite.
> 
> AI Suite is not less stable than OCing in the bios that is just silly... The only issue really in AI Suite is that any values that are set to auto may not automatically change in the same way that they would have after changing certain settings in the bios. The settings that would have caused a change in the bios are very limited.
> 
> The most important change would be that when you up the FSB in the bios if everything besides voltage is on auto the bios will automatically change some of the values. It will not do this while you are in windows. So the way to take care of that... is set your memory to loose timings and a slower speed and lock the settings. Your goal is to set it to whatever multi that if you hit the FSB you are shooting for that the ram will be at its rated speed and timings.
> 
> As for the rest of the auto settings... they are not really a big deal. If the PC locks up then set whatever the most recent FSB was and reboot into windows and see if you can move forward more with the FSB...
> 
> If you want to take your sweet time making a small change then rebooting making a small change then rebooting then be my guest just don't spread false rumors about one being more stable than the other because that will cause some people to worry about using the software solution which can save them a lot of time.


Hardly false rumors as 2thAche points out. Read around a little and you'll see majority of vets, such as 2thAche, would agree.I guess all of them are just plain silly!







I agreed it is useful in some situations, short term. And bios options vary with motherboard, so saying AI suite offers more oc'ing options is only based on bios' that you have experience with. And if you weren't interested in the conversation, you shouldn't have posted a response. Obviously you couldn't possibly be wrong.


----------



## rdr09

hello, just want to share my results in BF3 Noshahr Canal 64-man server with my Zosma at 4GHz Unlocked and the 7970 at stock. Man, this rig is so smooth! Setting is 1080 Ultra and 4MSAA.



now, if i can only figure out how to make the keycode for c3 work in steam, then i'll share my results as well. i plan on playing that using High settings with 4msaa on both my Cheap Grade and my Second Intel Build.


----------



## cssorkinman

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4624876
Playing with a 7970 and a 960 T setup.
At 4.0 ghz it scores nearly identically in vantage to my 2600k (4c 8t) rig @4.8 ghz with a 6970.
Fun to compare


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4624876
> Playing with a 7970 and a 960 T setup.
> At 4.0 ghz it scores nearly identically in vantage to my 2600k (4c 8t) rig @4.8 ghz with a 6970.
> Fun to compare


it does. i am currently comparing both my rigs. i did run the zosma with my 7950 awhile back. prior to 12.11 drivers. here . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4242582

here is mine with the chip at 4GHz hex and the 7970 stock . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4625133


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it does. i am currently comparing both my rigs. i did run the zosma with my 7950 awhile back. prior to 12.11 drivers. here . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4242582
> 
> here is mine with the chip at 4GHz hex and the 7970 stock . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4625133


Nice scores:thumb:

I've got to behave a bit with my processor overclock, my H-60 is rattling and its getting hotter all the time







. First time I've had any of the issues others have had with the corsair aio coolers - I have quite a few of them too.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

My 960t on 6 cores at 4ghz, handles my gtx 570s very well surprisingly, hitman absolution gets 99% utilization on both of them, bf3 averages about 80% on both pulling about 80-90fps average. Games such as assassins creed 3 which are cpu intensive struggle under sli were i get about the same fps whether i use in sli or not.

Still my 960t seems very strong it spends alot of its day under full load running around 55c-61c (excessively high i know







) still no signs of wanting throw in the towel.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Whoa! Somebody who actually has a Thor's Hammer! Is it any good? Doesn't look like it sells good. At least not online.


----------



## rdr09

ok, here is BF3 again using ULTRA settings with 4MSAA. The Zosma at 4GHz Quad and the 7970 stock. Operation Firestorm about 64-man server but there were only 52 players at the time.



these images were taken on a 16-man server.









Figures are very close to an unlocked Zosma.And, yes, it is VERY smooth.


----------



## cumanzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ok, here is BF3 again using ULTRA settings with 4MSAA. The Zosma at 4GHz Quad and the 7970 stock. Operation Firestorm about 64-man server but there were only 52 players at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> these images were taken on a 16-man server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures are very close to an unlocked Zosma.And, yes, it is VERY smooth.


What res are you playing at?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cumanzor*
> 
> What res are you playing at?


cumanzor, i use 1080. sorry, i normally include that piece of important info.


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Whoa! Somebody who actually has a Thor's Hammer! Is it any good? Doesn't look like it sells good. At least not online.


Cant really compare it to anything, as its my first one(got it really cheap). Does the job but its mainly for its looks i think (im only running one fan also).


----------



## Ananass

I've got my Zosma only a week ago. I got it used (year old, still with 2 years warranty) for about $90 (originally bought for $150). I was coming from an OC'd Regor (Athlon II X2 250 at 3.45 GHz), at stock it was an improvement, but now I keep it at 3.8GHz stable at 1.375V. Prime95 has gone well for the 5 hours I've tested it. I have a very cheap motherboard, so I'm very surprised (ASRock N68-S3 UCC), sadly, it started erroring at 4+GHz in prime. I'm using a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo and the max temps under load are 44°C.

Extra cores didn't unlock







But it's ok since what I paid for my X2 250 was about $55.

At 1280x1024 this cpu handles the 7870 very nicely. Crysis 3 runs at max, but since it's a bit extreme it has the expected 22-24FPS dips, but surprisingly rarely, most of the time it has a constant 33-40FPS, which is enough for single player. I will test out BF3 multiplayer once I decide to get it.

I'm pretty confident that at higher resolutions this thing would feed a 680 or 7970, maybe even CF'd 7950's at something like 2560x1600 or 5760x1080. But just maybe. I'm just saying this because GPU usage for an OC'd 7870 (Sapphire, 1150/1250) is around 94-99% in all games except Skyrim (which is cpu dependant, but it goes up to 85% in dense areas, thanks to all my mods, will try out enb eventually). GTA IV sometimes (emphasis on "sometimes") feels a bit sluggish on all out max settings. Just Cause 2, Sleeping Dogs, Anno 2070 don't lag at all. Hitman Absolution has acceptable FPS maxed just like Crysis 3.

I'm powering all of this with a new Corsair CX430M.

Sorry that I provide no screenshots, but I have a shot of my CPU-Z on my profile.

Edit:

Ah, yes, of course:

*User Name:* Ananass
*CPU:* Phenom II X4 960T
*24/7 OC:* 3820MHz @ 1.375V
*Max OC:* Never tried more than 4.4GHz at 1.45V, Prime didn't like it
*Unlockable:* No


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4624876
> Playing with a 7970 and a 960 T setup.
> At 4.0 ghz it scores nearly identically in vantage to my 2600k (4c 8t) rig @4.8 ghz with a 6970.
> Fun to compare


That's because vantage is GPU-limited. Run 3dmark06 and check those scores.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/03/26/22c5b73e0ec88426cabc9836d2813d51.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/03/26/e6c4e7e4314b65389cc3b1f0a03cc239.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/03/26/a95a2678bfe9fd66f2e1b74b714f91eb.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/03/26/4f64784b271638347161e1edfd0e8493.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/03/26/fb937e050142fcfd35a427402223228e.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/03/26/32e95b6b03872d5a9785f6f5de1f8f0b.png
http://imageshack.us/f/15/48445059.png/
I got Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme


----------



## Scarface580

Guys pls help me. I have 960t on my msi 990-xa gd55. I managed to get 3.6ghz stable.
I only set multiplier on 17 and vcore to 1.363. What can i change too to make it work faster, i mean DRAM,NB,CPU-NB etc ... ???


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarface580*
> 
> What can i change too to make it work faster, i mean DRAM,NB,CPU-NB etc ... ???


DRAM + CPUNB can be OC'ed and give You more increase Performance for Your Games or Soft.
DRAM - something about 1600Mhz+ 8-8-8-24-1T with 1.65v or lower
CPUNB - somehting about 2600Mhz+ with 1.25v or lower


----------



## Scarface580

is it safe to put 1.65v ?? my ram is running at 1333mhz and i have stock cooler, i suck at OC btw ... is it safe to put everything u told me ??


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarface580*
> 
> is it safe to put 1.65v ?? my ram is running at 1333mhz and i have stock cooler, i suck at OC btw ... is it safe to put everything u told me ??


set the ram using the manufacturer's spec. 1600 or 1333 and 1.5v if it is that. when you oc using the fsb (BCLK), your ram and nb will oc as well. you need to reset both. nb close to 2000 MHz. cpu/nb, like Zoomer said, set it to around 2600 MHz and try 1.26v for it. read this guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys


----------



## Kdman

I have my CPUNB at 3 ghz and it is completely stable but that is the wall that i hit, i can go no higher.. also i believe i have it 1.35v


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarface580*
> 
> is it safe to put 1.65v ?? my ram is running at 1333mhz and i have stock cooler, i suck at OC btw ... is it safe to put everything u told me ??


1.65v is completely safe on 2 DIMMs. Don't put too much thought into your ram speed though. You look up plenty of articles on the subject but unless you have an APU ram speed will do little to nothing for game performance. You don't have an APU so I would keep the ram speed at stock or lower while you nail down your CPU OC... There is no reason to complicate your CPU OC with things that will make very little difference. Once you have your CPU OC'd and are certain it is stable (Some prime testing lots of video games and solid week to 2 weeks of PC use) then go for the other specs. Just use some games that have built in benchmarks that provide reliable and repeatable results and take benchmarks with the ram OC'd and with it not OC'd. Don't use hypothetical benchmarks.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Hello
I have first place in the world on Phenom II X6 (all versions) + Radeon 7970 (x1) in 3DMark11 Performance
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5658297
*P10090*
and second place too is mine


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> Hello
> I have first place in the world on Phenom II X6 (all versions) + Radeon 7970 (x1) in 3DMark11 Performance
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5658297
> *P10090*
> and second place too is mine


At only 4.2?


----------



## zoomer-fodder

of course i can more than 4.2Ghz (4.5Ghz), but 4.2Ghz enogh for holding first Place on all Thubans in the World, if You can beat me - do it! i beat You after with more Mhz on my Thuban ^_^


----------



## zeitgeist911

Greetings,

Better late then never joining the 960t club.

I had no problem overclocking the chip when set at 4 cores with my M4A890GTD PRO Asus board. I was stable at 3.8 Ghz with temperatures around 40 degrees C fully loaded on Prime95. I was able to modify the voltages and multipliers without too much trouble.

I decided to unlock the cores of my 960t. I purchased it for $80 CDN it was new OEM sealed in its original package. The cores unlock to x6 and the processor is now recognized as the 1605t. The ram defaulted to 1333 and it posted no problem and loaded windows. I ran Prime 95 for about 3 hours and had no issues. I decided to try to bring it up slowly. Default for the cpu is 3.0 ghz with turbo core enabled to 3.4 ghz. HT/NB = 2000 FSB=200. First thing I did was increase the DRAM voltage to 1.65 and increased the frequency to 800 (x2 = 1600) which is native for the RAM. I reset the computer and have been running prime95 for about 6 hours and counting and no errors.



Prior to running prime95 with only the memory freq. oc'd I tried a few combinations of multipliers and NOTHING but the stock setting and the 1600 RAM setting will work. Everything else produces the BSOD. I'm wondering if there is something simple I'm missing. So in short at x6 stock settings work with RAM at both 1333 and 1600 any other modification after that produces BSOD. I have tried leaving the RAM at 1333 and modifying from there with the same result. Any help would be appreciated. This is my first post so hopefully I've been appropriate in the info I've provided and the location of my post. Thanks everyone.

Zeitgeist_911

Phenom II x4 960t unlocked to Phenom II x6 1605t
8gb Corsair XMS DDR3 - PC12800 1600 RAM
AData 256mb 6gb/s SSD
ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO Main
Thermaltake Commander ATX Case
Coolermaster Hyper 212 - Double 120mm Fans
EVGA GTX 570 Video Card
Corsair CX750 PSU


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Hello, my new 24/7 full stable overclock:
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/04/12/50f77bf21f6da6e51d5a33ae854f9cd7.png
10h 31m prime95 - 68*C max - Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme - 1600Т Х6
CPU @ 4.14Ghz / CPUNB @ 3.01Ghz / DRAM 2Ghz


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeitgeist911*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Better late then never joining the 960t club.
> 
> I had no problem overclocking the chip when set at 4 cores with my M4A890GTD PRO Asus board. I was stable at 3.8 Ghz with temperatures around 40 degrees C fully loaded on Prime95. I was able to modify the voltages and multipliers without too much trouble.
> 
> I decided to unlock the cores of my 960t. I purchased it for $80 CDN it was new OEM sealed in its original package. The cores unlock to x6 and the processor is now recognized as the 1605t. The ram defaulted to 1333 and it posted no problem and loaded windows. I ran Prime 95 for about 3 hours and had no issues. I decided to try to bring it up slowly. Default for the cpu is 3.0 ghz with turbo core enabled to 3.4 ghz. HT/NB = 2000 FSB=200. First thing I did was increase the DRAM voltage to 1.65 and increased the frequency to 800 (x2 = 1600) which is native for the RAM. I reset the computer and have been running prime95 for about 6 hours and counting and no errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to running prime95 with only the memory freq. oc'd I tried a few combinations of multipliers and NOTHING but the stock setting and the 1600 RAM setting will work. Everything else produces the BSOD. I'm wondering if there is something simple I'm missing. So in short at x6 stock settings work with RAM at both 1333 and 1600 any other modification after that produces BSOD. I have tried leaving the RAM at 1333 and modifying from there with the same result. Any help would be appreciated. This is my first post so hopefully I've been appropriate in the info I've provided and the location of my post. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Zeitgeist_911
> 
> Phenom II x4 960t unlocked to Phenom II x6 1605t
> 8gb Corsair XMS DDR3 - PC12800 1600 RAM
> AData 256mb 6gb/s SSD
> ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO Main
> Thermaltake Commander ATX Case
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 - Double 120mm Fans
> EVGA GTX 570 Video Card
> Corsair CX750 PSU


Your cpu voltage is very low for even the clocks you've successfully boot on. Up the voltage in small increments until its boots and is stable (try something like 3.8ghz) but keep the voltage under 1.47v, also disable turbo for the moment


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Your cpu voltage is very low for even the clocks you've successfully boot on. Up the voltage in small increments until its boots and is stable (try something like 3.8ghz) but keep the voltage under 1.47v, also disable turbo for the moment


^this and . . .

1. Disable Turbo, Cool & Quiet, and C1E
2. Enable LLC for CPU. If Overclocking the CPU/NB, then enable LLC for that as well.
3. Make sure your temps (CPU, Mainboard) are not going over 55C at load. You may have to set fan settings in BIOS to turbo or whatever is the highest if you can't maintain that temp. other things you can do are add a fan to blow directly to those huge heatsinks on the mobo, reapply paste, improve case airflow, lower ambient temp, etc.
4. Read this guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

for 4GHz (Quad or HEX) i use 16/250 combo. I'm sure you know that raising the BCLK raises the NB and RAM speeds as well. Reset NB to 2000MHz and the RAM to manufacturer's spec like you just did. You can re-enable C&Q but test stability again.


----------



## zeitgeist911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Your cpu voltage is very low for even the clocks you've successfully boot on. Up the voltage in small increments until its boots and is stable (try something like 3.8ghz) but keep the voltage under 1.47v, also disable turbo for the moment


Thanks for the help, looks like ive stabalized at 1.3v. 3.6ghz with 6 cores enabled. I may work ny way up to 3.8ghz but i think thats my limit. Modifying the fsb caused too much instibility. Cheers. Thanks to rdr09 as well.


----------



## DeeJaySypki

@ zeitgeist911

Hi
I have identical OC result like yours







but i have problem with jumping FSB on my M4A89GTD







and i can't do better OC then 6x3.9Ghz (1.416v no load and 1.440v Full Load) because at 3.9Ghz cpu speed can jump to almost 4Ghz :/
Problem with FSB is for all settings (max OC, no OC, default and down OC) :/

I use k10stat to OC
CPU 3Ghz 1.164v
FSB 325 jumping to 327.6
HT 2275 jumping to ~2300 1.2v
NB 2925 jumping to ~3000 1.3v

Zeitgeist911 do you have any problem with jumping FSB on your board ?


----------



## zeitgeist911

Quote:


> "@ zeitgeist911
> 
> Hi
> I have identical OC result like yours smile.gif but i have problem with jumping FSB on my M4A89GTD frown.gif and i can't do better OC then 6x3.9Ghz (1.416v no load and 1.440v Full Load) because at 3.9Ghz cpu speed can jump to almost 4Ghz :/
> Problem with FSB is for all settings (max OC, no OC, default and down OC) :/
> 
> I use k10stat to OC
> CPU 3Ghz 1.164v
> FSB 325 jumping to 327.6
> HT 2275 jumping to ~2300 1.2v
> NB 2925 jumping to ~3000 1.3v
> 
> Zeitgeist911 do you have any problem with jumping FSB on your board ?"


Hey, Thanks for the reply. Yesterday I noted that I was stable at 3.6ghz 1.3volts. Well that was only for a few hours. Prime 95 BSOD'd me after about 2 hours and now I'm back to 3.0ghz. Honestly other then modding the DRAM to 1600 and upping the DRAM voltage to 1.65, everything else has caused inability. I'm stuck at 200 for my FSB any modification causes instability. I'd love to be running at 16x multiplier with 250 fsb. That would = 4ghz and 1666 DRAM. I've tried 1.4, 1.43. 1.45. and everything causes BSOD. I'd love to hear what settings you have with an identical rig. Seems like upping the voltage doesn't do much to help me. I've also noted that as soon as I touch the multiplier I get hardware error on one of the cores in Prime 95. When i leave the settings on stock which is 3.0ghz, 1.22v prime95 is stable for hours with no errors. If you have a sweet spot let me know.

thanks

Z


----------



## DeeJaySypki

Prime is no so good to test stability test because Prime95 only testing CPU in max stress with max voltage. I use Resident Evil benchmark xD because there are fluctuation of cpu speed and votage and it is moor similar to normal computer use. Sometimes Prime was fine but RE5 benchmark crash. But of course Prime is good for start









A few screen








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/144v6x4013.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/6x4000.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/4114x4.jpg/


----------



## zeitgeist911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> Prime is no so good to test stability test because Prime95 only testing CPU in max stress with max voltage. I use Resident Evil benchmark xD because there are fluctuation of cpu speed and votage and it is moor similar to normal computer use. Sometimes Prime was fine but RE5 benchmark crash. But of course Prime is good for start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/144v6x4013.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/6x4000.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/98/4114x4.jpg/


Those are some impressive numbers you have there on the same motherboard as me. If you have a spare second could you walk me through the order in which you modified your settings to reach those numbers stable? I don't need a walk through just a sequence of operations as it seems like this motherboard is picky in the sequence in which you apply your overclock settings. Did you make your changes in the BIOS or windows OC software and for the list all i'm looking for as an example is this: A. upped cpu voltage to 1.4. - B. Adjusted the RAM frequency, - C. changed the FSB to 300. - D. Turned off cool n quiet, C1E, Turbo Boost. - E. Adjusted the NB Voltage & Frequency - F. Etc, etc etc.

No big deal if you cant do this. The chip is pretty quick even on stock settings. But stock settings is not what Overclock.net is all about!







Anyway sorry for being an annoying noob. Your the man if you can help me get stable at between 3.8-4.0 ghz on this board.










Cheers

Z


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> Prime is no so good to test stability test because Prime95 only testing CPU in max stress with max voltage. I use Resident Evil benchmark xD because there are fluctuation of cpu speed and votage and it is moor similar to normal computer use. Sometimes Prime was fine but RE5 benchmark crash. But of course Prime is good for start


the only reason you should have a fluctuation is if you are using turbo or have cool and quiet on. otherwise the vcore and speed should stay the same.


----------



## zeitgeist911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> ^this and . . .
> 
> 1. Disable Turbo, Cool & Quiet, and C1E
> 2. Enable LLC for CPU. If Overclocking the CPU/NB, then enable LLC for that as well.
> 3. Make sure your temps (CPU, Mainboard) are not going over 55C at load. You may have to set fan settings in BIOS to turbo or whatever is the highest if you can't maintain that temp. other things you can do are add a fan to blow directly to those huge heatsinks on the mobo, reapply paste, improve case airflow, lower ambient temp, etc.
> 4. Read this guide . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys
> 
> for 4GHz (Quad or HEX) i use 16/250 combo. I'm sure you know that raising the BCLK raises the NB and RAM speeds as well. Reset NB to 2000MHz and the RAM to manufacturer's spec like you just did. You can re-enable C&Q but test stability again.


Thanks for the help. I did what you suggested but my board does not like any modifications to the FSB. I found instability at both 250 and 220. Like I mentioned before, no problem with dram at 1.65v and 1600. I kept my FST/HT/NB speeds stock and upped my core voltage to 1.3 and tried 3.4 ghz. Prime95 reported a hardware failure on one of the cores then it BSOD'd about 45 minutes later. It's kinda weird because my stock voltage is reported to be 1.26v at 3.0 ghz with Turbocore enabled to 3.4 ghz its prime stable at these settings. But when I disable turbocore and up the voltage to 1.3v and try to run it at 3.4ghz it doesn't work.

So now I'm wondering what I should do next? Should I up the voltage more and try to get it stable at 3.4ghz? Or should leave the voltage at 1.3v and try to get it stable at 3.2 or 3.3 then work my way up from there. Is it ok for the chip to be constantly changing the voltages and causing BSOD's because of too much or too little voltage to the chip? I'm just kinda paranoid of burning the thing out. I have been keeping and eye on things and the hottest it's gotten so far is 51 deg c. and I'm running a Hyper 212 cooler with push pull fans. My motherboard seems kinda finecky and it doesn't seem to support LLC. Is there a possibility that one of my new unlocked cores is not stable at above stock settings, as it seems to be the same chip every time that experiences hardware failure in prime95 when I try to overclock?

Your wisdom on the subject would be quite helpful. The guide was quite helpful thanks for the link. I guess my next question is if I can't find any stable overclocked settings for this chip at x6 should I just drop it down to x4 and overclock it from there as I didn't have the same issues when I overclocked it at x4 and how much of a difference does 2 extra cores make other then the bragging rights of a six core.

Thanks for your help and sorry about the rant haha









Z


----------



## zeitgeist911

Hey everyone.

Since my last post I decided to revisit the overclocking of my chip with x4 cores only. I raised the voltage to 1.4v and upped the FSB to 250 with x16 multiplier. Have a look at the attached photo. Everything runs real smooth. I think I may have problems with the 2 locked cores at anything above stock settings. Possibly defective cores? Not sure. Overclocking at x4 is proving to be much easier and much more forgiving. I tried locking one core out at a time to see if I could isolate a bad core if its just one but I received BSOD's for my effort. So what do you think, leave it at x4 @ 4.0 ghz with ratio of 16:250 with a max loaded core temp of 50 deg. OR unlock to x6 @ 3.0 ghz (turbocore'd to 3.4) with my FSB at 200 with a max loaded core temp of 40 deg.

I had it in my head that the FSB was unstable at any setting above 200 but that seems to only be the case when I unlock it to x6. The FSB is stable at 250 at x4. Seems like the x4 at @ 4.0 will be faster but also hotter but 50 degrees at full load is within the allowable temp range. What does everyone think? I'll post my settings for x6 stable at 3.0 turbocored to 3.4 FSB=200 and see the comparison.

thanks all

Z


----------



## zeitgeist911

Ok so here is my stable setup at x6 cores. Basically the stock setup. At x6 cores it likes to stay at low voltages. Its set at 1.22v and fluctuates from 1.165-1.22 and up to 1.33 with c'n'q, TC & C1 on. It doesn't like it when I up the voltages with c'n'q, TC & C1 off. I tried to move it up from 1.22 to 1.3 slowly and it wouldn't load windows. I tried reducing it to x4 cores at 1.4v stable then switching on x6 cores and leaving the voltage at 1.4v with c'n'q, TC and C1 off and it would not load windows. I then reverted back to 1.22v and it loaded.

So basically when x6 cores are unlocked it likes 1.22v with c'n'q, TC and C1 on. It runs at 3.0ghz with TC at 3.4ghz. I ran prime95 for around 45 minutes and it's stable with no hardware errors. (on a side note if I up the multiplier and disable TC I start to get hardware errors on core 1 in prime95)

At x6, 3.0ghz TC at 3.4ghz with 1.22v c'n'q, C1 on - The max temp at load is 40 degrees C. That's 10 degrees cooler than my x4, 4.0ghz with 1.40v c'n'q, C1 & TC off - The max temp at load is 50 degrees C. Over the long term the x6 runs a lot cooler and is quite a bit farther from the 55 degree red line.

I use the Benchmark feature in AMD Overdrive to give me an idea as to how my tweaks score overall. With the chip at x4 4.0ghz 16:250 ratio my benchmark score is 6200. With the chip at x6 3.0ghz (3.4 TC on) 15:200 ratio my benchmark score is 5900. The x4 runs at 50 deg C under load and the x6 runs at 40 deg C under load. So with performance comes heat, so the question is does running it hot reduce the lifespan of the chip or because I'm within safe operating temperatures under both arrangements that the lifespan reduction will be negligible. I hoping to get a good 2-3 years out of this chip so what does everyone think? Thanks in advance.

Z


----------



## DeeJaySypki

@The Fryer
I know that and i try all settings to fix this and nothing. This model of motherboard or just my have this fluctuation of voltage during Full Load with Load Line Calibration "LLC" on (no vdrop in cpu stress, even vboost







). And the fluctuation of FSB is i think some malfunction of my mobo







meyby. I need NEW one xD
Example how hight this mobo rise voltage in LLC:
We want 4x3Ghz and 1.164v all most no rising voltage (low TDP cpu and all most no vboost from LLC)
We want 6x3Ghz and 1.164v but in stress LLC rise voltage to 6x3Ghz 1.164v sometimes to 1.172v (low TDP cpu and all most no vboost from LLC)
We want 4x4Ghz and 1.392v but in stress LLC rise voltage to 4x4Ghz 1.404v
We want 6x3900 and 1.404v but in stress LLC rise voltage to 6x3900 1.428v or even depend of stress test to 1.440v

I will can do better OC but this fluctuation FSB and voltage stop me a 6x3900 jumping to all most 6x4000 at max voltage 1.440 (i don't want add moor voltage









@zeitgeist911
Do you check temperature of heat sink in power section in motherboard ? becouse for 4x3Ghz and 4x4Ghz and 6x3Ghz is perfectly fine but when we do oc 6 core this heat sink start be pretty hot and nice will be if there is just a little colling







Try using k10stat program to control your 960T, it is very small, fast and good program to OC and DownClocking








Do you have 2x4GB ram ? If yes try remove 1stick and check OC. This is just suggestion








Max temp on CPU in x6 is 55C and max voltage by AMD company 1.4v but i think if you have good coller and good temperature like 55C or low on CPU and not too hot power section of motherboard you can rise voltage to 1.440v and your CPU easily will work many years









1.4v and moor with x6 start really worm up the power section of motherboard !


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> but i have problem with jumping FSB on my M4A89GTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i can't do better OC then 6x3.9Ghz (1.416v no load and 1.440v Full Load) because at 3.9Ghz cpu speed can jump to almost 4Ghz :/
> Problem with FSB is for all settings (max OC, no OC, default and down OC) :/


Hello, i too have a M4A89GTD-PRO, and too have FSB (+4.5) jumping.
This is about LLC. I just forget about it and leave LLC on! but i have it with my BroPC on Deneb:
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/03/31/909b3c8eeaa1cb7c4b213404dc7cb8f6.png


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeitgeist911*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so here is my stable setup at x6 cores. Basically the stock setup. At x6 cores it likes to stay at low voltages. Its set at 1.22v and fluctuates from 1.165-1.22 and up to 1.33 with c'n'q, TC & C1 on. It doesn't like it when I up the voltages with c'n'q, TC & C1 off. I tried to move it up from 1.22 to 1.3 slowly and it wouldn't load windows. I tried reducing it to x4 cores at 1.4v stable then switching on x6 cores and leaving the voltage at 1.4v with c'n'q, TC and C1 off and it would not load windows. I then reverted back to 1.22v and it loaded.
> 
> So basically when x6 cores are unlocked it likes 1.22v with c'n'q, TC and C1 on. It runs at 3.0ghz with TC at 3.4ghz. I ran prime95 for around 45 minutes and it's stable with no hardware errors. (on a side note if I up the multiplier and disable TC I start to get hardware errors on core 1 in prime95)
> 
> At x6, 3.0ghz TC at 3.4ghz with 1.22v c'n'q, C1 on - The max temp at load is 40 degrees C. That's 10 degrees cooler than my x4, 4.0ghz with 1.40v c'n'q, C1 & TC off - The max temp at load is 50 degrees C. Over the long term the x6 runs a lot cooler and is quite a bit farther from the 55 degree red line.
> 
> I use the Benchmark feature in AMD Overdrive to give me an idea as to how my tweaks score overall. With the chip at x4 4.0ghz 16:250 ratio my benchmark score is 6200. With the chip at x6 3.0ghz (3.4 TC on) 15:200 ratio my benchmark score is 5900. The x4 runs at 50 deg C under load and the x6 runs at 40 deg C under load. So with performance comes heat, so the question is does running it hot reduce the lifespan of the chip or because I'm within safe operating temperatures under both arrangements that the lifespan reduction will be negligible. I hoping to get a good 2-3 years out of this chip so what does everyone think? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Z


You can use several different performance benchmarks but in the real world things are often different as I am sure you know. If all your multicore benchmarks show that the 4 cores are faster than the 6 cores then basically I can not think of any situation where the 6 core set up would be better for you. As any single, double, triple, or quad threaded application would see a severe decrease in performance on the x6 set up.

If you play games this is very noticeable even on the games that support 4+ cores. This is because even if they support 4+ cores usually only 2 of those cores will see a 100% load. This is where faster clock speeds will benefit.

When clock speeds are closer to each other for example 4.0GHz with 4 cores or 3.8GHz with 6 cores then we in a situation where some programs may perform better on the 6 core than on the 4 core. But when the 4 cores are substantially more powerful then usually even highly threaded applications will not see a benefit to having extra but slower cores.

If CPU video encoding is important to you or some other app that can run 6 cores at 100% then go a head and do a benchmark with one of those programs then compare it to the 4 core set up.

IMO they are going to be close but any program that can not run 6 core flat out is going to be faster on the 4 core set up.

Hope this helps...


----------



## zeitgeist911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> You can use several different performance benchmarks but in the real world things are often different as I am sure you know. If all your multicore benchmarks show that the 4 cores are faster than the 6 cores then basically I can not think of any situation where the 6 core set up would be better for you. As any single, double, triple, or quad threaded application would see a severe decrease in performance on the x6 set up.
> 
> If you play games this is very noticeable even on the games that support 4+ cores. This is because even if they support 4+ cores usually only 2 of those cores will see a 100% load. This is where faster clock speeds will benefit.
> 
> When clock speeds are closer to each other for example 4.0GHz with 4 cores or 3.8GHz with 6 cores then we in a situation where some programs may perform better on the 6 core than on the 4 core. But when the 4 cores are substantially more powerful then usually even highly threaded applications will not see a benefit to having extra but slower cores.
> 
> If CPU video encoding is important to you or some other app that can run 6 cores at 100% then go a head and do a benchmark with one of those programs then compare it to the 4 core set up.
> 
> IMO they are going to be close but any program that can not run 6 core flat out is going to be faster on the 4 core set up.
> 
> Hope this helps...


Hey, Thanks for the input. There is definitely a noticeable performance boost when running at x4 @ 4.0Ghz from x6 @ 3.0Ghz. My dilemma is the temperatures. I'm using a Coolermaster Hyper 212 with two 120mm fans in a push/pull arrangement and at full load the x4 @ 4ghz runs at 50deg while the x6 @ 3ghz runs at 40deg. The maximum recommended temperature for my chip is 55deg. I don't feel comfortable with only 5 degrees breathing room. I could lower the clock speeds to get it down to 40deg but at that point I may as well have the x6 core enabled. To overclock the x4 option at 4ghz I would need to look at a liquid cooling solution. I don't like the idea of cranking the fan speeds up either as excessive fan noise is an issue for me. I think I'm going to leave it at stock settings x6 setup until such a time as I can cool the x4 down to around 30-35deg fully loaded. I do tend to do video encoding, gaming, photoshop, AutoCad and Acrobat.

Thanks for your help

Z


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeitgeist911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> You can use several different performance benchmarks but in the real world things are often different as I am sure you know. If all your multicore benchmarks show that the 4 cores are faster than the 6 cores then basically I can not think of any situation where the 6 core set up would be better for you. As any single, double, triple, or quad threaded application would see a severe decrease in performance on the x6 set up.
> 
> If you play games this is very noticeable even on the games that support 4+ cores. This is because even if they support 4+ cores usually only 2 of those cores will see a 100% load. This is where faster clock speeds will benefit.
> 
> When clock speeds are closer to each other for example 4.0GHz with 4 cores or 3.8GHz with 6 cores then we in a situation where some programs may perform better on the 6 core than on the 4 core. But when the 4 cores are substantially more powerful then usually even highly threaded applications will not see a benefit to having extra but slower cores.
> 
> If CPU video encoding is important to you or some other app that can run 6 cores at 100% then go a head and do a benchmark with one of those programs then compare it to the 4 core set up.
> 
> IMO they are going to be close but any program that can not run 6 core flat out is going to be faster on the 4 core set up.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Thanks for the input. There is definitely a noticeable performance boost when running at x4 @ 4.0Ghz from x6 @ 3.0Ghz. My dilemma is the temperatures. I'm using a Coolermaster Hyper 212 with two 120mm fans in a push/pull arrangement and at full load the x4 @ 4ghz runs at 50deg while the x6 @ 3ghz runs at 40deg. The maximum recommended temperature for my chip is 55deg. I don't feel comfortable with only 5 degrees breathing room. I could lower the clock speeds to get it down to 40deg but at that point I may as well have the x6 core enabled. To overclock the x4 option at 4ghz I would need to look at a liquid cooling solution. I don't like the idea of cranking the fan speeds up either as excessive fan noise is an issue for me. I think I'm going to leave it at stock settings x6 setup until such a time as I can cool the x4 down to around 30-35deg fully loaded. I do tend to do video encoding, gaming, photoshop, AutoCad and Acrobat.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Z
Click to expand...

Well you can't really measure the temp in x6 mode so I am guessing you are going off your motherboards CPU temp. This can be 10 degrees high. You may be telling me these temps by making the comparison yourself and just adjusting for the difference if so then bravo but my guess is 50c motherboard CPU temp is just fine and probably actually 40-45 degrees.

Even 50 is fine. If you are not happy with 50 then turn down the vcore and run at 3.9GHz. I can say that absolutely with out any doubt in the world that you can use Turbo even at those speeds. Turbo gets into 1.45v but that is fine for Turbo. You can back down your clock enable turbo set it to 4.1 and do lots of testing.

To really test turbo download TMonitor. Do some bench marks with turbo on and off on lightly threaded applications. You should notice in CPU-Z when you run a prime with 1 thread and set the affinity to a single core that it runs at the higher multiplier. TMonitor will visually show you when the cpu is boosting normally which CPU-Z probably wont show without the turbo really hooking. You will notice in benchmarks that if turbo is running properly that your score will go up on lightly threaded benchmarks. Windows CPU score will be higher with turbo on than off if turbo is functioning.

It will only increase the speed of 1-2 process applications but hey that is most applications anyways.

To test for stability use Intel Burn and set it to 1 or 2 threads let it run and make sure TMon is showing some turbo spikes... To verify Turbo is functioning in Intel Burn then write down the speeds at which you finish burns with turbo on and with it off. Intel Burn will show you the speed you finish each test. Intel Burn is really just a front end for an already existing benchmark which is why I like to use it for testing turbo modes.

If you have difficulty getting stable then first you probably are not using offset mode and second you use AMD Overdrive to adjust your turbo voltages. I was able to get mine stable without using AMD Overdrive. Overdrive can also increase the amount of cores that can be used in turbo mode but stay away from that. I know the CPU (x6 version) is designed to run more cores in turbo but just leave it.

----

just my opinion...

Also 2 fans on the hyper 212 is not a big deal so you can always buy a used server fan off eBay for $10 and the fan header off performance-pcs. Then you will have an extreme performance PWM fan for ~$15-20 that would cost much more if you bought it outright with a compatible plug on the end of it.

If you want the exact model number of the fan to use just let me know. I have bought tons of them and converted them... for the most part the sound output is the same per performance meaning that running it at a speed that provides the same cooling will be the same volume but you will have the option of ~4000 rpm. One of these things almost took off my toe and exploded when I tested it and it lifted off the ground and then hovered over to my foot. I now test them in a much safer way







They are extremely heavy and well built... they are designed to be ran in extreme conditions for years. I would guess that they would cost $35-55 to buy a similar fan with the same quality but hey I could be wrong. IMO it outclasses the gentletyphoon but that's just opinion.

Either way if you need more cooling and you are not already using an extreme fan then that may be a good idea for you. Push pull usually does very little.

You can also modify the 212 to pull in cold air. To do that make sure the fan is blowing air from the rear of the case to the front of the case remove the rear exhaust fan and use something like construction paper to make a duct that goes straight to where exhaust fan was. You can keep the exhaust fan and just make it an intake fan and duct to the fan. Either way you will be pulling external air instead of internal air which will reduce your temps.

Also I used construction paper to close off the side of the heat sink so that air could not escape out the side and was forced all the way through the sink. Not sure if that mattered or not I don't think it would make a big enough difference to be measurable but I figured at 4000RPM air was going to go through and out the sides.


----------



## PuntyMario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeitgeist911*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Better late then never joining the 960t club.
> 
> I had no problem overclocking the chip when set at 4 cores with my M4A890GTD PRO Asus board. I was stable at 3.8 Ghz with temperatures around 40 degrees C fully loaded on Prime95. I was able to modify the voltages and multipliers without too much trouble.
> 
> I decided to unlock the cores of my 960t. I purchased it for $80 CDN it was new OEM sealed in its original package. The cores unlock to x6 and the processor is now recognized as the 1605t. The ram defaulted to 1333 and it posted no problem and loaded windows. I ran Prime 95 for about 3 hours and had no issues. I decided to try to bring it up slowly. Default for the cpu is 3.0 ghz with turbo core enabled to 3.4 ghz. HT/NB = 2000 FSB=200. First thing I did was increase the DRAM voltage to 1.65 and increased the frequency to 800 (x2 = 1600) which is native for the RAM. I reset the computer and have been running prime95 for about 6 hours and counting and no errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to running prime95 with only the memory freq. oc'd I tried a few combinations of multipliers and NOTHING but the stock setting and the 1600 RAM setting will work. Everything else produces the BSOD. I'm wondering if there is something simple I'm missing. So in short at x6 stock settings work with RAM at both 1333 and 1600 any other modification after that produces BSOD. I have tried leaving the RAM at 1333 and modifying from there with the same result. Any help would be appreciated. This is my first post so hopefully I've been appropriate in the info I've provided and the location of my post. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Zeitgeist_911
> 
> Phenom II x4 960t unlocked to Phenom II x6 1605t
> 8gb Corsair XMS DDR3 - PC12800 1600 RAM
> AData 256mb 6gb/s SSD
> ASUS M4A89GTD-PRO Main
> Thermaltake Commander ATX Case
> Coolermaster Hyper 212 - Double 120mm Fans
> EVGA GTX 570 Video Card
> Corsair CX750 PSU


So after seeing all your ocing action ive noticed you dont really touch the multiplier. there any reason for that? id really recommend upping the multiplier before touching the base clock. im up to 3.8 ghz with 6 cores on 19 multi and havent even touched the base clock yet. max reported mobo temp was 36 c.


----------



## zeitgeist911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Well you can't really measure the temp in x6 mode so I am guessing you are going off your motherboards CPU temp. This can be 10 degrees high. You may be telling me these temps by making the comparison yourself and just adjusting for the difference if so then bravo but my guess is 50c motherboard CPU temp is just fine and probably actually 40-45 degrees.
> 
> Even 50 is fine. If you are not happy with 50 then turn down the vcore and run at 3.9GHz. I can say that absolutely with out any doubt in the world that you can use Turbo even at those speeds. Turbo gets into 1.45v but that is fine for Turbo. You can back down your clock enable turbo set it to 4.1 and do lots of testing.
> 
> To really test turbo download TMonitor. Do some bench marks with turbo on and off on lightly threaded applications. You should notice in CPU-Z when you run a prime with 1 thread and set the affinity to a single core that it runs at the higher multiplier. TMonitor will visually show you when the cpu is boosting normally which CPU-Z probably wont show without the turbo really hooking. You will notice in benchmarks that if turbo is running properly that your score will go up on lightly threaded benchmarks. Windows CPU score will be higher with turbo on than off if turbo is functioning.
> 
> It will only increase the speed of 1-2 process applications but hey that is most applications anyways.
> 
> To test for stability use Intel Burn and set it to 1 or 2 threads let it run and make sure TMon is showing some turbo spikes... To verify Turbo is functioning in Intel Burn then write down the speeds at which you finish burns with turbo on and with it off. Intel Burn will show you the speed you finish each test. Intel Burn is really just a front end for an already existing benchmark which is why I like to use it for testing turbo modes.
> 
> If you have difficulty getting stable then first you probably are not using offset mode and second you use AMD Overdrive to adjust your turbo voltages. I was able to get mine stable without using AMD Overdrive. Overdrive can also increase the amount of cores that can be used in turbo mode but stay away from that. I know the CPU (x6 version) is designed to run more cores in turbo but just leave it.
> 
> ----
> 
> just my opinion...
> 
> Also 2 fans on the hyper 212 is not a big deal so you can always buy a used server fan off eBay for $10 and the fan header off performance-pcs. Then you will have an extreme performance PWM fan for ~$15-20 that would cost much more if you bought it outright with a compatible plug on the end of it.
> 
> If you want the exact model number of the fan to use just let me know. I have bought tons of them and converted them... for the most part the sound output is the same per performance meaning that running it at a speed that provides the same cooling will be the same volume but you will have the option of ~4000 rpm. One of these things almost took off my toe and exploded when I tested it and it lifted off the ground and then hovered over to my foot. I now test them in a much safer way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are extremely heavy and well built... they are designed to be ran in extreme conditions for years. I would guess that they would cost $35-55 to buy a similar fan with the same quality but hey I could be wrong. IMO it outclasses the gentletyphoon but that's just opinion.
> 
> Either way if you need more cooling and you are not already using an extreme fan then that may be a good idea for you. Push pull usually does very little.
> 
> You can also modify the 212 to pull in cold air. To do that make sure the fan is blowing air from the rear of the case to the front of the case remove the rear exhaust fan and use something like construction paper to make a duct that goes straight to where exhaust fan was. You can keep the exhaust fan and just make it an intake fan and duct to the fan. Either way you will be pulling external air instead of internal air which will reduce your temps.
> 
> Also I used construction paper to close off the side of the heat sink so that air could not escape out the side and was forced all the way through the sink. Not sure if that mattered or not I don't think it would make a big enough difference to be measurable but I figured at 4000RPM air was going to go through and out the sides.


Thanks for the response. Actually I took some time tonight to figure out what my problem is with x6 cores unlocked OC'd. As far as I can tell based on major trial and error is that my chip becomes unstable at x6 cores when voltage is at 1.30v and above. I reduced the voltage to 1.2975 and everything seems stable. I also upped my NB voltage from 1.12 to 1.15 which seemed to help stability slightly. The problem with not being stable above 1.3v is that I can only get a stable OC at 3.4ghz with TC enabled to 3.6ghz. Have a look at the attached photo. I ran prime for about 4 hours with no problems so far. This is the best OC I've been able to bleed out of this chip at 1.2975v. You are correct the temperature numbers I was quoting were the MB CPU temps not the core temps as you cant read the core temps at x6. Why is that? So if your saying those numbers are typically 10 degrees hotter then the core temp I should be OK with the temperatures Ive got. Thanks for your help and any additional input into dialing it in a little further would be appreciated. My ram is set at 1.65v 1600. Thanks. 

Z


----------



## JoinTheRealms

Just a quick question, what's the highest temp you guys have seen your 960t hit and for how long, i got back from class today to see warnings from ai suite that my cpu was 65c + sure enough opened up speed fan and it was hitting 67c ! must have been running at the temp for about 1-2 hours. Its still runs perfect but do you think it would have caused some amount of degradation ?

I forgot i installed that folding thing and it ran at boot........


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Just a quick question, what's the highest temp you guys have seen your 960t hit and for how long, i got back from class today to see warnings from ai suite that my cpu was 65c + sure enough opened up speed fan and it was hitting 67c ! must have been running at the temp for about 1-2 hours. Its still runs perfect but do you think it would have caused some amount of degradation ?
> 
> I forgot i installed that folding thing and it ran at boot........


should not have damage it. i got my mobo to shut down at 70C in case my water pump fails.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeitgeist911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Well you can't really measure the temp in x6 mode so I am guessing you are going off your motherboards CPU temp. This can be 10 degrees high. You may be telling me these temps by making the comparison yourself and just adjusting for the difference if so then bravo but my guess is 50c motherboard CPU temp is just fine and probably actually 40-45 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. Actually I took some time tonight to figure out what my problem is with x6 cores unlocked OC'd. As far as I can tell based on major trial and error is that my chip becomes unstable at x6 cores when voltage is at 1.30v and above. I reduced the voltage to 1.2975 and everything seems stable. I also upped my NB voltage from 1.12 to 1.15 which seemed to help stability slightly. The problem with not being stable above 1.3v is that I can only get a stable OC at 3.4ghz with TC enabled to 3.6ghz. Have a look at the attached photo. I ran prime for about 4 hours with no problems so far. This is the best OC I've been able to bleed out of this chip at 1.2975v. You are correct the temperature numbers I was quoting were the MB CPU temps not the core temps as you cant read the core temps at x6. Why is that? So if your saying those numbers are typically 10 degrees hotter then the core temp I should be OK with the temperatures Ive got. Thanks for your help and any additional input into dialing it in a little further would be appreciated. My ram is set at 1.65v 1600. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Just a quick question, what's the highest temp you guys have seen your 960t hit and for how long, i got back from class today to see warnings from ai suite that my cpu was 65c + sure enough opened up speed fan and it was hitting 67c ! must have been running at the temp for about 1-2 hours. Its still runs perfect but do you think it would have caused some amount of degradation ?
> 
> I forgot i installed that folding thing and it ran at boot........


To the thing about not reading temps in x6... all of the locked AMD chips that I have unlocked where this way. The goes for x2s that I unlocked to x4 and x3s that I unlocked to x4 and x4s I unlocked to x6. Also the name of the CPU changes and it doesn't match any production CPU.

To get an idea of what your temps are you just look at the MB-CPU and the CPU-Core temp while in X4 and under load. It wont be perfect but you can just figure the difference in percentage and apply that to your x6 readings. Or you can just go by a set amount of degrees it is up to you. The actual temp will likely be an amount of percentage off and not a fixed number but its not a big deal.

So if in x4 your MB-CPU reads 50c and your CPU-Core reads 45 then if you are in x6 mode and your MB-CPU is reading 55c you guestimate that you are ~50c

To JoinTheRealms... it has been a while since I had my 960 but I highly doubt 65c for a few hours is going to do anything at all. I know some people disagree but I think extreme voltages even with safe temps are going to cause more problems than high temps because the CPU has temperature protection.

I really hammered on some of the chips I had... Not my good 960 sample (didn't need to) but all the other chips I really beat on them and I can tell you that even running very cool under water I have seen NB or whatever you want to call it degradation. Meaning that I could no longer run as high of speeds on the NB or HT link or whatever cant remember what its called because I am all Intel for the last 9 months. But yeh that is the only degradation I have ever seen.

Don't overclock what you cant afford to take out of the computer and stomp on. That being said def don't overclock the last 10-15% of a CPU if you are not doing it for fun and if you can't afford to loose it and that being said I can not express the level of performance that I got out of a XSPC Rasa750 water cooling KIT for around $120. So for the cost of a replacement CPU you could really drill those temps down.


----------



## zeitgeist911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoinTheRealms*
> 
> Just a quick question, what's the highest temp you guys have seen your 960t hit and for how long, i got back from class today to see warnings from ai suite that my cpu was 65c + sure enough opened up speed fan and it was hitting 67c ! must have been running at the temp for about 1-2 hours. Its still runs perfect but do you think it would have caused some amount of degradation ?
> 
> I forgot i installed that folding thing and it ran at boot........


I'm running at about 43c full out on x4. I've touched the mid 60's but only for a few seconds when adjusting fan speeds. Since it was only a few hours you should be alright. I believe that the temp range for a comparable thuban chip is about 65c max with optimum below 55c. You should be fine. 70c and above for extended times I'd start to get worried.

Z


----------



## zeitgeist911

Here's what I've squeezed out of my 960t on x4. 16.5 : 250 CPU ratio. Runs at 4.125ghz 1.4v. TC, C1, C'n'Q Disabled. I may need to drop the multiplier down to 16 possibly as I seem to be pushing the edge at 16.5. Do you think upping the NB voltage will allow me to be more stable at 16.5 and above without raising the cpu voltage? OCing the x4 is a breeze compared to the x6. I have a nagging feeling one of my cores is bad because it seems to be the same core the hardware fails in prime95, the 1st core, does this make sense?

Z


----------



## zeitgeist911

sorry meant 4.2ghz


----------



## zeitgeist911

Ok so 4.2 & 4.1 did not work out. About 4 hours into prime95 and BSOD. Back to 16:250, 4.0ghz. Seems like this is going to be the ticket since 1.42v is about as high as I would like to have my chip. I think the limit is 1.47v but I don't want to risk it and hope to get some longevity out of this chip.

Anyways gonna wrap up my posts with my final x4 overclock setup on the chip. I'll post any updates on the x6 if I can ever figure out the problem overclocking it.

Cheers,


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> @The Fryer
> I know that and i try all settings to fix this and nothing. This model of motherboard or just my have this fluctuation of voltage during Full Load with Load Line Calibration "LLC" on (no vdrop in cpu stress, even vboost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). And the fluctuation of FSB is i think some malfunction of my mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meyby. I need NEW one xD
> Example how hight this mobo rise voltage in LLC:
> We want 4x3Ghz and 1.164v all most no rising voltage (low TDP cpu and all most no vboost from LLC)
> We want 6x3Ghz and 1.164v but in stress LLC rise voltage to 6x3Ghz 1.164v sometimes to 1.172v (low TDP cpu and all most no vboost from LLC)
> We want 4x4Ghz and 1.392v but in stress LLC rise voltage to 4x4Ghz 1.404v
> We want 6x3900 and 1.404v but in stress LLC rise voltage to 6x3900 1.428v or even depend of stress test to 1.440v
> 
> I will can do better OC but this fluctuation FSB and voltage stop me a 6x3900 jumping to all most 6x4000 at max voltage 1.440 (i don't want add moor voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @zeitgeist911
> Do you check temperature of heat sink in power section in motherboard ? becouse for 4x3Ghz and 4x4Ghz and 6x3Ghz is perfectly fine but when we do oc 6 core this heat sink start be pretty hot and nice will be if there is just a little colling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try using k10stat program to control your 960T, it is very small, fast and good program to OC and DownClocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have 2x4GB ram ? If yes try remove 1stick and check OC. This is just suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max temp on CPU in x6 is 55C and max voltage by AMD company 1.4v but i think if you have good coller and good temperature like 55C or low on CPU and not too hot power section of motherboard you can rise voltage to 1.440v and your CPU easily will work many years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4v and moor with x6 start really worm up the power section of motherboard !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> Hello, i too have a M4A89GTD-PRO, and too have FSB (+4.5) jumping.
> This is about LLC. I just forget about it and leave LLC on! but i have it with my BroPC on Deneb:
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/03/31/909b3c8eeaa1cb7c4b213404dc7cb8f6.png


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeitgeist911*
> 
> Ok so 4.2 & 4.1 did not work out. About 4 hours into prime95 and BSOD. Back to 16:250, 4.0ghz. Seems like this is going to be the ticket since 1.42v is about as high as I would like to have my chip. I think the limit is 1.47v but I don't want to risk it and hope to get some longevity out of this chip.
> 
> Anyways gonna wrap up my posts with my final x4 overclock setup on the chip. I'll post any updates on the x6 if I can ever figure out the problem overclocking it.
> 
> Cheers,


Been running mine 4.15MHZ @ 1.51v for over a year now








Try turning LLC off. Keep your VRM's cool,and think about a better cooler.


----------



## Gereti

i have got my 960T unlocked x6 with asrock 970 extreme 4,[email protected] 1.4V normal clock's,(24/7,but i have used [email protected]/7 too 1.5V),max clocks i have got 4.0Ghz
Info: http://valid.canardpc.com/2663197
umh,my mobo show 1.616V for these clock's,but i placed 1.6V,well,i dont care about that








maby i should try raise my clock's when i buy second 7870,but it's then,not now,


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> i have got my 960T unlocked x6 with asrock 970 extreme 4,[email protected] 1.4V normal clock's,(24/7,but i have used [email protected]/7 too 1.5V),max clocks i have got 4.0Ghz
> Info: http://valid.canardpc.com/2663197
> umh,my mobo show 1.616V for these clock's,but i placed 1.6V,well,i dont care about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maby i should try raise my clock's when i buy second 7870,but it's then,not now,


Your Vcore is much to high, you should try 1.35v for 3.8ghz.


----------



## zeitgeist911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Been running mine 4.15MHZ @ 1.51v for over a year now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try turning LLC off. Keep your VRM's cool,and think about a better cooler.


I don't think I have the option to turn off LLC. Does it have another name because I can't find anything that says LLC in the BIOS? Just cool'n'quiet & c1e which I have both turned off including Turbocore as well.


----------



## DeeJaySypki

LLC = Load Line Calibration
LLC off = vdrop
vdrop = bad for OC


----------



## zeitgeist911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> i have got my 960T unlocked x6 with asrock 970 extreme 4,[email protected] 1.4V normal clock's,(24/7,but i have used [email protected]/7 too 1.5V),max clocks i have got 4.0Ghz
> Info: http://valid.canardpc.com/2663197
> umh,my mobo show 1.616V for these clock's,but i placed 1.6V,well,i dont care about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maby i should try raise my clock's when i buy second 7870,but it's then,not now,


How long were you running at 1.5v? I think the max recommended voltage is 1.47v. Did you notice any temperature problems at 1.5v? My chip becomes unstable at 1.2875v and above on x6 so it limits my overclocking potential. I'm trying to figure out why I get hardware errors on core x0 when I raise the voltage about 1.2875v on x6 cores no matter which multiplier I try to use. If I lower it to stock multiplier and keep the voltage at between 1.22 and 1.2875 no hardware errors. Do you think this may be a bad core?


----------



## rdr09

BF3 co-op at 1080 Ultra 4MSAA. Phenom II x 4 4GHz and the 7970 stock





getting hot in the eastcoast. i'll try Operation Firestorm 64-man server next. last time gpu was only at 85% usage.

Man! this with the latest driver - sweet. gained 300 points in 3D Mark 11 in graphics and BF3 is smooth as ever.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> LLC = Load Line Calibration
> LLC off = vdrop
> vdrop = bad for OC


Your definition of the feature is correct. Your assumption that VDROOP is bad is not accurate. I assure you this is not something we can argue or explain back and fourth so please do not waste your breathe.

There is an abundance of very technical reading available that explains why LLC is not a good idea and where the CPUs are designed around VDROP/VDROOP which is actually something that happens on ALL electric devices period. You turn on every appliance in your house you are going to notice a drop in voltage.

AMD and Intel have built in things to accommodate for this and adding to LLC to the mix complicates things.

I am not saying LLC is bad or that everyone should go turn it off. I am just saying that your simple definition is simply wrong and actually very wrong.

It is best for the majority of OCers to turn LLC OFF and use OFFSET overclocking. This may not be the case for the most extreme OCs but I can run all my OCs on all of the chips I have OC'd without LLC, w/ offset, and with all C states functioning.

LLC also makes it difficult to achieve functioning C-States under partial load.


----------



## rdr09

BF3 MP 64-man server

Phenom II X 4 4GHz, 7970 stock





Phenom II X 6 4GHz, 7970 stock





Just want to share.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> LLC = Load Line Calibration
> LLC off = vdrop
> vdrop = bad for OC


sometimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Your definition of the feature is correct. Your assumption that VDROOP is bad is not accurate. I assure you this is not something we can argue or explain back and fourth so please do not waste your breathe.
> 
> There is an abundance of very technical reading available that explains why LLC is not a good idea and where the CPUs are designed around VDROP/VDROOP which is actually something that happens on ALL electric devices period. You turn on every appliance in your house you are going to notice a drop in voltage.
> 
> AMD and Intel have built in things to accommodate for this and adding to LLC to the mix complicates things.
> 
> I am not saying LLC is bad or that everyone should go turn it off. I am just saying that your simple definition is simply wrong and actually very wrong.
> 
> It is best for the majority of OCers to turn LLC OFF and use OFFSET overclocking. This may not be the case for the most extreme OCs but I can run all my OCs on all of the chips I have OC'd without LLC, w/ offset, and with all C states functioning.
> 
> LLC also makes it difficult to achieve functioning C-States under partial load.










It depends on the motherboard greatly too. I turn it off because I have more control of the voltage.LLC on auto/on can often lead to large variances in voltage.So a 1.52v setting can spike over 1.65v under load with LLC. Turn it off,set your voltage a few notches higher than is required in bios,then watch it drop to the right setting under load in Windows,which is where it matters.

Also each system will vary,you really have to tune your own for best results.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Your definition of the feature is correct. Your assumption that VDROOP is bad is not accurate. I assure you this is not something we can argue or explain back and fourth so please do not waste your breathe.
> 
> There is an abundance of very technical reading available that explains why LLC is not a good idea and where the CPUs are designed around VDROP/VDROOP which is actually something that happens on ALL electric devices period. You turn on every appliance in your house you are going to notice a drop in voltage.
> 
> AMD and Intel have built in things to accommodate for this and adding to LLC to the mix complicates things.
> 
> I am not saying LLC is bad or that everyone should go turn it off. I am just saying that your simple definition is simply wrong and actually very wrong.
> 
> It is best for the majority of OCers to turn LLC OFF and use OFFSET overclocking. This may not be the case for the most extreme OCs but I can run all my OCs on all of the chips I have OC'd without LLC, w/ offset, and with all C states functioning.
> 
> LLC also makes it difficult to achieve functioning C-States under partial load.


If you understand the V-droop your system has , you can compensate for it . It's been my experience that I can get higher clocks with less heat without LLC.
The last sentence brought up a very good point. I have 2 systems running 8350's, one has a 990fxa GD80V2 the other an Asus chv-z. If I fiddle with the settings on my MSI enough I can get it to run 1.55 volts @ 5 ghz loaded and still have it downclock to 1.4 ghz at 1.1 volts when idling. I haven't been able to do that on the Asus rig while using LLC, but to be fair, I have only had it for 3 months compared to 6 for the msi. Maybe in time i will figure out a way to make it work on the ASUS
+1 rep to the dew


----------



## givmedew

Thanks for the rep... I have read articles far beyond my technical knowledge (really and truly need to be an electrical engineer to understand it all). All in the search of the truth behind LLC.

Honestly hear is my opinion and it will piss people off...

LLC is for the most part a garbage feature that is there because if they didn't have it some people who don't realize it is garbage would not buy the board. It's implementation is not the same across the board which makes it even worse because one board may implement it differently than another board.

LLC was arguably created because some older board really did need it. So you had people doing pencil mods and what not to try to overcome these issues. Since then boards have gotten better but more importantly the CPU manufacturers have compensated for this issue and designed the CPUs around this issue.

I think the most DAMMING information is the scope screen shots... They show that with LLC enabled you can get some very nasty out of spec voltage spikes. The LLC is controlled by a part that is not made by the manufacturer of the board but it's settings can be adjusted via certain resistance values. None of this information is explained well enough for me to have any faith in LLC across multiple platforms.

Unfortunately for me I am a tinkerer. I could care less if I have the fastest system and care a lot more about is the system that I have running as fast as it safely can. I race against myself and not others and I try to get things to work that others just up and shut off to make overclocking simpler.

They call this MORE STABLE!!! Simpler is not more stable it is just easier to get stable... You can get it stable with ALL of the original features (except the double multiplier bump up on the 900 series intels that has to be off for IMO). But all other C-States can be stabilized. Some SSDs can have performance issues from disabled C-States (more an Intel prob I think).

So I am not an engineer and therefore I can not explain all of this with any certainty but seriously if you have read as much on the subject as I have and you have investigated LLC on as many boards as I have and have been able to get the same max OCs (it takes more work) then you too would know how to fight forest fires!

I know you are all AMD fans







but you may want to read about stabilizing C-States with offset voltage on 2500, 2700, 3500 and 3700 series processors. Also like the other person just said if you are already tuned in with LLC then just write down what CPU-Z says your voltage is. Then turn off LLC and bump your offset up quite a few notches and your multi down a few (temporarily) then boot into windows run CPU-Z and prime and however far off you are from what that voltage was with LLC on then just add or subtract that much from your offset settings and re-enable the OC you had with LLC... Then re-test... and chances are MAGIC!!! it will be stable... If not it should be within one more offset pump.

The difference??? LLC does not and can not properly adjust for partial load as it looks at the entire package load. This is extremely problematic with C-States and even more problematic with a core that locks in on turbo... because that core will need the voltage boost that it normally sees with LLC but will no longer have it.

I have been able to get all my turbo capable AMD processors to run a higher turbo clock than the max OC clock and therefore usually back the max OC off 1 multi and run turbo for example a 960T running 3.9GHz x6 @1.392 with no LLC and then having the turbo set to 4.1 or 4.2 GHz and be completely stable without using AMD OVERDRIVE.

The proc was perfectly stable at 4.1 and the water cooling could handle it but I think it is fun to adventure. When I did this with my turbo I couldn't find any information on people running the turbo with high OCs... getting it to work was rewarding. But LLC would be problematic and although you may be able to get your TURBO to work with LLC the issue is that you will different voltages for turbo with high single core load and turbo with high dual core load. This is not ok for me.

If you think your LLC OC is stable it may very well be... but turn on all C-States and do a few tests for me. One test is set the affinity on Prime95 to a single core in task manager and then run only 1 thread in prime95. This should max out a single core and you should not see any core leveling happening. Run that test for 24 hours... DID YOU PASS? Then run Intel Burn Test with it set to 2 processes... this time do not change any affinity settings. You should see some core leveling happening... On CPU-Z you should also see the cpu speed fluctuating if it isn't download TMONITOR and verify that there is some down clocking happening. If down clocking is happening and all your c-states are enabled go ahead and run this 100 or so times... Did it pass?

Last test... Run prime95 with 1 less process then cores your have... So if you have 6 cores have it run 5... DO NOT set any affinity settings and make sure they are not still enabled from the last run. (if you restarted your PC they wont be). Core leveling should be happening in TMON or TaskMan but shouldn't be noticeable from CPU-Z... Can you do this for 12+ hours?

If so you are part throttle stable... which is just as important as part throttle stable. If you are happy with your temps then by all means leave LLC on...

My 2 cents









I can not speak for LLC in a sub-zero or extreme benching scenario but I have a lot of experience with the 920 on a Asus Rampage III Extreme and LLC could not net me faster results on water. I never had any temp issues (always below 50 HT off and below 60 with HT on). So aside from sub-zero cooling I do not see how LLC could have done anything for that processor.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Your Vcore is much to high, you should try 1.35v for 3.8ghz.


Tryed already,won't work, 3.6Ghz goes easily with auto voltages (1.385V/x6),but 3.8Ghz needed 1.5V,what i have tried,but it vould be work,im not sure,cos my computer give just enought BSOD:s now,so i haven't tryed harder, (BSOD:s come,NTKRNL,of my radeon driver's,of my prosessor,maby even my windows is broblem,and at last,my mobo is broken (melted close of usb/1393 cable place on motherboard,well,it happened (maby happened),last summer,but im lazy to send my mobo to repair,but i still have luckily,time to february to send that,so i think send my motherboard on repair,when i chance my computer case (now that,little weak Rosewill Ranger,maby chance it to Fractal R4,or something)
*Sorry my bad english*









E:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeitgeist911*
> 
> How long were you running at 1.5v? I think the max recommended voltage is 1.47v. Did you notice any temperature problems at 1.5v? My chip becomes unstable at 1.2875v and above on x6 so it limits my overclocking potential. I'm trying to figure out why I get hardware errors on core x0 when I raise the voltage about 1.2875v on x6 cores no matter which multiplier I try to use. If I lower it to stock multiplier and keep the voltage at between 1.22 and 1.2875 no hardware errors. Do you think this may be a bad core?


I have used even 1.6V of my prosessor,not any broblem's with that,(With Air)
there last summer 1.4V/3.4Ghz x6 temps when played MP3
http://i.imgur.com/Msjt4.png
Case was something old,giant chieftec with front 2x80mm and rear 2x80mm fans
cooler was mugen3,and i even tryed on that summer, radeon 3850CF,
but,my usually temps was maby 50*C becose my own room was little cooler,than that place,when i was on that summer (my mom sister's house)
but now,3.6Ghz/[email protected] temps are maby max +40*C (lowest fan speed(mugen3 fan speed with changed fan 1100rpm min))


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeitgeist911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> quote]
> 
> How long were you running at 1.5v? I think the max recommended voltage is 1.47v. Did you notice any temperature problems at 1.5v? My chip becomes unstable at 1.2875v and above on x6 so it limits my overclocking potential. I'm trying to figure out why I get hardware errors on core x0 when I raise the voltage about 1.2875v on x6 cores no matter which multiplier I try to use. If I lower it to stock multiplier and keep the voltage at between 1.22 and 1.2875 no hardware errors. Do you think this may be a bad core?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are having errors on core 0 in x6 mode but not in x4 mode it could be that core 0 in x6 mode and core 0 in x4 mode are not actually the same exact cores.
> 
> What you may want to do is unlock the cpu to x6 mode then selectively disable core 0 in the bios and try again.
> 
> One thing though is that I am not certain that selecting what the bios calls core 0 will actually be disabling what windows refers to as core 0. It might match correctly but you will need to verify it by testing in windows after you are done.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gereti

Now,little test,maby i make these to my 24/7 clock's

http://valid.canardpc.com/2781633
E:Not work,computer crashed,not enought voltages i think...


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Now,little test,maby i make these to my 24/7 clock's
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2781633
> E:Not work,computer crashed,not enought voltages i think...


your pushing 1.53v to the core... yopu better be on phaze if your pushing it that hard becuse even good water it is risky to push it that hard.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> your pushing 1.53v to the core... yopu better be on phaze if your pushing it that hard becuse even good water it is risky to push it that hard.


weel well well...maby,i have used even 1.61V,and got 4Ghz stable,but then my mobo's got too much warms,and BSOD,
These stuff are too new to me







,need learn more of them,most of my overclockings, i have made on amd athlon xp/duron stuff...








and most of my overclock's,i have made on FSB,becose this 960T,is actually my first Black Edition prosessor
and second,my mobo is piece of S**t,becose it's melted,littlebit,but it have working,maby,...allmost 10months,on that to it melted (dont know how,or why it melted (1394 chip i think is melted))
Maby i should send that on repair,but i'm too lazy for that,but,...maby some day,...i have still 10 months time to send that on repair,...


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> weel well well...maby,i have used even 1.61V,and got 4Ghz stable,but then my mobo's got too much warms,and BSOD,
> These stuff are too new to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,need learn more of them,most of my overclockings, i have made on amd athlon xp/duron stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most of my overclock's,i have made on FSB,becose this 960T,is actually my first Black Edition prosessor
> and second,my mobo is piece of S**t,becose it's melted,littlebit,but it have working,maby,...allmost 10months,on that to it melted (dont know how,or why it melted (1394 chip i think is melted))
> Maby i should send that on repair,but i'm too lazy for that,but,...maby some day,...i have still 10 months time to send that on repair,...


1.61 for 4.0? Not good. Pick up a decent 990FX board.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> LLC = Load Line Calibration
> LLC off = vdrop
> vdrop = bad for OC


Manipulating LLC for some droop is not bad if you're using CnQ and need to tune for higher idle voltage.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeeJaySypki*
> 
> LLC = Load Line Calibration
> LLC off = vdrop
> vdrop = bad for OC
> 
> 
> 
> Manipulating LLC for some droop is not bad if you're using CnQ and need to tune for higher idle voltage.
Click to expand...

Tuning for higher idle voltage or higher part throttle voltage means NOT using LLC... as LLC has the most effect under full load.

Not sure if that is what you where trying to say or not... I wasn't sure.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> 1.61 for 4.0? Not good. Pick up a decent 990FX board.


Well,i would,but i wont buy,i buy this
http://www.msi.com/product/mb/790FX-GD70.html
becose i got that cheap one of my friend (and 1100T too,and other stuff,so i got this 960T on my second computer,and finish my lan-computer project)
so then i can send my asrock 970 extreme 4 to repair,








but this is if i get money,so i go now with my asrock mobo,


----------



## JoinTheRealms

If you need over 1.55v to get it stable, consider it unobtainable. Not worth the substantial degradation for a few mhz, out of interest what kind of temps you hitting underload ?


----------



## Gereti

40*C to 50*C temps on load,and my fan's are minium speed's (cpu-cooler mugen3 with one 1100rpm silverstone (max 2400rpm))
Case is Rosewill ranger,and every fanhole is in use (2x140mm+5x120mm)
but i think that,to the biggest broblem is my melted mobo,but it has been working since last summer...


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Now,little test,maby i make these to my 24/7 clock's
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2781633
> E:Not work,computer crashed,not enought voltages i think...


At that voltage I hit almost 4.4GHz.
Something is not OK there, like CPU/NB and/or RAM, ... or a bad core even if you were able to unlock it


----------



## Gereti

memory clock's are normally 1333mhz,
i have 4 ramstick on my computer
2x4gb kingston 1333mhz cl9 low-profile,and 2x2gb kinsgton 1333mhz HyperX blue cl7
but when i used ounly 2x4gb kit,i was same broblem's,i think that my mobo is the broblem,so i try to fix it,to try to buy MSI FX790-GD70 motherboard (got it cheap,and phenom II 1100T too,)
little thing,swhy i change my asrock 970 extreme 4 on that;
More sata-places (8 sata,instead on my 5,and even 1 ide place (so i got 2 HDD on that)
4x pci-e x16 (on 2x card CF 16/16,and four 8/8/8/8)
better place for pci (so i got my audigy2 on use,even if i buy second 7870 on CF!)
and then i can send my asrock mobo on repair,and then i get that on my,...computer,one of my many computer,or something








E: and my computer freezed even,when i was 960Tx4,[email protected],when i tried to open cpu-z,


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Tuning for higher idle voltage or higher part throttle voltage means NOT using LLC... as LLC has the most effect under full load.
> 
> Not sure if that is what you where trying to say or not... I wasn't sure.


I mean you'd allow droop which means you'll need higher VCore offset which means higher idle voltage with the same load VCore.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Tuning for higher idle voltage or higher part throttle voltage means NOT using LLC... as LLC has the most effect under full load.
> 
> Not sure if that is what you where trying to say or not... I wasn't sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean you'd allow droop which means you'll need higher VCore offset which means higher idle voltage with the same load VCore.
Click to expand...

OK I get you... I knew that is what you where saying but I was confused a bit by the wording.


----------



## japuaa

BTW - max Socket temps of our beloved 960t
yesterday I did something in my PC and I accidentaly teared CPU fan cable, closed case and turned it on....
PC was a little bit stuttering but stable,I did not realize that CPU fan was not spinnig... so I restarted few times (I thought that my Windows is a little ill after 2 years







) aand then I discovered CPU fan speed was 0 and TEMPS - 75°C on CPU (measured on Mobo socket), 66°C on cores...
so... I pluged wire.... no harm done and not a single **** was given that day








amazing chip


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

I'm way late to the club. I recently joined the site due to Gigabyte issues... Anyways a while back I bought a Phenom 2 X4 840T because I was bored of my 955BE and wanted to play with something new. I picked it up on Ebay for 70 dollars. I was able to unlock both locked cores. It was Prime stable at 3.3ghz with stock volts on all 6 cores. I did find out why cores 5 and 6 were locked. They were power hungry above that. Best stable OC I could do was 3.7ghz with 1.513v, I eventually backed it off to 3.6ghz with 1.48v for 24/7 use. Not to bad for a 70 dollar investment. Its been like almost a year and going strong. Its in my backup machine now that I've built a FX 8350 rig.

http://s164.photobucket.com/user/ozzyrulez/media/DSC_0030.jpg.html
http://s164.photobucket.com/user/ozzyrulez/media/840t6cores.png.html
http://s164.photobucket.com/user/ozzyrulez/media/840t3712.png.html


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzzyRuleZ*
> 
> I'm way late to the club. I recently joined the site due to Gigabyte issues... Anyways a while back I bought a Phenom 2 X4 840T because I was bored of my 955BE and wanted to play with something new. I picked it up on Ebay for 70 dollars. I was able to unlock both locked cores. It was Prime stable at 3.3ghz with stock volts on all 6 cores. I did find out why cores 5 and 6 were locked. They were power hungry above that. Best stable OC I could do was 3.7ghz with 1.513v, I eventually backed it off to 3.6ghz with 1.48v for 24/7 use. Not to bad for a 70 dollar investment. Its been like almost a year and going strong. Its in my backup machine now that I've built a FX 8350 rig.
> 
> http://s164.photobucket.com/user/ozzyrulez/media/DSC_0030.jpg.htmlhttp://s164.photobucket.com/user/ozzyrulez/media/840t6cores.png.htmlhttp://s164.photobucket.com/user/ozzyrulez/media/840t3712.png.html[//quote]
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my [email protected]/x6,and it's stable,even reference voltages, (1.38),but now i run it on 1.48V,just in case,but it's still sometimes crash (and other's,my computer crash,even prosessor is 960T,not unloaced,it's still crash,so i think that my motherboard is broblem,well,it's melted,so i'm maby right on that,but soon,when i get money,i buy MSi FX790-GD70 motherboard,so i get 16/16cf support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> possibility use same time,my sound blaster augiy 2 sound card


----------



## zoomer-fodder

AMD Athlon II X2 640 Zosma - is too have a name in CPU-Z with unlock - Phenom II X6 1405T, like your Phenom II X4 840T.


----------



## OzzyRuleZ

Nice. How well did it clock and were all 6 cores good?


----------



## zoomer-fodder

i no have it. i have 960t. i just know about it.
athlon 640 series have a extremely low % to unlock.


----------



## Gereti

that name is btw 640*T*, not like regular 640,
just like have 840,and 840*T*
Learn difference


----------



## Kdman

Yes just broke 4.4ghz!


----------



## Kdman




----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Kd, are you still using the same motherboard? you cooled the mosfets? nice oc.


----------



## Kdman

Yes i am, and i also got the Enzotech MST-88 for mosfet cooling and even after that it was still downclocking, so i got the program PhenomTweakerMSR to change all of my pstates to what i wanted. So i simply changed pstate4's multiplier to 17 which was what P1 was set to.
So i solved it now after trial and error.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> Yes i am, and i also got the Enzotech MST-88 for mosfet cooling and even after that it was still downclocking, so i got the program PhenomTweakerMSR to change all of my pstates to what i wanted. So i simply changed pstate4's multiplier to 17 which was what P1 was set to.
> So i solved it now after trial and error.


good job, Kd. never used that Tweaker. may have to read up on it.


----------



## Kdman

Yes if you ever have throttling problems it is definitely a great solution.


----------



## Fouquin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> Yes if you ever have throttling problems it is definitely a great solution.


I have some bad throttling issues on the GA-990FXA-UD3 even after mosfet cooling (stock heatsink with a Delta 40mm 8000RPM fan tied to it XD) so I will definitely look into this as a possible solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> good job, Kd. never used that Tweaker. may have to read up on it.


Please share what you discover!


----------



## Kdman

Yes just change all your pstates to be the same but DO NOT TOUCH the voltage, and make sure to select apply at startup!


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://valid.canardpc.com/2609985
just validable and bootable)


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*


That's alot of volts, was it just for validation or is it stable?


----------



## Kdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> That's alot of volts, was it just for validation or is it stable?


It was kinda stable not 100% but it ran no prob!


----------



## zoomer-fodder

My New World Record with Thuban (absolut all version) + one 7970
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6645414
Graphics Score - 11718
Physics Score - 7462
Combined Score - 7093
This is my opponent:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6645414/3dm11/5964499


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> My New World Record with Thuban (absolut all version) + one 7970
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6645414
> Graphics Score - 11718
> Physics Score - 7462
> Combined Score - 7093
> This is my opponent:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6645414/3dm11/5964499


how can you get that physics at just 4.2? maybe the ram.

this was with the 7950 using pre - 12.11 drivers . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4135212

never had a chance to oc my 7970 and zosma because of the 550w psu.

edit: i am thinking of selling my intel setup and just use my amd rig for games but this amd rig is for work as well.


----------



## Gereti

im happy with my score on 3dmark06 with 7870+unlocked 960T
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/16887843


----------



## zoomer-fodder

rdr09, wow! You have a realy nice physics score too!








I get that physics score with CPU @ 4.21Ghz / CPUNB @ 3.06Ghz / DRAM @ 2.04Ghz 10-10-10-25-20-1T DC Unganged =)) It is my 24/7 OC.
full heavy load (ОССТ / LinX) - 1.489v maximum on CPU - multimeter only
medium load (prime95 blender) - 1.477v maximum on CPU - multimeter only
Games load - 1.45-1.46v on CPU - multimeter only
and maximum 1.415v on CPUNB with full heavy load - multimeter only
and 1.400v CPUNB in Games - multimeter only
Software Monitoring all time show more low vcore...
Asus Crosshair IV Extreme + Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme
Chieftec 850W
Temperatures:
CPU - 37*C idle / 50*C Games / 65*C stress-tests
Maybe its info be interests for You.
Sorry for my bad english, im russian xD


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> rdr09, wow! You have a realy nice physics score too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that physics score with CPU @ 4.21Ghz / CPUNB @ 3.06Ghz / DRAM @ 2.04Ghz 10-10-10-25-20-1T DC Unganged =)) It is my 24/7 OC.
> full heavy load (ОССТ / LinX) - 1.489v maximum on CPU - multimeter only
> medium load (prime95 blender) - 1.477v maximum on CPU - multimeter only
> Games load - 1.45-1.46v on CPU - multimeter only
> and maximum 1.415v on CPUNB with full heavy load - multimeter only
> and 1.400v CPUNB in Games - multimeter only
> Software Monitoring all time show more low vcore...
> Asus Crosshair IV Extreme + Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme
> Chieftec 850W
> Temperatures:
> CPU - 37*C idle / 50*C Games / 65*C stress-tests
> Maybe its info be interests for You.
> Sorry for my bad english, im russian xD


Well,it's better than mine,and i'm from finland









damn,want get money fast to to 1100T and msi 790Fx GD-70









That should need less Cpu voltages than my 960T


----------



## zoomer-fodder

1090Т last revision have a VID vcore cpu/cpunb - 1250/1175 = 99% can be OCed to 4Ghz CPU / 3Ghz CPUNB on air
1100T last revision have a VID - 1350/1200 - 60-70% can be OCed to 4/3 on air
i mean for OC - latest 1090T be better that any 1100T
This is my personal statistics from internet.
Most Best vcore VID on all version Thubans have a - 960T manufactured 7 week of 2012 year - it is X4 - 1150/1100 and X6 - 1175/1100
this is last Thubans in history AMD for sales.
first revisions Thuban have a incredible 1475/1350 VID = 90% cant be OCed to 4/3
Not BE Thubans - not good, blocked multiplier.
first revision 960T/970T have a low procent of lucky unlock, and have a high vcore, when OCed.
i dont know about he's VIDs...


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> 1090Т last revision have a VID vcore cpu/cpunb - 1250/1175 = 99% can be OCed to 4Ghz CPU / 3Ghz CPUNB on air
> 1100T last revision have a VID - 1350/1200 - 60-70% can be OCed to 4/3 on air
> i mean for OC - latest 1090T be better that any 1100T
> This is my personal statistics from internet.
> Most Best vcore VID on all version Thubans have a - 960T manufactured 7 week of 2012 year - it is X4 - 1150/1100 and X6 - 1175/1100
> this is last Thubans in history AMD for sales.
> first revisions Thuban have a incredible 1475/1350 VID = 90% cant be OCed to 4/3
> Not BE Thubans - not good, blocked multiplier.


Well,i got good offer of phenom II 1100T+msi 790FX GD-70, 50€,not bad at all?
,wellwell,now i just need that f***ing 50€...


----------



## zoomer-fodder

but if You wanna true TOP Thuban - it is only 1100T.
wow its very nice price for 790FX MB + X6 CPU! Good Luck!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> but if You wanna true TOP Thuban - it is only 1100T.
> wow its very nice price for 790FX MB + X6 CPU! Good Luck!


yeah, Thanks
and that msi motherboard give me bossibility to radeon 7870 crossfire (now i have one,second i buy maby on august becose i get taxes off the price when you buy it through the school
so my second 7870 pays just 160€

Something good of school i think
And i can use my audiocard with crossfire on that motherboard,becose pci-slot's are available 2 slot graphics cards,
Ah,i can use my sound blaster audigy 2,im happy with this

And when i replace my 960T with 1100T,960T can go my second computer,with 6870 (i got that cheap too)
so i can finish my long project,lan-pc
so i don't have to mowe my 1st computer every time if i go to my friend or something like that









but now,first thing is get those money for that mobo and cpu becose my current motherboard decays into my hands


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Well,i got good offer of phenom II 1100T+msi 790FX GD-70, 50€,not bad at all?
> ,wellwell,now i just need that f***ing 50€...


Make sure you have active cooling on the VRM's on that board


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> but if You wanna true TOP Thuban - it is only 1100T.
> wow its very nice price for 790FX MB + X6 CPU! Good Luck!


zoomer this was what i used to make the run. can't oc my ram anymore . . .



it was during winter of course.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> yeah, Thanks
> and that msi motherboard give me bossibility to radeon 7870 crossfire (now i have one,second i buy maby on august becose i get taxes off the price when you buy it through the school
> so my second 7870 pays just 160€
> 
> Something good of school i think
> And i can use my audiocard with crossfire on that motherboard,becose pci-slot's are available 2 slot graphics cards,
> Ah,i can use my sound blaster audigy 2,im happy with this
> 
> And when i replace my 960T with 1100T,960T can go my second computer,with 6870 (i got that cheap too)
> so i can finish my long project,lan-pc
> so i don't have to mowe my 1st computer every time if i go to my friend or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now,first thing is get those money for that mobo and cpu becose my current motherboard decays into my hands


gereti, do you mind posting pictures of your rig?the one in your avatar. like cssork said, careful with that msi board.


----------



## Gereti

of cource i be careful lwith that msi when i get it,i have one little 40mm shuttle fan what i used on my asrock 970 extreme 4 on MB,and i used 80mm AC fan cooling my motherboard powerphase
maby i install those fans on msi too
pic's of my rig,of course
here's something pictures of my rig
http://gereti.imgur.com/all/
scythe ninja 3 fanclips fit with my mugen3,but my 40mm fan's give little broblem,
http://i.imgur.com/9epwLez.jpg
so i was have to make little *mod*
servercomputer hdd fan's on mugen 3







(119x119x40mm)
http://i.imgur.com/hkw02Gd.jpg

And here's my asrock bromblem,melted firewire chip
http://i.imgur.com/dgXOuKh.jpg

well luckily i got deal with store where bought that and they said to they got my motherboard to check,if it's able to go warranty
but i cant send this asrock before i got that msi,harmfull broblem...

Gfx card is VTX3D 7870ghz-edition,but cooling system is now xigmatek battleaxe ((good cooler,i recommend that)not picture's available now)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> of cource i be careful lwith that msi when i get it,i have one little 40mm shuttle fan what i used on my asrock 970 extreme 4 on MB,and i used 80mm AC fan cooling my motherboard powerphase
> maby i install those fans on msi too
> pic's of my rig,of course
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> here's something pictures of my rig
> http://gereti.imgur.com/all/
> scythe ninja 3 fanclips fit with my mugen3,but my 40mm fan's give little broblem,
> http://i.imgur.com/9epwLez.jpg
> so i was have to make little *mod*
> servercomputer hdd fan's on mugen 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (119x119x40mm)
> http://i.imgur.com/hkw02Gd.jpg
> 
> And here's my asrock bromblem,melted firewire chip
> http://i.imgur.com/dgXOuKh.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> well luckily i got deal with store where bought that and they said to they got my motherboard to check,if it's able to go warranty
> but i cant send this asrock before i got that msi,harmfull broblem...
> 
> Gfx card is VTX3D 7870ghz-edition,but cooling system is now xigmatek battleaxe ((good cooler,i recommend that)not picture's available now)


thanks, Gereti for sharing. i had mugen, too. i think it was version 2. Huge and hard to install but very efficient. did not fit my intel board 'cause it hit the gpu. sorry about your asrock. i also have an asrock and it lets you boot straight to windows love it. good luck on the 1100T.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/05/30/52d65e8af5553ada1d4b7d2821236306.png
i wanna winter again, i wanna try to get Physics Score record :^)


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/05/30/52d65e8af5553ada1d4b7d2821236306.png
> i wanna winter again, i wanna try to get Physics Score record :^)


Ah,winter,i would try ginebench when i got better motherboard on my 960T,
jeah,i got little sponsor to motherboard+prosessor,and got 50€
50€= phenom+mB
75€=phenom+MB+radeon 6870
115€=phenom+MB+radeon+Corsair GS600W+ (radeon 6790,or 2x7750),i maby take 6790 and put that to athlon II 240 computer,and i can use plausible 6790 cooler on 6870,becose allmost same card
(6870 is asus stock cooler model,little fan broblem but i have replace radial fan for that)
ofcourse i send him sound blaster xfi-pci card+firewire card,becose i dont need them,


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/05/30/52d65e8af5553ada1d4b7d2821236306.png
> i wanna winter again, i wanna try to get Physics Score record :^)


i am sorry zoomer. check post#2027 . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189945/amd-zosma-960t-1600t-1605t-cpu-club/2020#post_18552057

Redwoodz gave me hints to get it. i know you can beat it.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i am sorry zoomer. check post#2027 . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189945/amd-zosma-960t-1600t-1605t-cpu-club/2020#post_18552057
> 
> Redwoodz gave me hints to get it. i know you can beat it.


Oh!,you beat 12C/12T Opteron!
Gratz


----------



## zoomer-fodder

WOW! Very Nice! 8 points in Cinebench - Super! =))


----------



## zoomer-fodder

my stable current OC 24/7:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2817961


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Oh!,you beat 12C/12T Opteron!
> Gratz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> WOW! Very Nice! 8 points in Cinebench - Super! =))


winter temps and the scythe with 3 fans made it possible. i cracked the window open. thanks.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

How much do you guys think a 960T would be worth with the original packaging (including stock fan) and the locked cores both being stable?

I'm thinking about selling my 960T...again.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

some cool staff about my Thuban 1600T:
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/06/05/993aacec138d2bfc2556d8d271d46bdc.png
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/06/05/51f1999dadc441ea2cfc4238c594f11e.png
http://valid.canardpc.com/2822960
CPUNB OCed 3100+ Mhz / DRAM OCed 2100Mhz / CPU OCed 4300+ Mhz / Low VCORE 1.428v


----------



## sevos

Hello,
i just bought 960T, but when I try to overclock it is unstable. Sometimes the overclock will go through ok but most times it just freezes.
I overclock the CPU in AMD overdrive, because when I do it BIOS the PC won't start. Can you please give me some advice?

My setup:
CPU - Phenom II X4 960T
COOL - Gelid Solution Tranquillo rev.2
MBO - ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe AM2+
RAM - (6GB DDR2 800) 2x2GB + 2x1GB A-Data +Series EE 800+ MHz
GPU - Gigabyte 6850 GV-R685OC-1GB
HDD - WD Blue 640GB + WD Black 1TB
PSU - Corsair VX550 550W (5yrs old)

The way I tried the overclocking:
I got vCore 1.3V. I decreased the HT multi to keep HT under 2000MHz, then I had to increase in few steps HT base freq (FSB) to 220MHz. If I go straight from 200 to 220 the system freezes. Then I increased multi to 16,6. It passed twice from 10 attempts.

I can not locate the problem. The RAM is ok with old CPU it rans on 230MHz. Only thing which seems reasonable is the PSU. The PSU got only one 12V branch. +3.3V 30A, +5V 20A,+12V1 41A, -12V 0.8A, +5Vsb 3A. Could the PSU be the problem?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> some cool staff about my Thuban 1600T:
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/06/05/993aacec138d2bfc2556d8d271d46bdc.png
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/06/05/51f1999dadc441ea2cfc4238c594f11e.png
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2822960
> CPUNB OCed 3100+ Mhz / DRAM OCed 2100Mhz / CPU OCed 4300+ Mhz / Low VCORE 1.428v


4GHz Hex is the highest i can run prime stable. you've got an excellent chip. will your motherboard support steamroller?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevos*
> 
> Hello,
> i just bought 960T, but when I try to overclock it is unstable. Sometimes the overclock will go through ok but most times it just freezes.
> I overclock the CPU in AMD overdrive, because when I do it BIOS the PC won't start. Can you please give me some advice?
> 
> My setup:
> CPU - Phenom II X4 960T
> COOL - Gelid Solution Tranquillo rev.2
> MBO - ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe AM2+
> RAM - (6GB DDR2 800) 2x2GB + 2x1GB A-Data +Series EE 800+ MHz
> GPU - Gigabyte 6850 GV-R685OC-1GB
> HDD - WD Blue 640GB + WD Black 1TB
> PSU - Corsair VX550 550W (5yrs old)
> 
> The way I tried the overclocking:
> I got vCore 1.3V. I decreased the HT multi to keep HT under 2000MHz, then I had to increase in few steps HT base freq (FSB) to 220MHz. If I go straight from 200 to 220 the system freezes. Then I increased multi to 16,6. It passed twice from 10 attempts.
> 
> I can not locate the problem. The RAM is ok with old CPU it rans on 230MHz. Only thing which seems reasonable is the PSU. The PSU got only one 12V branch. +3.3V 30A, +5V 20A,+12V1 41A, -12V 0.8A, +5Vsb 3A. Could the PSU be the problem?


you adjusted the HT . . . how about the RAM speed? if you use the FSB to oc, the RAM will go with it. i recommend using the BIOS but make sure you disable AMD Overdrive completely. here is the guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

it will be a challenge to oc using AM2+ board but we have a member here that has done it and even reached 4.2 GHz or something. i do not see the 960T as being supported by your board but i assume that it should use the same BIOS version as any of the Thubans . . .

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M3A32MVP_DeluxeWiFiAP/#support_CPU

i suggest you update your BIOS version but there are risks involve.


----------



## sevos

The ram can handle 230MHz FSB I tested it on previous CPU (A64 X2 5400+). My board is only deluxe (without wifi) and on oficial asus site in cpu support section is written, that the 960T is supported since bios 2202. I got version updated to 2301. So its most likely the AM2+ board which is causing problems.

Thx for the link to the overclock guide, I'll try to follow it, and then post the result.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

rdr09
http://valid.canardpc.com/2601008


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> rdr09
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2601008


very nice! that yours? change the name to zoomer and submit . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/678487/official-5ghz-overclock-club

so, i guess you can skip steamroller. lol


----------



## zoomer-fodder

No no no that is not my, that is just how Ce4 + FX8350 works fine


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sevos*
> 
> Hello,
> i just bought 960T, but when I try to overclock it is unstable. Sometimes the overclock will go through ok but most times it just freezes.
> I overclock the CPU in AMD overdrive, because when I do it BIOS the PC won't start. Can you please give me some advice?
> 
> My setup:
> CPU - Phenom II X4 960T
> COOL - Gelid Solution Tranquillo rev.2
> MBO - ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe AM2+
> RAM - (6GB DDR2 800) 2x2GB + 2x1GB A-Data +Series EE 800+ MHz
> GPU - Gigabyte 6850 GV-R685OC-1GB
> HDD - WD Blue 640GB + WD Black 1TB
> PSU - Corsair VX550 550W (5yrs old)
> 
> The way I tried the overclocking:
> I got vCore 1.3V. I decreased the HT multi to keep HT under 2000MHz, then I had to increase in few steps HT base freq (FSB) to 220MHz. If I go straight from 200 to 220 the system freezes. Then I increased multi to 16,6. It passed twice from 10 attempts.
> 
> I can not locate the problem. The RAM is ok with old CPU it rans on 230MHz. Only thing which seems reasonable is the PSU. The PSU got only one 12V branch. +3.3V 30A, +5V 20A,+12V1 41A, -12V 0.8A, +5Vsb 3A. Could the PSU be the problem?


Do your first OC testing using CPU multiple only, no change to FSB. That way (for now) you take everything else out of the equation. I've got two 960T on AM2+ mobos, one can run 4.4 as X6 (24/7 as X6 at 4.0/1.41V), the other can only do 3.9 as X4. Same model mobo, but the second mobo was previously run hard.. Your results may be mobo-limited or CPU limited, you'll have to test methodically to find out, you can't just decide to change a whole bunch of parameters and then ask which one is the problem

Do CPU multiple OC first, and see what your CPU maxes at and at what VCore. Set your RAM to just 1600, I don't care if it ran 2xxx with another CPU. Keep HTT and CPU-NB at stock 2000.

If I were starting again, I'd pick up a nice 990FX board as a platform.

Just because one CPU got a certain speed out of your ram doesn't mean another will. Memory controller is on the CPU, some just can't do it.


----------



## Gereti

Shiiiiit,








I just won today BeQuiet shadow rock topflow-cooler,
http://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/287
now just wating,to get on my hand's.
Now 960T get's something differen't that amd-stock cooler when i make lan-computer









E: and i bought one 3.5g tube Zalman Super Thermal Grease ZM-STG2
maby it's worth of 11e,when i bought thouse one's a year
Last tube was arctic ceramigue 2 2.5g tube... and now i use that,and mugen 3 pasta mix


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Congratulations!








I use only Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal compound. i mean its best on today, better than ZM-STG2, i have zalman and changed him on AC.


----------



## Gereti

Damn!,where this littlebaby come from?










But one finnish seller,sending style is interesting,just plastic S**t over on mobo :/

but,i finally fixed my computer error's
-prosessor unlocked to x6 (refererence clock's still)
-I can now open coretemp,speedfan,cpu-z,hwmonitor,and even update my radeon 7870 drivers!






















motherboard,what i bought was MSI 760GA-P43 FX
motherboard is good,if look price (about 60€)
it include's 8x sata,6 usb on I/O (4x 2.0,2x 3.0)
it include radeon HD3000 (ounly vga-output :/)
that make's overcloking more easily (they put cmosclear pin's (2xpin,you can reset that maby your reset button,or etc,becose you just need to connet them to clear cmos,why i didn't did that already...) hide on my radeon 7870 (i have 3.5 Slot cooler on that,seriously))
- it wont include cooler on cpu-phace,but you can add your own on that (include hole's),you maby can use your old msi motherboard power phace cooler,i think
powerphace is 4+1 (i think that's pretty good,becose my 110e asrock includes that too and i pay msi just about 60€)
but then,the horrible think,
HOW THE F**K I OVERCLOCK WITH THIS PIECE OF S**T?!?
old textbios,ok i like that,but it's so messy that i can't use it,maby i can fix that with cmos-update
OC-genie,easy overclock,NOPE,i thinked that to OC genie make's everything for you,just clicking one *button*,but no,it wont work like that

raice cpu corevoltage,okay
hmm,1.375 is too low maby with these setup,let's race them to,...1.5V!,it just jump 1.375 to 1.5!,f**k you msi,what's broblem with you?!?

well,im happy that to i can use my computer now,open programs,without computer freeze's,and my steam work's now,it wont crash when i open that anymore,(i use steam of my 500gb usb 3.0 HDD)
E:typo's
What is hould do first with this?
i'd like to get atleast 3.6Ghz clock's,but what i race?
becose 3.6Ghz have tested with reference voltages,and i dont want to raice my voltages to 1.5...

and my idletemps are 40*C,...what is broblem?
my cooler is still mugen 3+push&pull system
may 32*C casetemp affect on my cputemps?
my case is open,and my motherboards overlcoking utility(on windows) sait that to my cpu is 40*C
(msi"s program is ounly program,what show my cpu-temp when i have unlocked core's (not even speedfan tell me those :/ )
E3,typo...


----------



## Gereti

Sorry doublepost,but my old post was going to go too messy...
tested little ginebench,3Ghz/1.376V/bus 200/multi 15/HT 2000/1605T x6 unloced



Maby i should try tomorrow,little overclock that,
did that was true,to if i increase phneom prosessor Ghz with FSB,give good boost on cpu?,or is it HT?
so how about i try 3Ghz with FSB setted to 250?,it's working i tested it,but did it really work's?,im not good overclock with these phenom II,actually this is my first phenom processor
i have played with Duron's,athlon xp's,jne but not very much with phenom's


----------



## Fouquin

Somebody explain this to me, why does a 960T overclock better on lower end boards? I've run my 960T on three different boards and have personally come to the conclusion that high-end boards are just not worth it if you plan to use this CPU.

Here are my findings:

Rig #1
Phenom II X4 960T
BioStar 880G+ Socket AM3 (125W support)
Corsair H80
Max OC: 4.45 GHz @ 1.58v

Rig #2
Phenom II X4 960T
Phenom II X4 965 BE (for comparison)
MSI 970A-G43 AM3+ (140W support)
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (Push-Pull)
960T Max OC: 4.42 GHz @ 1.56v
965 BE Max OC: 4.37 GHz @ 1.5v

Rig #3
Phenom II X4 960T
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev. 3.0
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (Push-Pull)
Max OC: 4.12 GHz @ 1.56v

It could be that the CPU is just aging, but I'm usually able to go back and replicate these results (I've run this CPU through these three builds twice now) or that the UD3 is just a horrible board for this CPU. I may just be unlucky, I have no idea. If any of you have a clue as to what's going on here, I'd love to hear some opinions.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> My New World Record with Thuban (absolut all version) + one 7970
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6645414
> Graphics Score - 11718
> Physics Score - 7462
> Combined Score - 7093
> This is my opponent:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6645414/3dm11/5964499


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> how can you get that physics at just 4.2? maybe the ram.
> 
> this was with the 7950 using pre - 12.11 drivers . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4135212
> 
> never had a chance to oc my 7970 and zosma because of the 550w psu.
> 
> edit: i am thinking of selling my intel setup and just use my amd rig for games but this amd rig is for work as well.


I don't have DX11 GPU to run 3DMark11 at the moment,but my best CPU score in 3DMarkVantage
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4555048







Only winter (15c) and ice-submerged Corsair H60 for cooling









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i am sorry zoomer. check post#2027 . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189945/amd-zosma-960t-1600t-1605t-cpu-club/2020#post_18552057
> 
> Redwoodz gave me hints to get it. i know you can beat it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> WOW! Very Nice! 8 points in Cinebench - Super! =))


RD09 did you realise HWBOT is now giving points for Cinebench?









best I've managed is 7.93


Might have to break out the ice bucket again.

I have been working with Turbo settings lately,and have noticed I am able to keep temps much lower versus keeping vcore constant.


----------



## Gereti

who need's winter to reach 15*C roomtemp?








i reach that allmost on summer, winter i have reached +5







one's i have reached +0*C
...it was confusing to look athlon II 240 X2 temps when they was 0*C









And that motherboard thing,
i dont get oc:d my cpu with this lowend motherboard (even when it's include 4+1 powerphace (and my asrock included too, asrock included 4Ghz before BSOD becose powerphace was too warm and this motherboard let just open extracore's, well better than nothing but...))


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> I don't have DX11 GPU to run 3DMark11 at the moment,but my best CPU score in 3DMarkVantage
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4555048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only winter (15c) and ice-submerged Corsair H60 for cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RD09 did you realise HWBOT is now giving points for Cinebench?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best I've managed is 7.93
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to break out the ice bucket again.
> 
> I have been working with Turbo settings lately,and have noticed I am able to keep temps much lower versus keeping vcore constant.


that is exactly what i got and you told me to raise my cpu/nb from 2500 to 2800, then i got the 8. thanks. HWBOT, huh.


----------



## Gereti

fuuf, i can't raise my NB anything, i can just unlock my cpu to x6 with this motherboard ;/
well, this is just motherboard what can keep my computer on use...


----------



## zoomer-fodder

ROG Real Benchmark:
http://rog.asus.com/241042013/overclocking/rog-realbench-free-app-download-now/
Thuban - 506 points:
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/06/29/6fa1b5eddf5684449277bac10be5b3cf.png
Deneb - 447 points:
http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/06/28/0d5a0ca167c89a1abe4790dcf86d6937.png


----------



## chrisjames61

CPU ID.PNG 47k .PNG file


I am a Mac guy who loves tinkering with pc's. I just got a 960T off eBay. I had it running stable at 4.2 GHz with a slight core voltage increase with four cores. I was able to unlock a stable fifth core. I also have a 965BE running stable at 4.4 GHz and a 1055T running stable at 3.9 GHz. I set my wife up with a A10 5800K. I like AMD CPU's because they seem to be affordable and a good value for the dollar. I hope to get a FX 8350 to play with soon. I tried attaching a CPU ID screenshot but I don't know how to take a screenshot in Windows 7. I have a Mac keyboard without an FN key.


----------



## givmedew

You hit print screen above insert if your mac keyboard has that. I can't remember if they do or not and I don't have mine next to me.

Once you hit print screen you have to open up paint and hit ctrl+v (paste) I can't remember which button maps to CTRL from a mac keyboard. You can also just right click and paste.

You could also just use the validation link by going to tools then validation.

Congrats on the 960T that isn't a bad chip. What voltage are you running it at?


----------



## chrisjames61

Thanks. I will do that. Right now I am tinkering with my 965BE. Running Pear Linux!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> ROG Real Benchmark:
> http://rog.asus.com/241042013/overclocking/rog-realbench-free-app-download-now/
> Thuban - 506 points:
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/06/29/6fa1b5eddf5684449277bac10be5b3cf.png
> Deneb - 447 points:
> http://pix.academ.org/img/2013/06/28/0d5a0ca167c89a1abe4790dcf86d6937.png


zoomer, found my single core . . .


----------



## zoomer-fodder

Hi







Thanks for result, its Nice! but now i got RIVE+3930K and go to busy finding stable OC with it.
later i try beat Your Results CINEBENCH on my 1600T. but not summer test, be waiting openwindowed winter


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for result, its Nice! but now i got RIVE+3930K and go to busy finding stable OC with it.
> later i try beat Your Results CINEBENCH on my 1600T. but not summer test, be waiting openwindowed winter


in case you are not aware . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1151946/official-asus-rog-rampage-iv-x79-owners-club

knowing you . . . that chip will hit 5.


----------



## zoomer-fodder

On air i can get only this stable OC with it:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2873345


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomer-fodder*
> 
> On air i can get only this stable OC with it:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2873345


i want one but i'll hold out till DDR4. try 5GHz.


----------



## Kdman

After 2 years of running great on 6 cores at 4.2ghz I now cant even get past the starting windows screen at stock speeds with about 1.3v the only way to get into windows is to disable core 5-6... Any ideas?


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> After 2 years of running great on 6 cores at 4.2ghz I now cant even get past the starting windows screen at stock speeds with about 1.3v the only way to get into windows is to disable core 5-6... Any ideas?


the disabled core you unlocked finally gave out. apparently they was week and that's why they was disabled.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

If you want you can kick me out of the club.

I sold my 960T a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> the disabled core you unlocked finally gave out. apparently they was week and that's why they was disabled.


I dont think that it would just randomly just decide to die I would think it would start to blue screen and be semi-stable. I normally just put it into hibernate, and i decided to shut it down for once and i went to use it the next day and it would go to the starting windows screen and before any of the colored dots would show up my computer would crash and restart. I also couldnt even boot in safemode or into startup repair.


----------



## The Fryer

i would suggest running memtest and make sure that is ok. also disconnect any extra drives or anything you do not need to boot to eliminate issues there. you could also DL Linux, get the portable version and make it run off a cd/dvd to see if it can boot fine into that. it is works fine than it could be an issue with the hard drive or corrupt data on it for some odd reason.


----------



## Kdman

I reset my bios and on 6 cores i can get to the user login screen now but as soon as I go to logon it will bsod. I ran chkdsk and it returned no errors and also the smart data of the drive is healthy. But I will run memtest.


----------



## Kdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kdman*
> 
> I reset my bios and on 6 cores i can get to the user login screen now but as soon as I go to logon it will bsod. I ran chkdsk and it returned no errors and also the smart data of the drive is healthy. But I will run memtest.


Well i just disabled core six and backed down to 4.1ghz and a bit more voltage and its fine now. But i guess its about time to build a new computer.


----------



## Modovich

Hey guys, I've had the 960T for a while but just now unlocked. Why is it showing a TDP of 166w and power of 177w in hwmonitor? Also my voltage seems quite high?


----------



## Gereti

tdp is random, voltage's (max on air) is maby 1.55V,


----------



## Modovich

So the actual power usage and tdp shown is not really 177w? I mean not like it'd make any sense.

I disabled turbo and running at 1.3v stock, went to x4 and i have 3 more fps in bf4 beta.

How should my 960t fare with a MSI R9 280X? Grabbing it next week. I know it will bottleneck but iwll I be able to atleast max out bf3-4?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> So the actual power usage and tdp shown is not really 177w? I mean not like it'd make any sense.
> 
> I disabled turbo and running at 1.3v stock, went to x4 and i have 3 more fps in bf4 beta.
> 
> How should my 960t fare with a MSI R9 280X? Grabbing it next week. I know it will bottleneck but iwll I be able to atleast max out bf3-4?


well, i would say that 1600T won't bottleneck but it's jst my think
btw, tru overclock your cpu using 18x200 setting's, and 1.45V voltage's on cpu
you coulb be use 3.8Ghz/x6 with those voltage's,
i got mine stable with those
btw, i'm going to plausible take 7870CF









i don't say anything to maxx bf4, but bf3 should be able to maxx (remember that 280X is just 7970 with new name)


----------



## Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> well, i would say that 1600T won't bottleneck but it's jst my think
> btw, tru overclock your cpu using 18x200 setting's, and 1.45V voltage's on cpu
> you coulb be use 3.8Ghz/x6 with those voltage's,
> i got mine stable with those
> btw, i'm going to plausible take 7870CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't say anything to maxx bf4, but bf3 should be able to maxx (remember that 280X is just 7970 with new name)


So the 1600T shouldnt but 960t could?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> So the 1600T shouldnt but 960t could?


argh, i remembered my signature include my old cpu information's,

well, i got [email protected] stable with 1.45V, 3.6Ghz was stable with stock voltage's with 6 core's,
now, i'm using 3.8Ghz x4 core's becose lazy, (1.4V stable)
so, test 3.8Ghz with 1.45V and 6 core's, and if it's stable, try higher clock's








...what motherboard are you using now?


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> Why is it showing a TDP of 16*1*w ...


CPU-Z does a wrong extrapolation after unlocking to X6, like (107W / 4 cores ) * 6 cores = 161 W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> ... Also my voltage seems quite high?


Yep, the 960T comes with too high vcore and doesn't really undervolt in standard settings:


----------



## Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> argh, i remembered my signature include my old cpu information's,
> 
> well, i got [email protected] stable with 1.45V, 3.6Ghz was stable with stock voltage's with 6 core's,
> now, i'm using 3.8Ghz x4 core's becose lazy, (1.4V stable)
> so, test 3.8Ghz with 1.45V and 6 core's, and if it's stable, try higher clock's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what motherboard are you using now?


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97/ is my mobo.


----------



## Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> CPU-Z does a wrong extrapolation after unlocking to X6, like (107W / 4 cores ) * 6 cores = 161 W
> Yep, the 960T comes with too high vcore and doesn't really undervolt in standard settings:


After disabling turbo, its at 1.3v. Was able to unlock to x6 on same voltage and ran fine. Gonna try OCing







Is the mobo good?


----------



## Modovich

Also guys it it smart to overclock CPU-NB? And add voltage to it if necessary? Will it help? I know I should leave HTLINK as is.


----------



## Gereti

first, disable turbo (dont overclock with turbo, could make some issues,)
you'r mobo is fine, would be better, but it's good
nb overclock increased cpu speed too with phenom's (if i'm remember right, )


----------



## Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> first, disable turbo (dont overclock with turbo, could make some issues,)
> you'r mobo is fine, would be better, but it's good
> nb overclock increased cpu speed too with phenom's (if i'm remember right, )


Thanks btw for everything

Atm i am at 1.32v, 3.6GHz (increased via bus speed, not multiplier)
CPU/NB is at 1.2v, and frequenry at roughly 2600 and htlink is at 2176

Not perfectly stable so gonna raise voltage a bit.


----------



## Gereti

increase cpu-voltage's maby 1.4V, then it shoud be okay
check your memories, that you don't oc those too much (or atleast raise those voltage's, 1333mhz/1.5V, 1600Mhz 1.5V/1.65V, 1866mhz/1.65V (if you'r phenom can hold those)


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> So the actual power usage and tdp shown is not really 177w? I mean not like it'd make any sense.
> 
> I disabled turbo and running at 1.3v stock, went to x4 and i have 3 more fps in bf4 beta.
> 
> How should my 960t fare with a MSI R9 280X? Grabbing it next week. I know it will bottleneck but iwll I be able to atleast max out bf3-4?


You were probably getting throttled. VRMs overheating will throttle the CPU, not just the CPU overheating. I saw this with my old M4A79 XTD Evo until I put a fan directly on the VRM heatsink. You'd only know if you're monitoring, like watching the CPU speed/multiplier while running OCCT on all cores.

That all said I run my 960T at 4.2GHz as X4 24/7 instead of 4.0 as X6 since for gaming the X4 at 4.2 is cooler and faster than X6 at 4.0. As X6 at 4.0 it was throwing crazy amounts of heat from the H100, like a space heater.


----------



## Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> You were probably getting throttled. VRMs overheating will throttle the CPU, not just the CPU overheating. I saw this with my old M4A79 XTD Evo until I put a fan directly on the VRM heatsink. You'd only know if you're monitoring, like watching the CPU speed/multiplier while running OCCT on all cores.
> 
> That all said I run my 960T at 4.2GHz as X4 24/7 instead of 4.0 as X6 since for gaming the X4 at 4.2 is cooler and faster than X6 at 4.0. As X6 at 4.0 it was throwing crazy amounts of heat from the H100, like a space heater.


Is there any way to monitor my VRM temp? The heatsink does feel a bit hot when I put my hand on it (the vrm heatsink) At what voltage were you able to get 4.2 on x4? Im at 3.5 (wiith multiplier) at 1.4. Looks stable, but gotta try lower voltage for it. Also, I've set my CPU-NB voltage to 1.2v and 2600MHz, that good?


----------



## The Fryer

as an x4 i hit [email protected] 1.4250 but it is not stable for me. i have gone as high as 1.450 with no luck. but at 4.0 i run it at 1.4v with no issues. i wish mine would unlock. i have the same motherboard except for being a non evo.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> Is there any way to monitor my VRM temp? The heatsink does feel a bit hot when I put my hand on it (the vrm heatsink) At what voltage were you able to get 4.2 on x4? Im at 3.5 (wiith multiplier) at 1.4. Looks stable, but gotta try lower voltage for it. Also, I've set my CPU-NB voltage to 1.2v and 2600MHz, that good?


I don't monitor the VRM temp, I use AIDA to log everything else, or just watch the OCCT values if you want to keep it simple. I noticed that my CPU was throttling down to 1600MHz up and down during stress tests, even though the CPU temps were fine. I noted the VRM heatsink was burning hot, even with good air flow from the side fan on my case. I put a small ASUS heatsink fan on my VRM heatsink, and no more throttling.

For 4.2GHz as X4 that chip needs 1.425V with CnQ enabled. On the M4A79 XTD Evo, I was running 240x17.5 'cause CnQ didn't work over 17.5X. Now it's on an M5A99FX and I can just run straight 21x200 at 1.425.

When I have extra time I'm going to re-test it on the M5A99FX, I bet it will OC better.

FYI I have another 960T that would only do 3.9 on the M4A79 no matter what the voltage, and only 4.0 on the M5A99FX at 1.45V. Some are just better than others.


----------



## 2thAche

BTW does anyone with ASUS 990FX boards know how to get the voltage to reduce with CnQ? My M5A stays pegged at 1.41V at idle. I tried using Offset, and same thing happens. The M4A79 would kick the volts down to like 1.1 when it was idling.


----------



## TELVM

I just turn off C&Q and C1E in BIOS and control both OC and undervolt with K10Stat.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> well, i would say that 1600T won't bottleneck but it's jst my think
> btw, tru overclock your cpu using 18x200 setting's, and 1.45V voltage's on cpu
> you coulb be use 3.8Ghz/x6 with those voltage's,
> i got mine stable with those
> btw, i'm going to plausible take 7870CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't say anything to maxx bf4, but bf3 should be able to maxx (remember that 280X is just 7970 with new name)


Yup, i have my phenom unlocked to x6 @ 3,7GHz and only 1.3750 voltage








and 280x will easily max bf4


----------



## Modovich

I was able to get stable at 3.6GHz x6. I can get to 3.7Ghz x4. I can do more probably but I have to go too high on voltage. Is it fine to go to 1.5v or im risking way too much?\
http://valid.canardpc.com/g6vxjs

To try 3.7~4.0 should i do multi or fsb? The current combo (5 increase on fsb) had the lowest voltage needed to be stable.

Is it good?

CPU-NB is overvolted to 1.2v from 1.1v and its at 2686Mhz. Any purpose overvolting NB itself, will it be possible to get a little bit higher clocks?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> I was able to get stable at 3.6GHz x6. I can get to 3.7Ghz x4. I can do more probably but I have to go too high on voltage. Is it fine to go to 1.5v or im risking way too much?\
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g6vxjs
> 
> To try 3.7~4.0 should i do multi or fsb? The current combo (5 increase on fsb) had the lowest voltage needed to be stable.
> 
> Is it good?
> 
> CPU-NB is overvolted to 1.2v from 1.1v and its at 2686Mhz. Any purpose overvolting NB itself, will it be possible to get a little bit higher clocks?


max voltage's with air is maby 1.55V (maxx)
but i runned my [email protected] with 1.625V

1.5V is still okay, but what cpucooler you have?

and more freguence, well,
First multi, and when you can't put anymore multi you use fsb (you may have to lower multi littlebit to reach higher fbs's)
and, don't oc your nb too high, it cause unstable too
and remember, ram
lower you'r ram multiplier sometime's so they won't go too high freguenses, that can cause unstable too


----------



## Modovich

At the end its http://valid.canardpc.com/pp0k0w.

I got 1 question tho. My CPU can use upto around 125w right or 140w? (mobo max)? Will it alwaysu se that wattage, since it never clocks down when not used as cool n quiet is disabled?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extornia*
> 
> So the actual power usage and tdp shown is not really 177w? I mean not like it'd make any sense.
> 
> I disabled turbo and running at 1.3v stock, went to x4 and i have 3 more fps in bf4 beta.
> 
> How should my 960t fare with a MSI R9 280X? Grabbing it next week. I know it will bottleneck but iwll I be able to atleast max out bf3-4?


i know for 1080 you should be fine if your chip is at 4GHz on all 6 cores. here was the cpu usage with a 7950 stock at 1080 Ultra and 4MSAA at MP 64 . . .



here it was as a Quad but only at High (Obliteration)



both pushed the 7950 at 99%.


----------



## sage101

I think the memory controller on my beloved 1600T is faulty







.When ever i try to power up my system i would hear the memory error beep codes and when i try my other cpus( X4 830 and X2 215) the system post just fine. I can't believe i lost such a golden cpu







.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> I think the memory controller on my beloved 1600T is faulty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .When ever i try to power up my system i would hear the memory error beep codes and when i try my other cpus( X4 830 and X2 215) the system post just fine. I can't believe i lost such a golden cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


might still be under warranty. give it a shot - call the company. you might get an 8300.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> might still be under warranty. give it a shot - call the company. you might get an 8300.


Lol to be honest i would take another 960T like mine over any FX cpu. I tried appling for a RMA on AMD website but it appears that their RMA order service site is under maintenance for over a week now.


----------



## Step83

Forgot to post this before i went away, got bored. Ill re clock it at some point to this an get a validator score for it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Forgot to post this before i went away, got bored. Ill re clock it at some point to this an get a validator score for it


Very nice








If you can tighten the timings on the ram a bit you might hit the 14's
http://hwbot.org/submission/2309986_cssorkinmanocn_superpi___1m_phenom_ii_x4_960t_be_15sec_250ms


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Forgot to post this before i went away, got bored. Ill re clock it at some point to this an get a validator score for it


Would be better with 6 cores








But still nice


----------



## Gereti

I just chanced my 960T to this one

I would like to overclock it atleast to 3.5Ghz, but my motherboard is broken so it wont save my cmos settings









960T's next place is Asrock N78K10 Motherboard


----------



## The Fryer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Lol to be honest i would take another 960T like mine over any FX cpu.


Not me. i have the FX-6300, have been able to hit 4.5ghz stable and notice some of my programs run way better with 6 cores, and higher clocks, althought it could be i am just able to hit higher clocks.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Lol to be honest i would take another 960T like mine over any FX cpu. I tried appling for a RMA on AMD website but it appears that their RMA order service site is under maintenance for over a week now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Fryer*
> 
> Not me. i have the FX-6300, have been able to hit 4.5ghz stable and notice some of my programs run way better with 6 cores, and higher clocks, althought it could be i am just able to hit higher clocks.


I don't have a 6 core FX but I have 2 8350's. I also have 2 960t's that unlock and will do 4.5 ghz+ ,even though they are great chips, the 8 cores give noticably better performance.

I do however think that I won't beat the performance per dollar that I have gotten from the 960's, I think I gave $90 a piece for them new off the egg.


----------



## azcrazy

Guys what will be the max volt you run a 960t unlock to a 1600t?

i have mine runing 1.40 under water so never reached 50º c that i know of


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> Guys what will be the max volt you run a 960t unlock to a 1600t?
> 
> i have mine runing 1.40 under water so never reached 50º c that i know of


i runned 1.625


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> i runned 1.625


24/7?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> 24/7?


Some hmm i don't remember, but not long...
1.55V was what i used 24/7 voltage's with 6 core and 3.8Ghz, 3.9Ghz i used maby 1.585V but it i lovered it back to 3.8Ghz/1.55V

but still, my 2 extracore wan't 100% stable, or it was my mobo what is melted ;( (had warranty, used max 1.45V and it's melted on two place, near of memory (last dimm socket) and near of pci-e x1

but it was asrock 970 extreme 4, before warranty i had more than year melted asrock too (firewire chipset was burned)

now i use 1.55T what i can't OC becose i can't save my bios









have to try maby, when i have time OC 960T with asrock K10N78


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> Guys what will be the max volt you run a 960t unlock to a 1600t?
> 
> i have mine runing 1.40 under water so never reached 50º c that i know of


http://valid.canardpc.com/pup2df

Still kicking,and I have abused this chip.


----------



## Gereti

3dmark stable chip
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2663197


...but you guy¨s should see my athlon II 240
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2593253
...what, non valid, why?








I don't see any broblem why this wouldn't be legit overclock


----------



## azcrazy

1.6v @ 4ghz ouch that seem to lot of juice imo.

mine is 1.4v @4.1ghz which i though it was high


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azcrazy*
> 
> 1.6v @ 4ghz ouch that seem to lot of juice imo.
> 
> mine is 1.4v @4.1ghz which i though it was high


And my stock voltage's was nearly 1.365...


----------



## azcrazy

i can't remember mine but it wasn't higher than 1.2v


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> 3dmark stable chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2663197
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but you guy¨s should see my athlon II 240
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2593253
> ...what, non valid, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any broblem why this wouldn't be legit overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol, Gereti. that's my voltage for 4.6GHz.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> lol, Gereti. that's my voltage for 4.6GHz.


Haha, just like usually, my bad luck


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Haha, just like usually, my bad luck


LLC settings can cause cpu voltage to "spike" quite high.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> LLC settings can cause cpu voltage to "spike" quite high.


I putted my self those voltage's (+1.6)
buut, now i dont adjust anythink becose my mobo is broken. on wednesday i buy new one, have thinked asus M5A99FX PRO


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> I putted my self those voltage's (+1.6)
> buut, now i dont adjust anythink becose my mobo is broken. on wednesday i buy new one, have thinked asus M5A99FX PRO


Should do much better than the 970 extreme 4 for overclocking....the SaberTooth would be even better yet.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Should do much better than the 970 extreme 4 for overclocking....the SaberTooth would be even better yet.


yeah, but i get -24% from price buying moo throught school, so that mobo pay¨s me 94€









Of course, saberbooth would be nice but...
-i haven¨t still payed my 6970 to my friend, or y 2x2gb ram¨s, so i have to pay those, 80€
then, i¨m going to buy from my friend, asrock a55-m hvs fm2+ 2x2gb hyperx 1333mhz ram+ athlon II 651K 40€ maby, ans fractal core 1000 (30€) from same store than my asus mobo, and going to build computer to my friend

hmm, what else i should buy,... core 1000, asus m5a99FX pro, usb-microusb cable, hmm...

maby 8pin gpu adapter or sothing, just in case...

have to think,


----------



## BadRobot

It's been well over a year sinze I last posted here. Meanwhile, Battlefield 4 has forced me to reconsider unlocking my cpu again. So here's the CPU-Z link http://valid.canardpc.com/lzen8m

So far so good on the Prime95 small blend test. Almost 30 minutes in and the temps don't go above 51C thanks to my Scythe Mugen 2. It ran fine with a x15 multiplier while playing BF4 so it was time to kick it up a bit higher. I'll be buying a new board though because this one only has 4+1 phase power design. The ASRock 990FX Extreme4 is what I have my eye on.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> It's been well over a year sinze I last posted here. Meanwhile, Battlefield 4 has forced me to reconsider unlocking my cpu again. So here's the CPU-Z link http://valid.canardpc.com/lzen8m
> 
> So far so good on the Prime95 small blend test. Almost 30 minutes in and the temps don't go above 51C thanks to my Scythe Mugen 2. It ran fine with a x15 multiplier while playing BF4 so it was time to kick it up a bit higher. I'll be buying a new board though because this one only has 4+1 phase power design. The ASRock 990FX Extreme4 is what I have my eye on.


i would look something better, asus m5a97 evo (6+2) or m5a99x evo (6+2)
becose asrock, is allways asrock, (my asrock 970 extreme 4 was warranty twice, melted twice, bios broken etc)

Edit: and what mobo i took..

I bought asus crosshair V formula -z, and changed my cpu to phenom II 1055T, and moved 960T to my third computer,


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> It's been well over a year sinze I last posted here. Meanwhile, Battlefield 4 has forced me to reconsider unlocking my cpu again. So here's the CPU-Z link http://valid.canardpc.com/lzen8m
> 
> So far so good on the Prime95 small blend test. Almost 30 minutes in and the temps don't go above 51C thanks to my Scythe Mugen 2. It ran fine with a x15 multiplier while playing BF4 so it was time to kick it up a bit higher. I'll be buying a new board though because this one only has 4+1 phase power design. The ASRock 990FX Extreme4 is what I have my eye on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> i would look something better, asus m5a97 evo (6+2) or m5a99x evo (6+2)
> becose asrock, is allways asrock, (my asrock 970 extreme 4 was warranty twice, melted twice, bios broken etc)
> 
> Edit: and what mobo i took..
> 
> I bought asus crosshair V formula -z, and changed my cpu to phenom II 1055T, and moved 960T to my third computer,


The 990FX Extreme4 is a decent 8 phase VRM,not the 4 phase system in most 970/990 ASRock boards.Should not have any problems...board is a known good design.








http://www.overclockers.com/asrock-990fx-extreme4


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> i would look something better, asus m5a97 evo (6+2) or m5a99x evo (6+2)
> becose asrock, is allways asrock, (my asrock 970 extreme 4 was warranty twice, melted twice, bios broken etc)
> 
> Edit: and what mobo i took..
> 
> I bought asus crosshair V formula -z, and changed my cpu to phenom II 1055T, and moved 960T to my third computer,


I looked at the options I have again and the 3 board that have what I want are ASRock 990FX Extreme4, Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0, Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5. The Formula Z is a bit too high price so I'll go with Gigabyte's one because it's great quality and has 8+2 Phase power design. Other than that, it also has 1 more sata6 port which I really need ^^


----------



## Gereti

@ Redwoodz
mjeah, i know that asrock 990FX extreme 4 include 8+2

i wouldn take ud5, becose ud3/ud5/ud7 have same, doubled vrm's

ounly mobo from them what was good was ud3 ver4 (digitalized vrm, better than other's)

there's finnish *the silt* recommended am3+ mobo list

1. Asus Crosshair V Formula tai (-Z)
2. Asus Sabertooth 990FX or R2.0 or (Gen3)
3. Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional
4. Asrock 990FX Extreme9
4. Asus M5A97 tai M5A99 PRO / EVO R2.0
5. Asus M5A97 tai M5A99 PRO / EVO
6. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev4.0
7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 Rev3.0
8. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 Rev3.0

Quote:


> The most striking example is the Gigabyte 990XA - UD3 motherboard.
> Is announced in step 8 2 (CPU / NB), but in reality the two phases is 1 .
> That mother animal is bundled four ( CPU) / two ( NB) fettiparia the same driver circuit after the other.
> This solution reduces the efficiency of the power supply and its electrical properties .
> 
> All Gigabyte AM3 + planks power supply is analog and implemented " by many ."
> The actual phase varies from 2-4 (CPU) and 1-2 ( NB) .
> 
> The only exception is the case of the Gigabyte 990FXA - UD3 ( Rev. 4.0) Motherboard. This model is the only Gigabyte AM3 + motherboard that the power supply is a digital and implemented anyway a little more insight. Even though steps have also doubled , but in general it is a power supply with regard to the best Gigabyte AM3 + plank .


Quote:


> Gigabyte motherboards version of fumbling with numbers is very confusing and disappointing for the customer .
> 
> For example 990FXA series motherboards updates went like this:
> 
> UD7 ( Rev. > 1.1 vs. Rev 3.0) - New higher current The rated coils, OTP temperature is raised.
> 
> UD5 (Rev 1.x vs. Rev 3.0) - New higher current The rated coils, OTP temperature is raised.
> 
> UD3 ( Rev. 3.0 vs. Rev 4.0) - The all-new digital power supply , new coils , new fetish , the more bulkkikapasitanssia and a bigger heatsink.
> 
> UD3 ( Rev. < 3.0) and the UD5 has indeed basically the same plank .
> The latest update ( Rev 4.0 ), the power supply , but UD3n injected into entirely new , the UD5 respectively, received an upgrade which is of no practical value.
> 
> 990FXA - UD7 (Rev. > 1.1) spekseiltään model is good, but the execution is lame and the price is a little brazen .
> 
> Gigabyte 990FXA - UD3 Rev4.0 is probably the Gigabyte AM3 + motherboards the best collection , even though it is the lower end of the range . If Gigabyte AM3 + plank would be forced to choose from so I would take that model also UD7 motherboard over


Quote:


> All Asus DigiVRM power supply with motherboards using the CPU power supply with regard to the amount of native phase digital power supply . 8 -stage power supply unit (CPU) with twice the parents containing one stage , and the CPU that NB for . The actual number of steps Asus 8 +2 power supply equipped motherboards is therefore 7+1 .


Sorry for bad english, i used google translater to translate whole text from finnish- to english

i would take asrock 990FX ounly if i need:

-pci slot+ crossfire
-ide slot

*original post's
http://murobbs.plaza.fi/1711891056-post6.html
http://murobbs.plaza.fi/1711897199-post15.html *

And little information, who *the stilt* is
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/cpus-motherboards/61801-stilt-releases-bulldozer-conditioner-software-amd-superpi-history-hwbot.html


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> @ Redwoodz
> mjeah, i know that asrock 990FX extreme 4 include 8+2
> 
> i wouldn take ud5, becose ud3/ud5/ud7 have same, doubled vrm's
> 
> ounly mobo from them what was good was ud3 ver4 (digitalized vrm, better than other's)
> 
> ---
> 1. Asus Crosshair V Formula tai (-Z)
> *2. Asus Sabertooth 990FX or R2.0 or (Gen3)*
> 3. Asrock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional
> 4. Asrock 990FX Extreme9
> 4. Asus M5A97 tai M5A99 PRO / EVO R2.0
> 5. Asus M5A97 tai M5A99 PRO / EVO
> 6. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 Rev4.0
> 7. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 Rev3.0
> 8. Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 Rev3.0


I think I'll go with the Sabretooth then. It's got some nice features on it









Comparing #2, 6, and 4, they don't have anything different other than 8, 6, and 7 Sata 600 ports respectively.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> I think I'll go with the Sabretooth then. It's got some nice features on it


and 8+2 vrm









i hope that i would someday own FX83xx cpu, so i could use my formula -z with *real* overclocking


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> and 8+2 vrm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope that i would someday own FX83xx cpu, so i could use my formula -z with *real* overclocking


And 8+2 yes! I wonder when I'll upgrade my CPU... So far, the unlocked 960T is fine...even though it's rated 161W by CPU-Z.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> And 8+2 yes! I wonder when I'll upgrade my CPU... So far, the unlocked 960T is fine...even though it's rated 161W by CPU-Z.


Those mobos, saberbooth and crosshair was rated to able run FX9590, so i think that handle "161W" 960T


----------



## BadRobot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Those mobos, saberbooth and crosshair was rated to able run FX9590, so i think that handle "161W" 960T


Soooooo.... turns out the Sabertooth 990FX *Revision 2* does not support core unlocking. It CAN reach 4Ghz which my old one, the Asus M4A88TD-M, could not. Guess I'll buy some new past and go back to the old one for 6 cores. So far, stress test is fine but I'd much rather play Battlefield 4 with 6 cores at 70-80% instead of 4 at 100%.

http://valid.canardpc.com/1vd487


----------



## HCS01

Just picked up a new MSI 990FXA-GD80 the other day and am experiencing an interesting phenomenon while dialing in my 960T. I started a thread in the AMD Motherboards forum, and was hoping someone could maybe shed some light on the situation.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1460277/msi-990fxa-gd80-incorrect-voltages

Thanks


----------



## BadRobot

Ah~ well, I had a good run with the 960T/1600T. I'll be moving on to an Intel i5 2500K in about a month. Looking forward to the performance boost and decrease in wattage.


----------



## cssorkinman

Been doing some work with the 960T unlocked to an X6
Custom loop










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://valid.canardpc.com/t6dafq


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> Ah~ well, I had a good run with the 960T/1600T. I'll be moving on to an Intel i5 2500K in about a month. Looking forward to the performance boost and decrease in wattage.


decrease in wattage - yes. i used to run 7900 series cards on both my sigs and they shared exact settings in all my games including BF4 MP 64. the only difference is the i7 can handle the 7900 cards in crossfire without a hitch. but single card setup - no difference.


----------



## Gereti

hmm, how much i would be able to OC my 960T...
http://www.asrock.com/mb/NVIDIA/K10N78/









mobo have been changed to my 960T
1055T own's my crosshair V mobo,

hmm, i should glue some heatsinks to that mobo, luckily i have couple of them from my accelero mono cooler


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> hmm, how much i would be able to OC my 960T...
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/NVIDIA/K10N78/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mobo have been changed to my 960T
> 1055T own's my crosshair V mobo,
> 
> hmm, i should glue some heatsinks to that mobo, luckily i have couple of them from my accelero mono cooler


I didn't see where that motherboard supports core unlocking, does it?

Also, I've had a much harder time getting my extra cores to unlock on the nvidia chipset boards such as the MSI NF980 - G65


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I didn't see where that motherboard supports core unlocking, does it?
> 
> Also, I've had a much harder time getting my extra cores to unlock on the nvidia chipset boards such as the MSI NF980 - G65


Nope, it doenst support core unlock
well. i'm not sure but i think that my cpu wasnt 100% stable with 6 core's, with my asrock mobo my 2 extracore disappeared sometime's

And now i have that 960T on my third computer, with ASUS 4870 512MB so i think that 4 core's are more than enought


----------



## Dudko

Good evening, I wish I have a problem with my IV Formula motherboard. I can not function off CNQ help me. Although the prohibition in bios disable CNQ still shows me the CPU-Z is on the.

http://valid.canardpc.com/by5gfs CPU-Z


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudko*
> 
> Good evening, I wish I have a problem with my IV Formula motherboard. I can not function off CNQ help me. Although the prohibition in bios disable CNQ still shows me the CPU-Z is on the.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.cogfs CPU-Zm/by5


Where does it say CnQ is on? Looks like full speed and voltage to me...


----------



## cssorkinman

More fun with the 960 t : )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://hwbot.org/submission/2487970_


----------



## cb750rob

cssorkinman Ace clocks on your 960t!!!

Out of interest what cooling are you using on your 1045t in your sig?


----------



## RubberDubby

My first OC, and feelin' pretty good about the numbers...:thumb:Tried to push north of 4GHz on all six, but had to back off cause the heat from the v-core increase was too much for my Hyper 212+. All six cores are stable, and have been using this as my 24/7 for nearly a year.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> cssorkinman Ace clocks on your 960t!!!
> 
> Out of interest what cooling are you using on your 1045t in your sig?


Thanks, the 960T's are a lot of fun









It's a very cool running chip to begin with, but it was on a thermaltake extreme water 2.0 clc.I ran cinebench11.5 @ 4.2ghz and it never broke 40C. I think its one of the 95 watt chips iirc. With the locked multiplier on that chip, a lot of it goes back to the motherboard, and the MSI 790FX GD-70 is a pretty good FSB clocker, I had one hit 376 just using the max fsb feature in the bios.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> do you mind showing some of your benchies? congrats on the last 2GHz of yours.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


if only . . . here is my i7 . . .



how is this for 32m . . .



and thank you.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> if only . . . here is my i7 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> how is this for 32m . . .
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you.


not bad


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> if only . . . here is my i7 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> how is this for 32m . . .
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> not bad
Click to expand...

I'm not too far off the pace


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm not too far off the pace


Try running in Windows XP,you are right there.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I'm not too far off the pace


nice! you guys beat me.


----------



## JimieTheFox

User Name: JimieTheFox
CPU: AMD X4 960T
24/7 OC: 3.8GHz @ 1.36V
Max OC: 4.2GHz 1.46V
Unlockable: X6


----------



## sulc

I don't know if my cpu is faulty or not... Here are screenshots when cpu is unlocked to 6 core..


----------



## sulc

I listed all pages here and can't find similar situation to any of the 960t user ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> I listed all pages here and can't find similar situation to any of the 960t user ?


Looks like you may have a chip with one defective core that won't unlock. It happens sometimes. You may want to bump the voltage up a little bit to see if that will wake up the 6 th core, but there are no promises . Not sure what cooling etc you have but a minor bump in voltage should be ok, watch your temps if you try introducing a load to the system.


----------



## sulc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like you may have a chip with one defective core that won't unlock. It happens sometimes. You may want to bump the voltage up a little bit to see if that will wake up the 6 th core, but there are no promises . Not sure what cooling etc you have but a minor bump in voltage should be ok, watch your temps if you try introducing a load to the system.


How much to increase V-core ? I think that this 870 chip isn't good enough for true unlock..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Looks like you may have a chip with one defective core that won't unlock. It happens sometimes. You may want to bump the voltage up a little bit to see if that will wake up the 6 th core, but there are no promises . Not sure what cooling etc you have but a minor bump in voltage should be ok, watch your temps if you try introducing a load to the system.
> 
> 
> 
> How much to increase V-core ? I think that this 870 chip isn't good enough for true unlock..
Click to expand...

Do so only if you are willing to risk breaking something, but i think up to 1.35 would be fine on the cpu. What motherboard are you using?


----------



## sulc

Asus m4a87td with 870 chipset ,I post picture with mobo spec..


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Asus m4a87td with 870 chipset ,I post picture with mobo spec..


Is that the EVO board?


----------



## sulc

nope ,it is version without usb 3.0 ...


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Asus m4a87td with 870 chipset ,I post picture with mobo spec..


I had an AsRock Extreme3 870 R2.0 (4+1 VRMS) with an 8320 and it was good for 4.2 on a Vishera CPU (higher TDP than your 960T)

Also got the 960T @ X6 to just shy of 4.9Ghz for validation purposes and the board is still working today with an overclocked X2 215.

Keep an eye on throttling if your VRMs don't have a temp diode (a sign VRMs are getting in the hot range) and keep the VRMs under 60-70C if you do have a VRM diode.


----------



## sulc

My question is : Why cpu drops to 800mhz if core5 is not unlocked or faulty ?


----------



## The Pook

I don't understand your issue tbh.

You posted a screenshot saying "this is what happens when I unlock all six cores" and then it shows a CPU running @ 800Mhz with 5 cores.

What happens when you unlock 5 cores through the BIOS? Same thing?

And not to insult you or anything, but you understand C&Q right?


----------



## sulc

Cool&quiet is disabled in bios from start.


----------



## The Pook

Trying to help but either I'm missing something or 









You unlock all 6 cores, get a 5 core with 800mhz per core.
You unlock just 5 cores, you get _________ ?


----------



## sulc

Ok.. When I activate core4 ,windows boot and it show me X5 3010mhz , when boot with last core activated ,all cpu core is dropped to 800mhz ,and it show as it is on the picture.


----------



## The Pook

Assuming 3010mhz is your correct clock speed, your last core is faulty.

It happens. There's a few people in this thread with 960Ts that only run at X5s.


----------



## sulc

How you can be sure that is not motherboard problem ?


----------



## The Pook

If you run 5 cores, do any issues arrive? If not, then unless it's a TDP issue with your motherboard (very unlikely unless your mobo only supports 95w TDP CPUs) it's yer CPU.

One core being unstable happens a lot though man. No cores unlucking is rare, and all 6 is pretty common.


----------



## sulc

weird .. it says it suports 140W cpu


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I'm in! It says it is a 1400T, but is actually an unlocked CPU. http://valid.x86.fr/hwav3x


----------



## Drewzydrew

Hello!
I've had my 960T for probably 2-3 years now and I just now want to overclock it. It's been pretty fun toying with the settings, but I'm afraid to push my volts higher than 1.35 on my motherboard.
I have an ancient A770de+ with DDR2 and I can't overclock my bus speed at all, it just crashes instantly. I have managed however to get it stable at 3.6GHz with 18x multiplier but any higher and it just crashes a few seconds in.

Can someone tell me whether or not it's safe to go to 1.4v with a hyper 212+ and good air flow? I'm sure my CPU temps will be fine, but I'm worried about the VRM.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drewzydrew*
> 
> Hello!
> I've had my 960T for probably 2-3 years now and I just now want to overclock it. It's been pretty fun toying with the settings, but I'm afraid to push my volts higher than 1.35 on my motherboard.
> I have an ancient A770de+ with DDR2 and I can't overclock my bus speed at all, it just crashes instantly. I have managed however to get it stable at 3.6GHz with 18x multiplier but any higher and it just crashes a few seconds in.
> 
> Can someone tell me whether or not it's safe to go to 1.4v with a hyper 212+ and good air flow? I'm sure my CPU temps will be fine, but I'm worried about the VRM.


yes, i.4v is safe as long as you can keep the cpu temp below 55C at load. add another fan on the 212 might help.


----------



## Drewzydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, i.4v is safe as long as you can keep the cpu temp below 55C at load. add another fan on the 212 might help.


Thanks! I've read through the first 80 or so pages of this thread and I've learned a lot so far.
Even with no heatsinks on the VRM it's safe though? I'm sure the temps/airflow will be fine, I'm really noob to overclocking though and don't know anything about how hot the vrm gets/how far you can push it.

I read something about an ASRock safety feature where if the VRM gets too hot it'll just shut down/throttle, is this true?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drewzydrew*
> 
> Thanks! I've read through the first 80 or so pages of this thread and I've learned a lot so far.
> Even with no heatsinks on the VRM it's safe though? I'm sure the temps/airflow will be fine, I'm really noob to overclocking though and don't know anything about how hot the vrm gets/how far you can push it.
> 
> I read something about an ASRock safety feature where if the VRM gets too hot it'll just shut down/throttle, is this true?


if you don't have spare heatsinks, then a fan blowing on those vrms should work. if they overheat (i think at same temp - 55C), throttling will occur.

read this guide . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

i use these things but they are kinda expensive. better save it for an upgrade later.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012

edit: see post #1488 . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189945/amd-zosma-960t-1600t-1605t-cpu-club/1480

you can use a small regular fan (might be a bit noisy) and position it on top of the vrms.


----------



## Drewzydrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> if you don't have spare heatsinks, then a fan blowing on those vrms should work. if they overheat (i think at same temp - 55C), throttling will occur.
> 
> read this guide . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys
> 
> i use these things but they are kinda expensive. better save it for an upgrade later.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012
> 
> edit: see post #1488 . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189945/amd-zosma-960t-1600t-1605t-cpu-club/1480
> 
> you can use a small regular fan (might be a bit noisy) and position it on top of the vrms.


Thank you very much!


----------



## craftech

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys

All the images are gone. Guide is useless now.

John


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craftech*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys
> 
> All the images are gone. Guide is useless now.
> 
> John


BIOS pages vary per manufacturer. i recommend just read the steps closely and/or see images in post # 73 courtesy of CiBi (+rep him/her).

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/official-gappos-little-deneb-thuban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys/70#post_17649534


----------



## sulc

I think I need to change my box cooler it make some weird noice..


----------



## freax0r69

Hey guys,

My GA-MA78GM-S2H is starting to show symptoms of old age... I'd like to upgrade to one of the AM3+ motherboards.

I understand that I can still use my 960T and would like a motherboard that can still upgrade later onto a more powerful CPU like an FX-9590 or FX-8320 later.

I understand that I would need to buy new ram and can't use my existing DDR2 800 ram on these new boards, right?

Also don't need crossfire or anything like that, would only use one video card.

What board would you guys recommend? I was looking at anything from here, preferably a gigabyte:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625%20600138080&IsNodeId=1&page=1&bop=And&Order=PRICED&PageSize=90

Thanks!!


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freax0r69*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> My GA-MA78GM-S2H is starting to show symptoms of old age... I'd like to upgrade to one of the AM3+ motherboards.
> 
> I understand that I can still use my 960T and would like a motherboard that can still upgrade later onto a more powerful CPU like an FX-9590 or FX-8320 later.
> 
> I understand that I would need to buy new ram and can't use my existing DDR2 800 ram on these new boards, right?
> 
> Also don't need crossfire or anything like that, would only use one video card.
> 
> What board would you guys recommend? I was looking at anything from here, preferably a gigabyte:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625%20600138080&IsNodeId=1&page=1&bop=And&Order=PRICED&PageSize=90
> 
> Thanks!!


The motherboard is good. Do not go for FX-9590, get a 8320 or juts unlock and OC the 960T. Yes, you will need new RAM, DDR3. If you intend to keep the Phenom, get a 1600Mhz one, if you switch to the FX, get 1866/2133 Mhz. All good OC motherboards got more than 1 PCI-E slots.


----------



## ku4eto

Hello guys. Im gonna need some help with overclocking my CPU.

Using currently :
Corsair VS650
ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer
ThermalTake Frio Silent 14

The CPU unlocks well into 1600/1605T, L2 and cores are stable under Prime95 at 3,4Ghz with manual CPU voltage set to 1.45 , with Offset +100mV. During Prime-ing, the voltage is in 1.376-1.416 range.

Cool n'Quite and C1E - enabled.
Thermal Throttle and Spread Spectrum - disabled.

The BIOS settings are as follow:

CPU Multiplier - x17 (3400Mhz)
FSB/PCI - 200/100.

CPU NB Voltage - Auto (1.15V i think)
RAM Voltage - Auto (1.5V)
NB - 2Ghz, auto V
HT - 2Ghz, auto V

RAM is set to run at 1600 Mhz, with manual timings set from 10-11-11-28-2T to 9-9-9-24-1T.

With the above said settings, i am getting 65*C socket temps with 1hour IBT at maximum. CPU core temps are +-3*C range.

I have tried running the CPU at 1.475V (not really want to push 1.5V), and setting the multiplier to 20x, but the PC won't even boot till Windows, most i have managed to bring it out was at 3.6Ghz.
I have tried with 3Ghz (low multiplier) and 250FSB with same 1.45V +0.1 for CPU, 1.35V CPU NB, 1.65V RAM, 3Ghz NB.
Above 2.5Ghz NB, i wasn't able to even get till Windows, but still i wasn't able to get it stable, under IBT i get BSOD under 30 sec.

Also, which is better for games, CPU OC or NB OC? Does OC-ing the HT bring any goodies?


----------



## Catscratch

If you don't need the extra cores (encoding, image processing) you should OC as 960t. HT won't give you anything on games. CPU and CPU-NB clocks matter the most. Have you tried 3.6 or 4ghz as 4 core ? I remember very few could reach 4ghz cpu and 3ghz cpu-NB as 960t and 1090/1100t on Air Cooling. CPU-NB voltage is good up to 1.35v. Does your motherboard separate NB and CPU-NB ? Make sure you are overclocking CPU-NB (memory controller inside cpu) and not the regular NB which is the chipset on the motherboard.

One more thing, do not try to overclock RAM (mhz and timings) and CPU + CPU-NB at the same time. Use the default ram timings until you find your CPU and cpu-nb overclock. Ram timings and CPU-NB are mutually affected.

That's all i remember from my 1090t days. You should dig up 960t / 1090t threads, the principles are mostly the same. IMHO, The full potential for you cpu is to remain as 4 core.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> If you don't need the extra cores (encoding, image processing) you should OC as 960t. HT won't give you anything on games. CPU and CPU-NB clocks matter the most. Have you tried 3.6 or 4ghz as 4 core ? I remember very few could reach 4ghz cpu and 3ghz cpu-NB as 960t and 1090/1100t on Air Cooling. CPU-NB voltage is good up to 1.35v. Does your motherboard separate NB and CPU-NB ? Make sure you are overclocking CPU-NB (memory controller inside cpu) and not the regular NB which is the chipset on the motherboard.
> 
> One more thing, do not try to overclock RAM (mhz and timings) and CPU + CPU-NB at the same time. Use the default ram timings until you find your CPU and cpu-nb overclock. Ram timings and CPU-NB are mutually affected.
> 
> That's all i remember from my 1090t days. You should dig up 960t / 1090t threads, the principles are mostly the same. IMHO, The full potential for you cpu is to remain as 4 core.


Yes, CPU-NB and NB are separate. I just set the CPU-NB to 12x (2400Mhz) and the voltage to 1.35V. Seems like if i want to use more than 2400Mhz, the MB automatically sets the voltage to1.4V and lowers the HT speed to 1800Mhz. With 17xCPU Multi and 12x CPU-NB multi, i am getting from 300s in IBT(running as hexa at 3Ghz), to 262s. But during IBT i get now around 70-72 *C socket temps.

AND i made a mistake, the set CPU voltage was 1.4V with 100mV offset. The CPU voltage was mainly around 1.376 range, but few times went to 1.408-1.416. I will try later by increasing the voltage to 1.45+0.1 and upping the CPU multiplier to 3.6-3.8.

Also, games like GTA V , Crysis 3 and The Witcher 3 make hefty use of those 2 extra cores.


----------



## uddarts

you could remove your rear side panel of your case while your stability testing and even temperately attach a fan to lower socket temp.

i've been running 100% load [email protected] for 3 years at 60-65c using a asrock fx990 extreme 4.



ud


----------



## ku4eto

Your CPU is rated at 140TDP, hile mine is at 160.5W, probably due to the votlage increase.


----------



## Mr.Scott

Cooling is holding you back. Your temps are too high and your vcore is too low.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Scott*
> 
> Cooling is holding you back. Your temps are too high and your vcore is too low.


Its a high-end air coolimg, im not going to drop 150E just for cooling... Yes, i can try increasing the Vcore to 1.45 and probably even 1.5 if i want to try 4ghz. Temperatures are not a problem, i get those during IBT. In real life usage they will not be this high. And with thermal throttling disabled, i dont see the problem. The system was unstable with OC at the moment of running any high-load, not after reaching 70*C.


----------



## uddarts

it's not the voltage. i don't know why they show up like that. i have 2 of them and the other shows 161w/1605t.

ud


----------



## Mr.Scott

Sorry man, but your temps are too high, plain and simple. Go ahead and add vcore, all you'll do is add more heat. Once you reach the cap of your cooling solution all you can do is down clock or get better cooling. That's just how it is.
BTW, my 960T is at 4.4 on 6 cores.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Scott*
> 
> Cooling is holding you back. Your temps are too high and your vcore is too low.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a high-end air coolimg, im not going to drop 150E just for cooling... Yes, i can try increasing the Vcore to 1.45 and probably even 1.5 if i want to try 4ghz. Temperatures are not a problem, i get those during IBT. In real life usage they will not be this high. And with thermal throttling disabled, i dont see the problem. The system was unstable with OC at the moment of running any high-load, not after reaching 70*C.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Scott*
> 
> Sorry man, but your temps are too high, plain and simple. Go ahead and add vcore, all you'll do is add more heat. Once you reach the cap of your cooling solution all you can do is down clock or get better cooling. That's just how it is.
> BTW, my 960T is at 4.4 on 6 cores.


I'd listen to Mr. Scott on this one. Cooling is holding you back , the board is a part of the heat problem as well, they just seem to run hotter than others do in the socket area.

I have had 2 960 T's that were wonderful clockers, batch 1207's if remember right.
Happen to know what batch you have Mr.Scott? Just curious, don't trouble yourself on my account if you don't know off the top of your head.


----------



## Catscratch

I'd make the same OC as 4 core and see the correlation between the socket and core temps. The core temps might be off when you unlock extra cores. Remember, 960t / 1090t does not have real sensors and they are only accurate around / above 45c. Also probably they are tuned for the core count.

As for 6 vs 4 cores. I'm pretty sure a 3.8+ ghz 4 core can beat 3.4 ghz 6 core in games. Especially because AMD's single core permance isn't good, the extra 2 cores might not mean anything. Have you benchmarked those games on same speed 4 vs 6 cores ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> I'd make the same OC as 4 core and see the correlation between the socket and core temps. The core temps might be off when you unlock extra cores. Remember, 960t / 1090t does not have real sensors and they are only accurate around / above 45c. Also probably they are tuned for the core count.
> 
> As for 6 vs 4 cores. I'm pretty sure a 3.8+ ghz 4 core can beat 3.4 ghz 6 core in games. Especially because AMD's single core permance isn't good, the extra 2 cores might not mean anything. Have you benchmarked those games on same speed 4 vs 6 cores ?


In the case of GTA V benchmark , it will gain around 30% fps going from 4 to 6 cores and an additional 5 to 7 % going from 6 to 8 cores on my 5 ghz FX system pushing a 780ti at fairly high graphics settings, 1920 x 1200 res.
Example of the settings.
https://youtu.be/0638xSR4sMQ

At lower res or lower levels of detail, i would expect the differences to be even larger.

Crysis 3 will depend on what graphics settings you use , my FX 8 core rigs can beat a single 780ti to death , even on medium settings.


----------



## Mr.Scott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have had 2 960 T's that were wonderful clockers, batch 1207's if remember right.
> Happen to know what batch you have Mr.Scott? Just curious, don't trouble yourself on my account if you don't know off the top of your head.


I do not know off the top of my head, but now I'm curious.

It's slightly older than your's, 1144.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Scott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have had 2 960 T's that were wonderful clockers, batch 1207's if remember right.
> Happen to know what batch you have Mr.Scott? Just curious, don't trouble yourself on my account if you don't know off the top of your head.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know off the top of my head, but now I'm curious.
> 
> It's slightly older than your's, 1144.
Click to expand...

Those late batch chips are so very good . I'd like to find a couple more that are of similar age.

I think I managed to ruin one of mine running firestrike at 4.8 ghz , had ran it a few times and it was doing fine. Then I upped the overclock on the 290X and it tripped the OCP on the power supply.... when i powered it back on ..... nothing







. Board , ram and gpu are fine however.

EDIT: here is the last run that I did before moving into the garage http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020922

No internet in the garage - I don't think I have anything saved from the later runs


----------



## uddarts

i wish you guys hadn't brought up the dob of these things. i've got 2 and i have no idea what they are.

i used to write them down religiously but the last on record is the 9850-be.

unless a board goes, oh well.









ud


----------



## cssorkinman

I caved into temptation, bought a batch 1149 960 T - should be here in a couple weeks. We will see if I'm still in good standing with the silicon gods...lol - wish me luck


----------



## ku4eto

Okay, had another 30 minutes today, where i was able to test the CPU. Increased the CPU multiplier to 18 - 3.6Ghz at 1.425V+0.1 offset, and increased the CPU NB multiplier to 13 - 2.6Ghz with CPU NB being 1.375V.

Ran IBT at Maximum, got 75-76*C as socket temps (+-2-3*C cores), ran as 1600T.

CPU voltages were in the 1.392 range at full load and max temp (largely sitting at 1.4-1.408 during max temp/load) up to 1.448 at iddle.

AUX voltage was between 3.584 (some drops i guess) up to 3.616 (largely sitting at 3.608).

This was with the RAM set at 1600 with 9-9-9-24-1T from 10-11-11-28-2T. (default voltage there).
System is stable.
I will try increasing more tomorrow if i have time, to get it to 3.8Ghz - 4Ghz CPU or the NB to 2.8-3Ghz, whatever is possible and brings more performance boost.


----------



## cssorkinman

Welp..... the silicon gods frowned... opened the package from E-bay and there lay an early batch 1045T where a 960T should have been....









Hoping they simply shipped the wrong one and I can still get the 960.


----------



## ku4eto

More OC attempts here:

Settings : 1600T
CPU voltage : 1.425V + 0.1V offset
CPU NB Voltage : 1.3825
CPU Multiplier - 18x200 = 3.6Ghz
NB Multiplier = 14x200 = 2.8Ghz
Temps during IBT at max - 81*C socket, Prime 95 temps - 73*C
RAM at [email protected], default voltage.

If CPU is set at 3.7Ghz with voltage between 1.45-1.475, it will not finish IBT or Prime95, gives errors 10 minutes in. Thats at NB 2.6Ghz.
At 3.8Ghz CPU i get 3-4-5 minutes in BSOD or freeze in IBT.
I presume i will need to return the RAM timings back to normal and try again. Seems like 2.8Ghz NB doesn't give much performance boost if compared from 2.2 to 2.4.


----------



## uddarts

i'm no longer an expert in these things but i think your problem at the moment is your socket temp.

i run my 960t x6 [email protected] under 100% load and temps run in the low 60c's.

remove the side panel behind the board and see how much the temps drop. if it helps then you can
do some thinking on how to cool it with the cover on.

ud


----------



## Mr.Scott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Welp..... the silicon gods frowned... opened the package from E-bay and there lay an early batch 1045T where a 960T should have been....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping they simply shipped the wrong one and I can still get the 960.


I hate when that happens. It usually never works out for me.


----------



## MarioPL98

Hi guys,

I have a little problem.
Let's start from PC specs:
960t obviously, stock settings, 10°C delta temperature
Fortis 2 cooler
MSI 870a-g46
2x8GB Crucial Ballistix [email protected]
HD 6770
OCZ CoreXStream 500W
Kingston HyperX SSD and WD Blue HDD
TP-Link wireless NIC
Windows 7 home premium x64

About 2 years ago I bought this cooler, because I wanted to unlock cores and OC a bit. After mounting everything I started from unlocking cores. I went into BIOS and changed option that unlocks cores. I saved settings and exit. Computer didn't start booting sequence, just black screen with fans working. Northbridge got hot, I was barely able to touch it for more than 10 sec. After 10-20 secs of black screen I just turned power off by switch on power supply. After 10 minutes I turned PC on. Everything seems to be working fine, It booted, shoved all 6 cores, temps were low, just northbridge a bit hotter, but not as hot while black screen. The problem was that almost all usb devices (excluding mouse and keyboard), pci-e wireless NIC (also tested older PCI one) didn't work. Turned Prime95 for 30 mins, worked well, temperatures were low. Turned on some heavy games, working fine too. Then I checked options in BIOS, if all controllers and similar things are enabled. Everything looked fine. After non successful searching for solution in web (nobody had problem like I had), I turned those cores back off. Now everything works fine until now.

I am feeling like my PC is getting old and i want to try unlocking and overclocking again. Any ideas why this happend? Is there dependence between core unlocking and those controllers? Anybody had similar problem?
I didn't read all 274 pages before, so don't blame me if there was similar problem. Tried searching but I found nothing.
Thanks for help!

PS also mosfets were pretty cold, almost like before unlocking.


----------



## ku4eto

I dont understand why you posted your router... but not your motherboard. Also, that cooler doesn't look good, Also, the temperature 10*C Delta is useless, we need idle AND full load socket and core temperatures plus CPU voltage and CPU NB voltage/speed.


----------



## MarioPL98

It's not router, it's wireless card. Those delta temperatures are at full load in 30-60 min. In idle its 2-4°C. I also posted my motherboard (MSI 870a-g46). All voltages are default. I will edit post and add picture from bios later.

EDIT #1 Temperatures in idle, room temperature about 19,5°C.

PS Why that cooler doesn't look good? It has very similar TDP to for example BQ Dark Rock 3 or TR HR-02.
EDIT #2


----------



## ku4eto

Okay, sorry, didn't saw your motherboard. Anyway, i took a look at the model - its seems like it supports up to 125W CPU's, even if its looks like 8+2 phases, its actually not that good, it doesn't have VRM cooling. If you unlock the 960T into a 1600T, it jumps from 90W to 145W TDP, that is more than the specifications of your Motherboard. Mine wouldn't even boot with 6 cores enabled. Also, applying auto voltage is not good for overclocking, they sit mostly at default. Try increasing the voltage manually to 1.4V.
As for the cooling - it is not as good as mine, yours is more mid-end air. With such motherboard however, you should not expect unlocking or much overclocking. You can try unlocking with undervolting and underclocking, but then, this will benefit only encoding and other stuff that uses all threads.
Also, disable Spread Spectrum, it doesn't help OC at all.

Another note:
it is also possible that your 5th and/or 6th cores are faulty, and that is why you get dead ports.


----------



## MarioPL98

Hmmm... So what would be more efficient? Unlocking 1 core and overclocking just a bit or overclocking without unlocking? What voltage would be maximum for my MB? What if I mount a heatsinks on VRM? I don't actually care about shortened MB or CPU lifespan, because I will buy ZEN in next winter.
Also, what is Spread Spectrum? Is it something with electromagnetic interference?
If those cores are faulty, wouldn't my pc be able even to boot?
And what may cause high NB temperature? After that fail I mounted (don't ask, how I did this xD) a small 4cm fan on this stock heatsink. I set it to 50% of speed, because it was loud. My NB temperatures seems now like 45-55°C by touch. I deducted it by comparing to GPU temp. Are those temperatures normal? Without fan it's like 70°C.
Thanks for help.

PS Offtopic








Do You think that ZEN FX will support ddr3? Some sites say that only APU will, some say both. I don't want to throw out my 16 GB :v


----------



## uddarts

here's one source for heatsinks.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/memandvidcar.html

positioning a fan to blow on them also helps.

if i remember right, when you have a bad core, it crashes going into windows.
you can turn off the one that does. i have a 960t that runs on 5 cores.

extra cores or oc depends on your needs.

ud


----------



## ku4eto

With this board, you are better of overclocking, instead of OCing. With this cooler at 1.4V you should be able to get 3.6Ghz and at 1.425-1.45 you can reach probably 3.8-4.Ghz. Probably.


----------



## MarioPL98

Quote:


> if i remember right, when you have a bad core, it crashes going into windows.


So, if all cores are fine, why controllers have problems then?
And those heatsinks are pretty expensive. I'd rather buy something on aliexpress or local shops and just cut it by myself.

Quote:


> With this board, you are better of overclocking, instead of OCing.


What xD? Isn't it the same thing?


----------



## Mr.Scott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> if i remember right, when you have a bad core, it crashes going into windows.


Not all the time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Scott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Welp..... the silicon gods frowned... opened the package from E-bay and there lay an early batch 1045T where a 960T should have been....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping they simply shipped the wrong one and I can still get the 960.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when that happens. It usually never works out for me.
Click to expand...

Seller was really good about it, ended up with a cheap 1045T - so it isn't all bad. Still looking for a late batch 960T though, might even hazard an 840T of similar age.


----------



## ku4eto

Uh, even as 960T i can't keep 4Ghz. I tried with 1.45V to 1.5V, from 1.45 to 1.475 couldn't even boot into Windows without BSOD or restart. 2 minutes into IBT, i get random BSODs. That is with CPU NB at 2Ghz. I have to try with RAM at 1333 with default timings.

EDIT: Tried with CPU at 20x200(4Ghz), with CPU voltage ranging from 1.45 to 1.5 with offset of 0.1 and 0.15, CPU NB at stock (2Ghz and CPU NB voltage set to stock and 1.2), set CPU VDDA from Auto to Max - 2.7V, set RAM speed to 1333 and timings to auto. set RAM voltage to 1.65.
Still no difference, i get BSOD's from SYS files to NON_PAGED_FAULT or whatever it is.
Seems like my CPU cannot simply do anything at 4Ghz, and at 3.7-3.8Ghz was rather unstable, even as quad. I will just revert to the 1600T 3.6Ghz OC with the CPU NB at 2.6 and 1600 9-9-9-24 RAM.


----------



## fetzher

is this batch any good? Can get that chip for just 45 dollars


----------



## sulc

You can't be sure .You need a lot of luck to get good CPU .I replaced mine with 1050t ,and have a filling that 960t is still better


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fetzher*
> 
> 
> 
> is this batch any good? Can get that chip for just 45 dollars


It's possible it would be a good one, but I doubt it. In general , the earlier the batch , the less likely they will be really good.

What you want is a late batch if you can get it. My best ones were from batch 1207. If you can find one of those , snag on to it. ( I'd buy it from you for twice that price







)

Anyone out there with that batch number?


----------



## fetzher

so a higher batch number equals to a newer chip? I could also get a 1142 1144 1147 just being curious


----------



## sulc

Why don't you just get x6 core ,difference in price is few bucks ?


----------



## fetzher

x4 960t is under 50bucks on Aliexpress while the slowest x6 costs about 30bucks more


----------



## sulc

Not good







What is your MB ?


----------



## fetzher

Asus M5a99x evo


----------



## sulc

Get FX then ! Don't waste time on older model's.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Get FX then ! Don't waste time on older model's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fetzher*
> 
> Asus M5a99x evo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulc*
> 
> Get FX then ! Don't waste time on older model's.


If you are thinking of replacing your 6100 with an X 6, I really wouldn't bother taking a risk on a native x4 hoping it will unlock. You would have to be really lucky to end up better off than you are now. If your heart is set on trying an older X6, look for a 95 watt chip - at least that way you will know you aren't going backwards in core count and those lower TDP chips are very good clocking on average.


----------



## fetzher

Benched an [email protected] against my [email protected] and there was like NO difference. I think an Phenom II x6 would be faster in nearly every task


----------



## sulc

What problem you have with your CPU ? Do you use PC for work or for gaming ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fetzher*
> 
> Benched an [email protected] against my [email protected] and there was like NO difference. I think an Phenom II x6 would be faster in nearly every task


Depends on the bench, application etc. In general, an FX can outclock the Thubans to a point at which it performs better. If you are getting 4.7 ghz out of your FX , a thuban is going to have to be at 4.2 ghz + to be in the same neighborhood performance wize.


----------



## fetzher

Well i think you're right... will probably just wait for Zen then :-/


----------



## chuy409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fetzher*
> 
> Benched an [email protected] against my [email protected] and there was like NO difference. I think an Phenom II x6 would be faster in nearly every task


I also got a hold of an 8350. Was able to clock it to 4.8. No difference whatsoever to my 8120 at 4.8. Only difference might be in synthetics or fraps fps analyzer.

On another note, i bought an 960t from hardwareswap and i asked the seller if he knew if it unlocked into a hexa. He didnt know. I thought he might of known it didnt unlock so that is why he was selling it but i pulled the trigger anyway. Bought it for 45. Popped it in, and boom shakalaka. All 6 worked fine. I even got this bad boy to 4.2 at around 1.525. Might go further but 4.2 is already solid. It was an E0 varient. They seem to unlock into 6 cores from what ive seen on the web.


----------



## fetzher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuy409*
> 
> I also got a hold of an 8350. Was able to clock it to 4.8. No difference whatsoever to my 8120 at 4.8. Only difference might be in synthetics or fraps fps analyzer.
> 
> On another note, i bought an 960t from hardwareswap and i asked the seller if he knew if it unlocked into a hexa. He didnt know. I thought he might of known it didnt unlock so that is why he was selling it but i pulled the trigger anyway. Bought it for 45. Popped it in, and boom shakalaka. All 6 worked fine. I even got this bad boy to 4.2 at around 1.525. Might go further but 4.2 is already solid. It was an E0 varient. They seem to unlock into 6 cores from what ive seen on the web.


Exactly my problem, thought the ingame experience would actually be better, since Vishera has an IPC improvement by 10%. I went from 51avg fps in Skyrim-Whiterun to 52. To be fair the game is quite old and mostly single threaded but still.... The only question i have is: is it worth it from going to an [email protected] to an X6? But i guess i already have the answer.


----------



## chuy409

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fetzher*
> 
> Exactly my problem, thought the ingame experience would actually be better, since Vishera has an IPC improvement by 10%. I went from 51avg fps in Skyrim-Whiterun to 52. To be fair the game is quite old and mostly single threaded but still.... The only question i have is: is it worth it from going to an [email protected] to an X6? But i guess i already have the answer.


Just be happy and proud and grab one of these cool AMD FX wallpapers over at reddit.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/4g8ppn/download_those_redesigned_cpu_case_badges_here/


----------



## fieryloki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadRobot*
> 
> I have 2 fans blowing over my motherboard ^^ Can't run the risk of ruining it now when I just got them today lol
> I'll see if I can at least get 1 of the cores unlocked while running on stock settings.
> 
> edit: 10 mins later...SUCCESS!! 6 cores registered in Task manager, CPU-Z and CPUID. Tomorrow I pick up my cooler and score some tiny heatsinks on the way. Then it'll be time for some stressing


I am in the exact same situation as you were here. How did you do it?

Phenom II 960T BE with Scythe Katana 3 + AsRock 970 Extreme 3 + 8GB Corsair 1333. It is unlocked in the UCC, active core control sees all 6 cores, at boot shows the exact amount of cache for 6 cores, Device manager identifies 6 cores and CPU-Z sees it as 1605T, althouh only 4 cores and 4 threads (the same in task manager) on Win 10 64bit.

Any suggestions, please? Anyone?


----------



## uddarts

in your bios, check active core control or similar wording. you may need to activate the 2 additional cores. if system crashes, one of the cores could be bad.
then you will need to find which one and disable it. then you'd run just 5 cores,

ud


----------



## ShrimpBrime

User Name: ShrimpBrime
CPU: 960T
24/7 OC: 4250mhz
Max OC: 5454mhz
Unlockable: N/A

NB and HT 3000mhz linked daily also. (most Phenom II chips where capable of this)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2715157


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> User Name: ShrimpBrime
> CPU: 960T
> 24/7 OC: 4250mhz
> Max OC: 5454mhz
> Unlockable: N/A
> 
> NB and HT 3000mhz linked daily also. (most Phenom II chips where capable of this)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2715157


Wait, how are you doing HT 3Ghz? And is there any real performance gains? I am runnin 2Ghz i believe.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> User Name: ShrimpBrime
> CPU: 960T
> 24/7 OC: 4250mhz
> Max OC: 5454mhz
> Unlockable: N/A
> 
> NB and HT 3000mhz linked daily also. (most Phenom II chips where capable of this)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2715157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, how are you doing HT 3Ghz? And is there any real performance gains? I am runnin 2Ghz i believe.
Click to expand...

Performance gains are small. Helps most with SLI and Crossfire configurations. Will be more noticeable benchmarking.

I used HT 1.3v - CPU/NB 1.35v - 1.45v Chipset NB core was 1.250v - 1.30v

Liquid cooled custom loop.


----------



## ku4eto

Thanks, i would rather leave it at stock, its really unstable when i try to OC it. And even if its stable, it breaks the DPC latency.


----------



## fieryloki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> in your bios, check active core control or similar wording. you may need to activate the 2 additional cores. if system crashes, one of the cores could be bad.
> then you will need to find which one and disable it. then you'd run just 5 cores,
> 
> ud


That's the thing. ACC has all 6 cores activated. BIOS shows the accurate amount of cache for all six. There is no system crash. It loads into windows, all applications run very well, there is no functionality issue whatsoever. It's just that Task Manager and CPU-Z register only 4 cores and 4 threads while Device Manager shows 6. Do I need to spike voltages up?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fieryloki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uddarts*
> 
> in your bios, check active core control or similar wording. you may need to activate the 2 additional cores. if system crashes, one of the cores could be bad.
> then you will need to find which one and disable it. then you'd run just 5 cores,
> 
> ud
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing. ACC has all 6 cores activated. BIOS shows the accurate amount of cache for all six. There is no system crash. It loads into windows, all applications run very well, there is no functionality issue whatsoever. It's just that Task Manager and CPU-Z register only 4 cores and 4 threads while Device Manager shows 6. Do I need to spike voltages up?
Click to expand...

it depends on the chip. Many do need extra juice to stabilize the extra cores


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fieryloki*
> 
> That's the thing. ACC has all 6 cores activated. BIOS shows the accurate amount of cache for all six. There is no system crash. It loads into windows, all applications run very well, there is no functionality issue whatsoever. It's just that Task Manager and CPU-Z register only 4 cores and 4 threads while Device Manager shows 6. Do I need to spike voltages up?


Uh no, there was something about that, i had experienced it before too.

I think this will help you:

Quote:


> Also follow the below step and check the number of processor is showing in your system and select the highest number available:
> 
> 1. Press Windows key + R and type msconfig.
> 
> 2. Now select the Boot tab.
> 
> 3. Now select the tab Advance options.
> 
> 4. Check the box against Number of processor and from the drop down select the highest number and check if it helps.


----------



## fieryloki

Yes, I tried msconfig too. It shows only 4. Could it have anything to do with Windows being installed in UEFI mode?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fieryloki*
> 
> Yes, I tried msconfig too. It shows only 4. Could it have anything to do with Windows being installed in UEFI mode?


UEFI/EFI is always PITA, so its entirely possible.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fieryloki*
> 
> Yes, I tried msconfig too. It shows only 4. Could it have anything to do with Windows being installed in UEFI mode?


Try unlocking just the #5 (or sixth) core leaving #4 (filth). Core count starts at 0.

Some only unlocked one of the two cores.


----------



## fieryloki

Let me put it this way:
And BIOS shows the adequate amount of cores and cache for 6 cores. Linux sees it as 6 core right off the bat. The only culprit left is windows and I would like to find a way to make it register as it should.
If I uninstall the CPU driver from Device Manager and restart do I risk anything with the OS stability?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fieryloki*
> 
> Let me put it this way:
> And BIOS shows the adequate amount of cores and cache for 6 cores. Linux sees it as 6 core right off the bat. The only culprit left is windows and I would like to find a way to make it register as it should.
> If I uninstall the CPU driver from Device Manager and restart do I risk anything with the OS stability?


No, thats ACP driver, it only plays with the power management.


----------



## fieryloki

Alright! I reset the number of cores from registry and I've got a a Thuban X6 in msconfig, task manager and CPU-Z. I used EasyBCD. Everything running well so far.

Would it be possible to lower the Core Voltage?
Would you suggest any other further tweaks?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fieryloki*
> 
> 
> Alright! I reset the number of cores from registry and I've got a a Thuban X6 in msconfig, task manager and CPU-Z. I used EasyBCD. Everything running well so far.
> 
> Would it be possible to lower the Core Voltage?
> Would you suggest any other further tweaks?


Not really, i am running 1.425 @3.6Ghz. Yours seems fine, although i would suggest you 10 runs of IBT on Maximum.


----------



## Wotan

Hallo, i am Newbie ans get a Phenom 960t, i can unlock to phenom 1600t and with 1,32 V it works in prime95 for an hour
but my problem is that when its unlocked i could play gta v only a few minutes then a problem is shown and microsoft close teh programm!
As a 960T four cores it works without any problem! My motherboard is a
Asus m4a88td-m evo with newest bios 18.... so maybe this is the problem?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wotan*
> 
> Hallo, i am Newbie ans get a Phenom 960t, i can unlock to phenom 1600t and with 1,32 V it works in prime95 for an hour
> but my problem is that when its unlocked i could play gta v only a few minutes then a problem is shown and microsoft close teh programm!
> As a 960T four cores it works without any problem! My motherboard is a
> Asus m4a88td-m evo with newest bios 18.... so maybe this is the problem?


My 960T unlocked would freeze within minutes on Prime95. I would suggest you to up the voltage to 1.4V just in case.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wotan*
> 
> Hallo, i am Newbie ans get a Phenom 960t, i can unlock to phenom 1600t and with 1,32 V it works in prime95 for an hour
> but my problem is that when its unlocked i could play gta v only a few minutes then a problem is shown and microsoft close teh programm!
> As a 960T four cores it works without any problem! My motherboard is a
> Asus m4a88td-m evo with newest bios 18.... so maybe this is the problem?


4+ 1 power phases with no heatsinks on the VRM.... be careful .


----------



## Wotan

Hallo again, and thanks for answers.
I try to set tehe cpu voltage in bios to offset orientation so it is around 1.37 - 1.40 V so that work for normal practice in windows but again gta V frezzes
this is a phenomen because as a six core 1600t it works with masseffect andromeda and also Dead Space 3, but in gta v and all so in Watchdogs it freeze in after minutes, so again in prime 95 there are no signs of problems or frezzing


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wotan*
> 
> Hallo again, and thanks for answers.
> I try to set tehe cpu voltage in bios to offset orientation so it is around 1.37 - 1.40 V so that work for normal practice in windows but again gta V frezzes
> this is a phenomen because as a six core 1600t it works with masseffect andromeda and also Dead Space 3, but in gta v and all so in Watchdogs it freeze in after minutes, so again in prime 95 there are no signs of problems or frezzing


How are you testing it in Prime?


----------



## Kurtalicious

I unlocked my 960t to a 1605t! I was pretty excited when the PC booted and windows loaded. However, there are some pretty significant graphical errors such as artifacts, distortion, shredding, blacked out areas etc. Programs seem to open up and close (sometimes rather slow/rough), nothing seems to be crashing but it's hard sometimes impossible to use because of all the graphical errors. I bumped CPU core voltages up to 1.4v hoping that would solve the issue but it didn't seem to improve. I decided to find out which core is acting up by manually enabling and disabling the cores. The 6th core seems to be the problem. Hopefully the table below will help you understand some of the core configurations I have tried along with the outcomes.

ENABLED CORES ---------- OUTCOME
1,2,3,4 --------------------- normal boot, normal graphics
1,2,3,4,5 ------------------- normal boot, normal graphics
1,2,3,5 --------------------- normal boot, normal graphics
1,2,3,6 --------------------- normal boot, bad graphics
1,2,3,4,6 ------------------- normal boot, bad graphics
1,2,3,4,5,6 ----------------- normal boot, bad graphics

Whenever the 6th core is enabled the graphics are messed up, which is probably why this was sold as a 960t. I can run cores 1-5 in any 4 or 5 core combination but if I ever enable the 6th core in any 4, 5 or 6 core combination I always get bad graphics. Does anyone have any tips or tricks for how to tweak the settings and possibly get this 6th core functioning properly? 

I have 2 motherboards would trying the other board help? I'm currently using a MSI 970A-G43 to power the 960t, the other board is a ASUS M5A97 powering a fx-8350. I could also swap my graphics card but that doesn't even make sense because the problem seems to be so clearly related to the 6th core. I'm currently using an R9 380 with the 960t and could swap in a GTX 970.

The overall goal here is that I'm trying to get the most out of this cpu for live streaming using FFmpeg. Would you recommend going for a high overclock on 4 cores or slightly lower overclock on 5 cores and why?


----------



## Kurtalicious

*hello*

Just unlocked my 960t to a 1605t! PC boots into windows properly but there are significant graphical error such as artifacting, shredding, distortion, blacked out areas, etc. Programs seem to run, open and close but they sometimes crash and are slow/rough/clunky. The windows isn't crashing but the graphical errors make using some programs difficult and sometimes impossible. I tried boosting the cpu voltage up to 1.4v and that didn't seem to make any difference. I decided to manually disable/enable cores until I narrowed down which core was the culprit. Below are some of the core combinations I have tried and their outcomes:

ENABLED CORES ---------------- OUTCOME
1,2,3,4 --------------------------- normal boot, normal graphics, stable programs
1,2,3,5 --------------------------- normal boot, normal graphics, stable programs
1,2,3,4,5 ------------------------- normal boot, normal graphics, stable programs
1,2,3,6 --------------------------- normal boot, bad graphics, unstable programs
1,2,3,4,6 ------------------------- normal boot, bad graphics, unstable programs
1,2,3,4,5,6 ----------------------- normal boot, bad graphics, unstable programs

It would seem that whenever I enable the 6th core the graphics are messed up and some programs become unstable. I can use cores 1-5 in any 4 or 5 core combination but if I use the 6th core in any 4, 5 or 6 core combination I will get graphic errors and unstable programs.

This is my streaming pc that uses FFmpeg for encoding so I am trying to get a little more performance out of it. I can pull/swap parts with my gaming PC for testing such as mobo and gpu but I doubt that will help.

Does anyone have any tips or tricks on how to tweak the settings and possibly get the 6th core working properly? Should I just be happy with 5 good cores and try to overclock them?

P.S. I'm currently running prime95 on the 5 good core combination.


----------



## The Pook

Looks like only 5 are stable. You can try giving it more voltage, but it's likely not going to help.


----------



## Kurtalicious

The Pook said:


> Looks like only 5 are stable. You can try giving it more voltage, but it's likely not going to help.


Thanks so much for the response. I ran a very short test in prime95 with 6 cores enabled, it didn't fail. If I could get it to pass say a 12 or 24 hour test would that tell us anything?


----------



## The Pook

Thought things weren't stable with all 6 enabled?

Go for 24 hours. I've never had a CPU fail in the 12-24 hour range, but others have.


----------



## cssorkinman

Kurt,
You may be able to downclock the weaker core if your motherboard allows it or some versions of AOD can do the same.


What motherboard and psu are you running?


----------



## Kurtalicious

@The Pook, I ran a very short prime95 test with the 6th core enabled and it didn't fail. But, yes, the core isn't right and I doubt it ever will be. I still need to try more things to see if I can get it proper.

@cssorkinman, The psu is a brand new unrated EVGA 100-N1-0650-L1 650W. The motherboard is 1.5 years old crappy MSI 970A-G43. Heatsink is an arctic freezer 13. I tried to downclock the 6th core but it didn't really change much. I was only able to lower it by 40mhz and since the motherboard is crap with crap options it downclocked all my cores. I'll check out what AOD can do. 

Last night I OCed it to 3.8 or 3.9 @ 1.48-1.5v. The VRMs were about to burst into flames @ 101C and the CPU core started throttling @ 49C. So, I improved air flow and lowered the clockspeed/voltage. 

At the moment, I'm on 5 cores @ 3.6ghz. VRMs are sitting around 60C and CPU core is around 40C. It passed prime95 on a 6 hour small test, it's now on a 6 hour blend test. 

After this test I'll attempt to get that 6th core back online but I'm not very optimistic. Perhaps I could squeeze 3.7 or 3.8 out of 5 cores on this board. 

This CPU is 6 years old so I'm actually quite happy with a mild overclock @3.6 where the thermals are very reasonable. I mean heck, I just learned that you could unlock additional cores the other day when I started reading about overclocking it. It felt like I had won a prize and missed out on an opportunity at the sametime! :-D


----------



## Kurtalicious

The 6th core is unstable. I used AMD overdrive to underclock it to 1.8ghz and still problems. Applying more voltage didn't seem to help. Oh well.

It passed a 24 hour prime95 blend test on 5 cores 3.6ghz @ 1.36v.

Bench tested it with CPU passmark on 5 cores @ 3.6ghz score was just over 5500. I'm very pleased with those results.


----------



## Kurtalicious

I bumped the clock up to 3.8ghz @ 1.41v. VRMs were in the mid 70s, CPU was in the mid 40s. Then took my hacksaw, epoxy, drill, file, sanding paper, etc and spent the day crafting a heatsink for my VRMs. Now the VRM are in the mid 50s and CPU is in the low 40s. Might try to push this baby to 3.9 or 4.0. Vroom Vrooooom!


----------



## Kurtalicious

Two days ago I ran prime95 blend test for 24 hours and it passed. I fabricated a heatsink and ran prime95 3 times for 10-20 minute test and they also passed. I just reapplied some thermal paste to the VRMs cause they were making bad contact. Afterwards I ran prime95 blend test for 10 minutes to verify thermals. It had a fatal error on core 5. I said what the...! I'm running prime95 again (probably for another 24 hours) as I write this...I am past the test that failed. I expected the error to recur but it didn't. Can anyone help me understand the fatal error?


----------



## cssorkinman

Kurtalicious said:


> Two days ago I ran prime95 blend test for 24 hours and it passed. I fabricated a heatsink and ran prime95 3 times for 10-20 minute test and they also passed. I just reapplied some thermal paste to the VRMs cause they were making bad contact. Afterwards I ran prime95 blend test for 10 minutes to verify thermals. It had a fatal error on core 5. I said what the...! I'm running prime95 again (probably for another 24 hours) as I write this...I am past the test that failed. I expected the error to recur but it didn't. Can anyone help me understand the fatal error?



Without any llc you may need to bump voltages a little bit for cpu/nb as well as nb in light of the load you are sending it's way. If it runs prime for 24 hours at the current settings ( see what i did there?) you will probably be fine for most cpu/memory loads it will see during normal use.


----------



## Kurtalicious

cssorkinman said:


> Without any llc you may need to bump voltages a little bit for cpu/nb as well as nb in light of the load you are sending it's way. If it runs prime for 24 hours at the current settings ( see what i did there?) you will probably be fine for most cpu/memory loads it will see during normal use.


The voltages for the cpu/nb and nb are set to auto. What voltage should I start at as a base and what voltage should I consider as a maximum for both the cpu/nb and nb settings?


----------



## cssorkinman

Kurtalicious said:


> The voltages for the cpu/nb and nb are set to auto. What voltage should I start at as a base and what voltage should I consider as a maximum for both the cpu/nb and nb settings?


A good thing to do is to graph the voltages using hwinfo and see if prime worker failures happen at the same time as a dip in any of them , then make slight adjustments. Also hwinfo will capture cache errors , which is helpful in diagnosing the cause of instability.


----------



## DopasaurousRex

i was wanting to throw my hat in the ring thread might be dead but alas glad to say im a proud owner of a 960t but extra cores wont unlock for *^**. its ok though i can get it to overclock very well but alot of the guides dont seem to help much i get the jist of what there saying but i dilike having to ut too many volts into the cpu or north bridge to achive it. i just started trying to overclock it this yr or so and just learning on it its alot of fun but ffs sometimes the bsod kill ya


----------



## ku4eto

DopasaurousRex said:


> i was wanting to throw my hat in the ring thread might be dead but alas glad to say im a proud owner of a 960t but extra cores wont unlock for *^**. its ok though i can get it to overclock very well but alot of the guides dont seem to help much i get the jist of what there saying but i dilike having to ut too many volts into the cpu or north bridge to achive it. i just started trying to overclock it this yr or so and just learning on it its alot of fun but ffs sometimes the bsod kill ya


Luck of the draw  I would say to get an FX-8320/50 and call it a day. They also go super cheap already.


----------



## rdr09

DopasaurousRex said:


> i was wanting to throw my hat in the ring thread might be dead but alas glad to say im a proud owner of a 960t but extra cores wont unlock for *^**. its ok though i can get it to overclock very well but alot of the guides dont seem to help much i get the jist of what there saying but i dilike having to ut too many volts into the cpu or north bridge to achive it. i just started trying to overclock it this yr or so and just learning on it its alot of fun but ffs sometimes the bsod kill ya




try this quick & dirty steps . .
- go back to bios and set everything to default
- disable the following - C&E, Turbo, HT, and Cool & Quiet
- set your vcore to 1.38v or 1.4v (try 1.38 first)
- raise your Multiplier to 20
- the fsb should be at 200
- save and exit.
hope it boots. monitor your temp using programs like hw monitor. WATCH the TEMPS.
For detail steps and fine tuning follow this guide . . .

https://www.overclock.net/t/777378/...uban-overclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys


----------



## DopasaurousRex

lol yeah ive already tried that works good but everytime i try to unlock cores it just black screens and acts like its booted and all which im fine with the 4core and will oc the piss outta it atm its at


core speed= 4042mhz core volts are 1.428 

multi=17.0
fsb= 237
ht link= 2139 (2140)



nb freq= 2615.3mhz

memory is at 792mhz (1584)

fsb:dram 3:10
timings are 10-10-10-27-37-2t


im running 4 sticks of gskill 4 gigs and have noticed when trying to get higher than 4ghz with the fsb and multi it does not like anything higher than 1600 or so ram is rated at 1600 board can do 1800 and all than but atm this is the best ive gotten it to over clock and not use alot of volts


----------



## DopasaurousRex

can anyone tell me why (atleast for my 960t) with the overclock i have now the max tdp is 107.0w at 4042mhz multi 17 1.428volts but when i try to up the multiplier to 17.5 or higher and add more volts (1.44-1.48) the max tdp will go back down to 96.5 but by then its putting way to much volts in bios i think i had an offset of around 0.168750 (idk it is almost to where the numbers are red ) and i dont wanna go too much higher


----------



## rdr09

DopasaurousRex said:


> lol yeah ive already tried that works good but everytime i try to unlock cores it just black screens and acts like its booted and all which im fine with the 4core and will oc the piss outta it atm its at
> 
> core speed= 4042mhz core volts are 1.428
> multi=17.0
> fsb= 237
> ht link= 2139 (2140)
> nb freq= 2615.3mhz
> memory is at 792mhz (1584)
> fsb:dram 3:10
> timings are 10-10-10-27-37-2t
> im running 4 sticks of gskill 4 gigs and have noticed when trying to get higher than 4ghz with the fsb and multi it does not like anything higher than 1600 or so ram is rated at 1600 board can do 1800 and all than but atm this is the best ive gotten it to over clock and not use alot of volts


Very nice temps. Does it even unlock at stock? If it does, try 3.8GHz.


----------



## DopasaurousRex

naw ive tried everything i can think of to unlock it 1.45 on core and all the usual stuff turned off it just tells me the asus core unlocker doesnt work for my cpu


----------



## DopasaurousRex

*User Name: DopasaurousRex
CPU:amd phenom II x4 960t thuban
** 24/7 OC: **x4 4042mhz @ 1.42v
*
*Max OC:will boot into windows at 4.2ghz but to much volts o.16842 in bios on off-set
*
* Unlockable:nope*


----------

